# When are you Going?  Post Your Dates and Find A Match!!! Things to do! Peeps to Meet!



## ANTSS2001

Solo and Group Diser Travelers.... 

When are your dates ??!!  

Come share  a moment or two with your fellow Disers...

Share a table meet a friend!!!​





*Click here for the Buddy "List"​*​


----------



## PaulaSB12

Port orleans French Quarter 9/8 - 9/29.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PaulaSB12 said:


> Port orleans French Quarter 9/8 - 9/29.



awesome !!!  I booked mine yesterday and the CM suggested that I do my ADRS as soon as possible.. have you started with yours ???

do you need those lime green mickey heads ??  I am mailing a bunch when I get back from vaca next week to alot of UK Disers.. I can add you to the list if you need some !!


----------



## Colette

I booked with the free dining and will be at the POFQ Dec 10-17. I love to eat in some of the nicer restaurants for dinner and would enjoy company.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be at CBR Aug. 30 - Sept. 3. I'm putting together my dining plan now and will probably make my ADRs in the next day or two.

*Brian*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> I booked with the free dining and will be at the POFQ Dec 10-17. I love to eat in some of the nicer restaurants for dinner and would enjoy company.



Awesome !!!  On Dec too... is this like a bounce back program ???


----------



## Colette

I apologize-I meant to say that I booked with the dining program, but not "free dining"-I had just been reading about the free dining and it was in my head-time to go to bed. Anyway, I love the dining plan, but have never tried it alone. i have met a couple of people who will be there at the same time so will be getting together for a couple of the meals. Anyone else who would like to join us is welcome....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> I apologize-I meant to say that I booked with the dining program, but not "free dining"-I had just been reading about the free dining and it was in my head-time to go to bed. Anyway, I love the dining plan, but have never tried it alone. i have met a couple of people who will be there at the same time so will be getting together for a couple of the meals. Anyone else who would like to join us is welcome....



awesome...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Goodluck to those who are calling !!   Dont forget to set those alarm clocks !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hope everyones getting their dates in as off noon time EST some dates are fully booked...


----------



## KingdomHeartsFan

I'm going on my first ever solo trip to the World!!! I'm staying at All Star Music, September 18 - 24. Oh my gosh! I've got to start making my ADRs!


----------



## PaulaSB12

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome !!!  I booked mine yesterday and the CM suggested that I do my ADRS as soon as possible.. have you started with yours ???
> 
> do you need those lime green mickey heads ??  I am mailing a bunch when I get back from vaca next week to alot of UK Disers.. I can add you to the list if you need some !!



The lime green mickey head sounds good here are my adrs

9/8 Wolfgang Puck Cafe 9pm
9/9 Le Cellier 7.40pm
9/10 Sci Fi 6.40pm
9/11 Hollywood and Vine  with some other dissers
9/12 Jiko 8.30pm
9/13 Kennedy space centre so will go to Beaches and Cream when I get back
9/14 Tonys 5.15pm and MNSSHP
9/15 Busch Gardens can't say what Ill do as I am driving so see what happens
9/16 Narcossee's 19.10
9/17 day shopping and Concourse Steakhouse at 8pm
9/18 2pm UK dis meet at Rose and Crown 7.10pm dinner at Rose & Crown
9/19 Kona Cafe 7.40pm
9/20 Victoria and Alberts 6pm (NO wine paring after getting too drunk last year, a good excuse to buy a dress for a change)
9/21 Coral Reef 8pm
9/22 Yaughtsman Steakhouse 7pm
9/23 Le Cellier 7pm (this way I get the kabobs and whiskey cake and cheese soup and sorbets)
9/24 Ohanas 7pm
9/25 Spoodles 7pm
9/26 WCC 7.15pm
9/27 Flying Fish 7pm
9/28 Boatwrights 7pm (i think I have reservation number but forgot to write the time will have to check when I get there)

What do you think of these?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just booked a solo trip. . .I am so excited.  AKL Savannah view. . .

WOOOOOOO hoo...


----------



## ANTSS2001

KingdomHeartsFan said:


> I'm going on my first ever solo trip to the World!!! I'm staying at All Star Music, September 18 - 24. Oh my gosh! I've got to start making my ADRs!



you'll have an awesome time !!!Promise !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Just booked a solo trip. . .I am so excited.  AKL Savannah view. . .
> 
> WOOOOOOO hoo...



great     When are your dates ???


----------



## LauraAnn630

When are the free dining dates!!?  
Where was this announced?

TIA


----------



## ANTSS2001

LauraAnn630 said:


> When are the free dining dates!!?
> Where was this announced?
> 
> TIA



   

Disney Visa  Card holders started calling in Monday the 9th.. and today it is for Public Code... good for 8/26 to 9/22,07


----------



## LauraAnn630

So excited about this!!  Whats the code?  How can i get this offer!!?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

LauraAnn630 said:


> So excited about this!!  Whats the code?  How can i get this offer!!?
> 
> Thanks!



All of the details are here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneypackages.htm


*Brian*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Brian_WDW74 said:


> All of the details are here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneypackages.htm
> 
> 
> *Brian*



Thansk Brian.. I just hope she get her dates in...  a friend of mine.. called around noon time and she did not get anything anymore.. Pop was sold out for her dates..


----------



## LauraAnn630

THANKS!!

Just booked a 7 day trip with FREE dining at ASMU!

Were pretty happy!  We booked on-line for 9/1 to 9/7


----------



## ANTSS2001

LauraAnn630 said:


> THANKS!!
> 
> Just booked a 7 day trip with FREE dining at ASMU!
> 
> Were pretty happy!  We booked on-line for 9/1 to 9/7





Awesome !!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, I guess dates would help. . .lol.  I will be there from 9/18 through 9/24.  Can't wait.  Hope I get to meet other solo travelers. . .


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 Thanks for telling me about this thread!

Well folks, I'm planning my first solo trip too!
*September 9th(Sun.) - 14th(Fri.) at Animal Kingdom Villas *(hopefully) if not, Wilderness Lodge Villas. At first my trip was Sat.-Wed. @ French Quarter, but I changed it after I bought into DVC!

Last week I made additions to my ADRs. Here are the meals where I will be eating alone. So let me know if anyone would like to join me  

Tues. 9/11 - 8am Breakfast at Crystal Palace (I thought it would be cool to see MK before it opens and take pics.)

Weds. 9/12 - 9am Breakfast at Boma (I've never done breakfast there. I figured it HAS be as good as having dinner there)

Thurs. 9/13 - No Table Service Meals left for this day. May try out a new counter service meal for dinner somewhere. Any suggestions?

So there it is folks! Let me know if any of you would like to meet up!


----------



## macraven

hey glenda see you above me...

i booked my solo trip back in mid january.
booked at all stars for 9/24 to 10/4 then moving over to hrh for hhn event.

don't see anyone here that matches my dates.

i booked all my adr's on the 180 day out.  booked for 2 in case i could link up with anyone.  got everyone and the time i wanted.

i'll keep checking back here to see if anyone adds to the list.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> ANTSS2001 Thanks for telling me about this thread!
> 
> Well folks, I'm planning my first solo trip too!
> *September 9th(Sun.) - 14th(Fri.) at Animal Kingdom Villas *(hopefully) if not, Wilderness Lodge Villas. At first my trip was Sat.-Wed. @ French Quarter, but I changed it after I bought into DVC!
> 
> So there it is folks! Let me know if any of you would like to meet up!





macraven said:


> hey glenda see you above me...
> 
> i booked my solo trip back in mid january.
> booked at all stars for 9/24 to 10/4 then moving over to hrh for hhn event.
> 
> don't see anyone here that matches my dates.
> 
> i booked all my adr's on the 180 day out.  booked for 2 in case i could link up with anyone.  got everyone and the time i wanted.
> 
> i'll keep checking back here to see if anyone adds to the list.




Hiya Glenda  !!  Hiya Mac... I really hope we get alot of traffic... Starting this year I know I would be goign solo since dsis is now confined in school for nursing for the next 4 years    I would try to updates the dates as traffic comes along !!!   There's one thread regarding solo trips but has not been updated...    But for now... I bid you goodbye .... time for me to venture out and see the Mouse !!! I would posting pics everyday at my "Take a Pic of my Day at Disney" which I will attached in my siggie later when I get home.. yes  am still at work...


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Brian_WDW74

Here are my ADRs:

August 30 - Dinner at Alfredo's - 6:00pm (Had to visit at least once before it closes!)
August 31 - Breakfast at Boma - 7:30am
September 1 - Dinner at Spoodle's - 5:40pm
September 2 - Dinner at Crystal Palace - 5:55pm

I'm also solo but have booked for two.

*Brian*


----------



## Chef

First Solo trip! 

September 9-16 (ASMu) - Free Dining
September 16-21 (BCV) - (not) Free Dining

Haven't booked any ADRs yet.

I'm glad I found this thread - its a great idea! I posted a question on another thread about whether or not solo travellers meet up for meals, etc. I guess I have my answer!

I'll be watching with interest...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Chef said:


> First Solo trip!
> 
> September 9-16 (ASMu) - Free Dining
> September 16-21 (BCV) - (not) Free Dining
> 
> Haven't booked any ADRs yet.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread - its a great idea! I posted a question on another thread about whether or not solo travellers meet up for meals, etc. I guess I have my answer!
> 
> I'll be watching with interest...



Honey I am home.....  dont get confysed i have not updated my siggie yet.... was really supposed to be at the nouses house till tomorrow but soemthing came up with SWA.. they needed my seat for tomorrow for some group flights.. so they offered  r/t ticks voucher if I fly home today plus the fee for the one nite I lost for the hotel.. so Yup.. I took it.. so now.. am all set for Sept.. free dinign and free flights.... A trip report is to follow...  I did sample aot of drinks.. (see pcitures below) so now I am ready for Sept   Will also updates list as soon as I catch up with all the threads... I missed Dising...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> ANTSS2001 Thanks for telling me about this thread!
> 
> Well folks, I'm planning my first solo trip too!
> *September 9th(Sun.) - 14th(Fri.) at Animal Kingdom Villas *(hopefully) if not, Wilderness Lodge Villas. At first my trip was Sat.-Wed. @ French Quarter, but I changed it after I bought into DVC!
> 
> Last week I made additions to my ADRs. Here are the meals where I will be eating alone. So let me know if anyone would like to join me
> 
> *Tues. 9/11 - 8am Breakfast at Crystal Palace (I thought it would be cool to see MK before it opens and take pics.)*
> 
> Weds. 9/12 - 9am Breakfast at Boma (I've never done breakfast there. I figured it HAS be as good as having dinner there)
> 
> Thurs. 9/13 - No Table Service Meals left for this day. May try out a new counter service meal for dinner somewhere. Any suggestions?
> 
> So there it is folks! Let me know if any of you would like to meet up!




Glenda I am going to missed you on that date by a hairlaine.. I have a lunch ADR at 11:30AM since my flight gets in at 9AM  so far thats the only ADR I have set....  I might do Olivia's again... went their for the 1st last week and love love love their food... delish!

Are you doing the MNSSHP on the 14th ???


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Glenda I am going to missed you on that date by a hairlaine.. I have a lunch ADR at 11:30AM since my flight gets in at 9AM  so far thats the only ADR I have set....  I might do Olivia's again... went their for the 1st last week and love love love their food... delish!
> 
> Are you doing the MNSSHP on the 14th ???



Maybe we can meet up before I leave MK that day after you have lunch.

On the 14th, when the party is going on, I should be arriving back home


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Maybe we can meet up before I leave MK that day after you have lunch.
> 
> On the 14th, when the party is going on, I should be arriving back home



so far it will be an 8AM bvreakfast at CP for me.. what time are you leaving AKL ?


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## eeyoregon

Single and traveling with my DS's 11 and 14.

All Star Movies August 26 thru September 1.

Soooooooo excited about free dining...we have never eaten table service before!!


----------



## newholidayx2

will be back in WDW 8/10-17 w/DS15 - out in the parks during the days, at night most likely solo (hoping Off Kilter is playing)

then back again 11/9-16 solo


----------



## ANTSS2001

eeyoregon said:


> Single and traveling with my DS's 11 and 14.
> 
> All Star Movies August 26 thru September 1.
> 
> Soooooooo excited about free dining...we have never eaten table service before!!



awesome !!!  



newholidayx2 said:


> will be back in WDW 8/10-17 w/DS15 - out in the parks during the days, at night most likely solo (hoping Off Kilter is playing)
> 
> then back again 11/9-16 solo



great dates...


----------



## Glendamax

eeyoregon said:


> Soooooooo excited about free dining...we have never eaten table service before!!


Make sure you make your dinner reservations NOW!


----------



## eeyoregon

Glendamax said:


> Make sure you make your dinner reservations NOW!



Done.  Easy as pie (I was worried because we are a group of 7)...got everything we wanted for all 7 days  Come on August!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Make sure you make your dinner reservations NOW!



goodmorning woman!!! how was your weekend ???


----------



## Glendamax

eeyoregon said:


> Done.  Easy as pie (I was worried because we are a group of 7)...got everything we wanted for all 7 days  Come on August!


GREAT! Hope you enjoy the restaurants your chose!



ANTSS2001 said:


> goodmorning woman!!! how was your weekend ???


I had a fun weekend! It was about 70 degrees!


----------



## eeyoregon

Gonna have to pack the elastic stretchy shorts!  

We have the following ADR's:

Liberty Tree Tavern dinner
Mama Melrose's dinner
Boma's dinner
Breakfastsaurus AK breakfast
Ohana's dinner
Coral Reef lunch
San Angel Inn dinner
Wolf Gang Puck's dinner

and our must-do counter-service is Peco's Bill's...you gotta love all you can eat pickles!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

eeyoregon said:


> Gonna have to pack the elastic stretchy shorts!
> 
> We have the following ADR's:
> 
> Liberty Tree Tavern dinner
> Mama Melrose's dinner
> Boma's dinner
> Breakfastsaurus AK breakfast
> Ohana's dinner
> Coral Reef lunch
> San Angel Inn dinner
> Wolf Gang Puck's dinner
> 
> and our must-do counter-service is Peco's Bill's...you gotta love all you can eat pickles!!!!



Yup you do look like you are ready...  in my case... all I have for my Sept 11 to 15 are..

Friday the 14th :
CP for breakfast at 8:10AM
MNSSHP at nite

Thursday the 13th:
Mama Melrose Fantasmic Package at 4:50PM
TOT between 2PM and 4PM
(might) do 8AM ADR at Hollywood and vine to capture some morning shots of the Sorcerers hat!

And still blank for the 12th and the 11th...


----------



## StageTek

I'm going on my first solo trip Sept 5 through 13. All Star Movie. In fact it's the first time I've been to the World since I worked there back in 1976. I suspect things have changed a little.

I'm still wading through the great posts about what restaurants to make reservations for. I know I want to see the "Hoop Dee Doo Review" but other than that, I'm still in a state of confusion.

But fun confusion!


----------



## ANTSS2001

StageTek said:


> I'm going on my first solo trip Sept 5 through 13. All Star Movie. In fact it's the first time I've been to the World since I worked there back in 1976. I suspect things have changed a little.
> 
> I'm still wading through the great posts about what restaurants to make reservations for. I know I want to see the "Hoop Dee Doo Review" but other than that, I'm still in a state of confusion.
> 
> But fun confusion!



awesome...  if there's anything we can help you with to confuse you more  you know where to find us!!!  if you feel like having an early breakfast at MGM on the 13th.. I booked a table for 3!!!


----------



## LarryinArk

I'll be going solo to DisneyWorld on 09/03/07 - 09/08/07.  This is my FIRST trip to disney.  I have ADR's at : 

Brown Derby 09/03/07 
Breakfestasaurus 09/05/07  Donald is my favorite character
Princess Breakfast At Akershus 09/07/07 
Le Cellier 09/07/07 

I am taking advantage of the Dining plan.
Any opinions on anything I should add/cancel from my list above?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## ANTSS2001

LarryinArk said:


> I'll be going solo to DisneyWorld on 09/03/07 - 09/08/07.  This is my FIRST trip to disney.  I have ADR's at :
> 
> Brown Derby 09/03/07
> Breakfestasaurus 09/05/07  Donald is my favorite character
> Princess Breakfast At Akershus 09/07/07
> Le Cellier 09/07/07
> 
> I am taking advantage of the Dining plan.
> Any opinions on anything I should add/cancel from my list above?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Larry



awesome just added you to the list !!


----------



## disneytraveler

Well i did not book free dining but will be at wdw dec10th-16th for the Christmas party


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneytraveler said:


> Well i did not book free dining but will be at wdw dec10th-16th for the Christmas party



 one more for the list !!!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Everybody! My dates aren't on the main page - but do note that I will be there 9/9 -9/14 hopefully at AKV, if not, then I'll be at the Wildnerness.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey Everybody! My dates aren't on the main page - but do note that I will be there 9/9 -9/14 hopefully at AKV, if not, then I'll be at the Wildnerness.



it is now


----------



## ANTSS2001

9-11 arives at POP, Will be at Petals Poolside bar at 10:00PM to meet Poppers


9-12 ___________________


9-13 Hollywood and Vine,breakfast at 8:05AM (to get good shots of the Sorcerer's Hat_
9-13 TOT Meet of Disers 3PM to 4PM
9-13 Mama Melrose Fantasmic Dinner package at 4:50PM
9-13 10:00PM at Petals Poolside bar for Poppers Party


9-14 Breakfast at CP at 8:05AM
9-14 MNSSHP


----------



## ANTSS2001

Post your dates and ADR and I will try to link your name at the 1st page... and to those who have been linked already and need to change anything... just go to that post and you can edit your post from there


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I'll be there December 4-15, and I'd like to meet up for a meal (or park touring or other activities) with anyone who will be there during that time.  Colette, where are you dining?  Maybe I could meet you and your group for a meal.  Anyone else?


----------



## Colette

Hi Daisy,
 I haven't decided on all my dinners yet, but a few of us are going to meet one night at The Cape May Cafe for the seafood buffet, if you would like to join us. We haven't decided on the night, yet. You can e-mail me at colette47@hotmail.com and we'll keep in touch. I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to join up for rides etc. I'm really looking forward to this first solo trip-celebrating my Birthday on the 13th, so hoping that's the night we can all get together.....                                                              Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'll be there December 4-15, and I'd like to meet up for a meal (or park touring or other activities) with anyone who will be there during that time.  Colette, where are you dining?  Maybe I could meet you and your group for a meal.  Anyone else?



I added you to the list already !!!  



Colette said:


> Hi Daisy,
> I haven't decided on all my dinners yet, but a few of us are going to meet one night at The Cape May Cafe for the seafood buffet, if you would like to join us. We haven't decided on the night, yet. You can e-mail me at colette47@hotmail.com and we'll keep in touch. I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to join up for rides etc. I'm really looking forward to this first solo trip-celebrating my Birthday on the 13th, so hoping that's the night we can all get together.....                                                              Colette



Goodluck you two!!  That would be so much fun!!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> 9-11 arives at POP, Will be at Petals Poolside bar at 10:00PM to meet Poppers
> 
> 
> 9-12 ___________________


Hey Antss, on Wed. 9/12 I'm eating breakfast at BOMA @ 9am. Let me know if you'd like to join me.





DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'll be there December 4-15, and I'd like to meet up for a meal (or park touring or other activities) with anyone who will be there during that time.
> Anyone else?





Colette said:


> Hi Daisy,
> I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to join up for rides etc. I'm really looking forward to this first solo trip-celebrating my Birthday on the 13th, so hoping that's the night we can all get together.....                                                              Colette


Hey can I join in? I MAY go back in December to see the Christamas decorations Dec. 12th-16th (I may have the dates wrong. Whatever that Tues.-Sat is the 2nd week in Dec.) So if I can go, I'll let you know so maybe I can meet you all for a meal too!


----------



## RachelTori

I'll be at BC 9/26 to 10/3     MNSSHP on 9/30; will spend lots of time @ the Food & Wine Festival starting 9/28 until I absolutely, positively HAVE to go home on 10/3


----------



## ANTSS2001

RachelTori said:


> I'll be at BC 9/26 to 10/3     MNSSHP on 9/30; will spend lots of time @ the Food & Wine Festival starting 9/28 until I absolutely, positively HAVE to go home on 10/3



Ohhh am so jealous.. your going back home.... did I mention that I love love love SSR ???  Ok we are booked on Sept 29th to Oct 5th with the family at OKW.. but after being SSr... and no I have never been to OKW.. I am having second thoughts... I know I read so much good stufff about OKW  but I really experienced Love at 1st sight with SSR... its rocking chairs.. its quiet pool.. its laundry room ... uh huh you read it right .. since I stayed ina  studio I used the laundry room... its BBQ pavillion... On the rocks Poolside bar... the theater... the activities they have everyday, my god you dont even have to leave the resort... and if you have time do the Bingo social   and the Spa.. dont get me started with the spa  Ok I better stop here.. I am missing home so much now...


----------



## RachelTori

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhh am so jealous.. your going back home.... did I mention that I love love love SSR ???  Ok we are booked on Sept 29th to Oct 5th with the family at OKW.. but after being SSr... and no I have never been to OKW.. I am having second thoughts... I know I read so much good stufff about OKW  but I really experienced Love at 1st sight with SSR... its rocking chairs.. its quiet pool.. its laundry room ... uh huh you read it right .. since I stayed ina  studio I used the laundry room... its BBQ pavillion... On the rocks Poolside bar... the theater... the activities they have everyday, my god you dont even have to leave the resort... and if you have time do the Bingo social   and the Spa.. dont get me started with the spa  Ok I better stop here.. I am missing home so much now...



Thanks for adding me to the list!!  That is a solo trip I do every year.      Helps me maintain my sanity!!  

The family trip is in just 3 weeks to SSR - we bought DVC last May and this will be our first trip home!!   I know we're going to love SSR!!      Thanks for all the tips - we'll check them out!   

I've heard lots of good things about OKW - and actually, we have a Mom/Daughter trip booked there in late July/early August       I figure we've got to try them all at least once!!


----------



## lizardqueen

After a couple of "revisions" it looks like it will be just me spending some solo time at the world, nobody to go with me.

I'm booked at All Star Sports but may change to Pop for August 26 - Sept 4

I made ADR's, but they were all for family, not solo, so now I have to revamp all of my plans!  I would love to meet up with any fellow DISers while there, so if you think you may want to hang out, send a PM my way.


----------



## dmwang9

I'm going to WDW solo August 8 - 15, staying at the Dolphin on a teacher's discount. I prefer to eat 4-5 small meals a day, so I opted to not make any ADR's at table service restaurants. Instead, I'm going to try eating counter service all week long. Food's not all that important to me, and since I'm not on the DDP, I'd rather spend the money on other stuff like:

Thurs, Aug 9. Pleasure Island in the evening. Mannequins in particular, but club hopping if the mood strikes.

Friday, Aug. 10. La Nouba, 6 pm.

Mon, Aug. 13. Around the World on a Segway at 9:30 am.

I'd love to meet up with anyone who's going to be there at the same time, even if it's just for a cup of coffee and good conversation.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

Thanks for the reply!  It will be great if we can get together for one or more meals, and for going on some rides together at the parks.  I'm staying at POR, so we'll be in the same general area!

Because I'm not into seafood, I would rather meet you at some other restaurant than the seafood buffet.  I am planning to have one of my meals at Flying Fish Cafe, because they have some non-seafood items that interest me.  If we would go there together, you could have seafood, and I could have something else.     What do you think?

Wow, your birthday is December 13!  It would be great to celebrate your birthday with you at dinner that evening!  I've put it on my calendar    I think it's much more fun to celebrate a birthday with people than alone, so let's plan to meet that evening.

I'll also send you an email when I get the chance.

Daisy  



Colette said:


> Hi Daisy,
> I haven't decided on all my dinners yet, but a few of us are going to meet one night at The Cape May Cafe for the seafood buffet, if you would like to join us. We haven't decided on the night, yet. You can e-mail me at colette47@hotmail.com and we'll keep in touch. I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to join up for rides etc. I'm really looking forward to this first solo trip-celebrating my Birthday on the 13th, so hoping that's the night we can all get together.....                                                              Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Glendamax,

Tues.-Sat the 2nd week in Dec. would be Dec. 11-15.  Sure, if you are there that week you are very welcome to get together with me for a meal    It would be great to meet you.  Keep us posted on whether you decide to go that week.

Daisy



Glendamax said:


> Hey can I join in? I MAY go back in December to see the Christamas decorations Dec. 12th-16th (I may have the dates wrong. Whatever that Tues.-Sat is the 2nd week in Dec.) So if I can go, I'll let you know so maybe I can meet you all for a meal too!


----------



## yearbook50

I'll be there October 13th to 20th.

Mostly solo, my mother will be there with me the first weekend and my father will be there the second weekend.

No reservations yet (can't make them until I get back into the US on the 10th since it was way too expensive to call from Africa)


----------



## Colette

Hi Glendamax,
 Sounds like you'll be there the same time as Daisy and me. I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to meet for dinner. I love Le Cellier for a special meal, so that may be my birthday choice. I've never been to the California Grill, at the Contemporary Hotel and would love to try that, also. Feel free to e-mail me at colette47@hotmail.com when you have your dates.  Colette


----------



## Colette

Hi Daisy,
 I'd love to share my birthday dinner with you and whoever else wants to join us. I don't especially look for seafood, growing up in new England, I've had wonderful seafood all my life, so I'm fussy and tend to go for a good Filet Mignon when on vacation. I love Le Cellier for that. I heard that the Cape May Buffet had good ribs and other non seafood items, also. I'm game to try some new places and have never been to the Flying Fish, so that sounds fun. I think a night at the Boardwalk is nice and go to some of the clubs.
                                                                                       Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

This will be wonderful, to have your birthday dinner at WDW with a group of Disney fans!  Le Cellier on your birthday would be fantastic!  Are you going to make your dining reservations in June?  It's probably a good idea, to make sure you get your first choices.  I plan to make my dining reservations in June also.  If we figure out by then any meals we would like to have together, then please let me know if you are including me in an ADR, and I'll do the same.

So maybe, Le Cellier for dinner on your birthday, and Flying Fish for dinner on another night?  Perhaps Flying Fish could be on December 11?  Yes, it would be great to go to clubs at the Boardwalk after the Flying Fish dinner.  This will also be my first time at Flying Fish, and I'm looking forward to trying it.

Do you have any other special activities planned for your visit at WDW?  I'm thinking about doing an Illuminations cruise one night, if I can find a bunch of people who would like to go sometime while I'm there (December 4-15).  If anyone reading this is interested in that idea, please let me know!

Daisy



Colette said:


> Hi Daisy,
> I'd love to share my birthday dinner with you and whoever else wants to join us. I don't especially look for seafood, growing up in new England, I've had wonderful seafood all my life, so I'm fussy and tend to go for a good Filet Mignon when on vacation. I love Le Cellier for that. I heard that the Cape May Buffet had good ribs and other non seafood items, also. I'm game to try some new places and have never been to the Flying Fish, so that sounds fun. I think a night at the Boardwalk is nice and go to some of the clubs.
> Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Antss2001, thank you for starting this thread!  I just found it recently, and already I have the chance to meet up with Colette, and hopefully also with Glendamax if she goes during the second week of December.  Maybe during the next few months we'll find even more people who will be there during that time.  Great idea!


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I have also met Marsha from Orlando(Brady961-on this thread) and Rich from Conn,also on this thread. Marsha,Rich and I are supposed to go to The Cape May Buffet, one night-haven't decide which night, yet, but i will make reservations in June, so we'll have to decide which nights for which restaurants before then. Did you book dining plan? Flying Fish is a 2 service meal credit restaurant, Le Cellier only 1. I booked an Illuminations cruise one year, but it was so cold that night, we didn't go. December is so "iffy"-temps can be warm or cold. Last trip we did the Rose and Crown and got outside seating with the best view of illuminations ever and a great waitress. The candlelight processional is so nice also, but i wouldn't bother booking dinner and priority seating because it's nice from wherever you sit. Love the Osborne Family Lights and all of the parades at Christmas, plus have to hit the hotels that have gingerbread displays-so much to do......can't wait,

                                                                                    Colette


----------



## cheapi86

I will have a solo day May 12. Will eat at Jikos at 630 and plan on walking around the Epcot world showcase. Anyone going to be there this week?


----------



## ANTSS2001

lizardqueen said:


> After a couple of "revisions" it looks like it will be just me spending some solo time at the world, nobody to go with me.
> 
> I'm booked at All Star Sports but may change to Pop for August 26 - Sept 4
> 
> I made ADR's, but they were all for family, not solo, so now I have to revamp all of my plans!  I would love to meet up with any fellow DISers while there, so if you think you may want to hang out, send a PM my way.





dmwang9 said:


> I'm going to WDW solo August 8 - 15, staying at the Dolphin on a teacher's discount. I prefer to eat 4-5 small meals a day, so I opted to not make any ADR's at table service restaurants. Instead, I'm going to try eating counter service all week long. Food's not all that important to me, and since I'm not on the DDP, I'd rather spend the money on other stuff like:
> 
> Thurs, Aug 9. Pleasure Island in the evening. Mannequins in particular, but club hopping if the mood strikes.
> 
> Friday, Aug. 10. La Nouba, 6 pm.
> 
> Mon, Aug. 13. Around the World on a Segway at 9:30 am.
> 
> I'd love to meet up with anyone who's going to be there at the same time, even if it's just for a cup of coffee and good conversation.
> 
> Take care,
> Dave





yearbook50 said:


> I'll be there October 13th to 20th.
> 
> Mostly solo, my mother will be there with me the first weekend and my father will be there the second weekend.
> 
> No reservations yet (can't make them until I get back into the US on the 10th since it was way too expensive to call from Africa)





DaisyDuck001 said:


> Antss2001, thank you for starting this thread!  I just found it recently, and already I have the chance to meet up with Colette, and hopefully also with Glendamax if she goes during the second week of December.  Maybe during the next few months we'll find even more people who will be there during that time.  Great idea!



 ... I will try to keep on updating it and hopefully more of diser like us can find it helpful and useful... in adding more magic to our trips!!



cheapi86 said:


> I will have a solo day May 12. Will eat at Jikos at 630 and plan on walking around the Epcot world showcase. Anyone going to be there this week?



Ok dates and links have been updated!!!


----------



## cheapi86

oops! my solo day is on the 11th...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

I didn't book the dining plan.  I usually have table service or buffet for most meals there, so I didn't want to buy the plan that includes a counter service meal every day.  (I do have counter service there occasionally, but not every day).  It would be fun to have dinner at Rose and Crown one night and watch Illuminations from there.  I've eaten lunch there a few times, but haven't been there during Illuminations.

I also like the Osborne Lights, Candlelight Processional, parades, and gingerbread displays.  Some of my other favorite activities are Campfire Singalong, Comedy Warehouse, Jellyrolls/Boardwalk, and riding passenger boats.

Let me know what you decide about Flying Fish.  If you're not interested in that one, I'll look for other people for it, and you and I can get together elsewhere -- Le Cellier, Rose and Crown, etc.  We seem to have many common interests.

During my visit there last year around the same time, there was only one really cold day, and all the other days, the weather was mild.  But I know you can't predict the weather that far ahead.

Last year the Beach Club had my favorite Christmas displays in the lobby, out of all the resorts that I had a chance to look at.

 Daisy



Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I have also met Marsha from Orlando(Brady961-on this thread) and Rich from Conn,also on this thread. Marsha,Rich and I are supposed to go to The Cape May Buffet, one night-haven't decide which night, yet, but i will make reservations in June, so we'll have to decide which nights for which restaurants before then. Did you book dining plan? Flying Fish is a 2 service meal credit restaurant, Le Cellier only 1. I booked an Illuminations cruise one year, but it was so cold that night, we didn't go. December is so "iffy"-temps can be warm or cold. Last trip we did the Rose and Crown and got outside seating with the best view of illuminations ever and a great waitress. The candlelight processional is so nice also, but i wouldn't bother booking dinner and priority seating because it's nice from wherever you sit. Love the Osborne Family Lights and all of the parades at Christmas, plus have to hit the hotels that have gingerbread displays-so much to do......can't wait,
> 
> Colette


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Glendamax,
> 
> Tues.-Sat the 2nd week in Dec. would be Dec. 11-15.  Sure, if you are there that week you are very welcome to get together with me for a meal    It would be great to meet you.  Keep us posted on whether you decide to go that week.
> Daisy





Colette said:


> Hi Glendamax,
> Sounds like you'll be there the same time as Daisy and me. I'm staying at the POFQ and would love to meet for dinner. I love Le Cellier for a special meal, so that may be my birthday choice. I've never been to the California Grill, at the Contemporary Hotel and would love to try that, also. Feel free to e-mail me at colette47@hotmail.com when you have your dates.  Colette



Thanks Ladies! I'll know for sure next month! I would love to go to Le Cellier! So please count me in for that one if I can go!


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 The Beach Club has the Gingerbread Carousel, right? My favorite, also. I have to ride the Carousel while I'm there-something about it-always been a favorite.
 I think that the Flying Fish would be nice to try and then go to Jellyrolls-what do you think? 
 We do seem to like the same things-I don't do rollercoaster types of rides, but Soarin' was my favorite new ride, last trip. I have always wanted to parasail, but have had to work up the courage and I try to do one new thing each trip, so I think this may be in order for my birthday, weather permitting. 
 I stayed at POR last trip, but found it so spread out and a long walk to get to the main building,we were in Alligator Bayou, so decided to try POFQ this time. 


Glendamax,
 Let us know and we'll count you in for Le Cellier.....
                                                                                    Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

cheapi86 said:


> oops! my solo day is on the 11th...



have fun!!! bring us back some great memories!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

Yes, the Beach Club has the Gingerbread Carousel, and a miniature alpine village with a moving ski lift.  I was there with a walking tour during MouseFest last year, and we were in a hurry to get to other resort lobbies, and I didn't even know you could ride that carousel.

Yes, let's have an evening with dinner at the Flying Fish, and then Jellyrolls afterwards.  Would December 10 or 11 be good for that?  Would anyone else like to join us for that one?  It would be nice to have a small group.

And your birthday dinner with a group on December 13 at Le Cellier will be great!

We still could try to find an evening for Rose and Crown, if you would like to do that and watch Illuminations from there.

Maybe we can also fit in some time in the parks going on some of the rides that you like.

I like to do lots of walking at WDW.

Daisy



Colette said:


> Daisy,
> The Beach Club has the Gingerbread Carousel, right? My favorite, also. I have to ride the Carousel while I'm there-something about it-always been a favorite.
> I think that the Flying Fish would be nice to try and then go to Jellyrolls-what do you think?
> We do seem to like the same things-I don't do rollercoaster types of rides, but Soarin' was my favorite new ride, last trip. I have always wanted to parasail, but have had to work up the courage and I try to do one new thing each trip, so I think this may be in order for my birthday, weather permitting.
> I stayed at POR last trip, but found it so spread out and a long walk to get to the main building,we were in Alligator Bayou, so decided to try POFQ this time.                                                                                     Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Colette

Hi Daisy,
 I will be getting in on the 10th, so why don't we plan to go to the Flying Fish on the 11th, just in case I'm late and the 13th for Le Cellier? I will probably book the Cape May Cafe for the 15th, because Marsha works and the weekend is easier for her. I also like the 50's Prime Time Cafe for my night at MGM and am waiting to see if anyone great might be at the House Of Blues on those dates-they only have scheduled through November right now. I love to see a concert if there's something worth seeing.... Rose and Crown would be nice for illuminations and catch the Candlelight Processional after Le Cellier. What else???? 
                                                                               Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

how many more days ????


----------



## Colette

Dec 10th-7 months and 1 day......


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

Your plan sounds wonderful!  OK, dinner at the Flying Fish on 12/11, followed by Jellyrolls.  Dinner at Le Cellier on 12/13, followed by the Candlelight Processional.  (Are we doing the dinner package, or will we just get in line after dinner?)

I think it's a good idea that you and the other folks have dinner at the Cape May Cafe on 12/15.  I wasn't interested in that restaurant anyway, and that's the day I fly home and so won't be around for dinner, so it's just as well this way.   

Other Questions:

In June, when we each call for dining reservations, I understand that you'll save me a spot at the 12/13 Le Cellier dinner.  Do you want to book the 12/11 Flying Fish reservation, or should I?  We'll each be calling anyway to make other dining reservations, so it's probably just as easy for either one of us.  Let me know your preference.  Should we reserve a table for six at Flying Fish, in case we find a few more people by then?

What do you have in mind regarding Rose & Crown and watching Illuminations from there?  Would that be a dinner on another night?  The only other nights you and I are both there are 12/12 and 12/14.  

If there's time to fit it in anywhere, I'm always glad to go to the comedy club at Pleasure Island.  (Usually when I go, I watch two shows in one night, since each show there is unique).

Daisy

P.S. If anyone else reading this is interested in joining us for any of these dinners or activities, please let us know.  The more, the merrier!



Colette said:


> Hi Daisy,
> I will be getting in on the 10th, so why don't we plan to go to the Flying Fish on the 11th, just in case I'm late and the 13th for Le Cellier? I will probably book the Cape May Cafe for the 15th, because Marsha works and the weekend is easier for her. I also like the 50's Prime Time Cafe for my night at MGM and am waiting to see if anyone great might be at the House Of Blues on those dates-they only have scheduled through November right now. I love to see a concert if there's something worth seeing.... Rose and Crown would be nice for illuminations and catch the Candlelight Processional after Le Cellier. What else????
> Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Colette,
> 
> Your plan sounds wonderful!  OK, dinner at the Flying Fish on 12/11, followed by Jellyrolls.  Dinner at Le Cellier on 12/13, followed by the Candlelight Processional.  (Are we doing the dinner package, or will we just get in line after dinner?)
> 
> I think it's a good idea that you and the other folks have dinner at the Cape May Cafe on 12/15.  I wasn't interested in that restaurant anyway, and that's the day I fly home and so won't be around for dinner, so it's just as well this way.
> 
> Other Questions:
> 
> In June, when we each call for dining reservations, I understand that you'll save me a spot at the 12/13 Le Cellier dinner.  Do you want to book the 12/11 Flying Fish reservation, or should I?  We'll each be calling anyway to make other dining reservations, so it's probably just as easy for either one of us.  Let me know your preference.  Should we reserve a table for six at Flying Fish, in case we find a few more people by then?
> 
> What do you have in mind regarding Rose & Crown and watching Illuminations from there?  Would that be a dinner on another night?  The only other nights you and I are both there are 12/12 and 12/14.
> 
> If there's time to fit it in anywhere, I'm always glad to go to the comedy club at Pleasure Island.  (Usually when I go, I watch two shows in one night, since each show there is unique).
> 
> Daisy
> 
> P.S. If anyone else reading this is interested in joining us for any of these dinners or activities, please let us know.  The more, the merrier!



uh huh after both of your posts.. am now contemplating for a Dec trip


----------



## Colette

Antss2001,
  Come on-join us-it will be our own mini Mousefest.

Daisy,
  I can make the reservations for us, if you'd like-just need to know how many for each night, so will work on that. Downtown Disney sounds fun-never been to Pleasure Island, having always traveled with my son, so was interested in the comedy club. What about the Adventures Club? I believe that the packages come with a $15 certificate for Planet Hollywood, so that's an option-do you like it there? We go once each trip-crowded, but fun. I don't think we need to do the Candlelight package, from what I remember, unless you want to be guaranteed a seat up front. We could plug in Rose and Crown for one of the other nights-doesn't matter to me which one-I seem to go to Epcot numerous times each trip. Anywhere else? We can take the boat to Downtown Disney, from POR and POFQ, so that's a nice option.
 So, come on-anyone else who wants to meet up-let us know-I'll be making dinner res. in mid-June.
                                                                          Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Antss2001,
> Come on-join us-it will be our own mini Mousefest.
> 
> 
> Colette



well I am now looking at my planner book and I think I can swing it... I just need to wait till July to find out if theres anybody taking that week off.. I have taken all my weeks... so it is somebod elses 1st bid...


----------



## Evil Genius

ANTS Please add me to the list in your first post. I will be there Sept 23 - 29 staying at POP. I would enjoy meeting fellow DISers.


----------



## kat3668

Hi all I will at CSR Dec 7th through the 15th for my second solo trip. I would love to meet anyone from the Dis ... Kathy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Evil Genius said:


> ANTS Please add me to the list in your first post. I will be there Sept 23 - 29 staying at POP. I would enjoy meeting fellow DISers.



 Will do... come back again and post your ADRs so I can link it on the front page for yah... I might see you on the 29th... I'll be back on the 28th to the 5th


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Hi all I will at CSR Dec 7th through the 15th for my second solo trip. I would love to meet anyone from the Dis ... Kathy



ok added you on the list...  Colette and DaisyDuck001 have those dates in progress  stick around.. youmight bump into them


----------



## ANTSS2001

this are the 4 overlappers    and if I rememer correctly GlendaMax might be there and myself...

DaisyDuck001: 12-4 to 12-15

kat3668:  CSR 12-7 to 12-15

disneytraveler: 12-10 to 12-16

Colette: POFQ 12-10 to 12-17​


----------



## Colette

Welcome Kat-take a look at the dinners that we are planning and see if you want to join us-hope that ANT and Glendamax will be able to join us also. This could turn out to be a fun group. What are your "must dos" at DisneyWorld? I've been 5 times and have yet to see or do it all and this will be my first solo trip-before have taken my son, so always did his favorites-this time is for me....                                                 Colette


----------



## kat3668

Colette said:


> Welcome Kat-take a look at the dinners that we are planning and see if you want to join us-hope that ANT and Glendamax will be able to join us also. This could turn out to be a fun group. What are your "must dos" at DisneyWorld? I've been 5 times and have yet to see or do it all and this will be my first solo trip-before have taken my son, so always did his favorites-this time is for me....                                                 Colette



Hi Colette thanks for the welcome I am looking forward to MMVCP as well as seeing all the christmas decorations. My must do's are Soarin, BTMRR, Splash, All the shows, Wishes Fantasmic Illuminations etc. I have really never eaten at any resteraunts other than Liberty tavern and beaches and cream. Mostly I just eat on the fly but would love to try some new restaraunts. I am really up for anything as I really love to do commando style trips while in Disney!


----------



## brady961

Hiya. Colette suggested I check this thread out. WOW, glad I did. I haven't read thru from page 1 to end but will try catching up.

I live locally about 30 mins from WDW and often go solo.

I plan to meet up with Colette during her Dec trip. But if others are coming anytime between now and then, want to meet for lunch, dinner or just to say hi, let me know.

I enjoy meeting other Disers and spending time at WDW.  Of course love to eat, so lunch and/or dinner is an extra bonus LOL

edited part:  I normally can only visit the parks on the weekends, But can often make dinner on Friday nights. I work during the week and have most of my vacation days already booked thru Sept.  So anyone wanting to meet on a Friday night, Sat or Sun. I would have better chance of coming.  <G>


----------



## ANTSS2001

brady961 said:


> Hiya. Colette suggested I check this thread out. WOW, glad I did. I haven't read thru from page 1 to end but will try catching up.
> 
> I live locally about 30 mins from WDW and often go solo.
> 
> I plan to meet up with Colette during her Dec trip. But if others are coming anytime between now and then, want to meet for lunch, dinner or just to say hi, let me know.
> 
> I enjoy meeting other Disers and spending time at WDW.  Of course love to eat, so lunch and/or dinner is an extra bonus LOL
> 
> edited part:  I normally can only visit the parks on the weekends, But can often make dinner on Friday nights. I work during the week and have most of my vacation days already booked thru Sept.  So anyone wanting to meet on a Friday night, Sat or Sun. I would have better chance of coming.  <G>



 brady961 ...  will add your name on the 1st page and link to your above post.. so Peeps who happen to check our thread can directly PM you if the are interested!!!  You will be our offical Hostess !!!


----------



## brady961

Cool Beans!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ants.

Just know I am over the top disney fan <G>

Really I decorate my power chair with disney stuff, carry around a dressed up Pal Mickey and plush Minnie.

if interested check out my online photo album link is in my signature. 

I would be honored to serve as a hostess when possible <G>


----------



## brady961

Oh just me again. I will be on a 7 night DCL Magic Sept 22. Going solo <G> Of course have linked up with other Disers on the cruise thread. So although going solo have connected with other Diser's.

Am always looking for others to cruise to share a HC stateroom, to split the cost <G> Too bad its cost more to go solo than going with two.  
Am booked for 3 night with a friend this June. Booked Sept 07- 7 night, Mar 08-3 night, and Sept 08- 7 night which as of now are solo. But again its like having own room but so many people to connect with from DIS and of course non-Dis.

I hope can connect with some of you in this thread at some point during your visits.  

Times not available: June 21-24, 2007, Sept 22-29, 2007, cruises.  July 26-30, 2007 going to fly up to visit family and celebrate my mothers 77th birthday.

So excited when find others that can possibly meet up with at WDW.


----------



## ANTSS2001

brady961 said:


> Cool Beans!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ants.
> 
> Just know I am over the top disney fan <G>
> 
> Really I decorate my power chair with disney stuff, carry around a dressed up Pal Mickey and plush Minnie.
> 
> if interested check out my online photo album link is in my signature.
> 
> I would be honored to serve as a hostess when possible <G>



Will def'ly check the link... love pictures... but cant see pic here at work.. .  am not even supposed to see DIS at work..  if you see my trippie you would know I love pictures!!!  Crazy ones too!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Please tell me what *<G> *means.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Please tell me what *<G> *means.



am hoping it means  grin = <G>  thats what I used to use durting prodigy/aol days.. shoot am a fossil!!

Where have you been woman?????


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Welcome, Kat!  I hope you can join us for dinners and activities.  As you see, I'll be there 12/4 - 12/15, and Colette and I have some great plans in progress!  It will be nice to have a small group at each of the dinners and activities.  ANTSS, I hope you can also join us.  Best of luck getting the time off!  It will be great if Glendamax also meets us in December.  Wow, what a party for Colette's birthday! 

Colette,

Thanks in advance for making the dining reservations.  As far as the headcount is concerned, I suggest you take the number of people who have signed up here by mid-June, and then maybe add a few extra slots to the reservations in case others find us here in the next few months.  For those of us already in the discussion, it makes perfect sense to plan WDW meals seven months ahead , but most other people I know of don't usually think that far ahead about stuff like this.

I agree that we don't need to do the Candlelight package.  It doesn't matter much to me where we sit for the Candlelight Processional.  Last year I waited in line and was seated a few rows from the back, and that was OK.

I also go to Epcot a few times in each trip.

Comedy Warehouse is my favorite PI club.  The Adventurers' Club is OK for a while, but I prefer a short visit there and a couple of shows at CW.  I ate at the WDW Planet Hollywood once, but I don't recall that there was much entertainment there.  I like the Wolfgang Puck Cafe.

Additional possible activities:
-Yuletide Fantasy Tour
-breakfast buffets (Boma, Crystal Palace)
-resort tours (e.g., WL, AKL)
-campfire singalong

I was also thinking about visiting a non-WDW park one day.  I've never been to Islands of Adventure.  

Well, we already have more activity ideas than we can fit in to the time that we'll both be there!  Even if it's not possible to do all these things in the time that we'll have, let's at least stick with the plans for Flying Fish on 12/11, and Le Cellier on 12/13, and let's continue to discuss which of the other ideas we can fit in.

Daisy



Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I can make the reservations for us, if you'd like-just need to know how many for each night, so will work on that. Downtown Disney sounds fun-never been to Pleasure Island, having always traveled with my son, so was interested in the comedy club. What about the Adventures Club? I believe that the packages come with a $15 certificate for Planet Hollywood, so that's an option-do you like it there? We go once each trip-crowded, but fun. I don't think we need to do the Candlelight package, from what I remember, unless you want to be guaranteed a seat up front. We could plug in Rose and Crown for one of the other nights-doesn't matter to me which one-I seem to go to Epcot numerous times each trip. Anywhere else? We can take the boat to Downtown Disney, from POR and POFQ, so that's a nice option.
> So, come on-anyone else who wants to meet up-let us know-I'll be making dinner res. in mid-June.
> Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Okie dokie Soloist... behave... it is now 3AM and I have a flight to catch at 6Am to Chicago... hopefully DSL will be up and running at moms house by tomorrow nite.. her mothers day gift.. and dad wants dinner at Hooters   toodles~


----------



## disneytraveler

Yes i will be at Wdw in December also. Still trying to finalize adr choices and wondering if i will do Candel light procession this year.


----------



## Glendamax

For those of you (and hopefully me) who are going in December, check out this thread. It has a list of who's going to the Christmas Party, and the dates. It looks like alot of DISers are going Dec. 11th and 13th!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1409566


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
  Thanks for the list Glendamax-Is everyone doing MVMCP and what dates? I have never been-should I book it? 
  I love the Crystal Palace for the breakfast buffet-it was my first character meal ever and my first character picture-with Tigger, whom I love....so I'll gladly go there again. There's no entertainment at Planet Hollywood-just a big video screen and tons of memorabilia, but I read that with a package deal, you get the $15 coupon, which I had before, so it's a fun place to do lunch and grab a burger.
 Soarin' was my favorite ride last trip-a must do, but I don't do roller coaster rides or the TOT(never)! I've decided to parasail on my birthday-never done it before, so, weather permitting...anyone else?
 What is a good time to make reservations for dinners? It doesn't matter to me-usually book between 6 and 7:00, so that we're done in time for whatever we're doing in the evening.
 Good choice for hostess-Marsha is a "frequent flyer' at disney- so nice to be able to pop over there for a day or evening-I'll bet she's seen and done it all... I have tentatively planned 12/15 to meet her at the Cape May Cafe, because weekends are easier for her, so let me know who else would like to join us. Hopefully, we'll be able to do one of the parks during the day. Remember, it's not just seafood-I hear the ribs are excellant...
                                                                                    Colette


----------



## brady961

Colette said:


> Good morning all,
> Thanks for the list Glendamax-Is everyone doing MVMCP and what dates? I have never been-should I book it?
> I love the Crystal Palace for the breakfast buffet-it was my first character meal ever and my first character picture-with Tigger, whom I love....so I'll gladly go there again. There's no entertainment at Planet Hollywood-just a big video screen and tons of memorabilia, but I read that with a package deal, you get the $15 coupon, which I had before, so it's a fun place to do lunch and grab a burger.
> Soarin' was my favorite ride last trip-a must do, but I don't do roller coaster rides or the TOT(never)! I've decided to parasail on my birthday-never done it before, so, weather permitting...anyone else?
> What is a good time to make reservations for dinners? It doesn't matter to me-usually book between 6 and 7:00, so that we're done in time for whatever we're doing in the evening.
> Good choice for hostess-Marsha is a "frequent flyer' at disney- so nice to be able to pop over there for a day or evening-I'll bet she's seen and done it all... I have tentatively planned 12/15 to meet her at the Cape May Cafe, because weekends are easier for her, so let me know who else would like to join us. Hopefully, we'll be able to do one of the parks during the day. Remember, it's not just seafood-I hear the ribs are excellant...
> Colette




OK on calender Dec 15 Cape May <G> and yes that means grin.

Anything else or anyone else interested in weekend meets PM me.

Colette I won't be able to join you on your birthday, sorry wish I could. Unfort is a business day for me grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

But for sure on weekend, and even beyond Cape May if want.

later gators
marsha


----------



## Colette

Hey hostess-I just sent you an e-mail and Rich, also. We just need to decide on times for dinners, so if anyone has a preference, let me know. I think not too late so that we can go to night shows or parades etc-between 6 and 7?
 Should I make a res for MVMCP-I've never been? I thought it was more for kids, but I guess not-is everyone else going?
                                                                                     Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

DSL is ready... got in safely this morning... ate and crashed... just woke up...


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Hey hostess-I just sent you an e-mail and Rich, also. We just need to decide on times for dinners, so if anyone has a preference, let me know. I think not too late so that we can go to night shows or parades etc-between 6 and 7?
> Should I make a res for MVMCP-I've never been? I thought it was more for kids, but I guess not-is everyone else going?
> Colette



Colette,
MVMCP is lot of fun. I went last year for the first time. Snow falling on main street, christmas wishes and characters, hot chocolate and cookies etc, christmas parade and shows.
I am attendin it on the dec 11th


----------



## Colette

Is the parade the same as the daytime Christmas parade? If so, I think I'll pass and catch the snow at MGM, for the Osborne Family Lights. It seems like a massive crowd...major indecision.........                       Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi disneytraveler,

Remember me?  You and Disneyfan18951 and I had breakfast at 1900 Park Fare last December!

Looks like we'll be back around the same time again!

DaisyDuck001


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Kat,

Maybe you and I could do the rollercoasters together at the Magic Kingdom?  I especially like the Thunder Mountain Railroad.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

Lots to talk about!

I plan to do MVMCP with MouseFest on Thursday, 12/6.  That's when most of the MouseFest attendees are going, as it's their official night for it.

The parade, and I think much of the other entertainment at MVMCP, are the same as what they have nights during the week before Christmas, when they are open evenings as part of their regular hours.  (It's different from the daytime parade).  I attended MVMCP last year with MouseFest also.

I've had lunch at Crystal Palace twice, but never breakfast, and I'd like to have breakfast there on this trip, so how about we add that to the list of things we'll do together?     At some point, we'll need to figure out on which day we can fit that in.

I may pass on Planet Hollywood, as I'm not really that excited about it, and when in that part of WDW, I would rather eat at Wolfgang Puck Cafe.

I've never been parasailing, either.  Not sure yet if I'd like to do that, but I'm thinking about it.

As for the dinner reservation times, I agree that anywhere between 6:00 and 7:00 is OK.  I'd probably prefer somewhere between 6:00 and 6:30 as a starting time, but it's not a big deal if we start a little after that.

If you want to see the last Candlelight Processional show after dinner on your birthday, it might help to make the dinner reservation for a little earlier, so we don't have to rush out to get in line.  Or we could go to the early CP show before dinner, if you would rather have dinner a little later.  The effect of the candlelight would probably be better after dark, but either way is OK.

Daisy


----------



## kat3668

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Maybe you and I could do the rollercoasters together at the Magic Kingdom?  I especially like the Thunder Mountain Railroad.
> 
> Daisy



Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## brady961

Colette said:


> Hey hostess-I just sent you an e-mail and Rich, also. We just need to decide on times for dinners, so if anyone has a preference, let me know. I think not too late so that we can go to night shows or parades etc-between 6 and 7?
> Should I make a res for MVMCP-I've never been? I thought it was more for kids, but I guess not-is everyone else going?
> Colette



Colette if you haven't been to MVMCP then imo definetly go. I love going each year, and esp eating cookies  

I can go to Cape May either Friday night like around 6 or so. Or Sat.

Doubt I can go to other dinners but could catch up during the weekend days to spend some time around the parks. 

So include me in the Cape May dinner I think you mention Dec 15th. Other than that right now sure I could join sit down dinner.  

If you decide to attend MVMCP let me know. If it's a night I could go I will join you there as it starts like around 7p.   I go each year at least once, sometimes twice <G>  

Looking forward to meeting at least for Cape May dinner and possibly other time if on weekend, or a night for MVMCP.

As well as anyone else available to meet.

Just had dinner tonight at Cape May with another Diser here as solo.  We both were surprised that we spent two hours at dinner, eating and chatting.  When we left and realized the time we were shocked how time had flown by.  We headed over to Epcot just time to see and hear Davy Jones. Great performance.

Oh and I didn't take one person or display out using the power chair  I had a bet with another friend I would take out at least 13 people and displays


----------



## disneytraveler

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi disneytraveler,
> 
> Remember me?  You and Disneyfan18951 and I had breakfast at 1900 Park Fare last December!
> 
> Looks like we'll be back around the same time again!
> 
> DaisyDuck001



Hi Daisyduck!
I do remember you. That was a nice time. Yes i will be going to Disney for early Christmas events again.


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I'm still undecided about MVMCP, but probably will skip it. How about the 12th or 14th for Crystal Palace breakfast and Magic Kingdom day? Anyone else interested in that?
 I would love to go to Wolgang Puck's- never been and i can use my certificate for Planet Hollywood at the gift store. I'd rather go someplace new. We went to Wolfgang Puck Express once and had great pizza, but I enjoy a nice sit down meal. 12th or 14th open for that-then head over to the comedy club?
 I think I'll try for 6:00 dinner times, then 6:30 as second choice and i think the Candlelight Processional would be nice after dinner, don't you? I'm not sure of the times, but I read that they do it 2 or 3 times a night, so we could certainly catch one of them.
 I did BTRR once with my son, quite a few years ago and that was enough for me-lol....
 O.k., I'm off to work-24 hour shift today-so Happy Mother's Day to those of you who are mom's-talk to you soon,                                      Colette


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I'm still undecided about MVMCP, but probably will skip it.


Hey Colette, I dont think you should skip it. I've only seen it on the Travel Channel, and it looks great. If I go in Dec., I won't miss this. Looks like I wont go on the 11th though, since that would be the day I arrive. So re-think it! And hopefully a group of us can go later that week!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm so glad I found this thread.  I'll be solo at the World from 11/29-12/6. Currently I'm staying at BCV for the whole time, but I'm thinking of trying to switch my first couple nights over to AKL when June rolls around.  Although I don't have ADRs, I plan to eat at Kona's, YCG, ???


----------



## ANTSS2001

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.  I'll be solo at the World from 11/29-12/6. Currently I'm staying at BCV for the whole time, but I'm thinking of trying to switch my first couple nights over to AKL when June rolls around.  Although I don't have ADRs, I plan to eat at Kona's, YCG, ???



​Hiya Simba's Mom ... as soon as I get back to Pa I will update the list... mom's(St. Charles, IL) pc os starting to act up... I think the DSL is to fast for it  it freezes...  and when you have your ADR I will also link it to you dates....


----------



## Evil Genius

ANTSS2001 said:


> [ as soon as I get back to Pa I will update the list... mom's(St. Charles, IL)



ANTSS - You're in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## Evil Genius

ANTSS2001 said:


> Will do... come back again and post your ADRs so I can link it on the front page for yah... I might see you on the 29th... I'll be back on the 28th to the 5th



I only have one adr Kona Cafe for breakfast on Thursday the 25th. And thanks to this thread Macraven and I are hooking up that night for dinner. Other than that I am open.


----------



## macraven

yea, evil genius and me are going to feast on the gooooooood stuff at 'ohanas

want to join us?



i promise if we eat all the food they will bring more...


i'm very excited i was able to connect with someone on this thread.


antss, i have 9 more nights open, are you booked up each night you are at the motherland?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Evil Genius said:


> ANTSS - You're in my neck of the woods!!




really ???  where are you ??  I just got back from the city(chicago) around exit 84 of rt 90 korean town...  driving in was crazy.... driving back since it was after midnite was great...



macraven said:


> yea, evil genius and me are going to feast on the gooooooood stuff at 'ohanas
> 
> want to join us?
> 
> 
> 
> i promise if we eat all the food they will bring more...
> 
> 
> i'm very excited i was able to connect with someone on this thread.
> 
> 
> antss, i have 9 more nights open, are you booked up each night you are at the motherland?



so far  I think I just need to be at Petals at 10PM or later on the 11th of Sept... then 12th   and on the 13th will be fantasmic nite and debating for MNSSHP on the 14th...

no ADRS nor plans yet for the 29th to the 5th of OCT


----------



## Colette

If anyone wants to go to MVMCP on 12/16-that date looks good and won't interfere with dining res. We could do big meal in the afternoon because it's Sunday-what do you think? I'll book it if I don't have to go alone.
                                                                                     Colette


----------



## Evil Genius

ANTSS2001 said:


> really ???  where are you ??  I just got back from the city(chicago) around exit 84 of rt 90 korean town...  driving in was crazy.... driving back since it was after midnite was great...



I live around Route 59 and North Ave (Route 64)


----------



## RachelTori

ANTSS2001 said:


> no ADRS nor plans yet for the 29th to the 5th of OCT



I have ADRs for 9/26-10/2.     I made them for "party of 2" - even tho right now I'm a party of 1!!!     I'll gladly share!  

I'm going to MNSSHP on 9/30, but don't have an ADR @ MK that day  - guess I'd better get on the phone!!


----------



## macraven

RachelTori said:


> I have ADRs for 9/26-10/2.     I made them for "party of 2" - even tho right now I'm a party of 1!!!     I'll gladly share!
> 
> I'm going to MNSSHP on 9/30, but don't have an ADR @ MK that day  - guess I'd better get on the phone!!





hey, i am a party of 1 and i made all my adrs already.
i'm meeting up with evil genius at ohana for dinner at 5 on 9/25.
i plan to do the mnsshp on friday sept 28 as i didn't know there was one on sunday the 30th.  haven't bought my ticket yet though.

wanna hang at the party together and do dinner that day?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

kat3668 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!



Kat,

Maybe in the daytime on 12/14?  There might be a group of us having breakfast at Crystal Palace that day.  We could try to fit in some rides before breakfast (if the reservation isn't too early in the morning), and maybe also some later in the day.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.  I'll be solo at the World from 11/29-12/6. Currently I'm staying at BCV for the whole time, but I'm thinking of trying to switch my first couple nights over to AKL when June rolls around.  Although I don't have ADRs, I plan to eat at Kona's, YCG, ???



Hi Simba's Mom,

You and I briefly exchanged notes last year.  I'll be at WDW 12/4-12/15.  If you would like, maybe we could meet either in the evening on 12/4, or during the day on 12/5?  I'm not sure exactly what I'll be doing at those times, but I'm trying to figure it out.  Probably in Epcot during day on 12/5.  I'm open to hanging out with a small group, so if we plan something, maybe a few others from this website would join us.

I'll be making some ADR's in June.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

Let's plan on 12/14 for Crystal Palace breakfast and Magic Kingdom.  What is the latest breakfast seating at Crystal Palace?  10:30?  I'm thinking maybe Kat and I could go on the MK rollercoasters first thing that morning, before breakfast, if that day works for her.  (I know I wouldn't want to ride them right after eating!)  Then after breakfast, maybe a group of us could go around the Magic Kingdom.  If we get to any other rides that some want to do and others don't (rollercoasters or otherwise), we could temporarily split into smaller groups.  If all this is OK for you and Kat, then let's get the latest breakfast time possible.

Then for dinner on 12/14, we could go to Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  (In case anyone doesn't already know, this is the mid-range of the three Wolfgang Puck restaurants at WDW.  It's table service, but less pricey than the Wolfgang Puck Dining Room).  And the PI comedy club ("Comedy Warehouse") after dinner would be great.

Who else would like to join us for any of the above?   

Regarding dinner seating times for any evening, they all seem to offer reservations for every ten minutes, so if you can't get 6:00, please try for 6:10 or 6:20 as next choices, then 6:30, 6:40, etc.  (Don't know if some of them also have option for 6:15, 6:25, etc.)

The Candlelight Processional occurs three times each night, and I agree that it would be nice after dinner/after dark.  I went to the earliest show last year, and some of the candlelight effect was less noticeable in daylight.  So you may want to make the 12/13 dinner reservation a little earlier than the other nights (5:15?  5:30?) to have enough time for a leisurely dinner, and still get in line for the last Candlelight Processional show afterwards.  Have this year's times been announced yet?  Anyone know?

Still thinking about parasailing in daytime on 12/13.  What time are you planning to do that?  What does it cost?

Tentatively I'm thinking 12/12 could be my day to go off-property to Islands of Adventure.  Anyone else interested in that?

Sometime I also would like to do the resort tours of lobby and grounds at WL and AKL.  Does anyone know if any other WDW resorts also have walking tours?  I might fit those in on 12/11 during the day, but not sure yet.  Also thinking of Yuletide Fantasy tour, maybe morning of 12/10, but again, not sure yet.

Daisy



Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I'm still undecided about MVMCP, but probably will skip it. How about the 12th or 14th for Crystal Palace breakfast and Magic Kingdom day? Anyone else interested in that?
> I would love to go to Wolgang Puck's- never been and i can use my certificate for Planet Hollywood at the gift store. I'd rather go someplace new. We went to Wolfgang Puck Express once and had great pizza, but I enjoy a nice sit down meal. 12th or 14th open for that-then head over to the comedy club?
> I think I'll try for 6:00 dinner times, then 6:30 as second choice and i think the Candlelight Processional would be nice after dinner, don't you? I'm not sure of the times, but I read that they do it 2 or 3 times a night, so we could certainly catch one of them.
> I did BTRR once with my son, quite a few years ago and that was enough for me-lol....
> O.k., I'm off to work-24 hour shift today-so Happy Mother's Day to those of you who are mom's-talk to you soon,                                      Colette


----------



## RachelTori

macraven said:


> hey, i am a party of 1 and i made all my adrs already.
> i'm meeting up with evil genius at ohana for dinner at 5 on 9/25.
> i plan to do the mnsshp on friday sept 28 as i didn't know there was one on sunday the 30th.  haven't bought my ticket yet though.
> 
> wanna hang at the party together and do dinner that day?




I bought my ticket for 9/30 already.   That's one of the 'discounted' days, plus I figured Sunday might be a little less crowded than Friday night!    If you decide to do the party 9/30, I'd love to hang out.  I still haven't tried to book an ADR for dinner before the party.   

I have a 5:30 ADR for "party of 2" @ LeCellier on Friday, 9/28.      I'm definitely hanging on to that one!   

Let me know and we can make a plan!


----------



## macraven

pencil me in.
i'll buy my mnsshp ticket this week.

i have to check the adr i have for sunday.  if you like it, we can use it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Evil Genius said:


> I live around Route 59 and North Ave (Route 64)



Yikes.. toooooooo close but yet so far away... I just landed in PHL... parents is at Phesant Trail... right across the Pheasant Run Resort... we have to do starbucks next time we go visit!!  

I will updates pages in the morning.. I had to much excitement on my way home... here's why...

.....Hi I just got home from IL and the highlite of my trip is.... but before anything else.. never get caught in the moment... you know how I have my camera ready for a chance of a photo op... but stupid me I was star track (dsis words exactly) that I was not able to get my quickie, great for snap shot camera and so this was the end product....






taken at PHL airport as soon as we got out of the tunnel thing that was connectedto the plane...






I had 2 shots, with my dsis I just clicked away but it was all blurry...  All I could say was yes it is great... when he asked me "are the pictures Ok.. make sure you are happy with the picture... are we smiling... we can take it again if it you want..." very accomodating guy... Well I was assuming he was passenger on A list.. ( yup he flew SWA)  since he was already at the sitted when we were looking for sits.. didnt realize it was him... just picked the sits behind him... as we are about to take off.. I was mumbling to my my sister... "the passneger infront of us is to busy reading a story that he wont bother turning his pc off... if we end up like LOST he will be my 1st meal!"  so the flight attendant had to tell him pls turn off your pc we are about to take off... turn off the pc and grab his mp3 player "I sighed and said to myself...I hope his mp3 will not be the death of me" soo off we flew... ding dong all electronic device can be used... as he was turn on his pc.. i was reading throw his back.. hmmm nice story... seems like a love story.. told dsis he must be a script writer.. or a broadway actor to visit Philadelphia for an audtion or something...he then turn on his side and when i took a peak at him again it finally dawn on me who he is/was!!! William Mapother of LOST  so now we landed... and I cannot keep it to myself anymore I told dsis... she said... naaahhh but he just look like him... finally we landed.. he got up and I got up and dsis had to nudge me to walk..  He was behind me and I step aside to let him go... dsis said.. well arent you gonna ak him if he is the guy from LOST.. I said nope you go do it... so she did.. and He was a very nice person.. dsis chatted with him from the door of the plane... through its tunnel and finally I saw them stopping.. dsis introduced me and I said whats going on... dsis said he dont mind a photo op.. grab the camera... and grab the big camera with the settings for daytime and all I did was click and click and click.. LOL not checking for settings.. so there you go... He is from Louiseville, KY and was even commending dsis for working at a Louisville,KY base outfit...so there you go... the higjlite of my stupidity... have a good day folks...

.... I wonder if he has DING too


----------



## RachelTori

macraven said:


> pencil me in.
> i'll buy my mnsshp ticket this week.
> 
> i have to check the adr i have for sunday.  if you like it, we can use it.



 

I'm going to call later this morning and see if there's any availability at any MK restaurant before the party - I need to cancel Mama Melrose anyway!


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 Here is what I have so far-added some new ideas to see if anyone is interested. 12/11 is the Flying Fish Cafe, followed by Jelly Rolls; how would 12/12 be for Wolfgang Puck's Cafe and Pleasure Island? 12/13 is Le Cellier and Candlelight Processional; How about 12/14 MGM, 50's Prime Time Cafe and Osborne Family Lights? 12/15 is Cape May Cafe and Maybe Animal Kingdom, that day. I'm looking at 12/16 for the Crystal Palace for the breakfast buffet and MVMCP that night. Would any of you like to do any of those-let me know. I mostly want to get the meals in order.    
 Besides Marsha, I have been e-mailing Rich in Conn, who I met on the Dec. thread and he will be joining us for Le Cellier and Cape May Cafe, plus I just gave him the other options to think about, so hopefully he'll join in this thread.
                                                                                     Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Maybe you and I could do the rollercoasters together at the Magic Kingdom?  I especially like the Thunder Mountain Railroad.
> 
> Daisy




if I make it on DEC... count me in for all the rides except for RNR


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> O.k., I'm off *to work-24 hour shift *today-so Happy Mother's Day to those of you who are mom's-talk to you soon,                                      Colette



well I hope that went well.. and I thought my schedle this coming weekend is bad.. 6:30A to 12A both sat and sun...  what do you do Colette?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.  I'll be solo at the World from 11/29-12/6. Currently I'm staying at BCV for the whole time, but I'm thinking of trying to switch my first couple nights over to AKL when June rolls around.  Although I don't have ADRs, I plan to eat at Kona's, YCG, ???



OK I have updated the list when you change to AKL or add AKL I will edit it again...


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> if I make it on DEC... count me in for all the rides except for RNR



I'm dying to try EE but am chicken to do it alone.


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> I'm dying to try EE but am chicken to do it alone.



did it with mom last year... it was great but my heart belongs to TOT and SM


----------



## Colette

Ants,
 I do private-duty home health care. I used to work in a nursing home, but enjoy the one-on-one care. I have 3 different jobs, but one is full-time(100 years old) and I do a 24-hour every Tuesday and every other Sat. and work 54-69 hours a week, so I really look forward to my vacations. What do you do?
 I can't do any of the roller coasters or the teacups, but the thought of TOT gives me nightmares....haven't done Mission Space, wanted to, but chickened out. Still lots of fun things to do...
                                                                                  Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Ants,
> I do private-duty home health care. I used to work in a nursing home, but enjoy the one-on-one care. I have 3 different jobs, but one is full-time(100 years old) and I do a 24-hour every Tuesday and every other Sat. and work 54-69 hours a week, so I really look forward to my vacations. What do you do?
> I can't do any of the roller coasters or the teacups, but the thought of TOT gives me nightmares....haven't done Mission Space, wanted to, but chickened out. Still lots of fun things to do...
> Colette


let's see.. I have jumped from one part time job to another plus a full time...
when I got layed off in 92 I did catering for 2 yrs!!  great money but lots of work... then went back to my regular job (I work at the Laboratory in a hospital setting) and at the same time went back to school for nursing.. did nursing for 12 months and gave it up... my heart cant handle it... still working at the lab... and went back to school for Clinical Research... did that for a couple of years ( again doing the lab for my source of benefists and tuition fee) but the occasional travels and the setting of not having patients but subjects got me feeling more guilty... in between took some more cooking lessons.. did french cooking and pastry making... and tried to go to cake biz... got bored and went back to school for photography... but photgraphy was just hobby and I dont think I will ever use it as a source of income... got tired of buying anklets at WDW and so then I went in for jewelry making and baking... and now.. I am still here at the same hospital 15 years later... still jumping from one part time to another and trying to take my vaca every 3 months to see the mouse... there yah go   and in between I do billing for doctors offices and also did internet banking acc'ting somewhere in the mids of that chaotic schedule


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

I'm not sure whether you saw my last post, from yesterday.  I was the one who originally suggested the Crystal Palace breakfast buffet to you, but I can't go on 12/16, because my trip ends on 12/15.  In my last post, I had suggested Friday, 12/14 as the day for Crystal Palace breakfast, Magic Kingdom, Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner, and Pleasure Island.  As I mentioned in my last post, I may be off-property for the day and evening on 12/12.

If you get a chance to look at my last post, please let me know which of my ideas would work for you.  Here is my tentative plan:

12/4 Arrive
12/5 Epcot
12/5 Evening - MouseFest
12/6 - 12/9 MouseFest
12/10 Morning - Yuletide Fantasy Tour
12/11 Daytime - resort tours
12/11 Evening - Flying Fish, Jellyrolls
12/12 Off property (Universal/Islands of Adventure)
12/13 Daytime - parasail?, rest of day open for Epcot or AK
12/13 Evening - Le Cellier, Candlelight Processional
12/14 Daytime - Crystal Palace breakfast, Magic Kingdom
12/14 Evening - Wolfgang Puck Cafe, Pleasure Island comedy club
12/15 End of trip

I hope we can still get together for many of these.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

kat3668 said:


> I'm dying to try EE but am chicken to do it alone.



Kat, I'll go on EE with you, if we can find a day that we're both available for AK.

ANTSS and Colette, I don't do TOT, RNR, teacups, or the spinning version of Mission Space.  However, I do Space Mountain, BTMRR, and even occasionally Splash Mountain.

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Colette,
> 
> I'm not sure whether you saw my last post, from yesterday.  I was the one who originally suggested the Crystal Palace breakfast buffet to you, but I can't go on 12/16, because my trip ends on 12/15.  In my last post, I had suggested Friday, 12/14 as the day for Crystal Palace breakfast, Magic Kingdom, Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner, and Pleasure Island.  As I mentioned in my last post, I may be off-property for the day and evening on 12/12.
> 
> If you get a chance to look at my last post, please let me know which of my ideas would work for you.  Here is my tentative plan:
> 
> 12/4 Arrive
> 12/5 Epcot
> 12/5 Evening - MouseFest
> 12/6 - 12/9 MouseFest
> 12/10 Morning - Yuletide Fantasy Tour
> 12/11 Daytime - resort tours
> 12/11 Evening - Flying Fish, Jellyrolls
> 12/12 Off property (Universal/Islands of Adventure)
> 12/13 Daytime - parasail?, rest of day open for Epcot, AK, or MGM
> 12/13 Evening - Le Cellier, Candlelight Processional
> 12/14 Daytime - Crystal Palace breakfast, Magic Kingdom
> 12/14 Evening - Wolfgang Puck Cafe, Pleasure Island comedy club
> 12/15 End of trip
> 
> I hope we can still get together for many of these.
> 
> Daisy



Ok I will link this post to your nick on the 1st page... if theres any changes... either you can edit this post or tell me to undo the link okie dokie... for now am going to catch some zzz's... tomorrow will be an ugly day.. forcast of 85 degrees..   I need to prepare...


----------



## Glendamax

Good Evening Ladies! Looking at the tentative list Daisy posted . . . I hope I'll be able to join you on the 13th at LeCeiler. One of my friends maybe able to join me. Will let you know for sure real soon!

OH! Wanted to add: Don't be afraid of Mission Space. I did it in September for the first time after getting SICK on it when it first openned. Just make sure you dont ride it on a full stomach, and ONLY ride the non-spinning version. It's alot of fun! And no, it doesnt take any courage. I'll definetly will be riding this solo this September!


----------



## Colette

Glendamax,
 Le Cellier is a definate, because it's my birthday and i'll make ressies next month-180 days out, so let me know how many. This will be so much fun-I never do anything special for my birthday-usually working....
Daisy,
 I have to remember everones dates-I wrote them on my list-both you and Kat leave on the 15th, so 12/14 works for me for Crystal Palace and Wolfgang puck's and Pleasure Island. I changed my MGM day with 50's Prime Time Cafe to 12/12. It gets hard for me to remember everyone's schedule, but once we get it done, hopefully we'll be on the same page. I'm flexible-doesn't matter which day for which place except for the birthday-so i think the way you have it sounds good. 
 Antss,
 Wow and I thought I've had a lot of part-time jobs-i think you got me beat. I worked in the restaurant business for 15 years in Mass, before moving to NH and getting into the nursing field. I have my CNA(nursing asst) and EMT, but have worked also in the school system as a special Ed aide and in the hotel field, front desk, when I need a break from the emotion of my other work. I also had a small dessert business, out of my home(cheesecake is my specialty), but as you can see, I don't have any spare time for that anymore. 
I love to cook, worked in a gourmet rest. and also took Macrobiotic cooking class, when I took care of an MS patient and cooked that for her diet.
 Kat,
 Let me know how that shedule looks to you and if we need to make any changes-it's fine with me the way daisy has it.
 Have a great day all-I'll be back tomorrow,                          Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

I hope everybody had a nice day!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Colette,

I'm glad that 12/14 works for you for Crystal Palace and Wolfgang Puck Cafe and Pleasure Island.  When you make the dining reservations, please get the latest breakfast seating available (10:30 AM?) so that those who wish to can go on some MK rollercoasters before breakfast.  Maybe Kat and ANTSS will join me for that?

Also, just to be sure we have the same restaurant in mind -- please make the dinner reservation for Wolfgang Puck Cafe, not Wolfgang Puck Dining Room. The Dining Room is extra expensive, so I prefer the Cafe, which is also table service and very nice.

Thanks for saying that my schedule sounds good.  I really appreciate it.  I think it will work out well that you have your MGM/Prime Time Cafe day on 12/12, when I'm off property.  I wasn't interested in Prime Time Cafe anyway, and this way on other days we'll all be able to do more things together.  

What time on 12/13 are you thinking of parasailing?  What does the parasailing cost?

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi to Any Guys Out There!

We have a great group of ladies planning some meals and activities together for December.  These events are open to all Disney fans.  Any men reading this, if you will be there when we will, you are also welcome to join us.  Check out my tentative schedule plan in my previous post, and let us know if you would like to meet up with us for any of these meals or activities!

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

http://www.wishesgranteddaily.com/wgd/index.jsp


----------



## Colette

Hi Daisy,
 I think I have it straight and I'll do late-10:30 or 11:00 for Crystal Palace breakfast and Wolfgang Puck Cafe, not upstairs(I've only been to the express), but am looking forward to this one. 
 We have one man joining us-Rich from Connecticut. I met him on the Dec. thread and we've been e-mailing. I told him to jump on this thread, but have been keeping him up to date with the plans and he's going to join us for Jellrolls(not dinner), 50's prime Time Cafe, Le Cellier, Crystal Palace, Cape may Cafe and Pleasure Island, so far. He's also interested in doing some lunches and the parks.
 I believe that the parasailing is $90 for single-it's high, but a once in a lifetime for me-I hope you'll do it then we can take pictures for each other. I want to go maybe late morning, doesn't matter to me, just don't want to lose a whole park day. Probably will just spend the day at Epcot because we're there for the evening-how does that sound? Anyone else want to parasail?
 I'm just home for a pit-stop and on my way to a new job, so I'll be on later.
                                                                                Colette


----------



## Glendamax

As of today, I am officially booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge (Villas) *September 9-14th AND December 11th - 15th! *


----------



## RachelTori

Glendamax said:


> As of today, I am officially booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge (Villas) *September 9-14th AND December 11th - 15th! *



CONGRATULATIONS!!!     I'll bet the MS phone lines were jammed this morning!  

We'll expect a full report after your September trip, OK?!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> As of today, I am officially booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge (Villas) *September 9-14th AND December 11th - 15th! *





awesome... you got December too   !!!  arrgghhh am ohhhh sooooooo Jealous!!!  I wont know till around Oct if my request is approved...


----------



## macraven

congrats glenda


----------



## Colette

Glendamax,
 Great-you'll be able to join us in December-now we're just waiting to hear if Antss will get her request. Take a look at Daisy's updated list of what restaurants etc. that we have so far. I can call for PS on June 14th, so I'll need a head count by then. I'll add an extra seat or 2, just in case...
 I have the 10th open still, at night. I expect to be there about 3:00, so could meet somewhere for dinner and evening park.
                                                                                Colette


----------



## Colette

DisneyTraveler is ther dec. 10-16, but haven't heard if she wants to get together with us, so hopefully she reads this and feels free to join in-the more, the merrier.....                                                     Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> congrats glenda



HIya mac.. whats cookin ???


----------



## macraven

i'm counting the days to my trip........that's all that is cooking for now!!


it's a long way off and i can hardly wait for it.


----------



## disneytraveler

I am still working on my December days. I know i will be at MVMCP on December 11th with dinner at Tonys at 6pm. I have not been to LeCelier for long time . I am not sure what to do for Candlelight Procession as last year
i did the package. It was nice since it was my first time. 
Steve


----------



## Colette

Hey Steve,
 I did the package my first time, but I don't think it's necessary, unless you really want to be down front. It's nice from anywhere, so we're doing le Cellier at hopefully 6:00-it's my birthday, then go over to the candlelight processional. Think about it-there's another guy joining us..We're working up quite a busy schedule-it's going to be fun.                     Colette


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Hey Steve,
> I did the package my first time, but I don't think it's necessary, unless you really want to be down front. It's nice from anywhere, so we're doing le Cellier at hopefully 6:00-it's my birthday, then go over to the candlelight processional. Think about it-there's another guy joining us..We're working up quite a busy schedule-it's going to be fun.                     Colette



Sounds good for LeCellier then. I am on the dinning plan but it wont cover Cp
but 2 credits for LC is worth it. 6PM is good time. I would like to join you to.


----------



## ANTSS2001

I am so excited for this Dec. Plans.. please cross your fingers that I get apporved.. this is starting be a Dis Dream Gathering!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Hey Steve,
> I did the package my first time, but I don't think it's necessary, unless you really want to be down front. It's nice from anywhere, so we're doing le Cellier at hopefully 6:00-it's my birthday, then go over to the candlelight processional. Think about it-there's another guy joining us..We're working up quite a busy schedule-it's going to be fun.                     Colette



Great, now there are two men in our group, and hopefully, during the months ahead, more men (and women!) will join us.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax,

Welcome to the group!  I'm so glad you decided to meet us at Le Cellier!

ANTSS,

I really really hope you can get the time off and be with us in December.

Colette,

I am interested in the parasailing.  But I don't know how to swim.  Is that necessary?  I mean, I know we would wear life jackets, and we are not likely to fall in the water anyway, right?  Maybe we could go parasailing first thing in the morning, and have the rest of the day at Epcot.

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I am interested in the parasailing.  But I don't know how to swim.  Is that necessary?  I mean, I know we would wear life jackets, and we are not likely to fall in the water anyway, right?  Maybe we could go parasailing first thing in the morning, and have the rest of the day at Epcot.
> 
> Daisy



hey Daisy!!!  I was thinking of parasailing last April but just like you I dont swim... and then dsis said she'll do it with me but then the weight thing was in question... there's a limit of 330 lbs.. we're both def'ly beyond 330 lbs   so that did not materialize!


----------



## Colette

Steve,
 Le Cellier is only 1 credit on the dining plan, unless they just changed it. I double checked on Deb Wills and it's still listed as 1. Flying Fish is 2, but I want to try some new places. Also, Wolfgang Puck's Cafe is 1 and it's a nice menu.
 Antss and Daisy,
 The Parasailing at the Contemporary doesn't drop you in the water-you take off from and land from the back of the boat. i've only heard of someone landing in the water when her husband requested it..... It's $90 single and $140 tandem(that would be the 330 weight combo). I'm going to go single-I'm more nervous to be with someone else-probably the weight thing-lol-I'm no lightweight...Yes, I'll call to see what times they offer-I'd like to do morning then head for a park.
 I'm sure that Rich will be glad to have another man at the table-we'll keep our fingers crossed for Antss-this is shaping up to be a great group and an unforgettable birthday!
                                                                                   Colette


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Steve,
> Le Cellier is only 1 credit on the dining plan, unless they just changed it. I double checked on Deb Wills and it's still listed as 1. Flying Fish is 2, but I want to try some new places. Also, Wolfgang Puck's Cafe is 1 and it's a nice menu.
> Antss and Daisy,
> The Parasailing at the Contemporary doesn't drop you in the water-you take off from and land from the back of the boat. i've only heard of someone landing in the water when her husband requested it..... It's $90 single and $140 tandem(that would be the 330 weight combo). I'm going to go single-I'm more nervous to be with someone else-probably the weight thing-lol-I'm no lightweight...Yes, I'll call to see what times they offer-I'd like to do morning then head for a park.
> I'm sure that Rich will be glad to have another man at the table-we'll keep our fingers crossed for Antss-this is shaping up to be a great group and an unforgettable birthday!
> Colette



Oh thats right about LeCellier being 1 credit now. Great still! 
Steve


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so excited for this Dec. Plans.. please cross your fingers that I get apporved.. this is starting be a Dis Dream Gathering!!!



ANTSS, I'm also looking forward to all the plans with the group.

DisneyTraveler, it will be nice to see you again.

Colette,

I didn't think that the parasailing involved being intentionally dropped in the water.  But since they require lifejackets, I thought there was a chance of accidentally landing in the water.  But I'm guessing this is very unlikely, and the lifejackets are just a safety precaution.

I suggest that you save at least three extra seats in each dining reservation.  There will be lots of people who don't even start planning until late summer or fall for their December WDW dining.  We can add some of these people later if we save room for them.

Also, I don't know if you saw the post where I mentioned some possible dinner times, so in case you missed it, here is that part again:

Regarding dinner seating times for any evening, they all seem to offer reservations for every ten minutes, so if you can't get 6:00, please try for 6:10 or 6:20 as next choices, then 6:30, 6:40, etc. (Don't know if some of them also have option for 6:15, 6:25, etc.)

Thanks,
Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

RachelTori said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!     I'll bet the MS phone lines were jammed this morning!
> We'll expect a full report after your September trip, OK?!!


Yes! The phone lines were jammed! The line was busy for over 20mins. Then when I finally got through, I got a recording that the wait was 15mins. It was actually around 20mins. So after an hour of trying I was all set.
As for a trip report. I can't do another LONG one. Those things are hard work! I'll write one. But it'll be short!



ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome... you got December too   !!!  arrgghhh am ohhhh sooooooo Jealous!!!  I wont know till around Oct if my request is approved...


Ummm . . . Antss you are SOOOOO spoiled! Aren't you going 3 times this year?  



macraven said:


> congrats glenda


Thanks Buddy!




Colette said:


> Glendamax,
> Great-you'll be able to join us in December-now we're just waiting to hear if Antss will get her request. Take a look at Daisy's updated list of what restaurants etc. that we have so far. I can call for PS on June 14th, so I'll need a head count by then. I'll add an extra seat or 2, just in case...
> I have the 10th open still, at night. I expect to be there about 3:00, so could meet somewhere for dinner and evening park.
> Colette


Colette, put me down for 2 for LeCellier. If my friend cancels, I'll let you know.
Wish I could meet you on the 10th, but I wont get there till the 11th in the early evening.
As for the rest of the dates, I think the 13th is the only night where our paths cross. The 14th I want to go to the Christmas party. Even though there is one on the 11th when I get there, I dont know how tired I will be.
So I guess that's it! Unless something changes, the 13th is it! 

Finally, I have a question about the Candlelight Processional. I read about it online, but still .. . . 1. We dont need tickets to see this? We'll be okay just walking over to the show? 2. Is there an actual procession? If so, from where to where? 3. Will there be Illuminations that night?

Well that's it! See ya tomorrow!! Woo- Hoo!!!! I'm excited!


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,

Daisy,
 I believe that PS can be made for every 10 minutes, so we should be able to get between 6 and 6:30, no problem. I'll call right at 180 days out. I'm sure that there is always an accidental chance of a water landing and even though I can swim, I'd never want to go up without a life jacket. I feel safer at disney trying it than in the islands-because it's Disney. I'll call them tomorrow and get all the details.

Glenda,
 I'll book extra seats for all meals, in case we have late comers. The Candlelight Processional is done at an outside covered stage, with bench seating. The choir files out onto the stage(450 people) and the guest speaker(we saw Gary Sinese) stands in the middle to read the Christmas Story. As I recall, it's performed 2-3 times each night, weather permitting and it's free. You just have to go early and wait in line. If you pay for the package, you get preferred seating down front, but I really don't think that's necessary because you can see it from any seat. I don't remember if thety do illuminations after the last show-maybe someone else can answer that because I have to see that while there and the parade. Are you able to join us on the 14th for Crystal palace, late breakfast or Wolfgang puck's Cafe and Comedy Club, at night?

Antss,
 I am only able to do a trip to Disney every other year, so far, but maybe now that I only have to pay for one, I'll be able to go every year. I also alternate Disney with a cruise, because I have to go to the Caribbean in between-my other favorite place. I just came back from an 8 day Eastern Caribbean, on the Carnival Liberty, in March. It was my first solo cruise and it was great fun. I love the ocean.....
                                                                                 Colette


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Are you able to join us on the 14th for Crystal palace, late breakfast or Wolfgang puck's Cafe and Comedy Club, at night?
> Colette



I really believe that I'll only get to see you guys once. Here's my schedule:

Tues. 11th Arrive, Eat, Sleep - I'll probably eat at Boma since I'm staying there.

Wed. 12th - MK in the AM, break MGM for Osborne Lights and Fantasmic

Thurs. 13th - Epcot in the AM, break, back to Epcot for LeCellier, Candle light processional, Fireworks

Fri. 14th - AK in the AM, break, MK for the Christmas Party

Sat. 15th - Go Home

So take a look and see if you think our paths will cross somewhere else!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Ummm . . . Antss you are SOOOOO spoiled! Aren't you going 3 times this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it! See ya tomorrow!! Woo- Hoo!!!! I'm excited!







Colette said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> 
> Antss,
> I am only able to do a trip to Disney every other year, so far, but maybe now that I only have to pay for one, I'll be able to go every year. I also alternate Disney with a cruise, because I have to go to the Caribbean in between-my other favorite place. I just came back from an 8 day Eastern Caribbean, on the Carnival Liberty, in March. It was my first solo cruise and it was great fun. I love the ocean.....
> Colette



Goodmorning peeps!!!


I am making up for lost times    last year I took my dsis to Vegas, her 1st time... so we kinda went all out.. and sacrificed 2 trips for the mouse and I was miserable the whole year!  Only get to go one time last year.  And I guess since I kinda grew up all over the place... (we tagged along whereever dads work took him... from Japan to Middleeast back to the Philippines to Australia then back to the US) I'm happy just to go to FL to vaca.  And I cant do cruises...  if I cant see land I cant be there     Okie dokie.. have a great Disney Planning Day Peeps!  We're one day closer!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

Colette, Marsha and I have been corresponding, and Colette invited me to subscribe to this thread.  

I will be at WDW December 8 - 16, and so far will be joining the group for the Osbourne Lights, Candlelight Processional, the Cape May Clambake, Le Cellier, and the Crystal Palace breakfast, and Pleasure Island (We simply MUST go to the Adventurer's Club after the Comedy Show!)

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## PennConn

I meant to ask, is someone keeping track and making a master schedule?  I eventually want to put the schedule on my Palm Pilot.  (I can't believe that I am bringing the Palm Pilot on vacation - that's something I used to swear I would NEVER do!  LOL)


----------



## ANTSS2001

​


PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Colette, Marsha and I have been corresponding, and Colette invited me to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> I will be at WDW December 8 - 16, and so far will be joining the group for the Osbourne Lights, Candlelight Processional, the Cape May Clambake, Le Cellier, and the Crystal Palace breakfast, and Pleasure Island (We simply MUST go to the Adventurer's Club after the Comedy Show!)
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!





PennConn said:


> I meant to ask, is someone keeping track and making a master schedule?  I eventually want to put the schedule on my Palm Pilot.  (I can't believe that I am bringing the Palm Pilot on vacation - that's something I used to swear I would NEVER do!  LOL)



as of right now I guess it is all over the thread... I guess  as the dates gets closer maybe 30 days before... they/you guys can post a finalized itinerary!!!

come check in on us from time to time.. we would love to hear your everyday woes


----------



## Colette

Glendamax,
 You'll be at MGM on the 12th, as will some others and we'll be making PS for 50's Prime Time Cafe for dinner, before the Osborne Family Lights-do you want to go there? That's a fun place to kick back and act "Goofy"......
That's the only other time I can see right now.

I'm making a schedule which I will gladly share-it's similar to Daisy's, but we all have some individual things that we're doing so no two will be exactly alike. Don't worry Rich, I'll give you one with as much as possible, that we're all joining in on, once we get all the PS made.

                                                                              Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax,

Illuminations occurs EVERY night, at the official closing time of Epcot.  So we will be able to see it after the last Candlelight Processional.

PennConn,

I posted my master schedule here a couple of days ago, on Page 10 of this thread.  As Colette said, no two people's schedules are exactly the same, as several of us are doing some things together, but there will be some things that one or two of us do and others choose not to do.  One reason I posted my master schedule here is so that anyone interested in any of my activities can contact me here and we can make plans to meet up for that activity.  So if anything on it looks appealing to anyone reading this and you'd like to join in, please let me know!

As my plans continue to develop, I will add more details to my master schedule.

On 12/14 when we go to Pleasure Island, I would like to see TWO comedy shows and also go to the Adventurers' Club.  Each comedy show there is unique!

Colette, 

When you call for info about parasailing, please ask if people ever accidentally fall into the water.  Of course we would wear life jackets, but I'd only want to go at all if we are not likely to fall in.

It's great that dining reservations are available for every ten minutes!

Everyone,

I'm excited about our plans, and I hope even more people will sign up here to meet with us!

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glendamax,
> You'll be at MGM on the 12th, as will some others and we'll be making PS for 50's Prime Time Cafe for dinner, before the Osborne Family Lights-do you want to go there? That's a fun place to kick back and act "Goofy"......
> Colette


Yes! Sounds good to me! So I'll be meeting you all for Primetime on the 12th, and LeCellier on the 13th!


----------



## Colette

Glendamax,
 Great-I'll add you in for Prime Time-if we go about 6 ;00, we'll have plenty of time to get to the Osborne Family Lights.

Daisy,
 I've got the questions and I'll call this afternoon when I get home-got home too late yesterday. I don't want to risk getting dropped in the water either-want to be able to head on to one of the parks from there.

                                                                           Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Just keep planning  just keep planning


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I don't know what happened to my post re: parasailing, but I did talk to a nice guy who assured me that you wouldn't end up in the water and that the life jackets are only a precaution. He says it's a similar sensation to Soarin' so I'm definately in because that's my favorite ride. They have a website-www.sammyduvall.com where you can check out the prices etc. He says that it's not necessary to book so early because that's thier slowest time of the year and they don't open until 10:00(winter hours)-every half hour. Morning is best, which is what we want anyway, so let me know what you think and anyone else who wants to do something new and exciting. He says that the views are fabulous and you can take a disposable camera, plus they'll take pictures for you.
 I think I have a correct list so far for dining, but will add extra seats for people who join us later. It's just you and I ,Daisy for Flying Fish Cafe, so if anyone else wants to join us, let me know. I still have 12/10 open, at night, but that's the day I arrive, so may just go to Magic Kingdom or Downtown to do some shopping and catch fireworks and a parade.
                                                                           Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

not fair am stuck at work... how ar eyou guys doing...  hope all is well with you and your love ones.. will have to check that parasailing website...


----------



## Colette

Antss,
 I just finished reading your trip report-from April 2001, with all the wonderful pictures. It was wonderful-it's raining here, still, and it's my only day off for 2 weeks, so took a break from housework and got my Disney fix-thanks.
 I think I'm going to enjoy POFQ-it looks so nice and I like the boat that takes you to Downtown Disney. I stayed at POR last time, but it's so big, like CBR and I think smaller will be better for me.
                                                                                    Colette


----------



## Colette

Antss,
 I meant to say, April, 2007-got mixed up with your signiture-looks like it was a fun birthday-i'm looking forward to having my birthday at Disney because I usually work, if not, my son is working, so never a special day-BUT this year will be different...  When I make the res for dinner at Le Cellier, should I tell them that it's my birthday?                                           Colette


----------



## englishrose47

Am continplating a Solo next year! Have no idea about this .. such asis hotel room double because you are solo, I know the dining is fine and the parks but just wondered how the hotel works. Help please!!


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Am continplating a Solo next year! Have no idea about this .. such asis hotel room double because you are solo, I know the dining is fine and the parks but just wondered how the hotel works. Help please!!



only if you do a package that is based on double occupancy would be your concern.  i go solo and did the special package some 4 years ago.  i called disney and spoke to a supervisor to get the solo rate.  the rate is not cut in half when it is a promo but a lower figure if you are booking for solo.

for example, the promo 4 years back was something like a value room package made the room about $49 a day each.  there was a 4 day minimum booking.  so instead of the room being about $100 a night, the supervisor gave me the solo rate of about 75% of the cost.  i did come out ahead instead of paying as if it was double occupancy.

if there are no promos for a package, then no problem.  you pay the room rate as is.


----------



## macraven

colette, if you go to the mouseforless site, and in the search area list parasailing you will get a trip report and pictures of one member who did the parasailing event.

i tried to link it over to you in a pm but it failed.


----------



## Colette

Macraven,
 Thanks, I got to the info on MFL, but no discounts. It sounds like so much fun, I'm definately going to do it. 
                                                                             Colette


----------



## macraven

Colette said:


> Macraven,
> Thanks, I got to the info on MFL, but no discounts. It sounds like so much fun, I'm definately going to do it.
> Colette





colette, once you get the email you are a member, send an email to binnie the owner of the board.  she was the one that did the parasailing and the discount was at one time listed on the discount page.

i looked and didn't see it.  but, maybe it is still available.

yes, it does look like fun!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

I'm glad to know that you don't fall in the water, not even accidentally, when parasailing.

If we go in separate parachutes, then wouldn't we have to be in different boats also, and/or at different times?  Then in what sense would we be able to do this together?

Yes, I think you should mention it's your birthday on 12/13 when you make the dining reservation.  You will also be able to get a button saying "It's my birthday" when you arrive at Epcot.  

To get more people for the Flying Fish dinner on 12/11, would you like one of us to start a separate thread for that?

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Englishrose,

If you just book a room rather than a package, the price is per room, not per person.  You would be paying "double" only in the sense that you have no one to split the cost with.

By the way, if you could go in the second week of December this year, there would be several of us solos there that you could meet up with for some meals and activities.


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 It's fine with me if we're the only 2 for Flying Fish, but I'll book a table for 4 in case someone wants to join us later. The boat holds up to 6 people and I read that family or friends could come along for the ride, so I'm sure we could just switch off, but I'll call and check, to be sure.
 I was thinking that you and I could meet and take the boat from POR to downtown Disney, to get the bus to the Boardwalk. I'll, have my cell phone with me to connect with everyone, should we miss each other. 
                                                                                     Colette


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 We would go out on the same boat and do seperate flights, so that would be fun and we could take extra pictures, that way. Let me know...Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good evening Peeps... finally got all the sleep I needed for gettign stuck at work for the past 48 hours.. so whats cookin' ???



Colette said:


> Antss,
> I just finished reading your trip report-from April 2001, with all the wonderful pictures. It was wonderful-it's raining here, still, and it's my only day off for 2 weeks, so took a break from housework and got my Disney fix-thanks.
> I think I'm going to enjoy POFQ-it looks so nice and I like the boat that takes you to Downtown Disney. I stayed at POR last time, but it's so big, like CBR and I think smaller will be better for me.
> Colette



thanks for taking the time.. I enjoy taking crazy moments as you can see and hoepfully we can all share a moment sometime soon at the World!!!



englishrose47 said:


> Am continplating a Solo next year! Have no idea about this .. such asis hotel room double because you are solo, I know the dining is fine and the parks but just wondered how the hotel works. Help please!!



Gooluck and  to the thread....  hope you find a match


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> We would go out on the same boat and do seperate flights, so that would be fun and we could take extra pictures, that way. Let me know...Colette




That would be fine with me, if the parasailing company will let us do that.

Will we be taking turns on the same parachute then, or can they launch two parachutes from one boat, so that we are airborne at the same time, in separate parachutes?

We could try for 10AM on 12/13.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> It's fine with me if we're the only 2 for Flying Fish, but I'll book a table for 4 in case someone wants to join us later.
> I was thinking that you and I could meet and take the boat from POR to downtown Disney, to get the bus to the Boardwalk. I'll, have my cell phone with me to connect with everyone, should we miss each other.
> Colette



Colette,

It would also be OK with me if we're the only two for Flying Fish, but it's still more than half a year away, and I bet more people would want to join us later.  Would it be OK if I start a new thread about the Flying Fish dinner?  Someone may be interested, who hasn't read this thread.

It would be fun to take the boat from POR to Downtown Disney sometime, but I don't know where I'll be starting from on 12/11 before I go to dinner.  I could be in one of the parks, or elsewhere on the property.  So it may work out better if I just meet you at Flying Fish that evening.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 We would go on the same boat, but go up seperately-there is only one. When we make reservations, we can book for 10:00 and 10:30. We'll have to each call because you have to use a credit card to hold the res.
 That's right-I was thinking that I may come back to the hotel before going to dinner, but not necesarilly, so it will be easier to meet at the restaurant. Sure, go ahead and start a thread for the Flying Fish-hopefully others will join in-and maybe Antss, if she can come that week....
                                                                                      Colette


----------



## englishrose47

Thanks for the info I am still working on a couple of friends mainly the problem is cash for them not having been or not in many years threy have a hard time justifying going just for them. If by July no one has stepped up I will go Solo  I plan on early Feb  Any thoughts on that time of year  I read several are going in Dec but that time of year is too hectic for me at home


----------



## PennConn

OK I finally made a partial schedule of my WDW vacation:

Sat 12/8  Arrive   Magic Kingdom  PM

Sun 12/9

Mon 12/10

Tues 12/11   Jelly Rolls Evening (No Flying Fish)

Wed 12/12  MGM / 50's Prime Time / Osbourne Lights

Thurs 12/13   Epcot / Le Cellier / Candlelight Processional

Fri 12/14 Crystal Palace Breakfast / Magic Kingdom / Pleasure Island evening (Possibly Wolfgang Puck)

Sat 12/15   Cape May Clambake Evening

Sun 12/16  Fly home to Conn

What are people doing on the 9th, 10th, 11th, and 15th?  My schedule is either light or non existent on those days ....


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> What are people doing on the 9th, 10th, 11th, and 15th?  My schedule is either light or non existent on those days ....



PennConn,

Not sure if you already saw my schedule on Page 10 of this thread.  On 12/9 and 12/10 I plan on doing MouseFest activities.  MouseFest usually winds down on Monday, so I may be able to fit in something else that day also, like maybe the Yuletide Fantasy Tour.  12/11, I'm thinking of doing some resort tours during the day.  Flying Fish and Jellyrolls at night.  (I'm not into seafood, but their menu has some great non-seafood items I want to try).  12/15 will be my departure day, so I may not get to do much that day other than leave.  Not sure yet what time I'm leaving.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> We would go on the same boat, but go up seperately-there is only one. When we make reservations, we can book for 10:00 and 10:30. We'll have to each call because you have to use a credit card to hold the res.
> That's right-I was thinking that I may come back to the hotel before going to dinner, but not necesarilly, so it will be easier to meet at the restaurant. Sure, go ahead and start a thread for the Flying Fish-hopefully others will join in-and maybe Antss, if she can come that week....
> Colette



Colette,

OK, then there is just one boat and just one parachute.  So I can ride the boat when you go up in the parachute, and you ride the boat when I go in the parachute?  OK, we can book for 10AM and 10:30AM then, if time slots are every half hour.  (It looks like the parachute ride is only 10 minutes, but I guess they need the rest of the time for takeoff and landing, etc.)

OK, I'll start a new thread for the Flying Fish dinner.

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> PennConn,
> 
> Not sure if you already saw my schedule on Page 10 of this thread.  On 12/9 and 12/10 I plan on doing MouseFest activities.  MouseFest usually winds down on Monday, so I may be able to fit in something else that day also, like maybe the Yuletide Fantasy Tour.  12/11, I'm thinking of doing some resort tours during the day.  Flying Fish and Jellyrolls at night.  (I'm not into seafood, but their menu has some great non-seafood items I want to try).  12/15 will be my departure day, so I may not get to do much that day other than leave.  Not sure yet what time I'm leaving.
> 
> Daisy



Daisy

I would be up for going to the Magic Kingdom and touring the monorail resorts (Contemporary, GF and Poly), and Wilderness Lodge by boat on 12/11 if you were interested.  Would anyone else care to go?


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Yes,
 one boat and one at a time, but we'd both be there to "support" each other, so when we get closer, we can both call on the same day and book the 10:00 and 10:30-cool-this is going to be exciting....

Rich,
 I'm open on the 11th and would love to tour the hotels to see the decorations and do some shopping-I think that Daisy might want to do the same-on the evening of the 10th, I'll probably go to downtown Disney, becasue that's my arrival day and I don't expect to be at the hotel before 3:00, and want to get settled in, so maybe just some shopping at Downtown and a quick dinner....
                                                                                 Colette


----------



## PennConn

OK I worked on my "preliminary" intinerary some more - Here it is -

Sat 12/8 Arrive AM / Magic Kingdom PM

Sun 12/9  Epcot / Pleasure Island Evening

Mon 12/10 Animal Kingdom AM * / Open PM / Downtown Disney Evening (?)

* AK is by far my LEAST favorite park, so I rarely spend a lot of time there

Tues 12/11  MK AM / Resort Tours PM / Jelly Rolls Evening (No Flying Fish)

Wed 12/12  Typhoon Lagoon AM / MGM PM / 50's Prime Time Dinner / Osbourne Lights Evening

Thurs 12/13  Open AM / Epcot PM / Le Cellier Dinner / Candlelight Processional Evening

Fri 12/14 Crystal Palace Breakfast / Magic Kingdom AM / Open PM / Pleasure Island evening (Possibly Wolfgang Puck)

Sat 12/15  Typhoon Lagoon AM / Open PM / Cape May Clambake Dinner

Sun 12/16 Fly home to Conn

How does that sound so far?


----------



## englishrose47

Anyone going first week of Feb??


----------



## yearbook50

englishrose47 said:


> Anyone going first week of Feb??



I'll be there then but I won't be solo.  I have my wedding on 2/8/08, so I'm coming in on 2/5 although that might change to a bit earlier


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 Your itinerary looks good-here's what I have so far:

12/10-arrive around 3:00
 evening: Downtown Disney for shopping and light supper

12/11-resort hopping to see christmas decorations,lunch
 Evening: Flying Fish Cafe and Jellyrolls

12/12-a.m.-?
         afternoon-MGM
         evening-50's Prime Time Cafe and Osborne Family Lights

12/13-a.m.-Parasailing
         Afternoon-Epcot
         evening-Le Cellier, Candlelight Proffesional, Illuminations

12/14-a.m.-Crystal Palace for breakfast
         Magic Kingdom
         p.m.-Wolfgang Puck's Cafe, Pleasure Island

12/15-a.m.-Animal Kingdom
         afternoon-?
         evening-Cape May Cafe

12/16-a.m.-?
         p.m.-MVMCP?

12/17-relaxing, lunch, shopping-heading home


There is room for changes if weather is bad one day etc.  Any suggestions?
                                                                    Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

one day closer.....


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Daisy
> 
> I would be up for going to the Magic Kingdom and touring the monorail resorts (Contemporary, GF and Poly), and Wilderness Lodge by boat on 12/11 if you were interested.  Would anyone else care to go?


I would love to do this, but that's the day I arrive, and I'm usually beat. I MAY try to squeeze in MK since touring plans suggests that it will be the least crowded park that day. Before we go, we should all exchange cell numbers so we can find each other.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Regarding touring resorts on 12/11 -- 

My original thought was to go on the guided tours offered at WL in the morning and AKL in afternoon.  I think each of these is no more than an hour, so that would leave plenty of time for walking through lobbies and grounds of other resorts that may not offer guided tours.  I am open to this also, as long as I can fit in the guided tours.

Does anyone know if WL and AKL are the only WDW resorts offering free guided tours of their lobbies and/or grounds?

Colette,

The parasailing plan for 12/13 looks good.

So does your overall schedule.  No two people's plans in this group are exactly alike, but we'll enjoy some shared activities.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I didn't know about the free tours-that sounds great-I'd be interested in doing that,then going to the others. 

Glendamax,
 I definately agree with exchanging cell phone numbers before we go, but we should do it by e-mail.
                                                                                Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn and Colette,

I'm glad we can go on guided and unguided resort tours together on 12/11.  (I'll probably already have toured some lobbies with Mousefest, so at that point I may prefer to focus on the ones I haven't been to yet.)  For sure, I'd like to do the guided tours at WL and AKL.

Colette,

For the parasailing, will I have to pay extra to be a passenger on the boat when it's your reserved half-hour time slot?

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> I would love to do this, but that's the day I arrive, and I'm usually beat. I MAY try to squeeze in MK since touring plans suggests that it will be the least crowded park that day. Before we go, we should all exchange cell numbers so we can find each other.



hey add me to the phone tree Okie dokie!!!


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Regarding touring resorts on 12/11 --
> 
> My original thought was to go on the guided tours offered at WL in the morning and AKL in afternoon.
> Daisy


I should be in WDW by 3pm. So if you are doing the tour after then, maybe I can join you since I'm staying there.



Colette said:


> Glendamax,
> I definately agree with exchanging cell phone numbers before we go, but we should do it by e-mail.
> Colette


Yes! Definetly! I just got Antss number via PM. I think she's starting a phone tree.


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 I just sent my cell phone number to you all and also my last name, so you know it for PS ressies. I know that everyone doesn't use their real name here, so that would help.
  Daisy, It doesn't cost more to be on the boat together-actually, it saves them time because if they have to go back to the dock to drop someone off and pick someone else up, they book each hour. When we call we'll have to both tell them that we're together and both going at 10:00, but going up seperately.

Glendamax, On 12/11, Daisy and I are meeting at the Flyng Fish Cafe for dinner at 6:00, then over to Jellyrolls to meet Rich and anyone else who decides to join us, so if you want to meet us for dinner, let me know. I'll book a table for 4, anyway, just in case, unless we need one larger.

                                                                             Colette


----------



## PennConn

I would definitely like to go on a tour of Wilderness Lodge, but other than that I was thinking more of sticking with the monorail resorts and touring them informally, as they are so close to the Magic Kingdom, and it would not use up enormous amounts of time.  But if I can fit it in, I'll join you for the AKL tour too.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn,

I haven't been able to find out the exact start time of the WL tour, but I think it's around 9:00 or 9:30 AM.  You are welcome to do that one with us, even if the other ones don't fit with your plans.

I may also want to visit Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, and other non-monorail resorts.

Glendamax,

The AKL tour that I want to go on starts at 4:00PM, so if that works for you, please join us!  (This is a tour of Jiko and Boma, and it starts at Jiko.)

We should confirm these times when it gets closer to December, in case WDW changes any of them.

Colette,

Glendamax said earlier that she thinks she will be too tired to go to Flying Fish that night, as that's her arrival day, and she may just want to stay at AKL the rest of the day and evening.

But please go ahead and book a table for four, or even six.  More people may join during the next few months.  Last year, I didn't even start planning my December meals until fall, and there were lots of other people who started planning around the time I did, and even later.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 I'm compiling cell phone numbers and when I have the PS done, next month, I'll PM each of you with a list of both. I'm on my way to work for 34 hours-be home tomorrow night-at least she has an air conditioner-it's hot here! Have a fun and safe Memorial Day.....                         Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

yearbook50 said:


> I'll be there then but I won't be solo.  I have my wedding on 2/8/08, so I'm coming in on 2/5 although that might change to a bit earlier



awesome... will have to update the list !


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Good morning all,
> I'm compiling cell phone numbers and when I have the PS done, next month, I'll PM each of you with a list of both. I'm on my way to work for 34 hours-be home tomorrow night-at least she has an air conditioner-it's hot here! Have a fun and safe Memorial Day.....                         Colette



thanks for doing this .....I know we have an awesome bunch here


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> PennConn,
> 
> I haven't been able to find out the exact start time of the WL tour, but I think it's around 9:00 or 9:30 AM.  You are welcome to do that one with us, even if the other ones don't fit with your plans.
> 
> I may also want to visit Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, and other non-monorail resorts.
> 
> Glendamax,
> 
> The AKL tour that I want to go on starts at 4:00PM, so if that works for you, please join us!  (This is a tour of Jiko and Boma, and it starts at Jiko.)
> 
> We should confirm these times when it gets closer to December, in case WDW changes any of them.
> 
> Colette,
> 
> Glendamax said earlier that she thinks she will be too tired to go to Flying Fish that night, as that's her arrival day, and she may just want to stay at AKL the rest of the day and evening.
> 
> But please go ahead and book a table for four, or even six.  More people may join during the next few months.  Last year, I didn't even start planning my December meals until fall, and there were lots of other people who started planning around the time I did, and even later.
> 
> Daisy



I would be up for WL at 9 AM or 9:30 AM and AKL at 4 PM (I'll go to the MK in between)

It's so funny that we are doing all this planning for a WDW trip in December, yet I'm going to Montreal on June 28 and haven't done ANY planning yet!  LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hope everybody had a good weekend....


----------



## DaisyDuck001

We may have to make a small change to our morning plan for 12/11.  I just read that the WL tour is offered only Wednesday-Saturday, but I don't know if that schedule changes seasonally, or if it's that way all year.  I think the tour is at 9AM, but I don't know if that's also subject to change.

I'll post again if I manage to get more definite info about this.

We can still do AKL tour that afternoon.

Colette, from where does the parasailing start?  Would it be convenient to do the WL tour on your birthday, just before the parasailing?  If not, I'll look for another day for the WL tour.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 12/11 is open all day for me, so whatever we do is fine. The parasailing is from the Contemporary Hotel, which means 2 busses to get there, so have to allow extra time or book for later in the morning. They did say that early seems to be better because of less breeze, although  it's totally hit or miss especially at that time of year. 
 My TA just told me that I don't get DDP for my first day because it's a free night, so I'm a day short for dining and Flying Fish is 2 dining credits. I'm really trying to stick to the plan and not have to spend "out of pocket" so that I can do the parasailing, so is there another option for 12/11 or is that a definate for you? I thought I'd call and see if they will add a day to the plan for me, even though she says they won't-you never know. Let me know what you think and I'll give them a call.                                    Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

OK, since you can't do Flying Fish, and no one else had signed up to go there that evening, I think I'll move my Flying Fish dinner to 12/5.  Maybe 12/11 could be a dinner at 1900 Park Fare, which is another must-do on my list.  However, I'm also starting to wonder if we should interchange all the plans for 12/11 with those for 12/12, since it seems the WL tour is offered only Wednesday-Saturday, so we could not do it on 12/11.  The AKL tour is offered daily except Sunday, so switching days would be OK for that one.

If we don't interchange all the 12/11 plans with all the 12/12 ones, then we just need to find another day for the WL tour at 9AM, since it's not offered on 12/11.

I'm working on an updated version of my schedule, and will post again when it's ready.  I should be eligible to call for my dining reservations on 6/7.  (You're making the reservations for the meals we'll have together, but I still need to call for all my other ones.)  I'll post my revised plan before that, in case anyone would like to join me for any other meals not already discussed.

Daisy



Colette said:


> Daisy,
> 12/11 is open all day for me, so whatever we do is fine. The parasailing is from the Contemporary Hotel, which means 2 busses to get there, so have to allow extra time or book for later in the morning. They did say that early seems to be better because of less breeze, although  it's totally hit or miss especially at that time of year.
> My TA just told me that I don't get DDP for my first day because it's a free night, so I'm a day short for dining and Flying Fish is 2 dining credits. I'm really trying to stick to the plan and not have to spend "out of pocket" so that I can do the parasailing, so is there another option for 12/11 or is that a definate for you? I thought I'd call and see if they will add a day to the plan for me, even though she says they won't-you never know. Let me know what you think and I'll give them a call.                                    Colette


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 12/12 is fine with me for the tours-I'm just booked for the evening at MGM(50's Prime Time Cafe and Osborne Family Lights). Let me check out the menu for Park Fare-I believe it's a buffet, but have never been there. Boma is also a nice buffet.                                                                Colette


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Park Fare looks like a great buffet and some new characters-for me, anyway, so that works for me. Let's see if anyone else wants to join that one, on 12/11.                                                            Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> Park Fare looks like a great buffet and some new characters-for me, anyway, so that works for me. Let's see if anyone else wants to join that one, on 12/11.                                                            Colette



Hi Colette,

This is a bit complicated, but if we do the resort tours on 12/12, then I would go to Universal Studios on 12/11 instead of on 12/12, so I wouldn't be able to meet for dinner at WDW on 12/11.  My original plan was to do the resort tours on Tuesday, but apparently the one at WL is only offered Wednesday-Saturday, so it looks like I need to re-arrange my plans by exchanging everything I would have done Tuesday with everything I would have done Wednesday.  I can't easily switch only some elements and not others, because Universal will take a whole day and evening.

Sorry for this confusion, but I didn't know the WL tour was only on certain days of the week.

I'll try to revise my whole schedule this weekend to reflect this and any other recent additions, and post the new one here.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 If you do that, then I'll book MVMCP for 12/11, but will still keep MGM and 50's Prime Time Cafe for 12/12 in the evening, so can do resorts in the morning.

I have added Planet Hollywood to 12/10 for dinner. That is the day I arrive, so thought early dinner and some shopping at DTD would be nice, if anyone's interested. Kat is joining me.

 Let me know so that I can book MVMCP.                  Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> If you do that, then I'll book MVMCP for 12/11, but will still keep MGM and 50's Prime Time Cafe for 12/12 in the evening, so can do resorts in the morning.
> 
> I have added Planet Hollywood to 12/10 for dinner. That is the day I arrive, so thought early dinner and some shopping at DTD would be nice, if anyone's interested. Kat is joining me.
> 
> Let me know so that I can book MVMCP.                  Colette



First I need to confirm what days WL has the tour, to make sure it's really necessary to switch my plans for 12/11 and 12/12.  I tried to ask this question before, and I was not able to speak with anyone who knew the answer, but I'll try again.  I hope to get back to you by the end of the weekend.  Sorry for the delay, but the people I spoke with at the main WDW number didn't know about the WL tours, and when I asked them to put me through to WL, no one answered the phone.


----------



## ANTSS2001

hey guys...sorry I have not been around...  it has been a hectic week... with my aunt passing and now we're trying to go throw all her stuff but it is hard for my uncle so we are kinda doing it .. not doing it.. doing it again situation... bear with me...


----------



## Colette

Antss,
    Sorry to hear about your Aunt. It's good that you're helping your uncle going through things-that's a difficult part. Take your time-our thoughts are with you.                                                      Colette


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I've decided not to do MVMCP, so will keep 1900 Park Fare open if anyone wants to go, and if you decide to keep your original schedule, we'll be all set.
 I think Rich is interested.                                               Colette


----------



## kat3668

So sorry about you aunt Antss, your uncle is very lucky to have you.


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> First I need to confirm what days WL has the tour, to make sure it's really necessary to switch my plans for 12/11 and 12/12.  I tried to ask this question before, and I was not able to speak with anyone who knew the answer, but I'll try again.  I hope to get back to you by the end of the weekend.  Sorry for the delay, but the people I spoke with at the main WDW number didn't know about the WL tours, and when I asked them to put me through to WL, no one answered the phone.



Is the WL Tour really worth all this aggravation?  Since we seem to be keeping all the dinner plans intact, I'll probably just tour some of the monorail resorts and possibly WL by boat on my own on Dec 12, rather than rearrange my entire schedule.

(But on the other hand we have over 6 months to go, so plenty of time for changes.  And I STILL haven't started planning my intinerary for Montreal June 28 - July 1! LOL)

Colette - As we discussed via E-Mail, I would love to join you at 1900 Park Fare for dinner.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Is the WL Tour really worth all this aggravation?  Since we seem to be keeping all the dinner plans intact, I'll probably just tour some of the monorail resorts and possibly WL by boat on my own on Dec 12, rather than rearrange my entire schedule.
> 
> (But on the other hand we have over 6 months to go, so plenty of time for changes.  And I STILL haven't started planning my intinerary for Montreal June 28 - July 1! LOL)
> 
> Colette - As we discussed via E-Mail, I would love to join you at 1900 Park Fare for dinner.



PennConn,

On every visit to WDW so far, I have missed the WL tour for one reason or another.  I really would like to fit it in this time.  If the WDW employees who answered the phone would have had access to info about the days the tour is offered, there wouldn't have been aggravation at all.  I was on the phone with them for about an hour and a half trying to get info about tours at AKL and WL.  They finally got me through to someone at AKL who answered my questions about tours at that resort, but I had no luck with getting through to WL.  I'll try again as soon as I can, as I know we all would like to figure out the plans before we are eligible to make dining reservations.

Another option might be to do the WL tour first thing at 9:00 AM on Thursday morning 12/13, and then start the parasailing right after that (maybe we would book for 10:30 or 11:00 start, instead of 10:00 start).  With that approach, Tuesday and Wednesday's plans wouldn't have to change.  Any thoughts on that, Colette?  

I would also like to have dinner one night at 1900 Park Fare with the group -- I was the one who suggested this restaurant, so I hope things work out in a way that I can be with you all for that.

Daisy


----------



## Disneyfan63

DaisyDuck001 said:


> On every visit to WDW so far, I have missed the WL tour for one reason or another.  If the WDW employees who answered the phone would have had access to info about the days the tour is offered, there wouldn't have been aggravation at all.  I was on the phone with them for about an hour and a half trying to get info about tours at AKL and WL.  They finally got me through to someone at AKL who answered my questions about tours at that resort, but I had no luck with getting through to WL.
> 
> I would also like to have dinner one night at 1900 Park Fare with the group -- I was the one who suggested this restaurant, so I hope things work out in a way that I can be with you all for that.
> 
> Daisy



Hi,

I would also like to join you and the group at 1900 Park Faire, as I have never eaten at the Grand Floridian restaurants, but I have yet to book my MouseFest trip.  I'm sorry that you have had difficulty getting through to the Wilderness Lodge.  Did you try to access the resorts directly, or through CRO?  Information and phone and fax numbers for all the resorts is available at AllEarsNet.

The telephone number for Animal Kingdom Lodge is 1 (407) 938-3000; and that for Wilderness Lodge (which I phoned to confirm my 2005 reservation) is 1 (407) 824-3200.  Hope this helps!

Jim


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 We could book parasailing for later on the 13th-no problem-that would keep 1900 Park Fare and Jellyrolls on the 11th. I like Rich's idea of doing the monorail hotels together. I find that I end up spending more time on Disney transportation than doing what I want, so anything that saves travel time, I like. After dinner at Park Fare, we could go to the Boardwalk and Yacht and Beachclub to see the decorations, on the way to Jellyrolls. I've been to DisneyWorld 5 times, which is nowhere as much as some of you and I still haven't seen and done all that I want, but there's always the next time and I enjoy it all, so it doesn't matter.                                      Colette


----------



## Colette

Welcome Jim,
 Nice to have anothe man joining the group-Rich(PennConn) and Steve(Disneytraveler) will be joining us for dinners. You didn't say what your dates were, but so far I will be booking(on 6/12) ADS for:
 12/10-Planet Hollywood
 12/11-1900 Park Fare
 12/13-Le Cellier(my Birthday dinner)-followed by Candlelight Processional and Illuminations
 12/14-Crystal Palace for late breakfast(10:30-11:00)
 12/14-Wolfgang Puck's Cafe and Pleasure Island
 12/15-Cape May Cafe
 Let me know which you would like to join us for and when I make the ressies, I'll book extra seats for latecomers and PM everyone with the times, my last name and a list of cell phone numbers for those of us doing things together. I will be trying for between 6 and 6:30 for dinner times.
                                                                                       Colette


----------



## englishrose47

Not going till Feb but looking for other soloistes going same time. Would love to hook up for dinner a couple of times . I'm checking out restaurant menus already ( We dissers like to be prepared!!) Like the look of Boma, C.P. ( Have been there and loved it) Biergarten, Capt Jack's and Raglan Road.As a soloist times are so flexible I love it. Do you all get Hoppers? Clue me in on the solo thing as this will be my first!!


----------



## Glendamax

englishrose47 said:


> Do you all get Hoppers? Clue me in on the solo thing as this will be my first!!


This will be my first also. I will get a hopper ticket, so I can have more choices. I want to be able to do whatever I want while I'm there!


----------



## Colette

I got Hopper and added water parks,fun and more, in case of warm weather, plus it includes Pleasure Island, which I know I'll use.
                                                                               Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> We could book parasailing for later on the 13th-no problem-that would keep 1900 Park Fare and Jellyrolls on the 11th. I like Rich's idea of doing the monorail hotels together. I find that I end up spending more time on Disney transportation than doing what I want, so anything that saves travel time, I like. After dinner at Park Fare, we could go to the Boardwalk and Yacht and Beachclub to see the decorations, on the way to Jellyrolls. I've been to DisneyWorld 5 times, which is nowhere as much as some of you and I still haven't seen and done all that I want, but there's always the next time and I enjoy it all, so it doesn't matter.                                      Colette



Thanks to all of you for your patience while I was getting the WL tour information.  I don't know why it took so many phone calls and so much time, but I finally got some answers today.  

I've been told that the WL tour is offered only Wednesday-Saturday, and (to my surprise), it usually lasts about three hours.  It goes indoors and outdoors at the WL and gives a lot of history and lesser-known information.  It includes a visit to a Railroad Spike Room that most people haven't even heard of.  The tour is free to guests staying at any WDW resort.

Colette,

I appreciate your willingness to be flexible regarding the morning plans for 12/13.  I really want your birthday to be special for you, so if my idea here doesn't appeal to you, we can find a different approach.  In light of the fact that I was just told the WL tour is three hours (previously I thought it was only one hour), would you still be up for doing that tour on Thursday morning?  With this plan, we would spend the whole morning on the WL tour, then have lunch, and then we would go parasailing after lunch.  Does that schedule sound like fun?

If not, then let me suggest an alternative.  We could exchange ALL the plans for Tuesday, 12/11 with ALL the plans for Wednesday, 12/12.  That would mean you would spend Tuesday at MGM and have dinner Tuesday night at the Prime Time Cafe.  (I would spend that day at Universal).  Then on Wednesday, 12/12, we would do the Wilderness Lodge tour in the morning, tour other monorail resorts in the early afternoon, AKL tour at 4 PM, then dinner at 1900 Park Fare, then Jellyrolls.  If we go with this plan, we could still be together for all the things we previously planned to do together, and we could still start the parasailing first thing in the morning on Thursday, 12/13.

I will probably have a small rental car, so if there are no more than four of us doing these resort tours together on a mutually convenient day, then I might be able to take some passengers with me that day, in order to minimize travel time for all of us.  If there are more than four people, we could see if anyone else will have a rental car also, and we could go in two cars.

I look forward to your reply about whether either of the above plans is OK for you.  I hope we can work it out so that we can all still do the things together that we all would like to do, while also still meeting everyone's individual goals.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would also like to join you and the group at 1900 Park Faire, as I have never eaten at the Grand Floridian restaurants, but I have yet to book my MouseFest trip.  I'm sorry that you have had difficulty getting through to the Wilderness Lodge.  Did you try to access the resorts directly, or through CRO?  Information and phone and fax numbers for all the resorts is available at AllEarsNet.
> 
> The telephone number for Animal Kingdom Lodge is 1 (407) 938-3000; and that for Wilderness Lodge (which I phoned to confirm my 2005 reservation) is 1 (407) 824-3200.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Jim



Hi Disneyfan63,

We met last year at MouseFest, including the LTT dinner.  Glad you will probably be joining our group for 1900 Park Fare.

I had gotten through to AKL a few weeks ago, but I hadn't been able to get through to WL until today.  I had tried every which way.  I'm glad I finally got the questions answered.

I agree with Colette that it's nice that we now have at least three men in the group that will be meeting in December.  When we started, men were under-represented.  Hopefully during the next few months even more men and women will also post here to join us.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I can't change 12/12 afternoon and dinner plans because some that are going to 50's Prime time Cafe aren't available to switch to 12/11 because of MVMCP, so I'm going to leave 1900 Park Fare on 12/11.
 As far as The Wilderness Lodge Tour on The 13th-to do that for 3 hours, then do Parasailing in the afternoon and get to Epcot for dinner, which may possibly need to be earlier than 6:00, due to the fact that I need to book a table for 8 and they are limited-is a lot for one day, for me,anyway. I want to be able to go back to the Hotel to freshen up, if necessary, before going out for the evening. If the tour was an hour, it might work, but I'm not really interested in a 3 hour tour, not this trip, anyway. Now, if the weather turns out to be not good to parasail that day, it will have to be re-scheduled, so I want to have time to do that; unfortunately you don't know until that day, but that can't be helped. 
 It's impossible to make everything work, so whatever is most important to you is what you should do. I have set aside 12/11 for resort hopping, 12/12 is open in a.m. and 12/13 for parasailing and Epcot, so let me know what you decide to do.                                                   Colette


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Colette,
> 
> I appreciate your willingness to be flexible regarding the morning plans for 12/13.  I really want your birthday to be special for you, so if my idea here doesn't appeal to you, we can find a different approach.  In light of the fact that I was just told the WL tour is three hours (previously I thought it was only one hour), would you still be up for doing that tour on Thursday morning?  With this plan, we would spend the whole morning on the WL tour, then have lunch, and then we would go parasailing after lunch.  Does that schedule sound like fun?
> 
> If not, then let me suggest an alternative.  We could exchange ALL the plans for Tuesday, 12/11 with ALL the plans for Wednesday, 12/12.  That would mean you would spend Tuesday at MGM and have dinner Tuesday night at the Prime Time Cafe.  (I would spend that day at Universal).  Then on Wednesday, 12/12, we would do the Wilderness Lodge tour in the morning, tour other monorail resorts in the early afternoon, AKL tour at 4 PM, then dinner at 1900 Park Fare, then Jellyrolls.  If we go with this plan, we could still be together for all the things we previously planned to do together, and we could still start the parasailing first thing in the morning on Thursday, 12/13.
> 
> Daisy



Hi Daisy and Colette

I'll probably pass on the WL tour if it's 3 hours long.  But I am flexible as far as rearranging the dinner schedule to accomodate other people's plans.   Just keep me posted (no pun intended) about what you finally decide for dinner reservations.


----------



## PennConn

PS  Welcome Jim and Steve!  (And I thought I would have these nice ladies all to myself!  Just kidding ....  LOL)


----------



## englishrose47

Glendamax said:


> This will be my first also. I will get a hopper ticket, so I can have more choices. I want to be able to do whatever I want while I'm there!



Wish we were going the same time, but I thought the Hopper would add the flexibility I needed1 Did not get when went with the family but didn't need it! To hard moving kids from 1 park to another!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

Thanks for the reply.  I understand your point that with so many people, preferences and schedules, it is impossible to make everything work.  I also understand that I seem to be the only one interested in the WL tour, if it is really three hours.  (I have received conflicting information about the duration of this tour, so I'm not sure what's really true).  It looks like whatever day I do the WL tour, I'll probably be doing that on my own.

Given that you're not going on the WL tour, if I do that tour alone in the morning on 12/13, could I still go parasailing with you in the early afternoon (if we would finish early enough that you could go back to the hotel before dinner)?  Or does the parasailing need to be in the morning?

I really would like to have dinner with you all at 1900 Park Fare on 12/11, so I'm trying to find a way to work out my schedule so that can happen.
For the moment at least, please count me in for the 1900 Park Fare dinner.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 We don't have to parasail first thing in the morning, although they said that morning is best because it's less windy, but if the weather's cold, then for sure early afternoon would be better. I'd like to do it by noon because I want to be able to spend the afternoon at Epcot, before dinner. We don't have to book parasailing so soon, so have time to decide. I hope the day is nice because I don't see any other time that it will fit in, at this point. 
 I'll keep you on for Park Fare-I hope that works for you because it's a good day to resort hop and have lunch. I don't make ressies for lunch because it's more fun to eat when and "what" you want and not have to work around a schedule for that. That's the time to eat"fun" food....
                                                                                Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

Thanks for the reply.  I am still working on re-arranging my schedule in such a way that I can have dinner with you all at 1900 Park Fare on 12/11.  I thought I would have my revised schedule all planned by now, but after the unexpected info that the WL tour is three hours, it's taking me more time to figure out how to revise my plans.

Actually, I'm having a hard time believing that the WL tour lasts that long, and I'm wondering if there has been a mix-up about it, since I was previously told it goes only one hour.  In another attempt to clear up the confusion, I've send PM's to two people I consider to be experts on WDW.  I hope they will know more.

If it would turn out the WL tour is only one hour, we could easily fit it in on 12/13 before the parasailing.  If it's three hours, things get a bit more complicated.  I am looking into all this and will let you know what I find out.

On most days I have a table service lunch, so I make lunch reservations for most days, because it's hard to get in without them. However, I like to have one lunch at Tangierine Cafe on each trip.

I understand that you usually have counter service lunches.

Before you make the dinner/breakfast reservations, will you get a chance to post a list here of who is joining you for each meal?

Regarding resort touring, I would like to visit Saratoga Springs and Old Key West, as I've never had the chance to see the lobby or explore the grounds of either of them.  Also, I just read that the Grand Floridian, Beach Club and Yacht Club also offer free walking tours to guests of any WDW resort.  This info is new to me, and I haven't yet been able to find out days, times, and durations.  I also sent this question to the experts.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I have all day on the 11th open for resort hopping, so any times for tours is fine. I do like the idea of doing the monorail ones together to keep it organized-after that, Then maybe the Boardwalk and all the ones in that area.
 I have counter service credits with the dining package, so will use those, although can do one or two sit-downs, if there's something special. I tend to eat lighter during the day, if I'm having a big dinner and I don't want to be locked into a time to stop if I'm in the middle of rides or shows.
 I've been keeping a list of who has said they would be joining for each meal and i'll post it soon, so that everyone can check it out and add to or drop off, if necessary. Then I'll PM a list to all of you with dates, times and cell phone numbers. I think it looks pretty good. Le Cellier is the largest group and we still don't know if Antss will be joining us so I've kept an open place for her.                                                                       Colette


----------



## Colette

Good evening all,
 O.K.-here's what I have for dinner ressies so far:

12/10-Planet Hollywood (Colette, Kat, and Rich)
12/11-1900 Park Fare(Colette,Rich, Jim, and Daisy?)
12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe(Colette, Kat, Rich and Glenda(2)
12/13-Le Cellier(Colette, Kat, Rich, Daisy, Glenda(2),Steve, and Karnak?)
12/14-Crystal Palace-(Colette,Daisy, Rich, Kat,)
12/14-Wolfgang Puck's Cafe(Colette, Daisy, Kat and Rich?)
12/15-Cape May Cafe(Colette, Marsha and Rich)


Please let me know if I've left anyone out or if you want to be added on to one of the meals. I know that Jim just joined, Steve isn't on often, Karnak is new and we're waiting to see if Antss will be able to join us. I'll be making ADR's on 6/13, so still time.....The more, the merrier!
                                                                                   Colette


----------



## englishrose47

This is awesome  I'm not going till Feb but would love to do something like this then!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

Thanks for posting the list.  I'll be calling for my dining reservations this Thursday, 6/7.  I'm eligible to call then because my trip starts on 12/4.  If you like, I would be willing to make the reservations for the meals we'll be having together.  I know we had said you would make them, but I just realized that since I'm eligible to call a few days earlier, we might have a better chance of getting our first-choice times if I do this.  I have to call anyway for my other meals, so I wouldn't mind.  Let me know what you prefer.  In any case, you would still make the reservations for Planet Hollywood, Prime Time Cafe, and Cape May Cafe, since I'm not going to those dinners.

If I do make the reservations for the meals we're having together, how many extra spots should we reserve for people who may want to add later?  Three or four spots per meal?  Or just two?

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

At last, I have revised my tentative schedule for the trip.  There could still be more changes as I learn new information about the MouseFest schedule (which comes out in fall) or about the walking tours at the resorts.  But below is my current plan.  If anyone would like to join me for any of these activities and/or meals, please let me know.  I'll be calling this Thursday, 6/7, for dining reservations, so if you can let me know before that, it would be fantastic!  But I will reserve some extra spots for people who want to add during the next few months.

Daisy's Tentative Schedule:

_Tuesday, December 4_

	Arrive

MGM
	Brown Derby Dinner

	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

	Rose & Crown Lunch

	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner

	~9:00PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

_Thursday, December 6_

	Boma Breakfast 

Magic Kingdom

	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner
	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
	Yak and Yeti lunch
MGM
	Jiko dinner

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

	Garden Grill lunch

	7:00 PM Biergarten dinner
	9:00 PM Illuminations
	9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

	LTT lunch?

	5PM Artist Point dinner

	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
	Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

_Monday, December 10_

	AM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch

	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
	Boatwrights dinner?
	Illuminations cruise?

_Tuesday, December 11_

	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts (there might be a guided tour of the Grand Floridian)
	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch
	Walking tours (guided if available; otherwise self-guided) at Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

	1900 Park Fare dinner

	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (avoiding the wildest rides)
	Mythos dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

	9 AM  Wilderness Lodge tour (still trying to confirm tour duration)
	~11:30 AM  Parasailing (start time still tentative)

Epcot
	Le Cellier dinner
	Candlelight Processional 
	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
	9AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters
	10:30 or 11:00 AM Crystal Palace breakfast
	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner

	PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two unique shows)

Saturday, December 15

	Depart


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Sure, if you want to make those ressies-that's fine with me. I'd book 6 for Park Fare, 8 for Le Cellier, 6 for Crystal Palace and 6 for Wolfgang Puck's. I'm most worried about getting the big table at Le Cellier, so being able to book this early is great. If you think we'll need more seats, try for tables for 8 at all of them-what do you think?                                        Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

Everyone seems to like Le Cellier, so I think that if they will let me book a table for ten people, it's good to reserve a couple of extra spots.  Of course, if they cannot accommodate more than eight people, I would book for eight.  But I'll try first for ten.  I predict that later on there will be more people who will want to join us at Le Cellier, and we won't have enough space for them all.

I'll add at least two extra spots to all the ADR's.

It's easier to call back before the trip and adjust the number of people down, than to adjust it up.  If there are any changes (like if we don't fill some of the extra spots), I plan to get back to them before the trip with a revised headcount.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Would anyone like to join me for lunch at the Kona Cafe on Tuesday, 12/11?  This would fit in well with touring monorail resorts that morning.  I'll be making the ADR this Thursday, so if you can let me know by Wednesday, that would be great!

Last I heard, they start serving lunch at noon, so I'll try for that time.

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

Daisy

It sounds like we will have the same itinerary for the evening of the 11th (1900 Park Fare and Jelly Rolls), the evening of the 13th (Epcot / Le Cellier) and most of the 14th (except for maybe Wolfgang Puck)

Have you ever been to the Comedy Warehouse on PI?  If not, don't be disappointed if the two shows are not as "unique" as you think they are - I've been going to CW for nearly 10 years now, and even over that span of time, the shows are not all that unique!  (But I would still love to join the group).  And the Adventurer's Club is great fun, especially after a couple of drinks!

Colette

Which Wolfgang Puck are you going to - Express, Cafe, or "Upstairs"?  - If it's upstairs I will definitely pass, it is WAY overpriced for my budget.  I would consider the Cafe, however.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Daisy
> 
> It sounds like we will have the same itinerary for the evening of the 11th (1900 Park Fare and Jelly Rolls), the evening of the 13th (Epcot / Le Cellier) and most of the 14th (except for maybe Wolfgang Puck)
> 
> Have you ever been to the Comedy Warehouse on PI?  If not, don't be disappointed if the two shows are not as "unique" as you think they are - I've been going to CW for nearly 10 years now, and even over that span of time, the shows are not all that unique!  (But I would still love to join the group).  And the Adventurer's Club is great fun, especially after a couple of drinks!
> 
> Colette
> 
> Which Wolfgang Puck are you going to - Express, Cafe, or "Upstairs"?  - If it's upstairs I will definitely pass, it is WAY overpriced for my budget.  I would consider the Cafe, however.



PennConn,

Yes, I've been to the Comedy Warehouse several times, and I love to see at least two shows there in an evening.  Although there are certain gimmicks they often use, the specifics of each show are unique because of the audience participation.  Also, on a given night they tend to use different gimmicks in each show, so I find plenty of variety!

Colette and I planned some of the above activities together -- that's why we have some elements of our schedules in common.  On 12/14, we will be going to Wolfgang Puck Cafe -- the more moderate of their two table service restaurants.

Daisy


----------



## disneytraveler

Hi  
May i join you for Wolfgangs Puck Cafe? Never tried there yet and menu looks
good. One less adr for me to make lol


----------



## cheapi86

Anyone going to be there this July 4-9th?


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
I'd like to go to Kona Cafe for lunch on the 11th because I've never been there and can use my counter service credits for when I'm on my own-sounds great! Yes,I'd book as big a table as you can get for Le Cellier-it seems to be the most popular and as you said, it's easier to drop back on the numbers, if necessary. Did you add Steve(DisTraveler) on for Wolfgang Puck's Cafe? I think that Rich will join, also, so that's 5 definates for that one.
                                                                                 Colette


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Just thought id pop on and say hi...Single 24 from Canada but will be going to work in WDW at Lecellier for 1 year!!!!

Anyone wants to chat feel free to send me a msg!!!

See you in disney


----------



## madenon

Working at WDW? That'll give a nice extra touch to working. 


I'm going solo 9-4/12/9 at ASMo. And I must say; I'm definately infected with the virus that makes you act like a small kid in a toy-store with a cc in their hand. I'm counting the days. Others think I'm crazy, and who can blame them? I'm going crazy still having to wait 90 days.


----------



## Glendamax

cheapi86 said:


> Anyone going to be there this July 4-9th?


Too bad our dates don't match   July is just TOO HOT for me!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Antss,
> Sorry to hear about your Aunt. It's good that you're helping your uncle going through things-that's a difficult part. Take your time-our thoughts are with you.                                                      Colette



thank you 



kat3668 said:


> So sorry about you aunt Antss, your uncle is very lucky to have you.



thank you 



Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would also like to join you and the group at 1900 Park Faire, as I have never eaten at the Grand Floridian restaurants, but I have yet to book my MouseFest trip.  I'm sorry that you have had difficulty getting through to the Wilderness Lodge.  Did you try to access the resorts directly, or through CRO?  Information and phone and fax numbers for all the resorts is available at AllEarsNet.
> 
> The telephone number for Animal Kingdom Lodge is 1 (407) 938-3000; and that for Wilderness Lodge (which I phoned to confirm my 2005 reservation) is 1 (407) 824-3200.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Jim



Jim  sson as you have your dates we can add this up!!!



Glendamax said:


> This will be my first also. I will get a hopper ticket, so I can have more choices. I want to be able to do whatever I want while I'm there!



have you thought about the annual pass with your DVC member discount  ... it is almost like the same price of a 10 day hopper!!!



englishrose47 said:


> Wish we were going the same time, but I thought the Hopper would add the flexibility I needed1 Did not get when went with the family but didn't need it! To hard moving kids from 1 park to another!!



you never know a deal might come up and Voila... am still working on my deal for December   worst come to worst am calling in sick... those plans they are making is sounding more and more encouraging...



disneytraveler said:


> Hi
> May i join you for Wolfgangs Puck Cafe? Never tried there yet and menu looks
> good. *One less adr for me to make *lol



I agree with you on that... thats why am just tagging along if ever (please cross your finger for me) I get to go in Dec.



cheapi86 said:


> Anyone going to be there this July 4-9th?




aaarrgghhh wish you could have made it a month earlier    list updated!!!



DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Just thought id pop on and say hi...Single 24 from Canada but will be going to work in WDW at Lecellier for 1 year!!!!
> 
> Anyone wants to chat feel free to send me a msg!!!
> 
> See you in disney



when do you start ?? awesome news!!!  



madenon said:


> Working at WDW? That'll give a nice extra touch to working.
> 
> 
> I'm going solo 9-4/12/9 at ASMo. And I must say; I'm definately infected with the virus that makes you act like a small kid in a toy-store with a cc in their hand. I'm counting the days. Others think I'm crazy, and who can blame them? I'm going crazy still having to wait 90 days.



 am about to update list.. is that 9-4/12-9  = Sept 4 then you're going back dec 9 ? sorry  


(consider this as my pre trip report ) 

Ok... I know I have not been around... but due to family crisis.... and as I have mentioned before...  my aunt lost her battle from cancer and had past away on the 23rd of May.  It was a whirlwind of 2 weeks... from contacting family all over the country and abroad.  Finally everything seems to settle now and...

another reason behind why I have not been around... you know how you tend to be good with math when it comes to the WORLD ???  Well.. if you guys remember dmom is coming this Thursday the 7th... and I wasnt expecting that they will give me a weeks off next week at work since its like pulling tooth and nail but they gave me off.. then if you also remember my mini suv drinks gas like its water from hoover dam !  So after doing the math... just going to the nearest mall will cause me $55 to fill up... multiply that from 7th to the 15th... thats $440 ... for eating out for the 3 of us... $100 fur just lunch (unless me and dsis plays tag team with margarita then it would be more) thats $800 ... of course you would end up in some mall... and if mom shops.... even with the discount I get at the TDS would cause me a good $500  ... then staying at home.. of course I would be using electric to cool the house... water when they  have the need to wash  maybe about $100 ... totals to $1840 and thats not counting the soap in washing clothes, milk and other basic home necessities.  To make rhyme and reason to my madness... me and dsis went halfway and decided to take mom to WDW... and the second reason why I have not been around... is do you know it is fully booked in June ?? so I was trolling the phone lines since Monday... no availability from value to deluxe...other than the cabins at WL and GF and no way we're staying there to upscale for me  ... sooooooo we renewed tha AP for $300( which can be use for more trips), got the room at SSR for $150 a nite with the AP discount...flying via SWA we're only paying for dmom since me and dsis got the free ones already... so that totals to $900 .... and dmom shoulders the meal ticket  now knowing that is fully booked... I am contemplating for a rental so thats what I am trolling for... looking for a good discount.... 1st time to go in June but dsis is excited to get there on Star Wars Weekend... so if theres anything you need me to check for you.... PM away!!!! I will be adding the flicker window by Friday to my siggie...


PS: we finally found a rental... "economy" for $82 for a week!!!  


I am a regular at the "Paying Forward" thread but since this is an impromptu trip am only posting at my regular threads...

For those who have kids, friends, family young and old alike... I am offering to send postcards for them on this trip... Like a "cant wait to see you soon postcards, get well soon, happy bday or whatever message you want me to write"  and since this is a spur of the moment...  I might just be able to find the easy ones.. like the Fab Five Characters and Belle, Cindy, And Aurora and Tinkerbell... if you were ones a recipient of my Paying forward when you PM me you info.. please also add which one I had sent to you kids/family before.  The last time I will be able to check my PM is on Saturday Morning the 9th of Sept.  Feel free to PM and please dont think it will be  hassle... last April I mailed about 75 post cards... I enjoy and love doing this and am sure Lisa from the Post office will be happy to see me again   since she gets tasty cakes stuff everytime I visit the Mouse's houses!! so folks.. PM away...  again this offer is good for all ages!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

disneytraveler said:


> Hi
> May i join you for Wolfgangs Puck Cafe? Never tried there yet and menu looks
> good. One less adr for me to make lol



Hi disneytraveler,

Yes, I'll save you a spot in our group reservation for dinner at Wolfgang Puck Cafe for 12/14.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette and my other December Pals,

I made dining reservations for the group, as follows:

12/11  1900 Park Fare  6:30 PM  Reserved for 8 people
12/13  Le Cellier          4:50 PM  Reserved for 12 people
12/14  Crystal Palace  10:25 AM Reserved for 8 people

Notes:

--Wolfgang Puck Cafe reservations cannot be made until 180 days from the actual day of dining (rather than 180 days from trip start date), because they are not owned by Disney.  I have to call back on June 17 to make that reservation for 12/14 dinner.  I plan to book for 7 people, as we already have five signed up here, and they have tables for 7.

--We have saved some extra slots at each meal.  If we don't fill these slots, then I will call back at some point before the trip and adjust the number down.

--ANTSS2001, would you like us to save you a spot in each of the dining reservations?  If it turns out later that you can't go, we could give the spot to someone else, but since you started this thread, I really hope you can be with us!

--For groups of 8 or more, an 18% gratuity (tip) is automatically added to the bill.

--I know we talked about starting the dinners somewhere between 6:00 and 6:30, but to get a group of eight or more into Le Cellier, we had to either go earlier or later, and if we went later, we woudn't have been out in time for the last Candlelight Processional show.  By going early, we have time for everything.

--The largest tables at Le Cellier are for four people.  We have reserved three tables of four.  They will try to put these tables together, but they never promise that in advance, so we may end up in three groups of four, or a group of eight and a group of four.  They have noted that it's a birthday.  By the way, they said that for $12.50 you can buy a birthday cake at the restaurant podium, but it won't have the person's name on it.  (I imagine one could always bring a tube of decorator icing to write the name oneself, though).  They also offered a phone number to buy a birthday cake with the name on it, but they didn't know the cost for that.  

--Colette will be making the reservations for Planet Hollywood, Prime Time Cafe, and Cape May Cafe, since I'm not going to those dinners.

--I have also reserved a lunch at Kona Cafe at noon on 12/11, for 6 people.  If anyone would like to join that one, let me know.

--I've also booked the other restaurants I mentioned in my schedule in a recent post, so if anyone would like to join any of the other meals, let me know that also!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 The reservations are all fine with me-I'd rather go to Le Cellier early and not have to rush to get to everything else. The only question I have is that some of us are on the dining plan, so I assumed we'd be doing seperate checks and the dining plan includes the tip already, so how does that work? I don't care about having a Birthday cake-the desserts there are wonderful and I will enjoy sharing my birthday with all of you....
 Did you see my note about The Kona Cafe? I'd love to do that and Rich will definately be doing Wolfgang Puck's Cafe. I did ask him about Kona, but haven't heard back on that, yet.
 I'll be calling next Wednesday for the others-then I can make a list which includes cell phone numbers and times. We'll need to know your last name in case we get there at different times. I'll put mine on the list, also.
 Sounds like everything is in good order-I'm really happy about Le Cellier because so many people were saying they could only get 8:50 for seating with large tables-I just hope they put us together......Thanks,
                                                                               Colette


----------



## cheapi86

Glendamax said:


> Too bad our dates don't match   July is just TOO HOT for me!



Haha. I'm from NC so I'm used to the heat. I'm also not during tour commando this time. I have great adrs (california grill, narcooses, chefs de france, yachtsman, jikos) and I'm going to the spa. I'm thinking morning at the parks, afternoons at the pool/shopping and then a great dinner.

I'm trying to convince a friend to go with me. But not everyone is a Disney freak like me!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

cheapi86 said:


> I'm trying to convince a friend to go with me. But not everyone is a Disney freak like me!!!!!




dont fell bad..its not your fault if they are different


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I'd like to go to Kona Cafe for lunch on the 11th because I've never been there and can use my counter service credits for when I'm on my own-sounds great! Yes,I'd book as big a table as you can get for Le Cellier-it seems to be the most popular and as you said, it's easier to drop back on the numbers, if necessary. Did you add Steve(DisTraveler) on for Wolfgang Puck's Cafe? I think that Rich will join, also, so that's 5 definates for that one.
> Colette



Colette,

Thanks for calling my attention to this note.  Somehow I missed it the first time, but no harm done.  I'm saving you a spot at the Kona Cafe lunch on 12/11.  Yes, I already added Steve (disneytraveler) for Wolfgang Puck Cafe, because I saw his note about that.  And even though I missed this note, I still booked space for 12 at Le Cellier, so I'd say everything worked out well!

I agree that we would probably all get separate checks.  But sometimes I've seen some people prefer to be on one check if one person in the group has a Disney Dining Experience discount card, as then the discount applies to all on that bill, and people would each pay their share.  (That would not apply to those on DDP).  Also, I don't think they would make you pay the tip twice just because you're in a group.  Since you already paid your tip with DDP, it wouldn't make sense for them to make you pay a second tip for being in a group.  If you are really concerned, you can ask about the policy when you call for your other reservations, but it would be so crazy to charge you two tips for one meal, that I just can't picture that they would do that.

I'm glad you are pleased with the time of the Le Cellier reservation.  I also hope they put us all together.  The only way I know to improve our chances of that is if we get there a little early (maybe 15 or 20 minutes), which I plan to do.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001,

Not sure if you saw my question in a previous recent post:

Would you like for Colette and me to save you a spot at each of the meals this group is having together?  If you decide later this summer that you can't go to WDW in December, we would still have time to fill the spot with another person, as long as you let us know.

Daisy


----------



## macraven

still not many september/october solos going ....
just me and one more dudette.



we need more representation the last week of september !!


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Colette and my other December Pals,
> 
> I made dining reservations for the group, as follows:
> 
> 12/11  1900 Park Fare  6:30 PM  Reserved for 8 people
> *12/13  Le Cellier          4:50 PM  Reserved for 12 people*
> 12/14  Crystal Palace  10:25 AM Reserved for 8 people
> 
> -Colette will be making the reservations for Planet Hollywood, *Prime Time Cafe,* and Cape May Cafe, since I'm not going to those dinners.
> 
> --I have also reserved a lunch at Kona Cafe at noon on 12/11, for 6 people.  If anyone would like to join that one, let me know.
> Daisy



Thanks for the update! I'll be joining Daisy at LeCellier, and Colette at Prime Time. I've never been to either, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I wish that that I could join you at Kona Cafe, but I should be still flying in as you all are eating.

Can't wait to finally meet you all!


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I didn't realize that they would give the DDE discount to everyone, if on the same bill-that's great. Does anyone in the group have it? They would probably jusy do the DDP meals seperately and the rest together. I agree with meeting a little early to see if we can all be together. Kona Cafe sounds nice-I love the Poly-hope to stay there someday...

 Disneylandguy22,
 If you end up working on 12/13, stop by and say hello.

                                                                                          Colette


----------



## PennConn

I'm going to stop by the AAA Travel Agency after work today to see about possibly adding DDP to my reservation.  But because I had purchased my hotel room separately (at a 20 percent AAA discount) and supposedly you have to get a WDW package to get the DDP, I have a feeling I am going to have to pay a lot more for the hotel room.  So it might not be worth getting DDP after all, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Does anyone know if the DDP can be purchased separately, or do you have to buy the entire package (Hotel Room, Park Tickets, and DDP) together?  Thanks!


----------



## yearbook50

macraven said:


> still not many september/october solos going ....
> just me and one more dudette.
> 
> 
> 
> we need more representation the last week of september !!



there are some october solos but they are later on in the month


----------



## macraven

yearbook50 said:


> there are some october solos but they are later on in the month



yea, i check the first page frequently.

i have made contact with evil genius and rachel tori.
hopefully we will be making more contact as the dates draw nearer.

looking forward to meeting with them.


going to hang in there and see if any more sign up here for dates that coincide with mine.

i'm thinking i will have fun with the two gals that i made contact with already but i will be at disney 11 days and would like to meet more disers.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I didn't realize that they would give the DDE discount to everyone, if on the same bill-that's great. Does anyone in the group have it? They would probably jusy do the DDP meals seperately and the rest together. I agree with meeting a little early to see if we can all be together. Kona Cafe sounds nice-I love the Poly-hope to stay there someday...
> Colette



Colette,

I don't know if anyone in the group will have the DDE discount, but in my past experience dining with groups at WDW, usually someone will have it.  We hadn't planned that aspect in advance.  We just asked at the start of the meal, if anyone has DDE.

The server will ask at the beginning of each meal, who is on DDP.  If you are, your meal is automatically billed to your DDP.  The other people can choose a combined check or separate checks.  If someone has DDE, the combined check would allow everyone to get that discount.  If no one has DDE, then I like separate checks, for convenience.  But usually, it turns out someone has DDE.

I've never heard of someone being billed twice for the same tip as a result of being on DDP and dining with a group.  I don't think this would happen, but if you are really concerned, you may ask a cast member this general question when you call WDW for your other dining reservations.

I'd also love to stay at the Poly someday, if I ever find a good discount there.  Meanwhile, at least it's great to eat at Kona Cafe.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 I believe you have to book a "Magic your Way" plus dining, which is your room and park hoppers, so compare the difference and see if it's worth it for you. If you have to pay too much for your room, than it might not be-worth checking out where the places we're eating are fairly expensive.  Colette


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Rich,
> I believe you have to book a "Magic your Way" plus dining, which is your room and park hoppers, so compare the difference and see if it's worth it for you. If you have to pay too much for your room, than it might not be-worth checking out where the places we're eating are fairly expensive.  Colette


Colette and Friends
Great news! I just got back from the Travel Agency - It was actually $65 cheaper to get the entire package than it would have been to pay for the hotel, park hoppers, and DDP separately (if it were allowed).  
So it looks like I WILL get the DDP (but I couldn't book it today, I have to call on Monday to speak with the travel agent who made the original reservation)
The only drawback is all those CALORIES!  We'll have to do a LOT of power walking in the parks! LOL  
Rich


----------



## kat3668

Awesome news Rich,
I too had to change my room only reservation to a package to take advantage of all these great resteraunts we will be trying! Only 6 months to go! Cant wait to meet you all!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

I'm thinking of making the following lunch reservations to use up my last two sit down dining options:

Sunday December 9 Lunch at Restaurant Akershus Norway in Epcot

Monday  December 10  Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern at Magic Kingdom

Would anyone be interested in joining me?  Let me know!


----------



## RachelTori

macraven said:


> yea, i check the first page frequently.
> 
> i have made contact with evil genius and rachel tori.
> hopefully we will be making more contact as the dates draw nearer.
> 
> looking forward to meeting with them.
> 
> 
> going to hang in there and see if any more sign up here for dates that coincide with mine.
> 
> i'm thinking i will have fun with the two gals that i made contact with already but i will be at disney 11 days and would like to meet more disers.



Hi!    We got home from our "family" trip - 11 days at WDW - late Tuesday night!  I think I could have stayed 11 more!!     SSR and AKL were GREAT!!   

I'm sure our little *Late Sept/Early Oct* group will grow some as we get closer to trip time!   

Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 Sounds like you went with the dining plan-great. I won't be there in time for your other lunch choices-hope someone will want to join you. This is going to be a fun "dining" trip.....I better stick to my diet until then.       Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Colette and my other December Pals,
> 
> I made dining reservations for the group, as follows:
> 
> 12/11  1900 Park Fare  6:30 PM  Reserved for 8 people
> 12/13  Le Cellier          4:50 PM  Reserved for 12 people
> 12/14  Crystal Palace  10:25 AM Reserved for 8 people
> 
> Notes:
> 
> --Wolfgang Puck Cafe reservations cannot be made until 180 days from the actual day of dining (rather than 180 days from trip start date), because they are not owned by Disney.  I have to call back on June 17 to make that reservation for 12/14 dinner.  I plan to book for 7 people, as we already have five signed up here, and they have tables for 7.
> 
> --We have saved some extra slots at each meal.  If we don't fill these slots, then I will call back at some point before the trip and adjust the number down.
> 
> *--ANTSS2001, would you like us to save you a spot in each of the dining reservations?  If it turns out later that you can't go, we could give the spot to someone else, but since you started this thread, I really hope you can be with us!*
> 
> --For groups of 8 or more, an 18% gratuity (tip) is automatically added to the bill.
> 
> --I know we talked about starting the dinners somewhere between 6:00 and 6:30, but to get a group of eight or more into Le Cellier, we had to either go earlier or later, and if we went later, we woudn't have been out in time for the last Candlelight Processional show.  By going early, we have time for everything.
> 
> --The largest tables at Le Cellier are for four people.  We have reserved three tables of four.  They will try to put these tables together, but they never promise that in advance, so we may end up in three groups of four, or a group of eight and a group of four.  They have noted that it's a birthday.  By the way, they said that for $12.50 you can buy a birthday cake at the restaurant podium, but it won't have the person's name on it.  (I imagine one could always bring a tube of decorator icing to write the name oneself, though).  They also offered a phone number to buy a birthday cake with the name on it, but they didn't know the cost for that.
> 
> --Colette will be making the reservations for Planet Hollywood, Prime Time Cafe, and Cape May Cafe, since I'm not going to those dinners.
> 
> --I have also reserved a lunch at Kona Cafe at noon on 12/11, for 6 people.  If anyone would like to join that one, let me know.
> 
> --I've also booked the other restaurants I mentioned in my schedule in a recent post, so if anyone would like to join any of the other meals, let me know that also!
> 
> Daisy




yes please... I am really hoping they will let me... like this June vaca... it was a last minute thing that they let me go... I am leaning more to be able to go since nobody here go on vaca at that time and everyone wants overtime for xmas money.


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> yea, i check the first page frequently.
> 
> i have made contact with evil genius and rachel tori.
> hopefully we will be making more contact as the dates draw nearer.
> 
> looking forward to meeting with them.
> 
> 
> going to hang in there and see if any more sign up here for dates that coincide with mine.
> 
> i'm thinking i will have fun with the two gals that i made contact with already but i will be at disney 11 days and would like to meet more disers.



HIya mac  maahh homey!!!


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> HIya mac  maahh homey!!!





hey homie..........good to hear from ya'


are you going to be at the motherland at all when i am?
i read your plans might change.

hope to be able to see you in real life homie


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm thinking of making the following lunch reservations to use up my last two sit down dining options:
> 
> Sunday December 9 Lunch at Restaurant Akershus Norway in Epcot
> 
> Monday  December 10  Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Would anyone be interested in joining me?  Let me know!



PennConn,

My dining reservations (already made) include:

12/8 lunch at Garden Grill, 12:10 PM
12/9 lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern, 11:40 AM
12/10 lunch at Sci Fi Dine In, 1:30 PM

I currently still have room in all these reservations, so if you'd like to meet for any of them, please let me know.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> The only drawback is all those CALORIES!  We'll have to do a LOT of power walking in the parks! LOL
> Rich



I'm aware of this consideration.  I'm planning to do some jogging on some mornings before going to the parks.  Maybe we could set up a jogging mini-meet!


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Jogging BEFORE the parks-are you trying to kill me? You must be a lot younger than me-I think the many miles of walking will be fine-I had surgery on my left foot some years back(so that I could go to Disney and  not have trouble walking) and the Dr. did some nerve damage while in there, so I do get some swelling that I have to be careful of, but I will be working out regularly, to keep in shape for this marathon.....

Rich,
 Now that you have gotten the package, you'll have the $15 certificate for Planet Hollywood, that Kat and I have for 12/10, so that saves one of your dinner credits for another night(or day).

This is shaping up to be an awesome trip!

Have a nice day, all-I'm off to do a 24 hour shift-rainy day-might as well be working.                                                                  Colette


----------



## Phantom82

I will be staying at Wilderness Lodge, Platinum Plan.  Everything is already booked, my planner knows what I like.  Trying to get room at the Poly as I prefer Poly over any resort in all of Disney including Paris, Cali, or Japan.  

I am solo, but am taking mom.  She needs the relaxation.  But won't be attached to her hip as this is a present for her.  I'm in from the Middle East/Africa dates are solid can't change.  Going back to on 18th.  Just a quick R&R.

Would prefer private messages or emails or instant messanger,  not used to the hole forum thingy.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Good news!  The Wilderness Lodge tour should only take one hour, after all.  (It was confusing because I had been given conflicting information before about how long the tour lasts).  So for those who were interested in this one-hour tour, it is still on for Thursday, 12/13 at 9:00 AM.  It's best to arrive there at the WL lobby at least ten minutes early.  We should be done around 10:00 AM, so maybe we can plan the parasailing for Colette at 11:30, and for me at 12:00 noon.  That would give us plenty of time to go from WL to the Contemporary after the tour, without rushing.  

The idea about jogging in the morning one day was just for anyone who might be interested in that and physically able to do so.  No pressure for anyone to do that if they can't or would rather not!

Daisy


----------



## Phantom82

Reply to my own message.  This DISBoARDS site is HUMUNGUS.....Its outragous.  I wish I would have found this place a long time ago.  I love it.  Anyone for fishing on 13 July 7am?


----------



## PennConn

Hi Daisy

Thank for researching the WL Tour - I hope to be there - we'll play it by ear!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Daisy

I would love to join you at Liberty Tree Tavern on 12/09 at 11:40 AM - Count me in!

So I will make a lunch reservation for 12/10 at Akershus Norway Epcot - Are we allowed to reserve extra people?  If so, I'll make a reservation for four people, in case people decide to go at the last minute (People always seem to be reluctant to eat at Akershus, as the food is quite unique).

Colette

What time are we eating dinner at Planet Hollywood on 12/10?  Can we go a little late, say 6:30 PM or so? (I'm not sure if I get the same $15 PH Gift Card that you get, but I know I get a AAA Savings Certificate good for 10 percent off participating locations, including PH.  Chances are I'll still be so full from lunch that I'll just have an appetizer and dessert at PH)

Rich


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Hi Daisy
> 
> I would love to join you at Liberty Tree Tavern on 12/09 at 11:40 AM - Count me in!
> 
> So I will make a lunch reservation for 12/10 at Akershus Norway Epcot - Are we allowed to reserve extra people?  If so, I'll make a reservation for four people, in case people decide to go at the last minute (People always seem to be reluctant to eat at Akershus, as the food is quite unique).
> 
> Rich



Hi Rich,

OK, I'm saving you a spot at the LTT lunch on 12/9.  

I'm glad you are considering joining me/us for the WL tour on 12/13.  Also glad it turned out to be a one-hour tour.  That will appeal to more people than a longer tour would have.

General comment on WDW dining reservations: Yes, you may reserve a table for more people than you have signed up at this moment, but if you haven't filled the extra slots before your trip, it would be best if you call WDW and adjust the reservation accordingly.  That way, no one will have to be turned away from the restaurant because someone reserved extra chairs they won't use.

Also (and this gets a little complicated), if you reserve a few extra slots, and can't fill them, and you don't have enough people to fill the capacity of the table, it's possible that WDW won't let you use your own reservation.  For example, if you book a table that seats 5 to 6 people, but you end up with only two people that actually show up, the restaurant wouldn't let just two people occupy such a large table, because it wastes space and cuts down on profits.  If the restaurant had a two-person table available at the last minute, they would let you sit there, but you would be taking your chances the same as if you had no reservation at all.  So, if you book a table for 4, but it turns out you will only have 2, you are best off to call WDW in advance and switch the reservation to a table for 2.  Also, don't wait until the week before the trip to do this, because by then, the 2-person tables could all be booked.

When you call for dining reservations, the agent can tell you the seating capacity of the table.  If you book a table for 4, but its seating capacity is 3-4, then you will be fine whether you show up as a group of 3 or a group of 4.  But if you show up as a group of 2, they probably wouldn't let you sit there.

I hope this all makes sense!

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes please... I am really hoping they will let me... like this June vaca... it was a last minute thing that they let me go... I am leaning more to be able to go since nobody here go on vaca at that time and everyone wants overtime for xmas money.



OK ANTSS,

I'm saving you a spot at 1900 Park Fare 12/11, Le Cellier 12/13, Crystal Palace 12/14, and Wolfgang Puck Cafe 12/14.  

If you want to join any of the other meals listed on my schedule, please let me know.

Also, when you find out for sure if you can be there in December, please let us know, either way.  If you can't go, we'll need to find someone else to use the seat.

But I hope it will work out for you to be with us!  After all, you started this thread!

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> General comment on WDW dining reservations: Yes, you may reserve a table for more people than you have signed up at this moment, but if you haven't filled the extra slots before your trip, it would be best if you call WDW and adjust the reservation accordingly.  That way, no one will have to be turned away from the restaurant because someone reserved extra chairs they won't use.
> 
> Also (and this gets a little complicated), if you reserve a few extra slots, and can't fill them, and you don't have enough people to fill the capacity of the table, it's possible that WDW won't let you use your own reservation.  For example, if you book a table that seats 5 to 6 people, but you end up with only two people that actually show up, the restaurant wouldn't let just two people occupy such a large table, because it wastes space and cuts down on profits.  If the restaurant had a two-person table available at the last minute, they would let you sit there, but you would be taking your chances the same as if you had no reservation at all.  So, if you book a table for 4, but it turns out you will only have 2, you are best off to call WDW in advance and switch the reservation to a table for 2.  Also, don't wait until the week before the trip to do this, because by then, the 2-person tables could all be booked.
> 
> When you call for dining reservations, the agent can tell you the seating capacity of the table.  If you book a table for 4, but its seating capacity is 3-4, then you will be fine whether you show up as a group of 3 or a group of 4.  But if you show up as a group of 2, they probably wouldn't let you sit there.
> 
> I hope this all makes sense!
> 
> Daisy



In that case, I'll just make a lunch reservation on 12/10 for two people at Akershus Norway for now, and increase it later if necessary (I almost always eat there solo, no one else seems to like it but me!)


----------



## englishrose47

Am I still to early with any early Fab people? I can't wait to try to hook up with some Dissers!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi December Visitors,

I've gotten some more info about my schedule, so I've posted the updated version here.  If anyone would like to join me for any of the meals or activities and we haven't already discussed it, please let me know.  I've mentioned below how many seats (spots) I currently have left in each dining reservation.  It would be nice if there is a group at each of these meals.

This schedule is still somewhat tentative, in that once the MouseFest detailed schedule is released in fall, I may need to adjust some of the meals that occur during Mousefest (12/6 - 12/10). 

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated:

_Tuesday, December 4_

•	Arrive

MGM
•	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

•	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

•	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

•	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

•	~9:00PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

_Thursday, December 6_

•	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) 

Magic Kingdom

•	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (5 spots left)
•	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
•	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending)
MGM
•	Jiko dinner, 6:50PM, 4 spots left

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

•	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 3 spots left

•	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 7 spots left 
•	9:00 PM Illuminations
•	9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

•	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 3 spots left

•	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

•	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
•	Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

_Monday, December 10_

•	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
•	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 3 spots left

•	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
•	Boatwright’s dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
•	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

_Tuesday, December 11_

•	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
•	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 
•	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 4 spots left
•	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

•	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

•	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

•	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
•	Mythos lunch or dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

•	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 
•	~11:30 AM - 12:30PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63

Epcot
•	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, 2 spots left
•	Candlelight Processional 
•	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
•	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
•	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 3 spots left 
•	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

•	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner (reservation pending; will call 6/17)

•	PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

•	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending) -- 10AM?
•	Depart


----------



## PennConn

englishrose47 said:


> Am I still to early with any early Fab people? I can't wait to try to hook up with some Dissers!!



Hi English Rose -

You may want to start an entirely new thread with "Early February 2008" in the title - this particular thread seems to have evolved to be primarily early December 2007, so other groups may not know to look here.


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

After looking at the dining menus more closely, I decided to do lunch December 10 at Rose & Crown England in Epcot instead of Akershus Norway.  Please let me know if you would like to be added to the reservation!

Daisy your schedule looks great (altough I personally will probably go to only one Comedy Warehouse show!)

RICH


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 I just e-mailed Kat re: dining time for planet Hollywood, to see if she' o.k. with later. It's fine with me-I was thinking 7:00-that way if i'm late getting in, it won't be a problem and if not, I'll grab a snack and do some shopping first-works for me-I''ll let you know.
 I would assume that AAA still has to book the ressie through Walt Disney Co,., so you should get the luggage tags, Planet Hollywood cert. and there's a coupon for a free game of mini golf, which I don't think I"ll have time to use, but you never know. If not, I'll give it to someone. Definately more calories when using dining plan because I don't usually eat dessert and not always an appetizer, but I enjoy it all this way. All the walking we do will work it off....                                                        Colette


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Rich,
> I just e-mailed Kat re: dining time for planet Hollywood, to see if she' o.k. with later. It's fine with me-I was thinking 7:00-that way if i'm late getting in, it won't be a problem and if not, I'll grab a snack and do some shopping first-works for me-I''ll let you know.
> Colette



7:00 PM for Planet Hollywood would be perfect - I'm going to eat lunch at Rose & Crown rather than the buffet at Akershus in Epcot that day, so I'll have more of an appetite for dinner.


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I'm glad to hear that the tour at Wilderness Lodge is  an hour-now we can fit everything in with out being too rushed. Count me in...          Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I'm glad to hear that the tour at Wilderness Lodge is  an hour-now we can fit everything in with out being too rushed. Count me in...          Colette



I totally agree!  I'm glad it worked out well, and we can do this tour together.

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

Well it's official, I now have the Disney Dining Plan.  Here is what I plan to use my 8 Sit Down Options for (in no particular order):

Breakfast Crystal Palace
Lunch Liberty Tree Tavern
Lunch Rose & Crown
Dinner Le Cellier
Dinner Cape May Clam Bake
Dinner Wolf Gang Puck Cafe
Dinner 50's Prime Time Cafe
Dinner 1900 Park Fare

I'm doing Rose & Crown solo unless I hear otherwise, Liberty Tree Tavern with Daisy, and the other 6 meals with most everyone else.  Our group is going to be the best yet!


----------



## Phantom82

I went with a dinner at victoria and alberts, narcoosies, yachtclub steak house, brown derby, etc etc etc.  you get the point.  You will like wolfgang puck, and if you havent the ribs at the drive in theater are great!


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Good news!  The Wilderness Lodge tour should only take one hour, after all.  (It was confusing because I had been given conflicting information before about how long the tour lasts).  So for those who were interested in this one-hour tour, it is still on for Thursday, 12/13 at 9:00 AM.  It's best to arrive there at the WL lobby at least ten minutes early.


That day I was hoping to get to EPCOT at rope drop. But, I will keep this in mind. The tour sounds like fun!


----------



## PennConn

Phantom82 said:


> I went with a dinner at victoria and alberts, narcoosies, yachtclub steak house, brown derby, etc etc etc.  you get the point.  You will like wolfgang puck, and if you havent the ribs at the drive in theater are great!



Phantom

Are you making fun of me?  I thought obsessive planning was the main goal of this website!  LOL


----------



## Phantom82

PennConn said:


> Phantom
> 
> Are you making fun of me?  I thought obsessive planning was the main goal of this website!  LOL


Obsessive planning you have no idea...I"ve been obsessive about it since december of last year, I am doing every 6 months to disney world.  I'm so addicted.  I start planning way ahead of time.  I even look for someone to go with.  Its wild.  I try to go with family sometimes I will pick some random person to go with me.  But I am definatly obsessive about it.


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 I have made the other dinner ressies:

12/10-Planet Hollywood @ 7:00 for Kat, Rich and myself. I booked a table for 4, so have one seat left, if anyone else would like to join us.

12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe @ 6:15 for Kat, Rich, Glenda(possibly 2) and myself. I booked a table for 6 so again, one-two seats available.

12/15-Cape May Cafe @ 6:00 for Marsha, Rich and myself. I know that most of the group is leaving on the 15th, so I only booked a table for 4. One seat left.

I hope I didn't leave anyone out- please let me know. Also, if Steve or jim want to add their cell phone numbers to our list-PM me, then I can make out a list for everyone.    
                                                                                      Colette


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'd like to join the folks at LeCellier on December 13.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 Daisy will add you to the list for Le Cellier-thanks for joining my Birthday celebration....        Colette


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Daisy, may I join you on Sunday, December 9 for both LTT lunch and Artist Point dinner?

I would also like to do the WL tour on the 13th.


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 Are you interested in Parasailing with Daisy and I after the Wilderness lodge tour on the 13th?
                                                                              Colette


----------



## bpmorley

Not sure if this is the right one, but we'll be down 12-6 to 12-14


----------



## Disneyfan63

Colette,

That'd be awesome!

Jim


----------



## PennConn

Hi bpmorley

Yes, this is the place!  Hope you can join us for some of the meals!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Good morning all,
> I have made the other dinner ressies:
> 
> 12/10-Planet Hollywood @ 7:00 for Kat, Rich and myself. I booked a table for 4, so have one seat left, if anyone else would like to join us.
> 
> 12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe @ 6:15 for Kat, Rich, Glenda(possibly 2) and myself. I booked a table for 6 so again, one-two seats available.
> 
> 12/15-Cape May Cafe @ 6:00 for Marsha, Rich and myself. I know that most of the group is leaving on the 15th, so I only booked a table for 4. One seat left.
> 
> I hope I didn't leave anyone out- please let me know. Also, if Steve or jim want to add their cell phone numbers to our list-PM me, then I can make out a list for everyone.
> Colette



Colette,

I believe we agreed to save ANTSS a spot at each of the group meals, so would you please do that for the meals you mentioned above?  

ANTSS,

I'm saving you a spot at 1900 Park Fare 12/11, Le Cellier 12/13, Crystal Palace Breakfast 12/14, and Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner 12/14.

If you wish to join any of the other meals in my schedule, please let me know which ones.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join the folks at LeCellier on December 13.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

OK, I'm saving you a spot at the Le Cellier dinner.  Reservation is for 4:50PM, and we'll all try to be there 15 minutes early, around 4:35.

Note to Everyone,

There are now just two spaces remaining in the Le Cellier reservation for 12.  We have Colette, Kat, Rich, Glenda (2?), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS?, Jim, and Daisy.

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Phantom82 said:


> I will be staying at Wilderness Lodge, Platinum Plan.  Everything is already booked, my planner knows what I like.  Trying to get room at the Poly as I prefer Poly over any resort in all of Disney including Paris, Cali, or Japan.
> 
> I am solo, but am taking mom.  She needs the relaxation.  But won't be attached to her hip as this is a present for her.  I'm in from the Middle East/Africa dates are solid can't change.  Going back to on 18th.  Just a quick R&R.
> 
> Would prefer private messages or emails or instant messanger,  not used to the hole forum thingy.



  I will update as soon as I get my brains settled back in here in Pa  



DaisyDuck001 said:


> OK ANTSS,
> 
> I'm saving you a spot at 1900 Park Fare 12/11, Le Cellier 12/13, Crystal Palace 12/14, and Wolfgang Puck Cafe 12/14.
> 
> If you want to join any of the other meals listed on my schedule, please let me know.
> 
> Also, when you find out for sure if you can be there in December, please let us know, either way.  If you can't go, we'll need to find someone else to use the seat.
> 
> But I hope it will work out for you to be with us!  After all, you started this thread!
> 
> Daisy



:hug" Thanks Daisy.... my dates most likely is December 10 to 14 leaving the 15th !!!  cross your finger for me  



englishrose47 said:


> Am I still to early with any early Fab people? I can't wait to try to hook up with some Dissers!!



great idea about starting your thread...also if you have your dates already.. I can add it in the 1st page and link it to the thread you started!



bpmorley said:


> Not sure if this is the right one, but we'll be down 12-6 to 12-14



:welcome" will update soon .. promise....



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Colette,
> 
> I believe we agreed to save ANTSS a spot at each of the group meals, so would you please do that for the meals you mentioned above?
> 
> ANTSS,
> 
> I'm saving you a spot at 1900 Park Fare 12/11, Le Cellier 12/13, Crystal Palace Breakfast 12/14, and Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner 12/14.
> 
> If you wish to join any of the other meals in my schedule, please let me know which ones.
> 
> Daisy




thanks again


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Daisy, may I join you on Sunday, December 9 for both LTT lunch and Artist Point dinner?
> 
> I would also like to do the WL tour on the 13th.



Jim,

Sure!  I'm glad you can join our group for the WL tour.  So far we have Colette, myself, PennConn?, and Glenda?? (if she chooses this tour over rope drop).

Also glad you can join Colette and me for the parasailing.  Probably the first one of us will start parasailing at 11:30 AM -- I figure Colette will go first, since it's her birthday.  Then you and I can take the 12:00 and 12:30 time slots.  Reservations for parasailing may be made starting 90 days in advance, so not yet.

And I'm saving you a spot on Sunday, 12/9 at the LTT lunch and the Artist Point dinner.  Rich is also joining us for this lunch.  There are now three spots remaining for the LTT lunch, and four spots remaining for the Artist Point dinner.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

bpmorley said:


> Not sure if this is the right one, but we'll be down 12-6 to 12-14



bpmorley,

How many of you are there?

If you'd like to join any of our group's activities, you may take a look at my schedule on Page 21 of this thread, and let me know if you'd like me to save you guys space at any of our meals or other activities.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

I TOTALLY forgot about making dinner reservations this week! I forgot that I AM eating a couple of meals w/o the group! Gotta get on that soon!


----------



## bpmorley

Ok I'm glad that I'm in the right place.  We haven't made any dinner plans yet though.  I'm gonna go over this board and see what we can do.  The only thing we do know is that on Sunday June 9th we'll be at ESPN on the boardwalk to watch some football.  Anybody going?


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
I was only able to book one table at each of these restaurants,so if Antss is interested in any of them,I'll keep the extra seat for her, at each one. I wonder why they let you book 3 tables at Le Cellier and I could only book one at the other places?

Antss,
 Let me know if Planet Hollywood, 50's Prime Time Cafe or Cape May Cafe are of interest to you and if the dates work for you, so I can hold you a seat.

Jim,
 We will have to make our own reservations for parasailing, as a credit card is required to book, so I'll be booking 12/13 at 11:30 and Daisy will book 12/13 at 12:00. If you go to sammyduvall.com, the info and prices are there.

                                                                              Colette


----------



## bpmorley

DaisyDuck001 said:


> bpmorley,
> 
> How many of you are there?
> 
> If you'd like to join any of our group's activities, you may take a look at my schedule on Page 21 of this thread, and let me know if you'd like me to save you guys space at any of our meals or other activities.
> 
> Daisy



From the 6th-9th it will be just the 2 of us.  On the 9th friends of ours are coming down til the 14th, that makes 5(those 2 and their 4 yo daughter)


----------



## WDWVillain

HELLO ALL,
I am set to come down solo (I think) December 10th-18th. I am looking for someone who might be doing the MVMCP sometime that week, I am staying a the AKL...

I am a female 46~


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

I just made a reservation with Disney Dining for Lunch at Rose & Crown (England / Epcot) for Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM.  Please let me know if you would like to be included.


----------



## macraven

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I was only able to book one table at each of these restaurants,so if Antss is interested in any of them,I'll keep the extra seat for her, at each one. I wonder why they let you book 3 tables at Le Cellier and I could only book one at the other places?
> 
> 
> 
> Colette




each resturant has a limit on how many people you can book together.
once it goes over that number, you have to call group dining and make the adr through them.

last year that is what i had to do.  some restruants had restrictions of the # you could have in your party.  when i did rose and crown adr for a group, any number over 12 had to go thru group dining.  i was transferred to that department when i called regular disney dining.

when you go thru group dining at disney, they will gurantee the tables will be next/near each other at that resturant for your party group.
hth


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I just read that Antss is planning to be at Disney from 12/10-14, if all works out, so Cape May Cafe isn't an issue.There is an extra seat for her at both PH and PT, if she wants it. If there appears to be any interest in these places I can call and try to get a larger table, but so far there doesn't seem to be. I have saved 2 seats for Glenda at 50's in case her friend joins her.I'll go first, Parasailing and I'll admit to being nervous, but excited-it's something i've wanted to do for a long time and there's only one way to find out if i'm going to love it....

                                                                          Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I just read that Antss is planning to be at Disney from 12/10-14, if all works out, so Cape May Cafe isn't an issue.There is an extra seat for her at both PH and PT, if she wants it. If there appears to be any interest in these places I can call and try to get a larger table, but so far there doesn't seem to be. I have saved 2 seats for Glenda at 50's in case her friend joins her.I'll go first, Parasailing and I'll admit to being nervous, but excited-it's something i've wanted to do for a long time and there's only one way to find out if i'm going to love it....
> 
> Colette


Hi Colette,

I think you're right that ANTSS doesn't plan to be there on your Cape May Cafe night, as she leaves 12/15, so maybe you could just save her a seat at Planet Hollywood and Prime Time.  If she ends up not being able to go on the trip at all, I'm sure she will let us know far enough in advance that someone else can use the slot.

When I called for dining reservations, I asked for a number of people, not for a number of tables.  They then provided the appropriate table space for the number of people.  At Le Cellier and Crystal Palace breakfast, that happens to be more than one table.  Apparently you need to state your request in terms of the number of people, and let them determine how many tables are required to accommodate the people.

Regarding parasailing, I agree with your plan that you'll reserve the 11:30 AM slot, I'll reserve 12:00 noon, and Jim can reserve 12:30.  We have to wait until just 90 days ahead before they will let us book parasailing, right?

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

For those of you who are new here (or ongoing visitors who would like to see it again), below is the latest version of my December schedule.  

If anyone would like to join me for any of the meals or activities and we haven't already discussed it, please let me know.  I've mentioned below how many seats (spots) I currently have left in each dining reservation.  It would be nice if there is a group at each of these meals.

This schedule is still somewhat tentative, in that once the MouseFest detailed schedule is released in fall, I may need to adjust some of the meals that occur during Mousefest (12/6 - 12/10). 

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated:

_Tuesday, December 4_

	Arrive

MGM
	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

	~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

_Thursday, December 6_

	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left)  -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (5 spots left)
	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending)
MGM
	Jiko dinner, 6:50PM?, 4 spots left

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 3 spots left

	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 7 spots left 
	9:00 PM Illuminations
	9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 3 spots left

	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
	9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

_Monday, December 10_

	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 3 spots left

	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
	Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

_Tuesday, December 11_

	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 
	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 4 spots left
	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
	Mythos lunch or dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 
	~11:30 AM - 1:00PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63

Epcot
	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, 2 spots left
	Candlelight Processional 
	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 3 spots left 
	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner (reservation pending; will call 6/17)

	PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending) -- 10AM?
	Depart


----------



## Glendamax

WDWVillain said:


> HELLO ALL,
> I am set to come down solo (I think) December 10th-18th. I am looking for someone who might be doing the MVMCP sometime that week, I am staying a the AKL...
> 
> I am a female 46~


PICK ME!!! 

I'll be there Dec. 11 - 15th @ AKL!  

I want to go to the Christmas Party on that Friday the 14th. I havent bought my ticket yet. So let me know if you wanna meet, and if you have any dinner suggestions for that Friday. I was thinking that I should eat at MK, but I didnt want to miss the parade. Got any info on that? (I guess you tell that I'm excited huh?)


----------



## Colette

Daisy and Jim,
 I checked on the Parasailing and up to 6 people can go out on the boat, at one time and you book 90 days out. We have room for 3 more if anyone is adventurous......                                                       Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy and Jim,
> I checked on the Parasailing and up to 6 people can go out on the boat, at one time and you book 90 days out. We have room for 3 more if anyone is adventurous......                                                       Colette



OK, then September 14 is the first day we are eligible to book parasailing for December 13.   

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I made the dining reservation for the Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14 at 6:30 PM.

The people going are Colette, Daisy, Kat, Steve, Rich, and ANTSS.

There is still room for one or two more people to join us at this dinner.  I reserved for seven, but I was told the table capacity is eight.

So if one or two people out there would like one of the remaining spots, let me know!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
Thanks-I think we have all the times now and I have all cell phone numbers from all except Steve, if he wants us to have it. If not, I'll send out a list to those who have given them to me, plus ressies list.
                                                                               Colette


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 I just saw that you went Parasailing at Castaway Cay, so for those of us who have never done it and those who may be thinking of doing it-how did you like it, was it your first time? I'm guessing that you liked it if you're doing it again, but tell us what it was like. I love the idea of seeing DisneyWorld from the air. I was going to go in St. Thomas a few years back, but it was too windy(for me, anyway)-I was too nervous, so I decided that at Disney, I would feel safe and I like that you take off from and land back on the boat. You can go up to 2 different heights-I wonder how much difference there is in what you see-the price isn't that much more, so I may go for it. 
                                                                                     Colette


----------



## Phantom82

I have one spot open for a two person bass fishing trip on July 13th and July 14th at 7AM


----------



## aubriee

I'll be there Sept 29th-Oct 7th and will be going to MNSSHP on Sept 30th for sure and maybe again on Oct 5th.  

I'll also be back to WDW again Dec 8th-16th!


----------



## bpmorley

sorry I haven't joined up for anything yet.  right now we're getting our plans for a cruise ready.  After we're done for that we'll be looking at plans for WDW in Dec.


----------



## macraven

aubriee said:


> I'll be there Sept 29th-Oct 7th and will be going to MNSSHP on Sept 30th for sure and maybe again on Oct 5th.  I'll also be back to WDW again Dec 8th-16th!



hi homie...there is a thread in the CB on mnsshp for sept 30th. i signed up there already.

i'll be at disney sept 24 to oct 4, close to your dates.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

More good news!  aubriee will be joining us for some of the meals and activities, including, among others: Artist Point, 1900 Park Fare dinner, Jellyrolls, Wilderness Lodge Tour, Le Cellier, Crystal Palace breakfast and Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  (She is also joining some other meals and activities on my schedule that no one else on this thread has yet signed up for, but there are other participants from other threads and Disney fan websites.)

This leaves just one more spot open for 12/13 Le Cellier.  Spaces are currently still available for most of the other meals on my schedule.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Aubriie is joining for planet Hollywood, 50's Prime time Cafe and Cape May cafe-I think I'll call and see if I can get a couple of extra seats for each place, if not, then I'm full, but i'll try.
                                                                                Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> Aubriie is joining for planet Hollywood, 50's Prime time Cafe and Cape May cafe-I think I'll call and see if I can get a couple of extra seats for each place, if not, then I'm full, but i'll try.
> Colette



Do you have enough seats already for both ANTSS and aubriee, without calling for more seats?

Even if you do, I think it would be good if you add a couple of extra seats to each one anyway.  Hopefully it's far enough ahead that you can add them.

Daisy


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> Thanks-I think we have all the times now and I have all cell phone numbers from all except Steve, if he wants us to have it. If not, I'll send out a list to those who have given them to me, plus ressies list.
> Colette



I dont have a cell phone. Hi been away from Dis for short time because of recent hopsital operation.


----------



## Glendamax

Good Morning fellow solo travellers! We're one day closer!


----------



## Colette

Steve,
 We missed you-I hope that everything went well. Thanks for letting me know about the cell phone, so I can send the list to those who do. I'll send you a completed list of restaurant ressies.


Glenda,
 176 days for me and counting... Is your friend coming to Disney with you?

                                                                                      Colette


----------



## Phantom82

I have decided I will spend the last week I am allowed in the states, at Disney again, during the Mickeys very merry xmas stuff.....It'll be like a 10 day trip..


----------



## Colette

I called and was able to add 2 seats to each of the ressies, with slight time change on 2 of them:

12/10-Planet Hollywood-still 7:00-4 confirmed, holding a seat for Antss, that leaves 1 available.

12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe-6;30 instead of 6:15-5 cofirmed, holding seat for Antss, so full unless she cancels

12/15-Cape may Cafe-5:50 instead of 6:00-4 confirmed, so 2 seats available.

                                                                             Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> I called and was able to add 2 seats to each of the ressies, with slight time change on 2 of them:
> 
> 12/10-Planet Hollywood-still 7:00-4 confirmed, holding a seat for Antss, that leaves 1 available.
> 
> 12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe-6;30 instead of 6:15-5 cofirmed, holding seat for Antss, so full unless she cancels
> 
> 12/15-Cape may Cafe-5:50 instead of 6:00-4 confirmed, so 2 seats available.
> 
> Colette



Hi Colette,

That's great news!  I'm sure aubriee and ANTSS will appreciate it.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 I'm in the process of sending PM's to our group with cell phone numbers, travel dates and ressie times-should have them to all of you by this evening and will update info, as necessary.

Steve, 
 I hope you're feeling better.
                                                                               Colette


----------



## WDWVillain

Glendamax said:


> PICK ME!!!
> 
> I'll be there Dec. 11 - 15th @ AKL!
> 
> I want to go to the Christmas Party on that Friday the 14th. I havent bought my ticket yet. So let me know if you wanna meet, and if you have any dinner suggestions for that Friday. I was thinking that I should eat at MK, but I didnt want to miss the parade. Got any info on that? (I guess you tell that I'm excited huh?)



that would be great...but I like to do the parties during the week, instead of the week~end...with the crowds and all. Is that an option at all for you? Let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Phantom82 said:


> *dates are solid can't change*.  Going back to on 18th.  Just a quick R&R.
> 
> Would prefer private messages or emails or instant messanger,  not used to the hole forum thingy.


hows your planning skills going ?? Your trip is almost here  



aubriee said:


> I'll be there Sept 29th-Oct 7th and will be going to MNSSHP on Sept 30th for sure and maybe again on Oct 5th.
> 
> I'll also be back to WDW again Dec 8th-16th!



awesome dates we have almost identical dates !!!




Phantom82 said:


> I have decided I will spend the last week I am allowed in the states, at Disney again, during the Mickeys very merry xmas stuff.....It'll be like a 10 day trip..



do you have solid dates for this too....   

Hiya Peeps!!!  Seems like we have  great plans/dates on the table


----------



## disneytraveler

Evening everyone,
  Looks like the December plans are shaping up just fine. This is the second time or rather year i decided to go for December instead of the summer.  It will be hear soon! Cant wait to meet everyone during my stay at Wdw!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneytraveler said:


> Evening everyone,
> Looks like the December plans are shaping up just fine. This is the second time or rather year i decided to go for December instead of the summer.  It will be hear soon! Cant wait to meet everyone during my stay at Wdw!



if everything work accordingly here at work.. this will be my 1st time in 12 years... the last time I did a Dec trip was in 1995  when I was young and innocent


----------



## bpmorley

This makes 2 years in a row for us in December.  Love the small crowds


----------



## disneytraveler

ANTSS2001 said:


> if everything work accordingly here at work.. this will be my 1st time in 12 years... the last time I did a Dec trip was in 1995  when I was young and innocent



  Yikes Antss you definately need a Disney fix


----------



## Colette

I've been once on Christmas and loved it and once over New Year's, which was fun but New Year's Eve was so cold(30), that we had to wear our New England fleece and still froze. I still prefer that to summer-just too hot for me...  I think early December is perfect to get the smaller crowds, the Christmas decorations and hopefully, not quite as cold.         Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> I've been once on Christmas and loved it and once over New Year's, which was fun but New Year's Eve was so cold(30), that we had to wear our New England fleece and still froze. I still prefer that to summer-just too hot for me...  I think early December is perfect to get the smaller crowds, the Christmas decorations and hopefully, not quite as cold.         Colette



if my memory served me right... I loved it when I went in Dec. 1995 and the timing was right since I got a good bonus that time... new job and stayed at the GF Castle View so it was perfect...  But by the time I came back I paid for that trip and had not done it again.... plus me and dsis we have April and Sept trips to the World to celebrate our bdays...  Had tried January along side with the marathon weekend.. that was fun too and recently had done Star Wars weekend... now that was hot and crazy!!!!!!!!! But still had alot of fun!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Update on Who's Dining Together in December
(includes only reservations made by Daisy)


12/8 Biergarten dinner: Daisy, aubriee, 6 spots left
12/9 LTT lunch: Daisy, Rich, Jim, 3 spots left
12/9 Artist Point dinner: Daisy, Jim, aubriee, 3 spots left
12/11 Kona Cafe lunch: Daisy, Colette, 4 spots left
12/11 1900 Park Fare dinner: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Jim, ANTSS, aubriee, 2 spots left
12/13 Le Cellier dinner (celebrating Colette's birthday): Colette, Daisy, Kat, Rich, Glenda(2), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS?, Jim, aubriee, only one spot left
12/14 Crystal Palace breakfast: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Kat, ANTSS?, aubriee, Tacey (from another Disney fan website), only one spot left
12/14 Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner: Daisy, Colette, Kat, Steve, Rich, ANTSS?, aubriee, may be able to add one more spot
12/15 Tusker House Character Breakfast: Daisy, aubriee, can add more spots until it's possible to make this reservation

I also still have space at other meals in my schedule.

Looking forward to dining with you all!

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Update on Who's Dining Together in December
> (includes only reservations made by Daisy)
> 
> 
> 12/8 Biergarten dinner: Daisy, aubriee, 6 spots left
> 12/9 LTT lunch: Daisy, Rich, Jim, 3 spots left
> 12/9 Artist Point dinner: Daisy, Jim, aubriee, 3 spots left
> 12/11 Kona Cafe lunch: Daisy, Colette, 4 spots left
> 12/11 1900 Park Fare dinner: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Jim, ANTSS, aubriee, 2 spots left
> 12/13 Le Cellier dinner (celebrating Colette's birthday): Colette, Daisy, Kat, Rich, Glenda(2), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS?, Jim, aubriee, only one spot left
> 12/14 Crystal Palace breakfast: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Kat, ANTSS?, aubriee, Tacey (from another Disney fan website), only one spot left
> 12/14 Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner: Daisy, Colette, Kat, Steve, Rich, ANTSS?, aubriee, may be able to add one more spot
> 12/15 Tusker House Character Breakfast: Daisy, aubriee, can add more spots until it's possible to make this reservation
> 
> I also still have space at other meals in my schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to dining with you all!
> 
> Daisy



Ohhhhhhh this totally look perfect !!!  i have to go to all the temple in Chinatown to pray for a go for my Dec. vaca !!!


----------



## Glendamax

WDWVillain said:


> that would be great...but I like to do the parties during the week, instead of the week~end...with the crowds and all. Is that an option at all for you? Let me know!
> Thanks!



I REALLY want to go during the week, but I can't because:
Tues. 11th - I'll be arriving after going to work that day and will be tired.
Wed. 12th - Dinner with DISers @ 50's Primetime, then Osbournes Lights
Thurs. 13th - Dinner with DISers @ LeCellier, then CandleLight Processional
Fri. 14th - Christmas Party
Sat. 15th - Go Home

The best night would be Tuesday, but I think I will be a bit out of it. So I'll just have to brace myself for that Friday!


----------



## aubriee

bpmorley said:


> This makes 2 years in a row for us in December.  Love the small crowds



Dec will be three years in a row for me.  Dec '05 we almost froze.  I went solo exactly a year later (Dec 06) and it was warm.  Hopefully this Dec will be warm also.  I also went the first week of Jan '05 and it was warm and first week of Jan '06 and almost froze.  I still love that time of year though.

Can't wait to meet all you folks!  How many of Daisy's group and Colette's group are on the DDP?  With all the TS we are doing I'm trying to decide if I want to forgo the AP discount on the room, buy a one day MYW ticket, then buy the DDP or if I want to try for an AP room disocunt and just use my DDE card for the meals.  What's everybody else doing?


----------



## Colette

Aubriee,
 I am on the DDP, as well as Kat and Rich-not sure about the rest. I think it's a great deal because we're eating at some higher end places. I did some pricing from the menus, for what I like to order and it's definately worth the cost, especially when you figure it includes the tax and tip. Le Cellier runs around $50, alone. I kept track of what we spent on the plan on our last trip and we saved $140 over the price.

                                                                                    Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> Can't wait to meet all you folks!  How many of Daisy's group and Colette's group are on the DDP?  With all the TS we are doing I'm trying to decide if I want to forgo the AP discount on the room, buy a one day MYW ticket, then buy the DDP or if I want to try for an AP room disocunt and just use my DDE card for the meals.  What's everybody else doing?



aubriee,

I go to table service (or buffet) restaurants for most of my meals at WDW, so I'm not getting the DDP.  I wouldn't use most of the counter service and snack credits.  If they had a DDP with two table service meals per day, I would consider it.

I don't know how many others in the group have DDP.

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Dec will be three years in a row for me.  Dec '05 we almost froze.  I went solo exactly a year later (Dec 06) and it was warm.  Hopefully this Dec will be warm also.  I also went the first week of Jan '05 and it was warm and first week of Jan '06 and almost froze.  I still love that time of year though.
> 
> Can't wait to meet all you folks!  How many of Daisy's group and Colette's group are on the DDP?  With all the TS we are doing I'm trying to decide if I want to forgo the AP discount on the room, buy a one day MYW ticket, then buy the DDP or if I want to try for an AP room disocunt and just use my DDE card for the meals.  What's everybody else doing?





DaisyDuck001 said:


> aubriee,
> 
> I go to table service (or buffet) restaurants for most of my meals at WDW, so I'm not getting the DDP.  I wouldn't use most of the counter service and snack credits.  If they had a DDP with two table service meals per day, I would consider it.
> 
> I don't know how many others in the group have DDP.
> 
> Daisy



I am debating in getting it before my Sept. trip,  I wont need it on 11th to 15th since I am on free dining.  But on the 29th when we go for dsis bday with dmom and dad we would be paying meals out of our pockets.  But then again their meal of choice are mostly the buffets and regular table services... so am a bit turn.. *hows DDP work *and I also have the AP and if I am not mistaken gives a discount price if I buy DDP... how much is DDP w/o the discount?


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am debating in getting it before my Sept. trip,  I wont need it on 11th to 15th since I am on free dining.  But on the 29th when we go for dsis bday with dmom and dad we would be paying meals out of our pockets.  But then again their meal of choice are mostly the buffets and regular table services... so am a bit turn.. *hows DDP work *and I also have the AP and if I am not mistaken gives a discount price if I buy DDP... how much is DDP w/o the discount?



Unfortunately us AP holders do not get a discount on the DDP,  In fact we have to give up our AP discounts on the room and must buy at least a one day MYW ticket in order to get the DDP (which we must pay full price for).  We can get the Disney Dining Experience card for $65.00 which gives us 20% off most TS meals and even some CS meals (at resorts that do not have a TS and at AK--however, with the new Yak Yeti restaurant coming in I don't know if we'll continue to get the DDE discount there ).

The way I have it figured: if I stayed at a value resort (POP) I'd lose about $162.00 by giving up the AP discount (if AP discounts for Dec are what they are for Sept), plus have to pay $71.36 for a one day MYW ticket (which I don't need---after my Sept trip I will have three one day MYW tickets from trips where I've had to purchase them to get the DDP).  Then I'd have to pay $311.92 for the DDP ($38.99x8 nights) and I'd still have to pay OOP for two character breakfasts, because I wouldn't have enough credits to cover all my TS meals=$19.98x2=$39.96 (with the DDE discount plus tax and tip). That means that I'd have to pay $585.24 compared to the about $482.00 I'd be paying for the same food if I just used my DDE card and used the AP discount for the room.  I've used the DDP Sept '05, May '06, Sept '06, May '07, and will be using it again Sept-Oct '07 (thanks to the Bounce Back program).  It's alot of food and I've found in the past that I frequently skipped desserts (especially CS desserts) as the week wore on and I've always had snacks left over.  I also have a tendency to drink more sodas than I normally would, because they are included on the DDP.  However, I love the convenience of the DDP and knowing that just about everything is paid for, before I arrive. Of course if no AP discounts are offered for the rooms during that time I'll definitely go with the DDP and just add the required one day MYW ticket to my current stash.  Oh! decisions, decisions!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Unfortunately us AP holders do not get a discount on the DDP,  In fact we have to give up our AP discounts on the room and must buy at least a one day MYW ticket in order to get the DDP (which we must pay full price for).  We can get the Disney Dining Experience card for $65.00 which gives us 20% off most TS meals and even some CS meals (at resorts that do not have a TS and at AK--however, with the new Yak Yeti restaurant coming in I don't know if we'll continue to get the DDE discount there ).
> 
> The way I have it figured: if I stayed at a value resort (POP) I'd lose about $162.00 by giving up the AP discount (if AP discounts for Dec are what they are for Sept), plus have to pay $71.36 for a one day MYW ticket (which I don't need---after my Sept trip I will have three one day MYW tickets from trips where I've had to purchase them to get the DDP).  Then I'd have to pay $311.92 for the DDP ($38.99x8 nights) and I'd still have to pay OOP for two character breakfasts, because I wouldn't have enough credits to cover all my TS meals=$19.98x2=$39.96 (with the DDE discount plus tax and tip). That means that I'd have to pay $585.24 compared to the about $482.00 I'd be paying for the same food if I just used my DDE card and used the AP discount for the room.  I've used the DDP Sept '05, May '06, Sept '06, May '07, and will be using it again Sept-Oct '07 (thanks to the Bounce Back program).  It's alot of food and I've found in the past that I frequently skipped desserts (especially CS desserts) as the week wore on and I've always had snacks left over.  I also have a tendency to drink more sodas than I normally would, because they are included on the DDP.  However, I love the convenience of the DDP and knowing that just about everything is paid for, before I arrive. Of course if no AP discounts are offered for the rooms during that time I'll definitely go with the DDP and just add the required one day MYW ticket to my current stash.  Oh! decisions, decisions!!




duh! excuse my ignorance...  what I meant was the DDE...disney dining experience.... with the AP you get $20 off and you get 20% discount on dining and all the restaurant on the ADR is on the list... but then how much is the DDE ?   One reason I dont do DDP when we are on points is it kinda defeat the purpose on us because we do little meals at the resort and usually only ends up eating one TS in the park/resort....


----------



## disneytraveler

I will be using the ddp on my trip in December . I find its a good deal for me
since i get a variety to eat instead of just burgers and chicken fingers and stuff.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I also have a tendency to drink more sodas than I normally would, because they are included on the DDP.



Are there free refills on sodas / soft drinks with the DDP ?  (I usually drink 2 or 3 sodas at each meal, if the meal is long, and the refills are free.)


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> Is there free refills on sodas / soft drinks with the DDP ?  (I usually drink 2 or 3 sodas at each meal, if the meal is long, and the refills are free.)




most of the buffets and sit down services we went when we were at DDP  2 yrs in a row.. refills  where def'ly free!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> duh! excuse my ignorance...  what I meant was the DDE...disney dining experience.... with the AP you get $20 off and you get 20% discount on dining and all the restaurant on the ADR is on the list... but then how much is the DDE ?



The DDE cards went up for 2007.  The one I bought for Jan '05 was $50.00, but the one I bought last Dec was $65.00.  Also for '05 I could get two cards for the household, now that second card you must pay for (I'm not sure how much the second card is though, because I decided to buy just the one).

I believe most TS places give free refills on soda, but not specialty drinks (like shakes, smoothies, etc---with the exception of the bottomless shakes at Whispering Canyon).


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> The DDE cards went up for 2007.  The one I bought for Jan '05 was $50.00, but the one I bought last Dec was $65.00.  Also for '05 I could get two cards for the household, now that second card you must pay for (I'm not sure how much the second card is though, because I decided to buy just the one).
> 
> I believe most TS places give free refills on soda, but not specialty drinks (like shakes, smoothies, etc---with the exception of the bottomless shakes at Whispering Canyon).



ok if you get 2 cards... I am the only one in the household... but since mom and dad will be with us and there would be times we will not be together at the park... can they use the DDE(2nd card)


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> ok if you get 2 cards... I am the only one in the household... but since mom and dad will be with us and there would be times we will not be together at the park... can they use the DDE(2nd card)



I believe they can, as long as one of their names is on that card.  I have been asked for ID occasionally. Not often, but occasionally. They check names, not addresses.  You'd have to have one of their names put on the card, but have it sent to your address.  Again, I don't know how much the second card costs, but someone else might.  Up until last year you could get a second DDE card for free.  

edited:Oops, I just went and got the letter that I got with my card, it says:  'We issue 1 primary card and 1 spouse card at an additional charge.  Both members must live at the same address and be 21 years of age or older.  to purchase or renew you may download and application at www.disneyworld.com/passholder and fax to us at 407-560-3764.'  The number for DDE is 407-566-5858.  

For the Dec trip I'll have my DDE card with me if anyone is not on the DDP and wants to use it.  We can also use it if anyone wants alcoholic drinks, which of course are not included on the DDP.  It also gives half price admission to PI clubs for members and guests, if someone wants to use it the night we go to PI.


----------



## Colette

It's all so confusing-but I can see the advantage to doing it the other way depending an AP discounts. Each person has to weigh which is the best deal for them. I like to eat in a nice restaurant and order things I don't normally have because I don't eat out often at home and I don't want to live on burgers etc. when on vacation. I love having an appetizer and a dessert, although I don't have a huge appetite. I don't get my money's worth at the buffets, but they're fun to go to. I remember being able to get a frozen Capacinno at Le Cellier instead of soda and some places offered fruit smoothies as an option to soda, which I enjoy.
 I opted for the MYW plus, so I can go to Pleasure Island and only pay for drinks. It's a savings this year to only have to pay for one(except that the hotel is the same either way).


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> I remember being able to get a *frozen Capacinno *



Yum... arent they just delicious!


----------



## kat3668

Hey all,
Just found out that on the 13th when we go to Epcot to celebrate Colettes birthday that Neil Patrick Harris will be speaking at the candelight processional!

I LOOOOOVVVEEEE Doogie!




Can't Wait


----------



## Colette

Hey Kat,
 How did you find out about Neil Patrick Harris so soon? I love him and "How I Met Your Mother" is one of my favorite shows-he's great. What a nice thing for him to do for my birthday....Last time I was there, it was Gary Sinese-also great. Did you get my e-mails?                          Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Hey all,
> Just found out that on the 13th when we go to Epcot to celebrate Colettes birthday that Neil Patrick Harris will be speaking at the *candelight processional!*
> I LOOOOOVVVEEEE Doogie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Wait



looking forward in attending


----------



## ANTSS2001

englishrose47 said:


> Am I still to early with any early Fab people? I can't wait to try to hook up with some Dissers!!



Hey I stumble on this thread.. its the Feb. 2008 peeps

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1475131


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

I just read that on your birthday, you can pick up a birthday button at your resort (in case you would like to have it during the first part of the day, before arriving at Epcot).  I've heard that all kinds of nice things happen when you wear a birthday button.

ANTSS,

I'm glad you like the dining schedule!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Thanks-I had read that you could get a different button at each park, but we'll only be at Epcot, so I'd rather get one at the hotel in the morning and wear it all day-I've never been at DisneyWorld for my birthday before, so I'm really excited....                                                            Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> Thanks-I had read that you could get a different button at each park, but we'll only be at Epcot, so I'd rather get one at the hotel in the morning and wear it all day-I've never been at DisneyWorld for my birthday before, so I'm really excited....                                                            Colette



Colette,

I read that they used to have a different birthday button at each park, but now all the parks have the same birthday button.

I'm not sure if the info about being able to get a birthday button at the hotel is correct, but I hope so.  If it turns out they don't have them at the hotel, you could still get one later at Epcot.

Daisy


----------



## kat3668

Colette said:


> Hey Kat,
> How did you find out about Neil Patrick Harris so soon? I love him and "How I Met Your Mother" is one of my favorite shows-he's great. What a nice thing for him to do for my birthday....Last time I was there, it was Gary Sinese-also great. Did you get my e-mails?                          Colette



Hey Colette,

yes, I got your email with the cell numbers, I've been crazy busy this week with the kids graduation (teach nursery school) and progress reports sorry I did'nt get back to you. Was there another email? I found the info on these boards last night while I was snooping around.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1492275&referrerid=&highlight=candlelight+processional
I really do love Doogie, grew up watching that show and got the box dvd set for xmas! 

I'll have to try to catch that show you like when is it on?
Kathy


----------



## Colette

Kathy,
 So school is out now- do you get to relax for the summer? I thought I sent another e-mail, but the one with the cell phone numbers was the important one. I looked upp on Deb Wills site and found the list for the candlelight processional. The show I was telling you about is on Monday nights at 9;30 and Neil Patrick Harris is our favorite character-I never knew he was so funny-I think you'll like it.                                        
                                                                      Colette


----------



## kat3668

Colette said:


> Kathy,
> So school is out now- do you get to relax for the summer? I thought I sent another e-mail, but the one with the cell phone numbers was the important one. I looked upp on Deb Wills site and found the list for the candlelight processional. The show I was telling you about is on Monday nights at 9;30 and Neil Patrick Harris is our favorite character-I never knew he was so funny-I think you'll like it.
> Colette


Hi Colette, 
I don't really ever get to relax at my job, we are an all year program so I work all throughout the summer as well. I have kids leaving and starting the next few weeks and am almost at full capacity of 9 kids a day  All under 3!!! And boys boys boys, out of a class of 16 kids I only have 3 girls! I will be so ready for my trip in December!!! I do get to relax my curricullum in the summer though, more play less structure. 
I will definatley need to check out that show, I dont really watch much tv (except for the red sox games) but always on the hunt for a good laugh!


----------



## englishrose47

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hey I stumble on this thread.. its the Feb. 2008 peeps
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1475131



Thanks but for some reason it wont let me post from your link which board was it on maybe I can from that!!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hey Colette,

Thank you for the PM with the cell phone numbers.

In a message dated June 17, 2007, you asked how was the parasailing at Castaway Cay on December 5, 2006.  I apologize for the delay.  In three words, scary and exhilarating.  Scary because I was 500 feet above the water in a harness.  I did some heavy breathing up there, but not because of any romantic moments.  Exhilarating because...I was 500 feet above the water in a harness.  Marvelling at God's creation on a beautiful morning, I felt almost as if I could reach out and grasp His hand.  It was eerily quiet and peaceful but perfectly safe.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim,
  Thanks for the description of the parasailing-I'm equally excited and scared about trying it, but the idea of seeing DisneyWorld from above sounds incredible. They can take you up 450 or 600 ft., I believe and there's not much difference in price, so I may go for it
                                                                                  Colette


----------



## Colette

I found a great desktop and screensaver this weekend that i thought I would share. If you go to Mousesavers.com and scan down to disney freebies and after you get that page, scan down to the site that is "Get free screensavers-100 years of magic". I love the screensaver with Walt in the lower right corner and the characters on the upper left-they move and change-really neat. It's a nice daily reminder of our upcoming trip....
Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

For the love of Johnny!!!  Very cute!!!

part 1

part 2


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy Fourth !!! ​







(just in case I get stuck at work... greeting you guys in advance  )


----------



## Glendamax

Hey everybody! Just wanted to share that for my bday, one of my uncles gave me a pale yellow polo shirt with a pic of Seal on the back, and his name. The pic is the same as the one in my siggie!

So if you see a solo traveller in Sept. with this shirt on, it's me!


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey just wanted to join the thread. I am thinking of a solo trip sometime in December.


----------



## Colette

Welcome-
  I will be there from 12/10-17. If you read back, you'll see those of us who will be there at the same time and where we're getting together for dinners. There are still some openings so if your dates work out, please join us.                                                                          Colette


----------



## ANTSS2001

MainStMandy said:


> Hey just wanted to join the thread. I am thinking of a solo trip sometime in December.







brady961: Orlando,Fl resident ~ PM when in Town  

cheapi86: 7-4 to 7-9

Phantom82: WL 7-12 to 7-17

dmwang: Dolphin 8-9 to 8-15

newholidayx2: 8-10 to 8-17

eeyoregon: ASMo 8-26 to 9-1

lizardqueen: ASSp 8-26 to 9-4

Brian_WDW74: CBR 8-30 to 9-3

LauraAnn630: ASMU 9-1 to 9-7

LarryinArk: 9-3 to 9-8

StageTek: ASMo 9-5 to 9-13


Reminiscing_Cody: POFQ 9-5 to 9-13

PaulaSB: POFQ 9-8 to 9-29

Glendamax: AKV 9-9 to 9-14

ANTSS2001: Pop 9-11 to 9-15

Chef: ASMu 9-9 to 9-1616
BCV 9-16 to 9-21

nurse.darcy: 9-18 to 9-24

KingdomHeartsFan: ASMu 9-18 to 9-24

Evil Genius: POP 9-23 to 9-29

macraven: 9-24 to 10-4

RachelTori: BC 9-26 to 10-3

ANTSS2001: OKW 9-29 to 10-7

aubriee: 9-29 to 10-7

yearbook50: 10-13 to 10-20

newholidayx2: 11-9 to 11-16

Simba's Mom: BCV 11-29 to 12-6

DaisyDuck001: 12-4 to 12-15

kat3668:  CSR 12-7 to 12-15

aubriee: 12-8 to 12-16

disneytraveler: 12-10 to 12-16

Colette: POFQ 12-10 to 12-17

Disneyfan63: 12-10 to 12-17

MainStMandy: Sometime in December 2007 no final date yet, will update later.


WDWVillain:  12-10 to 12-18


Post your ADR,find a match, meet a friend!!!

​
*
ToT Riders click here!!!*

*September Poppers 2007 check in here*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hope everybody's coping with this heat...

Be well.. Be safe...


----------



## geffric

I thought I here, but maybe I just meant to..lol

Solo 12/6-12/9 at POP..


----------



## macraven

geffric, i was hoping you would go late sept, early oct this year...


----------



## ANTSS2001

geffric said:


> I thought I here, but maybe I just meant to..lol
> 
> Solo 12/6-12/9 at POP..





DaisyDuck001: 12-4 to 12-15

geffric: 12-6 to 12-9 POP

kat3668: CSR 12-7 to 12-15

aubriee: 12-8 to 12-16​
Were you at the meet at the Woodfield Mall 2 yrs ago with a few of the Chicago Disers.


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> geffric, i was hoping you would go late sept, early oct this year...



HIya Homey!!!


----------



## geffric

macraven said:


> geffric, i was hoping you would go late sept, early oct this year...


 
I was trying to figure it out but I couldn't do it with work .. I have to be in Columbus OH first week of October and then a user conference ( i hope) last week of October.. so the Dec time frame worked...  wanna go in Dec for a long weekend?


----------



## geffric

ANTSS2001 said:


> Were you at the meet at the Woodfield Mall 2 yrs ago with a few of the Chicago Disers.


 
the one at the hamburger restuarant in the mall? I stopped by with my yougest son to say HI..


----------



## ANTSS2001

geffric said:


> the one at the hamburger restuarant in the mall? I stopped by with my yougest son to say HI..



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I remember you!!!     Awesome!!!  Glad to see you here at the other end of the DIS Hallway!!!  To bad though I will miss you on December also... my Target date is the 1oth to 15th


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys. So I asked for the days off for my trip today.  I have already kinda been given the ok, but I am solidifying the dates now.

Dec 9-16th  I am trying to rent a studio at the Boardwalk...waaay cheaper than what I was looking at through POP, boy do I miss owning DVC.

My mom is giving me a guilt trip about being alone on my bday but I don't care being alone on my bday.  Plus I have a bunch of friends that are still Cm's.


----------



## Colette

What day is your birthday? Mine is 12/13 and our group is going to Le Cellier for dinner, then candlelight processional and illuminations. Three of us are parasailing in the morning, also, so no being alone on My Birthday...Colette


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> Hey guys. So I asked for the days off for my trip today.  I have already kinda been given the ok, but I am solidifying the dates now.
> 
> Dec 9-16th  I am trying to rent a studio at the Boardwalk...waaay cheaper than what I was looking at through POP, boy do I miss owning DVC.
> 
> My mom is giving me a guilt trip about being alone on my bday but I don't care being alone on my bday.  Plus I have a bunch of friends that are still Cm's.



You'll be there almost the exact same dates as me.  I'm staying at POP Dec 8-16th.  Hoping for an AP discount.  Can't wait!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Hey guys. So I asked for the days off for my trip today.  I have already kinda been given the ok, but I am solidifying the dates now.
> 
> Dec 9-16th  I am trying to rent a studio at the Boardwalk...waaay cheaper than what I was looking at through POP, boy do I miss owning DVC.
> 
> My mom is giving me a guilt trip about being alone on my bday but I don't care being alone on my bday.  Plus I have a bunch of friends that are still Cm's.



Hi MainStMandy,

I'll be at WDW December 4-15.  I have lots of small group events planned, including get-togethers for most meals, and many other activities.  I'll be meeting up with Colette and several other people from this thread, other DisBoards threads, and a few folks from other Disney fan websites.  You are welcome to join me/us for any of the meals (as long as you tell me while we still have space available in the dining reservations) and other activities.

My detailed schedule is posted below.  There may be some minor changes in the meals during MouseFest (12/6-12/10), once the detailed MouseFest schedule is released in fall.

I see in your profile that your birthday is 12/10.  On that day I plan to do the Yuletide Fantasy tour w/Aubriee in the morning, then lunch at Sci Fi Dine In.  Maybe mini-golf that afternoon.  Planning on dinner at Boatwrights Steakhouse at Port Orleans Riverside.  Also planning to try to get an Illuminations Cruise reservation for that evening (they are hard to get, so I don't know if I'll succeed, but I'll try.)  You are welcome to hang out with me and the other DisBoards people I'll be with that day, so you don't have to be alone on your birthday (unless you want to be).

Let me know if you would like me to save you a spot in any of the dining reservations listed below.  The reservations have already been made, but I have some spots open, as detailed below.  It would be nice to meet you. 

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 7/11:

_Tuesday, December 4_

•	Arrive

MGM
•	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

•	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

•	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

•	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

•	~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

_Thursday, December 6_

•	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left)  -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

•	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (4 spots left)
•	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
•	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included)
MGM
•	Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

•	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 3 spots left

•	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 6 spots left 
•	9:00 PM Illuminations
•	9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

•	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 2 spots left

•	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 3 spots left 

•	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
•	9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

_Monday, December 10_

•	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
•	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 3 spots left

•	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
•	Boatwright’s dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
•	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

_Tuesday, December 11_

•	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
•	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 
•	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 4 spots left
•	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

•	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

•	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

•	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
•	Mythos lunch or dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

•	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 
•	~11:30 AM - 1:00PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63

Epcot
•	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, 1 spot left
•	Candlelight Processional 
•	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
•	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
•	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 1 spot left 
•	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

•	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM, can probably add one more
•	PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

•	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included) -- 10AM?
•	Depart


----------



## MainStMandy

Thanks for the invites!! I am working on my schedule (it's at work right now), so I will check yours and figure out what my plans are. I am so excited to go, hopefully I will find out today if I can rent DVC or if I will have to book somewhere else, probably POP, (Aubriee see you there, lol!)

Colette, my birthday is Dec 10, it's a Monday.  I am thinking of doing MK, just because it's my favorite and fireworks on my bday would be awesome!  Plus I used to be a CM and Main ST was the first place I worked, so it's kinda special.

Talk to you guys later!!


----------



## Tara in CT

Hello all  

Just wanted to see if anyone else is planing a solo (or more - whatever!) trip around Sept 22-29th.  

I'm definitely going to see Cirque du Soleil - the only show that week is on the 22nd - so if anyone is interested I will definitely be there.

I'll have the DDP so I was thinking it would be cool to check out some table-service places I like or some new ones, so if anyone is interested let me know!

I'll be at the Coronado Springs, I went there once in 2000 and loved it, so I can't wait to go back!  Plus it rained the entire time I was there so it will be nice to actually use the pools.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> You'll be there almost the exact same dates as me.  I'm staying at POP Dec 8-16th.  Hoping for an AP discount.  Can't wait!



Hi Aubriee

That's exactly the same dates that I will be at POP (Dec 8-16) - I usually stay in the 1950's section (with the giant bowling pins)


----------



## aubriee

Tara in CT said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone else is planing a solo (or more - whatever!) trip around Sept 22-29th.
> 
> I'm definitely going to see Cirque du Soleil - the only show that week is on the 22nd - so if anyone is interested I will definitely be there.
> 
> I'll have the DDP so I was thinking it would be cool to check out some table-service places I like or some new ones, so if anyone is interested let me know!



I'll just barely miss you.  I was able to get free dining via the Bounce Back Program and will be there Sept 29th-Oct 7th at All Star Music.  I wanted to be there for the Food & Wine Festival and for MNSSHP.




PennConn said:


> Hi Aubriee
> 
> That's exactly the same dates that I will be at POP (Dec 8-16) - I usually stay in the 1950's section (with the giant bowling pins)



  I've been in the 50's once and liked it but for some reason it seems like I get put in the 70's almost every time I go.  It could be because I always request to be close as possible to the bus stops .  I believe we're both going to be at some of the same meals with Daisy and Collette's groups, so I'll see you there.


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 MK sounds like a fun birthday. How long were you a CM-what a great job.
You can still join us for le Cellier, if you want to, on the 13th. Check out Daisy's schedule....


----------



## MainStMandy

Colette said:


> Mandy,
> MK sounds like a fun birthday. How long were you a CM-what a great job.
> You can still join us for le Cellier, if you want to, on the 13th. Check out Daisy's schedule....



I worked there for 2 semester (once at MK and once at MGM), I recruited for Disney for 5 years and was a Disney Store Manager for a little over a year.

I tried to go back and get a job there this March, but it's terribly hard to get in from the "outside"

I emailed Daisy about le cellier, def want to join you guys for that!!


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 I would think it would be easier to get back if you had worked there before, but I imagine there are so many people waiting to work at DisneyWorld, at any given time, that it may be "who you know". Is it as fun a job as it looks?
 I'm glad that you'll be joining us for Le Cellier-should be a fun night- it's always on my "to do" list.


----------



## PennConn

OOPS I couldn't figure out how to delete this post .... Please see my next post immediately following ......


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I've been in the 50's once and liked it but for some reason it seems like I get put in the 70's almost every time I go.  It could be because I always request to be close as possible to the bus stops .  I believe we're both going to be at some of the same meals with Daisy and Collette's groups, so I'll see you there.



Hi Aubriee

I was also in the 90's section with the cell phones once - that was fairly close to the busses and food court as well. Glad that you'll be at some of our communal meals - should be a lot of fun!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Mandy, you have the last spot in our Le Cellier dinner reservation for 12/13!  Welcome to the dinner and Colette's birthday celebration.

The 12/13 Le Cellier dinner is now full, with all 12 spots reserved, unless someone cancels out.  The people attending are: Colette, DaisyDuck001, Kat, Rich, Glenda(2), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS, Disneyfan63(Jim), aubriee, and MainStMandy.

Has anyone heard lately if Karnak still plans to attend?

Mandy, once you have a chance to think about your plans, I'll look forward to hearing from you about whether you'd like to join us for anything else. 

Daisy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi Guys!!!  Have a safe Friday the 13th!!!  

Work has been in the way of my Dising moments for the past few days .  Hope all is well with everybody!



MainStMandy said:


> Hey guys. So I asked for the days off for my trip today.  I have already kinda been given the ok, but I am solidifying the dates now.
> 
> Dec 9-16th  I am trying to rent a studio at the Boardwalk...waaay cheaper than what I was looking at through POP, boy do I miss owning DVC.
> 
> My mom is giving me a guilt trip about being alone on my bday but I don't care being alone on my bday.  Plus I have a bunch of friends that are still Cm's.



Yey!!  A finalize dates.. I did update the 1st page!!





Tara in CT said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone else is planing a solo (or more - whatever!) trip around Sept 22-29th.



Just like aubree I am going to miss you by a hairline me and my tribe will be there Sept 29th at around 10PM till Oct 7tth L





aubriee said:


> I'll just barely miss you.  I was able to get free dining via the Bounce Back Program and will be there Sept 29th-Oct 7th at All Star Music.  I wanted to be there for the Food & Wine Festival and for MNSSHP.



What day are you doing MNSSHP ???


----------



## Tara in CT

I thought I was missing the food and wine fest since I booked for the end of summer sale rates - but I just realized this morning that it starts on the 28th of September!  So that was a great suprise - I'll be there for one whole day (I leave the 29th), so It looks like I'll be eating and drinking my way through Epcot that entire Friday!!!  yay!


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Mandy, you have the last spot in our Le Cellier dinner reservation for 12/13!  Welcome to the dinner and Colette's birthday celebration.
> 
> The 12/13 Le Cellier dinner is now full, with all 12 spots reserved, unless someone cancels out.  The people attending are: Colette, DaisyDuck001, Kat, Rich, Glenda(2), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS, Disneyfan63(Jim), aubriee, and MainStMandy.
> 
> Has anyone heard lately if Karnak still plans to attend?
> 
> Mandy, once you have a chance to think about your plans, I'll look forward to hearing from you about whether you'd like to join us for anything else.
> 
> Daisy



YAY!! I am so excited. I absolutely LOVE Le Cellier despite what everyone else thinks...

Have never been to Candelight Processional.  When do I buy tickets or what do I do next???

SO EXCITED!! Still have to confirm the hotel, but the simple fact I have the days off is exciting to me.

A very good friend (read ex-boyfriend) is joining me for my birthday. Not sure what I want to do yet, but he said anything I want.  He works at the Monsters Comedy Club, as a pirate and is a Traditions assistant. SO JEALOUS!!


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 I love Le Cellier also and have never had a bad meal there. We didn't book the package for the Candlelight Processional because it's free, so we'll just walk over and wait in line for seats. The guest speaker is Neil Patrick Harris that evening. I've been once and it was really nice.
 I'm envious of anyone who has such a fun job at DisneyWorld-I would be happy working there in any aspect....you'll have a fun birthday! I've never parasailed before-that's why I picked my birthday to go for the first time-I try to do one new thing each time I go on vacation and I alternate between DisneyWorld and Carnival Cruises, so always something new to try...


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Sept. Solos! It's almost time to go!!!!


----------



## disneytraveler

Great another person added to the Le Cellier night. I have not been there in years and the 1st time there i thought it was wonderful 

Time is getting closer. Right now i am getting ready for my trip to Ky for
the annual ventriloquist convention!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi Guys!!!  Have a safe Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> What day are you doing MNSSHP ???



I'll be at MNSSHP Sunday Sept 30th.  It will be my first time, so I'm excited.  I bought two costumes, but am undecided if I'm going to wear either one.  I'm also a nurse, so am thinking about just wearing a pair of my scrubs (which would probably be more comfortable).


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> I'll be at MNSSHP Sunday Sept 30th.  It will be my first time, so I'm excited.  I bought two costumes, but am undecided if I'm going to wear either one.  I'm also a nurse, so am thinking about just wearing a pair of my scrubs (which would probably be more comfortable).



awesome!!!  thats the nite we're going... and if you see another diser in scrubs that could be me...


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  thats the nite we're going... and if you see another diser in scrubs that could be me...


Hmmm . . . Maybe that could be the official DISer costume - green scrubs. That way it would REALLY be easy to spot a DISer at the party.


----------



## Glendamax

Sorry for the double post folks . . . but I got a couple of questions . . .

1. *Colette and Daisy*: I know I'm going to eat with you at LeCellier and Primetime in December. Please remind me of the dates, times, and name its reserved under (you can PM the names).

2. *Antss*, when you get a chance, please add me to the December list.
Dec. 11-15th @ AKV

3. Do I HAVE to buy my Christmas party ticket now, or do I have some time? I plan on going on Fri. 12/14.

4. When is the best time to buy my plane tix for Dec.?

5. Has anyone seen the manual for the new telephone I bought. I cant find it. Hollar if you see it!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> 2. *Antss*, when you get a chance, please add me to the December list.
> Dec. 11-15th @ AKV
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Has anyone seen the manual for the new telephone I bought. I cant find it. Hollar if you see it!




hey woman!!  I did update the 1st page  

and I missed this part.. what kinda phone are we talking about ?


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Has anyone seen the manual for the new telephone I bought. I cant find it. Hollar if you see it!



Glendamax

Try going to the website of the telephone manufacturer - You can often print off copies of instruction manuals from the Internet.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax said:


> Sorry for the double post folks . . . but I got a couple of questions . . .
> 
> 1. *Colette and Daisy*: I know I'm going to eat with you at LeCellier and Primetime in December. Please remind me of the dates, times, and name its reserved under (you can PM the names).
> 
> 2. *Antss*, when you get a chance, please add me to the December list.
> Dec. 11-15th @ AKV
> 
> 3. Do I HAVE to buy my Christmas party ticket now, or do I have some time? I plan on going on Fri. 12/14.
> 
> 4. When is the best time to buy my plane tix for Dec.?
> 
> 5. Has anyone seen the manual for the new telephone I bought. I cant find it. Hollar if you see it!



Glendamax,

Le Cellier dinner reservation is 12/13 at 4:50 PM.  Let's try to arrive there by 4:35 or 4:40.  (When you find out whether your friend will be joining us for that dinner, please let me know.  We're saving a spot, but if your friend can't go, we would give someone else a chance to use that spot.)  

You don't have to buy your MVMCP ticket now, but it's hard to guess if/when it may sell out.  I bought mine last year in fall.  If you know for sure which night you want to go, it's safer to buy it now.  It might be OK if you wait a month or two, but I don't really know.

The best time to buy a December plane ticket is when you find a good sale on the airfare.  When you see a price you like, that's a good time to buy.

Daisy


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  thats the nite we're going... and if you see another diser in scrubs that could be me...






hey homie antss........check out this thread.  we have a dis meet up for mnsshp on the 30th.......

would like to see your name on it also.  would love to see as many disers as we can get to meet up !

you are all invited.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1460241


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Hmmm . . . Maybe that could be the official DISer costume - green scrubs. That way it would REALLY be easy to spot a DISer at the party.



Hey, that might work.  I have two pairs of green scrubs, including one pair that are lime green.   




macraven said:


> hey homie antss........check out this thread.  we have a dis meet up for mnsshp on the 30th.......
> 
> would like to see your name on it also.  would love to see as many disers as we can get to meet up !
> 
> you are all invited.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1460241



I just PM'd MissPiggy to add me to her list for this.  I just hope I don't  get my dates and times mixed up for my Sept/Oct and Dec trip activities.


----------



## Evil Genius

I 've been lurking.

I will now be at ASMo, due to a pin code and pop was unavailable. But hey it saved me $160.00  


I'll be at MNSHHP on September 28th.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Evil Genius said:


> I 've been lurking.
> 
> I will now be at ASMo, due to a pin code and pop was unavailable. But hey it saved me $160.00
> 
> 
> I'll be at MNSHHP on September 28th.



hey my neighbor in IL, hows it going...  Hope all is well... in my case I have been homebound since Thursday due to a respiratory infection ( per MD's educational guess I am going through a bacterial infection!!!  And educational GUESS  ) ...  hopefully I will be back to work on Tuesday... looking back from thursday... I could have gone to WDW w/o anybody looking for me   I bet you I would have been feeling better the next day!!!

Anywhooooo...  we(with dsis) might be back along route 64 in St Charles around Nov!!!  We'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> and I missed this part.. what kinda phone are we talking about ?





PennConn said:


> Glendamax
> Try going to the website of the telephone manufacturer - You can often print off copies of instruction manuals from the Internet.


Sorry folks - lame attempt at humor - I just need to look for it. But, if I dont find it, I WILL search the internet. Thanks!



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Glendamax,
> Le Cellier dinner reservation is 12/13 at 4:50 PM.  Let's try to arrive there by 4:35 or 4:40.


Thanks for the info! Will keep better notes. I have to keep track of my purchases for both trips now that they're getting close. I hope I can wait to get some of the stuff for Dec, after I get back from my Sept. trip! We'll see!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax said:


> Sorry folks - lame attempt at humor - I just need to look for it. But, if I dont find it, I WILL search the internet. Thanks!



I realized you were joking about the phone manual, and I appreciated the humor.  It's also nice that some who took the question seriously were trying to help you.  This is a positive, supportive community.


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys, I want to take myself off the Le Cellier list.  I have a friend joining me for the trip now and I know that was the last spot...plus I am not sure what our plans are now.  She's a diser, so we still may meet up with you guys at some point! Thanks!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Hey guys, I want to take myself off the Le Cellier list.  I have a friend joining me for the trip now and I know that was the last spot...plus I am not sure what our plans are now.  She's a diser, so we still may meet up with you guys at some point! Thanks!!



Mandy, thanks for letting us know.

Everyone else, now we again have one spot open for Le Cellier dinner on 12/13.  I'm sure that long before then, someone will want this spot.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I realized you were joking about the phone manual, and I appreciated the humor.  It's also nice that some who took the question seriously were trying to help you.  This is a positive, supportive community.


 (You're right! I'm gonna ask another question and see what happens . . .)

Hey DISers, have you seen my date? He's 6'4", athletic, and loves kids.


----------



## MainStMandy

Glendamax said:


> (You're right! I'm gonna ask another question and see what happens . . .)
> 
> Hey DISers, have you seen my date? He's 6'4", athletic, and loves kids.



And if you find him, can you ask him where his single brother is???


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> (You're right! I'm gonna ask another question and see what happens . . .)
> 
> Hey DISers, have you seen my date? He's 6'4", athletic, and loves kids.




   



MainStMandy said:


> And if you find him, can you ask him where his single brother is???




   

Have a Good day peeps!!!


----------



## macraven

Glendamax said:


> (You're right! I'm gonna ask another question and see what happens . . .)
> 
> Hey DISers, have you seen my date? He's 6'4", athletic, and loves kids.




i was going to reply what mandy said.....




MainStMandy said:


> And if you find him, can you ask him where his single brother is???




you stole my thunder.....


----------



## englishrose47

Glendamax said:


> (You're right! I'm gonna ask another question and see what happens . . .)
> 
> Hey DISers, have you seen my date? He's 6'4", athletic, and loves kids.



Hey that sounds like my son in law!! Sorry Glenda don't think DD will give him up!!


----------



## bpmorley

why is it that nobody is looking for a 5'10" little chubby & bald guy??????


----------



## macraven

why would we wish for something we already have......


----------



## Alicnwondrln

Hi everyone just wanted to pop in and say hi
I will be traveling with "mandy"


----------



## macraven

Alicnwondrln said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to pop in and say hi
> I will be traveling with "mandy"



 
hi stranger!

now i have to go look and see when mandy will be there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> why would we wish for something we already have......



 



Alicnwondrln said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to pop in and say hi
> I will be traveling with "mandy"


----------



## Glendamax

bpmorley said:


> why is it that nobody is looking for a 5'10" little chubby & bald guy??????


 Well I'm not looking for one because I'm 6 feet tall - would be nice to look UP at my date. But hey, having a great sense of humor does go a LONG way . . .  

Now back to the topic folks!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Good morning!

Today I intend to book my MouseFest trip, which like last year, Lord willing, will include the four-night, five-day cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay; but which unlike last year, will include ten or twelve nights in WDW instead of five.  I'm thinking of doing a split-stay between two on-property resorts, the second a deluxe, at which I've never stayed.  These include All Star Movies among the Values; Caribbean Beach, Coronado Springs, and Port Orleans Riverside among the Moderates; and Animal Kingdom Lodge; the Magic Kingdom resorts except Wilderness Lodge; Boardwalk; the Swolphin; and the Yacht Club among the Deluxes. 

Needless to say, unlike last year, I do not anticipate meeting anyone special, such as many on the "Any Single Disney Men Out There?" thread have done (congratulations!), so I can avoid that inevitable disappointment.

I've signed up for a lot of meets on this particular board, and I anticipate honoring every one.

Stay tooned!

Jim


----------



## MainStMandy

macraven said:


> hi stranger!
> 
> now i have to go look and see when mandy will be there.



Hey Mac 

Kel and I will be at the YC from Dec 9-16


----------



## Glendamax

Disneyfan63 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today I intend to book my MouseFest trip, which like last year, Lord willing, will include the four-night, five-day cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay; but which unlike last year, will include ten or twelve nights in WDW instead of five.
> Jim


What dates are you considering?



MainStMandy said:


> Hey Mac
> 
> Kel and I will be at the YC from Dec 9-16


I'll be at AKV Dec. 11-15th! Maybe we'll run into each other! Are you going to the Christmas Party @ MK?


----------



## WDWVillain

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Mandy, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Everyone else, now we again have one spot open for Le Cellier dinner on 12/13.  I'm sure that long before then, someone will want this spot.
> 
> Daisy



ok, I know I have not really been here. But I will be at AKL Dec 10-18th. And I may want to eat a meal!  If the 13th is still available,maybe I will join in? Just let me know!
~Thanks..


----------



## Disneyfan63

Glendamax said:


> What dates are you considering?
> 
> I did my vacation schedule at work in May, and requested and, thanks to "use or lose" leave, got the entire first half of December off.  The MouseFest cruise is Sunday, December 2 to Thursday, December 6.  Ten more nights in WDW then would be Thursday, December 6 to Sunday, December 16.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Alicnwondrln

macraven said:


> hi stranger!
> 
> now i have to go look and see when mandy will be there.



well howdy !

nice to see you


----------



## macraven

MainStMandy said:


> Hey Mac
> 
> Kel and I will be at the YC from Dec 9-16


]






oh snap

my dates are late sept/early oct


----------



## bpmorley

Disneyfan63 said:


> Glendamax said:
> 
> 
> 
> What dates are you considering?
> 
> I did my vacation schedule at work in May, and requested and, thanks to "use or lose" leave, got the entire first half of December off.  The MouseFest cruise is Sunday, December 2 to Thursday, December 6.  Ten more nights in WDW then would be Thursday, December 6 to Sunday, December 16.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days.  Sounds like Government work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Colette

I don't go on vacation with the anticipation of meeting someone, because I don't want that to be my whole focus, but if I should, then that's a bonus. I just enjoy meeting new people and having fun and I live my life by "Everything happens for a reason", so if it's meant to happen, it will, if not, hopefully, I've made some new friends and there's always next trip.


----------



## Glendamax

Disneyfan63 said:


> I did my vacation schedule at work in May, and requested and, thanks to "use or lose" leave, got the entire first half of December off.  The MouseFest cruise is Sunday, December 2 to Thursday, December 6.  Ten more nights in WDW then would be Thursday, December 6 to Sunday, December 16.
> Jim


OH MY GOSH!!! That's GREAT! So I'll be there a few days that you will: 11th-15th! I'm going to the Christmas party on the 14th. I  havent bought the ticket yet though.



Colette said:


> I don't go on vacation with the anticipation of meeting someone, because I don't want that to be my whole focus, but if I should, then that's a bonus. I just enjoy meeting new people and having fun and I live my life by "Everything happens for a reason", so if it's meant to happen, it will, if not, hopefully, I've made some new friends and there's always next trip.


When I grow up, I wanna be like you. I AM hoping to meet someone on both trips!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> I don't go on vacation with the anticipation of meeting someone, because I don't want that to be my whole focus, but if I should, then that's a bonus. I just enjoy meeting new people and having fun and I live my life by "Everything happens for a reason", so if it's meant to happen, it will, if not, hopefully, I've made some new friends and there's always next trip.



I feel the same way!  And at MouseFest last year, I met some new friends that I look forward to seeing again this year -- including aubriee and geffric!

Daisy


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I just booked for Mousefest! I'll be at ASMo Dec. 5 - 12!  

*Brian*


----------



## DaisyDuck001

WDWVillain, yes you may join us for the Le Cellier dinner on 12/13!

Brian WDW74, glad you're going to MouseFest!  I'm there December 4-15.

Would you like to join our little group for any of the other meals?  The 12/13 dinner reservation is full again, but I still have space available at all the other meals.  The schedule is posted in this thread.  Let me know if you need another copy.

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Brian WDW74, glad you're going to MouseFest!  I'm there December 4-15.
> Would you like to join our little group for any of the other meals?  The 12/13 dinner reservation is full again, but I still have space available at all the other meals.  The schedule is posted in this thread.  Let me know if you need another copy.
> 
> Daisy



Brian

I will also be at WDW around this time - December 8 -16, and will be participating in many of the group meals that Daisy and Colette have done such a great job of organizing.

I also have one other meal reservation that is not part of the group reservations. It's for lunch at Rose & Crown at Epcot (England pavillion) at 12:20 PM on Monday, December 10.  So far Jim (Disneyfan 63) will be joining me. Please let me know if you would like to join us!  (And that goes for anyone else who would like to be included.)


----------



## WDWVillain

DaisyDuck001 said:


> WDWVillain, yes you may join us for the Le Cellier dinner on 12/13!
> 
> Brian WDW74, glad you're going to MouseFest!  I'm there December 4-15.
> 
> Would you like to join our little group for any of the other meals?  The 12/13 dinner reservation is full again, but I still have space available at all the other meals.  The schedule is posted in this thread.  Let me know if you need another copy.
> 
> Daisy


sounds great!!!  thanks
If you need any info from me just let me know!


----------



## bpmorley

All this talk about meeting for meals.  Has anyone thought about having a cookout?  BCV, OKW & SSR all have BBQ areas with tables nearby to sit.  Everyone could be bring something.  Just a thought


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> All this talk about meeting for meals.  Has anyone thought about having a cookout?  BCV, OKW & SSR all have BBQ areas with tables nearby to sit.  Everyone could be bring something.  Just a thought



That would be fun  I think Kel and I would be up for that.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> All this talk about meeting for meals.  Has anyone thought about having a cookout?  BCV, OKW & SSR all have BBQ areas with tables nearby to sit.  Everyone could be bring something.  Just a thought


Like this ???  This was taken at SSR by the quiet Pool behind Congress Bldg.  I can bring some BBQ if this push trough!!!


----------



## PennConn

bpmorley said:


> All this talk about meeting for meals.  Has anyone thought about having a cookout?  BCV, OKW & SSR all have BBQ areas with tables nearby to sit.  Everyone could be bring something.  Just a thought



This won't interfere with the Dining Reservations that Colette and Daisy have worked so hard to set up, will it?


----------



## Colette

I can only speak for myself, but having the DDP has enabled me to book dinners for my entire stay, so I wouldn't be interested in a BBQ. Also, when I'm on vacation, I try not to have to cook or do dishes for the week. We'll have fun at the restaurants and parks together, so I'll keep my schedule as is-it's full up.....but thanks for the offer, I'm sure that you'll find others that will want to join you and hope to see you at one of our dinners.


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I can only speak for myself, but having the DDP has enabled me to book dinners for my entire stay, so I wouldn't be interested in a BBQ. Also, when I'm on vacation, I try not to have to cook or do dishes for the week. We'll have fun at the restaurants and parks together, so I'll keep my schedule as is-it's full up.....but thanks for the offer, I'm sure that you'll find others that will want to join you and hope to see you at one of our dinners.



I'm with Colette (Literally, as we are at most of the same DDP reservations together) - a BBQ during this kind of vacation (at a hotel as opposed to a campground) really isn't my cup of tea.  (Plus I will have been to so many cookouts this summer, that I will have had my fill for the year.)  But I'm sure you will have a great time!  (And as Colette says, please join us for one or more of our dinners.)


----------



## bpmorley

It was just a suggestion.  But to me an open grill and a cold beer doesn't feel like cooking


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> I'm with Colette (Literally, as we are at most of the same DDP reservations together) - a BBQ during this kind of vacation (at a hotel as opposed to a campground) really isn't my cup of tea.  (Plus I will have been to so many cookouts this summer, that I will have had my fill for the year.)  But I'm sure you will have a great time!  (And as Colette says, please join us for one or more of our dinners.)



I also agree with Colette and PennConn on this one.  I enjoy barbecues and potlucks back home, but I have dining reservations for all my meals at WDW, and I won't have access to a kitchen or grocery store to prepare or buy anything to bring to a potluck barbecue.

bpmorley, we still have space at all of my dining reservations except Le Cellier, so if you'd like to join us for any of our other meals, please let me know!


----------



## aubriee

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I also agree with Colette and PennConn on this one.  I enjoy barbecues and potlucks back home, but I have dining reservations for all my meals at WDW, and I won't have access to a kitchen or grocery store to prepare or buy anything to bring to a potluck barbecue.



I love BBQs, but was wondering  the same thing.  I'll be flying in and will be dependent on WDW transportation.   I don't know where we would be able to get the stuff for a potluck.  Sounds like a fun idea though!


----------



## PennConn

bpmorley said:


> It was just a suggestion.  But to me an open grill and a cold beer doesn't feel like cooking



Hi bpmorley 

I hope I didn't offend you - It's just that I've never been invited to as many cookouts in one summer as I have this year, so I will have had my fill by Labor Day!  (But please feel free to join our dinner group during your stay, we would love to have you.)


----------



## bpmorley

PennConn said:


> Hi bpmorley
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you - It's just that I've never been invited to as many cookouts in one summer as I have this year, so I will have had my fill by Labor Day!  (But please feel free to join our dinner group during your stay, we would love to have you.)



Not at all.  I've been to tons of cookouts myself and I see your point.  I do think that a bbq in WDW would feel different.  Once we come back from our cruise we'll sit down and pick some meals to join you guys for.


----------



## MainStMandy

Can someone updated me on what spots on tours and dining may be open with those of you going in December?? Turns out I am back to going solo and I am not quite sure of my plans or dining and things. Thanks!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> I love BBQs, but was wondering  the same thing.  I'll be flying in and will be dependent on WDW transportation.   I don't know where we would be able to get the stuff for a potluck.  Sounds like a fun idea though!



last April 07 we did a BBQ at the Quiet Pool at SSR for my bday... we did invite the horticultures and mousekeeper and it was fun... and if the BBQ is done at the SSR quiet Pool friends just took the ferry and they are there...  But it is true that BBQ would consume a full day and if you are there on a scheduled time BBQ would be a somewhat waste of time...



bpmorley said:


> Not at all.  I've been to tons of cookouts myself and I see your point.  I do think that a bbq in WDW would feel different.  Once we come back from our cruise we'll sit down and pick some meals to join you guys for.




maybe in the future are trips will coincide and will love to have you over for BBQ.  We always set a day for BBQ at SSR.  And we get tons of victim to join us for lunch!!!  Last time we had prime rib, chicken thighs, shrimp on a stick and some hotdogs!!!


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> Can someone updated me on what spots on tours and dining may be open with those of you going in December?? Turns out I am back to going solo and I am not quite sure of my plans or dining and things. Thanks!



Mandy

You are more than welcome to join Jim and myself for Lunch Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM at Rose & Crown in Epcot (England).  Let me know if you are interested.  (This is the only reservation I'm in charge of.  Colette and Daisy are handling the other group meals.)


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Mandy
> 
> You are more than welcome to join Jim and myself for Lunch Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM at Rose & Crown in Epcot (England).  Let me know if you are interested.  (This is the only reservation I'm in charge of.  Colette and Daisy are handling the other group meals.)



That sounds like fun!  That is my birthday   I will definitely join you guys for that.  I am going to make a reservation for O'hana that night if anyone wants to join. I am pretty sure at least one of my CM friends (Laugh Floor monster/pirate and a VIP Guest Relations CM) will be joining me.


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> That sounds like fun!  That is my birthday   I will definitely join you guys for that.  I am going to make a reservation for O'hana that night if anyone wants to join. I am pretty sure at least one of my CM friends (Laugh Floor monster/pirate and a VIP Guest Relations CM) will be joining me.



Hi Mandy

I just got off the phone with Disney Dining, and have added you to the reservation with Jim and I.  I will send you the confirmation number and name via private message.

(There is one more spot at our table if anyone else would like to join us - Rose & Crown Mon 12/10 at 12:20 PM for Lunch)


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> I just got off the phone with Disney Dining, and have added you to the reservation with Jim and I.  I will send you the confirmation number and name via private message.
> 
> (There is one more spot at our table if anyone else would like to join us - Rose & Crown Mon 12/10 at 12:20 PM for Lunch)



YAY! Thanks


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> That sounds like fun!  That is my birthday   I will definitely join you guys for that.



And by coincidence, Today is MY Birthday!  (Or as I prefer to say, the 9th Anniversary of my 29th Birthday! LOL)


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> And by coincidence, Today is MY Birthday!  (Or as I prefer to say, the 9th Anniversary of my 29th Birthday! LOL)




Does that mean we get the senior citizen discount?


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> And by coincidence, Today is MY Birthday!  (Or as I prefer to say, the 9th Anniversary of my 29th Birthday! LOL)


----------



## Tim68

PennConn said:


> And by coincidence, Today is MY Birthday!  (Or as I prefer to say, the 9th Anniversary of my 29th Birthday! LOL)



Happy Birthday PennConn. Have a great day.  

Tim


----------



## PennConn

Thank You, Gracias, Merci, and Danke Schoen to All for your Happy Birthday Wishes!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> Thank You, Gracias, Merci, and Danke Schoen to All for your Happy Birthday Wishes!



anything planned ???


----------



## Disneyfan63

Happy Birthday, PennConn!

Jim


----------



## PennConn

ANTSS2001 said:


> anything planned ???



Just got back from Outback Steakhouse with a group of friends - pretty low key, but still lots of fun.  My friend Mary surprised the whole table by picking up the tab!


----------



## PennConn

Disneyfan63 said:


> Happy Birthday, PennConn!
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim - Did you get my message about Rose & Crown? Mandy is joining us too ...


----------



## DarthKTrava

Happy Birthday, Rich!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Can someone updated me on what spots on tours and dining may be open with those of you going in December?? Turns out I am back to going solo and I am not quite sure of my plans or dining and things. Thanks!



Hi, Mandy!  It will be good if you can join us for some meals and activities, after all.  The 12/13 Le Cellier dinner reservation is now full again, but I currently still have space open at everything else.  My complete schedule is below, at the end of this post.  If you would like me to save you a spot at any of the meals, please let me know which ones.  If you would like to join us for the 12/10 Yuletide Fantasy Tour (on your birthday), you would make your tour reservation directly with WDW, and meet us there.  I will also try to get an Illuminations cruise reservation for that evening (12/10), but won't know until September if I can get it.  The boat seats ten people.  For all _other_ activities listed below, there is no limit on how many people can go, but please let me know which ones interest you, so we can look for you there.

This invitation is also open to everyone else.

By the way, I won't be able to check this board again until the end of the weekend, as I'm off to Disneyland for a couple of days.  It will be nice to have a Disney experience to tide me over until we all meet in Florida in December.

When I get back, I'll check if Mandy or anyone else is interested in the remaining space in the dining reservations.  If we run out of spaces at any meals, the available spaces will go to the people who posted or PM'd first.

Belated Happy Birthday to PennConn!

And I'll be back in a few days!

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 7/24:

_Tuesday, December 4_

•	Arrive

MGM
•	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

•	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

•	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

•	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

•	~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

_Thursday, December 6_

•	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left)  -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

•	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (4 spots left)
•	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
•	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included)
MGM
•	Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

•	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 3 spots left

•	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 6 spots left 
•	9:00 PM Illuminations
•	9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

•	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 2 spots left

•	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 3 spots left 

•	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
•	9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

_Monday, December 10_

•	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
•	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 3 spots left

•	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
•	Boatwright’s dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
•	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

_Tuesday, December 11_

•	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
•	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 
•	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 4 spots left
•	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

•	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

•	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

•	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
•	Mythos lunch or dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

•	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 
•	~11:30 AM - 1:00PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63

Epcot
•	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL
•	Candlelight Processional 
•	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
•	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
•	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 
•	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

•	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM, can probably add one more
•	PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

•	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included) -- 10AM?
•	Depart


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 I have seats available for 12/10 at planet Hollywood at 7:00, 12/12 at 50's Prime Time Cafe at 6:30 and 12/15 at Cape May Cafe at 5:50. Let me know if any of those fits your schedule.

Rich,
 Happy Birthday, a day late-just got home from a 24-hour shift-hope you had fun.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I have decided on the dates for my trip, if not the resorts.  I will sail on the Disney Wonder from December 2-6, 2007 and will be at WDW from December 6-16, 2007 departing that Sunday the 16th. 

Rich, thanks for the PM.  See you there!

Collette: I would also like to be considered for 12/10 Planet Hollywood at 7:00 pm and for 12/12 at 50's Prime Time Cafe at 6:30 pm.  I was not impressed with Cape May Cafe dinner when I went in 2004.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 I added you to Planet Hollywood, joining myself, Kat, Rich and Vanessa   and 50's Prime Time Cafe with myself, Rich, Glenda, Kat and Vanessa.
 There are mixed reviews about the Cape May Clambake, but being a buffet, I'm sure that there will be enough choices. I hear good things about the shrimp and spareribs, both are fine with me. It's more of a convenient and easily accessible place to meet Marsha, who you may have seen earlier posts from. I've been e-mailing her for quite some time and she is in a wheelchair-actually, a new motorized one and this was her suggestion, so I want to meet her where she'll be comfortable. Being from New England, I'm not expecting seafood like I'm used to....


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi, everyone!

This is an abbreviated version of my MouseFest 2007 MegaBlast itinerary.  I went to my travel agent and paid two deposits (one for the cruise, one for the land portion) on a two-week Disney trip, arriving the morning of Sunday, December 2nd, 2007 and departing the evening of Sunday, December 16, 2007.

December 2-6:  Arrive MCO by USAir at 10:30 AM.  Take Disney Cruise Line bus to Port Canaveral, check in and board the Disney Wonder for the four-night MouseFest Cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay.  Stateroom category 8, #5516, outside stateroom.  Second DCL cruise, Castaway Club member.

December 6-10:  Arrive at Port Canaveral, get bags and board Disney Cruise Line bus to Walt Disney World.  For eleven days in the World I will have a one-day Magic Your Way basic ticket, one park (which I will use December 6 in Magic Kingdom for MVMCP); and a 10-day Hopper for the rest of my trip.  Check into All Star Movies standard room on Thursday, December 6 for five nights.

December 11-15:  Check out of All Star Movies and check into Animal Kingdom Lodge standard room for five nights.  

December 16: Magical Express to MCO at about 4:30 pm.  Depart MCO on USAir at 7:30 pm and arrive PHL at 9:57 pm.

I will not know specifics until I receive my confirmation in the snail mail.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 Glad you have all of your reservations made-sounds like a busy and fun 2 weeks. I went on the Magic during it's Inaugural year and really enjoyed the ship. I love the staterooms better than any other ship, but miss having a casino....


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Being from New England, I'm not expecting seafood like I'm used to....



I was thinking the same thing Colette (In fact I usually associate Clam Bakes with New England, not Cape May), but no matter what the buffet is actually like, at least we can say that we were there!


----------



## Colette

Marsha raves about the peel-and-eat shrimp and I love shrimp, so I figure I can make a meal of that, salad and dessert-that plus good company......


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Marsha raves about the peel-and-eat shrimp and I love shrimp, so I figure I can make a meal of that, salad and dessert-that plus good company......



I looked at the menu for Cape May Cafe over at www.allearsnet.com - The menu looked pretty good, but there seemed to be more "landlubber" foods than seafood!  Oh well, this is a Disney fantasy version of the seashore after all!

I love shrimp too, and I'm on a quest to find the world's best New England Clam Chowder, so I'm looking forward to trying Disney's version (My favorite chowder so far is at Lenny & Joe's Fish Tale, which is a landmark here in Connecticut, located on U.S. Route 1 in Westbrook)

I agree with Colette about "good company" - I feel as if I've known some of the people on this thread for quite some time.


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, Mandy!  It will be good if you can join us for some meals and activities, after all.  The 12/13 Le Cellier dinner reservation is now full again, but I currently still have space open at everything else.  My complete schedule is below, at the end of this post.  If you would like me to save you a spot at any of the meals, please let me know which ones.  If you would like to join us for the 12/10 Yuletide Fantasy Tour (on your birthday), you would make your tour reservation directly with WDW, and meet us there.  I will also try to get an Illuminations cruise reservation for that evening (12/10), but won't know until September if I can get it.  The boat seats ten people.  For all _other_ activities listed below, there is no limit on how many people can go, but please let me know which ones interest you, so we can look for you there.
> 
> This invitation is also open to everyone else.
> 
> By the way, I won't be able to check this board again until the end of the weekend, as I'm off to Disneyland for a couple of days.  It will be nice to have a Disney experience to tide me over until we all meet in Florida in December.
> 
> When I get back, I'll check if Mandy or anyone else is interested in the remaining space in the dining reservations.  If we run out of spaces at any meals, the available spaces will go to the people who posted or PM'd first.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to PennConn!
> 
> And I'll be back in a few days!
> 
> Daisy
> 
> Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 7/24:
> 
> _Tuesday, December 4_
> 
> 	Arrive
> 
> MGM
> 	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)
> 
> 	Osborne Lights
> 
> _Wednesday, December 5_
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)
> 
> 	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)
> 
> 	~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group
> 
> _Thursday, December 6_
> 
> 	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left)  -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (4 spots left)
> 	7PM-midnight MVMCP
> 
> _Friday, December 7_
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included)
> MGM
> 	Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left
> 
> _Saturday, December 8_
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 3 spots left
> 
> 	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 6 spots left
> 	9:00 PM Illuminations
> 	9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke
> 
> _Sunday, December 9_
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 2 spots left
> 
> 	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 3 spots left
> 
> 	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
> 	9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group
> 
> _Monday, December 10_
> 
> 	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour
> 
> MGM
> 	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 3 spots left
> 
> 	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
> 	Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
> 	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)
> 
> _Tuesday, December 11_
> 
> 	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
> 	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts
> 	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 4 spots left
> 	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time
> 
> 	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL
> 
> 	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left
> 
> 	Jellyrolls
> 
> _Wednesday, December 12_
> 
> Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
> 	Mythos lunch or dinner
> 
> _Thursday, December 13_
> 
> 	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour
> 	~11:30 AM - 1:00PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63
> 
> Epcot
> 	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL
> 	Candlelight Processional
> 	Illuminations
> 
> _Friday, December 14_
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
> 	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left
> 	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM, can probably add one more
> 	PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)
> 
> Saturday, December 15
> 
> 	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included) -- 10AM?
> 	Depart



Hi  Can I join in on the Artist Point dinner? I was debating since I am going to do the DP and it's 2 credits...but I have never been before so what the heck!!

Anyone intersted in doing a breakfast at Boma?? Maybe 12/14 or 12/15?


----------



## MainStMandy

K, I think I have my dining plans down...I am going to call today or tomorrow.

12/09 Artist Point (hopefully 
12/10 Rose and Crown and O'hana 
12/11 Le Cellier
12/12 Kona Breakfast
12/13 Boma Breakfast and GF Cafe for dinner
12/14 Coral Reef
12/15 Yacht Club Galley
12/16 none


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 I try chowders everywhere I travel-I especially like Seafood chowder and Lobster Bisque because I don't make those at home. I do make a good fish or clam chowder... I had awesome Lobster Bisque at the Yachtsman Steakhouse and an equally awesome Crab and Lobster Bisque at Fulton's. I'm looking forward to trying Crab Cakes at Kona Cafe and they also have a seafood chowder.
 There is quite a good selection at Cape May Cafe and as I said before, I don't really eat enough at a buffet to get my money's worth, but it's a less formal way to get together and talk and eat at your own pace, so I'm looking forward to it. I don't remember if they have clam chowder there???


----------



## Colette

Yes they do have clam chowder and prime rib, so if they have it very rare, then I'm happy....


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi ANTSS,

Could you please edit the original post in this thread?  My dates in WDW are December 6-16, 2007.  

TIA,

Jim, who exercises his Constitutional right to bare arms whenever he wears a tank top.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Hi  Can I join in on the Artist Point dinner? I was debating since I am going to do the DP and it's 2 credits...but I have never been before so what the heck!!
> 
> Anyone intersted in doing a breakfast at Boma?? Maybe 12/14 or 12/15?



Mandy,

Yes, I'm saving you a spot at the Artist Point dinner on Sunday, 12/9.  Welcome!

(I'm having breakfast at Boma on 12/6, but I don't think you're at WDW at that time.)

Brian_WDW74,

I am also saving you a spot at all the meals you requested in your PM.  Glad you can join us!

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Brian_WDW74,
> 
> I am also saving you a spot at all the meals you requested in your PM.  Glad you can join us!
> 
> Daisy



Hi Brian

Welcome to our group!  What meals are you joining us for?


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Mandy,
> 
> Yes, I'm saving you a spot at the Artist Point dinner on Sunday, 12/9.  Welcome!
> 
> (I'm having breakfast at Boma on 12/6, but I don't think you're at WDW at that time.)
> 
> Brian_WDW74,
> 
> I am also saving you a spot at all the meals you requested in your PM.  Glad you can join us!
> 
> Daisy




No, I don't arrive till the 9th...


----------



## Brian_WDW74

PennConn said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Welcome to our group!  What meals are you joining us for?



Thanks Rich.

I'll be at the Crystal Palace dinner on 12/6 and all the lunches 12/7 - 12/11.


----------



## PennConn

Brian_WDW74 said:


> Thanks Rich.
> 
> I'll be at the Crystal Palace dinner on 12/6 and all the lunches 12/7 - 12/11.



Brian 

Does that include Rose & Crown in Epcot on Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM?  If so, let me know so I can call Disney Dining and add you to the reservation.


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Brian
> 
> Does that include Rose & Crown in Epcot on Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM?  If so, let me know so I can call Disney Dining and add you to the reservation.



Wow, I get to spend my birthday lunch with 3 guys


----------



## Brian_WDW74

PennConn said:


> Brian
> 
> Does that include Rose & Crown in Epcot on Monday December 10 at 12:20 PM?



No. I'll be going to the Sci Fi Dine-In lunch at 1:30 PM. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi ANTSS,
> 
> Could you please edit the original post in this thread?  My dates in WDW are December 6-16, 2007.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jim, who exercises his Constitutional right to bare arms whenever he wears a tank top.



 Updated!!!



Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be at the Crystal Palace dinner on 12/6 and all the lunches 12/7 - 12/11.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Greetings!  A few of you signed up for some of our December meal reservations during the past week (yay!), so here is an updated list of what spaces are still available.  If anyone else would like to join any of these and you haven't told me already, please post here or send me a PM.  

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 8/6:

_Tuesday, December 4_

•	Arrive

MGM
•	Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

•	Osborne Lights

_Wednesday, December 5_

Epcot

•	Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

•	Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

•	~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

_Thursday, December 6_

•	Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left)  -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

•	5PM  Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (2 spots left)
•	7PM-midnight MVMCP

_Friday, December 7_

Animal Kingdom
•	Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included.  So far, there are 5 of us going.)
MGM
•	Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left

_Saturday, December 8_

Epcot

•	Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

•	Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 
•	9:00 PM Illuminations
•	9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

_Sunday, December 9_

Magic Kingdom

•	LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

•	Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 2 spots left 

•	7 PM  Campfire Singalong?
•	9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

_Monday, December 10_

•	9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM
•	Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

•	Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?
•	Boatwright’s dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left
•	Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

_Tuesday, December 11_

•	9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
•	10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 
•	12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 3 spots left
•	Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

•	4 PM  Culinary Tour at AKL

•	1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

•	Jellyrolls

_Wednesday, December 12_

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
•	Mythos lunch or dinner

_Thursday, December 13_

•	9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 
•	~11:30 AM - 1:00PM  Parasailing w/Colette and Disneyfan63

Epcot
•	Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL
•	Candlelight Processional 
•	Illuminations

_Friday, December 14_

Magic Kingdom
•	9:00AM  Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat, ANTSS
•	Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 
•	Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

•	Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM, can probably add one more
•	PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

•	Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included.  So far, there are 2 of us going.) -- 10AM?
•	Depart


----------



## PennConn

Does anyone know if its true that along with increasing Ticket Prices, they changed the format of the Water Park Plus Options so now it's one Option per day.  (So for an 8-Day MYW Ticket, I will get 8 Water Park Options, where I thought I would get only 6.)   The wdwinfo.com website show that this is true, while allearsnet.com shows that the number of options is the same as before.


----------



## Colette

Good morning all,
 Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I've been working like crazy and am getting ready for a yard sale in 2 weeks in my spare(?) time-that's more work than the real job....glad to have some cooler air-boy, was it hot last week. Soon it will be time to book parasailing....

Colette


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be at the Crystal Palace dinner on 12/6 and all the lunches 12/7 - 12/11.



Thanks for adding me, Daisy. And thanks to everyone else for the welcome!

I don't see my December dates listed on the first page. I guess I should post them, huh?  

I'll be at ASMo 12/5 - 12/12. See you there!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

In case anyone is interested, here is the link to the Disney Dining Plan page at www.allearsnet.com - It has a lot of great information!

http://www.allearsnet.com/pl/packages07a.htm


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Brian_WDW74 said:


> Thanks for adding me, Daisy. And thanks to everyone else for the welcome!



You're welcome!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know that if you have an ADR for 3 people (at a table that can seat 4) and 1 person changes their mind and there are only 2, do I need to call Disney Dining to change the reservation, or just tell them when we get to the restaurant.  I'm just afraid they won't seat only 2 people at a 4 person table.

(I thought that Colette or Daisy might know, as they seem to have a lot of experience making ADR's)

Thanks!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Does anyone know that if you have an ADR for 3 people (at a table that can seat 4) and 1 person changes their mind and there are only 2, do I need to call Disney Dining to change the reservation, or just tell them when we get to the restaurant.  I'm just afraid they won't seat only 2 people at a 4 person table.
> 
> (I thought that Colette or Daisy might know, as they seem to have a lot of experience making ADR's)
> 
> Thanks!



My recommendation: Try to find one or two other people to use the available seats.  If you haven't found anyone by a few weeks before the trip, call Disney and adjust to a table for two.  I feel it would be discourteous to reserve extra space that I know I cannot use.  This could deprive other people of a chance to eat there, and also cut into Disney's profits.  If you don't think a table for two will be available by a few weeks out, and you don't think you will find other people, then I suggest adjusting the reservation now to a table for two.  That's what I would do.

Daisy


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Does anyone know that if you have an ADR for 3 people (at a table that can seat 4) and 1 person changes their mind and there are only 2, do I need to call Disney Dining to change the reservation, or just tell them when we get to the restaurant.  I'm just afraid they won't seat only 2 people at a 4 person table.
> 
> (I thought that Colette or Daisy might know, as they seem to have a lot of experience making ADR's)
> 
> Thanks!



Oh, that's me...SORRY! 
I would say the same thing though...but what if you can't get a table with just 2?  Do they have tables for just 2 or are they going to put you at a table for 4 anyway?

Oh and I changed my dates, I am coming in on the 8th isntead of the 9th, probably won't get there till dinner time though.


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> Oh, that's me...SORRY!
> I would say the same thing though...but what if you can't get a table with just 2?  Do they have tables for just 2 or are they going to put you at a table for 4 anyway?



LOL No problem Mandy .... I just got off the phone with Disney Dining, and everything is the same (Name, Time, Confirmation Number) except the reservation is now for 2 people instead of 3 (No indication on how many can sit at the table)


----------



## MainStMandy

Thinking about joining the Biergarten dinner since I will be in a night early, but not sure...has anyone been? I can be a picky eater but some of the meat and potatoes and DESSERT sound yummy.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Thinking about joining the Biergarten dinner since I will be in a night early, but not sure...has anyone been? I can be a picky eater but some of the meat and potatoes and DESSERT sound yummy.



Mandy,

It would be great if you join us for the Biergarten dinner.  I've been there three times, and it's my favorite restaurant in Epcot.  A great buffet with enough variety to please just about everyone.  I like the salads and German pasta and there are also meat and potato dishes and for dessert there is apple strudel, cheesecake, and black forest cake.  The show there is fun too.  There is live music and you can do the chicken dance if you are so inclined.  Now I like to visit the Biergarten on every trip to WDW.  Let us know when you decide.

Daisy


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> Oh, that's me...SORRY!
> I would say the same thing though...but what if you can't get a table with just 2?  Do they have tables for just 2 or are they going to put you at a table for 4 anyway?
> 
> Oh and I changed my dates, I am coming in on the 8th isntead of the 9th, probably won't get there till dinner time though.




I ate solo at Rose & Crown on my May trip and was seated at a table for four.  When I checked in I requested a patio table but didn't get it and was seated inside at a table for four.  This was for dinner around 7:00pm.

I'm flying in on the 8th also, but should be arriving at MCO around 10:00am.


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> I ate solo at Rose & Crown on my May trip and was seated at a table for four.  When I checked in I requested a patio table but didn't get it and was seated inside at a table for four.  This was for dinner around 7:00pm.
> 
> I'm flying in on the 8th also, but should be arriving at MCO around 10:00am.



I technically don't work Saturdays unless my girls get really busy...but to be on the safe side I am going to book a flight at like noon ( if I had to work, it would be till 1).  I wish I could get in earlier but I wasn't supposed to leave till Sunday so I guess this is better than nothing, lol.

Daisy, I will let you know. Not sure if I am brave enough (food wise, cause I can definitely do the chicken dance ).


----------



## Redbudlover

I will be there solo December 19 to December 26 at the AKL


----------



## Glendamax

*Attention! On Tuesday, Sept. 11th I'm going solo to Crystal Palace for breakfast at 8am.* If anyone would like to join me, please let me know.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> *Attention! On Tuesday, Sept. 11th I'm going solo to Crystal Palace for breakfast at 8am.* If anyone would like to join me, please let me know.



 I am landing at 10AM at MCO on the 11th of Sept...


----------



## lassiem1127

Staying at Sports sept 23rd thru the 27th...my first solo trip...my wife got tir.ed of Disney


----------



## ANTSS2001

Redbudlover said:


> I will be there solo December 19 to December 26 at the AKL



   list has been updated... Good Luck!!!


lassiem1127 said:


> Staying at Sports sept 23rd thru the 27th...my first solo trip...my wife got tir.ed of Disney





   list has been updated... Good Luck!!!


----------



## MainStMandy

Just booked my airfare!!

Dec 8 arriving 5pm
Dec 16 departing 6 pm


----------



## Disneyfan63

Glenda,

May I join you at Crystal Palace on the 11th?

Jim

Oops!  You said, *September 11*.  I thought, *December 11*, which is also a Tuesday.  D'oh!


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> Just booked my airfare!!
> 
> Dec 8 arriving 5pm
> Dec 16 departing 6 pm



Where are you staying?  We might be on the same DME bus going back to the airport.  I'm arriving on Dec 8th (but at 9:40am), then my flight back home departs Dec 16th at 5:26pm.  I'll be at POP in Dec and flying American Airlines.


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> Where are you staying?  We might be on the same DME bus going back to the airport.  I'm arriving on Dec 8th (but at 9:40am), then my flight back home departs Dec 16th at 5:26pm.  I'll be at POP in Dec and flying American Airlines.



I'm staying at POP but I always rent a car...can't do Disney without it, lol.  Since living there, I can't stand waiting around for buses when I know where I am going just as fast.

Our flights are at almost the same time, maybe you can just ride back to the airport with me.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> I'm staying at POP but I always rent a car...can't do Disney without it, lol.  Since living there, I can't stand waiting around for buses when I know where I am going just as fast.
> 
> Our fights are at almost the same time, maybe you can just ride back to the airport with me.



Hey Mandy, you're really nice to offer aubriee a ride to the airport!

(Was that "fights" or "flights"?)


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey Mandy, you're really nice to offer aubriee a ride to the airport!
> 
> (Was that "fights" or "flights"?)



Lol some times my fingers outpace my brain...I can type 70 wpm but they just get a little carried away haha.


----------



## wirki

I booked my first solo trip for Labor Day weekend.  I will be staying at SSR.  I do not even go to the movies solo so not sure what to expect.  Any ideas(encouragment) would be great

Debbie


----------



## Glendamax

Disneyfan63 said:


> Glenda,
> 
> May I join you at Crystal Palace on the 11th?
> 
> Jim
> 
> Oops!  You said, *September 11*.  I thought, *December 11*, which is also a Tuesday.  D'oh!


Not a problem. I have been getting the dates mixed up as well! See ya in December! 



wirki said:


> I booked my first solo trip for Labor Day weekend.  I will be staying at SSR.  I do not even go to the movies solo so not sure what to expect.  Any ideas(encouragment) would be great
> 
> Debbie


This September will be my first solo trip as well. Here's a thread about travelling solo:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520606


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> I'm staying at POP but I always rent a car...can't do Disney without it, lol.  Since living there, I can't stand waiting around for buses when I know where I am going just as fast.
> 
> Our flights are at almost the same time, maybe you can just ride back to the airport with me.



Oh, Mandy that's so sweet of you and I may just take you up on it.  The only thing is I'm using DME and really don't want to deal with my luggage on the way back to the airport.  Plus, for some reason I like riding the DME bus.  It's sort of like one last taste of Disney.


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> Oh, Mandy that's so sweet of you and I may just take you up on it.  The only thing is I'm using DME and really don't want to deal with my luggage on the way back to the airport.  Plus, for some reason I like riding the DME bus.  It's sort of like one last taste of Disney.



Lol, that's funny. I wouldn't deal with DME for any reason. I like to get off the plan, grab my car and go. It's a control thing, lol.  Well, we have plenty of time, once we get a bit closer you can let me know


----------



## Colette

Has anybody been able to use the new discount code, yet and did you get a good deal? I have a call into my TA-I'm using a Disney Visa for my trip, so I'm hoping to get some kind of discount.
                                                                                  Colette


----------



## macraven

Colette said:


> Has anybody been able to use the new discount code, yet and did you get a good deal? I have a call into my TA-I'm using a Disney Visa for my trip, so I'm hoping to get some kind of discount.
> Colette



i did.

i made my ressie for 10 nights back in january.
i now have a split ressie.  first 6 nights are AAA room only.  
and the next 4 nights are the DV package with dining.

it came out much cheaper after the cm computed it.

it is for DV holders now but will go to the general public on the 16th.
the cm told me many rooms are already booked up for the dates of the promo.  

you should try to get it taken care of now so you won't lose out.
my room with aaa is $65/night.
when my package is broken down, it is $54/night.


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Has anybody been able to use the new discount code, yet and did you get a good deal? I have a call into my TA-I'm using a Disney Visa for my trip, so I'm hoping to get some kind of discount.
> Colette



new discount code???


----------



## Glendamax

bpmorley said:


> new discount code???


 Yeah! What discount code?


----------



## ANTSS2001

CURRENT DISNEY PASSHOLDER DISCOUNTS 

ROOM ONLY DISCOUNTS

Annual Passholders visiting Disney World can now take advantage of special savings:

TRAVEL DATES DISCOUNT CODE 
8/05/07 - 9/29/07  FDV*** 
9/30/07 - 12/23/07 FEX* 



*** - The FDV discount is for all Disney Resorts

Prices for FDV begin at:

$164 for a studio at a DVC Resort 
$99 for a standard room at a Moderate Resort 
$64  for a standard room at a Value Resort 
$140 for a standard room at a Deluxe Resort 


OR


Disney Visa Magic Your Way Package Discount

Disney Visa cardholders can get a discounted Magic Your Way Package for travel from 9/30/07 thru 12/23/07: 

ZQL - Magic Your Way Package

ZQM - Magic Your Way Package with Dining

This offer must be booked by 9/26 - Based on availability - Certain restrictions apply


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I booked my first solo trip for Labor Day weekend.  I will be staying at SSR.  I do not even go to the movies solo so not sure what to expect.  Any ideas(encouragment) would be great
> 
> Debbie



  I hope you would enjoy SSR as much as I do!!!  Lots of things to do!  And SSR gives you an easy access to DTD with just a ferry ride away!!!  And if you love going to the SPA better make sure you check out the one they have at SSR.  Solo trips are the best with the "single Line Riders" if you love to ride!  But the one most important thing is remember solo trip is no pressure... do things at your own leisure!!!  Have loads fun!!!


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> Has anybody been able to use the new discount code, yet and did you get a good deal? I have a call into my TA-I'm using a Disney Visa for my trip, so I'm hoping to get some kind of discount.
> Colette



I had POP booked at rack rates for $738.00 for eight nights.  Two days ago when I was reading about how limited the room availability was I got nervous, so went ahead and canceled my room only ressie and used the Visa ZQL code.  Pop wasn't available, so I had to move to AS Sports, which I got for $515.47 ($439.85 for the room and $75.62 for a one day MYW ticket--which I don't need).  Yesterday morning I called to get a quote for the AP FEX code.  Room only was $533.36, so I just kept my Visa code.  Since when is a Visa code less than an AP discount .  For less money I get the same room, plus a one day MYW ticket that I can use later, plus I can now buy the DDP if I so choose.  I'm going to call today when the general public code comes out and see if I can move back over to POP, but if not AS Sports is OK, I guess.  I won't be in the room that much anyway.

Colette, I believe you said once that you were going to be in one of the moderate resorts.  With the Visa code I was offered CSR for $963.55 for the room and one day park ticket for eight nights and $1275.47 for the same deal with the DDP. The room part for a moderate resort came out to $887.93 or $110.99/night with tax, whereas a value came out to $54.98/night with tax.  The only thing is you are required to purchase at least a one day MYW ticket in order to make it a pkg.


----------



## MainStMandy

I don't have a Disney Visa, but supposedly a general code for the public is coming out today.  I probably will have to swich from POP to AS, but that's ok with me.  Kelly is calling for me this morning.


----------



## Glendamax

All December folks, check out this Dec. Trip Report, it's really good!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1289256


----------



## Hedy

HI!  I'll be semi-solo from 12/8-12/15!  Staying at POFQ courtesy of the Disney Visa code.


----------



## MainStMandy

My ta just booked my online, Pop for 8 nights, 9 day ph plus dining for only $1024!!


----------



## macraven

MainStMandy said:


> I don't have a Disney Visa, but supposedly a general code for the public is coming out today.  I probably will have to swich from POP to AS, but that's ok with me.  Kelly is calling for me this morning.



glad you got it.
i came out way ahead by doing a split ressie this time using 2 different discounts for my trip.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi peeps... I know I just go back and read on this.. but does anybody knows when is the last day/dates you can call on this ???


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi peeps... I know I just go back and read on this.. but does anybody knows when is the last day/dates you can call on this ???



sept 26 last day to book


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> sept 26 last day to book



thanks mac!!  maaaaah homey!  how are you???  err hmm have you told *him* yet about your vaca...


----------



## macraven

you're welcome aaannnnttttssssss........ 

no homie, haven't spilled the beans yet..

will have to tell him at least sometime in september,
just waiting for the best opportunity to do so...


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> My ta just booked my online, Pop for 8 nights, 9 day ph plus dining for only $1024!!




Glad you got it, but how did you do it?  I'll be there the same dates as you and had to switch from POP to AS Sports.  I just called back and was told again POP was unavailable for Dec 8th-16th using the discount code.


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> Glad you got it, but how did you do it?  I'll be there the same dates as you and had to switch from POP to AS Sports.  I just called back and was told again POP was unavailable for Dec 8th-16th using the discount code.



Because apparently I am a liar 

I totally meant As ( I think music)... 

Sorry, I didn't mean to get your hopes up


----------



## Colette

I had an e-mail from my TA yesterday-she's at DisneyWorld this week, so will check out the discount codes for me when she gets back. She always gets me a decent discount, so I'm not worried-every little bit helps. I'm always tempted to upgrade when I get a savings, but I'm really looking forward to POFQ, so I hope I don't have to change to get a discount.
                                                                                   Colette


----------



## macraven

i was reading threads in the dis today.
many dates have been sold out using the new promo codes.

hope all of you that are trying get what you want and can save $$$$$

i got a code and you know the money i have saved by it will be spent at the motherland quickly....


----------



## ANTSS2001

as of Today I have an 82% chance of getting to the World in December...
Have a good weekend Peeps


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> as of Today I have an 82% chance of getting to the World in December...
> Have a good weekend Peeps



Wow, exactly 82%?  How did you calculate that?


----------



## english rose 47

Just jumping in to say Hi Anyone going in Feb??


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I was able to get the passholder rate for the 12/6-12/15 portion of my stay.

But apparently, no discounts of any kind are available for 12/4 and 12/5 at either of the Port Orleans resorts, so I am stuck with rack rate for the first two nights.   

(They did say I could get the discount for those two nights if I would switch to CSR or CBR, but I've already stayed at both of those, and I would like to try something new this time, so I'm starting at POFQ, then moving to POR on 12/6.)

Also, I was told I'm not eligible for the free dining gift card they are offering to passholders during selected days ($50 per stay for moderate resorts; rates differ for other resort categories), because I am arriving before 12/9, even though my stay includes their entire December range for this bonus (12/9 through 12/15).  It's ironic that I would have been rewarded if my stay had been shorter.  

Because of this situation (especially the one in the second paragraph), I am thinking that for my 2008 December visit next year, maybe I'll just stay about a week, so as to arrive after the Pop Warner crowds are gone, in order to be eligible for a discount for my entire stay.  

This year I will still be there 12/4 - 12/15.

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I am thinking that for my 2008 December visit next year, maybe I'll just stay about a week, so as to arrive after the Pop Warner crowds are gone, in order to be eligible for a discount for my entire stay.
> Daisy



Daisy

When are the "Pop Warner crowds" this year?  Will they be there during our December gathering?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Daisy
> 
> When are the "Pop Warner crowds" this year?  Will they be there during our December gathering?



Hi PennConn,

They seem to be there the first few days of December, every year.  Based on the availability of discounts or lack thereof, I have the impression they are checking out on the morning of December 6 this year.

Maybe someone else has more definite information.

Daisy


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Daisy
> 
> When are the "Pop Warner crowds" this year?  Will they be there during our December gathering?



I am pretty sure they are the 2 to the 8....


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> I am pretty sure they are the 2 to the 8....



That's good - I'll just miss them then!


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> That's good - I'll just miss them then!



Me too...unless their families opt for an extended vacation....


----------



## fakereadhed

I'll be at Pop from 12/12-12/18. Here are my ADR's:

12/12 Artist Point dinner
12/13 Sci-Fi 4:00pm(not really lunch or dinner )
12/14 Kona Cafe dinner
12/15Chefs De France dinner
12/16 Garden View afternoon tea 
12/17 Spoodles dinner
12/18 Planet Hollywood lunch 

I would also love to try the Adventurer's Club but it would be more fun with some company. Anyone going during that time frame?


----------



## PennConn

fakereadhed said:


> I would also love to try the Adventurer's Club but it would be more fun with some company. Anyone going during that time frame?



Hi fakeredhead

I'm pretty sure that a group of us, including Daisy and Colette and myself, are going to Pleasure Island on Friday December 14.  Let us know if you would like to join us!

And to give you a preview, I've been to the Adventurer's Club so often that I've memorized the Official Theme Song:

Marching along we're Adventurers /
Singing the songs of Adventurers /
Up or down /
North South East or West / 
An Adventurer's Life Is Best /
An Adventurer's Life is BEEESSSTT!
KUNGALOOSH!

Kungaloosh is also the name of the house drink at the Adventurer's Club, the Skits are more fun if you've had a couple.  It also helps to know the lyrics to "Those Were The Days (My Friend)" by Mary Hopkins - you'll find out why soon enough!  LOL


----------



## fakereadhed

PennConn said:


> Hi fakeredhead
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a group of us, including Daisy and Colette and myself, are going to Pleasure Island on Friday December 14.  Let us know if you would like to join us!



Sounds like fun! I'd love to join you guys. What time will you be there?


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Hi fakeredhead
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a group of us, including Daisy and Colette and myself, are going to Pleasure Island on Friday December 14.  Let us know if you would like to join us!
> 
> And to give you a preview, I've been to the Adventurer's Club so often that I've memorized the Official Theme Song:
> 
> Marching along we're Adventurers /
> Singing the songs of Adventurers /
> Up or down /
> North South East or West /
> An Adventurer's Life Is Best /
> An Adventurer's Life is BEEESSSTT!
> KUNGALOOSH!
> 
> Kungaloosh is also the name of the house drink at the Adventurer's Club, the Skits are more fun if you've had a couple.  It also helps to know the lyrics to "Those Were The Days (My Friend)" by Mary Hopkins - you'll find out why soon enough!  LOL




Oh I'm in too!!


----------



## PennConn

fakereadhed said:


> Sounds like fun! I'd love to join you guys. What time will you be there?


We have dinner reservations at Wolfgang Puck at 6:30 PM that night, so I would guess we will head over to Pleasure Island afterwards.  I'm sure as we get closer, we will firm up the time.  Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us, of course.

Also, Colette is maintaining a "telephone tree" so we can maintain contact by cell phone while at WDW.  You can send Colette a Private Message if you would like your cell phone to be added to the list.


----------



## fakereadhed

PennConn said:


> (I think Eisenhower probably put in less effort planning the D-Day Invasion than this vacation, but it's a lot of fun! LOL)



Where is the Tag Fairy???


----------



## PennConn

fakereadhed said:


> Where is the Tag Fairy???



LOL  I thought my Eisenhower quote sounded dumb, so I deleted it .... but it's OK I guess.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> We have dinner reservations at Wolfgang Puck at 6:30 PM that night, so I would guess we will head over to Pleasure Island afterwards.  I'm sure as we get closer, we will firm up the time.  Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us, of course.



Yes, we'll head over to Pleasure Island after we finish our dinner (and dessert, for those who wish) at Wolfgang Puck Cafe on Friday, 12/14.  I'm mainly a fan of the comedy club ("Comedy Warehouse") and hope to see two shows there that night, but I wouldn't mind stopping by the Adventurers' Club for a while, too.  I'm glad fakereadhed and MainStMandy will be joining us for the nightclubs that evening!

fakereadhed, in case you didn't see it, my complete schedule of meals and activities is posted on this thread.  I'm there 12/4-12/15.  If you would like to join any of the meals where we still have space in the dining reservations, or any of the other activities, please let me know.

Daisy


----------



## fakereadhed

DaisyDuck001 said:


> fakereadhed, in case you didn't see it, my complete schedule of meals and activities is posted on this thread.  I'm there 12/4-12/15.  If you would like to join any of the meals where we still have space in the dining reservations, or any of the other activities, please let me know.
> 
> Daisy



Thanks!


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'm mainly a fan of the comedy club ("Comedy Warehouse") and hope to see two shows there that night, but I wouldn't mind stopping by the Adventurers' Club for a while, too.



Hi Daisy

You might also consider going to the Comedy Warehouse on two different nights, as there most likely would be different comedy players, which of course makes the shows more interesting.


----------



## MainStMandy

I'm trying really hard not to plan this trip but you guys are making me  I was just going to wing it, but not playing with my spreadsheet is killing me!!!


----------



## disneytraveler

PennConn said:


> Hi fakeredhead
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a group of us, including Daisy and Colette and myself, are going to Pleasure Island on Friday December 14.  Let us know if you would like to join us!
> 
> And to give you a preview, I've been to the Adventurer's Club so often that I've memorized the Official Theme Song:
> 
> Marching along we're Adventurers /
> Singing the songs of Adventurers /
> Up or down /
> North South East or West /
> An Adventurer's Life Is Best /
> An Adventurer's Life is BEEESSSTT!
> KUNGALOOSH!
> 
> Kungaloosh is also the name of the house drink at the Adventurer's Club, the Skits are more fun if you've had a couple.  It also helps to know the lyrics to "Those Were The Days (My Friend)" by Mary Hopkins - you'll find out why soon enough!  LOL



 Oh so thats the song melody!  
 The club is a fun atmosphere. The comedy clubs should be fun to. I never been to the others,just the Adventurers.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ok peeps... as of right now I am a go on Dec 11,12,13,2007  still looking for someone to work on Dec. 14th but if not I am flying out the 14th in the AM    DaisyDuck... I am def'ly in for those nites!!!  Woohoooo Now I dont know which one I am more excited... the upcoming TOT meet on Sept. 13 or the Dec. trip with everyone here


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> I'm trying really hard not to plan this trip but you guys are making me  I was just going to wing it, but not playing with my spreadsheet is killing me!!!



Hi Mandy  

Be sure to save your spreadsheet on your hard drive, and you can recycle it for your next Disney Vacation.  It not only saves time, but makes it easy to compare costs and budget for the next trip.  (After all, planning and looking forward to the trip is half the fun!)


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Hi Daisy
> 
> You might also consider going to the Comedy Warehouse on two different nights, as there most likely would be different comedy players, which of course makes the shows more interesting.



Hi PennConn,

Maybe you didn't catch it in my schedule, but I was already planning to go to the Comedy Warehouse on two different nights: 12/5 and 12/14.

I hope to see two shows there each of those nights.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok peeps... as of right now I am a go on Dec 11,12,13,2007  still looking for someone to work on Dec. 14th but if not I am flying out the 14th in the AM    DaisyDuck... I am def'ly in for those nites!!!  Woohoooo Now I dont know which one I am more excited... the upcoming TOT meet on Sept. 13 or the Dec. trip with everyone here



Hi ANTSS2001,

Great news!  OK, I'm saving you a spot for sure at 1900 Park Fare dinner 12/11 and Le Cellier dinner 12/13.  I'm also still tentatively saving you a spot at Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner 12/14, so you can let us know when you find out whether you can be with us for that one.

I plan to be at Universal on 12/12, but Colette made a group dinner reservation for that night at 50's Prime Time Cafe (if I remember correctly), and I believe she saved you a spot in that one.

Daisy


----------



## aubriee

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Yes, we'll head over to Pleasure Island after we finish our dinner (and dessert, for those who wish) at Wolfgang Puck Cafe on Friday, 12/14.  I'm mainly a fan of the comedy club ("Comedy Warehouse") and hope to see two shows there that night, but I wouldn't mind stopping by the Adventurers' Club for a while, too.  I'm glad fakereadhed and MainStMandy will be joining us for the nightclubs that evening!
> Daisy




Hey!  Am I the only one in the group who has never been to either the Comedy Club or the Adventurer's Club?  What have I been missing?


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok peeps... as of right now I am a go on Dec 11,12,13,2007  still looking for someone to work on Dec. 14th but if not I am flying out the 14th in the AM    DaisyDuck... I am def'ly in for those nites!!!  Woohoooo Now I dont know which one I am more excited... the upcoming TOT meet on Sept. 13 or the Dec. trip with everyone here


YAY!!!!!!  


DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi ANTSS2001,
> 
> Great news!  OK, I'm saving you a spot for sure at 1900 Park Fare dinner 12/11 and Le Cellier dinner 12/13.  I'm also still tentatively saving you a spot at Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner 12/14, so you can let us know when you find out whether you can be with us for that one.
> 
> I plan to be at Universal on 12/12, but Colette made a group dinner reservation for that night at 50's Prime Time Cafe (if I remember correctly), and I believe she saved you a spot in that one.
> 
> Daisy


Cool! I'll also be with the group at LeCellier and Prime Time! So Timmy I'll get to see you there!  



aubriee said:


> Hey!  Am I the only one in the group who has never been to either the Comedy Club or the Adventurer's Club?  What have I been missing?


No, you're not the only one. Maybe next year I'll get to visit them.


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Cool! I'll also be with the group at LeCellier and Prime Time! So Timmy I'll get to see you there!
> 
> No, you're not the only one. Maybe next year I'll get to visit them.



I thought you were eating with us at Chef Pucks and then going over to PI with us?


----------



## Colette

Antss2001-I do have a seat for you at 50's Prime Time Cafe, so let me know if you want to meet us.

I have never been to either Comedy Club or Adventurer's Club because I've always traveled with my son, when he was younger-this is my first solo "grown-up" trip-nice to be able to do some new things....

I will PM the cell phone lists to fakereadhed and MainStMandy soon and send the added cell phone numbers to the rest of you. I'm off to the ocean this weekend,my first days off al summer, so it will be next week.


----------



## MainStMandy

I have been to the Comedy Club (it was lame...hopefully it will be better this time).  I have never been to the Adventurers club though.


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> I thought you were eating with us at Chef Pucks and then going over to PI with us?


 No, I don't think I signed up for that one, because I'd have to pay to get into Pleasure Island. I didnt get that option on my ticket. IF you have a spot saved for me, let someone else have it. I hope I didnt get anything mixed up!


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> No, I don't think I signed up for that one, because I'd have to pay to get into Pleasure Island. I didnt get that option on my ticket. IF you have a spot saved for me, let someone else have it. I hope I didnt get anything mixed up!



you don't have to pay to get into PI, you only have to pay to get into the clubs.


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> No, I don't think I signed up for that one, because I'd have to pay to get into Pleasure Island. I didnt get that option on my ticket. IF you have a spot saved for me, let someone else have it. I hope I didnt get anything mixed up!




I will have an AP, plus my Disney Dining Experience card.  I know with the DDE card I can get half price admission to the PI clubs for myself and guest. I'd be happy to use it to get someone else the discounts.  I believe the AP may also have some discount associated with it, but the DDE is probably better.  I know it also gives 20% off TS meals and alcoholic beverages.


----------



## MainStMandy

I am starting to question whether or not this solo trip is a good idea.  All of a sudden it hit me that I will have 9 days to myself. I have friends who are CM's but #1 they are going to be working, and #2 they aren't going to want to hang out everyday.  I know I have plans with you guys for 2 nights and one night for my birthday with my orlando friends...but still.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> I am starting to question whether or not this solo trip is a good idea.  All of a sudden it hit me that I will have 9 days to myself. I have friends who are CM's but #1 they are going to be working, and #2 they aren't going to want to hang out everyday.  I know I have plans with you guys for 2 nights and one night for my birthday with my orlando friends...but still.



Mandy,

You are welcome to hang out with me and the small groups of solos I'm organizing, for as many activities and meals as you would like.  Although I'm travelling alone, I will be hanging out with other solos most of the time, and you can do the same if you choose.  I'm there 12/4-12/15.  My schedule is posted earlier on this thread, and if you need another copy of it, just let me know.  If you would like me to save you any of the remaining spots in my dining reservations, please tell me that also.

If another spot opens up in the 12/13 Le Cellier dinner, I'll mention that.  I think Karnak was a maybe, and so was Glenda's friend.

As of now, there is still space available at all my other meals.

Glenda,

You did not reserve a spot at the Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14.  There is no extra charge to get into restaurants in the Pleasure Island area; you would just pay for your meal like anywhere else.  There is a charge to get into the nightclubs, but with the discount that aubriee kindly offered to share, the cost would be more manageable.  Even if you use your own AP discount, you would save a few dollars, but the DDE discount is better.

Colette, 

Enjoy your beach weekend!

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi PennConn,
> 
> Maybe you didn't catch it in my schedule, but I was already planning to go to the Comedy Warehouse on two different nights: 12/5 and 12/14.
> 
> I hope to see two shows there each of those nights.
> 
> Daisy



Well it sounds like you've got Comedy Warehouse well covered then!


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I will PM the cell phone lists to fakereadhed and MainStMandy soon and send the added cell phone numbers to the rest of you. I'm off to the ocean this weekend,my first days off al summer, so it will be next week.



Colette 

If you could PM me the cell phone list as well that would be great - I didn't know I was suppossed to save the other messages with the phone numbers!


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Mandy,
> 
> You are welcome to hang out with me and the small groups of solos I'm organizing, for as many activities and meals as you would like.  Although I'm travelling alone, I will be hanging out with other solos most of the time, and you can do the same if you choose.  I'm there 12/4-12/15.  My schedule is posted earlier on this thread, and if you need another copy of it, just let me know.  If you would like me to save you any of the remaining spots in my dining reservations, please tell me that also.
> 
> If another spot opens up in the 12/13 Le Cellier dinner, I'll mention that.  I think Karnak was a maybe, and so was Glenda's friend.
> 
> As of now, there is still space available at all my other meals.
> 
> Glenda,
> 
> You did not reserve a spot at the Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14.  There is no extra charge to get into restaurants in the Pleasure Island area; you would just pay for your meal like anywhere else.  There is a charge to get into the nightclubs, but with the discount that aubriee kindly offered to share, the cost would be more manageable.  Even if you use your own AP discount, you would save a few dollars, but the DDE discount is better.
> 
> Colette,
> 
> Enjoy your beach weekend!
> 
> Daisy




Could I be a pain?? Would you post it again???


----------



## macraven

MainStMandy said:


> I am starting to question whether or not this solo trip is a good idea.  All of a sudden it hit me that I will have 9 days to myself. I have friends who are CM's but #1 they are going to be working, and #2 they aren't going to want to hang out everyday.  I know I have plans with you guys for 2 nights and one night for my birthday with my orlando friends...but still.



mandy, don't worry, solo trips really do turn out kewl.
this will be my 4th solo trip.

i tried one year with a group but didn't hook up with them like i thought it would be.  i still had a great time by myself.  i set my own pace, ate alone and had fun.
i go for 10 nights, 11 days then switch to hrh for a second vacay solo.

if you ever want someone to hang with on a solo trip, go in the end of september.  that's when i will be there.

i did find a couple of disers on this thread that i hope to see and hang with for whatever time they want this fall.  and found one diser that will be with me for part of my trip.

i'm counting the days to when i get to the motherland!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> No, I don't think I signed up for that one, because I'd have to pay to get into Pleasure Island. I didnt get that option on my ticket. IF you have a spot saved for me, let someone else have it. I hope I didnt get anything mixed up!



a quick drive by... the PI nite is that Thursday nite???  if it is and I get to go.. Glendamax I have a few pluses from my old ticks you can use it for PI... c'mon!


----------



## Colette

Antss2001-The night for Wolfgang Puck's and P.I. is the 14th, which is Friday. I can't remember what other night Daisy is going and those of us that are going to Planet Hollywood on the 10th, will probably go to P.I. afterwards, so that's another option.

I'll send out completed phone lists to everyone when we get closer-we may still have numbers to add in the next couple of months.

Daisy-thanks, the weather is going to be hot and sunny-I'm going to spend all day on the beach, working on my tan, reading and relaxing-a much needed break...


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Antss2001-The night for Wolfgang Puck's and P.I. is the 14th, which is Friday. I can't remember what other night Daisy is going and those of us that are going to Planet Hollywood on the 10th, will probably go to P.I. afterwards, so that's another option.
> 
> I'll send out completed phone lists to everyone when we get closer-we may still have numbers to add in the next couple of months.
> 
> Daisy-thanks, the weather is going to be hot and sunny-I'm going to spend all day on the beach, working on my tan, reading and relaxing-a much needed break...



I really would have liked to gone on this one, but we're leaving on the 14th


----------



## ANTSS2001

eeyoregon said:


> Single and traveling with my DS's 11 and 14.
> 
> All Star Movies August 26 thru September 1.
> 
> Soooooooo excited about free dining...we have never eaten table service before!!



it is almost time to go !!!



newholidayx2 said:


> will be back in WDW 8/10-17 w/DS15 - out in the parks during the days, at night most likely solo (hoping Off Kilter is playing)
> 
> then back again 11/9-16 solo



 back!!!   How was your trip!!!



Colette said:


> I called and was able to add 2 seats to each of the ressies, with slight time change on 2 of them:
> 
> *12/10-Planet Hollywood-still 7:00-4 confirmed, holding a seat for Antss, that leaves 1 available.*
> 
> *12/12-50's Prime Time Cafe-6;30 instead of 6:15-5 cofirmed, holding seat for Antss, so full unless she cancels*
> 
> 
> 
> Colette



ok... I have been reviewing everyones post since now I can make arrangements.... (I booked AP discount for room only at POP for Dec.11,12,13 check out 14  hopefully this changes still waiting for another girl to pick up another day so I can extend my trip... that's where I got the 82% IN Daisy )

I wont make it on the 10th 

OK Dec. 12 is MGM day? and dinner is at 6:30PM right Colette?



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Update on Who's Dining Together in December
> (includes only reservations made by Daisy)
> 
> 
> 12/8 Biergarten dinner: Daisy, aubriee, 6 spots left
> 12/9 LTT lunch: Daisy, Rich, Jim, 3 spots left
> 12/9 Artist Point dinner: Daisy, Jim, aubriee, 3 spots left
> 12/11 Kona Cafe lunch: Daisy, Colette, 4 spots left
> [*]12/11 1900 Park Fare dinner: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Jim, ANTSS, aubriee, 2 spots left
> [*]12/13 Le Cellier dinner (celebrating Colette's birthday): Colette, Daisy, Kat, Rich, Glenda(2), Steve, Karnak?, ANTSS?, Jim, aubriee, only one spot left
> [*]12/14 Crystal Palace breakfast: Daisy, Colette, Rich, Kat, ANTSS?, aubriee, Tacey (from another Disney fan website), only one spot left
> 12/14 Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner: Daisy, Colette, Kat, Steve, Rich, ANTSS?, aubriee, may be able to add one more spot
> 12/15 Tusker House Character Breakfast: Daisy, aubriee, can add more spots until it's possible to make this reservation
> 
> I also still have space at other meals in my schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to dining with you all!
> 
> Daisy



Dec. 11th what time is the 1900 Park Fare Dinner...  I would love to do the MVMCP on this night...anybody going on that night ?

Dec. 13 Le Cellier ~ Def'ly going, this is the Canddlelight thingie nite right at EPCOT?


Dec. 14 ~ CP will not make it... might be flying backhome



OK so far this is what I am looking at:

Dec.11 Tuesday ~ want to do MVMCP

Dec.12 Wednesday ~ Would love to see the AKL parade at 3:45PM and Osbourne Lights at MGM

Dec. 13 ~ Def'ly need to be at EPCOT for the candlelight processional

DEC.14 might be my check out date




wirki said:


> I booked my first solo trip for Labor Day weekend.  I will be staying at SSR.  I do not even go to the movies solo so not sure what to expect.  Any ideas(encouragment) would be great
> 
> Debbie



it is almost time... are you all pack???









Hedy said:


> HI!  I'll be semi-solo from 12/8-12/15!  Staying at POFQ courtesy of the Disney Visa code.




sorry it took me this long to update list!!!   just been busy with work and planning for a solo trip for Sept.11 to 15,2007


----------



## wirki

it is almost time... are you all pack???


No, I am not even close.  I have all my paperwork together and that is it.  I just can not wrap my mind around that I am leaving in a week.  Crazy!!


----------



## Colette

Timmy,
 Yes 12/12 is MGM day with dinner at 6:30. If you can get the extra day, you'll be able to join us at Le Cellier and CP.
                                                                                    Colette

I wasn't able to get a discount at POFQ because my TA didn't call until yesterday-I could switch to POR with discount, but I don't want to-she will keep checking in case something else comes up. Disappointing...but like the smaller resort for this trip.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> it is almost time... are you all pack???
> 
> 
> No, I am not even close.  I have all my paperwork together and that is it.  I just can not wrap my mind around that I am leaving in a week.  Crazy!!



I feel your pain...  I have a solo trip planned for 9-11 to 9-15 and I think I am almost done with my ADRS... and I have my list for stuff I need for 4 days... but nothing is packed yet... then the crazy part is I am also doing ADRS for 4 for my tribes trip on Sept. 29 to Oct 5th   and now I had a GO to go on 12-11 to 14  can I shout Crazy!!!!!!!  I am going crazy!!! And yes I am at work...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Timmy,
> Yes 12/12 is MGM day with dinner at 6:30. If you can get the extra day, you'll be able to join us at Le Cellier and CP.
> Colette



Since Le Cellier and Candlelight Processional are 12/13, ANTSS will be with us for them even if she doesn't get the extra day.

If she gets the extra day, she could also be with us for Magic Kingdom and Pleasure Island on 12/14.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I'm posting my schedule again, in answer to Mandy's request.  The dining times ANTSS asked about are also listed in my schedule below.

Everyone, 

I'm there December 4-15, and I have small group meals and activities planned for every day! Please see my schedule below, and let me know if you would like me to save you any of the remaining spots in any of my dining reservations.  As long as I have space available in the ADR's, you are welcome to join me for as many of these as you like. 

Daisy


Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 8/23:

Tuesday, December 4

 Arrive

MGM

 Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

 Osborne Lights

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

 Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

 ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (1 spot left)

 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

 Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 5 of us going.)

MGM

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

 Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

 Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

 9:00 PM Illuminations

 9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

 LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

 Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 2 spots left 

 7 PM Campfire Singalong?

 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

Monday, December 10

 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

 Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

 Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?

 Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left

 Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

Tuesday, December 11

 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 3 spots left

 Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

 Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

 Mythos lunch or dinner

Thursday, December 13

 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

 ~11:30 AM - 1:00PM Parasailing 

Epcot

 Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL

 Candlelight Processional 

 Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters 

 Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 

 Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

 Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM, can probably add one more

 PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

 Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 2 of us going.) -- 10AM?

 Depart


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> I will have an AP, plus my Disney Dining Experience card.  I know with the DDE card I can get half price admission to the PI clubs for myself and guest. I'd be happy to use it to get someone else the discounts.  I believe the AP may also have some discount associated with it, but the DDE is probably better.  I know it also gives 20% off TS meals and alcoholic beverages.


Thank You Aubriee!   But now I know why I didnt sign up for that night - I'm going to the Christmas Party @ MK. Here's my schedule:

*Tues. 11th* Arrive early PM, Eat (@Boma), Sleep

*Wed. 12th* am MK/ / pm MGM dinner with you guys at Mama Melrose (right?)then Osbourne Lights, and Fantasmic

*Thurs. 13th* am EPCOT/ /pm EPCOT dinner with you guys at LeCellier, then Candlelight Processional and Illuminations

*Fri. 14th* am AK/ /pm MK for Christmas Party

*Sat. 15th* am MK/EPCOT or DTD. Leave for airport about 3pm



MainStMandy said:


> I am starting to question whether or not this solo trip is a good idea.  All of a sudden it hit me that I will have 9 days to myself.



I understand how you feel, but after posting my schedule, and realizing that I will be missing out on hanging out with everyone at Pleasure Island, I wish I had more time. So ppost your dates, and where you're staying, so you can hook up with some DISers. I think you will find, like me, that you wish you had even longer to stay!

One of my girlfriends is supposed to go with me, but she has 3 kids, and she hasn't firmed up who will be watching them. So I planned my schedule as if I WOULD be alone. For now, she says that is going, but yet I want to be prepared in case she has to drop out.

Thanks everybody for keeping all of this straight! When I come back from my Sept. trip, I should be less confused! I keep getting everything mixed up!!


----------



## Colette

Glenda,
 On your schedule, you have 12/12-MGM, which is correct, but we have ressies at 50's Prime Time Cafe at 6:30, not Mama Melrose's. I'm guessing you're going there on the first trip. I don't know how you keep it all organized for two trips-I'm having enough trouble with one....         
                                                                                  Colette


----------



## newholidayx2

before i go through this entire thread 
will anyone be there 11/9-16? i'll be at pop 11/9-11 then bcv 11/11-16

planning lots of time listening to off kilter
going to mvmcp, on segway tour, dolphins, osborne lights, wishes bday cruise, have 8 (?) ARs, etc


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> I feel your pain...  I have a solo trip planned for 9-11 to 9-15 and I think I am almost done with my ADRS... and I have my list for stuff I need for 4 days... but nothing is packed yet... then the crazy part is I am also doing ADRS for 4 for my tribes trip on Sept. 29 to Oct 5th   and now I had a GO to go on 12-11 to 14  can I shout Crazy!!!!!!!  I am going crazy!!! And yes I am at work...



I am right there with you.  This was a surprise trip.  Life has been nuts and I just needed to regroup.  So DH told me to make plans.   I was going to go alone but now my DM is going to join me.  Not sure if I am happy about it or not.  My mom has only been once, so now I feel I have to show her around instead of just going with the flow.
I am also the lead planner (by my own doing) of a group of 16 of us going in Nov.  It is a bunch of people we went to high school with and their kids.  It is going to be alot of fun, but a pain to get everyone what they want. (most of all me )

Oh you will be proud, I did bring the suitcase up from the basement.  A step in the right direction!!


----------



## apirateslife4evr

if anyone wants to meet up, I'm at BWV from 12/11-12/18.  PM me, and maybe we could hang out at DTD one night !!


----------



## PennConn

apirateslife4evr said:


> if anyone wants to meet up, I'm at BWV from 12/11-12/18.  PM me, and maybe we could hang out at DTD one night !!



Hi Donna Lynn

Please see the last few pages of this thread - a group of us will be going to Downtown Disney / Pleasure Island on Friday, December 14.  We would love to have you join us!

P.S.  See Daisy Duck's schedule on this page - She has openings at several of our group dinners.  Let Daisy know if you would like to attend.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> *Since Le Cellier and Candlelight Processional are 12/13*, ANTSS will be with us for them even if she doesn't get the extra day.
> 
> If she gets the extra day, she could also be with us for Magic Kingdom and Pleasure Island on 12/14.
> 
> Daisy



 Yup.. def'ly making a note of this as we speak...  and Le Cellier only count as one TS if you are on  the DDP right ? 



wirki said:


> Oh you will be proud, I did bring the suitcase up from the basement.  A step in the right direction!!



Hooray!!  You are on your way!!!


----------



## apirateslife4evr

PennConn said:


> Hi Donna Lynn
> 
> Please see the last few pages of this thread - a group of us will be going to Downtown Disney / Pleasure Island on Friday, December 14.  We would love to have you join us!
> 
> P.S.  See Daisy Duck's schedule on this page - She has openings at several of our group dinners.  Let Daisy know if you would like to attend.



Thanks !!! I just PM'd Daisy Duck to check about the 14th.  That's the one night I DEFINATELY was alone, since my parents are on a dinner by themselves that night.  Hopefully I'll see lots of you there !!!!


----------



## bpmorley

apirateslife4evr said:


> if anyone wants to meet up, I'm at BWV from 12/11-12/18.  PM me, and maybe we could hang out at DTD one night !!



I'm up for that, we'll be in touch


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Apirateslife4evr,

Yes, please join us for dinner at Wolfgang Puck Cafe on Friday, 12/14.  We'll meet there at 6:00PM.  The reservation is for 6:30, but it's a popular restaurant, and for our group to be seated together, they advised arriving half an hour early.  Originally I had reserved a table for seven people.  I just called them back and said I'd like to add three more people (that way we include you, and also the next two people who RSVP to me.  Mandy, how about you??)  Although they couldn't book one table for ten people, we have reserved a second table for three people, and if we get there by 6:00PM, they will do their best to push the second table right next to the first table, so we'll probably all be together.  Even if not, we would be there in two groups, which is also OK, as no one will have to dine alone.

The revised schedule is below.  We now have room for two more people to join us at Wolfgang Puck Cafe on 12/14.

Aubriee,

I just booked my slot for the Yuletide Fantasy Tour on Monday, December 10.  Have you already paid for yours, too?  Did you get your AP discount?  That will be a fun morning.

ANTSS,

I'm still saving you a spot at both breakfast and dinner on Friday, 12/14, until you find out for sure if you can add that day to your trip.


Everyone, 

I'm there December 4-15, and I have small group meals and activities planned for every day! Please see my schedule below, and let me know if you would like me to save you any of the remaining spots in any of my dining reservations.  As long as I have space available in the ADR's, you are welcome to join me for as many of these as you like. 

Daisy

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 8/31:

Tuesday, December 4

 Arrive

MGM

 Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

 Osborne Lights

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

 Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

 ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

 Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 4 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

 Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

 Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

 9:00 PM Illuminations

 9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

 LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

 Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

 7 PM Campfire Singalong?

 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

Monday, December 10

 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

 Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

 Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?

 Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left

 Illuminations cruise (reservation pending)

Tuesday, December 11

 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 3 spots left

 Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

 Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

 Mythos lunch or dinner

Thursday, December 13

 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

 ~11:30 AM - 1:00PM Parasailing 

Epcot

 Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL

 Candlelight Processional 

 Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters 

 Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 

 Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

 Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

 PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

 Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 2 of us going.) -- 10AM?

 Depart


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda,
> On your schedule, you have 12/12-MGM, which is correct, but we have ressies at 50's Prime Time Cafe at 6:30, not Mama Melrose's. I'm guessing you're going there on the first trip. I don't know how you keep it all organized for two trips-I'm having enough trouble with one....
> Colette


OH! That's right! I'm looking forward to going. People seem to either love or hate the food, but LOVE the atmosphere! So hey, either way we can't lose right! I cant wait to see if I spot something that used to be in our house in there!



wirki said:


> I Oh you will be proud, I did bring the suitcase up from the basement.  A step in the right direction!!


I'm doing better than you! I actually practiced rolling my suitcases in the hallway, and I'm even THINKING about putting something in it today!


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey I'm in for Wolfgangs if there is a spot left 


apirateslife4evr I'm there from the 8-16 solo, so I am up for anything. I'll be at the All Star Resorts, but I am renting a car.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Hey I'm in for Wolfgangs if there is a spot left
> 
> 
> apirateslife4evr I'm there from the 8-16 solo, so I am up for anything. I'll be at the All Star Resorts, but I am renting a car.



Hi Mandy,

Yes, I'm now saving you a spot at Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14.  Glad you can join us!

Hi Apirateslife4evr,

In answer to your question about the dining plan --

When we get together as a group for meals, some people have the DDP, and some don't.  That is OK.  At the beginning of the meal, the server will ask each person if they are on DDP or not.  

Daisy


----------



## apirateslife4evr

MainStMandy said:


> apirateslife4evr I'm there from the 8-16 solo, so I am up for anything. I'll be at the All Star Resorts, but I am renting a car.





DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Yes, I'm now saving you a spot at Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14.  Glad you can join us!
> 
> Daisy



*Great....we'll meet up at dinner on 12/14 !!!!*



			
				DaisyDuck001 said:
			
		

> Hi Apirateslife4evr,
> 
> In answer to your question about the dining plan --
> 
> When we get together as a group for meals, some people have the DDP, and some don't.  That is OK.  At the beginning of the meal, the server will ask each person if they are on DDP or not.
> 
> Daisy




*Great, just didn't want to throw a monkey wrench into anything.*


----------



## wirki

Glendamax said:


> I'm doing better than you! I actually practiced rolling my suitcases in the hallway, and I'm even THINKING about putting something in it today!




Ok, I can not get it together.  I have not put one thing in that suitcase.  It is just sitting there mocking me.  My DD starts Kindergarten in 1 hour(first day) and I am sitting and reading trip reports.   While she is there I hope to pack while my DD1 is taking a nap.  We will see if that works out.

Debbie


----------



## disneytraveler

Thanks Daisy for the update on the time at Wolf Gangs . I will put that in my notes.


----------



## PirateMel

I am looking for a place to watch the Pat's game on Sunday night September 16th, I will be down for a quick weekend solo.
Any Pats fans in the world at that time?????


----------



## Jason71

PirateMel said:


> I am looking for a place to watch the Pat's game on Sunday night September 16th, I will be down for a quick weekend solo.
> Any Pats fans in the world at that time?????



Not sure if you are willing to go a bit off-site, but if you're looking to avoid the stampede at ESPN, I know Celebration Tavern (in Celebration, natch) is the local hang-out for Pats (and Red Sox) fans.


----------



## PirateMel

Jason71 said:


> Not sure if you are willing to go a bit off-site, but if you're looking to avoid the stampede at ESPN, I know Celebration Tavern (in Celebration, natch) is the local hang-out for Pats (and Red Sox) fans.



Can you possible provide me with a street address, so I can mapquest it.  I will definatley be willing to visit!


----------



## aubriee

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Aubriee,
> 
> I just booked my slot for the Yuletide Fantasy Tour on Monday, December 10.  Have you already paid for yours, too?  Did you get your AP discount?  That will be a fun morning.
> 
> Sunday, December 9
> • Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 2 spots left
> 
> Monday, December 10
> • 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour



I just called and was able to use my Disney VISA discount for the Yuletide Tour.  It gave a little better discount than the AP (20% vs 15%).  Yeah, it sounds like fun! 

Sorry, I had to cancel the Artist Point ADR on you, but as I told you in my PM I've eaten there before and while it was great I haven't tried Jiko's yet and I really, really want to.  I was able to get an ADR for the exact same time you guys are going to be at Artist Point. That filet with macaroni and cheese just keeps calling my name.  With the new chef they have there, I'm looking forward to seeing if there are any changes to Jiko's menu.  It's going to feel funny eating alone though, since every other night of my trip I'm eating with a group of you guys.  

I also just added the DDP for my trip.  Because I was going solo the ZQM Disney VISA code was a little cheaper than the AP code for me (even with having to buy a one day MYW ticket). Because I went with the pkg instead of a room only, I was eligible to add the DDP.  I figured what I'd probably order and even paying for a couple of meals OOP (breakfasts at CP and Donald's) I'd break about even with DDP vs DDE, plus with the DDP I could have everything paid for in advance and not have to worry about carrying around money for tips. I'll still have my DDE card that we can use for drinks or extras if anyone wants to though.

Also, has anyone heard that Madame Tremaine and the stepsisters are supposed to be replacing Suzy and Pearla at 1900 Park Faire?  I really hope so.  I saw them in MK (behind the castle) when I was there in May and they were hilarious.  It would be interesting to see them in the same room with Cinderella and Prince Charming.


----------



## PirateMel

Jason71 said:


> Not sure if you are willing to go a bit off-site, but if you're looking to avoid the stampede at ESPN, I know Celebration Tavern (in Celebration, natch) is the local hang-out for Pats (and Red Sox) fans.



I found it, and it is acutally a chain.  There is one by Boston Garden (Sox home) here.  I am staying about 15 minutes away.  Absolutely will visit!  
Thank you!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> I just called and was able to use my Disney VISA discount for the Yuletide Tour.  It gave a little better discount than the AP (20% vs 15%).  Yeah, it sounds like fun!
> 
> Sorry, I had to cancel the Artist Point ADR on you, but as I told you in my PM I've eaten there before and while it was great I haven't tried Jiko's yet and I really, really want to.  I was able to get an ADR for the exact same time you guys are going to be at Artist Point. That filet with macaroni and cheese just keeps calling my name.  With the new chef they have there, I'm looking forward to seeing if there are any changes to Jiko's menu.  It's going to feel funny eating alone though, since every other night of my trip I'm eating with a group of you guys.



Hi aubriee,

I'm dining at Jiko on Friday, 12/7 -- it will be my first time there.  I still have space in that reservation, but I understand you don't get in until 12/8.  Sorry we can't connect for Jiko or Artist Point, but I'm glad we're still doing lots of other things together.

Glad you got your Yuletide tour, and at a discount.  

No, I didn't know they changed the characters at the 1900 Park Fare dinner.  I had breakfast there on my last trip, but this will be my first dinner there.  I'm interested to try their dinner food, and I hope their characters are fun.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day-weather was "picture perfect" in NH. 
I finally got a discount on my package at POFQ, so I'm happy-they released some new ones today and I happened to catch it and called my TA right away-saved $305.
Glenda and Antss will be off to Disney soon-are you packed yet? I'll be thinking of you both while I'm hard at work-lol. December will be here in no time-scary....

I read that Chita Rivera will be the guest speaker at the CP on 12/13 and not Neil Patrick Harris-I was really looking forward to seeing him-oh, well-they are all good. 

                                                                                 Colette


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day-weather was "picture perfect" in NH.
> I finally got a discount on my package at POFQ, so I'm happy-they released some new ones today and I happened to catch it and called my TA right away-saved $305.
> Glenda and Antss will be off to Disney soon-are you packed yet? I'll be thinking of you both while I'm hard at work-lol. December will be here in no time-scary....
> 
> I read that Chita Rivera will be the guest speaker at the CP on 12/13 and not Neil Patrick Harris-I was really looking forward to seeing him-oh, well-they are all good.
> 
> Colette





Oh Chita Rivera should still be good for CP. I saw Brian Donneghy last year


----------



## Colette

Steve, 
 I think they all do a good job-just really gets me in the Christmas Spirit....


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Steve,
> I think they all do a good job-just really gets me in the Christmas Spirit....



  Gets me in the spirit to!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day-weather was "picture perfect" in NH.
> I finally got a discount on my package at POFQ, so I'm happy-they released some new ones today and I happened to catch it and called my TA right away-saved $305.
> *Glenda and Antss will be off to Disney soon-are you packed yet? *I'll be thinking of you both while I'm hard at work-lol. December will be here in no time-scary....
> 
> I read that Chita Rivera will be the guest speaker at the CP on 12/13 and not Neil Patrick Harris-I was really looking forward to seeing him-oh, well-they are all good.
> 
> Colette



Hi Colette and all...  I am at work and had been tied at work since 2 techs decided to quit immidiately   I will be off tomorrow so that will be the only time I have to pack... I am doing 6 shifts in 3 days   is there anything you guys need me to check.pickup for you at WDW next week?  PM me or better yet send me a text message or call me if ever you remember something!


----------



## Colette

Timmy,
 Thanks for the offer, but nothing I need before December-going to do some Christmas shopping, then. Have a fun trip....                         Colette


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda and Antss will be off to Disney soon-are you packed yet? I'll be thinking of you both while I'm hard at work-lol. December will be here in no time-scary....
> Colette



Hey Colette! Glad you were able to save more money on your package!  

Packing - Well I started doing _some_ of it last week. I intend to really get serious about it today and early Saturday, so if I need anything, I'll still have time to get it from the store and pack it. I leave EARLY Sunday morning. It does look as if I everything I need, but we'll see!

This is my first vacation since last year! So I'm really looking forward to it! 
*
Timmy*, I hope you're able to get some sleep before you leave. If not, crash when you check in your room, and SLEEP the first day! OH!!!!! And I JUST heard the message you left on my cell about the airfare. THANK YOU so much for looking into that for me. When I get back, I'll book. Thank you!!


----------



## Colette

Daisy and Jim,
 It's almost time to call and reserve for parasailing-are you both still in? The 15th is 90 days out, but I'm working a 24 hour shift, so will call on Sunday the 16th. Let me know, so I'm sure of the time we decided on(11:30 for me).
                                                                                      Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy and Jim,
> It's almost time to call and reserve for parasailing-are you both still in? The 15th is 90 days out, but I'm working a 24 hour shift, so will call on Sunday the 16th. Let me know, so I'm sure of the time we decided on(11:30 for me).
> Colette



Thanks for the reminder.  I think I'm still in, but I'll try and decide for sure within the next few days.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I made a reservation for an Illuminations Cruise for Monday evening, 12/10  .

The boat holds ten people, so there is space for nine of you to join me.   

The cost per person is currently $27.50.  If you would like me to save you a spot, please PM me and we'll make arrangements that you can pay me within a couple of weeks or so from now.  (I am responsible for the entire boat fee of $275, so I need to collect the money in advance, to avoid getting stuck paying for anyone who may not actually show up).  They also request a tip for the boat driver -- you may bring this with you.

(I was told that the price could go up slightly, between now and 12/10.  If that happens, you could pay me the difference when we get there.)

I always thought it would be fun to try this cruise.  Anyone else?   

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 Just let me know because if you're not going I will make a 10:00 reservation like I planned originally and that frees up more of my day. I don't think I will do the Wilderness resort Tour-too much-I'm trying to make this a more relaxing trip. Thanks


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I made a reservation for an Illuminations Cruise for Monday evening, 12/10  .
> The boat holds ten people, so there is space for nine of you to join me.
> The cost per person is currently $27.50.  If you would like me to save you a spot, please PM me
> Daisy



Hi Daisy

Thank you for the offer, but I will be with Colette's group at Planet Hollywood / Downtown Disney / Pleasure Island that night.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> Just let me know because if you're not going I will make a 10:00 reservation like I planned originally and that frees up more of my day. I don't think I will do the Wilderness resort Tour-too much-I'm trying to make this a more relaxing trip. Thanks



Colette,

I tried to reply last night, but this website was down.  Sorry it wasn't possible for me to get back to you sooner.

I do still want to go parasailing with you on 12/13.  Is it still OK that you go at 11:00, I go at 11:30, and Jim goes at noon?  What day are we eligible to call for the reservations?  This Saturday, 9/15?

I understand that you don't want to do the Wilderness Lodge tour, so I can just meet you at the dock for the parasailing after my Wilderness Lodge tour is over.  I believe aubriee and a few others from here still plan to meet me for the Wilderness Lodge tour.

Thanks,
Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 I believe that Saturday is the day we can call, but I'll be working, so won't be able to call until Sunday morning. Those times are good for me, so if you call Saturday, just book 11:30 and I'll do 11:00. Haven't heard from Jim yet, but I don't think it will be that busy for that time of year. I'll let you know when mine is made. I can't wait!                                         Colette


----------



## plove53

OK.... I thought I was going to be solo at WDW... but now I'm NOT. My friend is rearanged her schedule and she will fly down.

I may be having dinner (now solo) at Ohana's (9/30) I think the rez is ~7pm... so if you want to keep me company let me know. I'm not sure if you can use the other dinner tic or not?

Also... I'm driving down (solo) on 9/20 @ ~2am. If anyone needs a ride let me know... I'll be taking I95 down so anywhere near/along I95 is good. I'm comming back on 10/1 rought same as above.

PM me for the above info

-p


----------



## Lenc324

I will be traveling solo Jan 28th 29th and 30th.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> I believe that Saturday is the day we can call, but I'll be working, so won't be able to call until Sunday morning. Those times are good for me, so if you call Saturday, just book 11:30 and I'll do 11:00. Haven't heard from Jim yet, but I don't think it will be that busy for that time of year. I'll let you know when mine is made. I can't wait!                                         Colette



OK, I'll call as soon as I can and do my best to book 11:30.

Daisy


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys!! Just popping in to say hello  The trip is getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette,

I just called to make my parasailing reservation.  They said it is not half an hour for each person.  As many as three people can go on the same boat, in one half hour time slot, since it takes ten minutes for each person.  That means we can go together in the same boat at 11:00 AM on December 13!  I did book that time slot for myself, and I told them you will be calling tomorrow to book your reservation for the same time on the same boat.  I'll send you a PM with more info.

Daisy


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hey Daisy!

I was just thinking that if you added six to your number, you would, like James Bond, have a license to kill.

I logged into www.disneyworld.com this morning and clicked a link for www.sammyduvalls.com.  I understand that you and Colette want to do parasailing on Thursday, December 13 at around 11:00 am EST.  The time is fine with me.  Here are a few things to consider.  

1.  Will we still have time to do the Wilderness Lodge Tour at 9:00 am?  From December 11-16 I'll be staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge; after moving from All Star Movies, at which I'll be staying during MouseFest Land.  Split stay!   Getting there will be no problem if I leave AKL at 7:00 am for MK and then take the launch.

2.  Sammy Duvall's has two grades of parasailing.  The regular sail is for 8-10 minutes at a height of 450 feet and costs $95.00 per person.  The deluxe sail takes you to 600 feet for 10-12 minutes and costs $120.00 per person.  Which will it be, ladies?

Jim


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hey Daisy!
> 
> I logged into www.disneyworld.com this morning and clicked a link for www.sammyduvalls.com.  I understand that you and Colette want to do parasailing on Thursday, December 13 at around 11:00 am EST.  The time is fine with me.  Here are a few things to consider.
> 
> 1.  Will we still have time to do the Wilderness Lodge Tour at 9:00 am?  From December 11-16 I'll be staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge; after moving from All Star Movies, at which I'll be staying during MouseFest Land.  Split stay!   Getting there will be no problem if I leave AKL at 7:00 am for MK and then take the launch.
> 
> 2.  Sammy Duvall's has two grades of parasailing.  The regular sail is for 8-10 minutes at a height of 450 feet and costs $95.00 per person.  The deluxe sail takes you to 600 feet for 10-12 minutes and costs $120.00 per person.  Which will it be, ladies?
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim,

I'm also doing a split stay.  12/4-12/6 at POFQ; then 12/6-12/15 at POR.

Yes, we still have time do the Wilderness Lodge Tour at 9:00AM.  It ends at 10:00AM, and that gives us 45 minutes to get to the Contemporary for the parasailing that starts at 11:00AM.  (They said to arrive 15 minutes ahead).  I plan to rent a car.  If you like, you may ride with me from the Wilderness Lodge to the Contemporary.  With a car, 45 minutes should be plenty of time to go this relatively short distance.

However, if you and Colette would rather that we move the reservation to 11:30AM, that is fine with me.

I will do the regular sail.  The last I heard, Colette was still deciding between regular and deluxe.  As far as I know, we don't all have to choose the same one, since we each go up separately from the same boat.

Daisy


----------



## macraven

there are 9 of us disers on the list for this month.
*i have 9 more sleeps until my feet hit the motherland.

*i see some will be there the 18th which is just around the corner.

hope to see some of you homies there.

i know a few will be at the mnsshp on the 30th....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hey Peeps.... just left MCO this morning and now am back at work.. I will updates dates as soon as I get home...


----------



## Colette

Daisy and Jim,
 I think I'm going to go for the 600 ft. one-it's my birthday and I may never get the chance, again. Only $25 more, so why not....
 I'm waiting to call now.                                                  Colette


----------



## aubriee

Between my Sept/Oct trip and my Dec trip I'm in ADR overload.  I'm making a list for both trips and just want to verify my Dec itinerary. Colette and Daisy would you please verify the nights I'm dining with your group (s):

Sat 12/08
 6:55pm Biergarten (with Daisy's group)

Sun 12/09
 5:30pm Jiko (with Mandy)

Mon 12/10
 9am Yuletide Tour (with Daisy's group)
 7:00pm Planet Hollywood (with Colette's group)

Tues 12/11 
6:30pm 1900 Park Faire, then Jelly Rolls (with Daisy's group)

Wed 12/12 
6:30pm 50's Prime Time, Fantasmic, Osbourne Lights (with                  
               Colette's group

Thurs 12/13 
9am WL Tour (with Daisy's group)
4:50pm Le Cellier (with both groups)

Fri 12/14 
9am MK Rollercoasters
10:25am Crystal Palace (with Daisy's group)
6:30pm Wolfgang Pucks (with both groups), then PI

Sat 12/15 
Time ? Donald's Breakfast (with Daisy's group)
5:50pm Cape May (with Colette's group)

Am I right or have I totally got my dates and times messed up? 
Thanks,
Vanessa


----------



## buckylarue

I'm doing a solo trip to SSV next week, 9/23-9/28. Maybe I'll see some of you there!!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> Sat 12/15
> Time ? Donald's Breakfast (with Daisy's group)
> 5:50pm Cape May (with Colette's group)Thanks,
> Vanessa



Hi Vanessa

You are more than welcome to go with Colette and myself (and whoever else wants to tag along!) to go see the Spectromagic Parade and Wishes Fireworks at the Magic Kingdom following the Cape May Clambake.


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Hi Vanessa
> 
> You are more than welcome to go with Colette and myself (and whoever else wants to tag along!) to go see the Spectromagic Parade and Wishes Fireworks at the Magic Kingdom following the Cape May Clambake.



I love Spectro and Wishes, so may take you up on that offer.  Thanks!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> Between my Sept/Oct trip and my Dec trip I'm in ADR overload.  I'm making a list for both trips and just want to verify my Dec itinerary. Colette and Daisy would you please verify the nights I'm dining with your group (s):
> 
> Sat 12/08
> 6:55pm Biergarten (with Daisy's group)
> 
> Sun 12/09
> 5:30pm Jiko (with Mandy)
> 
> Mon 12/10
> 9am Yuletide Tour (with Daisy's group)
> 7:00pm Planet Hollywood (with Colette's group)
> 
> Tues 12/11
> 6:30pm 1900 Park Faire, then Jelly Rolls (with Daisy's group)
> 
> Wed 12/12
> 6:30pm 50's Prime Time, Fantasmic, Osbourne Lights (with
> Colette's group
> 
> Thurs 12/13
> 9am WL Tour (with Daisy's group)
> 4:50pm Le Cellier (with both groups)
> 
> Fri 12/14
> 9am MK Rollercoasters
> 10:25am Crystal Palace (with Daisy's group)
> 6:30pm Wolfgang Pucks (with both groups), then PI
> 
> Sat 12/15
> Time ? Donald's Breakfast (with Daisy's group)
> 5:50pm Cape May (with Colette's group)
> 
> Am I right or have I totally got my dates and times messed up?
> Thanks,
> Vanessa



Hi aubriee,

You are correct with regard to the plans you have with me, and with both Colette and me together.  Colette may answer for her separate plans.

I know it's a lot to keep track of!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Hi Vanessa,
 Your dates and times with me are correct-you're doing great keeping it all organized with 2 trips. 

I still have 2 spots open for Cape May Cafe, on the 15th and 1 spot open for Planet Hollywood on the 10th, if anyone is interested. 

Timmy, 
 Can't wait to hear about your trip.....


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi, 

Colette and Daisy,

Today is my day off work.

I've called Sammy Duvall's and left a credit card number, and so am set for parasailing with the two of you.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim,
 Good, we're all set then-I can't wait to try this-a fun kick off to my Birthday! It should make for some great pictures...the time is flying by, not that I'm looking forward to winter, just winter at DisneyWorld!


----------



## MainStMandy

Did you guys have to pay for the parasailing upfront??

I am trying to be more brave and try new things (i.e. my first tatoo and kayaking!!)


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 The credit card just holds the ressie for Parasailing-no charge until you get there, unless you don't show....I want to get a tattoo-it's on my to-do list, also-maybe next! I try to do one new thing each vacation that I go on!


----------



## MainStMandy

Colette said:


> Mandy,
> The credit card just holds the ressie for Parasailing-no charge until you get there, unless you don't show....I want to get a tattoo-it's on my to-do list, also-maybe next! I try to do one new thing each vacation that I go on!



Ok, thats cool. I may have to think about that.

Colette, I LOVE my tattoo. I never thought I would go through with it, but I did and it's great. I don't know if I could go through it again though!!


----------



## Colette

Mandy,
 Love your tattoo-I think I would want to try something smaller, maybe on the back of my shoulder, though-just for the experience.....but, I still won't go on the TOT-lol


----------



## Glendamax

Hey everyone! I'm back from my solo trip, and almost finished my report. Hopefully by next week, I can start to fully focus on my December trip, and hooking up with all of you!


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back from my solo trip, and almost finished my report. Hopefully by next week, I can start to fully focus on my December trip, and hooking up with all of you!




Sorry you got sick, but your trip report made me laugh so hard I cried.  I'll be at WDW Sept 29th-30th (yeah, only a week away) and want to ride Tower of Terror sooo bad.  That's the only ride at WDW I've never ridden, but I'm terrified of heights and hate rides that drop you.  After seeing your face on that ride I now know I'll probably never have the courage to do so.  You look like you were scared to death.   Funny thing is, I love roller coasters.  I can't believe you rode TOT, but wouldn't ride Space Mountain.  Thanks again for your trip report it was great!  

As soon as I get back from my Sept/Oct trip I can start concentrating more on my Dec trip.  As I posted on your trip report thread, I can't wait to meet all you guys.


----------



## MainStMandy

Girls, I am SCARED to death of tot, I usually have to be bribed to go on it, but I think we should go together! Just to say you did it!! It's scary, but a pretty awesome ride.


----------



## Colette

Sorry, girls-count me out-I used to have nightmares of being in an elevator that was falling and don't know why. They have stopped and I don't want them to come back, so I'm not going to do it, but you all go and tell me about it.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Sorry you got sick, but your trip report made me laugh so hard I cried.  I'll be at WDW *Sept 29th*-30th (yeah, only a week away) and want to ride Tower of Terror sooo bad.  That's the only ride at WDW I've never ridden, but I'm terrified of heights and hate rides that drop you.  After seeing your face on that ride I now know I'll probably never have the courage to do so.  You look like you were scared to death.   Funny thing is, I love roller coasters.  I can't believe you rode TOT, but wouldn't ride Space Mountain.  Thanks again for your trip report it was great!
> 
> As soon as I get back from my Sept/Oct trip I can start concentrating more on my Dec trip.  As I posted on your trip report thread, I can't wait to meet all you guys.



I think we are getting in late on the 29th... but if it is late night at MGM... I can come hold your hand...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Sorry, girls-count me out-I used to have nightmares of being in an elevator that was falling and don't know why. They have stopped and I don't want them to come back, so I'm not going to do it, but you all go and tell me about it.....



I went on ToT once, and that was one time too many.  Not my idea of fun.

I do like the MK rollercoasters, though.


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> I think we are getting in late on the 29th... but if it is late night at MGM... I can come hold your hand...




Hey, weren't you the one who walked Glenda on while she was having her blackout   ?  From what I saw in the picture you were laughing as she was clinging to you for dear life.  I should warn you, I have long solar fingernails.  I'm afraid you wouldn't have much arm left (if I even survived to get off that ride).  Thanks, for the offer, but I think I'll just have to remain a chicken.

Colette if you can go parasailing, overcoming an elevator fear should be child's play.


----------



## Colette

Aubriee,
 I love the feeling of flying, but I have some vertigo, so it's the dropping or falling feeling that I can't handle. Soarin has been my favorite ride, to date(although TOO short a ride), so I thought that Parasailing would be the ultimate rush for me. I hope that's true......


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> Aubriee,
> I love the feeling of flying, but I have some vertigo, so it's the dropping or falling feeling that I can't handle. Soarin has been my favorite ride, to date(although TOO short a ride), so I thought that Parasailing would be the ultimate rush for me. I hope that's true......



Soarin is my favorite ride too, but I still can't ride it without holding onto those little handles and still have a tendency to close my eyes at the very end when the big fireworks makes the seats jump.  Parasailing unfortunately is out of my abilities though.  The idea of being that high terrifies me.  Hey, what am I saying, climbing a 10 foot ladder scares me.  Again the funny thing is, I love all the roller coasters and on Epedition Everest love to look around as the coaster is going up toward the mountain.  If it ever got stuck though and we had to walk down like people did last week, the yeti would have to come get me.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Hey, weren't you the one who walked Glenda on while she was having her blackout   ?  From what I saw in the picture you were laughing as she was clinging to you for dear life.  I should warn you, I have long solar fingernails.  I'm afraid you wouldn't have much arm left (if I even survived to get off that ride).  Thanks, for the offer, but I think I'll just have to remain a chicken.
> 
> Colette if you can go parasailing, overcoming an elevator fear should be child's play.



c'mon lets do this.... right Glenda????


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, is it too late to put in my dates?  I'm camping solo from Dec 4-Dec.11, have no ADRs (simply can't make up my mind, and trying to save $$$$).  Wouldn't mind joining up with some fun folks.


----------



## ANTSS2001

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, is it too late to put in my dates?  I'm camping solo from Dec 4-Dec.11, have no ADRs (simply can't make up my mind, and trying to save $$$$).  Wouldn't mind joining up with some fun folks.



 to the bunch... will update dates by the time I go home at midnite... me at work right now


----------



## acourtwdw

Just found this thread.

My sister and I will be at WDW Oct 17 to Oct 21, then Member cruise, then back to WDW Oct 25 to Oct 31.

We are doing MNSSHP on Oct 18.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, is it too late to put in my dates?  I'm camping solo from Dec 4-Dec.11, have no ADRs (simply can't make up my mind, and trying to save $$$$).  Wouldn't mind joining up with some fun folks.



Hey Mindy,

I'm there December 4-15, and I have small group meals and activities planned for every day!  My complete schedule appears in the next post.  Check it out, and let me know if you'd like me to save you any of the remaining spots in my ADR's.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Let me know if you would like me to save you any of the remaining dining spots!

Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 9/23:

Tuesday, December 4

 Arrive

MGM

 Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

 Osborne Lights

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

 Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

 ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

 Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 3 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

 Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

 Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

 9:00 PM Illuminations

 9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

 LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

 Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

 7 PM Campfire Singalong?

 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

Monday, December 10

 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

 Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

 Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?

 Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left

 Illuminations cruise (8 spots left) -- PM me to arrange to send me your payment of $27.50 to save your spot

Tuesday, December 11

 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 3 spots left

 Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 2 spots left

 Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

 Mythos lunch or dinner

Thursday, December 13

 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

 ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

 Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL

 Candlelight Processional 

 Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters 

 Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 

 Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

 Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

 PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

 Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 2 of us going.) -- 10AM?

 Depart


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> Sorry you got sick, but your trip report made me laugh so hard I cried.  I'll be at WDW Sept 29th-30th (yeah, only a week away) and want to ride Tower of Terror sooo bad.  That's the only ride at WDW I've never ridden, but I'm terrified of heights and hate rides that drop you.  After seeing your face on that ride I now know I'll probably never have the courage to do so.  You look like you were scared to death.   Funny thing is, I love roller coasters.  I can't believe you rode TOT, but wouldn't ride Space Mountain.  Thanks again for your trip report it was great!
> 
> As soon as I get back from my Sept/Oct trip I can start concentrating more on my Dec trip.  As I posted on your trip report thread, I can't wait to meet all you guys.


Hey! I think you should ride if the person you're with isnt scared. The ride isnt that long, and you won't die. 



MainStMandy said:


> Girls, I am SCARED to death of tot, I usually have to be bribed to go on it, but I think we should go together! Just to say you did it!! It's scary, but a pretty awesome ride.





Colette said:


> Sorry, girls-count me out-I used to have nightmares of being in an elevator that was falling and don't know why. They have stopped and I don't want them to come back, so I'm not going to do it, but you all go and tell me about it.....





ANTSS2001 said:


> c'mon lets do this.... right Glenda????



Ladies, I have to agree with Antss on this one. I would never ride this alone. This is a good group ride. In Dec. if we do get a good group, we could all hold on to each other.


----------



## MainStMandy

Glendamax said:


> Hey! I think you should ride if the person you're with isnt scared. The ride isnt that long, and you won't die.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have to agree with Antss on this one. I would never ride this alone. This is a good group ride. In Dec. if we do get a good group, we could all hold on to each other.



Lol, that's the way to convince them!!


----------



## bpmorley

Those pictures were great Glenda


----------



## Colette

Are you kidding me???? You all hold on to each other and I'll wait for you outside with an ice cream-lol!


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Are you kidding me???? You all hold on to each other and I'll wait for you outside with an ice cream-lol!


 
Oh come on, don't you want a "I want my Mommy pic" on the ride too?!


----------



## newholidayx2

any solos 11/9-16? I'll be at Pop 11/9-11 and BCV 11/11-16 - there will be times Im meeting up with ppl but would be interested in meeting up other times too!
Who's attending MVMCP 11/12 solo? I'll be there. Would you like to meet up?
How about Food & Wine Events? Im booked 11/9 & 10
Segway tour 11/12 and Dolphin Encounter 11/13
Have lots of solo ARs


----------



## Colette

Glenda,
 No, I don't want an "I want my Mommy" picture, but Rich will go on with the rest of you-he likes it. I can hold everyone's pocketbooks.....I was going to say that I'd do it if you partasail, but that would be a lie.


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda,
> I was going to say that I'd do it if you partasail, but that would be a lie.


----------



## MainStMandy

2 months and 2 weeks till my trip! WHOOHOO!!

So I think I decided my big adventerous thing this trip is going to be the Dolphin Encounter at EPCOT  I am really excited.


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> 2 months and 2 weeks till my trip! WHOOHOO!!
> 
> So I think I decided my big adventerous thing this trip is going to be the Dolphin Encounter at EPCOT  I am really excited.



That's great.  I'm signed up for the aqua seas tour


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Glenda,
> No, I don't want an "I want my Mommy" picture, but Rich will go on with the rest of you-he likes it. I can hold everyone's pocketbooks.....I was going to say that I'd do it if you partasail, but that would be a lie.



I will gladly go on Tower of Terror, but I'll have to pass on Rockin' Roller Coaster, it makes me positively ill .... (I am going to try Star Tours though)


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> I will gladly go on Tower of Terror, but I'll have to pass on Rockin' Roller Coaster, it makes me positively ill .... (I am going to try Star Tours though)




Omg you can't be serious???? I could go on it a million times...

Funny story, when I was a cm we would go on RnR after our shift ended and one night I knew the manager there. We rode the coaster at "test" speeds (what they run it at every morning....80some miles per hour instead of 60...I guess if it runs at 80 it runs at 60) What a cool experience!!!


----------



## Glendamax

MainStMandy said:


> Omg you can't be serious???? I could go on it a million times...
> 
> Funny story, when I was a cm we would go on RnR after our shift ended and one night I knew the manager there. We rode the coaster at "test" speeds (what they run it at every morning....80some miles per hour instead of 60...I guess if it runs at 80 it runs at 60) What a cool experience!!!


OMG! I bet you look like you had a face lift!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> Omg you can't be serious???? I could go on it a million times...
> 
> Funny story, when I was a cm we would go on RnR after our shift ended and one night I knew the manager there. We rode the coaster at "test" speeds (what they run it at every morning....80some miles per hour instead of 60...I guess if it runs at 80 it runs at 60) What a cool experience!!!



Do you have any clout down there now?  I would love to do that.


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> Do you have any clout down there now?  I would love to do that.



Um i know a few people, but not there anymore. And it was the last ride of the night with no guests...

I have a very good friend in guest relations at MGM and his wedding gift to me (back when I was married, haha) was as Grand Marshalls in the parade and then a private viewing of Illuminations. He's super cool!!


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> Um i know a few people, but not there anymore. And it was the last ride of the night with no guests...
> 
> I have a very good friend in guest relations at MGM and his wedding gift to me (back when I was married, haha) was as Grand Marshalls in the parade and then a private viewing of Illuminations. He's super cool!!



Sounds it.  I'm jealous


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> Sounds it.  I'm jealous



Lol, don't be until one of them can get me a job there!


----------



## ANTSS2001

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, is it too late to put in my dates?  I'm camping solo from Dec 4-Dec.11, have no ADRs (simply can't make up my mind, and trying to save $$$$).  Wouldn't mind joining up with some fun folks.



updated!!


acourtwdw said:


> Just found this thread.
> 
> My sister and I will be at WDW Oct 17 to Oct 21, then Member cruise, then back to WDW Oct 25 to Oct 31.
> 
> We are doing MNSSHP on Oct 18.


updated!!!

sorry between laundry and work and more laundry my DIS time got compromise!!!


----------



## PacMan3000

Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips? I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day. But muliple days?

It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."

But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely. And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips?



We enjoy solo trips by using this thread, and similar ones, to plan to spend lots of time hanging out together at WDW, so that our "solo" trip is actually a group trip!  That's what this thread is all about!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Well said-Daisy. Solo, but not alone!


----------



## MainStMandy

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips? I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day. But muliple days?
> 
> It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."
> 
> But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely. And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.



I agree with what Colette and Daisy said.  We have our time alone but aren't OBLIGATED to hang out with anyone. So if I want to spend a few hours walking around magic kingdom alone I can! And if I want to be there at the butt crack of dawn, I can!! I have gone on too many trips where I have to things other peoples way.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

PacMan, I just want to echo what Daisy, Colette and Penn just said.  A member of several Disney fan web communities, I have enough friends so that when I am solo in WDW I never feel truly alone.  I am not an only child; I have a brother and sister who are respectively 14 and 16 years older than me, so for most of my life it was just my mom and me in the house.  Incidentally, my brother and sister-in-law also love Disney, having visited WDW about 30 times since it opened in 1971.  My sister has never been there.

Jim


----------



## yearbook50

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips? I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day. But muliple days?
> 
> It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."
> 
> But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely. And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.



I enjoyed it alone myself.
It feels a lot safer.  When I spent 4 days in Cape Town by myself, that made me feel a lot more lonely and on guard then my week in Disney this past January.  You an do what you want when you want.  I have never felt weird going on rides by myself or at restuarants.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips? I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day. But muliple days?
> 
> It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."
> 
> But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely. And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.



Maybe it is because you were an only child that you can't see what fun it might be to NOT share your toys with the other children!  LOL, no, really, my alone time is never lonely.  Like others have said, I can use this time to meet other people, or I can use this time to do what I want.  In WDW, how alone are you, really?  I admit, when I get back to my room at night, just as I'm settling in, I feel the urge to call home and share my latest adventures, but at the risk of making everyone jealous.  Not that they wanted to come, mind you...


----------



## MainStMandy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Maybe it is because you were an only child that you can't see what fun it might be to NOT share your toys with the other children!



Haha exactly...

And don't knock it till you tried it!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PacMan3000 said:


> Just curious, but how do people enjoy solo trips? I could, MAYBE, see going to a park for one day. But muliple days?
> 
> It's weird, because if you told me you back packed through Europe by yourself, I'd be like, "WOW, that's so impressive."
> 
> But something about going to WDW by yourself...roaming those big massive parks alone...going on rides and watching parades and eating alone...something about that just seems...not fun whatsoever and utterly, utterly lonely. And this is coming from an only child who is used to and quite comfortable with being alone.



love love love solo trip... since this is really my alone time with my friends...  friends I have met and goign to meet at the my neck of the Woods WDW    and the best part is it always start fresh... exciting and ends with alot of fun love and new beginnings!  You should try it!!!


----------



## PacMan3000

I hear you guys.  If you are meeting people in WDW and having fun together, then I understand.

I suppose, though, I'm confused about the idea of "you can do what you want."  Why do you say that?  Do you often go to WDW with people who have extreme opposite ideas than you?  I figure if, say, you want to go on RnR, and your partner doesn't, you could just get a fast pass and meet them back in 30 mins.  So I don't fully understand that.

I also think if you go to WDW truly solo...with no intention of meeting other solo travelers off a site like this, something about that seems....odd, lol.  I am not knocking it at all, but something about being in that big massive park seems lonely, even amongst millions of people.  I think maybe it's because you wouldn't have anyone to share the experience of a ride with.  Or a parade.  Or someone to turn to and say, "OK, so where to next?" or "Wasn't that amazing?!"

Or someone to quickly take your photo.  Or to talk to for twenty mins when you feel it's time to take a break.  All kinds of things like that, you know?


----------



## yearbook50

Guess I'm odd.

I like it.


----------



## MainStMandy

PacMan3000 said:


> I hear you guys.  If you are meeting people in WDW and having fun together, then I understand.
> 
> I suppose, though, I'm confused about the idea of "you can do what you want."  Why do you say that?  Do you often go to WDW with people who have extreme opposite ideas than you?  I figure if, say, you want to go on RnR, and your partner doesn't, you could just get a fast pass and meet them back in 30 mins.  So I don't fully understand that.
> 
> I also think if you go to WDW truly solo...with no intention of meeting other solo travelers off a site like this, something about that seems....odd, lol.  I am not knocking it at all, but something about being in that big massive park seems lonely, even amongst millions of people.  I think maybe it's because you wouldn't have anyone to share the experience of a ride with.  Or a parade.  Or someone to turn to and say, "OK, so where to next?" or "Wasn't that amazing?!"
> 
> Or someone to quickly take your photo.  Or to talk to for twenty mins when you feel it's time to take a break.  All kinds of things like that, you know?




To each their own I guess. My brother also finds it odd that I am traveling to WDW alone.  

And yes, the people I have traveled with in the past do not enjoy going to Disney and if they do, they have VERY different opinions of how I travel. I currently have no significant other (my exhusband was great about going to Disney with me...probably the only thing we did well together), so I choose to go alone.  I have no problem with it, and it appears there are quite a few others who feel the same.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

PacMan3000 said:


> I also think if you go to WDW truly solo...with no intention of meeting other solo travelers off a site like this, something about that seems....odd, lol.  I am not knocking it at all, but something about being in that big massive park seems lonely, even amongst millions of people.  I think maybe it's because you wouldn't have anyone to share the experience of a ride with.  Or a parade.  Or someone to turn to and say, "OK, so where to next?" or "Wasn't that amazing?!"
> 
> Or someone to quickly take your photo.  Or to talk to for twenty mins when you feel it's time to take a break.  All kinds of things like that, you know?



There are people in the world that don't need validation from other people to know they are enjoying themselves, that don't need to bounce ideas off of other people.  People that don't need to "share" a good time in order to have a good time.  I'm one of those.  I sometimes like to share experiences, but many times I feel as though I enjoy them more if I don't have someone by my side saying, "meh, it was okay". It takes away from my enjoyment.

It's okay if you're the type of person that enjoys sharing all of life's experiences with someone.  I'm not that person.  I don't understand how someone needs to be with someone all the time. That would honestly drive me crazy.  Thank goodness there's room on this planet for both types.


----------



## PacMan3000

UrsulasShadow said:


> There are people in the world that don't need validation from other people to know they are enjoying themselves, that don't need to bounce ideas off of other people.  People that don't need to "share" a good time in order to have a good time.  I'm one of those.  I sometimes like to share experiences, but many times I feel as though I enjoy them more if I don't have someone by my side saying, "meh, it was okay". It takes away from my enjoyment.
> 
> It's okay if you're the type of person that enjoys sharing all of life's experiences with someone.  I'm not that person.  I don't understand how someone needs to be with someone all the time. That would honestly drive me crazy.  Thank goodness there's room on this planet for both types.



Well, like I said before, I'm an only child, so I am quite used to being by myself in general, and in many facets of life, really.  But, there's something about the concept of Disney World that makes me feel that it wouldn't be as enjoyable by yourself.  If it is, more power to you.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

PacMan, you raise some valid points.  It is difficult sometimes to not have someone with whom you can share ideas, opinions, and experiences.  Like Mandy, I have no significant other--haven't had one since November 21, 2005 despite a couple of strong friendships with women near my home, and despite two failed attempts at long distance relationships with women from this site--but can still have fun by myself, even at Disney.  The reason is that not only am I easily amused,  like you I am quite used to being by myself.  Also, to paraphrase Ursula'sShadow, because I'm not with anyone, my enjoyment of our favorite place's attractions isn't dampened by someone's unenjoyment of same.

Jim


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

I will be traveling to WDW October 29-Nov 3. Hanging out at the Halloween party on the 31st. It's always nice to meet new people!! Let me know.


----------



## lassiem1127

I've always been curious about travelling to DW alone.....I'm going solo for the first time Oct 21st-25th.  I was supposed to travel there in September, but had to change plans due to work.  I'm not as leary about it now since I traveled for 6 weeks around Chicago for work by myself.  I'm just gonna bring a good book to read when I'm at the resteraunts and will enjoy just taking my time....I really enjoyed touring Chicago by myself...see everything at my own pace....that's really nice. I do feel a little guilty though considering my son is gonna be in school...but I'll get over it.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

I love going to WDW by myself. You get to do what ever you want to. There's no whining, coplaining. If you want to ride "it's a small world" ten times in a row, no one is going to stop you. It's a more relaxed vacation.


----------



## fakereadhed

1bigwdwfan said:


> If you want to ride "it's a small world" ten times in a row, no one is going to stop you.



I'm not sure if that is really a selling point.  I would want someone to stop me...


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

fakereadhed said:


> I'm not sure if that is really a selling point.  I would want someone to stop me...



Well, yes that's true. I would want someone to shake sense into me. I was mearly making a point. I suppose I could have said "The Tower of Terror" instead. I rode Kali River Rapids 4 times in a row in the rain. No one else wanted to get on, so the Cast Memebers let me stay on.


----------



## PennConn

1bigwdwfan said:


> I love going to WDW by myself. You get to do what ever you want to. There's no whining, coplaining. If you want to ride "it's a small world" ten times in a row, no one is going to stop you. It's a more relaxed vacation.



Well I haven't been on IASW 10 times in a row, but I've been on it THREE times in a row!   But then again, I'm probably the only person in the entire World who fails to see what the big deal about Soarin' is  LOL


----------



## yearbook50

PennConn said:


> Well I haven't been on IASW 10 times in a row, but I've been on it THREE times in a row!   But then again, I'm probably the only person in the entire World who fails to see what the big deal about Soarin' is  LOL



haha....my fiance is right with you.  He didn't get the ride.  I agree with him.  (I'm more a Mission:Space Lover)

However, we know his parents and grandmother will enjoy the ride so we plan on doing it a few times come February before the wedding


----------



## english rose 47

I love Soarin" It's so relaxing and not a roller coaster which I hate!!


----------



## PennConn

PacMan3000 said:


> I also think if you go to WDW truly solo...with no intention of meeting other solo travelers off a site like this, something about that seems....odd, lol.  I am not knocking it at all, but something about being in that big massive park seems lonely, even amongst millions of people.  I think maybe it's because you wouldn't have anyone to share the experience of a ride with.  Or a parade.  Or someone to turn to and say, "OK, so where to next?" or "Wasn't that amazing?!"
> Or someone to quickly take your photo.  Or to talk to for twenty mins when you feel it's time to take a break.  All kinds of things like that, you know?



Pac Man

You almost make it sound like going to WDW Solo is something we have to apologize for (I'm sure that's not your intention, but it could be interpreted that way)


----------



## Colette

I think that some people just don't how to do things alone and aren't comfortable meeting and making new friends, like we are going to do in December. I look so forward to meeting all of you and having good company for dinners and park travels, but have also alloted some alone time, for shopping or whatever, because that's important to me, also. It doesn't make me antisocial or weird or pathetic-don't knock it until you try it-maybe some of will remain friends for life-how nice is that? Some of us are becoming friends before we even go........


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I think that some people just don't how to do things alone and aren't comfortable meeting and making new friends, like we are going to do in December. I look so forward to meeting all of you and having good company for dinners and park travels, but have also alloted some alone time, for shopping or whatever, because that's important to me, also. It doesn't make me antisocial or weird or pathetic-don't knock it until you try it-maybe some of will remain friends for life-how nice is that? Some of us are becoming friends before we even go........



Well Colette if I can't spend every waking moment with you, I'm not going!  LOL


----------



## Colette

Well, thank-you-I hope you like to shop........


----------



## lassiem1127

PacMan3000 said:


> I also think if you go to WDW truly solo...with no intention of meeting other solo travelers off a site like this, something about that seems....odd, lol.  I am not knocking it at all, but something about being in that big massive park seems lonely, even amongst millions of people.  I think maybe it's because you wouldn't have anyone to share the experience of a ride with.  Or a parade.  Or someone to turn to and say, "OK, so where to next?" or "Wasn't that amazing?!"



I used to feel this way...but my perspective has changed....I enjoy having my family with me and riding rides together......but sometimes it's just plain nice to be on your own. I don't find it odd at all and I find it impossible to feel lonely. In fact I went to Cedar Point last weekend by myself and had the most enjoyable conversation with a couple that lives in the area...we were in line for an hour and a half and it seemed like it passed in minutes.  Going on a trip solo gives me the opportunity to see and do things that I might not get a chance to do with a group...plus I can go at MY own pace. I guess what I'm saying is...don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

So I just booked my first solo trip....yikes! Am afraid I will miss my family once I am there....then on the other hand...I will only be there for a short time..and can do whatver I want ALthough I wont be doing any parks...I still have time to change my mind!!
Will have to read over this thread a bit!


----------



## MainStMandy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> So I just booked my first solo trip....yikes! Am afraid I will miss my family once I am there....then on the other hand...I will only be there for a short time..and can do whatver I want ALthough I wont be doing any parks...I still have time to change my mind!!
> Will have to read over this thread a bit!




If your first solo trip is with us in December you should come hang out with us!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

thanks!! love too! details please


----------



## Colette

Disneybride'03-If you're not doing the parks, what kinds of things do you plan to do? We're meeting for dinners and Pleasure Island, Jellyrolls etc., but could never go and not do the parks-especially at Christmas time.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well, I am only there for 3 days..13-15th...plan to do DTD..shopping..I am doing the DDP..cause I do love nice dinners and a bottle. oh a glass of wine...lol
I have visions of me sitting on a bench on Main Street in MK crying missing my family...lol..I do want to see WL and GF's decorations....But now I see that MVMCP is going on 2 of my nights!!!!
Dh is very supportive and wants me to have fun since I never get ME time Never neen to P.I.,,but that will be in my neighborhood!


----------



## MainStMandy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, I am only there for 3 days..13-15th...plan to do DTD..shopping..I am doing the DDP..cause I do love nice dinners and a bottle. oh a glass of wine...lol
> I have visions of me sitting on a bench on Main Street in MK crying missing my family...lol..I do want to see WL and GF's decorations....But now I see that MVMCP is going on 2 of my nights!!!!
> Dh is very supportive and wants me to have fun since I never get ME time Never neen to P.I.,,but that will be in my neighborhood!



I think we are going to PI on Friday night, but Thur night is Cast Member night, so it gets a bit busier. I would be up for that!! 

Oh and if you have anything in mind for those nights for dinner, I'm in. I love a good bottle of wine!! I haven't made any adrs, but want to do Le Cellier and Coral Reef but I haven't tried some of the resort restaurants either.

That goes for anyone here!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I have no ADR's made yet either...however if I dont do parks..my choices will be limited to resort locations, which I love  Coral Reef was great btw!


----------



## MainStMandy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I have no ADR's made yet either...however if I dont do parks..my choices will be limited to resort locations, which I love  Coral Reef was great btw!



I loved Coral Reef too...unfortunately I did it after drinking half way around the world, so I remember very little 

But I am open to resort locations too, I will be there for 9 days and won't be at the parks all the time, plus I have a rental car.

ETA if anyone is interested in doing the tea at the GF, I think that would be fun!


----------



## ANTSS2001

lassiem1127 said:


> I used to feel this way...but my perspective has changed....I enjoy having my family with me and riding rides together......but sometimes it's just plain nice to be on your own. I don't find it odd at all and I find it impossible to feel lonely. In fact I went to Cedar Point last weekend by myself and had the most enjoyable conversation with a couple that lives in the area...we were in line for an hour and a half and it seemed like it passed in minutes.  Going on a trip solo gives me the opportunity to see and do things that I might not get a chance to do with a group...plus I can go at MY own pace. I guess what I'm saying is...don't knock it until you try it.


make  sure  to bring  your umbrella... it has been rain non stop.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

The tea would be lovely ...especially with it decorated for Christmas!!!! Do we have to dress in hats and raise our pinkeys???lol That was our "familymoon" hotel after me and DH got married!
I have 2 little TS credits...so I have to choose wisely...lol..Would like a nice steak somewhere!!!

When is YOUR birthday Mandy?????


----------



## MainStMandy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> The tea would be lovely ...especially with it decorated for Christmas!!!! Do we have to dress in hats and raise our pinkeys???lol That was our "familymoon" hotel after me and DH got married!
> I have 2 little TS credits...so I have to choose wisely...lol..Would like a nice steak somewhere!!!
> 
> When is YOUR birthday Mandy?????



Lol 2 little TS credits...spend them wisely. I still am deciding whether or not to do the DDP. I did it before, but I am afraid of wasting credits when I'm alone! I don't know how I will like eating out alone.

My birthday is Dec 10. I have a ressie for 'Ohana for 5, hoping some of my CM friends will come out! But if not, I am still going!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I have no ADR's made yet either...however if I dont do parks..my choices will be limited to resort locations, which I love  Coral Reef was great btw!


:welcome : to the bunch! That  was how started with solo trip. Short  days, long weekend  and now I gotta have 1 me trip a yeat or two lol. I will update your date when I get back. I have not come across Aubrie yet here at the World .


----------



## fakereadhed

MainStMandy said:


> ETA if anyone is interested in doing the tea at the GF, I think that would be fun!



I'm doing the tea on 12/16 before going to MVMCP.

I had to do the DDP since there is no way I will ever do it again if the tip isn't included and it's only a buck less.  I will post my ADRs again, and see if my dates jive with anyone else's plans.

12/12 dinner Narcoosees
12/13 late lunch Sci-Fi
12/14 dinner Kona Cafe
12/15 dinner Chefs de France
12/16 Afternoon Tea at Grand Floridian
12/17 dinner Spoodles


----------



## bpmorley

fakereadhed said:


> I had to do the DDP since there is no way I will ever do it again if the tip isn't included and it's only a buck less.



December will be our last DDP trip.  I just don't think it will be worth it anymore


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Last DDP trip here as well...this will be the third time...worked out great...but now we want to take advantage of the kitchens in the villas and the new program isnt worth it to us. They should have left it alone I loved the all inclusive aspect to it.


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Last DDP trip here as well...this will be the third time...worked out great...but now we want to take advantage of the kitchens in the villas and the new program isnt worth it to us. They should have left it alone I loved the all inclusive aspect to it.



That's another reason for us also.  We have plans for at least 2 trips next year.  1 of them will definitely be in a bigger room than a studio, which will mean cooking & staying in the resort.


----------



## MainStMandy

fakereadhed said:


> I'm doing the tea on 12/16 before going to MVMCP.
> 
> I had to do the DDP since there is no way I will ever do it again if the tip isn't included and it's only a buck less.  I will post my ADRs again, and see if my dates jive with anyone else's plans.
> 
> 12/12 dinner Narcoosees
> 12/13 late lunch Sci-Fi
> 12/14 dinner Kona Cafe
> 12/15 dinner Chefs de France
> 12/16 Afternoon Tea at Grand Floridian
> 12/17 dinner Spoodles




Awww I leave on the 16th  

Narcooses sounds like fun though, I'll let you know!


----------



## fakereadhed

MainStMandy said:


> Awww I leave on the 16th
> 
> Narcooses sounds like fun though, I'll let you know!



Hoping to see the fireworks while there...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> I look so forward to meeting all of you and having good company for dinners and park travels



Same here!

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Good morning all-where is everyone? I don't want our thread to end up on the second page. 

MainStMandy-Well, I did it-got myself a small tattoo yesterday. I wanted something tropical, so went with a Hibiscus in shades of blue, because that's my favorite color. It's on my upper back, to the left of my shoulder and wasn't too bad. I can add to it later, if I want. I certainly couldn't have a full-sized one done-that has to be painful! Anyway, I can check that off my list of "Things to do before I die"!


----------



## Glendamax

Good Morning! I just typed up the last installment of my trip report, so now I should be able to start focusing on my Dec. Trip! I went to the site that gives the crowd levels, but it's not comming up. Hopefully I've recorded that info somewhere so I can plan!

I'm really looking forward to my Dec. trip, and meeting more DISers!

See ya!


----------



## MainStMandy

Colette said:


> Good morning all-where is everyone? I don't want our thread to end up on the second page.
> 
> MainStMandy-Well, I did it-got myself a small tattoo yesterday. I wanted something tropical, so went with a Hibiscus in shades of blue, because that's my favorite color. It's on my upper back, to the left of my shoulder and wasn't too bad. I can add to it later, if I want. I certainly couldn't have a full-sized one done-that has to be painful! Anyway, I can check that off my list of "Things to do before I die"!



That is awesome!! I want to see a picture!!!  I got my secocnd one done this past weekend. Long story and very spur of the moment but I love it and it looks great.  It's very small and on my lower left back/side.  Its gaelic for Bonded by blood forever and my brother will have the same one (tomorrow). It also has a small dragonfly that symbolizes living for today 

I can't wait for this trip. It's going to be SOOOO needed!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Good morning all-where is everyone? I don't want our thread to end up on the second page.



sorry for not being able to do my part... I finally have a nite off since friday nite~got back from WDW.  As of today it is final... I am canceling my Dec. trip   Called my Doctor and he is really pushing for the surgery to happen on the 1st week of Dec.  Maybe I can push it around February... before I go back to work  English Rose.. you're going on Feb. 08 right???

I had another episode yesterday and if it was not the insurance timeline the dr. would have cut me open today.  I am so sorry Daisy and Collete and to everybody.  I was really looking forward to see Dec at WDW with my Diser friend!  Please forgive me but it was out of my hand...  So please when you all get back.. I want a complete trip report from everyone... the lights... the food.. and the parasailing adventure.


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry for not being able to do my part... I finally have a nite off since friday nite~got back from WDW.  As of today it is final... I am canceling my Dec. trip   Called my Doctor and he is really pushing for the surgery to happen on the 1st week of Dec.  Maybe I can push it around February... before I go back to work  English Rose.. you're going on Feb. 08 right???
> 
> I had another episode yesterday and if it was not the insurance timeline the dr. would have cut me open today.  I am so sorry Daisy and Collete and to everybody.  I was really looking forward to see Dec at WDW with my Diser friend!  Please forgive me but it was out of my hand...  So please when you all get back.. I want a complete trip report from everyone... the lights... the food.. and the parasailing adventure.



Awww Sorry to hear you are not feeling well ANTSS 
I hope you feel better real soon and we will miss you


----------



## yearbook50

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry for not being able to do my part... I finally have a nite off since friday nite~got back from WDW.  As of today it is final... I am canceling my Dec. trip   Called my Doctor and he is really pushing for the surgery to happen on the 1st week of Dec.  Maybe I can push it around February... before I go back to work  English Rose.. you're going on Feb. 08 right???:



Sorry that you are missing your trip!
We already have a DisMeet set up on 2/13 at Adventurer's Club and I know English Rose is looking for more meet ups.


----------



## english rose 47

Hi Ants Sorry your not feeling well Yes I am going Feb 8th thru 15th and have a meet with Yearbook and her hubby on the 13th . Maybe you could join us! I have a thread for Feb on the Adult and Solo Board!! Check us out!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry for not being able to do my part... I finally have a nite off since friday nite~got back from WDW.  As of today it is final... I am canceling my Dec. trip   Called my Doctor and he is really pushing for the surgery to happen on the 1st week of Dec.  Maybe I can push it around February... before I go back to work  English Rose.. you're going on Feb. 08 right???
> 
> I had another episode yesterday and if it was not the insurance timeline the dr. would have cut me open today.  I am so sorry Daisy and Collete and to everybody.  I was really looking forward to see Dec at WDW with my Diser friend!  Please forgive me but it was out of my hand...  So please when you all get back.. I want a complete trip report from everyone... the lights... the food.. and the parasailing adventure.



Hi ANTSS,

I'm sorry to hear that you won't be able to meet us in December, after all.  It is thanks to you that we all found each other on this thread.  Best wishes for your health and recovery.  I guess the December group's loss is the February group's gain, as they may have the pleasure of your company.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Everyone,

I've just updated the number of spaces remaining in my dining reservations.

If you haven't already, then please let me know if you would like me to save you any of the remaining dining spots!

There is also currently still room to join me for the Illuminations Cruise on 12/10!

*Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 10/10:*

Tuesday, December 4

• Arrive

MGM

• Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

• Osborne Lights

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

• Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

• Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

• ~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

Thursday, December 6

• Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

• 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

• 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

• Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

• Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 3 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

• Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

• Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

• 9:00 PM Illuminations

• 9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

• LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

• Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

• 7 PM Campfire Singalong?

• 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

Monday, December 10

• 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

• Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

• Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?

• Boatwright’s dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left

• Illuminations cruise (8 spots left) -- PM me to arrange to send me your payment of $27.50 to save your spot

Tuesday, December 11

• 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

• 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

• 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left

• Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

• 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

• 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

• Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

• Mythos lunch or dinner

Thursday, December 13

• 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

• ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

• Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL

• Candlelight Processional 

• Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

• 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat

• Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 3 spots left 

• Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

• Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

• PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

• Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 3 of us going.) -- 10AM?

• Depart


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi Daisy,

May I join you for both the Kona Cafe lunch on December 11; and if not already signed up for it, at Tusker House on December 15?  

ANTSS:  I'm so sorry to read that your health problems have forced you to cancel your December trip to the World.  Praying for a successful procedure and speedy recovery.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Hey Timmy,
 I'm sorry that we won't get to meet you in December, after all of your organizing-hopefully we'll get some good group shots that we can post when we return. I hope you'll keep us updated and that you'll soon be feeling better and be back at DisneyWorld.                              Colette


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy,

Thanks for the PM.  Yes, you now have the last spot in the 12/13 Le Cellier reservation.  I'm glad you got in!

Disneyfan63/Jim,

Yes, I'll save you a spot at 12/11 Kona Cafe lunch and 12/15 Tusker House breakfast.

All,

In my post above, I will update the remaining spots to reflect these changes.

Daisy


----------



## jamstew

What an awesome thread! I'm subscribing in hopes that I can get together with other Disers in May!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey everybody! Thankfully I found my plans for December earlier in this thread. So I'm posting them again in case there are anymore matches. In bold are the meals in which I'm eating with some of you. 
(Of course I'm going to have to search this thread again to find out the times, and whose names the reservations are under.)

Tues. 11th 
Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep 

Wed. 12th
MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for *50's Primetime 6:30 w/Colette and DISers*, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic

Thurs. 13th
Epcot in the AM, BREAK, back to Epcot for *LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy*, Candlelight processional, Fireworks

Fri. 14th
AK in the AM, BREAK, *Boma @ 4:30 w/Pete and friends*, MK for the Christmas Party

Sat. 15th - Go Home

Again, I apologize for my absence in planning for Dec, but it was confusing trying to plan for the September trip along with this one. Please let me know if there has been any changes or additional info I need to meet up with everyone.

Thanks again!
- G


----------



## PennConn

jamstew said:


> What an awesome thread! I'm subscribing in hopes that I can get together with other Disers in May!



Hi Jamie

You might be better off starting an entirely NEW thread for May 2008 - This thread is primarily for December 2007, so you may have trouble attracting attention here.


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> MainStMandy,
> 
> Thanks for the PM.  Yes, you now have the last spot in the 12/13 Le Cellier reservation.  I'm glad you got in!
> 
> Disneyfan63/Jim,
> 
> Yes, I'll save you a spot at 12/11 Kona Cafe lunch and 12/15 Tusker House breakfast.
> 
> All,
> 
> In my post above, I will update the remaining spots to reflect these changes.
> 
> Daisy



YAY Le Cellier!!

I have a feeling I need to start saving my pennies to add the dining plan back on!! Lol, I have too many fun dining reservations!!


----------



## apirateslife4evr

Glendamax said:


> Hey everybody! Thankfully I found my plans for December earlier in this thread. So I'm posting them again in case there are anymore matches. In bold are the meals in which I'm eating with some of you.
> (Of course I'm going to have to search this thread again to find out the times, and whose names the reservations are under.)
> 
> Tues. 11th
> Arrive, Eat, Sleep - I'll probably eat at Boma since I'm staying there.
> 
> Wed. 12th
> MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for *50's Primetime*, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
> 
> Thurs. 13th
> Epcot in the AM, BREAK, back to Epcot for *LeCellier*, Candlelight processional, Fireworks
> 
> Fri. 14th
> AK in the AM, break, MK for the Christmas Party
> 
> Sat. 15th - Go Home
> 
> Again, I apologize for my absence in planning for Dec, but it was confusing trying to plan for the September trip along with this one. Please let me know if there has been any changes or additional info I need to meet up with everyone.
> 
> Thanks again!
> - G




*Glenda.......what time is your 50's Prime Time reservation?   We're eating there that night too.......*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Colette said:


> Hey Timmy,
> I'm sorry that we won't get to meet you in December, after all of your organizing-hopefully we'll get some good group shots that we can post when we return. I hope you'll keep us updated and that you'll soon be feeling better and be back at DisneyWorld.                              Colette



I will be looking forward for all those great shots!   Maybe  next time our dates will cross again...





Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi Daisy,
> 
> 
> 
> ANTSS:  I'm so sorry to read that your health problems have forced you to cancel your December trip to the World.  Praying for a successful procedure and speedy recovery.
> 
> Jim



thank you... thank you... thank you... this is truly a lovely group of disers!  And yes I appreciate all the prayers...  I am a bit  to go under...



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi ANTSS,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you won't be able to meet us in December, after all.  It is thanks to you that we all found each other on this thread.  Best wishes for your health and recovery.  I guess the December group's loss is the February group's gain, as they may have the pleasure of your company.
> 
> Daisy



I am just glad that everyones dates coincide and I am so jealous!  I know you will have a blast!



kat3668 said:


> Awww Sorry to hear you are not feeling well ANTSS
> I hope you feel better real soon and we will miss you



thank you for the well wishes...  I know I am going to miss such a great bunch!  You guys better have loads of story when you get back I will be waiting!!!



english rose 47 said:


> Hi Ants Sorry your not feeling well Yes I am going Feb 8th thru 15th and have a meet with Yearbook and her hubby on the 13th . Maybe you could join us! I have a thread for Feb on the Adult and Solo Board!! Check us out!!



will def'ly keep this in mind!!! 



yearbook50 said:


> Sorry that you are missing your trip!
> We already have a DisMeet set up on 2/13 at Adventurer's Club and I know English Rose is looking for more meet ups.



Ok I did update the 1st page but I dont have your dates for February 08



jamstew said:


> What an awesome thread! I'm subscribing in hopes that I can get together with other Disers in May!



I did update your dates on the 1st page just in case we get a hit... if you ever start a page come back and tell us about it and I will link your thread to your dates...  more hits the better!!!


----------



## yearbook50

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok I did update the 1st page but I dont have your dates for February 08



Oh I didn't know I could add them since I won't be solo (its my wedding/honeymoon)
Feb 5th - 16th (Getting Married on the 8th)
5th - 9th Poly
9th - 16th WL


----------



## ANTSS2001

Congratulation!!!! ​



yearbook50 said:


> Oh I didn't know I could add them since I won't be solo (its my wedding/honeymoon)
> Feb 5th - 16th (Getting Married on the 8th)
> 5th - 9th Poly
> 9th - 16th WL


----------



## Glendamax

apirateslife4evr said:


> *Glenda.......what time is your 50's Prime Time reservation?   We're eating there that night too.......*



I have everything written down, but of course I don't have the paper with me. Wednesday night (12th) I THINK I'm with Colette and other DISers at 6:30? Are you in that group? If so, I'll see you! 

The next night is with Daisy and DISers at LeCellier around 4:45.

*Colette and Daisy, is that right?*


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax said:


> I have everything written down, but of course I don't have the paper with me. Wednesday night (12th) I THINK I'm with Colette and other DISers at 6:30? Are you in that group? If so, I'll see you!
> 
> The next night is with Daisy and DISers at LeCellier around 4:45.
> 
> *Colette and Daisy, is that right?*



For 12/13 Le Cellier, we'll meet at 4:35 just inside the entrance, and be seated together at 4:50.

Colette has the Prime Time Cafe reservation.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> For 12/13 Le Cellier, we'll meet at 4:35 just inside the entrance, and be seated together at 4:50.
> 
> Colette has the Prime Time Cafe reservation.
> 
> Daisy


Thank you! I changed my post to include the time!
(Sorry, I'm not usually this much of a pain. I promise I'll get it straight!)


----------



## newholidayx2

anyone at WDW 11/3-16 ?


----------



## Colette

Glenda-50's Prime Time Cafe is 6:30 on the 12th, so we should meet by 6:15,
 out front. You'll get it straight and we'll also have cell phones....


----------



## apirateslife4evr

Glendamax said:


> I have everything written down, but of course I don't have the paper with me. Wednesday night (12th) I THINK I'm with Colette and other DISers at 6:30? Are you in that group? If so, I'll see you!
> [/B]



*Darn, no.....I'm with my family that night....we have our ressie at 4:40pm....we're going to Fantasmic after dinner, since they moved it up to 6:30pm.

Maybe we'll run into each other....... *


----------



## ANTSS2001

have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi aubriee, Hi disneyfan63,

I just booked our dining reservation for Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House on Saturday, 12/15 at 10:00 AM!!!  I am so happy about this.  I had been waiting a long time for them to start taking reservations for this new character meal.  This will be a great breakfast where we can visit with Donald Duck and my inspiration, Daisy Duck!

I booked a table for four people, so there is room for one more person to join us.  The next person to request this from me will get the spot!

Daisy

P.S.  Now all my dining reservations have been made except for Yak and Yeti.  Disney is not yet accepting any reservations for Yak and Yeti, and they have no official word on when they will.  I am continuing to check back from time to time.  Originally they planned to have it open by the beginning of December.  I hope that still happens.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Revised to show remaining spots in dining reservations.   

*Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 10/13:*

Tuesday, December 4

 Arrive

MGM

 Brown Derby Dinner, 6:50PM (3 spots left)

 Osborne Lights

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

 Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

 ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

 Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 3 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

 Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

 Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

 9:00 PM Illuminations

 9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

 LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

 Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

 7 PM Campfire Singalong?

 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

Monday, December 10

 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

 Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

 Fantasia Gardens mini-golf?

 Boatwrights dinner, 6:50PM, 3 spots left

 Illuminations cruise (8 spots left) -- PM me to arrange to send me your payment of $27.50 to save your spot

Tuesday, December 11

 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left

 Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

 Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

 Mythos lunch or dinner

Thursday, December 13

 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

 ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

 Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, FULL

 Candlelight Processional 

 Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat

 Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 3 spots left 

 Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

 Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

 PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

 Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast, 10AM, 1 spot left

 Depart


----------



## Glendamax

Ok - so here are my plans. Thanks for the info Colette and Daisy! The only thing that _might_ change is dinner at Liberty Tree before the Christmas Party on Friday. If my friend isnt able to go, I'll try to eat at Boma that day!  OR if someone wants to join me, let me know!


*Tues. 11th *
Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep 

*Wed. 12th*
MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 4:10 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
*
Thurs. 13th*
Epcot in the AM, BREAK, back to Epcot for LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy, Candlelight processional, Fireworks

*Fri. 14th*
AK in the AM, break, Liberty Tree Tavern @ 6pm, MK for the Christmas Party

*Sat. 15th* - Go Home


----------



## apirateslife4evr

Glendamax said:


> *Wed. 12th*
> MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 6:30 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic




*You all know that Fantasmic got moved up to 6:30pm, right ?????    

It looks like you'll be dining at the same time of the show.......YIKES  

We had to move our ressie up to 4:40 just due to this schedule change.....you might want to check that out......Just sayin'   *


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Are you sure there's not a second show scheduled for that night?


----------



## apirateslife4evr

UrsulasShadow said:


> Are you sure there's not a second show scheduled for that night?



*
Nope no second show......we originally had dinner booked as a Fantasmic package at Hollywood & Vine, and we got a call in early September that the show had been moved up an hour and did we want to move our dining to between 3pm and 4pm     That's a bit TOO early for us, so we opted to forgo the Fantasmic package and eat at 50's Prime Time.  If you look at the schedule on Disney's site, it only lists a show at 6:30pm*


----------



## Glendamax

*Below is the info off of the Disney site. If we do have dinner at 6:30, we will miss both - Osborne Family Lights, and Fantasmic. Thanks for the heads up apirateslife4evr! Is there a chance that we can change the time, or do you all not mind missing both? Please let me know.*


Daily Schedule for December 12, 2007

Disney-MGM Studios
Park Hours: 9:00am - 8:00pm 


Special Events: 

*The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights 
6:00pm - 8:00pm*
Discover a dazzling display of pure Disney delight presented by SYLVANIA! Immerse yourself in the joy of the holidays as you're surrounded by millions of blinking, twinkling lights performing in synchronized motion to memorable holiday music. 



Parades and Fireworks
Hollywood Holly-Day Parade 3:00pm

*Fantasmic!  6:30pm*

OPERATIONAL UPDATES 
There are no scheduled operational updates currently being performed at this park. 


*Thanks again for letting us know about this apirateslife4evr!*


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*Oh, you are so welcome!!  Our whole afternoon/evening is planned around Fantasmic, since it's been almost 7years since I've seen it, so it was on my NOT TO BE MISSED list of thing to do *


----------



## Glendamax

Good News! Colette was able to change our reservation to 4:10! So I'm very glad! Hopefully this will be work for everyone else as well!

Thanks Again!
-GmaX


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Good News! Colette was able to change our reservation to 4:10! So I'm very glad! Hopefully this will be work for everyone else as well!
> 
> Thanks Again!
> -GmaX



Works for me.  I got the PM from Colette, too.  Thanks PiratesLife for letting us know.  Looking forward to meeting you guys.

Daisy:  I added the 10am time for our Tusker House ADR.

I believe Mandy and I are still dining at Jikos on Dec 9th.  Right now I've left the ADR for one, but if anyone wants to join us, I'd be happy to call and see if I can change the ADR to include more people?  I hear the food is wonderful.


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Good News! Colette was able to change our reservation to 4:10! So I'm very glad! Hopefully this will be work for everyone else as well!
> 
> Thanks Again!
> -GmaX



It's fine with me - I simply swapped my counter-service lunch for a counter-service breakfast, since dinner is now much earlier.  And I had forgotten all about Fantasmic! - so I'm glad we are going!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> Works for me.  I got the PM from Colette, too.  Thanks PiratesLife for letting us know.  Looking forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> Daisy:  I added the 10am time for our Tusker House ADR.
> 
> I believe Mandy and I are still dining at Jikos on Dec 9th.  Right now I've left the ADR for one, but if anyone wants to join us, I'd be happy to call and see if I can change the ADR to include more people?  I hear the food is wonderful.



aubriee,

I'm glad you've added our 12/15 Tusker House breakfast at 10AM to your schedule.  I'm looking forward to that experience!

I am having dinner at Jiko on 12/7, and dinner at Artist Point on 12/9.  There is still room in both reservations for more people to join me.

By the way, this is a bit off-topic, and far out in the future, but I'm planning another WDW trip for one week in October 2008!  Exact dates remain TBD.  I'd be interested in planning to meet up with any of you for meals and park touring during that time.  

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> By the way, this is a bit off-topic, and far out in the future, but I'm planning another WDW trip for one week in October 2008!  Exact dates remain TBD.  I'd be interested in planning to meet up with any of you for meals and park touring during that time.  Daisy



Another option if we hit it off in December that someone mentioned is to go on a Caribbean cruise together next year  (But let's see how this meeting goes first!   )  

Also, an old college friend of mine just today invited me to visit her in Seattle next year, so I'll have to see how much time / money is available to travel in 2008.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> Another option if we hit it off in December that someone mentioned is to go on a Caribbean cruise together next year  (But let's see how this meeting goes first!   )



I've already met some folks from here in person, including aubriee, disneyfan63, disneytraveler, and geffric.  This December will be a reunion!

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I've already met some folks from here in person, including aubriee, disneyfan63, disneytraveler, and geffric.  This December will be a reunion!  Daisy



Well everyone I've talked to here so far has been great.  I'm sure we will all have a marvelous time in December.  I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Colette

I have 1 seat available for 50's Prime Time Cafe on 12/12 at 4:10. Let me know if you're interested. 
I'm glad that everyone was able to make the time change-you just have to choose between Fantasmic and the Osborne Family Lights. I wish they weren' at almost the same time. I was going to go back another night for Fantasmic, but I think my schedule is more than full, at this point.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Works for me.  I got the PM from Colette, too.  Thanks PiratesLife for letting us know.  Looking forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> Daisy:  I added the 10am time for our Tusker House ADR.
> 
> I believe Mandy and I are still dining at Jikos on Dec 9th.  Right now I've left the ADR for one, but if anyone wants to join us, I'd be happy to call and see if I can change the ADR to include more people?  I hear the food is wonderful.



hey aubriee.. how was your trip.... did you did the you know what ??? 

this really turned out a great bunch!!!  and I hope you guys do another trip next year.. when I can tag along...


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> I'm glad that everyone was able to make the time change-you just have to choose between Fantasmic and the Osborne Family Lights. I wish they weren' at almost the same time. I was going to go back another night for Fantasmic, but I think my schedule is more than full, at this point.


I'm glad that everyone can make it too. I was also wondering why Disney moved the time for Fantasmic. They had to know the time change would force people to see one or the other.   I guess I'll have to pick Osborne Lights. If I get to go back next September, I'll try to see Fantasmic then.


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> you just have to choose between Fantasmic and the Osborne Family Lights. I wish they weren' at almost the same time. I was going to go back another night for Fantasmic, but I think my schedule is more than full, at this point.



What I did last Dec was sit at the top of the ampitheater for Fantasmic, then left real close to the end (just as the big boat with all the characters on it started to come out).  I then immediately went over to the Osborne Lights.  Due to buses running for two hours after park closing, I still had plenty of time to see the Osbourne Lights.  Am I missing something or would that not work this year?  



ANTSS2001 said:


> hey aubriee.. how was your trip.... did you did the you know what ???



My trip was great.  It round up not being a solo trip though.  My ex had had a really rough couple of months, so he round up going with me, just to get away.  We were there Sept 29th-Oct 7th.  The Food & Wine Festival was fantastic. Weather was VERY hot and muggy, but the absence of crowds was great.   Due to last Dec Bounce Back Program, (I was able to add him on at the last minute) we were able to have free dining for our entire trip.  Too much food, but it was sure fun.  and no I did NOT ride Tower of Terror.  My ex loves it and he rode it, but I went through the gift shop and met him in the boiler room, where the ride pictures pop up.  Roller coasters don't bother me, but I hate rides that drop.

Oh, one thing that surprised me was that we ran into a couple of Brazillian tour groups.  They didn't cause any problems, they were just a bunch of kids, dressed alike, carrying a flag, and speaking Portuguese, but I was really surprised as I thought the Brazillians were just at WDW in Janaury and during the summer every year.  Also when we were at the airport waiting to catch our plane home on the 7th, we saw another really large group of them arriving at MCO.  There was probably over 50 of them in that group.


----------



## MainStMandy

Just checking in and making sure we don't slip to the second page.

I am still firming up all my plans. Things are getting a bit tricky...I was planning on hanging out with a friend of mine who is a cm...but he also happens to be an exboyfriend and I just started seeing someone...not sure how crazy he will be about me spending a week with an ex, lol. I know how I would feel...SOO my birthday dinner plans may be shot out the window....


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> Just checking in and making sure we don't slip to the second page.
> 
> I am still firming up all my plans. Things are getting a bit tricky...I was planning on hanging out with a friend of mine who is a cm...but he also happens to be an exboyfriend and I just started seeing someone...not sure how crazy he will be about me spending a week with an ex, lol. I know how I would feel...SOO my birthday dinner plans may be shot out the window....



Hi Mandy and Friends

I too was thinking the thread has gotten awfully quiet!  Only about 47 days (for me at least) until our trip!  

Mandy - No need to worry about your ex-boyfriend, you always have US to hang out with!  LOL

I was looking at the Theme Park Rehab Schedule just now - Looks like two of my all time favorites, Spaceship Earth and Haunted Mansion, will be all new and renovated.  I hope they are still as enjoyable!

Talk soon!


----------



## ANTSS2001

well I just hope when you guys get back the thread will still be busy with all your stories and picture.. I know I am looking forward it!!!


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Hi Mandy and Friends
> I was looking at the Theme Park Rehab Schedule just now - Looks like two of my all time favorites, Spaceship Earth and Haunted Mansion, will be all new and renovated.  I hope they are still as enjoyable!
> 
> Talk soon!




PennConn, if you do a search on the Theme Park board there is a thread there about the renovated Haunted Mansion, where someone describes it really well.  I was there Sept 29th-Oct 7th and got to ride it a couple of times.  Except for the new head on the bride and on Madame Leota (in the crystal ball) I really liked the changes.  I don't know how much of a spoiler you'd want, but they added a new stairway room and the attic looks more like an attic.  There are now two Hidden Donald chairs in the ride.  Be sure to look at the paintings in the gallery as the lightening strikes.  Spaceship Earth was closed when I was there, so I'm looking forward to seeing it in Dec.


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> Mandy - No need to worry about your ex-boyfriend, you always have US to hang out with!  LOL
> 
> I was looking at the Theme Park Rehab Schedule just now - Looks like two of my all time favorites, Spaceship Earth and Haunted Mansion, will be all new and renovated.  I hope they are still as enjoyable!
> 
> Talk soon!



Thanks!!!

I am excited too about HM and Spaceship Earth...although I hope they didn't change them too much!!! A classic is a calssic!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Glendamax

MainStMandy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I am excited too about HM and Spaceship Earth...although I hope they didn't change them too much!!! A classic is a calssic!!!


I totally forgot about SE! Yet something else to look forward to! So now I guess I have to figure out if I get on SE, or Soarin' first . . . hmmm . . . .


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Revised to show remaining spots in dining reservations.   

*Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 10/28:*

Tuesday, December 4

• Arrive

MGM

•Osborne Lights

•Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (3 spots left)

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

• Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

• Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

• ~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

Thursday, December 6

• Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (4 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

• 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

• 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

• Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

• Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, 3 spots left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

• Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

• Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

• 9:00 PM Illuminations

• 9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

• LTT lunch, 11:40AM, 1 spot left

• Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

• 7 PM Campfire Singalong

• 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

Monday, December 10

• 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

• Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

• Fantasia Gardens mini-golf

• Illuminations cruise (FULL) 

Tuesday, December 11

• 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

• 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

• 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left

• Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

• 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

• 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

• Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

• Lunch at Mythos 

• Boatwright’s dinner, 8:30PM, 3 spots left

Thursday, December 13

• 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

• ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

• Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, one spot open

• Candlelight Processional 

• Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

• 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat

• Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 3 spots left 

• Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

• Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 2 spots left

• PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

• Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast, 10AM, 1 spot left

• Depart


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey kids!! I got good news and bad news.

Good news is that the guy I just started seeing asked to come down and spend a few days of my solo trip with me  YAY! I love bringing someone new to Disney.

Bad news is I have to cancel my plans with you guys for the last couple days.

That means I am out of Le Cellier (i know...again!) lol. But there is a spot for someone else.  

I still am hoping to meet up with you guys earlier and I am still on for Jiko with aubriee .


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Mandy, thanks for letting me know about Le Cellier.  I have someone on the waiting list who will be very happy to get in!

Are you also cancelling your spot at our Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner for 12/14?

All, I read on another website that Spaceship Earth will be closed for refurbishment until February.  While this is disappointing for all of us December visitors, I thought I'd mention it now so you won't be too shocked when you get there and find it closed.

Daisy


----------



## apirateslife4evr

DaisyDuck001 said:


> All, I read on another website that Spaceship Earth will be closed for refurbishment until February.  While this is disappointing for all of us December visitors, I thought I'd mention it now so you won't be too shocked when you get there and find it closed.
> 
> Daisy



*Daisy,
Thanks for letting us all know this........I had this on our list to RUN and do on our first day at Epcot......so now, I'll know better.

Very disappointing, to say the least.  DISNEY used to be so good about getting refurbs done quickly, and especially at the holidays......EPCOT doesn't have that many rides to begin with, so WHY wouldn't you be in overdrive to get it done before the BUSIEST season?!? 

JMO    *


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> All, I read on another website that Spaceship Earth will be closed for refurbishment until February.  While this is disappointing for all of us December visitors, I thought I'd mention it now so you won't be too shocked when you get there and find it closed.
> 
> Daisy



I bet  this will be good by the time they open it back... the last time we were there it was already closed and that was the last week of Sept.  5 months  of great improvement!!!

I am still excited for everyone... even though I wont be tagging along... so like a broken record!!  I want details..details..details... when you guys get back...

So far... I am just getting ready for my own date with the knife  and even been cleaning the house.. and had been finding treasures that i have accumulated all through the years from going to the World.. so by the time I go back.. I have new things which are really old things.. do I make sense ???

Also.. I was able to snag the event CD from MK and making copies.. if anybody wants a copy just PM me your address and I will def'ly add you in my mailing list on Tuesday!!! 

for now Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Mandy, thanks for letting me know about Le Cellier.  I have someone on the waiting list who will be very happy to get in!
> 
> Are you also cancelling your spot at our Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner for 12/14?
> 
> All, I read on another website that Spaceship Earth will be closed for refurbishment until February.  While this is disappointing for all of us December visitors, I thought I'd mention it now so you won't be too shocked when you get there and find it closed.
> 
> Daisy



I totally forgot about Wolfgangs, I guess I didn't write it down.

I am waiting to hear back from a friend of mine who is a CM about getting a discount. Since I am not doing the ddp I am thinking of upgrading my resort   CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

We again have one spot open at Colette's birthday dinner at Le Cellier on 12/13.  We will meet at 4:35PM just inside the entrance, and be seated by 4:50PM.

The people who are going are: Colette, Kat, Rich, Glenda (2), disneytraveler (Steve), Disneyfan63 (Jim), aubriee, WDWVillain, DisneyBride 03, and Daisy.

Who wants the last spot? 

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Mandy-You cancelled out on my birthday dinner for a guy? I hope he's worth it-LOL. I've had some bad dates lately,(but the dinners were good), so am really glad to be traveling alone, this time. I'm sure we'll catch up with you somewhere.........have fun!


----------



## MainStMandy

Colette said:


> Mandy-You cancelled out on my birthday dinner for a guy? I hope he's worth it-LOL. I've had some bad dates lately,(but the dinners were good), so am really glad to be traveling alone, this time. I'm sure we'll catch up with you somewhere.........have fun!



Lol awww yea sorry I did...but he's a great guy if that makes a difference.

Any guy who says he will not only come with but says I am in control is one worth hanging on too!!!  Maybe we can meet up with you guys for Illuminations that night.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Mandy...I love your new ticker lol....so sorry you had to cancel Le Cellier......NOT!!!!! lol
That would be great to see you at Illuminations!!

Cant wait to meet the rest of you


----------



## Colette

Mandy-o.k. if he's really nice......we'll have to check him out at Illuminations-lol-poor guy-hope he has a sense of humor!


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I read on another website that Spaceship Earth will be closed for refurbishment until February.  While this is disappointing for all of us December visitors, I thought I'd mention it now so you won't be too shocked when you get there and find it closed.
> 
> Daisy


Thank you so much for posting!

And everyone PLEASE send me any tips you have for the Christmas Party, or anything else "Christmasy" since this will be my first time going. I have no idea what to expect. So please help!!! Tips Wanted!!!


----------



## MainStMandy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Mandy...I love your new ticker lol....so sorry you had to cancel Le Cellier......NOT!!!!! lol
> That would be great to see you at Illuminations!!
> 
> Cant wait to meet the rest of you


Lol thanks. I can see you are really distraught over that opening at Le Cellier.  We tried to get something but are going to have dinner at Yachtsman on Friday night 



Colette said:


> Mandy-o.k. if he's really nice......we'll have to check him out at Illuminations-lol-poor guy-hope he has a sense of humor!


Oh boy! lol, he does have a sense of humor...he is going to Disney with me after all


----------



## bpmorley

Ok, we're back from our cruise and ready to start planning some WDW events.  Is there anything open?  Does anyone have a running count?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hey, I want to hear abt your cruise!!!! lol Was it DCL???

SO , now that I am in for Le Cellier, (thanks Mandy )..I am re-thinking my dining plans....I have an ADR for Narcoosees..which will eat up both of TS credits..thinking of cancelling Narcoosees...been there before...and do another TS somewhere else Friday evening..Le Celllier is 1 TS? RIght??

Thinking Kona Cafe...want to stay in the MK area for WIshes....or I can splurge at the last minute and go to MVMCP!!  lol
Any thoughts??


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hey, I want to hear abt your cruise!!!! lol Was it DCL???



It wasn't DCL, but we did run into the Disney Magic in Cozumel.
It was a nice cruise, western Caribbean.  Stops in Grand Cayman, Mexico, Belize & Hunduras.  The weather held up pretty much til we were leaving Hunduras.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hey, I want to hear abt your cruise!!!! lol Was it DCL???
> 
> SO , now that I am in for Le Cellier, (thanks Mandy )..I am re-thinking my dining plans....I have an ADR for Narcoosees..which will eat up both of TS credits..thinking of cancelling Narcoosees...been there before...and do another TS somewhere else Friday evening..Le Celllier is 1 TS? RIght??
> 
> Thinking Kona Cafe...want to stay in the MK area for WIshes....or I can splurge at the last minute and go to MVMCP!!  lol
> Any thoughts??



We still have room at our Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on Friday, 12/14.  Let me know if you'd like me to save you a spot.  We'll meet there at 6PM and be seated by 6:30.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

bpmorley said:


> Ok, we're back from our cruise and ready to start planning some WDW events.  Is there anything open?  Does anyone have a running count?



If you look at my schedule on the previous page of this thread, you'll see how many spots are still open in our dining reservations.  Let me know if you'd like me to save any of the remaining spots for you two.

Daisy


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the invite I wanted to stay in the MK area....I am doing a "resort tour" that day after MK But will be over at PI later to meet up with you guys@
!


----------



## Colette

bpmorley,
 I can't remember your dates, but I still have 2 spots left for The Cape May Cafe Seafood Buffet on 12/15 at 5:50, if that interests you. Let me know.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Happy Halloween Everyone!!

Tomorrow is November already!!!..

Our trips are right around the corner................


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> bpmorley,
> I can't remember your dates, but I still have 2 spots left for The Cape May Cafe Seafood Buffet on 12/15 at 5:50, if that interests you. Let me know.



Unfortunatly we're leaving on the 14th.  We're there Dec 6-14.  37 days to go


----------



## DaisyDuck001

bpmorley said:


> Unfortunatly we're leaving on the 14th.  We're there Dec 6-14.  37 days to go



I'm there Dec 4-15.  My schedule is on the previous page.

Daisy


----------



## BBGraph

Solo 12/2 -  12-7 pop centery

                   mike


----------



## ANTSS2001

BBGraph said:


> Solo 12/2 -  12-7 pop centery
> 
> mike



  !!!  Updated!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Just over a month is left until my trip starts!  I've updated my schedule again.  There are still spaces left at some of the meals.  

*Daisy's Tentative Schedule -- Updated 11/5:*

Tuesday, December 4

 Arrive

MGM

Osborne Lights

Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (3 spots left)

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

 Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (3 spots left)

 ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group

Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (3 spots left) -- you'll need a car or taxi to get there, unless you are staying at AKL or AKV -- too early in the AM to count on WDW busses

Magic Kingdom

 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

 Yak and Yeti lunch (reservation pending, so let me know if you'd like to be included. So far, there are 7 of us going.)

MGM

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, one spot left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

 Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

 Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 5 spots left 

 9:00 PM Illuminations

 9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

 LTT lunch, 11:40AM, FULL

 Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

 7 PM Campfire Singalong w/Disneyfan63; who else would like to join us?

 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group

Monday, December 10

 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour

MGM

 Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

 4 PM Fantasia Gardens mini-golf w/WdwFanJon; who else would like to join us?

 Illuminations cruise (FULL) 

Tuesday, December 11

 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left

 Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

 Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

 Lunch at Mythos 

 Boatwrights dinner, 8:30PM, 3 spots left

Thursday, December 13

 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

 ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

 Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, one spot open

 Candlelight Processional 

 Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat

 Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 

 Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

 Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

 PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

 Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast, 10AM, 1 spot left

 Depart


----------



## Colette

Hi Everyone,
 Just checking in. I've been so busy with new jobs and am working hard to get everyone organized so that I can have a stress-free vacation, which now I need more than ever. At least the time is going by quickly. 
 I still have 2 spots left for Planet Hollywood on 12/10 at 7:00 and 2 spots for Cape May Cafe on 12/15 at 5:50 if anyone is interested. If no one takes them by next week, I'll call and change the table size so as not to waste seats.


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just checking in. I've been so busy with new jobs and am working hard to get everyone organized so that I can have a stress-free vacation, which now I need more than ever. At least the time is going by quickly.
> I still have 2 spots left for Planet Hollywood on 12/10 at 7:00 and 2 spots for Cape May Cafe on 12/15 at 5:50 if anyone is interested. If no one takes them by next week, I'll call and change the table size so as not to waste seats.



Hi Colette

Do we have some sort of master list for people's cell phone numbers yet?


----------



## Colette

Rich,
 I have an updated list, but haven't got it from the paper to the computor, yet. Soon, I promise.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*Does someone need my info??  If so, please PM me  *


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Anyone have any suggestions for the best route for me to go for just a one day pass? I am only there for 2 nights...just doing Epcot my first day since I will be shopping my second day....we are doing a cruise now in Feb instead of WDW and not doing parks before and after....no expiration more costly than AP which I probably wont need. Through WDW site its abt $71..is that my best bet?
Thanks!


----------



## PennConn

Thanks Colette ....


----------



## yearbook50

PennConn said:


> This is a new one ....



how can someone have 0 posts?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

yearbook50 said:


> how can someone have 0 posts?



Who had 0 posts?


----------



## yearbook50

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Who had 0 posts?



The posts got deleted...

It was a man trying to find a female to take to disney, willing to pay for the ticket.  *shrug*


----------



## fakereadhed

yearbook50 said:


> The posts got deleted...
> 
> It was a man trying to find a female to take to disney, willing to pay for the ticket.  *shrug*



Is that one of those time-share for a ticket things I've heard about?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

yearbook50 said:


> The posts got deleted...
> 
> It was a man trying to find a female to take to disney, willing to pay for the ticket.  *shrug*



Sounded a little sketchy, and in combination with not registering a post number, I'm glad the post in question was taken off.


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys just checking in. I think I am getting my itinerary nailed down finally...only 33 more days!!!

Sat 12/08 arrive, possibly Wishes that night
Sun 12/09 Nothing planned for the day, but dinner @ Jiko and Jellyrolls
Mon 12/10 Again, nothing planned for the day but birthday dinner at 'Ohana with my Florida friends
Tue 12/11 nothing
Wed 12/12 nothing for the day but dbf (i love that!!) is coming in at 7:30 p.m.
Thur 12/13 EPCOT with a break mid afternoon. Arrive for opening to do big stuff and then drinking/eating around the world
Fri 12/14 Animal Kingdom till early afternoon, dinner @ Yachtsma Steakhouse
Sat 12/15 MK from early afternoon till the wee hours of the a.m.  
Sun 12/16 MGM for morning and then head to airport 

So that's it.I am pretty much playing it by ear for the first part of my week. Relaxing and whatnot. I have a 9 day PH so I can go wherever.

SO EXCITED!!! How is everyone? We should start posting pics so we know what each other looks like!
Anyone on myspace?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I thought I could take an inconspicuous trip in January. . .now I hope someone from here is going. . .not sure of dates, just beginning the planning. . .I NEED  solo trip.  That is VERY important, but I would like to know I am not alone. . .


----------



## kat3668

UrsulasShadow said:


> Sounded a little sketchy, and in combination with not registering a post number, I'm glad the post in question was taken off.



Ursula,
The bug in your siggie really freaks my cat out!!!Whenever we come across one of your posts she attacks the screen!! It so cute!


 Hey guys only 31 more days to go for me~~~ WOO HOOO!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MainStMandy said:


> SO EXCITED!!! How is everyone? We should start posting pics so we know what each other looks like!
> Anyone on myspace?


We're getting down to the wire now...I'm starting to get excited, too.  Check out my public profile for pic...won't fit well in my signature, where I had it before, and I'd rather see my ticker than my ugly mug...besides, I needed room for my bug to run free!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

kat3668 said:


> Ursula,
> The bug in your siggie really freaks my cat out!!!Whenever we come across one of your posts she attacks the screen!! It so cute!
> 
> 
> Hey guys only 31 more days to go for me~~~ WOO HOOO!!



Hey Kat,

Are we still going on the Magic Kingdom rollercoasters together in the morning on 12/14?

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

*Colette and Daisy,* There's a good chance that my friend will not be able to go with me. If  she won't, that means that there will be a spot open at 50's Primetime on Dec. 12th, and LeCellier on Dec. 13th. I WILL still be there, so don't give away my spot!

Below are my plans again, if anyone wishes to join me for anything. . .


December Plans

Tues. 11th
Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep 

Wed. 12th
MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 4:10 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
(MGM closes at 8pm)

Thurs. 13th
Epcot in the AM -BREAK- back to Epcot for: DVC Mixer @3pm, and  LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy, Candlelight processional, Fireworks
(FW Closes @ 7:00pm; WS Closes @ 9:30pm)

Fri. 14th
AK in the AM - BREAK - Boma @ 4:30 w/Pete and friends, 
MK for the Christmas Party 7pm - 12am

Sat. 15th
Go Home


----------



## Straughn

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I thought I could take an inconspicuous trip in January. . .now I hope someone from here is going. . .not sure of dates, just beginning the planning. . .I NEED  solo trip.  That is VERY important, but I would like to know I am not alone. . .



There is a thread about who is going in January 2008 that you might want to check out.  It has dates for a bunch of solos who will be there.  There are several of us who are going around Jan. 5 to 10.

Here is the link ( I hope).
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1610920


----------



## Colette

Glenda,
 Thanks for letting me know about 50's Prime Time Cafe. I have 2 seats left for each restaurant, at this point. Planet Hollywood on 12/10 @ 7:00, 50's Prime Time Cafe on 12/12 @ 4:10 and Cape May Cafe on 12/15 @ 5:50. If no one is interested by next weekend, I'll call and change the table size for each one, so as not to hold up the seats.
       31 days for me..........see you all soon!


----------



## kat3668

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey Kat,
> 
> Are we still going on the Magic Kingdom rollercoasters together in the morning on 12/14?
> 
> Daisy




Hi Daisy,

Yes, I would love to~~~ I have you all written into my itinerary.  
Can't wait!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Kat,

I sent you a PM.  Glad we're still meeting!

Glenda,

Thanks for letting me know.  I am still saving your spot for Le Cellier.  With the spot your friend gave up and the other opening I already had, we now have two spaces available, so I started a new thread for that.

On 12/13, we'll meet at Le Cellier at 4:35PM and be seated together at 4:50.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Glenda,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.  I am still saving your spot for Le Cellier.  *With the spot your friend gave up and the other opening I already had, we now have two spaces available, so I started a new thread for that.*
> On 12/13, we'll meet at Le Cellier at 4:35PM and be seated together at 4:50.
> 
> Daisy


She hasnt given me a definet no yet - when she does I'll let you know. Sorry for the confusion. I just wanted to to let you know that there's a chance that she might not make it. 

-G


----------



## disneytraveler

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Kat,
> 
> I sent you a PM.  Glad we're still meeting!
> 
> Glenda,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.  I am still saving your spot for Le Cellier.  With the spot your friend gave up and the other opening I already had, we now have two spaces available, so I started a new thread for that.
> 
> On 12/13, we'll meet at Le Cellier at 4:35PM and be seated together at 4:50.
> 
> Daisy



Oh good 4:35 pm for Le Cellier . I will be there


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax said:


> She hasnt given me a definet no yet - when she does I'll let you know. Sorry for the confusion. I just wanted to to let you know that there's a chance that she might not make it.
> 
> -G



OK, sorry also for my part in the confusion.  Well, I hope she will make up her mind soon.  My trip starts on December 4, and I'm trying to figure out who's going to what meal at least a couple of weeks ahead, so we don't end up with unused spots.

Thanks,
Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

DaisyDuck001 said:


> OK, sorry also for my part in the confusion.  Well, I hope she will make up her mind soon.  My trip starts on December 4, and I'm trying to figure out who's going to what meal at least a couple of weeks ahead, so we don't end up with unused spots.
> 
> Thanks,
> Daisy


I am very sorry - I just thought I would give you a heads up. I will try to find out what she's going to do, so you won't have an empty spot at your table.


----------



## PennConn

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey Kat,
> 
> Are we still going on the Magic Kingdom rollercoasters together in the morning on 12/14?
> 
> Daisy



May I join you for the Magic Kingdom Roller Coasters on December 14?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PennConn said:


> May I join you for the Magic Kingdom Roller Coasters on December 14?



Yes, please join us!  I'm still trying to figure out a good spot to meet around park opening time, where it won't be too hard to find each other.

Anyone else who would like to join us for this, please let me know.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy-Is everyone that wants to do the roller coasters at MK going to Crystal Palace for breakfast on the 14th? I think that Kathy and Rich are and I'll just go along from there and do the non-roller coaster rides with you all. Can everyone else meet outside Crystal Palace, say at 11:30 or noon? Not sure how long breakfast will take.....

Glenda-I won't call to change seating until I hear from you, for sure-I want your friend to have a seat, if she wants and I'm holding Marsha's seat at Cape May, even though she may have to drop out on that day, because I'm hoping she will make it, also-not a big deal-I'd rather have extras than not  enough.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy-Is everyone that wants to do the roller coasters at MK going to Crystal Palace for breakfast on the 14th? I think that Kathy and Rich are and I'll just go along from there and do the non-roller coaster rides with you all. Can everyone else meet outside Crystal Palace, say at 11:30 or noon? Not sure how long breakfast will take.....



So far, Kat, Rich and I are going on the rollercoasters in the morning on 12/14.  Anyone else is welcome to join us for that, but let me know ahead of time, so we can plan a meeting place for around park opening time.  Yes, Kat and Rich will be at the Crystal Palace breakfast with us.  Our breakfast reservation is for 10:25AM, and we should all meet outside the restaurant by 10:10AM.  In general, it is recommended for the entire group to arrive 15 minutes before the time of each dining reservation.  This improves the chances of actually being seated at the reservation time.  If anyone not having breakfast with us would like to join us after breakfast for other rides, they can meet us at Crystal Palace, but as of now, we still have two spots open at the breakfast...  There is no way to predict exactly how long breakfast will take.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy,
 So then whatever time we finish breakfast, we can head out for the rides-right? Are you doing just roller coasters or the whole park? If it's just the roller coasters, then I'll go and do the other rides and meet up for dinner.


----------



## aubriee

I'd like to join you guys for the roller coaster fest.  I'm a little confused though.  Are you going on the roller coasters at park opening or after Crystal Palace?  It doesn't matter to me, just let me know where and when to meet you guys.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> Daisy,
> So then whatever time we finish breakfast, we can head out for the rides-right? Are you doing just roller coasters or the whole park? If it's just the roller coasters, then I'll go and do the other rides and meet up for dinner.



Colette,
Those who want to ride rollercoasters will do that between park opening and breakfast.  After breakfast, all of us will do the rest of the park together.  The reasons for doing the rollercoasters first thing in the day are: the lines will be a bit shorter, and probably no one wants to ride rollercoasters right after eating.

aubriee,
Glad you'll be joining us for the rollercoasters.  Do you have any ideas for a meeting place at or shortly before park opening?  Someplace where the crowds aren't too large for the four of us to find each other?

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Daisy-o.k., now that makes sense to me-I didn't think you would just be doing the roller coasters and not the rest of the park, but I'm extremely tired this week, so am a little slow.
 I will try to get the cell phone lists to you all on Sunday..........


----------



## disneytraveler

Yea getting closer!


----------



## Colette

I just sent you all the completed cell phone list, so check your PM's.....


----------



## apirateslife4evr

No message here !!!


----------



## Colette

Donna Lynn-I sent it again-let me know


----------



## MainStMandy

YAY! Less than 4 weeks!!


----------



## aubriee

A few weeks ago there was a thread on the Theme Parks/Attractions board asking how one recognized a fellow DISer.  One of the members posted a really cute picture of a navy blue hat with a Lime Green Mickey Head embroidered on the front and his screen name ('BradisGoofy') embroidered on the back.  I PM'd him to ask where he'd gotten the cap made and found he does them himself and will put them on anything (caps, t shirts, bags, etc).  Anyway, I ordered a white t shirt with a LGMH on the chest with my real name curved above the Mickey Head and also a white cap with a LGMH on the front and my screen name on the back in lime green.  The cap is a really nice fitted one  (not a cheap one with the adjustable plastic thingy with holes in it in the back).  They were like $15.00 apiece, shipped and are sooo cute.  I don't usually wear caps, but just had to have one of these.  I was just curious if anyone else ordered them?  It would sure make it easy to find one another down there!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Aubriee--In regard to your post above about recognizing DISers:  I don't have a cap, but I've ordered three shirts (a baseball shirt, a light blue t-shirt, and a sweatshirt) from Cafepress with a custom design, made by a friend of mine on another site, on both the front and the back.

The design is of the screen names (but not my real name) I've used on various active and now defunct Disney fan sites.  My name here is in lime green and has the first three letters capitalized a la the site logo: DISneyfan63.  I will also be wearing whatever event and other pins that I can find between now and December 2.  One of them is lime green on which I have my name written.

Looking forward to this MouseFest, which will be jam-packed.

Jim


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*I'll be the one with the pale lime green baggellini bag, with my DIS id tag attached.   *


----------



## aubriee

Disneyfan63:

I believe you and I will both be at some of the meals Colette and Daisy were nice enough to get together.  I'll be looking for one of your shirts and you guys can spot me, by my LGMH cap (of course Daisy and I met last year at Mousefest, so we'll recognize each other and Glenda will be easy to spot because she has her picture in her avatar).

apirateslife4evr:  

I also have a lime green Overland Donner Placer bag.  Unfortunately it doesn't match that many of my clothes, so I won't have it on everyday.  I may just carry it anyway though.


----------



## Glendamax

*Colette and Daisy*, my friend will NOT be coming with me. I WILL be joining you at both LeCellier and 50's Primetime.

As for recognizing each other - I dont know if you all will be able to spot me easily, because I'll be bundled up with a hat on. I think the only thing you will spot is the Lime Mickey hanging off my mini back pack. When we get closer to the trip, I'll let you know which coat I'll have on.

See ya!


----------



## PennConn

I just picked up my WDW travel documents at AAA Travel last night ... Only 24 more days to go!  Yippee!


----------



## MainStMandy

PennConn said:


> I just picked up my WDW travel documents at AAA Travel last night ... Only 24 more days to go!  Yippee!



My TA is mailing them to me today! YAY!!!


----------



## Colette

Glenda,
I'm sorry that your friend won't be able to join us-thanks for letting me know-I look forward to seeing you at 50's Prime Time and my birthday dinner!!!

I don't have anything special to wear, to identify me by......hm-have to give that some thought. I have one of those Tigger Santa hats, but it messes up my hair-lol.


----------



## disneytraveler

Almost time !


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I did get my ME stuff awhile back....I think thats all I get with DVC, besides the confirmation letter....
Anyway, I am just going to look for a group of fun people at Le Cellier!  I will look stress free...no worries, no DH and no kids (even though I love them all )
I arrive on the 13th...so this will be my first day Still not sure if I should stay for the Concessional thing....I would like to try Soarin as we never got on earlier this year.


----------



## fakereadhed

DaisyDuck-
Just want to double check that you have me down for Wolfgang Puck dinner on 12/14. I need to cancel another ADR for that night, but want to make sure I have a spot with you guys first. 

December is getting closer...


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

Daisy

I sent you a PM several days ago about meeting you at the Brown Derby for a meal.  Now I've forgotten which day and which meal it is (I can figure it out by reading through all the posts but don't want to do that unless you still have room).  I am a bit challenged with these boards but that's cause I don't use them enough.  Please let me know if you still have room at the Brown Derby meal.  

Thanks, Rona

Since I will be meeting you at Jiko and the Flying Fish, please tell me the name the reservations are under and I'll find you all that way.  I'll also send you pictures.


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

[
Tuesday, December 4


Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (3 spots left) (I WOULD LIKE TO  JOIN THIS)

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot
 Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (3 spots left) HAVE ALREADY BOOKED THIS WITH YOU


Thursday, December 6

 Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (3 spots left) -- WOULD BE INTERESTED IN THIS IF YOU STILL HAVE ROOM

Friday, December 7

 Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, one spot left HAVE AREADY BOOKED THIS WITH YOU


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Glendamax said:


> *Colette and Daisy*, my friend will NOT be coming with me. I WILL be joining you at both LeCellier and 50's Primetime.




Glenda,

Thanks for letting us know.  Looking forward to seeing you at Le Cellier.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

fakereadhed said:


> DaisyDuck-
> Just want to double check that you have me down for Wolfgang Puck dinner on 12/14. I need to cancel another ADR for that night, but want to make sure I have a spot with you guys first.
> 
> December is getting closer...



fakereadhed,

Yes, I'm saving you a spot at Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ronacele@earthlink.n said:


> [
> Tuesday, December 4
> 
> 
> •Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (3 spots left) (I WOULD LIKE TO  JOIN THIS)
> 
> Wednesday, December 5
> 
> Epcot
> • Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (3 spots left) HAVE ALREADY BOOKED THIS WITH YOU
> 
> 
> Thursday, December 6
> 
> • Boma Breakfast, 8:30AM (3 spots left) -- WOULD BE INTERESTED IN THIS IF YOU STILL HAVE ROOM
> 
> •Friday, December 7
> 
> • Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, one spot left HAVE AREADY BOOKED THIS WITH YOU



Rona,

I'm now saving you a spot at each of these four meals.  Great choices!

I'll be going to the Osborne Lights before the Brown Derby dinner on 12/4.  If you'd like to meet up for Osborne Lights also, let me know!

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda,
> I don't have anything special to wear, to identify me by......hm-have to give that some thought. *I have one of those Tigger Santa hats, but it messes up my hair-lol*.



Speaking of messed up hair - I have no intentions of trying to DO my hair this time since I'll probably have a hat on every night. I wish, I had the kind of hair that still looks normal AFTER I take a hat off  



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Glenda,
> Thanks for letting us know.  Looking forward to seeing you at Le Cellier.
> Daisy


Thank you, I'm REALLY looking forward to Le Cellier since I've never been there before - AND I'm looking forward to meeting all of you (even though my hair will probably look REALLY crazy!)


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys!! Only 23 days to go!! WOOHOOO!!

We added the dining plan last night after lots of phone calls to TRY and get adrs (there is NOTHING). I told dbf that if his parents are really planning on going next year to make sure to book adrs ahead of time...

SO here are our dining plans

12/12 wolfgang pucks at 8:30 after I pick him up from the airport
12/14 Jiko
12/15 trying a walk up at 'Ohana. We plan on gettint there a good 20 minutes before they open for dinner.

I am super excited although those aren't the places I would have picked if more adrs had been available (Le Cellier, California Grill..)

I also don't have anything to identify myself, unless I have on a tank top and you can see my Mickey tattoo


----------



## aubriee

MainStMandy said:


> Hey guys!! Only 23 days to go!! WOOHOOO!!
> 
> We added the dining plan last night after lots of phone calls to TRY and get adrs (there is NOTHING). I told dbf that if his parents are really planning on going next year to make sure to book adrs ahead of time...
> 
> SO here are our dining plans
> 
> 12/12 wolfgang pucks at 8:30 after I pick him up from the airport
> 12/14 Jiko
> 12/15 trying a walk up at 'Ohana. We plan on gettint there a good 20 minutes before they open for dinner.
> 
> I also don't have anything to identify myself, unless I have on a tank top and you can see my Mickey tattoo



Hey, with your picture in your avatar you should be fairly easy to spot.  Which one are you, by the way?

Thanks, for letting me know about you not being able to make it to Jikos 12/09.  I have no problem dining alone and I really want to eat there, so will be keeping the ADR.  It's funny.  In a eight night trip, that's the only night I'm not meeting up with some of you guys.  

I just wish we knew what the weather was going to do.  It's just now starting to get a little cool around here.  I can't decide whether to put my shorts and capris up or leave them out for the Dec trip .  When we were down there in '04 we wore shorts, then the second week of Dec '05 my mom and I almost froze in sweats, coats, scarves, gloves, and hats, then the second week of Dec last year I wore shorts again.   Who knows what to pack this year?


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> I just wish we knew what the weather was going to do.  It's just now starting to get a little cool around here.  I can't decide whether to put my shorts and capris up or leave them out for the Dec trip .  When we were down there in '04 we wore shorts, then the second week of Dec '05 my mom and I almost froze in sweats, coats, scarves, gloves, and hats, then the second week of Dec last year I wore shorts again.   Who knows what to pack this year?


This is the same thing that was concerning me. So, I'm going to pack at the last minute: I'll pack according to what the weather websites say the weather will be. So I guess I can't really start till a few days before.


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> Hey, with your picture in your avatar you should be fairly easy to spot.  Which one are you, by the way?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm the one with the bellini in the back!!!


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> aubriee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, with your picture in your avatar you should be fairly easy to spot.  Which one are you, by the way?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm the one with the bellini in the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Bellini?
Click to expand...


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> MainStMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Bellini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG really??
> 
> A bellini is peach nectar with sparkling wine...SO GOOD!! In march I could still get them at the kiosk in Italy.
Click to expand...


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> bpmorley said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG really??
> 
> A bellini is peach nectar with sparkling wine...SO GOOD!! In march I could still get them at the kiosk in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but is it as good as a Kungaloosh (Orange Juice, Cranberry Juice, Rum, and one other liquor I can't remember) at the Adventurer's Club on Pleasure Island?  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MainStMandy said:
			
		

> OMG really??
> 
> A bellini is peach nectar with sparkling wine...SO GOOD!! In march I could still get them at the kiosk in Italy.





PennConn said:


> Yes, but is it as good as a Kungaloosh (Orange Juice, Cranberry Juice, Rum, and one other liquor I can't remember) at the Adventurer's Club on Pleasure Island?  LOL


Oh, goody!  A contest in the making!


----------



## apirateslife4evr

PennConn said:


> MainStMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but is it as good as a Kungaloosh (Orange Juice, Cranberry Juice, Rum, and one other liquor I can't remember) at the Adventurer's Club on Pleasure Island?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yessum......I might have to sneak me over to the Adventurer's Club the night we go to PI.....just to get me one
> 
> YUUUUMMM OOOOOO*
Click to expand...


----------



## bpmorley

PennConn said:


> MainStMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but is it as good as a Kungaloosh (Orange Juice, Cranberry Juice, Rum, and one other liquor I can't remember) at the Adventurer's Club on Pleasure Island?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do plan on hitting PI at least once in Dec.  Maybe I'll have to give one a try.  We're having dinner @ Cap'n Jack's Saturday Dec 8th, maybe that will be a good after dinner stop.
Click to expand...


----------



## MainStMandy

Ready for this one?? Never had a kungaloosh or been to AC!!!


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> Ready for this one?? Never had a kungaloosh or been to AC!!!



What's been holding you back?


----------



## Colette

I've never been to PI or had a Kungaloosh, either because I've always had my son with me and he was too young. This is my first solo trip so I get to do all of the adult things, that I've missed.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

Colette said:


> I've never been to PI or had a Kungaloosh, either because I've always had my son with me and he was too young. This is my first solo trip so I get to do all of the adult things, that I've missed.



*Colette.....it would be my "pleasure" to introduce you to the AC and the Kungaloosh.......every ADULT should have the opportunity at least ONCE 

  = this is me AFTER my "Kungaloosh-fest"*


----------



## disneytraveler

I have been to the AC but never had the chance to try the drink.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi peeps... I am just here.. had not kept up with the boards though... been soul searching and getting edgy with the surgery.... but I do have daily updates with my blog via cell phone.. http://antss2001.blogspot.com everytime I have a down time crying time and mad time I do send a message or a pic of me... btw I cut my hair... why ?? I was so frustrated last Monday and since I know I cannot control anything else.. I chooped my hair off   and btw I lost 16 lbs...  not alot but a start... from 210 to 194  

Have a nice thanksgiving peeps... I missed chattin with all of you but right now I will be a bore for you anyways... take care always...


----------



## bpmorley

Well if anyone wants to join us, we'll be there Saturday 12-8 around 9.  We're having dinner @ Cap'n Jacks first.


----------



## Colette

Donna Lynn-we're planning to go on 12/10, after Planet Hollywood anf 1214 after Wolfgang Puck's Cafe. Are you joining us for either of these? If not, we can all meet at PI after dinner.

Timmy-nice to hear from you-I can't remember the exact date of your surgery, but I know it's soon. We'll all keep good thoughts and send you positive vibes and I know you'll do fine. It looks like you have good support from your family and that is so important..........


----------



## PennConn

apirateslife4evr said:


> *Colette.....it would be my "pleasure" to introduce you to the AC and the Kungaloosh.......every ADULT should have the opportunity at least ONCE
> 
> = this is me AFTER my "Kungaloosh-fest"*



After two or three Kungalooshes I get so silly that I invariably get included in a skit by the Adventurer's Club Cast Members


----------



## apirateslife4evr

Colette said:


> Donna Lynn-we're planning to go on 12/10, after Planet Hollywood anf 1214 after Wolfgang Puck's Cafe. Are you joining us for either of these? If not, we can all meet at PI after dinner.



*Colette, I'll be there on the 14th.....I've been waitin' for dinner at WPC for 2+years now, and I haven't been to PI since I left Florida in 2001.

  *



PennConn said:


> After two or three Kungalooshes I get so silly that I invariably get included in a skit by the Adventurer's Club Cast Members



*Rich, ME TOO......maybe we can be in a skit TOGETHER !!!!*


----------



## Colette

Donna Lynn-I'll see you on the 14th, as well as Daisy, Kat, Rich and Steve. We'll have a fun night after dinner at PI-Kungalooshes for everyone!!!!


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> Donna Lynn-I'll see you on the 14th, as well as Daisy, Kat, Rich and Steve. We'll have a fun night after dinner at PI-Kungalooshes for everyone!!!!



Hey, don't forget me!  I think I'm down to go with you guys that night.   We're meeting at Wolfgang Pucks around 6:15pm, right?  I'm another one that's never taken the time to go to PI.


----------



## Colette

Vanessa-sorry, didn't mean to leave you out-Daisy has the complete list for Wolfgang Puck's-many of us will be going to PI for the first time-this should be fun.....


----------



## fakereadhed

aubriee said:


> I think I'm down to go with you guys that night.   We're meeting at Wolfgang Pucks around 6:15pm, right?  I'm another one that's never taken the time to go to PI.



Me too! Can't wait...


----------



## bpmorley

Wish I wasn't leaving on the 14th


----------



## Colette

bpmorley-so stay an extra day and go with us......my son is a fireman, also.

Can't wait to meet everyone-soon.......


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> bpmorley-so stay an extra day and go with us......my son is a fireman, also.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone-soon.......



if it was only that easy.  Anyone doing anything early that day.  DME won't take us to the airport til 4:30.  Son's a fireman?  I like him already.  Brothers in Blue


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> Hey, don't forget me!  I think I'm down to go with you guys that night.   We're meeting at Wolfgang Pucks around 6:15pm, right?  I'm another one that's never taken the time to go to PI.



For the Wolfgang Puck Cafe dinner on 12/14, I'm saving seats for:

Colette, Kat, Steve, Rich, aubriee, apirateslife4evr (Donna Lynn), FakeReadHed, Disneyfan63 (Jim).

We should arrive by 6:00PM, because this is one of the more crowded restaurants and they asked us to arrive half an hour ahead of reservation time.

For all other dining reservations (unless specified otherwise), we should arrive 15 minutes ahead of reservation time.

PI after dinner will also be fun.

Daisy


----------



## Colette

bpmorley-we're doing Crystal Palace for breakfast on 12/14 at 10:25. I don't know if Daisy has any seats left for that one. A few are meeting at park opening to go on the roller coaster rides at MK, breakfast, then MK for all of us. Maybe you can meet up with us there. My son will turn 20 tomorrow and right now is with our Conway, NH dept. When he finishes his firefighter 2 and EMT, he'll be able to apply to full-time depts anywhere. It's scary for me, but I trust them to take care of each other and I'm SO proud  of hime. He was a Jr. firefighter at 14 and this has been his dream since he was a kid, so he's living his dream........


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> bpmorley-we're doing Crystal Palace for breakfast on 12/14 at 10:25. I don't know if Daisy has any seats left for that one. A few are meeting at park opening to go on the roller coaster rides at MK, breakfast, then MK for all of us. Maybe you can meet up with us there. My son will turn 20 tomorrow and right now is with our Conway, NH dept. When he finishes his firefighter 2 and EMT, he'll be able to apply to full-time depts anywhere. It's scary for me, but I trust them to take care of each other and I'm SO proud  of hime. He was a Jr. firefighter at 14 and this has been his dream since he was a kid, so he's living his dream........



I will definitely keep that in mind.  Although we usually don't hit the parks on our last day.  Seems like a waste of a day when we can't go morning til night.  Plus we're already going to Crystal Palace on 12/10.  I'll pack an extra company shirt, if we happen to meet up you can give it to your son.  Wish him luck for me.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Looking forward to the Le Cellier Dinner I hope there are some white wine drinkers in the bunch..... I hate to order a whole bottle by myself...wink, wink....

Sat the 14th is my MK resorts day (have an ADR at Kona) then I hope to meet up with everyone at PI...staying at SSR will be so convenient! I have only ONE park day...and its at Epcot so I can join all of you 
(only there for 2 nights)
Although the photos I have been seeing of MK are really tugging at me...however I think  I will miss my kids if I am there without them....so here are my plans....Oh I know you are all sooo excited....lol

Dec 13..THurs....Arrive ealy afternoon....check out SSR..head over to Epcot
                        (there is some DVC Member Merry Mixer @ the Intl Gateway

                          **Le Cellier...Collette's Birthday**

Dec 14...Fri....DTD shopping in the a.m.....MK resorts...GF, WL and the Poly
                    Kona Cafe for Dinner
                    PI

Dec 15...Sat....Head over to OKW to take photos for our June 08 trip
                       Leave.....and head home to a Family Christmas Party at my 
                      cousins!!!

Not as eventful as the rest of you...but am excited to have some "me" time and shop....


----------



## Glendamax

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Dec 13..THurs....Arrive ealy afternoon....check out SSR..head over to Epcot
> (there is some DVC Member Merry Mixer @ the Intl Gateway
> 
> **Le Cellier...Collette's Birthday**



*Thursday is my EPCOT day as well. Maybe I'll see you at the DVC Mixer. I found some info . . . *

_Merry Member Mixer

Celebrate the season by mixing and mingling with your Disney Vacation Club neighbors during this complimentary Member event that will be held every Thursday in December from 
3:00 to 5:00 pm, December 6, 13, 20, 
and 27, 2007. 

Located just outside of the International Gateway entrance to Epcot® we're decking the halls and sharing cups of holiday cheer during our holiday Member get-together. This event will be held rain or shine, so bring your family by any time between 3:00 and 5:00 pm for festive holiday entertainment and complimentary refreshments. This exclusive get-together is our gift to you this holiday season — one of the many perks of Membership. 

We look forward to seeing you there!_


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Colette said:


> bpmorley-we're doing Crystal Palace for breakfast on 12/14 at 10:25. I don't know if Daisy has any seats left for that one. A few are meeting at park opening to go on the roller coaster rides at MK, breakfast, then MK for all of us. Maybe you can meet up with us there.



There are still two seats left for the 12/14 Crystal Palace breakfast.

For those who have an AP, a partial day at a park is fine, but I understand that a partial day seems a waste if you have purchased admission for just a few days.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

*I've added the DVC Mixer to my plans . . .*


*Tues. 11th*
Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep 

*Wed. 12th*
MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 4:10 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
_(MGM closes at 8pm)_

*Thurs. 13th*
Epcot in the AM -BREAK- back to Epcot for: *DVC Mixer @3pm*, and LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy, Candlelight processional, Fireworks
_(FW Closes @ 7:00pm; WS Closes @ 9:30pm)_

*Fri. 14th*
AK in the AM - BREAK - Boma @ 4:30 w/Pete and friends, 
MK for the Christmas Party 7pm - 12am

*Sat. 15th*
Go Home @ 3pm
__________________

*If there are any other meets or mixers, please let me know *


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> *I've added the DVC Mixer to my plans . . .*



So they are having the Mixer?  The DVC site only says member mixer 2005 doesn't say anything about this year.  If it is I'll be there


----------



## Colette

DisneyBride03-your schedule sounds great, for a short trip. It's so important to have "me" time.

bpmorley-hope to run into you somewhere and my son would love to have a t-shirt. I'll try to grab a Conway one for you, as well-what size? My boy is a large or x-large, depending on how they run. I just ordered him a shirt from the Reedy Creek fire station. I always visit the stations where ever we go, but in case they weren't there, I decided to be safe and order one. He has quite a collection of shirts and patches. Today, he is 20- I bought him a leather fire helmet.............


----------



## DisneyBride'03

bpmorley said:


> So they are having the Mixer?  The DVC site only says member mixer 2005 doesn't say anything about this year.  If it is I'll be there



Yep! I starter a thread over there to see who is going on the 13th! Right before Collette's dinner!! I have been watching the DVC site...it is there now! DVCNews first reported it (a Diser) Glenda postd info on that other thread!!
It is from 3 -5 pm! So we will have plenty of time before Collette's dinner


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> DisneyBride03-your schedule sounds great, for a short trip. It's so important to have "me" time.
> 
> bpmorley-hope to run into you somewhere and my son would love to have a t-shirt. I'll try to grab a Conway one for you, as well-what size? My boy is a large or x-large, depending on how they run. I just ordered him a shirt from the Reedy Creek fire station. I always visit the stations where ever we go, but in case they weren't there, I decided to be safe and order one. He has quite a collection of shirts and patches. Today, he is 20- I bought him a leather fire helmet.............



If you can get one that would be great.  I take an XL.  I'm gonna try to swing by reedy creek FD and see if they sell shirts at the station.  If they don't where did you order it from?


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Yep! I starter a thread over there to see who is going on the 13th! Right before Collette's dinner!! I have been watching the DVC site...it is there now! DVCNews first reported it (a Diser) Glenda postd info on that other thread!!
> It is from 3 -5 pm! So we will have plenty of time before Collette's dinner



There is a very good chance that I will be there.  3-5 @ international gateway?


----------



## Colette

bpmorley-go to www.reedycreek.org/merchandise.html-there's a printable order blank and they're $20. I know we tried to get there before, but couldn't connect and this trip Steve is staying home, so I thought it would be a nice xmas gift.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

bpmorley said:


> There is a very good chance that I will be there.  3-5 @ international gateway?



Yep, International Gateway!


----------



## MainStMandy

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Ditto!!! Happy Turkey Day...stay safe on the roads if you're driving!!!


----------



## Colette

Happy Thanksgiving all-see you soon............


----------



## NeverlandPixie

Sign me up for March/April '08!


----------



## MainStMandy

Ohhh I checked Accuweather today and it is saying in the mid to upper 60's. Of course that could change over the next couple weeks


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MainStMandy said:


> Ohhh I checked Accuweather today and it is saying in the mid to upper 60's. Of course that could change over the next couple weeks


It seems to change every day...but this is the second time it's read 60's high, 40's low...better pack the snugglies.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hoping for warmer weather.....but I will be happy with the 60's!!


----------



## Colette

It's cold and rainy here, going to be ice by morning, so I'll take anything over 50. I always travel with my fleece socks, jacket and gloves and they have come in handy, before. I put up my Christmas tree yesterday, so I don't have to deal with it when I get back and am too tired. My big Mickey wreath is on the front door and the monorail has to be put together and it looks great....starting to get the holiday spirit.


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> It's cold and rainy here, going to be ice by morning, so I'll take anything over 50. I always travel with my fleece socks, jacket and gloves and they have come in handy, before. I put up my Christmas tree yesterday, so I don't have to deal with it when I get back and am too tired. My big Mickey wreath is on the front door and the monorail has to be put together and it looks great....starting to get the holiday spirit.



I know what you mean.  I finished my Christmas shopping this weekend and put my tree up (have it about 75% decorated ).  I plan on finishing decorating tomorrow and hopefully will have time to wrap all the gifts sometime this week.  Just getting the shopping done and getting the stuff out of the attic was enough to get me in the holiday spirit.

It hasn't been that cold here yet, so I still have capris and sleeveless blouses in my closet.  I need to find the time to switch my closets around and get my summer stuff put up and my winter stuff out.


----------



## MainStMandy

Only 10 days and counting. I tried some "summer" clothes on last night and everything is too big, lol. Which is a good thing. I am waiting in hopes the weather might get a bit warmer. Otherwise it will be jeans for me


----------



## NMPTheatre

Ten days for me too!  I'm practically already there in my mind...  It's quite cold and rainey here in the Pacific Northwest, so I have no doubt whatever the weather in Orlando has in store, it'll be an improvement.  



MainStMandy said:


> Only 10 days and counting. I tried some "summer" clothes on last night and everything is too big, lol. Which is a good thing. I am waiting in hopes the weather might get a bit warmer. Otherwise it will be jeans for me


----------



## Disneyfan63

It's only four days until I board the Disney Wonder, eight until MVMCP!

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim-have a great cruise-see you soon!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

My trip starts December 4!  See you guys real soon.

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

*PLEASE let me know if any of you will be at Animal Kingdom in the morning of Friday, Dec. 13th! I need someone to ride Everest and Dinosaur with! I'm scared . . .* 

*Pete, I found your cell number and made a note to give you a call on Sat. the 14th!*


----------



## MainStMandy

Glendamax said:


> *PLEASE let me know if any of you will be at Animal Kingdom in the morning of Friday, Dec. 13th! I need someone to ride Everest and Dinosaur with! I'm scared . . .*
> 
> *Pete, I found your cell number and made a note to give you a call on Sat. the 14th!*



We will be at AK for open and plan on hitting Everest first thing. Not sure if dbf is going to go on with me or not. He so far has agreed and said he will  But he's not big into "rides"...he has told me he will absolutely not go on MS and ToT is up in the air (haha)


----------



## fakereadhed

Glendamax said:


> *PLEASE let me know if any of you will be at Animal Kingdom in the morning of Friday, Dec. 13th! I need someone to ride Everest and Dinosaur with! I'm scared . . .*



I think your solo trip report should be mandatory reading before volunteers sign up so they know exactly what they are signing up for.  

I will be in AK on the 14th so that won't do you any good. Besides, I get motion sick.  Nobody wants to sit next to me(or behind me) on a coaster. Don't be scared of the Dinosaur though, unless you have a bad back. That is one ROUGH ride!


----------



## MainStMandy

fakereadhed said:


> I think your solo trip report should be mandatory reading before volunteers sign up so they know exactly what they are signing up for.
> 
> I will be in AK on the 14th so that won't do you any good. Besides, I get motion sick.  Nobody wants to sit next to me(or behind me) on a coaster. Don't be scared of the Dinosaur though, unless you have a bad back. That is one ROUGH ride!



The 14th is Friday.

Glenda will you be there Fri or Thur?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DaisyDuck001 said:


> My trip starts December 4!  See you guys real soon.
> 
> Daisy



I'm arriving when you are.  Packed yet?  
I have to figure out what I'm wearing to fly in, since I'm going directly from MCO to MVMCP that night.  Let's see...it'll be 30 here, and 80 there, falling into the 60's in the evening...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm arriving when you are.  Packed yet?
> I have to figure out what I'm wearing to fly in, since I'm going directly from MCO to MVMCP that night.  Let's see...it'll be 30 here, and 80 there, falling into the 60's in the evening...



No, I have not yet begun to pack.   

Daisy


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> The 14th is Friday.
> 
> Glenda will you be there Fri or Thur?



Glenda  I could do Thursday the 13th at AK with you ....


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Glenda  I could do Thursday the 13th at AK with you ....



Glenda, I am also willing to do Thursday the 13th at AK. I love both Dinosaur and EE.  However, I find it hard to believe that you will ride the TOT, but could possibly be afraid of either Dinosaur or EE. TOT terrifies me and is the one ride at WDW that I've never ridden.

Friday the 14th we are doing the MK Mountains followed by breakfast at CP, then I believe a bunch of us are hanging out at MK.  Are you in that group?


----------



## aubriee

DaisyDuck001 said:


> No, I have not yet begun to pack.
> 
> Daisy



I'm decorating my window at my resort with penguins and snowflakes, so today I got my window decorations packed.  That's as far as I've gotten with my packing.  I can't decide what kind of clothes I'm going to need (capris, pants, sweats, tshirts, sweatshirts, etc)   I always overpack!


----------



## MainStMandy

aubriee said:


> I'm decorating my window at my resort with penguins and snowflakes, so today I got my window decorations packed.  That's as far as I've gotten with my packing.  I can't decide what kind of clothes I'm going to need (capris, pants, sweats, tshirts, sweatshirts, etc)   I always overpack!




I do too!! I am trying to be better but who knows what the weather is going to be like.  Right now it says 60's during the day but 40's at night. So I am thinking capris and t's with a sweatshirt at night.

When we were there in February I bought gloves i was so cold so I want to dig those out for nighttime.

I hate this limbo time...nothing to do but wait for the trip. Besides packing I don't have much left!!


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> My trip starts December 4!  See you guys real soon.
> 
> Daisy



Can you repost the itinerary?? I have made NO plans for the 8th-12th. I figure I am just going to hang out, but want to double check what you guys have going on. My only plans are for the night of the 10th since apparently I HAVE to celebrate my birthday....


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> Can you repost the itinerary?? I have made NO plans for the 8th-12th. I figure I am just going to hang out, but want to double check what you guys have going on. My only plans are for the night of the 10th since apparently I HAVE to celebrate my birthday....



Where will you be on the 10th?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Below is the current version of my schedule. 

This Saturday I plan to adjust my dining reservations to remove any unused spots, so if someone wants me to save him or her any of the remaining spaces, please let me know right away!

After Monday 12/3, I won't have internet access, because my trip starts Tuesday morning, 12/4.

For those of you who are joining me for any meals, please arrive 15 minutes *before* the reservation times listed below (30 minutes ahead for Wolfgang Puck Cafe).  This allows us the best chance to be seated at the reservation time.  Until the entire party is present, we will probably have to wait.

See you real soon!

Daisy

*Daisy's Schedule -- Updated 11/29:*

Tuesday, December 4

• Arrive

MGM

•7PM Osborne Lights w/Rona

•Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (2 spots left)

Wednesday, December 5

Epcot

• Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)

• Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)

• ~8:45PM Pleasure Island – Meet BetsyAnn’s group

Thursday, December 6

• Boma Breakfast, 9:45 AM (2 spots left) 

Magic Kingdom

• 5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)

• 7PM-midnight MVMCP

Friday, December 7

Animal Kingdom

• Yak and Yeti lunch, 12:30PM, one spot left 

MGM

• Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, one spot left

Saturday, December 8

Epcot

• Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left

• Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 4 spots left 

• 9:00 PM Illuminations

• 9:30 PM Kimono’s karaoke

Sunday, December 9

Magic Kingdom

• LTT lunch, 11:40AM, FULL

• Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left 

• 7 PM Campfire Singalong w/Disneyfan63; who else would like to join us?

• 9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karen’s group

Monday, December 10

• 9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour w/aubriee

MGM

• Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left

• 4 PM Fantasia Gardens mini-golf w/WdwFanJon; who else would like to join us?

• Illuminations cruise (FULL) 

Tuesday, December 11

• 9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts

• 10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts 

• 12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left

• Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time

• 4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL

• 1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left

• Jellyrolls

Wednesday, December 12

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)

• Lunch at Mythos 

• Boatwright’s dinner, 8:30PM, 3 spots left

Thursday, December 13

• 9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour 

• ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing 

Epcot

• Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, two spots open

• Candlelight Processional 

• Illuminations

Friday, December 14

Magic Kingdom

• 9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat

• Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left 

• Afternoon at Magic Kingdom

• Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left

• PI Comedy Club – “Comedy Warehouse” (two different shows)

Saturday, December 15

• Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast, 10AM, 1 spot left

• Depart


----------



## Glendamax

I got so excited as I was reading your responses, but I'm going on *FRIDAY, Dec. 14th.* I typed in the wrong date   Can anyone go that day? I scheduled a small park for Friday, since I'm doing the Christmas Party at MK that night. So let me know . . . here's my schedule again . . .

*Tues. 11th*
Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep 

*Wed. 12th*
MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 4:10 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
(MGM closes at 8pm)
*
Thurs. 13th*
Epcot in the AM -BREAK- back to Epcot for: DVC Mixer @3pm, and LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy, Candlelight processional, Fireworks
(FW Closes @ 7:00pm; WS Closes @ 9:30pm)

*Fri. 14th*
AK in the AM - BREAK - Boma @ 4:30 w/Pete and friends, 
MK for the Christmas Party 7pm - 12am

*Sat. 15th*
Go Home @ 3pm



fakereadhed said:


> I think your solo trip report should be mandatory reading before volunteers sign up so they know exactly what they are signing up for.


 Now that was total DISpressure! The video is my proof!!!


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> Where will you be on the 10th?



Probably Magic Kingdom but not sure when. My ex who is a CM at the MK promised me we'd hang out that night and so did another CM friend of mine, but I have no idea when or where.  I am really not in the mood to celebrate this year and usually my birthday is my favorite.



Glendamax said:


> I got so excited as I was reading your responses, but I'm going on *FRIDAY, Dec. 14th.* I typed in the wrong date   Can anyone go that day? I scheduled a small park for Friday, since I'm doing the Christmas Party at MK that night. So let me know . . . here's my schedule again . . .
> 
> *Tues. 11th*
> Arrive, Eat - Boma @ 6:30, Sleep
> 
> *Wed. 12th*
> MK in the AM, - BREAK- MGM for 50's Primetime 4:10 w/Colette and DISers, Osborne Lights and Fantasmic
> (MGM closes at 8pm)
> *
> Thurs. 13th*
> Epcot in the AM -BREAK- back to Epcot for: DVC Mixer @3pm, and LeCellier @ 4:50 w/Daisy, Candlelight processional, Fireworks
> (FW Closes @ 7:00pm; WS Closes @ 9:30pm)
> 
> *Fri. 14th*
> AK in the AM - BREAK - Boma @ 4:30 w/Pete and friends,
> MK for the Christmas Party 7pm - 12am
> 
> *Sat. 15th*
> Go Home @ 3pm
> 
> Now that was total DISpressure! The video is my proof!!!



Want some company at MK the morning of the 12th??? And you are more than welcome to come with us to AK the morning of the 14th.


----------



## bpmorley

Here's a summary schedule for next week in case anyone wants to hang out

Thursday Dec 6
     Check in around 1pm studio @ SSR
     Dinner @ Boma 7:30

Friday dec 7
     Universal for the day(I know I know)

Saturday Dec 8
     Dinner @ Cap'n Jack's 8:00
     Probably PI after dinner

Sunday Dec 9
     Checkout of studio & check into 2 Bdr
     Breakfast @ Cape May Cafe 9:20am
     ESPN club for Eagles game

Monday Dec 10
     Breakfast @ Crystal Palace 8am
     Most likely MK all day

Tuesday Dec 11
     Dinner @ Tony's Town Square 7pm
     MVMCP

Wednesday Dec 12
     Welcome Home Wednesday 4pm
     Dinner @ Maya Grill 7pm

Thursday Dec 13
     EPCOT Aqua Seas Tour 12pm
     Merry Member Mixer 3-5
     Dinner @ Sci-Fi 7:15

Friday Dec 14
     Checkout

We never make plans for parks each day, just go when we want.  Or we stay where we're going to eat.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*Well, I'll be seeing some of you in 11days.....I'm gonna try to get my group to the 50's Prime Time early enough so we can catch Collette's group (our ressie is at 4:40pm).

On a side note, I found out yesterday that I have bronchitis...so I'm on antibiotics until we leave.  Nothing like being SICK right before you go to WDW  *


----------



## bignana

Daisy -- sent you a pm about dinner Sunday.

Nancy


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I have an ingrown toenail and Pirates is in that Dire Straits song from 1985:  "Get your bronchitis for nothin' and your coughs for free".  Less than two days for me, as I leave Sunday for Orlando, Port Canaveral and the MouseFest cruise.  I can't imagine Sting singing, "I want my bronchitis".

bpmorley:  It's a 1 PM kickoff for the Eagles, right?

Jim


----------



## DaisyDuck001

For those meeting for MK rollercoasters in the morning on Friday, 12/14 --

I've been trying without success to think of a meeting place just outside the MK where it will be easy to find each other in a crowd.

I think it was Jim who suggested the boat dock at the MK, for boats that go to and from the Polynesian.  How about we all meet there at 8:30 AM on 12/14?

So far, it was Kat, Jim, aubriee, and I meeting for MK rollercoasters.  Anyone else is also welcome.

Note that this Monday, 12/3 is the last day for a while that I'll have internet access, as my trip starts 12/4.

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Would anyone like to join me and wdwfanjon for mini-golf at Fantasia Gardens on Monday, 12/10 at 4PM?

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Reminder -- those of us going on the Wilderness Lodge tour (free!) will meet at 8:45 AM on Thursday, 12/13 in the lobby of the Wilderness Lodge.  The tour starts at 9:00.  aubriee, Jim, and I are going, and there were two maybe's: Glenda and PennConn.  This walking tour takes about one hour.

Daisy


----------



## bpmorley

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an ingrown toenail and Pirates is in that Dire Straits song from 1985:  "Get your bronchitis for nothin' and your coughs for free".  Less than two days for me, as I leave Sunday for Orlando, Port Canaveral and the MouseFest cruise.  I can't imagine Sting singing, "I want my bronchitis".
> 
> bpmorley:  It's a 1 PM kickoff for the Eagles, right?
> 
> Jim



Yes it is.  Will you be coming to watch?


----------



## bpmorley

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Would anyone like to join me and wdwfanjon for mini-golf at Fantasia Gardens on Monday, 12/10 at 4PM?
> 
> Daisy



That's got possibilities


----------



## aubriee

DaisyDuck001 said:


> For those meeting for MK rollercoasters in the morning on Friday, 12/14 --
> 
> I've been trying without success to think of a meeting place just outside the MK where it will be easy to find each other in a crowd.
> 
> I think it was Jim who suggested the boat dock at the MK, for boats that go to and from the Polynesian.  How about we all meet there at 8:30 AM on 12/14?
> 
> So far, it was Kat, Jim, aubriee, and I meeting for MK rollercoasters.  Anyone else is also welcome.
> 
> Note that this Monday, 12/3 is the last day for a while that I'll have internet access, as my trip starts 12/4.
> 
> Daisy




Sounds good to me.  For the WL tour do we just show up in the lobby (any particular area)?  I know there's supposed to be alot of Hidden Mickeys at WL.  Hopefully the tour guide will point a few out.

Sorry again about cancelling Biergarten on you, but for one DDP credit Tutto Italia just sounded too good to pass up.  That means my first two nights I'll be dining solo (12/08 Tutto Italia and 12/09 Jiko), then joining the rest of you guys every night for dinner and the two breakfasts (CP and Tusker House).  Can't wait!


----------



## Colette

Donna Lynn-sorry to hear that you're sick, but better this week than next...feel better, see you soon

bpmorley-I have your t-shirt!

Mandy-you sound "down"-isn't your new boyfriend coming with you? You'll have a fun birthday-you'll be at DisneyWorld!

Snowstorm coming Sunday night-as long as next weekend is clear to travel, I don't care........


----------



## kat3668

DaisyDuck001 said:


> For those meeting for MK rollercoasters in the morning on Friday, 12/14 --
> 
> I've been trying without success to think of a meeting place just outside the MK where it will be easy to find each other in a crowd.
> 
> I think it was Jim who suggested the boat dock at the MK, for boats that go to and from the Polynesian.  How about we all meet there at 8:30 AM on 12/14?
> 
> So far, it was Kat, Jim, aubriee, and I meeting for MK rollercoasters.  Anyone else is also welcome.
> 
> Note that this Monday, 12/3 is the last day for a while that I'll have internet access, as my trip starts 12/4.
> 
> Daisy



Sounds good to me!


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Donna Lynn-sorry to hear that you're sick, but better this week than next...feel better, see you soon
> 
> bpmorley-I have your t-shirt!
> 
> Mandy-you sound "down"-isn't your new boyfriend coming with you? You'll have a fun birthday-you'll be at DisneyWorld!
> 
> Snowstorm coming Sunday night-as long as next weekend is clear to travel, I don't care........



I have a bunch to chose from here.


----------



## fakereadhed

Glendamax said:


> I got so excited as I was reading your responses, but I'm going on *FRIDAY, Dec. 14th.* I typed in the wrong date   Can anyone go that day?



I will be at AK and I will look for you, but honestly- there isn't enough DISpressure to get me on EE or Dinosaur. With my motion sickness it's equal to having a stomach virus and while I envy those who are simply scared to go on thrill rides I only wish that could be me. As for Dinosaur, my back was out from carrying DS around the park last time, and it just about killed me and I promised myself I'd never go on it again. So I'm not any fun at all as a ride buddy but if you a see a short Irish looking girl with glasses, that will be me.  Be sure to say hi!


----------



## MainStMandy

Colette said:


> Mandy-you sound "down"-isn't your new boyfriend coming with you? You'll have a fun birthday-you'll be at DisneyWorld!




Not down...just not excited about my birthday.  He is coming but not till Wednesday which is fine. That gives me a few days on my own to do whatever. Was thinking about going to Tampa one day...I have never been and I rented a car so...

Can't wait 6 more days!! Gotta pack...weather is looking pretty good!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aubriee said:


> Sounds good to me.  For the WL tour do we just show up in the lobby (any particular area)?  I know there's supposed to be alot of Hidden Mickeys at WL.  Hopefully the tour guide will point a few out.



aubriee,

Let's meet at the concierge desk in the lobby, unless you see the tour gathering in another part of the lobby.  I think the lobby area is manageable enough that we'll be able to spot each other, especially those of us who already met last year (you and Jim and I).

Daisy


----------



## Colette

Mandy-Maybe you'll be more excited when you get there-I'm so excited to be spending my birthday at DisneyWorld, with so many new friends. If I was home, I'd probably be working. I never do anything special, so this year I made sure to make it special.....


----------



## jillfelice

I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread.
Dfi and I have had a trip planned (our first DVC) for Dec. 15 - 22. Now it looks as though he may have to work!!!  I'm a little skittish about going alone.  I have been to DL a zillion times, so there I would be ok, but everything at WDW is new to me.   I even debated cancelling, but I am so psyched about this trip.  I have ADR's for cool places.  I picture me sitting alone throwing my own pity party!!!  You guys are giving me hope.
I'll keep watching for who is going to be there that week.


----------



## westcoastdisfan

I will be visiting WDW December 15-21.  Had planned to meet my brother and his family there, but they have had to cancel.  

I am still so looking forward to the trip.  Have made the following reservations:

Sun 12/16: Fantasmic Dinner Pkg - Brown Derby @ 3:40pm
Mon 12/17: Candlelight Processional @ 6:30 - Garden Grill @ 3:40pm
Tues 12/18: Very Merry Xmas Party
Wed 12/19: Dinner at O'Hanas @ 9:45pm
Thurs 2/20: La Nouba @ 9pm

Phew - didn't realize I had planned so much!  If anyone wants to meet up or join me, just drop me a note.

        

________________
Coming Soon: WDW- December 15-22: Poly!
Dec'06 - WDW-Poly / Sept'06 - Disneyland - Grand Californian  
Mar'06 - WDW-Poly / April 2004 - Disneyland / June 2003 - WDW 
Sept'00 - Paris Disney / Dec'98 - WDW / Sept'85 Tokyo Disneyland
Dec'83 - WDW


----------



## jillfelice

Hi Westcoaster!  You'll be there when I am there!  
Where are you staying?  I have a lot of dinner  reservations too.  I'm not sure of all the details; I have them written somewhere. 
Send me a PM if you want!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hey everyone!

Looks like alot of you are leaving soon! Have a safe trip!

I will hopefully be meeting some of you at the Merry Mixer on the 13th and looking forward to a great dinner at Le Cellier!

 I actually changed my ADR to Artist Point at WL on Friday so I can see Wishes....besides I want to enjoy WL in its Christmas splendor!!


----------



## Glendamax

MainStMandy said:


> Want some company at MK the morning of the 12th??? And you are more than welcome to come with us to AK the morning of the 14th.


YAY! Do you already have my cell? I'd like to be at both parks when they open. Let me know if want to also. Did I say "YAY" already?!  



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Reminder -- those of us going on the Wilderness Lodge tour (free!) will meet at 8:45 AM on Thursday, 12/13 in the lobby of the Wilderness Lodge.  The tour starts at 9:00.  aubriee, Jim, and I are going, and there were two maybe's: Glenda and PennConn.  This walking tour takes about one hour.
> 
> Daisy


This does sound like fun, but I was planning to sleep in a bit since I will spend the entire day at EPCOT. If I wake up in time, I'll meet you all at the dest at 8:45am. 



jillfelice said:


> I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread.
> Dfi and I have had a trip planned (our first DVC) for Dec. 15 - 22. Now it looks as though he may have to work!!!  I'm a little skittish about going alone.
> I have ADR's for cool places.  I picture me sitting alone throwing my own pity party!!!  You guys are giving me hope.
> I'll keep watching for who is going to be there that week.


You'll be just fine! And look! Someone else is going the same time you are!

You'll do fine at dinner. It's not like eating alone when you're at a restaurant at home. Everyone's too into their own food, and having too much fun to stare at a solo! So relax, and start thinking about all the fun things you'll get to do!



> I will be at AK and I will look for you, but honestly- there isn't enough DISpressure to get me on EE or Dinosaur. With my motion sickness it's equal to having a stomach virus and while I envy those who are simply scared to go on thrill rides I only wish that could be me. As for Dinosaur, my back was out from carrying DS around the park last time, and it just about killed me and I promised myself I'd never go on it again. So I'm not any fun at all as a ride buddy but if you a see a short Irish looking girl with glasses, that will be me.  Be sure to say hi!


Believe me, I know how it feels to be you - I can't ride anything that spins. EE is the most of what I can do, and even though Dinosaur is a bit bumpy, it doesn't make me sick.
If you're going to be solo that day, maybe we can meet up for lunch. Let me know!


----------



## MainStMandy

Glendamax said:


> YAY! Do you already have my cell? I'd like to be at both parks when they open. Let me know if want to also. Did I say "YAY" already?!



I do have your cell but I am going to pm you mine because it has changed since Collette sent out that pm.  I do want to go to open at both parks.


----------



## MainStMandy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Below is the current version of my schedule.
> 
> This Saturday I plan to adjust my dining reservations to remove any unused spots, so if someone wants me to save him or her any of the remaining spaces, please let me know right away!
> 
> After Monday 12/3, I won't have internet access, because my trip starts Tuesday morning, 12/4.
> 
> For those of you who are joining me for any meals, please arrive 15 minutes *before* the reservation times listed below (30 minutes ahead for Wolfgang Puck Cafe).  This allows us the best chance to be seated at the reservation time.  Until the entire party is present, we will probably have to wait.
> 
> See you real soon!
> 
> Daisy
> 
> *Daisy's Schedule -- Updated 11/29:*
> 
> Tuesday, December 4
> 
>  Arrive
> 
> MGM
> 
> 7PM Osborne Lights w/Rona
> 
> Brown Derby Dinner, 8:00PM (2 spots left)
> 
> Wednesday, December 5
> 
> Epcot
> 
>  Rose & Crown Lunch, 12:00 noon (5 spots left)
> 
>  Flying Fish Cafe Dinner, 6:30PM (4 spots left)
> 
>  ~8:45PM Pleasure Island  Meet BetsyAnns group
> 
> Thursday, December 6
> 
>  Boma Breakfast, 9:45 AM (2 spots left)
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
>  5PM Crystal Palace dinner, 5:10PM (FULL)
> 
>  7PM-midnight MVMCP
> 
> Friday, December 7
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
>  Yak and Yeti lunch, 12:30PM, one spot left
> 
> MGM
> 
>  Jiko dinner, 7:20PM, one spot left
> 
> Saturday, December 8
> 
> Epcot
> 
>  Garden Grill lunch, 12:10PM, 2 spots left
> 
>  Biergarten dinner, 6:55PM, 4 spots left
> 
>  9:00 PM Illuminations
> 
>  9:30 PM Kimonos karaoke
> 
> Sunday, December 9
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
>  LTT lunch, 11:40AM, FULL
> 
>  Artist Point dinner, 5:30PM, 4 spots left
> 
>  7 PM Campfire Singalong w/Disneyfan63; who else would like to join us?
> 
>  9:30PM Jellyrolls Meet w/Karens group
> 
> Monday, December 10
> 
>  9:00AM-12:30PM Yuletide Fantasy Tour w/aubriee
> 
> MGM
> 
>  Sci Fi Dine-In lunch, 1:30PM, 2 spots left
> 
>  4 PM Fantasia Gardens mini-golf w/WdwFanJon; who else would like to join us?
> 
>  Illuminations cruise (FULL)
> 
> Tuesday, December 11
> 
>  9AM Tour Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts
> 
>  10:30AM Tour Monorail resorts
> 
>  12:00 noon Kona Café Lunch, 2 spots left
> 
>  Tour Beach Club/Yacht Club; other Epcot resorts if there is enough time
> 
>  4 PM Culinary Tour at AKL
> 
>  1900 Park Fare dinner, 6:30PM, 3 spots left
> 
>  Jellyrolls
> 
> Wednesday, December 12
> 
> Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure (skipping the wildest rides)
> 
>  Lunch at Mythos
> 
>  Boatwrights dinner, 8:30PM, 3 spots left
> 
> Thursday, December 13
> 
>  9:00AM - 10:00AM Wilderness Lodge tour
> 
>  ~11:00 AM - 12:30 PM Parasailing
> 
> Epcot
> 
>  Le Cellier dinner, 4:50PM, two spots open
> 
>  Candlelight Processional
> 
>  Illuminations
> 
> Friday, December 14
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
>  9:00AM Magic Kingdom rollercoasters w/Kat
> 
>  Crystal Palace breakfast, 10:25AM, 2 spots left
> 
>  Afternoon at Magic Kingdom
> 
>  Wolfgang Puck Café dinner, 6:30 PM (need to get there by 6:00PM), 1 spot left
> 
>  PI Comedy Club  Comedy Warehouse (two different shows)
> 
> Saturday, December 15
> 
>  Tusker House, Donald's Safari character breakfast, 10AM, 1 spot left
> 
>  Depart




Can I join the Scifi Lunch on the 10th?


----------



## MainStMandy

Ok guys, I think I am narrowing down my plans for the first half of the week. Going to post them all here though. If anyone wants to hang out, just pm me so I can give you my new cell!

Sat 12/08- Get in around 5 and head for MK. Quick dinner and fireworks.
Sun 12/09- Sleep in. Worldshowcase for breakfast. Thinking of going to a movie at DTD and dinner at WP express
Mon 12/10 (my bday!) Animal Kingdom open and hopefully SciFi for lunch with you guys. Not sure about that night
Tue 12/11 free Day, thinking of driving to a beach or maybe just hanging out at the pool with a few good books.
Wed 12/12 MK open with Glenda. Tom arrives that night and we are headed to Wolfgang pucks
Thur EPCOT with a break in the p.m. Eating/drinking around the world 
Fri Animal Kingdom open with dinner at Jiko and maybe PI
Sat- late day at MK since it's open till 1 again
Sun- MGM and head to MCO around 2:30


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MainStMandy said:


> Can I join the Scifi Lunch on the 10th?



Yes, Mandy, you can join us at the SciFi lunch on 12/10.  See you there!

Everyone, after this evening I won't have internet access until after I return from my trip.  I leave for WDW tomorrow morning.

Daisy


----------



## bpmorley

MainStMandy said:


> Ok guys, I think I am narrowing down my plans for the first half of the week. Going to post them all here though. If anyone wants to hang out, just pm me so I can give you my new cell!
> 
> Sat 12/08- Get in around 5 and head for MK. Quick dinner and fireworks.
> Sun 12/09- Sleep in. Worldshowcase for breakfast. Thinking of going to a movie at DTD and dinner at WP express
> Mon 12/10 (my bday!) Animal Kingdom open and hopefully SciFi for lunch with you guys. Not sure about that night
> Tue 12/11 free Day, thinking of driving to a beach or maybe just hanging out at the pool with a few good books.
> Wed 12/12 MK open with Glenda. Tom arrives that night and we are headed to Wolfgang pucks
> Thur EPCOT with a break in the p.m. Eating/drinking around the world
> Fri Animal Kingdom open with dinner at Jiko and maybe PI
> Sat- late day at MK since it's open till 1 again
> Sun- MGM and head to MCO around 2:30



Which resort are you staying at?


----------



## fakereadhed

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Everyone, after this evening I won't have internet access until after I return from my trip.  I leave for WDW tomorrow morning.
> 
> Daisy



Lucky you!  

See you at Wolfgang Puck's on the 14th.

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## MainStMandy

bpmorley said:


> Which resort are you staying at?



All Star Sports 

I really wanted to stay at least at POP but nothing was available. Oh well.


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Hi Jill!

I am staying at the Poly!  I keep getting error messages when using PM - so feel free to Yahoo! IM me - my info is in my profile.



jillfelice said:


> Hi Westcoaster!  You'll be there when I am there!
> Where are you staying?  I have a lot of dinner  reservations too.  I'm not sure of all the details; I have them written somewhere.
> Send me a PM if you want!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

fakereadhed said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> See you at Wolfgang Puck's on the 14th.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!



Thanks!  OK, we'll meet at 6PM at Wolfgang Puck Cafe on 12/14.

Everyone who is meeting us that evening, remember we'll be at the Cafe, not the more expensive formal Wolfgang Puck's, nor the counter service Wolfgang Puck Express.  We're at the mid-range one.

See you then!

Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Reminder to all those meeting for meals --

Please arrive at least 15 minutes before the reservation time (30 minutes for Wolfgang Puck Cafe), to improve our chances of being seated at the reservation time.

12/6 Crystal Palace dinner 5:10 reservation arrive 4:55 -- chyam, Brian_WDW74, Disneyfan63, two from other website, Daisy

12/7 Yak and Yeti lunch 12:30 reservation arrive 12:15 -- TiggerTails, Brian_WDW74, Disneyfan63, two from other website, Daisy

12/7 Jiko dinner 7:20 reservation (my schedule is tight so I may not be early for this one) -- geffric, Ursula's Shadow, Ronacele, Cheshire Figment, Daisy

12/8 Garden Grill lunch 12:10 arrive 11:55 -- Brian_WDW74, Daisy

12/8 Biergarten dinner 7:00 arrive 6:45 -- Disneyfan63, Daisy

12/9 LTT lunch 11:40 arrive 11:25 -- PennConn, Disneyfan63, Brian_WDW74, NYDisneyKid, one from other website, Daisy

12/9 Artist Point dinner 5:30 arrive 5:15 -- Disneyfan63, bignana, Daisy

12/10 Sci Fi Dine In lunch 1:30 arrive 1:15 -- Brian_WDW74, Mandy, Daisy

12/11 Kona Cafe lunch 12:00 arrive 11:45 -- Colette, Brian_WDW74, Disneyfan63, Daisy

12/11 1900 Park Fare dinner 6:30 arrive 6:15 -- Colette, PennConn, Disneyfan63, aubriee, Daisy

12/13 Wilderness Lodge tour 9:00 AM arrive 8:45AM -- aubriee, Disneyfan63, Daisy, PennConn (?), Glenda (?)

12/13 Colette's Birthday dinner at Le Cellier 4:50 arrive 4:35 -- Colette, Kat, PennConn, Glenda, DisneyTraveler, Disneyfan63, aubriee, WDWVillain, DisneyBride '03, Daisy

12/14 Magic Kingdom rollercoasters -- meet at MK's boat dock that serves the Polynesian -- *meet at 8:30 AM*-- aubriee, Kat, Disneyfan63, Daisy

12/14 Crystal Palace breakfast 10:25 arrive 10:10 -- Colette, PennConn, Kat, aubriee, Disneyfan63, Daisy

12/14 Wolfgang Puck *Cafe* dinner 6:30 arrive *6:00* (this restaurant is crowded so we need to be there farther in advance) -- Colette, Kat, DisneyTraveler, PennConn, aubriee, apirateslife4evr, FakeReadHed, Disneyfan63, Daisy

12/15 Tusker House breakfast 10:00 arrive 9:45 -- Disneyfan63, aubriee, Daisy

Looking forward to seeing you all!

Daisy


----------



## Glendamax

MainStMandy said:


> I do have your cell but I am going to pm you mine because it has changed since Collette sent out that pm.  I do want to go to open at both parks.


Got your new cell! How about we meet in front of Tony's Restaurant, by that bench that has Goofy sitting on it? Is that a good place? Let me know.


----------



## MainStMandy

Glendamax said:


> Got your new cell! How about we meet in front of Tony's Restaurant, by that bench that has Goofy sitting on it? Is that a good place? Let me know.




Sounds great!!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

westcoastdisfan said:


> Hi Jill!
> 
> I am staying at the Poly!  I keep getting error messages when using PM - so feel free to Yahoo! IM me - my info is in my profile.


Jill - I am having no luck with sending you PM or email.  Here's my email address: l_mackinnon@yahoo.com.

-Laura


----------



## MainStMandy

Guys I can't sit still today or focus...and it's only Tuesday!!! I am trying to get stuff done because I am SOOO nervous to leave my girls here alone, but I guess I don't have a choice   I feel like they are going to have social hour instead of working...I told them I would be calling to check on them everyday (what a bad boss I am, lol!)


----------



## disneytraveler

Not to long now .I will be leaving on the 10th to WDW so i will see everyone on at Le Cellier


----------



## DisneyBride'03

The 13th for me.....cant wait!! Just have soo much to do here before I leave...looking forward to Le Cellier!


----------



## MainStMandy

Ok Who's left??? I still have 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Colette

I'm still here-I arrive in Orlando on Monday the 10th. I'm staying overnight in Portland, Maine on Sunday-6:30 flight in a.m.


----------



## aubriee

I fly out real early Saturday morning (Dec 8th) and should be eating lunch in Epcot by noon.  I just finished my packing a few minutes ago.  I couldn't decide what to pack, so finally round up packing a little of everything (pants, capris, and shorts, along with one fleece, long sleeve shirts, and short sleeve shirts ).  What about you guys?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Still here Leave 1 week from today!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ugh...dont want to bring shorts...lol..capris for me...although I have to go through all my clothes I recently packed away...the weather looks great for next week in Orlando!
Its about 17degrees here in Lockport, IL......Have to re think th wardrobe...I had read it can be cool in Dec....we will see! Maybe layers....lol


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I'm still here-I arrive in Orlando on Monday the 10th. I'm staying overnight in Portland, Maine on Sunday-6:30 flight in a.m.



I leave Hartford 7:45 AM Saturday ....


----------



## Colette

I'm bringing jeans, short and long sleeved t-shirts, plus a sweater, sweatshirt and a wool blazer. I'll be wearing a fleece jacket when I start out, so it could also come in handy. No shorts for me........


----------



## kat3668

Leaving tommorrow a.m. on a 6:50 flight!!! Should be in Downtown Disney for lunch!!!! 
As far as clothes I have a little of everything packed and a mini M&M cansiter full of quarters for the laundry.
See everyone soon!!!


----------



## Colette

Safe trips to you all and I'll be seeing you soon-can't wait..........


----------



## MainStMandy

I am packing tomorrow.  A few hoodies, jeans, shorts, t's and tanks. I should be there by dinner time Saturday


----------



## disneytraveler

I am packing a little of everything to. Sweaters, pullovers etc for layers.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*two pairs of jeans (one of which I'll be wearing down on the plane), two pair of knit yoga pants, three pairs of capris. 6 short sleeve shirts, 4 tanks, 2 three-quarter sleeve shirts, 3 hoodies, two fleece shirts......shoot, now I need to rethink everything   *


----------



## fakereadhed

Five days and counting....
I am going to pack this weekend. I am annoying everyone around me by telling them what I will be doing at this time next week. My kids will be happy to see me go by the time it rolls around.


----------



## Glendamax

ATTENTION: I have a secret that I have been keeping from *"fakeredhead":*

Up until VERY recently, everytime I saw your screen name, in my head, I've been calling you . . . . . FAKER - HEAD . . . yes, I did not realize it was FAKE RED HEAD! 

Well, now that I've confessed, and you all have had a good laugh (I hope),
I'm sure you've guessed that I'm still here with you in the _real world_. I don't leave for WDW till Tuesday afternoon.

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one trying to figure out what to pack. One of my friends was suprised to see that I am taking a full-sized suitcase, and a carry-on (the kinda big one with wheels). She looked like this ---->  

I've gone back through my summer stuff that I packed away, and pulled out some t-shirts, and one pair of shorts that comes to my knee. I hear everyone saying to dress in layers, but since I am woredrobe-challenged, I'll probably end up looking like a grown-up Black Punky-Brewster!  So if any of you meet me, I will understand if you don't want to pose for a pic!  

Hopefully this weekend I'll actually come up with some non-Punky Brewterish outfits . . .

So DISers, have fun! Looks like I'm one of the last to leave. Be on the look out for me on Wednesday morning. I'm sure I'll be easy to spot. _(Hmmm . . .maybe I should wear a tank top - since it'll be warm, ski pants - in case my legs get cold, and flip flops . . .maybe I'll wear socks with the flip flops until it warms up, then take them off . . .)_


----------



## MainStMandy

Well I packed last night...and let's just say it wasn't pretty. I was trying to prove to my new dbf that I was NOT high maintenance, but I think I have about 15 tank tops...don't ask why...  I have like 15 tanks, 10 t's, dressy tops, skirts, pants, shorts....the list just keeps growing.  I kept telling him, but look, there is more room!!  

I leave at 11 tomorrow and should arrive by dinner time!!


----------



## PennConn

MainStMandy said:


> Well I packed last night...and let's just say it wasn't pretty. I was trying to prove to my new dbf that I was NOT high maintenance, but I think I have about 15 tank tops...don't ask why...  I have like 15 tanks, 10 t's, dressy tops, skirts, pants, shorts....the list just keeps growing.  I kept telling him, but look, there is more room!!
> 
> I leave at 11 tomorrow and should arrive by dinner time!!



I'm bringing 8 golf shirts, 3 pairs of shorts, and 2 swim suits, beach towel, walking shoes, white ankle length socks, and sandals for the parks, and 3 pairs of jeans, 3 black mock turtlenecks and 2 black T shirts, and 8 pairs of tan casual socks, and Bass loafers for clubbing at Pleasure Island and Downtown Orlando.  I'll wear my brown leather bomber jacket in Connecticut at the airport, but it's supposed to be so warm in Florida that I doubt I'll wear my coat during the week.  (I know the list is this detailed only because I just finished laundry, and I'm making stacks of clothes on my bed.  I don't own a suitcase, but I have the world's biggest duffel bag, which is usually fine.  I just have to remember to put all my toiletries in that bag, and not the carry-on, which is a matching duffel bag but much smaller of course)

My flight leaves at 7:45 AM tomorrow and lands at Orland at 10:45, so I should be in the parks by 2 PM at the latest.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*To those of you leaving now......safe travels and see you in four days !!!!*


----------



## fakereadhed

Glendamax said:


> Up until VERY recently, everytime I saw your screen name, in my head, I've been calling you . . . . . FAKER - HEAD . . . yes, I did not realize it was FAKE RED HEAD!
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I'll actually come up with some non-Punky Brewterish outfits . . .



Don't worry, some gals on another board call me faker for short. I would still answer to fakerhead!  

Punky Brewster!  Now I know how to spot you.


Hope everyone leaving has a great trip! I wish I was leaving now.


----------



## Glendamax

Well everybody, I'm up, and doing laundry so  I can have some options! After reading your lists, looks like I'm doing the right thing by packing a bunch of stuff. Hopefully, I'll have time to get back to my room in the middle of the day, so I can change into warmer clothes for the evening!  

Well *"Faker"* . . . I guess everyone is leaving us! We'll have to keep down the fort for the next few days!


----------



## MainStMandy

Ok guys I'm outta here. 

Glenda, I will see you on Wednesday!!


----------



## Colette

I'm still here-haven't started packing yet-I guess today would be a good time.  I'll do laundry then put WAY TOO MUCH in the suitcase. Don't know if you remember "Brady" from earlier in the thread, but she lives, not far from DisneyWorld and is leaving today for a Disney Cruise, then meeting Rich, Vanessa and I at Cape May Cafe, for dinner, on the 15th. I talked to her on the phone last night and she says it's averaging 80 during the day and 50-60 at night, although that could change.(sounds good to me). Tomorrow night here is calling for snowy mix, but I'll be at the hotel in Portland, so won't have to drive in it, at least. See you all soon................


----------



## bpmorley

i'm online at SSR right now.  taking it easy today, just dinner @ Cap'n Jacks tonight


----------



## apirateslife4evr

OK, so I am doing my last DAY of overtime for work today.....then I gotta come home and get my BUTT in gear......I've only got tonight and tomorrow to finish getting things together.  Then, I work Monday from 9-6, come home get to bed by 10pm.  I've gotta be up by 4:30am, since we have to be at my parents house by 7am.  Our flight on Tuesday is 10:30am, out of PHL

Fingers crossed no bad weather between now and then


----------



## bpmorley

apirateslife4evr said:


> OK, so I am doing my last DAY of overtime for work today.....then I gotta come home and get my BUTT in gear......I've only got tonight and tomorrow to finish getting things together.  Then, I work Monday from 9-6, come home get to bed by 10pm.  I've gotta be up by 4:30am, since we have to be at my parents house by 7am.  Our flight on Tuesday is 10:30am, out of PHL
> 
> Fingers crossed no bad weather between now and then



if it makes you feel any better, we flew out of PHL in thursday after the snow and freezing overnight.  no delays and no problems taking off.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

bpmorley said:


> if it makes you feel any better, we flew out of PHL in thursday after the snow and freezing overnight.  no delays and no problems taking off.




*Great, that actually DOES make me feel better......I've got two parents, both with medical conditions, so we're getting a medical PRE-BOARD on SWA....so that will help a bit. 

See you in a few days....    *


----------



## bpmorley

apirateslife4evr said:


> *Great, that actually DOES make me feel better......I've got two parents, both with medical conditions, so we're getting a medical PRE-BOARD on SWA....so that will help a bit.
> 
> See you in a few days....    *



glad you liked the news.  Have a safe trip and see you in a couple days


----------



## Glendamax

Ok BP, you have to let us know what to pack, and how cool it's getting at night - if we need to pack jackets, or just shirts ...


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> Ok BP, you have to let us know what to pack, and how cool it's getting at night - if we need to pack jackets, or just shirts ...



shorts & T shirts for the days.  I would pack at least one sweat shirt or light jacket for the nights, just in case.  I put on jeans last night and that was a mistake.  Tonight will be shorts & t shirt weather.


----------



## Glendamax

bpmorley said:


> shorts & T shirts for the days.  I would pack at least one sweat shirt or light jacket for the nights, just in case.  I put on jeans last night and that was a mistake.  Tonight will be shorts & t shirt weather.



Thanks! I guess I need to change what I have in my suitcase AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> Thanks! I guess I need to change what I have in my suitcase AGAIN!!!!!


Why? What did you have to begin with?


----------



## Glendamax

bpmorley said:


> Why? What did you have to begin with?



I only had one pair of shorts, one pair of Capris, and 3 short-sleeved shirts. So, I'm going to add another pair of shorts, and maybe 2 more short-sleeved shirts. All the rest of my clothes consisted of long-sleeved shirts, pants and zip-up sweatshirts.

I have about 24 hours before I have to be at the airport, so I'd better move fast!!!


----------



## lassiem1127

If anone is interested in doing a Magical Fireworks cruise...PM me and I'll give more info. The night starts off with a reception with Captain Hook and Mr Smee and then a cruise to watch wishes. The cruise is set up for Feb 9th and we need at least 3 more.


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> I only had one pair of shorts, one pair of Capris, and 3 short-sleeved shirts. So, I'm going to add another pair of shorts, and maybe 2 more short-sleeved shirts. All the rest of my clothes consisted of long-sleeved shirts, pants and zip-up sweatshirts.
> 
> I have about 24 hours before I have to be at the airport, so I'd better move fast!!!



Glenda I need a little favor if you get this before you leave.   Tell Collette that I'm not ignoring her.  I lost my cell phone on Thunder Mountain today and I fear it's lost forever.  I gave her the number and I programmed hers in mine.  we were supposed to trade fire dept shirts.  I feel bad but I have no way of getting in touch with her.


----------



## Glendamax

bpmorley said:


> Glenda I need a little favor if you get this before you leave.   Tell Collette that I'm not ignoring her.  I lost my cell phone on Thunder Mountain today and I fear it's lost forever.  I gave her the number and I programmed hers in mine.  we were supposed to trade fire dept shirts.  I feel bad but I have no way of getting in touch with her.


I will try my best to remember - I'll write this down and take it with me!


----------



## fakereadhed

I think everybody's already gone but me  but I'm going to whine anyway. Yesterday, I slipped on the icy porch and fell down the front steps! My ankle is no longer swollen but still sore and my hip and tailbone are bruised. I leave tomorrow. Couldn't have been worse timing. I was taking 3yo DS out to the bus and he fell too, but luckily he kind of bounced.   I'm not feeling so bouncy. I don't mind showing up for rope, but not to beat somebody out of a freaking ECV! OK, felt good to vent.


----------



## bpmorley

Glendamax said:


> I will try my best to remember - I'll write this down and take it with me!



Thanks.  I'm gonna look at her schedule and see if there is someway to cross paths too.

Faker, i hope it feels better by the time you leave


----------



## Glendamax

fakereadhed said:


> I think everybody's already gone but me  but I'm going to whine anyway. Yesterday, I slipped on the icy porch and fell down the front steps! My ankle is no longer swollen but still sore and my hip and tailbone are bruised. I leave tomorrow. Couldn't have been worse timing. I was taking 3yo DS out to the bus and he fell too, but luckily he kind of bounced.   I'm not feeling so bouncy. I don't mind showing up for rope, but not to beat somebody out of a freaking ECV! OK, felt good to vent.


I'm soooooooo sorry! Bring some Ben Gay with vanishing scent with you, a heating pad, and one of those packs that get cold when you put it in the freezer! My left knee is acting up on me, so I gotta take extra stuff with me too!



bpmorley said:


> Thanks.  I'm gonna look at her schedule and see if there is someway to cross paths too.


OK - I'm about to do the last run through in the house and head out. Will put the message in my bag!!!!

*I'll see you all later! Faker, try not to be too sad, you'll be alright!*


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Some Highlights:  


It was great celebrating Colette's birthday.  
Spaceship Earth was open intermittently and unpredictably for Sneak Previews, and I got to go on it three times!
Jiko food is the best
Meeting "old" and new friends from all over


Oh, and ANTSS, I thought of you while I was on the TTA... not sure why that particular ride... but at least you were there in spirit!

Daisy


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

Welcome back.  It was great meeting you and the other Dis people.  I actually (tried) posted a review of my trip just last night on the trip report section but couldn't find it right after I posted.  Have to check now, maybe it's a delayed reaction.

I've been sick since I got home.  Did I overdo it?


----------



## ANTSS2001

fakereadhed said:


> I think everybody's already gone but me  but I'm going to whine anyway. Yesterday, I slipped on the icy porch and fell down the front steps! My ankle is no longer swollen but still sore and my hip and tailbone are bruised. I leave tomorrow. Couldn't have been worse timing. I was taking 3yo DS out to the bus and he fell too, but luckily he kind of bounced.   I'm not feeling so bouncy. I don't mind showing up for rope, but not to beat somebody out of a freaking ECV! OK, felt good to vent.



Yikes I am so sorry....  Hope you are feeling much better...



DaisyDuck001 said:


> Some Highlights:
> 
> 
> It was great celebrating Colette's birthday.
> Spaceship Earth was open intermittently and unpredictably for Sneak Previews, and I got to go on it three times!
> Jiko food is the best
> Meeting "old" and new friends from all over
> 
> 
> *Oh, and ANTSS, I thought of you while I was on the TTA... not sure why that particular ride... but at least you were there in spirit!*
> 
> Daisy



Awwww  back!!!  Glad you guys had a great time... I hope next time we can do this again... with me this time ..lol



ronacele@earthlink.n said:


> Welcome back.  It was great meeting you and the other Dis people.  I actually (tried) posted a review of my trip just last night on the trip report section but couldn't find it right after I posted.  Have to check now, maybe it's a delayed reaction.
> 
> I've been sick since I got home.  Did I overdo it?




awesome awesome awesome!!!

Come Tuesday the 18th is my 2nd week anniversary from my surgery.  I am glad I did not push myself to go on Dec. 11th... only today I was able to get out but still suffering from soreness and achieness...  Only went to church and sitting in church was a bit painful.  But I did manage to sneak away before the surgery for 24 hours... and manage to make a trip report about it... Yeah!!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1661825

To all Welcome back!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Some Highlights:
> 
> 
> It was great celebrating Colette's birthday.
> Spaceship Earth was open intermittently and unpredictably for Sneak Previews, and I got to go on it three times!
> Jiko food is the best
> Meeting "old" and new friends from all over
> 
> 
> Oh, and ANTSS, I thought of you while I was on the TTA... not sure why that particular ride... but at least you were there in spirit!
> 
> Daisy



I got to go on SSE once.  Jiko food IS the best, esp. that pistachio creme brulee...mmmmmmmmm....AND it was really nice meeting all of you!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Will post more later.....even thinking of posting a mini trip report, since I had a mini trip~~


Some of you are still enjoying WDW.....hope everyone has/had safe travels~

Nothing like leaving Orlando and flying into a snow storm!!

It was fun having dinners with all of you ...
I think it is neat that you can meet folks from here...all of us differant in our own ways....and be able to enjoy each others company....and accept people for who they are...well that is what I did anyway
So when I remember my first solo trip...I will remember the great people I shared bread with!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Rona, DisneyBride'03, and Ursula's Shadow, it was really great meeting all of you!  

I should have gotten the pistachio creme brulee at Jiko.  I had the pumpkin roll, which was better in concept than in reality.  Maybe next time I'll get the creme brulee!  But I thoroughly enjoyed the cucumber-tomato salad with watermelon dressing and the coffee-braised beef rib.

Daisy


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I got home a little more than a half-hour ago.  It was great meeting many of you and good to have a few meets with some of you.  It was a long vacation and I am pretty tired.  Glad all of you returned home safely.  I apologize for making some of you uncomfortable with my behavior during the meets.  I know that I will not convince anyone that I am anything but obnoxious.  Asking me on December 13 after LeCellier dinner, not to attend any more meets was the correct move; a loner by nature, I really had no problem being entirely alone in WDW as I was alone there for a week in 2000 (before I knew that there were many thousands of Disney fans online).  I'm sure you had a much better time without me there being a jerk.

I had a good time, but due to high credit card debt I will likely not return to WDW in 2008.  Also, I think that I'm tired of it after six visits in a little more than four years.  Therefore I will either find a new vacation spot in 2008 or, more likely, I will stay home.  'Bye.

Jim


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi Jim!!

Just for the record.....I did NOT think you were obnoxious , far from being a jerk! (Please read my above post)!! I sat right across from you at Le Cellier during dinner, I have had dinner with obnoxious people in my lifetime, and you were far from it here!!

I read your other post on the other thread as well .....

Anyway, as far as travelling in 2008...get your credit card down....and in 2009, you really will enjoy looking forward to your trip!! Besides....wait and see what happens in 09, you have already experienced "YOMD"!!
Take care!


----------



## PennConn

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got home a little more than a half-hour ago.  It was great meeting many of you and good to have a few meets with some of you.  It was a long vacation and I am pretty tired.  Glad all of you returned home safely.  I apologize for making some of you uncomfortable with my behavior during the meets.  I know that I will not convince anyone that I am anything but obnoxious.  Asking me on December 13 after LeCellier dinner, not to attend any more meets was the correct move; a loner by nature, I really had no problem being entirely alone in WDW as I was alone there for a week in 2000 (before I knew that there were many thousands of Disney fans online).  I'm sure you had a much better time without me there being a jerk.
> 
> I had a good time, but due to high credit card debt I will likely not return to WDW in 2008.  Also, I think that I'm tired of it after six visits in a little more than four years.  Therefore I will either find a new vacation spot in 2008 or, more likely, I will stay home.  'Bye.
> 
> Jim



And I apologize Jim, for not going to bat for you.  I wish now I had insisted that you join us for the Character Breakfast at Crystal Palace, as you had a perfect right to be there.

Anyway, as Diana said, work on paying off your credit card, and we hopefully we will see you in 2009!


----------



## disneytraveler

Hi 
 I am back in snowy New England. I had a good time meeting everyone .


----------



## Glendamax

Hey everybody I'm back too! I REALLY enjoyed meeting everyone. Sorry Jim about whatever happened after I left. Hope it didnt ruin your trip.

Today I'm uploading some of my pics. Hopefully I'll start my report between tonight and tomorrow. So check the trip report boards soon! I'll be sure to put "Gmax" in the title so you all can find it!

Shout outs to the 50's PrimeTime Crew, and the LeCellier Crew. 
And . . . . (Rich . . . . I'm late . . . see you on the Maury show . . .)


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Disneyfan63 said:


> I had a good time, but due to high credit card debt I will likely not return to WDW in 2008.  Also, I think that I'm tired of it after six visits in a little more than four years.  Therefore I will either find a new vacation spot in 2008 or, more likely, I will stay home.  'Bye.



Sorry to hear that, Jim. I can't speak to what happened after I left, but for what it's worth, I'd ride Haunted Mansion with you and Rich any time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

everybody... don't keep me hanging... where are the pics!!!  

glad everybody had a great time!!!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> everybody... don't keep me hanging... where are the pics!!!
> 
> glad everybody had a great time!!!



I JUST started my report! Here's the link!
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=22200073#post22200073


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> I JUST started my report! Here's the link!
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=22200073#post22200073



on my way now


----------



## MainStMandy

Hey guys I am back. What a whirlwind of a trip with many HIGHS and lows, lol.  I will get around to writing my tr soon!

Glenda, it was great meeting up with you! I had a blast!! Tom and I were just laughing last night about that darn movie with the "real" dinosaurs, lol.

Daisy, I am SO sorry I didn't meet up with guys on Monday. It's a very long story, but the short of it was that I didn't really feel up to being around anyone and didn't feel anyone should have to participate in my pity party. There wasn't a way for me to get a hold of you, otherwise I definitely would have. Hope you had a great time!!

Ran into work for a few hours but am headed home soon to crash!


----------



## Colette

Hi Everyone-I made it back -on time. Lots of snow, but roads were all cleared, so no problem driving. I enjoyed MOST of my trip and thank-you all for making my Birthday so special. I have a couple of issues that I will address when I have time to sit and think about a tackful way to address them. To Jim, I'm truely sorry that you were humiliated, in a public place-that was totally unacceptable-none of us are so perfect to think that we should be able to treat another human being so badly and none of the rest of us agreed with it.


----------



## disneytraveler

Colette said:


> Hi Everyone-I made it back -on time. Lots of snow, but roads were all cleared, so no problem driving. I enjoyed MOST of my trip and thank-you all for making my Birthday so special. I have a couple of issues that I will address when I have time to sit and think about a tackful way to address them. To Jim, I'm truely sorry that you were humiliated, in a public place-that was totally unacceptable-none of us are so perfect to think that we should be able to treat another human being so badly and none of the rest of us agreed with it.



 Hi Colette !
  Good to see that you enjoyed Birthday at Disney.


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Hi Everyone-I made it back -on time. Lots of snow, but roads were all cleared, so no problem driving. I enjoyed MOST of my trip and thank-you all for making my Birthday so special. I have a couple of issues that I will address when I have time to sit and think about a tackful way to address them. To Jim, I'm truely sorry that you were humiliated, in a public place-that was totally unacceptable-none of us are so perfect to think that we should be able to treat another human being so badly and none of the rest of us agreed with it.



collette, first off HAPPY BIRTHDAY

sorry we couldn't hook up.  I can't believe I lost my phone.  Send me your address in a PM and I'll send it up to you


----------



## apirateslife4evr

*Hi all ~  

We made it home tonight.  I am thoroughly exhausted   I now need a vacation from my Disney vacation.

Hey Glenda.....sorry we only got a brief meet at 50's Prime Time  

To the PUCK crew......you all ROCK !!!  The night had its ups and downs, but in all, it was a real JOY to meet everyone, and get to know some of you better!  Don't know when I'll get the chance to get back to the WORLD in 2008, but I hope that I get to see some of you again!  Thanks for letting me be a part of the group !!

BTW, Diana......I went to EMH on Monday night, and got some GREAT close-up shots of the Castle Lights for you.....send me a PM and I'll get them to you.... *


----------



## ANTSS2001

back to all of you!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Hi Everyone-I made it back -on time. Lots of snow, but roads were all cleared, so no problem driving. I enjoyed MOST of my trip and thank-you all for making my Birthday so special.


Colette, I'm glad to hear that you had a safe trip home! Glad you had no problem driving!



apirateslife4evr said:


> * Hey Glenda.....sorry we only got a brief meet at 50's Prime Time
> *



I'm sorry too, but I did manage to get a quick pic before you left, so keep an eye on my report . . .


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi everyone,

I want to thank Colette, Gmax, aubriee, and PennConn for still being friendly in regard to me; even though after that incident in LeCellier on December 13, I deleted all but aubriee's information from my cell phone (and aubriee I simply forgot), once I left World Showcase.  I still consider you friends but at the time I didn't know that the uninvitation (is that a word?) was unilaterally by one person.  Because she made those ADRs, I felt it better to honor her request.  That was easy to do in WDW, a place the size of San Francisco.  But I thank her anyway for allowing me to share those meals to which I was invited.  I had never eaten in Artist Point or in 1900 Park Faire.  The food at both was very good, although I think that Artist Point was overpriced for both its food and our waiter Javier's subpar service.  

Colette, thank you for allowing me to share your birthday parasailing adventure.  It was quite a thrill seeing Cinderella's Castle, The Contemporary, and Space Mountain from 600 feet above Bay Lake.  I HAD to do that deluxe parasail; I couldn't do less than the 500-foot height at which I parasailed off Castaway Cay on December 5, 2006.

Gmax, I hope your leaving the LeCellier dinner early had nothing to do with my behavior.  It was great to meet you.  I hope you enjoyed your stay at AKL as much as I enjoyed mine (we were on opposite sides of the fifth floor), and I'm glad all of you returned home safely.

Jim


----------



## Colette

Jim- I felt that you needed to know that the rest of us did not agree with what happened and thanks for sharing the my birthday parasailing adventure. You're right-it had to be 600 feet and for me, a great accomplishment, to overcome my fear of heights-so beautiful!


----------



## Glendamax

Disneyfan63 said:


> Gmax, I hope your leaving the LeCellier dinner early had nothing to do with my behavior.  It was great to meet you.  I hope you enjoyed your stay at AKL as much as I enjoyed mine (we were on opposite sides of the fifth floor), and I'm glad all of you returned home safely.
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim! No, my early exit that evening had nothing to do with you! Remember, we weren't even sitting near each other. I was soooooooo tired that day. And to tell the truth, if it wasn't LeCellier, AND Colette's bday, I would've left before dinner since they made us wait an hour for the table. That night I was SLEEP before Illuminations even started!  Hopefully by this weekend, I'll get to that part in my trip report.

Glad you got home safely!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey everybody I'm back too! I REALLY enjoyed meeting everyone. Sorry Jim about whatever happened after I left. Hope it didnt ruin your trip.
> 
> Today I'm uploading some of my pics. Hopefully I'll start my report between tonight and tomorrow. So check the trip report boards soon! I'll be sure to put "Gmax" in the title so you all can find it!
> 
> Shout outs to the 50's PrimeTime Crew, and the LeCellier Crew.
> And . . . . (Rich . . . . I'm late . . . see you on the Maury show . . .)



Hey Peeps!!!  By the time I finished seeing Glenda's trippie.. I was teary eyed... I was so jealous!!! You all looked lovely!!!  And glad you peeps had fun!!!  And yes I am still lime green in envy!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

apirateslife4evr said:


> *Hi all ~
> 
> We made it home tonight.  I am thoroughly exhausted   I now need a vacation from my Disney vacation.
> 
> Hey Glenda.....sorry we only got a brief meet at 50's Prime Time
> 
> To the PUCK crew......you all ROCK !!!  The night had its ups and downs, but in all, it was a real JOY to meet everyone, and get to know some of you better!  Don't know when I'll get the chance to get back to the WORLD in 2008, but I hope that I get to see some of you again!  Thanks for letting me be a part of the group !!
> 
> BTW, Diana......I went to EMH on Monday night, and got some GREAT close-up shots of the Castle Lights for you.....send me a PM and I'll get them to you.... *



Welcome Back!! Glad to have met you!! I will pm you for those pics...DH laughed saying the ONE thing I wanted to do on my trip..I didnt do!! But he understood....I may never get the chance to go hang out at PI again...esp with all of you guys!! Besides, who would have thought Musical and porn went together!! lol (inside joke from the comedy club! ) And the CM told me it was g rated stuff in there!!

Glad to see everyone back...still waiting for fakeredhead!! We havent heard from her yet!!


----------



## fakereadhed

I'm finally back and catching up on everything around here.   I wish I would have planned this a little better- only 3 more days to get all the Christmas stuff done!  Now I'm in a panic. 

Was great to meet everybody- had a blast at Pucks and PI, as well as an awesome time meeting up with Glenda to see Nemo and have lunch.  It was so nice hanging out with other DISers, and see a friendly face(Colette's) on the monorail platform at the Poly. 

Thanks for inspiring me to take a solo trip- it was wonderful!


----------



## Colette

Sondra-glad you got home safely and I hope you enjoyed tea at the Grand Floridian. I went to the Kona Cafe for lunch-it was excellant. 

Diana-I'm sorry you missed what you were supposed to do, but I'm glad you joined us at Wolfgang Puck's and PI-it was fun.

Glenda-I've just started reading your trip report-I've been right out straight since I got back-I don't know how you find the time.....

Vanessa- I'm so glad I joined you at MK for the parade and fireworks-seeing Tinkerbell was the highlight of the night....

Kathy-I enjoyed the laughs and Soarin', hope to see you at the ocean next summer

Thanks to all of you for making my birthday such a special night!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Colette! I HAVE been tired since I got back. But I still wanted to start my report so I wouldnt forget the little details! 

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ok 2008 is here... let's begin our journey!!!!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok 2008 is here... let's begin our journey!!!!




Ok, I'll go first! I just booked . . . 

*Animal Kingdom Lodge
Sat. Sept. 6th - Sat. Sept. 13th 2008*

My Mother, and one of my Aunts are supposed to go.

I THINK I will try to book most of my sit-down/table service meals for lunch insted of dinner, so if I decide not to venture out in the evening, I won't have to just for a meal. And I don't plan on booking any breakfasts.

I checked the crowd levels for that week, and it's mostly 4s and 5s (out of a scale of 1-10, 10 being the highest).

Probably around March I'll start thinking seriously about an intinerary, then plan my meals around that.

So who else is going?!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

May 20-28 BWV
Oct 17-25 SSr
Nov 29-Dec 6


----------



## klofan

Antss! I see that I am now added to the Sept. 08 list! Yay! Ya see, the only thing to make me happy is to have a trip planned. 

I'm staying at the GF from Sept. 6-13!


----------



## unknownname

awe this sounds fun.
I'll be there- april8th to 13.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm going December 11-17, staying at SOG.  But it's not a solo trip, we're celebrating my Dad's 80th "B" Day.  He's never been to WDW.  

Would love to try a solo before then but not sure if I can fit it in.


----------



## Carrieannew

Going Solo Feb 7-11 and May 16th -19th

Staying offsite with my daughter and going August 17-24th!

Hoping to plan another solo weekend maybe the begining of Nov. I want to see all the Christmas decorations again but cant use vacation time between thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## mhelsley

I'm running away from home for some WDW fun before my DH joins me for our Westbound Disney Cruise. 

I will be there starting April 27-May 7 staying on property.


----------



## aubriee

I'll be there:

May 3rd-11th

Sept 13th-21st (tentative-may go a week or so earlier)  My AP expires Sept 28th, so I want to get one more trip out of it.

Dec 6th-14th (again tentative-may be a week earlier or later).  Does anyone know when POP Warner is next year?


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> Sept 13th-21st (tentative-may go a week or so earlier)  My AP expires Sept 28th, so I want to get one more trip out of it.


I think you should go the week before, since I'll be leaving on the 13th!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Ok, I'll go first! I just booked . . .
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Sat. Sept. 6th - Sat. Sept. 13th 2008*
> 
> My Mother, and one of my Aunts are supposed to go.
> 
> I THINK I will try to book most of my sit-down/table service meals for lunch insted of dinner, so if I decide not to venture out in the evening, I won't have to just for a meal. And I don't plan on booking any breakfasts.
> 
> I checked the crowd levels for that week, and it's mostly 4s and 5s (out of a scale of 1-10, 10 being the highest).
> 
> Probably around March I'll start thinking seriously about an intinerary, then plan my meals around that.
> 
> So who else is going?!!!!



I requested time off from work to go on a cruise September 8 - 12 ..... but perhaps I should go to WDW again instead!  Let me do some budgeting and see .... This time I won't bother renting a car, and I won't stay more than 6 nights (8 nights in December was a bit much)


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I'll be there:
> 
> May 3rd-11th
> 
> Sept 13th-21st (tentative-may go a week or so earlier)  My AP expires Sept 28th, so I want to get one more trip out of it.
> 
> Dec 6th-14th (again tentative-may be a week earlier or later).  Does anyone know when POP Warner is next year?



Vanessa You should go a week earlier in September so that you can see Glenda and (hopefully) me again!


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Vanessa You should go a week earlier in September so that you can see Glenda and (hopefully) me again!




Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  I had made my mind up for Sept 13th-21st, then saw that Glenda, and Ants were going to be there a week earlier.  I hated that ANTS had to miss the Dec trip and would love to meet her.  That's why I posted my 13th-21st dates were tentative.  I'm thinking about moving my trip up a week.  I enjoy my alone time down there, but also enjoy hanging out with fellow DISers at times.  I loved the Dec trip where I could have my alone time when I wanted it, but hang out with all you guys too.  

Hmm, I wonder if we could talk Colette, Kat, Marsha, and the rest of the Dec group into a Sept meet .  I refuse to ride Tower of Terror, but would hold your hand for Expedition Everest.  Maybe we could talk Colette into riding Splash Mountain.   Also don't forget both water parks will be open in Sept.


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> I think you should go the week before, since I'll be leaving on the 13th!



Would your mom ride Expedition Everest with me like she did you?  How about RnR coaster and Soarin'?  ANTS, you promise you wouldn't trick me onto TOT, the way you did Glenda last Sept? No way Jose, am I getting on that!


----------



## Colette

Good morning all-a September trip sounds wonderful, but unfortunately I am only able to take one BIG trip each year and I alternate land and sea vacations, so next is a Carnival Cruise. In my line of work, I don't get paid vacation time so I have to work so much extra to be able to take a week off and I have a 20% off, plus on board credit for my next cruise which has to be used by early in 2009, so that's my plan. I'm thinking January because I don't cruise during hurricane season, so if anyone is interested.....
I have talked with Marsha and I believe she has a Disney Cruise booked for September-not sure of the dates, but she'd come to meet you, if she was around-she "pops" in to Disney for dinner or a day whenever-so nice to live close-she's an amazing lady!
I'll live the next trip through the rest of you on the boards-it really was nice to have people to hang out with, but like Aubriee said, to also have your own time when you wanted it. Going to MK that night after dinner at Cape May Cafe with Aubriee, was one of the highlights of my trip-I had never seen Tinkerbell fly before!


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Good morning all-a September trip sounds wonderful, but unfortunately I am only able to take one BIG trip each year and I alternate land and sea vacations, so next is a Carnival Cruise. In my line of work, I don't get paid vacation time so I have to work so much extra to be able to take a week off and I have a 20% off, plus on board credit for my next cruise which has to be used by early in 2009, so that's my plan. I'm thinking January because I don't cruise during hurricane season, so if anyone is interested.....



Colette

I would DEFINITELY love to go on a cruise with you in January 2009.  And hopefully you and I will meet up this year to go to New York City for the weekend (Plus whoever else would like to meet)

PS  Glad to see this thread is becoming active again ....


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> Hmm, I wonder if we could talk Colette, Kat, Marsha, and the rest of the Dec group into a Sept meet .  I refuse to ride Tower of Terror, but would hold your hand for Expedition Everest.  Maybe we could talk Colette into riding Splash Mountain.   Also don't forget both water parks will be open in Sept.



Well I GUESS I could give Expedition Everest one more chance ... LOL


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Love G max's trip report...gotta post over there

Not sure if I will get another solo trip in this year....our cruise is a month away, and then our June trip...costly for a family of 5!!
But I did love my Dec trip!!
Shopping, enjoying SSR, great dinners and meeting all of you!


----------



## disneytraveler

I have an Adventures BY Disney trip planned for September. I often go to WDW in September right after Labor Day but this year and last its ABD in the summer. I am thinking of going to Disney in the winter again.


----------



## PennConn

Hi Vanessa / Aubriee and Glenda / GlendaMax

I have an E-Mail into AAA Hartford to get a quote for a WDW Package from September 6 - 12 (these dates are flexible)

Are you two getting the Disney Dining Package?  Or are you using Disney Dining Experience?  (Vanessa I think you were using DDE in December.  Glenda, I can't recall how you paid for your meals.)

Right now I am 90 percent sure I'm going.  I will make a final decision in a week or two.  

(Vanessa let us know if you change your dates to a week earlier in September - Glenda and I would love to see you!)


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> I requested time off from work to go on a cruise September 8 - 12 ..... but perhaps I should go to WDW again instead!  Let me do some budgeting and see ....


 Oooh! I hope you can do it!



PennConn said:


> Vanessa You should go a week earlier in September so that you can see Glenda and (hopefully) me again!


 The DIS pressure is on!!!!



aubriee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  I had made my mind up for Sept 13th-21st, then saw that Glenda, and Ants were going to be there a week earlier.  I hated that ANTS had to miss the Dec trip and would love to meet her.  That's why I posted my 13th-21st dates were tentative.  I'm thinking about moving my trip up a week.  I enjoy my alone time down there, but also enjoy hanging out with fellow DISers at times.  I loved the Dec trip where I could have my alone time when I wanted it, but hang out with all you guys too.


I think it would be cool to have a meal together. This year I'd like to try Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and I'd like to go to the Halloween Party. If there is something you all would like to do, but wouldn't want to do it solo, then maybe we could try to hook up.



aubriee said:


> Would your mom ride Expedition Everest with me like she did you?  How about RnR coaster and Soarin'?  ANTS, you promise you wouldn't trick me onto TOT, the way you did Glenda last Sept? No way Jose, am I getting on that!


 I dont blame you. But no luck in getting my Mother to ride. In my Dec. Report, I posted video of my Mother saying that she would never ride again. But I will!



Colette said:


> In my line of work, I don't get paid vacation time so I have to work so much extra to be able to take a week off and I have a 20% off, plus on board credit for my next cruise which has to be used by early in 2009, so that's my plan.


 That's sounds like fun. I'm NOT excited about being in all that water, but being on a cruise with some DISers sounds fun. And Colette, you said, "in your line of work". Are you a Super Hero? 



PennConn said:


> Colette
> 
> I would DEFINITELY love to go on a cruise with you in January 2009.  And hopefully you and I will meet up this year to go to New York City for the weekend (Plus whoever else would like to meet)


When are you all going to New York? Are you going to see a show?



PennConn said:


> Well I GUESS I could give Expedition Everest one more chance ... LOL


 You should. Especially if it didnt make you feel sick, or as if you were going to die!



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> 
> Love G max's trip report...gotta post over there


Thank you! And yes! Please come over and post!



PennConn said:


> Hi Vanessa / Aubriee and Glenda / GlendaMax
> 
> I have an E-Mail into AAA Hartford to get a quote for a WDW Package from September 6 - 12 (these dates are flexible)
> 
> Are you two getting the Disney Dining Package?  Or are you using Disney Dining Experience?  (Vanessa I think you were using DDE in December.  Glenda, I can't recall how you paid for your meals.)
> 
> Right now I am 90 percent sure I'm going.  I will make a final decision in a week or two.
> 
> (Vanessa let us know if you change your dates to a week earlier in September - Glenda and I would love to see you!)


I'm doing the dinning plan, and would like to do something that uses 2 dinning points like Hoop Dee Doo.


*Well guys, I'm getting excited! I hope we can see each other at least once while there!*


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Hi Vanessa / Aubriee and Glenda / GlendaMax
> 
> Are you two getting the Disney Dining Package?  Or are you using Disney Dining Experience?  (Vanessa I think you were using DDE in December.  Glenda, I can't recall how you paid for your meals.)
> 
> Right now I am 90 percent sure I'm going.  I will make a final decision in a week or two.
> 
> (Vanessa let us know if you change your dates to a week earlier in September - Glenda and I would love to see you!)





Glendamax said:


> Oooh! I hope you can do it!
> 
> The DIS pressure is on!!!!
> 
> I think it would be cool to have a meal together. This year I'd like to try Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and I'd like to go to the Halloween Party. If there is something you all would like to do, but wouldn't want to do it solo, then maybe we could try to hook up.
> 
> I dont blame you. But no luck in getting my Mother to ride. In my Dec. Report, I posted video of my Mother saying that she would never ride again. But I will.
> 
> You should. Especially if it didnt make you feel sick, or as if you wellre going to die!
> 
> *Well guys, I'm getting excited! I hope we can see each other at least once while there!*




OK, I'll bend to the "pressure" and change my trip to Sept 6th-14th.  I've got a feeling it may be really hot though!  I'm afraid these fat white legs are going to be seen only in shorts that week.  I usually try to go to at least one Signature Restaraunt per trip, so that will be the only time they might be covered. 

Rich, I'm hoping for the free dining to be offered again.  If not I'll probably use my DDE card.  In Dec I used both the DDP and DDE, but my DDE expired the last day of Dec.  I'll be getting a new one though for my May trip, so I'll also be using it for my Sept and Dec trips.   As far as Expedition Everest, come on, you know you want to visit with the Yeti again!

Glenda, I'd love to do Hoop Dee Do and the Halloween party, but do the Halloween parties start that early?  We did the MNSSHP last year on Sept 29th, but I thought the parties had just started like a week or so before.  I know we wanted to do the Haunted Hayride, but they didn't start until later in October.   I'll meet you at park opening for EE and RockNRollercoaster.  If you and Ants want to ride TOT, I'll go through the gift shop and wait with your aunt and mom in the basement.  

In fact if you like, I could hang out with your aunt and mom, while you and Rich have some alone time.  Who knows a reconciliation might be in the works?

As long as I get at least some 'alone time', I'd love to meet up with some fellow DISers.


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> OK, I'll bend to the "pressure" and change my trip to Sept 6th-14th.  I've got a feeling it may be really hot though!


It WILL be! BUT! When you are able to get through ALL of Magic Kingdom by Noon, you'll be glad you did it!



aubriee said:


> Glenda, I'd love to do Hoop Dee Do and the Halloween party, but do the Halloween parties start that early?  We did the MNSSHP last year on Sept 29th, but I thought the parties had just started like a week or so before.  I know we wanted to do the Haunted Hayride, but they didn't start until later in October.


Great, I maybe our big dinner could be at Hoop Dee Doo. 

I've never been to the Halloween Party, so I dont know about times. I saw that they will have one that Friday - Sept.12th. So I'm planning on having a "Free" day that morning, so I'll have some energy that night. 



aubriee said:


> I'll meet you at park opening for EE and RockNRollercoaster.  If you and Ants want to ride TOT, I'll go through the gift shop and wait with your aunt and mom in the basement.


Ummmm . . . NO to TOT and NO to RockN Rollar Coaster! I can't see sitting still at one moment, then flying off in the next! Between the 2, I still think TOT is easier.


aubriee said:


> In fact if you like, I could hang out with your aunt and mom, while you and Rich have some alone time.  Who knows a reconciliation might be in the works?


 HA! Poor Rich! 



aubriee said:


> As long as I get at least some 'alone time', I'd love to meet up with some fellow DISers.


 Yes, I think our solo trips have spoiled all of us!


----------



## klofan

Ahh, I've been reading through this thread and its killing me that I won't be going for almost 8 months!

Is it September yet???

-Pete


----------



## Colette

Glenda- I don't actually think of myself as a "Super Hero"-well, maybe sometimes-lol. I do private-duty home health care, some at the local nursing home and some in private homes. I'm juggling 4 different jobs right now. Because I'm self-employed, I don't get paid vacations, which makes it hard to take more than a week for vacation. I do want to take a NY weekend in the spring, though. I really think that we should go to see The Lion King on Broadway-I haven't seen it and Rich would love it, also. 
As for the cruise, I have booked a 6 day cruise on the Carnival Freedom on Jan 11, 2009. It sails from Fort Lauderdale and goes to Key West(Margarittaville!), Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios, Jamaica. I'll go to Florida a day early and stay a day after, so look it up and see what you think-all of you..........


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> I do want to take a NY weekend in the spring, though. I really think that we should go to see The Lion King on Broadway-I haven't seen it and Rich would love it, also.


Hey Colette! Being a private duty nurse IS a super hero! The things you all have to do! WHEW!

As for the Lion King, try to get seats on the floor. There is NO leg room in the first balcony. I loved the view, but my knees and legs were so uncomfortable!
If you do end up with those seats, wear slacks!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Oooh! I hope you can do it!
> 
> I think it would be cool to have a meal together. This year I'd like to try Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and I'd like to go to the Halloween Party. If there is something you all would like to do, but wouldn't want to do it solo, then maybe we could try to hook up.
> 
> I'm doing the dinning plan, and would like to do something that uses 2 dinning points like Hoop Dee Doo.
> 
> *Well guys, I'm getting excited! I hope we can see each other at least once while there!*



Glenda   If you DO make reservations for Hoop De Doo, please sign me up also .... I always try to do something new and different every trip.


----------



## fakereadhed

Colette said:


> I do private-duty home health care, some at the local nursing home and some in private homes. I'm juggling 4 different jobs right now.



You ARE a superhero.  

You guys are really making me want to plan a trip for Sept, but I want to go to Mousefest in December. But maybe if the value gods smile on me and there is a discount code and really cheap airfare I'd be able to sneak away for a few days. That way I'd be able to make Vanessa feel better- I am almost 100% sure that my fat legs are a couple shades whiter than hers.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Stop talking abt white legs! lol..My cruise is around the corner....scary! lol

Mouse fest is later in the mth, I think the 11-15th...ugh!


----------



## fakereadhed

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Stop talking abt white legs! lol..My cruise is around the corner....scary! lol



I don't EVER tan- burn, peel, and then back to pasty white. I use self tanner once in a while so I don't blind anyone.



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Mouse fest is later in the mth, I think the 11-15th...ugh!



Yep. That's when I went on the last trip, and it worked out great. I am one of those nuts who shops all year long and gets the Christmas cards done and in the mail the first week of December. So I came home on the 17th and the kids' last day of school was the 19th and all I had to do was wrap presents and do a little food shopping. It was actually pretty nice to slide into Christmas like that.


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> I have booked a 6 day cruise on the Carnival Freedom on Jan 11, 2009. It sails from Fort Lauderdale and goes to Key West(Margarittaville!), Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios, Jamaica. I'll go to Florida a day early and stay a day after, so look it up and see what you think-all of you..........



Well it's official - I just booked for the same Carnival Cruise as Colette for 01/11/2009.   Hopefully other DISers will be able to join us!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Ok, I'll go first! I just booked . . .
> 
> *Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Sat. Sept. 6th - Sat. Sept. 13th 2008*
> 
> My Mother, and one of my Aunts are supposed to go.
> 
> I THINK I will try to book most of my sit-down/table service meals for lunch insted of dinner, so if I decide not to venture out in the evening, I won't have to just for a meal. And I don't plan on booking any breakfasts.
> 
> I checked the crowd levels for that week, and it's mostly 4s and 5s (out of a scale of 1-10, 10 being the highest).
> 
> Probably around March I'll start thinking seriously about an intinerary, then plan my meals around that.
> 
> So who else is going?!!!!



Hi Glenda and Vanessa

I am planning on calling AAA Travel tomorrow to book a stay at All-Star Music for Sunday September 7 - Saturday September 13, most likely including the Disney Dining Plan.  Keep in touch about what meals you want to share (including Hoop Dee Doo Revue).  I can't wait!


----------



## ANTSS2001

unknownname said:


> awe this sounds fun.
> I'll be there- april8th to 13.





ttester9612 said:


> I'm going December 11-17, staying at SOG.  But it's not a solo trip, we're celebrating my Dad's 80th "B" Day.  He's never been to WDW.
> 
> Would love to try a solo before then but not sure if I can fit it in.





Carrieannew said:


> Going Solo Feb 7-11 and May 16th -19th
> 
> Staying offsite with my daughter and going August 17-24th!
> 
> Hoping to plan another solo weekend maybe the begining of Nov. I want to see all the Christmas decorations again but cant use vacation time between thanksgiving and christmas.





mhelsley said:


> I'm running away from home for some WDW fun before my DH joins me for our Westbound Disney Cruise.
> 
> I will be there starting April 27-May 7 staying on property.





aubriee said:


> I'll be there:
> 
> May 3rd-11th
> 
> Sept 13th-21st (tentative-may go a week or so earlier)  My AP expires Sept 28th, so I want to get one more trip out of it.
> 
> Dec 6th-14th (again tentative-may be a week earlier or later).  Does anyone know when POP Warner is next year?



  Updated!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> Vanessa You should go a week earlier in September so that you can see Glenda and (hopefully) me again!



Ok I am a bit out of the loop... who is Vanessa again ???  I only know Glenda   



aubriee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  I had made my mind up for Sept 13th-21st, then saw that Glenda, and Ants were going to be there a week earlier.



   looking forward to be doing TOT with you!!!!





PennConn said:


> Right now I am 90 percent sure I'm going.  I will make a final decision in a week or two.
> 
> (Vanessa let us know if you change your dates to a week earlier in September - Glenda and I would love to see you!)



Yeay   I get to meet some of the Dec. bunch  



Glendamax said:


> * I still think TOT is easier.*



uh huh...  



PennConn said:


> Well it's official - I just booked for the same Carnival Cruise as Colette for 01/11/2009.   Hopefully other DISers will be able to join us!



OK I will update this on the 1st page.. maybe we can get some takers


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sept 2008 schedule is starting to look really nice !!!

Glenda am in for the Hoop Dee Do thing!!!


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sept 2008 schedule is starting to look really nice !!!
> 
> Glenda am in for the Hoop Dee Do thing!!!



Wow, there is so many DISers going! I'm going to the HDD thing too!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey! I was finishing up my report and forgot to check this thread! Sorry!

1. Will see about that cruise.

2. Glad some of you want to do Hoop Dee Doo. Will do research! 

Gotta JET!!! SEE YA!!!


----------



## Colette

If there is enough interest in the cruise, I'll call my TA and see what kind of deal we could get as a group. It's a 6-day cruise out of Fort Lauderdale and sails to Key West, Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios, Jamaica. 

DisneyBride03-You must be getting excited for your cruise next month-is it your first Disney Cruise, I can't remember.


----------



## fakereadhed

Just booked for Dec. 10-17. 

Got a 40%off email code and booked POP(yes the Disney Housing Projects for me once again  ) for $55 incl tax. Makes me feel a little less guilty about running away from home solo when I'm not breaking the bank.


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok I am a bit out of the loop... who is Vanessa again ???  I only know Glenda
> 
> That would be me.
> 
> looking forward to be doing TOT with you!!!!
> 
> No way Jose!  I'll do any of the rollercoasters with you, but no way am I doing TOT.  I don't do drops!
> 
> Yeay   I get to meet some of the Dec. bunch
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you finally!





Glendamax said:


> Hey! I was finishing up my report and forgot to check this thread! Sorry!
> 
> 1. Will see about that cruise.
> 
> 2. Glad some of you want to do Hoop Dee Doo. Will do research!
> 
> A cruise sounds fun.  As far HDDR, when we went a couple of years ago we had to pay when we booked and I know the earlier you book, the better seats you get.  Also there are I believe three categories of seats.  Personally I would prefer to go ahead and pay for the better seats down low, but whatever everybody else wants to do is fine.  We'd probably need to send our money to Glenda ahead of time though.
> 
> Gotta JET!!! SEE YA!!!





Colette said:


> If there is enough interest in the cruise, I'll call my TA and see what kind of deal we could get as a group. It's a 6-day cruise out of Fort Lauderdale and sails to Key West, Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios, Jamaica.
> 
> I had planned to return to WDW in Dec, but a cruise sounds nice.  The only problem is I've never cruised and don't know that much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> fakereadhed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked for Dec. 10-17.
> 
> Got a 40%off email code and booked POP(yes the Disney Housing Projects for me once again  ) for $55 incl tax. Makes me feel a little less guilty about running away from home solo when I'm not breaking the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great deal.  Congratulations!  I wish WDW would ever send me a code.  I've never been lucky enough to get one.  I'm usually able to use an AP or a VISA code though, so I can't complain, I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## ttester9612

fakereadhed said:


> Just booked for Dec. 10-17.
> 
> Got a 40%off email code and booked POP(yes the Disney Housing Projects for me once again  ) for $55 incl tax. Makes me feel a little less guilty about running away from home solo when I'm not breaking the bank.



That's great, I'll be there then.   Didn't get a code, but that's okay I'm staying at SOG which has reasonable rates.  Maybe we can meet during then.


----------



## fakereadhed

ttester9612 said:


> That's great, I'll be there then.   Didn't get a code, but that's okay I'm staying at SOG which has reasonable rates.  Maybe we can meet during then.



Sounds good.


----------



## PennConn

Well I'm now officially booked at Walt Disney World for 6 Nights at All-Star Music (Sunday September 7 - Saturday September 13) including the Disney Dining Plan and the Premium Magic Your Way Pass (Includes Park Hopper and Water Park / Pleasure Island Fun Options.)

But here's the best part - Because on the Magic Your Way Passes for anything over five days they only charge a couple of dollars more per day, I was able to get a TEN Day MYW Pass for only $8 More than a Six day Pass - so that gives me FOUR Extra Options for practically nothing!

(I figure that without a rental car I won't be leaving the Disney Campus this time, and it will be so hot that I might want to go to BOTH Pleasure Island and the Water Parks - BOTH of which will be open - nearly every day.)


----------



## PennConn

Aubriee and Glenda

Would you be interested in doing dinner at the Cape May Clambake?  Aubriee, Colette, Colette's friend Marsha, and I went in December, and it was GREAT!

I would also be interested in trying the Hollywood Brown Derby at Hollywood Studios (or whatever MGM is called now), and / or Akershus in Norway at Epcot (although I will probably have to do that solo, most people are scared off by the Scandanavian menu)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

So exited for all of you with booked trips!!! A solo one doesnt look good for me in Dec...Oct maybe....but everyone will be long gone! lol

Colette....yes our cruise is right around the corner! Kids are excited as well as DH! We never have cruised before either! Hopefully DH will love it!


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Aubriee and Glenda
> 
> Would you be interested in doing dinner at the Cape May Clambake?  Aubriee, Colette, Colette's friend Marsha, and I went in December, and it was GREAT!
> 
> I would also be interested in trying the Hollywood Brown Derby at Hollywood Studios (or whatever MGM is called now), and / or Akershus in Norway at Epcot (although I will probably have to do that solo, most people are scared off by the Scandanavian menu)



I would be interested in Cape May. The menu looks limited, but since you said it was good, I'll try it. 

If I do Hoop Dee Doo, I will not do any other 2 credit meals. I didnt know that you had to pay upfront. I need to find out how this is done since I'll be on the plan.

-G


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Aubriee and Glenda
> 
> Would you be interested in doing dinner at the Cape May Clambake?  Aubriee, Colette, Colette's friend Marsha, and I went in December, and it was GREAT!
> 
> I would also be interested in trying the Hollywood Brown Derby at Hollywood Studios (or whatever MGM is called now), and / or Akershus in Norway at Epcot (although I will probably have to do that solo, most people are scared off by the Scandanavian menu)



Cape May sounds good.  Hollywood Brown Derby I've never thought was worth the money or the 2 credits.  I've only eaten there once and the only thing I remember about it, was the waiter spilling cold water on me, when he tilted my glass as he was placing it on the table and the very slow service we had.  I've eaten at Akershus a couple of times and it was OK.  Breakfast is just your typical American foods.  For dinner I had their Kjottkaker and it tasted just like meatloaf. It was pretty good.  The little cold buffet, we didn't partcularly like, but the dessert platter was really good.  Character interaction is good, also.  I took my mom the first time and my GD the second time and they both enjoyed it.  It's not a MUST do for me though.


----------



## aubriee

You guys are making me look so bad.  I haven't even thought about where I'm going to stay in Sept.  In fact, I haven't even made resort reservations for my upcoming May trip.  Like any good DISer though, I do have all my ADRs for my May trip. 

I believe last year AP discounts for May came out in February, so I'm not in any particular hurry to book my resort for May.


----------



## Glendamax

*To all the DISers I had dinner with @ LeCellier in December:*
Will you please tell me if you all did the Processional or Illuminations after I left that night? I was hoping that one of you would've done a report, so I was waiting. So please tell me what else you did that night and how it was!

Thanks!
Gmax!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> I would be interested in Cape May. The menu looks limited, but since you said it was good, I'll try it.
> 
> If I do Hoop Dee Doo, I will not do any other 2 credit meals. I didnt know that you had to pay upfront. I need to find out how this is done since I'll be on the plan.
> 
> -G



Hi Glenda and Vanessa

Start thinking about what days you want to do Hoop Dee Doo, and Cape May Clam Bake.  (The Menu for Cape May is more extensive then it sounds.)
I wouldn't mind doing 1900 Park Fare again as well.

Glenda I would be concerned about doing Hoop Dee Doo if we have to pay up front ... as people's plans do change.  So if you decide to skip it, that's OK with me (But I will go with you if you decide to still go.)

I agree we should skip Hollywood Brown Derby if it's two table service credits.

Vanessa  What's your opinion of Hoop Dee Doo?


----------



## fakereadhed

aubriee said:


> I've only eaten there once and the only thing I remember about it, was the waiter spilling cold water on me,



Oh, my!  

Vanessa, are you going in Sept, May, and also Dec? It looks like it from page 1. Hopefully we can meet up in Dec. if you are. And a trip three times a year...


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Hi Glenda and Vanessa
> 
> Start thinking about what days you want to do Hoop Dee Doo, and Cape May Clam Bake.  (The Menu for Cape May is more extensive then it sounds.)
> I wouldn't mind doing 1900 Park Fare again as well.
> 
> Glenda I would be concerned about doing Hoop Dee Doo if we have to pay up front ... as people's plans do change.  So if you decide to skip it, that's OK with me (But I will go with you if you decide to still go.)
> 
> I agree we should skip Hollywood Brown Derby if it's two table service credits.
> 
> Vanessa  What's your opinion of Hoop Dee Doo?



Any day is alright with me for Cape May or Hoop Dee Doo.  I can plan my days around my meals.  The characters at 1900 Park Fare were alot of fun and the food was also very good.  

Hollywood Brown Derby is still 2 TS credits, as far as I know.  As far as Hoop Dee I know they charged my cc when I booked it.  Of course we were not on the DDP, though, so I don't know how that works.  The food there was OK (salad, cornbread, fried chicken, ribs, mashed potatoes, baked beans and strawberry shortcake).  The show was corny, but really cute.  We enjoyed it. 



fakereadhed said:


> Oh, my!
> 
> Vanessa, are you going in Sept, May, and also Dec? It looks like it from page 1. Hopefully we can meet up in Dec. if you are. And a trip three times a year...



 My plans are to go to WDW May 3rd-11th, Sept 6th-14th, and Dec 6th-14th.  However, I am considering joining PennConn and Colette on their cruise.   I'm going to have to run some numbers and check at work to make sure my unit has coverage and I can get off.  My coworkers are used to  me taking off in early May, mid-late Sept, and second week of Dec as those are the times I've gone to WDW the last several years.  Also, I've got to decide if I really want to be on a ship for a week.  It's funny, but a cruise has just never really appealed to me.  One of the nurses I work with goes on a cruise a couple of times a year and has asked me a couple of times to join them, but I've just never had the desire to do so.  If I do decide against the cruise I'd love to join you for a meal at WDW.  As far as WDW three times a year, I work for a state hospital and as a state employee we get quite few vacation and comp days every year.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> My plans are to go to WDW May 3rd-11th, Sept 6th-14th, and Dec 6th-14th.  However, I am considering joining PennConn and Colette on their cruise.



Hi Aubriee / Vanessa

Whatever you and Glenda decide about Hoop Dee Doo let me know.  I too would love to go back to the Cape May Clambake and 1900 Park Fare.

Where are you staying in September?  I'll be at All-Star Music this time - the bus service at Pop Century in December was dreadful.

We would LOVE to have you on the cruise in January 2009.  Kathy from Boston is also considering going.
If you go to the Carnival website, you will see that they have a few special No Frills inside cabins (Category 1A) - It cost me $569 for the Cabin, $720 including Taxes and fees (but not including gratuities.)  Of course you can pay more for a better cabin.
Colette and I both talked to a really nice Carnival Rep - her name is Lisa Lima and her phone is 800 438 6744 X 86449.  Be sure to tell her your with Colette Goodwin's party, so you can sit with us at dinner.
Also, if you go to CruiseCritic.com and go to Boards / Roll Call / Carnival / Freedom 01/11/2009 you can particpate in the chat about the cruise.  (Colette and I use the same nicknames there)


----------



## Colette

Glenda-after Le Cellier, Aubriee, Kat and I went to Soarin' because I had the fast pass that I wanted to use and was too tired to go to the Candlelight Processional, then all the way back to Soarin' and back for Illuminations, so decide to skip CP, which I had seen on the last trip. Aubriee and I had fast passes and if the line wasn't too long, we were going to wait, so that Kat could go with us, but it was 40 minutes, so I offered Kat my fast pass as I had been Parasailing that morning and wanted her to have the chance to go on Soarin'(that's what superheros do-lol). Aubriee made sure that the CM could over hear our conversation and he reached out and handed Kat a fast pass-Disney Magic! We waited for the next ride so we could ride in the front row and it was awesome, then we rushed back just in time for Illuminations, which always makes me teary-it's so beautiful. A wonderful ending to a special day!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> You guys are making me look so bad.  I haven't even thought about where I'm going to stay in Sept.  In fact, I haven't even made resort reservations for my upcoming May trip.  Like any good DISer though, I do have all my ADRs for my May trip.
> 
> I believe last year AP discounts for May came out in February, so I'm not in any particular hurry to book my resort for May.



dont feel so bad.  I am with you on this... But truly is excited in meeting you... as for ADRS... I am just tagging along with Pete and Gmax.. so where they go I tag along... (whether they like it or not  )


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> dont feel so bad.  I am with you on this... But truly is excited in meeting you... as for ADRS... I am just tagging along with Pete and Gmax.. so where they go I tag along... (whether they like it or not  )



Antss! I thought you were just gonna fly down with me, then that was it! Maybe a meal or too. I thought I was gonna be the annoying tag along! But we can tag along with each other! I wouldn't like eating alone.


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda-after Le Cellier, Aubriee, Kat and I went to Soarin' because I had the fast pass that I wanted to use and was too tired to go to the Candlelight Processional, then all the way back to Soarin' and back for Illuminations, so decide to skip CP, which I had seen on the last trip.


Thanks Colette, Now I DO remember you telling me that you went on Soarin, but couldnt remember if you did the Processional or Illuminations. I guess I really need to work out, cause I was Dead Tired, and you all kept going!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> dont feel so bad.  I am with you on this... But truly is excited in meeting you... as for ADRS... I am just tagging along with Pete and Gmax.. so where they go I tag along... (whether they like it or not  )



Hey, that's what I did in Dec.  I only made my own solo ADRs for Tutto Italia and Jiko because I really wanted to eat there and I don't mind dining alone (although good company is always better ).   Every other night I just tagged along with either Daisy or Colette's groups.


----------



## Colette

Glenda-I had sore and swollen ankles and I believe I was the oldest, but I think I kept up pretty well.........


----------



## PennConn

When can we make ADR's for the September trip?


----------



## fakereadhed

PennConn said:


> When can we make ADR's for the September trip?



This should help:
http://pscalculator.net/pscalc.php


----------



## DisneyBride'03

hey guys....Carnival has a great new commercial out...its great!  You guys will have so much fun and those are great prices!

Glenda, after Le Cellier, I went to Mouse Gears and back to SSR and watched the fireworks from the bus stop....oh, and I got on Soarin too It was amazing!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Calling tomorrow...going back in December

Tentative....Dec 7-10....with the little one who will 2 1/2 Looking forward to it

WIll book at SSR in hopes of moving to VWL at the 7 mth mark (for DVC ers) to be closer to MK.


----------



## fakereadhed

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Calling tomorrow...going back in December
> 
> Tentative....Dec 7-10....with the little one who will 2 1/2 Looking forward to it



I will be leaving on the 10th.  

You will have so much fun, though. I took DS3 by himself in October and he had such a good time! Nothing like watching your child have the time of their life to make you happy.


----------



## kat3668

Hey all!
Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!
Well thanks to all the fun I had back in December with everyone I now am an official AP holder.   I booked my birthday trip for Feb 29th through the 7th using the Ap discount! I really need to stay off these boards!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

After the LeCellier dinner on December 13, which was great for me until the very end, I didn't do anything other than delete some cell phone contacts on my way out of Epcot.  I went back to my room at AKL and to bed, listening to my cell phone die.  I was pretty tired after running around all day.

Jim


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi Kat and Disneyfan!

My dates are still not set...was hoping to be there when they film the Christmas Parade...???
I have to take advantage that Ava will be 2 1/2...still free in the parks
fakeredhead....how cool you got a code! You are lucky!


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

I'm going January 21-24th... looks like I really will be alone LOL


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Have you looked at any Jan 08 threads?? 
However, you will enjoy solo time in the happiest place on Earth


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

I didnt know there were specific threads for specific times..where do I find those?


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Calling tomorrow...going back in December
> 
> Tentative....Dec 7-10....with the little one who will 2 1/2 Looking forward to it
> 
> WIll book at SSR in hopes of moving to VWL at the 7 mth mark (for DVC ers) to be closer to MK.



updated!!!  



kat3668 said:


> Hey all!
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!
> Well thanks to all the fun I had back in December with everyone I now am an official AP holder.   I booked my birthday trip for Feb 29th through the 7th using the Ap discount! *I really need to stay off these boards! *



I know what you mean... every time I log on an   pops and next thing I know I am checking the calendar for dates! 



XxStaceFacexX said:


> I'm going January 21-24th... looks like I really will be alone LOL



a lot of disers start threads usually under the community boards or resrts board or the dis meet boards.. but I will add you on the 1st page you never know who we might welcome along the way!!!


----------



## fakereadhed

ANTSS2001 said:


> updated!!!



Add me too! Dec. 10-17th. 

Hope you are still going in December and we can meet up. Loved your last TR- fabulous pictures and really making me want to go back sooner.


----------



## ANTSS2001

fakereadhed said:


> Add me too! Dec. 10-17th.
> 
> Hope you are still going in December and we can meet up. Loved your last TR- fabulous pictures and really making me want to go back sooner.



will definitely be doing a December trip, I was bitten with all the pictures from the last trippies from our family here!!!  I just need to figure out the dates... as off now I am tentatively on for April (4 day trip for my bday) and September (8 day trip to hang out with the September crew)!!!


----------



## PennConn

XxStaceFacexX said:


> I didnt know there were specific threads for specific times..where do I find those?



You can always start your own thread ....


----------



## PennConn

ANTSS2001 said:


> will definitely be doing a December trip, I was bitten with all the pictures from the last trippies from our family here!!!  I just need to figure out the dates... as off now I am tentatively on for April (4 day trip for my bday) and September (8 day trip to hang out with the September crew)!!!



I just received my confirmation from AAA Travel in the mail today for 6 nights (September 7-13, 2008) at All-Star Music.  So I will see you, GlendaMax, and Aubriee there! 

 We'll have to do some meals together - as you can see we have been talking about Hoop Dee Doo, 1900 Park Fare, and Cape May Clambake so far -we would love to have you join us!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> I just received my confirmation from AAA Travel in the mail today for 6 nights (September 7-13, 2008) at All-Star Music.  So I will see you, GlendaMax, and Aubriee there!
> 
> We'll have to do some meals together - as you can see we have been talking about Hoop Dee Doo, 1900 Park Fare, and Cape May Clambake so far -we would love to have you join us!



Just add me to the adr  I am definitely there.  Nobody can stop me now!!!  I am invincible  !!!

I look forward to meeting you


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Just add me to the adr  I am definitely there.  Nobody can stop me now!!!  I am invincible  !!!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you



Oh! I see how it is, leaving ME out of the ADRs.  Please include me or I have to eat with my grandparents, haha.


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Oh! I see how it is, leaving ME out of the ADRs.  Please include me or I have to eat with my grandparents, haha.



Yeah we'll have to decide what days we want to eat where, and then I can call in the ADR's in early March, when we are first allowed to do so.

Where would you and ANNTTSS like to eat?  What are your favorite places?

Also, I have a $15 Meal Voucher for Planet Hollywood, if people are interested in going there.  They have good burgers.


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Just add me to the adr  I am definitely there.  Nobody can stop me now!!!  I am invincible  !!!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you



ANTS, can you please go ahead and change my Sept dates to Sept 6th-13th?  I'm going to move my trip up a week, so I can hang out with you guys.  Rich, be sure to add me to ya'lls ADR list.  I'm open for just about anything.

KAT congratulations on your AP.  One warning though, be careful.  Those little buggers have a tendency to get on the phone and book 3 or 4 trips a year .  With free park admission, they just can't seem to help it.  I have to keep my AP locked up, to keep it off the phone with CRO.


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Oh! I see how it is, leaving ME out of the ADRs.  Please include me or I have to eat with my grandparents, haha.



 silly!!!  if I eat you eat!!!  we'll just have to bump Gmax  ssshhhhhh :sst:



PennConn said:


> Yeah we'll have to decide what days we want to eat where, and then I can call in the ADR's in early March, when we are first allowed to do so.
> 
> *Where would you and ANNTTSS like to eat? * What are your favorite places?
> 
> Also, I have a $15 Meal Voucher for Planet Hollywood, if people are interested in going there.  They have good burgers.



I dont know if you guys like to eat at CP but thats the only ADR I am doing for myself ( and can add anybody if anybody is up to see Pooh   )... and Boma the two must thing for every trip I do.  Other than that you can choose and decide for me... what about you Pete???



aubriee said:


> ANTS, can you please go ahead and change my Sept dates to Sept 6th-13th?  I'm going to move my trip up a week, so I can hang out with you guys.  Rich, be sure to add me to ya'lls ADR list.  I'm open for just about anything.
> 
> KAT congratulations on your AP.  One warning though, be careful.  Those little buggers have a tendency to get on the phone and book 3 or 4 trips a year .  With free park admission, they just can't seem to help it.  I have to keep my AP locked up, to keep it off the phone with CRO.



Yeay!!!   Will do it now!!!!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> silly!!!  if I eat you eat!!!  we'll just have to bump Gmax  ssshhhhhh :sst:
> 
> I dont know if you guys like to eat at CP but thats the only ADR I am doing for myself ( and can add anybody if anybody is up to see Pooh   )... and Boma the two must thing for every trip I do.  Other than that you can choose and decide for me... what about you Pete???
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh!  Definitely add me to your CP and Boma ADR.  Those are two of my favorite places to dine.  Are you thinking breakfast, lunch, or dinner at CP?  It doesn't matter to me, as I love all three.  I'm just curious.
> 
> So thus far it looks like Hoop de Doo, 1900 Park Faire dinner, Cape May, Boma, and CP?


----------



## klofan

I'll do Boma and CP. Add me on both of those. And I also have the meal voucher to Planet Hollywood, so I wouldn't mind going there either.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Definitely add me to your CP and Boma ADR.  Those are two of my favorite places to dine.  Are you thinking breakfast, lunch, or dinner at CP?  It doesn't matter to me, as I love all three.  I'm just curious.
> 
> So thus far it looks like Hoop de Doo, 1900 Park Faire dinner, Cape May, Boma, and CP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.. I can do this... but I have to find out what time are you getting in on the 6th... I know I am waiting to get the 1st flight out from PHL for me and Pete.  And also we need to coordinate with PennConn's ADRS so we can all fit this in.
> 
> I might stick to POP to avail the free dining. I called yesterday trying to adjust my date for CR but they don't have dates yet for CR.  They put me on a wait and see for Poly.
> 
> 
> 
> klofan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do Boma and CP. Add me on both of those. And I also have the meal voucher to Planet Hollywood, so I wouldn't mind going there either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have that PH voucher too so I can do that also!  Not a bad deal after a day of shopping at DTD
Click to expand...


----------



## NeverlandPixie

Add me to March/April please!  March 30-April 5!


----------



## ttester9612

Add me for the following dates
May 15-19, staying at POP
Dec 11-17th, staying at SOG


----------



## disneytraveler

I am planning on another December trip also. Not sure when though.


----------



## klofan

Antss, can you update my resort info? I switched from the GF to the CR tower.


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Antss, can you update my resort info? I switched from the GF to the CR tower.



hey now am really jealous!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneytraveler said:


> I am planning on another December trip also. Not sure when though.



well... hopefully to see you there


----------



## ANTSS2001

NeverlandPixie said:


> Add me to March/April please!  March 30-April 5!



 updated!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Add me for the following dates
> May 15-19, staying at POP
> Dec 11-17th, staying at SOG



 updated!!!


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey now am really jealous!!!!



While the GF is probably a great resort, the CR is my favorite, so I needed to stay here again!



ANTSS2001 said:


> I might stick to POP to avail the free dining. I called yesterday trying to adjust my date for CR but they don't have dates yet for CR.  They put me on a wait and see for Poly.



Ooo! That would be awesome if we both stayed at the CR! What are you on hold for? The tower or the wing?


----------



## Glendamax

Colette said:


> Glenda-I had sore and swollen ankles and I believe I was the oldest, but I think I kept up pretty well.........


HA! You did better than I did!



fakereadhed said:


> This should help:
> http://pscalculator.net/pscalc.php


 I cant believe this exists! Thanks for posting! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Glenda, after Le Cellier, I went to Mouse Gears and back to SSR and watched the fireworks from the bus stop....oh, and I got on Soarin too It was amazing!!!


 Awww, sounds like a nice evening! Thanks for letting me know! I really wanted to know what I missed out on!



kat3668 said:


> Hey all!
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!
> Well thanks to all the fun I had back in December with everyone I now am an official AP holder.


Congrats! I hope you have fun using it ALL year!



PennConn said:


> I just received my confirmation from AAA Travel in the mail today for 6 nights (September 7-13, 2008) at All-Star Music.  So I will see you, GlendaMax, and Aubriee there!


YAY!!!! I think Hoop Dee Doo may be a bust since we need to confirm it on a credit card. I'd like to go on Thurs. Sept 11th. You think if we made reservations on the same day, around the same time, then showed up together, that we could be seated together, or near each other? Let me know.

Also, Rich, I have to admit that I TOTALLY forgot about Beaches and Cream. So I may go there insted of Cape May. What you think?

Boma - will try to go there on Sun 9/7 since that's my Animal Kingdom day.



aubriee said:


> ANTS, can you please go ahead and change my Sept dates to Sept 6th-13th?  I'm going to move my trip up a week, so I can hang out with you guys.  Rich, be sure to add me to ya'lls ADR list.  I'm open for just about anything..


YAY!!!!! It will be really cool for my Mother to meet some of the December crew.


----------



## Glendamax

Here's what I was thinking for September. I subbed to the site where you can get the crowd levels, what parks to go to and avoid. So based on that, I made these plans - which as we all know, could change . . . 

Sat 9/6
Epcot WS; *LeCellier* _early_ Dinner; Back to resort.

Sun 9/7
Animal Kingdom; *Boma* for dinner (w/Antss, klofan, Aubriee);
Pool

Mon 9/8
EPCOT FW; *Cape May* for dinner (w/PennConn, klfan, Antss, Aubriee);
Illuminations?

Tues 9/9
Magic Kingdom; *Liberty Tree* for lunch (w/PennConn) - BREAK -Fantasmic

Wed 9/10
SLEEP IN!!! *MGM, Sci-Fi* for Lunch? 
MK till close

Thurs 9/11
AK or EPCOT- BREAK - *Boma* for dinner??

Fri 9/12
SLEEP IN! Downtown Disney, *Earl of Sandwhich *for lunch???
*1900 Park Fare* for dinner??
MK for Halloween Party (w/Antss, klofan, Aubriee)

Sat 9/13
Go Home

I used the ADR calculator, and it says that I can start making my reservations on March 10.

So what do you all think? Any of you going to the Halloween Party? Anything I left out? Let me know . . .


----------



## Colette

Glenda-this is starting to look familiar-lol...........
 Don't hesitate to go to the Cape May Cafe-it was wonderful. I started with the peel and eat shrimp and caeser salad, then had beef, potato, ribs, corn on the cob and tried most of the desserts(they were the individual ones). It was very good.......I don't eat enough at buffets, to get my monies worth-there was SO much more....


----------



## kat3668

Colette said:


> Glenda-this is starting to look familiar-lol...........
> Don't hesitate to go to the Cape May Cafe-it was wonderful. I started with the peel and eat shrimp and caeser salad, then had beef, potato, ribs, corn on the cob and tried most of the desserts(they were the individual ones). It was very good.......I don't eat enough at buffets, to get my monies worth-there was SO much more....



Hey Colette!
Stay safe today its BAD out there! I am so done with this snow already!!!


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Glenda-this is starting to look familiar-lol...........
> Don't hesitate to go to the Cape May Cafe-it was wonderful. I started with the peel and eat shrimp and caeser salad, then had beef, potato, ribs, corn on the cob and tried most of the desserts(they were the individual ones). It was very good.......I don't eat enough at buffets, to get my monies worth-there was SO much more....



Glenda

I agree with Colette - Cape May Cafe is GREAT!  If you go to www.allearsnet.com under Dining / Menus / Beach Club / Beaches & Cream, you'll see that Beaches & Cream is nothing more than a glorified Friendly's (OK, it's 1,000 times better than Friendly's, but still), and if you look at the low prices of Beaches & Cream, it would perhaps be silly to waste an DDP Table Service Credit on a place like that (Just my two cents)

I still would like to go to Cape May Cafe - AANNTTSS and Aubriee would you like to go if even if Glenda decides not to?

Glenda (again)

Keep me posted (no pun intended) about what we should do about Hoop Dee Doo.  I can always use my Planet Hollywood voucher to make up for the "lost" table service credit (Because Hoop Dee Doo is two credits)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I am so excited for everyone and their trips!!!! 

ANd Kat..for to say congrats on the AP......you will have 3 trips I am sure, so wishing some pixie dust that you get some good AP discounts!!!

SO...my dates are now Dec 1-4....couldnt chance it the 2nd week of Dec, DD10 will most likely have her Christmas concert for band....
I am hoping this is a good time...right after T-giving...and before the Christmas rush starts////we will see.....

so I am missing the other Dec Disers by a nose I think....!


----------



## Colette

Kat-Congrats on the AP and the driving was dreadful today, but I'm home, safe and sound, for the night("How I Met Your Mother" is on tonight). I've more than had enough of winter- I think you got more snow than us, this time -that's why I booked a cruise this far in advance, so that I had something to look forward to. I wish I could swing a Disney trip, also, but I can't do it. I ended up with a great deal, after my discount, on the cruise-hopefully I can get a good deal on airfare, also. You'll have to give Tigger and Pooh a hug from me...........

I wouldn't use a dining credit for Beaches and Cream either. It's a neat place, but I like it for dessert or ice cream treat better than for a meal-that's my 2 cents worth-lol.

Maybe you can all call me from DisneyWorld on the weekend, when it's free cell phone time-I'm going to miss seeing you all....


----------



## klofan

Glendamax said:


> Here's what I was thinking for September. I subbed to the site where you can get the crowd levels, what parks to go to and avoid. So based on that, I made these plans - which as we all know, could change . . .
> 
> Sat 9/6
> Epcot WS; LeCellier @ noon; Back to resort rest
> 
> Sun 9/7
> Animal Kingdom; Boma for dinner; Pool
> 
> Mon 9/8
> EPCOT FW; Beaches and Cream for dinner; Illuminations?
> 
> Tues 9/9
> Magic Kingdom; Liberty Tree for lunch - BREAK -Fantasmic
> 
> Wed 9/10
> SLEEP IN!!! MGM, Sci-Fi for Lunch? - MK till close
> 
> Thurs 9/11
> AK or EPCOT BREAK - Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> Fri 9/12
> SLEEP IN! Downtown Disney??? MK for Halloween Party
> 
> Sat 9/13
> Go Home
> 
> I used the ADR calculator, and it says that I can start making my reservations on March 10.
> 
> So what do you all think? Any of you going to the Halloween Party? Anything I left out? Let me know . . .



Wow! You've already made out a plan? Your a quick one Glenda!



PennConn said:


> I still would like to go to Cape May Cafe - AANNTTSS and Aubriee would you like to go if even if Glenda decides not to?



If no one will go, I'll go (and so will Antss). I looked at the menu and it looks really good. Plus I've never eaten there and I like to try new places.


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> If no one will go, I'll go (and so will Antss). I looked at the menu and it looks really good. Plus I've never eaten there and I like to try new places.



Hi Klofan and AANNTTSS

Well It's a date for Cape May Clambake then ... Let me know what day you want to go, and I'll make the ADR in March ... Who else would like to join us?

PS  Glenda  I hope you change your mind about Cape May so you can my my "date" again!  LOL  (You had to be at 50's Prime Time in December to understand)


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Kat-Congrats on the AP and the driving was dreadful today, but I'm home, safe and sound, for the night("How I Met Your Mother" is on tonight). I've more than had enough of winter- I think you got more snow than us, this time -that's why I booked a cruise this far in advance, so that I had something to look forward to. ....



We lucked out in Connecticut, we go less than half the snow we were supposed to get.  However, the snow is heavy and wet, and there are power outages all over the place (We had to leave work early today because of it)


----------



## fakereadhed

PennConn said:


> We lucked out in Connecticut, we go less than half the snow we were supposed to get.  However, the snow is heavy and wet, and there are power outages all over the place (We had to leave work early today because of it)



We had a ton of snow here for New Year's, and after all the shoveling was over it looked like a winter wonderland! Then 5 days later, it all melted, everything flooded, and we were back to green grass until yesterday.  Now it is snowing and we will be digging out again. I don't mind when it snows and stays but I hate this back and forth stuff.


----------



## maple girl

Pop Century March 7th to 14th


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hope everyone in the NorthEast is doing ok with your weather


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> PS  Glenda  I hope you change your mind about Cape May so you can my my "date" again!  LOL  (You had to be at 50's Prime Time in December to understand)


Ok - I'll follow your's and Colette's advice. I'll do Cape May on the plan, and hopefully will get to go to Beaches and Cream too, but pay out of pocket. I changed my post to Cape May.

Monday will be my day at EPCOT, so if that fits for you, I can do Cape May that day with you. This year, my Mother and one of my Aunts are supposed to come along. By early March I should know if they are going to come. If so, then put me down for 3.

I'll have to send the link for this thread to MadiMouse who will be there at this time too, so she can chime in! She'll be here with her husband and daughter.

Let me know if any of you want to go to the Halloween Party on that Friday. I've never been, so tips are needed!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Ooo! That would be awesome if we both stayed at the CR! What are you on hold for? The tower or the wing?



it would be both for garden wing... 






Colette said:


> Glenda-this is starting to look familiar-lol...........
> Don't hesitate to go to the Cape May Cafe-it was wonderful. I started with the peel and eat shrimp and caeser salad, then had beef, potato, ribs, corn on the cob and tried most of the desserts(they were the individual ones). It was very good.......I don't eat enough at buffets, to get my monies worth-there was SO much more....



Love the shrimp and dies for the dessert here...  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> I am so excited for everyone and their trips!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SO...my dates are now Dec 1-4....couldnt chance it the 2nd week of Dec, DD10 will most likely have her Christmas concert for band....
> I am hoping this is a good time...right after T-giving...and before the Christmas rush starts////we will see.....



Updated!!!



PennConn said:


> Hi Klofan and AANNTTSS
> 
> Well It's a date for Cape May Clambake then ... Let me know what day you want to go, and I'll make the ADR in March ... Who else would like to join us?
> 
> PS  Glenda  I hope you change your mind about Cape May so you can my my "date" again!  LOL  (You had to be at 50's Prime Time in December to understand)



I have not called  anything in yet and had not made any draft plan... Pete??? what about  you, you got any dates planned yet?? 





maple girl said:


> Pop Century March 7th to 14th



Updated!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Here's what I was thinking for September. I subbed to the site where you can get the crowd levels, what parks to go to and avoid. So based on that, I made these plans - which as we all know, could change . . .
> 
> Sat 9/6
> Epcot WS; *LeCellier* @ noon; Back to resort rest
> 
> Sun 9/7
> Animal Kingdom; *Boma* for dinner; Pool
> 
> Mon 9/8
> EPCOT FW; *Cape May* for dinner; Illuminations?
> 
> Tues 9/9
> Magic Kingdom; *Liberty Tree* for lunch - BREAK -Fantasmic
> 
> Wed 9/10
> SLEEP IN!!! *MGM, Sci-Fi* for Lunch? - MK till close
> 
> Thurs 9/11
> AK or EPCOT BREAK - *Hoop Dee Doo*
> 
> Fri 9/12
> SLEEP IN! Downtown Disney, *Earl of Sandwhich *for lunch??? MK for Halloween Party
> 
> Sat 9/13
> Go Home
> 
> I used the ADR calculator, and it says that I can start making my reservations on March 10.
> 
> So what do you all think? Any of you going to the Halloween Party? Anything I left out? Let me know . . .



Glenda May I join you for Cape May Clambake on Sept 8 and Liberty Tree Tavern for Lunch Sept 9?


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> it would be both for garden wing...



Oh ok.



ANTSS2001 said:


> I have not called  anything in yet and had not made any draft plan... Pete??? what about  you, you got any dates planned yet??



No, I haven't made any dates yet. It really doesn't matter to me honestly. I won't make a plan until the calendars come out for September, probably March. But whenever, wherever, its fine with me!


----------



## klofan

*****The updated September Crew restaurant line-up has been moved to page 81*****


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Glenda May I join you for Cape May Clambake on Sept 8 and Liberty Tree Tavern for Lunch Sept 9?



Hmmmm . . . Let me see . . . 

Well . . . ok!

Thanks for the list Antss!


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> I have an updated restaurant list for the September Crew. If anyone wants to alter anything, just tell me.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Crystal Palace* - 9/?
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> PennConn
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> PennConn
> 
> *Le Cellier* - 9/?
> Klofan
> 
> *Boma* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> Klofan
> 
> *1900 Park Fare Dinner* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Akershus* - 9/?
> PennConn




Please add me to Crystal Palace, Cape May, and Boma.  I think I am also going to the MNSSHP again this year.


----------



## klofan

aubriee said:


> Please add me to Crystal Palace, Cape May, and Boma.  I think I am also going to the MNSSHP again this year.



Ok, thanks, its updated. I have a question, when does the MNSSHP start? I may be interested in this too.

Pete


----------



## Glendamax

klofan said:


> Ok, thanks, its updated. I have a question, when does the MNSSHP start? I may be interested in this too.
> 
> Pete



I dont know - will start looking this up!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> I have an updated restaurant list for the September Crew. If anyone wants to alter anything, just tell me.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Crystal Palace* - 9/?
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> PennConn
> aubriee
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> PennConn
> aubriee
> 
> *Le Cellier* - 9/?
> Klofan
> Glendamax + Family
> 
> *Boma* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> aubriee
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> Klofan
> 
> *1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Akershus* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Liberty Tree Tavern* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> PennConn
> 
> *MNSSHP*
> Glendamax
> aubriee



Love your ticker!!!  Yey!! we're flying!!!


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> I have an updated restaurant list for the September Crew. If anyone wants to alter anything, just tell me.
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Crystal Palace* - 9/?
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> PennConn
> aubriee
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> PennConn
> aubriee
> 
> *Le Cellier* - 9/?
> Klofan
> Glendamax + Family
> 
> *Boma* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> aubriee
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> Klofan
> 
> *1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Akershus* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Liberty Tree Tavern* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> PennConn
> 
> *MNSSHP*
> Glendamax
> aubriee



Hi ANNTTSS

Please change Akershus to LUNCH on Thursday, September 11.   

Also, Glenda can we do DINNER at Le Cellier instead of Lunch?  The menu is much larger at dinner, and you don't get your money's worth at lunch with the DDP.


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Love your ticker!!!  Yey!! we're flying!!!



Thanks! Isn't it exciting?!


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Glenda can we do DINNER at Le Cellier instead of Lunch?  The menu is much larger at dinner, and you don't get your money's worth at lunch with the DDP.


Disregard your PM . . . 

What I'll do after I book my flights and know what time I can be there, is book the earliest time possible for dinner, so we can have time to go back to the room and get settled in. Also, since I'm getting a car this year, we'll probably need time to go to the market or where ever to get stuff for the room. I just didnt want the first day to be a LONG one. So I think an early dinner will do (Also, this will give you a chance to meet your Mother-in-Law early in the trip). Hopefully they wont make us wait an hour this time!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Disregard your PM . . .
> 
> What I'll do after I book my flights and know what time I can be there, is book the earliest time possible for dinner, so we can have time to go back to the room and get settled in. Also, since I'm getting a car this year, we'll probably need time to go to the market or where ever to get stuff for the room. I just didnt want the first day to be a LONG one. So I think an early dinner will do (Also, this will give you a chance to meet your Mother-in-Law early in the trip). Hopefully they wont make us wait an hour this time!



Hi Glenda

I just remembered, I don't arrive at WDW until Sunday Morning!  (September 7)  So if you really want to go to Le Cellier on Saturday instead, I'll understand.  Just let me know!


----------



## wirki

I would love to be added!!

I will be there Sept. 5-11 staying at POR.
Not sure if it will be DH and I or the whole family. (trying to talk DMom into watching them for us)  Would love to get together @ some point during my trip 

Debbie


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Hi Glenda
> 
> I just remembered, I don't arrive at WDW until Sunday Morning!  (September 7)  So if you really want to go to Le Cellier on Saturday instead, I'll understand.  Just let me know!


  Ok, if I go another day I'll let you know.



wirki said:


> I would love to be added!!
> 
> I will be there Sept. 5-11 staying at POR.
> Not sure if it will be DH and I or the whole family. (trying to talk DMom into watching them for us)  Would love to get together @ some point during my trip
> 
> Debbie


 YAY!!! I think it would be cool if we could all ride something together. OOOOOOHHHH!!!!! How about Everest?!!!! or Thunder Mountain?!!!


----------



## reddfrogg

March 9-12


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Ok, if I go another day I'll let you know.



Glenda - So I guess we are still on for Liberty Tree Tavern and Cape May Clambake?

AANNTTSS and Aubriee - Are you planning on doing dinner at LeCellier during the trip?


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I would love to be added!!
> 
> I will be there Sept. 5-11 staying at POR.
> Not sure if it will be DH and I or the whole family. (trying to talk DMom into watching them for us)  Would love to get together @ some point during my trip
> 
> Debbie



  Updated!!!



reddfrogg said:


> March 9-12



 Updated!!!



PennConn said:


> Glenda - So I guess we are still on for Liberty Tree Tavern and Cape May Clambake?
> 
> AANNTTSS and Aubriee - Are you planning on doing dinner at LeCellier during the trip?




I am in for Cape may... Not sure about LTT and dont mind doing LeCellier = never had it before...


----------



## klofan

They sent me home again today, so they have been seriously cutting hours at work. So, I bumped down the room type. I'm now in the CR wing now.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

klofan said:


> They sent me home again today, so they have been seriously cutting hours at work. So, I bumped down the room type. I'm now in the CR wing now.



Who knows if any pixie dust will be floating around upon check in??? Possible upgrade?!


----------



## klofan

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Who knows if any pixie dust will be floating around upon check in??? Possible upgrade?!



I hope! I explain to the CM on the phone, and shes like, "what? you deserve to stay in the tower!" And I heard her typing a lot of stuff, maybe I'm already upgraded, and I just don't know it?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

klofan said:


> I hope! I explain to the CM on the phone, and shes like, "what? you deserve to stay in the tower!" And I heard her typing a lot of stuff, maybe I'm already upgraded, and I just don't know it?



you never know!! THere are some awesome Cm's out there!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

klofan said:


> I hope! I explain to the CM on the phone, and shes like, "what? you deserve to stay in the tower!" And I heard her typing a lot of stuff, maybe I'm already upgraded, and I just don't know it?



Just started going thru yout TR!! Wow great photos!!! And what a view at CR!!!!

YOu will have a great time with this group in Sept!!!! I am doing Dec again....but 3 nights!! lol


----------



## klofan

DisneyBride'03 said:


> you never know!! THere are some awesome Cm's out there!!!



There is! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just started going thru yout TR!! Wow great photos!!! And what a view at CR!!!!
> 
> YOu will have a great time with this group in Sept!!!! I am doing Dec again....but 3 nights!! lol



Thanks! The views at the CR are all awesome.

I hope I will! I'm so excited.


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Glenda - So I guess we are still on for Liberty Tree Tavern and Cape May Clambake?
> 
> AANNTTSS and Aubriee - Are you planning on doing dinner at LeCellier during the trip?




I hadn't thought about it, but will if everyone else wants to.  I do love that filet with mushroom risotto .  It's not available at lunch though, so if you guys do lunch I think I'll pass.  Count me in for Cape May clambake, but not for Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## aubriee

Oh, ANTS will you take me off the list for Dec '08.  I decided to go on the Carnival Cruise with Colette and PennConn in January instead.  Just booked yesterday and so excited!  It will be my first cruise.  I'm hoping to find a roomate.  Glenda is thinking about it. Thanks!


----------



## klofan

*September Crew Restaurants*
*updated list for 9/6-9/13*​
*Le Cellier* Lunch/Early Dinner- 9/6
Klofan
Glendamax + Family
Antss2001
wirki

*Boma* - 9/7
Glendamax + Family
Antss2001
Klofan
aubriee

*Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
Glendamax + Family
PennConn

*Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
Glendamax + Family

*Akershus* Lunch  - 9/11
PennConn

*Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
Antss2001
Klofan
PennConn
aubriee

*Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
Glendamax + Family
Klofan
Antss2001
PennConn
aubriee

*Le Cellier* Dinner - 9/?
PennConn
aubriee

*Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
Klofan
PennConn
Antss2001

*1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
PennConn

*MNSSHP* - 9/?
Glendamax
aubriee
klofan

Any changes? Just tell me.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I hadn't thought about it, but will if everyone else wants to.  I do love that filet with mushroom risotto .  It's not available at lunch though, so if you guys do lunch I think I'll pass.  Count me in for Cape May clambake, but not for Liberty Tree Tavern.



OK So it sounds like its AANNTTSS, Aubriee, and PennConn for DINNER at Le Cellier (and Glenda if you change your mind we would love to have you join us!)  I don't arrive at WDW until Sunday, Sept 7.

And it sounds like its ANNTTS, Aubriee, GlendaMax, and PennConn for Cape May Clambake.

Oops I didn't realize Klofan had already mapped this all out!  (See next post)


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> *September Crew Restaurants*
> *updated list for 9/6-9/13*​
> *Le Cellier* Lunch (may be early dinner)- 9/6
> Klofan
> Glendamax + Family
> Antss2001
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Boma* - 9/7
> Glendamax + Family
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> aubriee
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
> Glendamax + Family
> PennConn
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
> Glendamax + Family
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Akershus* Lunch  - 9/11
> PennConn
> 
> *Hoop Dee Doo* - 9/11
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> MadiMouse + Family
> 
> *Crystal Palace* - 9/?
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> PennConn
> aubriee
> (_are we doing breakfast or dinner?_)
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + Family
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> PennConn
> aubriee
> 
> *Le Cellier* Dinner - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> Klofan
> 
> *1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
> PennConn
> 
> *MNSSHP* - 9/?
> Glendamax
> aubriee
> klofan
> 
> Any changes? Just tell me.



We usually do Breakfast at Crystal Palace.  Can we maybe do Dinner at LeCellier the same day?  That would be logical - people can skip lunch that day.  Let me know what you think!

Klofan I would love to join you at Planet Hollywood for either lunch or dinner - I have a $15.00 voucher to use!

Is anyone else doing 1900 Park Fare dinner?


----------



## wirki

Are you all doing the dining plan??  

Is it possible for us to be included in something?  I have not made my plan yet, but would love to get together since I have followed so many of your past trips.


Debbie


----------



## PennConn

wirki said:


> Are you all doing the dining plan??
> 
> Is it possible for us to be included in something?  I have not made my plan yet, but would love to get together since I have followed so many of your past trips.
> 
> 
> Debbie



Hi Debbie

We would love to include you in any and all of our activities - just let us know what you would like to do!  

(I know myself and GlendaMax are on the dining plan, I can't speak for the others.)


----------



## klofan

Antss and I will also be on the DDP.


----------



## mpierce3

I am a 37 year old man who will be staying at BWV from 1/23-1/25/08. If anyone is interested in going to parks, dinner or jellyrolls one night please pm me.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Are you all doing the dining plan??
> 
> Is it possible for us to be included in something?  I have not made my plan yet, but would love to get together since I have followed so many of your past trips.
> 
> 
> Debbie



Hey Wirki!

We haven't made anything 100% yet, so do you want me to add your name on any of the restaurants?


----------



## wirki

PennConn said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> We would love to include you in any and all of our activities - just let us know what you would like to do!
> 
> (I know myself and GlendaMax are on the dining plan, I can't speak for the others.)





klofan said:


> Hey Wirki!
> 
> We haven't made anything 100% yet, so do you want me to add your name on any of the restaurants?



You guys are the best 

I think that I have talked my DMom into watching the kids so it will just be DH and I!  First trip by ourselves since our honeymoon 

Anyway... I would love to be added to Le Cellier.  I will have to see about anything else.

Now I have to get planning my Feb trip.  I leave in 17 days and have done nothing for it.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> You guys are the best
> 
> I think that I have talked my DMom into watching the kids so it will just be DH and I!  First trip by ourselves since our honeymoon
> 
> Anyway... I would love to be added to Le Cellier.  I will have to see about anything else.
> 
> Now I have to get planning my Feb trip.  I leave in 17 days and have done nothing for it.



Your leaving in 17 days!?!?!? LUCKY! Do you want me to add you to the late lunch/maybe early dinner one or the definite dinner one?


----------



## Glendamax

Pete and Antss, I'm thinking about skipping Hoop Dee Doo. I will be REALLY disappointed if it's REALLY hokey. I think I'd rather do the Luau, or just have a chance to have another sitdown meal somewhere. Maybe a late breakfast at Boma? Will See . . .


----------



## klofan

Glendamax said:


> Pete and Antss, I'm thinking about skipping Hoope Dee Doo. I will be REALLY disappointed if it's REALLY hokey. I think I'd rather do the Luau, or just have a chance to have another sitdown meal somewhere. Maybe a late breakfast at Boma? Will See . . .



No big deal. We could always do something else fun together, like a character dinner. Don't do the Luau at the Polynesian - its BAD. We snuck out early because we were so bored. How about Chef Mickey's or 1900 Park Fare?


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> There is!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The views at the CR are all awesome.
> 
> I hope I will! I'm so excited.



 for the upgrade and what do you mean you HOPE... with me and Glenda and her Fiancee  around of course you wil have a good time  



aubriee said:


> Oh, ANTS will you take me off the list for Dec '08.  I decided to go on the Carnival Cruise with Colette and PennConn in January instead.  Just booked yesterday and so excited!  It will be my first cruise.  I'm hoping to find a roomate.  Glenda is thinking about it. Thanks!



I did !!! 



mpierce3 said:


> I am a 37 year old man who will be staying at BWV from 1/23-1/25/08. If anyone is interested in going to parks, dinner or jellyrolls one night please pm me.



  well you must be there by now... come back with lots of picture  



klofan said:


> Antss and I will also be on the DDP.



  



Glendamax said:


> Pete and Antss, I'm thinking about skipping Hoop Dee Doo. I will be REALLY disappointed if it's REALLY hokey. I think I'd rather do the Luau, or just have a chance to have another sitdown meal somewhere. Maybe a late breakfast at Boma? Will See . . .



I just go with the flow... NP Glenda...



I know I have been MIA again... but it seems like death loves to find my family... I had to help my aunt with the services  for her sister in law who past 2 weeks ago and since her family was all over the country it was only this past Saturday she was lay to rest... 

Hope all is well and safe...


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> No big deal. We could always do something else fun together, like a character dinner. Don't do the Luau at the Polynesian - its BAD. We snuck out early because we were so bored. How about Chef Mickey's or 1900 Park Fare?



Let's do 1900 Park Fare for Dinner - we went in December and it was outstanding!


----------



## wirki

klofan said:


> Your leaving in 17 days!?!?!? LUCKY! Do you want me to add you to the late lunch/maybe early dinner one or the definite dinner one?



I can do anything.  I just would love to meet you all.  So whatever you decide to do on 9/6 I will be happy with. (I should say as long as it is not turkey legs )


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> for the upgrade and what do you mean you HOPE... with me and Glenda and her Fiancee  around of course you wil have a good time



But I WILL have a good time!  Can't wait!



ANTSS2001 said:


> I just go with the flow... NP Glenda...



Yeah, I just go with the flow too, haha. As long as were having fun, I'm in!


----------



## Glendamax

klofan said:


> No big deal. We could always do something else fun together, like a character dinner. Don't do the Luau at the Polynesian - its BAD. We snuck out early because we were so bored. How about Chef Mickey's or 1900 Park Fare?





PennConn said:


> Let's do 1900 Park Fare for Dinner - we went in December and it was outstanding!



Well, Since Rich liked Park Fare, I'll try to see where I can fit that in! I'm not a fan of the Character Meals, but I do  like Cinderella. So maybe it wont be too bad, as long as the food is good.



ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I have been MIA again... but it seems like death loves to find my family... I had to help my aunt with the services  for her sister in law who past 2 weeks ago and since her family was all over the country it was only this past Saturday she was lay to rest...
> 
> Hope all is well and safe...


Hey Antss, glad you were able to be of help to your Aunt! Sorry it took such a long time though!


----------



## krissy2803

Just booked my first SOLO trip! Dec 8-13  
I am so excited!


----------



## Colette

I also enjoyed 1900 Park Fare-the food was very good and the wicked step sister was hysterical!


----------



## Northern_Julie

I just booked solo Oct 2- Oct 8 staying at Coronado Springs.  Thanks to all you it feels liberating... it has been 10 years since my last trip.


----------



## wirki

10 more days till my trip to the World.   

Boardwalk Villa's here we come


----------



## fakereadhed

krissy2803 said:


> Just booked my first SOLO trip! Dec 8-13
> I am so excited!



If you want to get together for a meal while you're there let me know! I will be there Dec. 10-17.


----------



## ANTSS2001

krissy2803 said:


> Just booked my first SOLO trip! Dec 8-13
> I am so excited!





Northern_Julie said:


> I just booked solo Oct 2- Oct 8 staying at Coronado Springs.  Thanks to all you it feels liberating... it has been 10 years since my last trip.





fakereadhed said:


> If you want to get together for a meal while you're there let me know! I will be there Dec. 10-17.



woohooo Updated!!!


----------



## jeminni

fakereadhed said:


> If you want to get together for a meal while you're there let me know! I will be there Dec. 10-17.




I'll be there Dec 11-16 , Let me know if you'd like to share a meal.


----------



## PennConn

I just received confirmation in the mail today for my new uprgraded accomodations for September 7 -13.  I decided to splurge and stay at Port Orleans Riverside instead of All-Star Music.


----------



## klofan

PennConn said:


> I just received confirmation in the mail today for my new uprgraded accomodations for September 7 -13.  I decided to splurge and stay at Port Orleans Riverside instead of All-Star Music.



Oh, very nice PennConn! I'm always undecided about my resort, I switch all the time, haha. I really want to try the YC now!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I've never stayed in the same resort twice, although my two favorite resorts are Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Rich, I've never stayed in Riverside, but I've stayed in French Quarter.  Since I'll probably not return to WDW this year, please have some Sweet Potato Cakes at Boatwright's in my memory.  LOL


----------



## wirki

PennConn said:


> I just received confirmation in the mail today for my new uprgraded accomodations for September 7 -13.  I decided to splurge and stay at Port Orleans Riverside instead of All-Star Music.



That is where we are staying too!!


----------



## fakereadhed

jeminni said:


> I'll be there Dec 11-16 , Let me know if you'd like to share a meal.



You bet! 

The one thing I want to splurge on this trip is Lunch or Dinner with an Imagineer. I also definitely want to do tea at the Garden View Lounge.


----------



## PennConn

So is anyone keeping a list of where and when we are making ADR's for the week of September 6 - 13 ?


----------



## Poohbear67

Put us on the list too please we will be there from 9-11 through 9-21 but i will probably change these dates to be there earlier in the month.  just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> So is anyone keeping a list of where and when we are making ADR's for the week of September 6 - 13 ?



I don't know, but my mom and my ex have decided to join me for my Sept trip so I'd like to add them to the list if possible.  Thanks!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I don't know, but my mom and my ex have decided to join me for my Sept trip so I'd like to add them to the list if possible.  Thanks!



Cool   The more the merrier!

As far as I know, we talked about doing the following

Crystal Palace Breakfast

1900 Park Fare Dinner

Cape May Clambake Dinner

Liberty Tree Tavern Lunch

Restaurant Akershus Lunch (PennConn solo so far, let me know if you would like to join me!)

Le Cellier Steakhouse Dinner

Is this accurate so far?


----------



## klofan

**RESTAURANT UPDATE ON PAGE 84**​


----------



## aubriee

Please add us to the 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Thanks!

I still don't have my resort booked for either my May or my Sept trip, but I did finally buy my airline tickets yesterday for my May trip.  Like any good DISer though, I made my May ADRs at 180 +10 days out.  Hey! I got the important stuff taken care of .  Hopefully, AP discounts will come out for the May trip next month and I'd have decided on a resort by then.  I know I've still got to decide where we'll be staying in Sept too, but am not too worried about it.


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> *September Crew Restaurants*
> *updated list for 9/6-9/13*​
> _If I put "+2" that means the number people that are coming with you._
> 
> *Le Cellier* Lunch/Early Dinner- 9/6
> Klofan
> Glendamax + 2
> Antss2001
> wirki + 1
> Total: 7
> 
> *Boma* - 9/7
> Glendamax + 2
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> aubriee + 2
> Total: 8
> 
> *Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
> Glendamax + 2
> PennConn
> Total: 4
> 
> *Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
> Glendamax + 2
> Total: 3
> 
> *Akershus* Lunch  - 9/11
> PennConn
> Total: 1
> 
> *Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
> Antss2001
> Klofan
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: 6
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + 2
> Klofan
> Antss2001
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: 9
> 
> *Le Cellier* Dinner - 9/?
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: 4
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> Klofan
> PennConn
> Antss2001
> Total: 3
> 
> *1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
> PennConn
> klofan
> Antss2001
> Glendamax + 2
> aubriee + 2
> Total: 9
> 
> *MNSSHP* - 9/?
> Glendamax
> aubriee
> klofan
> 
> Any changes? Just tell me.



Thanks klofan - That works out perfectly for my 6 Table Service Meals and Planet Hollywood Voucher!  (Oh BTW my Akershus lunch doesn't necessarily have to be Sept 11, it can be whatever is most convenient with the dinners.)


----------



## PennConn

So where is everyone staying during the September trip?  I'll be at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## Disneyfan63

I get my Disney fix by playing a game that I downloaded and purchased from Disney Downloads.com a couple years back.  It's called Trivia Time and is emceed by Mushu, the dragon from Mulan.

Jim


----------



## ANTSS2001

jeminni said:


> I'll be there Dec 11-16 , Let me know if you'd like to share a meal.



updated!!! 


(sorry the multi quote for me is not workinjg right now..)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Put us on the list too please we will be there from 9-11 through 9-21 but i will probably change these dates to be there earlier in the month.  just haven't gotten around to it yet.



Nancy!!!!


----------



## klofan

Hey Antss, I've OFFICIALLY changed to POR - so you can update! :


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Hey Antss, I've OFFICIALLY changed to POR - so you can update! :



Glad to hear it Klofan - We'll be neighbors!  Do you like the Mansions or Alligator Bayou? I've stayed in the Bayou before, so I'm going to request the Mansions this time.


----------



## klofan

PennConn said:


> Glad to hear it Klofan - We'll be neighbors!  Do you like the Mansions or Alligator Bayou? I've stayed in the Bayou before, so I'm going to request the Mansions this time.



I actually like both, but I prefer the mansions. The CM on the phone was talking so fast he booked me for a king room (did not want) and I didn't even get a chance to give my request for "Magnolia Terrace or Oak Manor - Upper Level." Guess I'll have to call back.


----------



## Aunt Michelle

I'm so jealous.  All of you sound like you are going to have so much fun!


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> I actually like both, but I prefer the mansions. The CM on the phone was talking so fast he booked me for a king room (did not want) and I didn't even get a chance to give my request for "Magnolia Terrace or Oak Manor - Upper Level." Guess I'll have to call back.



Hmmm - I just requested "Mansions" with my Travel Agent - maybe I should have been more specific.

Do you know if you can still fax a room request directly to the front desk of the resort a couple of days before arrival?


----------



## Quacktatty

I just booked my September Trip for 9/14-9/20.  I'd love a chance to meet up with some other folks!  Anybody else going to be there?


----------



## klofan

PennConn said:


> Hmmm - I just requested "Mansions" with my Travel Agent - maybe I should have been more specific.
> 
> Do you know if you can still fax a room request directly to the front desk of the resort a couple of days before arrival?



Well, the reasons why I asked (well, I'm going to) for those two buildings is because I like the look better of those specific mansions than the other two. And I also just prefer to be on the upper floor. But honestly, unless your weird like me (haha) I wouldn't be anymore specific.

And from what I heard, thats not the thing to do anymore. You should just make your request and then ask again at check-in.


----------



## disneytraveler

I decided on Dec 8-14th and staying at AKL


----------



## wirki

klofan said:


> Well, the reasons why I asked (well, I'm going to) for those two buildings is because I like the look better of those specific mansions than the other two. And I also just prefer to be on the upper floor. But honestly, unless your weird like me (haha) I wouldn't be anymore specific.
> 
> And from what I heard, thats not the thing to do anymore. You should just make your request and then ask again at check-in.



Just got back from my trip with DMom.  We had a wonderful time at Boardwalk and a rotten time at Allstar Sports.  

Pete, I am so glad that you are now at POR.  Looks like a crew of us will be there.  I have never stayed there and I am looking forward to it.  I need to call with my requests.  
I think I might be the first one to be able to call.  When is our 180 days.  If you need me to I will make the ADR for Le Cellier for all of us 
Debbie


----------



## macraven

i'm planning on sept 30 and return home on columbus day. (oct 13)
end of my trip will be at uo for hhn.

hoping to meet up with some of you there.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Just got back from my trip with DMom.  We had a wonderful time at Boardwalk and a rotten time at Allstar Sports.
> 
> Pete, I am so glad that you are now at POR.  Looks like a crew of us will be there.  I have never stayed there and I am looking forward to it.  I need to call with my requests.
> I think I might be the first one to be able to call.  When is our 180 days.  If you need me to I will make the ADR for Le Cellier for all of us
> Debbie



All Star Sports was the only resort I disliked. I actually got a 40% off discount, so I'm at the GF now. I want to stay at POR, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get this chance again. But if there's gonna be a party at POR, I'll join!  For all of us arriving the 6th, our ADR calls can be made March 10th. Yours will be the 9th, right? So, if you want to make the ADR for Le Cellier, then that would be great, thanks. I'll do an update of the ADR list now.


----------



## klofan

*September Crew
Advanced Dining Reservations*
*updated list*
​

_If I put, for example, "+ 2" that means the number people who are coming WITH you._

*Le Cellier* Lunch/Early Dinner- 9/6
klofan
Glendamax + 2
antss2001
wirki + 1
Total: *7*
_Epcot_

*Boma* - 9/7
Glendamax + 2
antss2001
klofan
aubriee + 2
Total: *8*
_Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge_

*Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
Glendamax + 2
PennConn
Total: *4*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
Glendamax + 2
Madimouse + 2
Total: *6*
_Disney's Hollywood Studios_

*Akershus* Lunch  - 9/?
PennConn
Total: *1*
_Epcot_

*Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
antss2001
klofan
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *6*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
Glendamax + 2
klofan
antss2001
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *9*
_Disney's Beach Club Resort_

*Le Cellier* Dinner - 9/?
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *4*
_Epcot_

*Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
klofan
PennConn
antss2001
Total: *3*
_Downtown Disney_

*1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
PennConn
klofan
antss2001
Glendamax + 2
aubriee + 2
Total: *9*
_Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_

*MNSSHP* - 9/?
Glendamax
aubriee
klofan

Any changes? Just tell me.


----------



## wirki

klofan said:


> All Star Sports was the only resort I disliked. I actually got a 40% off discount, so I'm at the GF now. I want to stay at POR, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get this chance again. But if there's gonna be a party at POR, I'll join!  For all of us arriving the 6th, our ADR calls can be made March 10th. Yours will be the 9th, right? So, if you want to make the ADR for Le Cellier, then that would be great, thanks. I'll do an update of the ADR list now.



I would stay at GF too if I had the chance.  We got the bounceback program so we have free dining.  They would not let us use both discounts so.....it will be POR for us.  I am pretty sure the 9th is my first chance to call.  I will make it for 7 people...what time?????


----------



## DisneyBride'03

wish I was coming in Sept! you guys will have so much fun
Just got back from the cruise, Boardwalk Villas and just fell in love with Animal Kingdom Villas
Wish I could sneek down for a few days


----------



## wirki

DisneyBride'03 said:


> wish I was coming in Sept! you guys will have so much fun
> Just got back from the cruise, Boardwalk Villas and just fell in love with Animal Kingdom Villas
> Wish I could sneek down for a few days



I just got back fro BoardWalk Villas also.  We loved it there. (mom and I)  Hope you enjoyed it too.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> I would stay at GF too if I had the chance.  We got the bounceback program so we have free dining.  They would not let us use both discounts so.....it will be POR for us.  I am pretty sure the 9th is my first chance to call.  I will make it for 7 people...what time?????



Free dining is great! I'm trying to think. It will probably be all up to Glenda. Antss and I are flying in together probably around 8-9 am, but Glenda always comes later. So, I would PM her and ask. Cause it all depends on her flight.


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Free dining is great! I'm trying to think. It will probably be all up to Glenda. Antss and I are flying in together probably around 8-9 am, but Glenda always comes later. So, I would PM her and ask. Cause it all depends on her flight.



Speaking of GlendaMax, has anyone heard from her?  She hasn't been on this thread in it seems like forever ....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

wirki said:


> I just got back fro BoardWalk Villas also.  We loved it there. (mom and I)  Hope you enjoyed it too.



We did like it...so much going on at this resort! It was so convenient to head over to the Welcome Home Wednesday! I actually ran into a family I met at the DVC Merry Mixer in Dec!!

Loved the bakery, but lack of counter service is a downside! You can only eat so many Tiramisu's... 
I just like how every resort is so different and makes every stay so different!

Hi to all the December '07 folks! Looks like you are having fun planning for the next trip(s)!!

*wirki...when were you at BWV? We left on the 8th...**


----------



## red1der1

I am planning a trip to POP Oct 8-10.  I will be in Fl for a Carnival Cruise so I am heading down early and spending 2 days in WDW before the rest of my party flies in for the cruise. Would love to try and meet up with some fellow DISers while there.


----------



## Colette

Hi DisneyBride-I keep up with this post even though I'm not planning a trip right now. How was your cruise? As you probably read, some of the 07 group is going on a cruise next January, so I'm looking forward to seeing them again. I wish I was able to make the Disney trip in September, but I just can't swing it. Wish you could get away to join us in January.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

The cruise was great , but quick! I felt so rushed, I think I do better on Land than Sea! lol My DD10 fell in love with the cruise...dont think I could ever get away wiht one without her now! Perhaps a quick trip to Disney, but thats it. What are the dates in Jan? She loves there commercials! lol
Sept is so hot, I really liked December, although is was quite humid!!

So Kat should be getting ready for her solo trip soon for her b day!!
Take care Colette


----------



## Colette

The dates are Jan 11-17, but we're flying in to FLL on the 10th and staying for the day on the 17th and flying home on the 18th-makes it less rushed that way, especially not knowing what the weather will be like. My son loves to cruise(better than Disney), but he doesn't know when his classes will be, so has decided not to go.


----------



## wirki

DisneyBride'03 said:


> *wirki...when were you at BWV? We left on the 8th...**



We arrived at BWV about 2 am Friday the 8th.   We stayed until the 11th.  Wonderful!!  But I did have a problem with the no counter service.  I have to say it put a damper on the resort for me.  
I did love the entertainment on the Boardwalk and went over to Jellyrolls for a few.


----------



## ttester9612

fakereadhed said:


> You bet!
> 
> The one thing I want to splurge on this trip is Lunch or Dinner with an Imagineer. I also definitely want to do tea at the Garden View Lounge.



I'm doing the Tea in May, but would love to do the meal with an Imagineer in December.  I will be there Dec 11-17.


----------



## kat3668

Hey antss,
I'll also be on the Jan 2009 cruise! Can't wait!


----------



## fakereadhed

ttester9612 said:


> I'm doing the Tea in May, but would love to do the meal with an Imagineer in December.  I will be there Dec 11-17.



It is offered Monday, Wednesday, and Friday 11:30am for lunch at Brown Derby, and every other Thursday evening at Artist Point. 

I am hoping for lunch at Brown Derby on 12/12.


----------



## ttester9612

fakereadhed said:


> It is offered Monday, Wednesday, and Friday 11:30am for lunch at Brown Derby, and every other Thursday evening at Artist Point.
> 
> I am hoping for lunch at Brown Derby on 12/12.



Do you know if they have a limited of how many can attend? I'll be with family members to celebrate dad's 80th Birthday and this would be a great gathering.  Or maybe I'll do this alone and do the Hoop-Dee-Doo with the family.  Dad might enjoy Hoop-Dee-Doo much better


----------



## ttester9612

My dates have changed.  I'm NOW going:

May 1-6, 2008, SOG
May 14-19, 2008, POP
Dec 11-17, 2008, SOG


----------



## jeminni

I'm going 12/11-12/16. If anyone's interested in doing an afternoon tea at GF let me know please.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeminni said:


> I'm going 12/11-12/16. If anyone's interested in doing an afternoon tea at GF let me know please.



Me!!!  



> Do you know if they have a limited of how many can attend?


ttester9612-
from http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=438:
Guests can have lunch with a Disney Imagineer at the Hollywood Brown Derby Bamboo room (a private dining room). A four course lunch is offered Monday, Wednesday, and Friday at 11:30am for $60.99 per person. Prices do not include tax or gratuity. This dining experience accomodates 1 - 8 guests.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kat3668 said:


> Hey antss,
> I'll also be on the Jan 1009 cruise! Can't wait!



Yay for you!  Have a great b day and trip Kat!!!


----------



## kat3668

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Yay for you!  Have a great b day and trip Kat!!!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

hi 

anyone going down March 7-10th?


----------



## Colette

Hey Kat-have a wonderful birthday trip.......


----------



## kat3668

Colette said:


> Hey Kat-have a wonderful birthday trip.......



Thanks Colette, I'll be thinking of you and Aubriee while I'm riding Soarin!


----------



## Colette

I'll be Soarin with you in spirit.....


----------



## aubriee

Colette said:


> I'll be Soarin with you in spirit.....



Me too!  Can't wait until the January cruise, to see you guys again.  Of course, I'll be seeing Rich and Glenda at WDW in Sept.


----------



## snowbell

I will be there solo on April 5th and 6th....


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> Me too!  Can't wait until the January cruise, to see you guys again.  Of course, I'll be seeing Rich and Glenda at WDW in Sept.



Hi Vanessa

Soon it will be time to make our ADR's for the September Trip!


----------



## aubriee

I already had my ADRs made for my May trip. When AP discounts came out a few days ago I *finally* booked AS Sports for my resort.  After thinking about it I thought I might want to add the DxDDP (just to try alot of 2 TS restaurants).  I called Disney Dining to see what was available and was shocked to get everything I asked for on the exact days I wanted.  After pondering it a little longer, I decided the DxDDP would be too much food and to go with the regular DDP.  I decided to use some of the money I saved and upgraded to the POFQ .  When I called to once again  change my ADRs (for the third time).  I was again shocked that I was able to get everything I wanted on the days I wanted them.  It looks like May is not going to be that crowded.

Hopefully we'll have the same luck for September.  I asked the CM this morning if they had heard anything about free dining for Sept and he said they had been talking about it and really thought it would probably be offered in April for Sept.  I will be bringing family with me in Sept and they have said that if free dining is offered they would like to upgrade to the DxDDP.  If so, I will have to decide soon for sure which days we'll be having meals with you guys and then come up with some more meals for us and make extra ADRs.  I already know we are definitely doing Tutto Italia for at least one meal.


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Everybody! I know that I havent been around in awhile, but I am still alive and well!

I have to beg your patience, because I need to revamp my reservations. Two of my friends who I thought weren't going are. So now I need to plan for a bigger group. Once I decide what we're doing, I'll post, and you all can let me know if you want me to add you to any of my reservations. I THINK I can make reservations the 2nd week in March. So I'll try to come up with some plans by next week. I REALLY hope that this doesn't mess up anyone's plans.

-G


----------



## tawasdave

Hey all...put me down for the May DIS meet...will be at POP 5/16 to 5/19...have fun ya all


----------



## snowbell

Hey Gmax -- How is it going. I am looking forward to the June trip.  Some of my details might have changed, so I will have to let know...  I cannot wait to meet you!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I already had my ADRs made for my May trip. When AP discounts came out a few days ago I *finally* booked AS Sports for my resort.  After thinking about it I thought I might want to add the DxDDP (just to try alot of 2 TS restaurants).  I called Disney Dining to see what was available and was shocked to get everything I asked for on the exact days I wanted.  After pondering it a little longer, I decided the DxDDP would be too much food and to go with the regular DDP.  I decided to use some of the money I saved and upgraded to the POFQ .  When I called to once again  change my ADRs (for the third time).  I was again shocked that I was able to get everything I wanted on the days I wanted them.  It looks like May is not going to be that crowded.
> 
> Hopefully we'll have the same luck for September.  I asked the CM this morning if they had heard anything about free dining for Sept and he said they had been talking about it and really thought it would probably be offered in April for Sept.  I will be bringing family with me in Sept and they have said that if free dining is offered they would like to upgrade to the DxDDP.  If so, I will have to decide soon for sure which days we'll be having meals with you guys and then come up with some more meals for us and make extra ADRs.  I already know we are definitely doing Tutto Italia for at least one meal.



What is DxDDP ?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Deluxe Dining plan  ?


----------



## PennConn

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Deluxe Dining plan  ?



Hi Everyone

I went to allearsnet.com and answered my own question.   The Basic Dining Plan includes 1 CS, 1 TS, and 1 Snack per day for $38.  The Deluxe Dining Plan includes 3 Meals - Either CS or TS and 2 Snacks per night for a whopping $70.     

MHO is this A)  The Deluxe Dining Plan is outrageously overpriced and B) It is not humanly possible to eat that much food in one day!  

So I'm going to stick with the Basic DDP.


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> Hey Everybody! I know that I havent been around in awhile, but I am still alive and well!
> 
> I have to beg your patience, because I need to revamp my reservations. Two of my friends who I thought weren't going are. So now I need to plan for a bigger group. Once I decide what we're doing, I'll post, and you all can let me know if you want me to add you to any of my reservations. I THINK I can make reservations the 2nd week in March. So I'll try to come up with some plans by next week. I REALLY hope that this doesn't mess up anyone's plans.
> 
> -G



Hi Glenda  

Are your dates in September changing? Keep us posted!   (No pun intended!)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I went to allearsnet.com and answered my own question.   The Basic Dining Plan includes 1 CS, 1 TS, and 1 Snack per day for $38.  The Deluxe Dining Plan includes 3 Meals - Either CS or TS and 2 Snacks per night for a whopping $70.
> 
> MHO is this A)  The Deluxe Dining Plan is outrageously overpriced and B) It is not humanly possible to eat that much food in one day!
> 
> So I'm going to stick with the Basic DDP.



Hi back (Assuming I am an everyone)

Rich, was just guessing actually, trying to help out


----------



## PennConn

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi back (Assuming I am an everyone)
> 
> Rich, was just guessing actually, trying to help out



Hi Diana   Of COURSE I was talking to you too!   I am sad that you won't be there during the September trip!


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Hi Glenda
> 
> Are your dates in September changing? Keep us posted!   (No pun intended!)



No, my dates arent changing, but I THINK there are 3 other people going with me, who are NOT DISers. And, my girlfriend, her husband and daughter are going the same week. So I have to look at the ADR's with them in mind too.  What I think will happen is that I'll be eating less meals with you all than I thought . . . . We'll see!

-G


----------



## acm563

Just thought I would add my note to this thread. Going solo march 1-5th, first time going solo so this should be a fun and interesting twist then my DS(25) and I will be going June 19-23


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Have fun acm563!

Gmax...hope to bump into at the World in June..Our group arrives on the 8th for a week!


----------



## klofan

Glendamax said:


> No, my dates arent changing, but I THINK there are 3 other people going with me, who are NOT DISers. And, my girlfriend, her husband and daughter are going the same week. So I have to look at the ADR's with them in mind too.  What I think will happen is that I'll be eating less meals with you all than I thought . . . . We'll see!
> 
> -G



Wow! You got a group going on. So that makes 9 of you? Party of 18 and 13 checks please. That'll be impossible. I say we meet up for a counter service!


----------



## wirki

I think you might be right about getting together for cs.  I think that might be easier.  I had to laugh at the 13 separate checks.  Now that is funny. (not for the server though)

I am still able to call for Canada if anyone is still interested in going on the 6th.  If you let me know what time to make the ADR I will talk care of it.  We arrive on the 5th so anytime on the 6th is good with us.  Can PennConn and aubrie do dinner that night?


----------



## clhcpaca

HI

I am going solo in September for two weeks.     Haven't made my reservations yet.  When is everyone going???

Cindy


----------



## klofan

clhcpaca said:


> HI
> 
> I am going solo in September for two weeks.     Haven't made my reservations yet.  When is everyone going???
> 
> Cindy



Hey clhcpaca, there are a few other solos going Sept. 6-13. When are your dates?


----------



## klofan

*September Crew
Advanced Dining Reservations*
*updated list*
​

_If I put, for example, "+ 2" that means the number people who are coming WITH you._

*Boma* - 9/7
Glendamax + ?
antss2001
klofan
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge_

*Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
Glendamax + ?
PennConn
Total: *?*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
Glendamax + ?
Madimouse + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Hollywood Studios_

*Le Cellier* Dinner- 9/7 (6:30-7:00)
klofan
Glendamax + ?
antss2001
wirki + 1
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Epcot_

*Akershus* Lunch  - 9/?
PennConn
Total: *1*
_Epcot_

*Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
antss2001
klofan
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *6*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
Glendamax + ?
klofan
antss2001
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Beach Club Resort_

*Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
klofan
PennConn
antss2001
Total: *3*
_Downtown Disney_

*1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
PennConn
klofan
antss2001
Glendamax + ?
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_

*Any changes? Just tell me.*


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> I think you might be right about getting together for cs.  I think that might be easier.  I had to laugh at the 13 separate checks.  Now that is funny. (not for the server though)
> 
> I am still able to call for Canada if anyone is still interested in going on the 6th.  If you let me know what time to make the ADR I will talk care of it.  We arrive on the 5th so anytime on the 6th is good with us.  Can PennConn and aubrie do dinner that night?



Antss and I will still go to Canada. aubriee has two people coming with her and I'm not sure PennConn wants to do a lunch, so if Glendamax isn't going we can do a dinner and he may be interested.


****I just posted the newly updated ADR list. Any changes, please tell me. We can make our ADRs March 10th!!!***​*


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Antss and I will still go to Canada. aubriee has two people coming with her and I'm not sure PennConn wants to do a lunch, so if Glendamax isn't going we can do a dinner and he may be interested.
> 
> 
> ****I just posted the newly updated ADR list. Any changes, please tell me. We can make our ADRs March 10th!!!***​*



I would rather do a DINNER at Le Cellier / Canada, as with DDP it's a better value (and more choices on the menu, as Aubriee can attest to, as she was there at our last dinner.)

I don't arrive until Sept. 7, so any night Sept 7 - 12 will work for me.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## klofan

PennConn said:


> I would rather do a DINNER at Le Cellier / Canada, as with DDP it's a better value (and more choices on the menu, as Aubriee can attest to, as she was there at our last dinner.)
> 
> I don't arrive until Sept. 7, so any night Sept 7 - 12 will work for me.  Let me know what you think!



Thats right! I forgot your coming in the 7th. Wirki? Is the 7th good for you?


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> Antss and I will still go to Canada. aubriee has two people coming with her and I'm not sure PennConn wants to do a lunch, so if Glendamax isn't going we can do a dinner and he may be interested.
> 
> 
> ****I just posted the newly updated ADR list. Any changes, please tell me. We can make our ADRs March 10th!!!***​*



I agree with PennConn.  We'd rather do dinner at Le Cellier.  I love their filet with mushroom risotto and it's only available at dinner.


----------



## iluveeyore

Just booked first solo - going March 2-6th - leave in 4 days!!!!! Staying at POP with my AP rate.  Let me know if anyone wants to meet for snack, shopping, ride, show, etc.!!! I'm celebrating my 40th early and all alone


----------



## wirki

klofan said:


> Antss and I will still go to Canada. aubriee has two people coming with her and I'm not sure PennConn wants to do a lunch, so if Glendamax isn't going we can do a dinner and he may be interested.
> 
> 
> ****I just posted the newly updated ADR list. Any changes, please tell me. We can make our ADRs March 10th!!!***​*





PennConn said:


> I would rather do a DINNER at Le Cellier / Canada, as with DDP it's a better value (and more choices on the menu, as Aubriee can attest to, as she was there at our last dinner.)
> 
> I don't arrive until Sept. 7, so any night Sept 7 - 12 will work for me.  Let me know what you think!




We can do the 7th if that works out better for everyone.  The only plan we have so far is to meet up with my cousins family on the 5th.  All other plans are up in the air.  I would just to meet up with you all.  If it is only for cs, firework, or a sit down. 



klofan said:


> Thats right! I forgot your coming in the 7th. Wirki? Is the 7th good for you?





aubriee said:


> I agree with PennConn.  We'd rather do dinner at Le Cellier.  I love their filet with mushroom risotto and it's only available at dinner.


----------



## lustergirl

I am taking my first solo trip May 5-9th, staying at AS Sports. Anyone with me? I would love to meet up and maybe have dinner or something.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> We can do the 7th if that works out better for everyone.  The only plan we have so far is to meet up with my cousins family on the 5th.  All other plans are up in the air.  I would just to meet up with you all.  If it is only for cs, firework, or a sit down.





aubriee said:


> I agree with PennConn.  We'd rather do dinner at Le Cellier.  I love their filet with mushroom risotto and it's only available at dinner.





PennConn said:


> I would rather do a DINNER at Le Cellier / Canada, as with DDP it's a better value (and more choices on the menu, as Aubriee can attest to, as she was there at our last dinner.)
> 
> I don't arrive until Sept. 7, so any night Sept 7 - 12 will work for me.  Let me know what you think!



Ok, so is the 7th for DINNER good for everyone?


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Ok, so is the 7th for DINNER good for everyone?



Dinner on September 7 at Le Cellier / Canada sounds marvelous.  Thank you for being so accomodating!


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> Ok, so is the 7th for DINNER good for everyone?



Sounds great!  We'll be there.


----------



## wirki

Ok now to decide on a time frame.  I was thinking maybe 6-7:30??  What do you all think?


----------



## aubriee

QUOTE=wirki;23487344]Ok now to decide on a time frame.  I was thinking maybe 6-7:30??  What do you all think?[/QUOTE


Anytime is fine with us!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> QUOTE=wirki;23487344]Ok now to decide on a time frame.  I was thinking maybe 6-7:30??  What do you all think?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Anytime is fine with us!



Fine with me!


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Ok now to decide on a time frame.  I was thinking maybe 6-7:30??  What do you all think?



It's good for Antss and I. We just follow the crowd!


----------



## jamstew

I'll be at AKV 9/7-12. I'll probably end up extending the trip by 2 or 3 days, but as of right now, those are my dates. I'd love to meet up for a meal or something!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey guys, since all of you will be at LeCeiller on that Sunday, I'll change to that day. Will try for 6:30. Let me know what time you all decide on so we can see each other. Maybe we can be seated near each other.   

-G


----------



## wirki

Ok I am going to make the ADR for around ?? and let you all know.  I am making it for the 7th (which turns out to be EMH at MK)  I will make it for 8 since Glendamax is going to make her's for her group.   


I wanted to ask if anyone is interested in going to PI one night.  I am not sure which one yet (where are the Sept hour )  Let me know if you might be interested

Debbie


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, now I am just sad that I can't extend my trip into september. . .I think my bosses might have trouble with me extending for another week and a half. . .lol


----------



## PennConn

wirki said:


> Ok I am going to make the ADR for around ?? and let you all know.  I am making it for the 7th (which turns out to be EMH at MK)  I will make it for 8 since Glendamax is going to make her's for her group.
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone is interested in going to PI one night.  I am not sure which one yet (where are the Sept hour )  Let me know if you might be interested
> 
> Debbie



I would love to go with you to PI Debbie


----------



## Glendamax

Well folks, Monday's the day that I can make my reservations. Do you think I've been pouring over my notes? Thinking about where I REALLY wanna eat.
no.

I'll probably sound like a newbie on the phone!

Will try to check this thread again this weekend before I call!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> It's good for Antss and I. We just follow the crowd!



 

Thanks Pete!!!  Just add my name at the dotted line next to yours!!!  

I have 7 more days then I get my life back... I have been working double shift since Feb 19... the day after I place my resignation at my old job and started training at the new job  Seven more days and I am done with the old in with the new!!!  

Be well Be safe!!!


----------



## wirki

I call in the morning  

Only thing I have made a decision on is the dinner with you all.  I need to get on the ball


----------



## wirki

Well called this morning.  I got us Le Cellier at 6:20 pm on Sept. 7th.  Tey said we will be at 2 different tables, but they will be right next to each other.  If you want the # and name it is under PM and I will send it along.

Now I am going back to bed


----------



## aubriee

wirki said:


> Well called this morning.  I got us Le Cellier at 6:20 pm on Sept. 7th.  Tey said we will be at 2 different tables, but they will be right next to each other.  If you want the # and name it is under PM and I will send it along.
> 
> Now I am going back to bed



Thanks, we three will be there.  How many did you make the ADR for?  I know for our trip this past Dec quite a few people decided later to join us.  Thankfully the lady that made the ADR made it for extra people.  All the seats were filled, by the time the trip rolled around.  We had ten people and they were able to seat us all at one table.


----------



## aubriee

I'll be making ADRs for my family tomorrow morning.  I think we'll be doing the DxDDP.  We really prefer TS meals and have been to the parks enough times that we don't mind missing park time to eat.  I know originally we'd planned to eat with you guys at Le Cellier, Boma, Crystal Palace, 1900 Park Fare, and Cape May.  We'd still like to.  Wirki made the ADR for us at Le Cellier, but who is making the other ADRs and for which days exactly.

My tentative schedule is as follows:

9/6 Sat
L Garden Grill
D Chef de France

9/7 Sun
B Chef Mickey's
L Mama Melrose
D Le Cellier (6:20pm-with the group)

9/8 Mon
B Tusker House
L Yak & Yeti
D Boma?

9/9 Tues
B Crystal Palace?
L Grand Floridian Cafe
D 1900 Park Fare?

9/10 Wed
B Akershus
L Tutto Italia
D Cape May?

9/11 Thurs
B 1900 Park Fare
L Biergarten
D O'hana

9/12 Fri
L Wolfgang Puck
D Narcoosee

9/13 Sat
B O'hana
L Whispering Canyon
D Boatwrights

9/14 Sun
L Tusker House


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> I'll be making ADRs for my family tomorrow morning.  I think we'll be doing the DxDDP.  We really prefer TS meals and have been to the parks enough times that we don't mind missing park time to eat.  I know originally we'd planned to eat with you guys at Le Cellier, Boma, Crystal Palace, 1900 Park Fare, and Cape May.  We'd still like to.  Wirki made the ADR for us at Le Cellier, but who is making the other ADRs and for which days exactly.
> 
> My tentative schedule is as follows:
> 
> 9/6 Sat
> L Garden Grill
> D Chef de France
> 
> 9/7 Sun
> B Chef Mickey's
> L Mama Melrose
> D Le Cellier (6:20pm-with the group)
> 
> 9/8 Mon
> B Tusker House
> L Yak & Yeti
> D Boma?
> 
> 9/9 Tues
> B Crystal Palace?
> L Grand Floridian Cafe
> D 1900 Park Fare?
> 
> 9/10 Wed
> B Akershus
> L Tutto Italia
> D Cape May?
> 
> 9/11 Thurs
> B 1900 Park Fare
> L Biergarten
> D O'hana
> 
> 9/12 Fri
> L Wolfgang Puck
> D Narcoosee
> 
> 9/13 Sat
> B O'hana
> L Whispering Canyon
> D Boatwrights
> 
> 9/14 Sun
> L Tusker House



Hi Aubriee (Vanessa)

May I join you for:

BREAKFAST Crystal Palace TU 9/9

DINNER 1900 Park Fare TU 9/9

DINNER Cape May WED 9/10 

LUNCH Biergarten THURS 9/11

I would be happy to make ADR's for these four meals ... What time, and how many people are going?  Is anyone keeping track?  

Also I will be making an ADR for Lunch at AKERSHUS on Friday 9/12 - would anyone like to join me?


----------



## wirki

aubriee said:


> Thanks, we three will be there.  How many did you make the ADR for?  I know for our trip this past Dec quite a few people decided later to join us.  Thankfully the lady that made the ADR made it for extra people.  All the seats were filled, by the time the trip rolled around.  We had ten people and they were able to seat us all at one table.



I made it for 8.  I am not sure if I could call and make it for more or not.  The woman that I talked to at 6:10 this morning (chicago time) was not very helpful.  She seemed like I was putting her out for doing her job  I hate when they act like that.  Let me know if you think I should make it for more.  I could call and try to add

Debbie


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Well called this morning.  I got us Le Cellier at 6:20 pm on Sept. 7th.  Tey said we will be at 2 different tables, but they will be right next to each other.  If you want the # and name it is under PM and I will send it along.
> 
> Now I am going back to bed



Thank you wirki!

---------------------------------------------------------------

*September Crew
ADRs*
*updated list*
​

_If I put, for example, "+ 2" that means the number people who are coming WITH you._

*Boma* - 9/?
Glendamax + ?
antss2001
klofan
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge_

*Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
Glendamax + ?
PennConn
Total: *?*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
Glendamax + ?
Madimouse + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Hollywood Studios_

*Le Cellier* Dinner- 9/7 (6:20)
klofan
antss2001
wirki + 1
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *8*
_Epcot_

*Akershus* Lunch  - 9/?
PennConn
Total: *1*
_Epcot_

*Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
antss2001
klofan
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *6*
_Magic Kingdom_

*Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
Glendamax + ?
klofan
antss2001
PennConn
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Beach Club Resort_

*Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
klofan
PennConn
antss2001
Total: *3*
_Downtown Disney_

*1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
PennConn
klofan
antss2001
Glendamax + ?
aubriee + 2
Total: *?*
_Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_

*Any changes? Just tell me.*

I was also wondering who was making the ADRs tomorrow. I'll do them. But I won't be able to do them til after 6 pm though.


----------



## Glendamax

Ok Folks, I just checked the crowd level chart, and of course, now it's different. AHHHHH!!!!!! So now I'm trying to change my plans around, which makes my reservations different!!!!  

Also, they've added a Halloween Party for Tuesday, Sept 9th.- But there are no dates on the official Disney site. When I call in the morning, I'll ask if they are really adding that date. If so, I'd rather go to the party on Tuesday, over Friday.

Here's what I'm THINKING about doing:

Sat. 9/6 dinner @ *Boma* 4pm

Sun. 9/7 dinner @ *Le Cellier* 6:20

Mon. 9/8 dinner @ *Ohana's *5pm with friends

Tues. 9/9 lunch @ *Sci-Fi *w/friends OR dinner @ Liberty Tree (before Party if there is one)

Wed. 9/10 dinner @ *Sci-Fi (if NO Tues party at MK) OR dinner @ Boma *

Thurs. 9/11  Don't Know

Fri. 9/12 dinner @ *Park Fare *(EARLY seating if Halloween party is only on Fri. that week. )

This year, I'll be travelling with 3 other people, plus my girlfriend, her husband and daughter will be there the same time. So I'll leave room for 2 extra people on the nights that I'm not dinning with my gf and her family, in case any of you want to join me. I figure that it's easier to  delete people from a reservation, than to add.

For anyone going solo, and would like someone to hang with, here are the parks I'm going to (so far I THINK!)

Sat. 9/6 - Arrive, eat @ Boma,* EPCOT *for Illuminations only

Sun. 9/7 - *AK *at rope drop, Pool that eve, or Downtown Disney

Mon. 9/8 - *EPCOT* at rope drop, nothing that eve OR MGM for EMH 8p-11p
 
Tues. 9/9 - SLEEP! *MGM* that afternoon. MK Halloween Party if Scheduled

Wed. 9/10 - *MK* at rope drop. *AK* in the eve for EMH 5p-8p

Thurs. 9/11 *EPCOT*. Nothing that eve

Fri. 9/12 - *AK* at rope drop. MK for Halloween Party if none scheduled on Tues.

Sat. 9/13 - Leave

So let me know what you all think!!!! 

-G


----------



## PennConn

klofan said:


> Thank you wirki!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *September Crew
> ADRs*
> *updated list*
> ​
> 
> _If I put, for example, "+ 2" that means the number people who are coming WITH you._
> 
> *Boma* - 9/?
> Glendamax + ?
> antss2001
> klofan
> aubriee + 2
> Total: *?*
> _Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge_
> 
> *Liberty Tree Tavern* Lunch - 9/9
> Glendamax + ?
> PennConn
> Total: *?*
> _Magic Kingdom_
> 
> *Sci-Fi* Lunch - 9/10
> Glendamax + ?
> Madimouse + 2
> Total: *?*
> _Disney's Hollywood Studios_
> 
> *Le Cellier* Dinner- 9/7 (6:20)
> klofan
> antss2001
> wirki + 1
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: *8*
> _Epcot_
> 
> *Akershus* Lunch  - 9/?
> PennConn
> Total: *1*
> _Epcot_
> 
> *Crystal Palace* Breakfast - 9/?
> antss2001
> klofan
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: *6*
> _Magic Kingdom_
> 
> *Cape May Buffet* - 9/?
> Glendamax + ?
> klofan
> antss2001
> PennConn
> aubriee + 2
> Total: *?*
> _Disney's Beach Club Resort_
> 
> *Planet Hollywood* - 9/?
> klofan
> PennConn
> antss2001
> Total: *3*
> _Downtown Disney_
> 
> *1900 Park Fare* - 9/?
> PennConn
> klofan
> antss2001
> Glendamax + ?
> aubriee + 2
> Total: *?*
> _Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_
> 
> *Any changes? Just tell me.*
> 
> I was also wondering who was making the ADRs tomorrow. I'll do them. But I won't be able to do them til after 6 pm though.



Hi Klofan

Who's daily schedule are we following?  See my Posting above - I was assuming we were following Aubriee's schedule.  I can make the five ADR's that I mentioned if you want, but I need to know what time and esp how many people.  Or you can do it ... whatever your preference is.  Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

I didn't want to take a chance of us not getting the ADRs we wanted so, went ahead and made ADRs for us.  Glenda, I didn't include you because I wasn't sure how many was going to be in your group each day.  If you want me to call and change any of the ADRs to include your group, just let me know the number I would need to add. I'd be happy to do so.  I have the following:

9/6 Sat
L Garden Grill 12:30pm (Aubriee +2)
D Chef de France 6:00pm (Aubriee+2)

9/7 Sun
B Chef Mickey's 8:10am (Aubriee+2)
L Mama Melrose 12N (Aubriee+2)
D Le Cellier 6:20pm (with Wirki's ADR)

9/8 Mon
B Tusker House 8:05am (Aubriee+2)
L Yak Yeti (will have to call back 3/12)
D Boma 6:30pm (Aubriee, Ants, Klofan, 1 extra seat)

9/9 Tues
B Crystal Palace 8:05am (Aubriee+2, Rich, Ants, Klofan)
L Grand Floridian Cafe 12N (Aubriee+2)
D 1900 Park Fare 6:15pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Klofan, Ants)

9/10 Wed
B Akershus 8:30am (Aubriee+2)
L Tutto Italia 1pm (Aubriee+2)
D Cape May 7:20pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Ants, Klofan)

9/11 Thurs
B 1900 Park Fare 8am (Aubriee+2)
L Biergarten 12N (Aubriee+2, Rich, +2 extra seats)
D O'hana 7:40pm (Aubriee+2)

9/12 Fri
L Wolfgang Pucks (will need to call 3/16)
D Narcoosee  7:30pm (Aubriee+2)

9/13 Sat
B Ohana 8:10am (Aubriee+2)
L Whispering Canyon 12:30pm (Aubriee+2)
D Boatwrights 7:00pm (Aubriee+2)

9/14 Sun
L Tusker House 11:30am (Aubriee+2)

If anyone wants to be added or deleted from any of these ADRs just let me know.


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> I was also wondering who was making the ADRs tomorrow. I'll do them. But I won't be able to do them til after 6 pm though.





PennConn said:


> Hi Aubriee (Vanessa)
> 
> May I join you for:
> 
> BREAKFAST Crystal Palace TU 9/9
> 
> DINNER 1900 Park Fare TU 9/9
> 
> DINNER Cape May WED 9/10
> 
> LUNCH Biergarten THURS 9/11
> 
> I would be happy to make ADR's for these four meals ... What time, and how many people are going?  Is anyone keeping track?



See above post.  Again I just didn't want to take a chance on not getting the ADRs, so just went ahead and made them.  Any changes that need to be made just let me know.

Also Rich, just FYI in case you didn't know Akershus now requires a credit card guarantee.  I knew the dinner shows, CRT, Fantasmic pkgs, and California Grill did, but the last time we did Akershus it did not.  It's still one credit, but does require a credit card guarantee.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> See above post.  Again I just didn't want to take a chance on not getting the ADRs, so just went ahead and made them.  Any changes that need to be made just let me know.
> 
> Also Rich, just FYI in case you didn't know Akershus now requires a credit card guarantee.  I knew the dinner shows, CRT, Fantasmic pkgs, and California Grill did, but the last time we did Akershus it did not.  It's still one credit, but does require a credit card guarantee.  Just thought I'd let you know.



Vanessa  THANKS SO MUCH for doing all the legwork on the ADR's - now it will be a piece of cake to plan my itinerary!   

Good point about Akershus, I had forgotten about the Credit Card guarantee.  Maybe I'll just go to lunch at an offbeat time like 2:00 PM without an ADR and take my chances. 

Also, is anyone interested in going to Planet Hollywood either Monday Sept 8 or Friday Sept 12?  I have a $15 voucher to use.


----------



## PennConn

PennConn said:


> Vanessa  THANKS SO MUCH for doing all the legwork on the ADR's - now it will be a piece of cake to plan my itinerary!
> 
> Good point about Akershus, I had forgotten about the Credit Card guarantee.  Maybe I'll just go to lunch at an offbeat time like 2:00 PM without an ADR and take my chances.
> 
> Also, is anyone interested in going to Planet Hollywood either Monday Sept 8 or Friday Sept 12?  I have a $15 voucher to use.



Actually looking at my Itinerary  I think I am going to do Lunch Solo at Liberty Tree Tavern Friday Sept 12 instead of Akershus - as my schedule was overloaded with Epcot days vs. Magic Kingdom days.    Let me know if anyone would like to join me at LTT.  Thanks!


----------



## Glendamax

I called this morning, here's what I got:

Sat. 9/6 - *Boma @ 4:35*

Sun. 9/7 - *LeCellier @ 6:15*

Mon. 9/8 - O'Hanahs @ 5:25

Tues. Don't know yet. Might be Liberty Tree if party is that night

Wed. 9/10 - Sci-Fi @ 6pm (may change if party is on Tues)

Thurs. 9/11 - Nothing

Fri. 9/12 - *1900 Park Fare @ 4:30*

Sat. 9/13 - going home

The restaurants in *BOLD* are the ones I made to match up with you all. So if anyone needs/wants  to be added to those reservations, let me know.

I scheduled 1900 Park Fare early (4:30) so if  I go to the Halloween Party that night, I'll be able to get to the party early.

If anyone finds out if there will be a Tuesday party, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## PennConn

Glendamax said:


> I called this morning, here's what I got:
> 
> Sat. 9/6 - *Boma @ 4:35*
> 
> Sun. 9/7 - *LeCellier @ 6:15*
> 
> Mon. 9/8 - O'Hanahs @ 5:25
> 
> Tues. Don't know yet. Might be Liberty Tree if party is that night
> 
> Wed. 9/10 - Sci-Fi @ 6pm (may change if party is on Tues)
> 
> Thurs. 9/11 - Nothing
> 
> Fri. 9/12 - *1900 Park Fare @ 4:30*
> 
> Sat. 9/13 - going home
> 
> The restaurants in *BOLD* are the ones I made to match up with you all. So if anyone needs/wants  to be added to those reservations, let me know.
> 
> I scheduled 1900 Park Fare early (4:30) so if  I go to the Halloween Party that night, I'll be able to get to the party early.
> 
> If anyone finds out if there will be a Tuesday party, PLEASE let me know!



Hi Glenda - 

According to Aubriee, we are going to 1900 Park Fare on Tuesday Sept 9 at 6:15 PM - I see you had that in bold at a different time.


----------



## wirki

I am so glad that it worked that you got an ADR around the same time we have ours at Le Cellier.  I think we should ask if there is any way that your table and our tables could be close.  I am sure they will laugh at me, but it is worth trying.  

So far this is our plan
Sept 5-MK (hopefully the P&PP)
Sept 6-Epcot am prob. PI pm
Sept 7-AK am and Dinner with all of you Then might head to MK for EMH
Sept 8-DHS am (I have lunch at Sci-Fi at 11:30 with 2 extra seats) ??? pm
Sept 9-leave 

Still need to make other ADR's I just could not think after Daylight Savings Time.  I was beat up!!
Glenda could you send me the new updated crowd calendar??


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I am so enjoying watching everyone's plans..especially the meals

**Please take me off the list for Dec...as I am going with a cousin and my Dd who will be 2 1/2 in Dec We changed dates and added a day, woohoo...so I guess I wont be SOLO.....
BUT.....
Please add me for Sept 26-29..My first Food and Wine Festival..SOLO..woohoo...at POFQ & VWL 
So, I am going to peruse your  ADR list..looks great...for some ideas

Anyone here been to a F & W before? ANy suggestions? Thanks

I was going to joke around and say I was coming beginning of Sept NOW that all you guys have your ADR's set....lol..and say please?  just kidding...


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Hi Glenda -
> 
> According to Aubriee, we are going to 1900 Park Fare on Tuesday Sept 9 at 6:15 PM - I see you had that in bold at a different time.



CARP! I noticed that! I need to be finished dinner early so I can get to the party. I'll be able to change the time IF there is a Halloween Party that Tuesday. I'll just keep checking Disney's site for the dates!


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone

I just called Disney Dining and made a reservation for Lunch Solo at Liberty Tree Tavern on Friday, Sept 12 at 2 PM.  It's a table for 2, so I have one extra seat (and I can always call back for a bigger table.)    

Please let me know if you would like to join me!


----------



## Glendamax

Heya! Are any of you going to the Halloween Party? What about you PennConn? Let me know! OH Don't forget: if anyone finds out that there is a Tuesday Party, let me know!!!

-G


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Gmax...HI

They have the "tentative" dates for MNSSHP out...check the Theme Parks thread over at Resorsts....and if you compare those dates to the Sept park hrs that were just announced...they coincide with the MK closings at 7 pm!!

Hope that helps


----------



## Glendamax

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Gmax...HI
> 
> They have the "tentative" dates for MNSSHP out...check the Theme Parks thread over at Resorsts....and if you compare those dates to the Sept park hrs that were just announced...they coincide with the MK closings at 7 pm!!
> 
> Hope that helps



Thank you! I just went to Disney's site and saw that! So hopefully there will be Tuesday PARTY!!!!!! WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Hi Glenda -
> 
> According to Aubriee, we are going to 1900 Park Fare on Tuesday Sept 9 at 6:15 PM - I see you had that in bold at a different time.


One more thing:

If there is a Tuesday Party, then I could eat @ Park Fare before it starts. So hopefully we could run into each other!  

-G


----------



## kat3668

Hey all!
Dis cruisers I  noticed our itinerary for Jan cruise had changed...?

No Key West
Freeport and
No Jamiaca now Mexico instead?
Am I seeing this right???? 
http://travel.travelocity.com/ecrui...kId=&pPc=&action_code=TitleClick&price=&srRt=


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kat3668 said:


> Hey all!
> Dis cruisers I  noticed our itinerary for Jan cruise had changed...?
> 
> No Key West
> Freeport and
> No Jamiaca now Mexico instead?
> Am I seeing this right????
> http://travel.travelocity.com/ecrui...kId=&pPc=&action_code=TitleClick&price=&srRt=



Hey, how was your birthday trip??


----------



## ANTSS2001

One more day and I am done here at my old job and can DIS regularly... please accept my apology.... 





DisneyBride'03 said:


> I am so enjoying watching everyone's plans..especially the meals
> 
> **Please take me off the list for Dec...as I am going with a cousin and my Dd who will be 2 1/2 in Dec We changed dates and added a day, woohoo...so I guess I wont be SOLO.....
> BUT.....
> Please add me for Sept 26-29..My first Food and Wine Festival..SOLO..woohoo...at POFQ & VWL
> So, I am going to peruse your  ADR list..looks great...for some ideas
> 
> Anyone here been to a F & W before? ANy suggestions? Thanks
> 
> I was going to joke around and say I was coming beginning of Sept NOW that all you guys have your ADR's set....lol..and say please?  just kidding...



I will update by Wednesday... tomorrow is my last 16 hour shift  



Glendamax said:


> Heya! Are any of you going to the Halloween Party? What about you PennConn? Let me know! OH Don't forget: if anyone finds out that there is a Tuesday Party, let me know!!!
> 
> -G



if it falls between 6th to 12th...I am tagging along.. Pete ???  what do you think ??? Nicole???


----------



## PennConn

kat3668 said:


> Hey all!
> Dis cruisers I  noticed our itinerary for Jan cruise had changed...?
> 
> No Key West
> Freeport and
> No Jamiaca now Mexico instead?
> Am I seeing this right????
> http://travel.travelocity.com/ecrui...kId=&pPc=&action_code=TitleClick&price=&srRt=



Hi Kathy

Here is the link to our cruise on Carnival.com which shows the original itinerary:

http://www.carnival.com/Itinerary.a...teCode=BCA&sailingID=44805&sailDate=1/11/2009

And the link from expedia.com which shows the same:

http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dll?qscr=ksrs&tovr=-1294657289

Hopefully travelocity.com is mistaken! 

(Have you been posting to cruisecritic.com too?)


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> if it falls between 6th to 12th...I am tagging along.. Pete ???  what do you think ??? Nicole???



yesss, we will go! why not!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> yesss, we will go! why not!!!



Glenda... Klofan.. I just need the date so I can buy tickets before hand... I can get 4 discount  with my AP ...


----------



## Colette

Hi Kathy, Rich and Vanessa,
 There are some of the 6-day cruises that have a different itinerary, but ours is Key West, Grand Cayman and Ocho Rios. I did call Carnival to double check whether they may be making any changes in the future and they say that they haven't, but if for some reason they have to, they will call us to let us know. I hope this never happens because I specifically picked this cruise because it was the only one to go to Key West. I've never had an itinerary change in all my cruises-I don't have a "plan B" in mind-does anyone?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning....  

if there is do you mind reposting it again and I will do it tonight... sorry 

Today is my last double shift   So I can Dis the right way!!  I Promise!!!
 Pete... I need your home addy again... Pretty please... 

Have a good day Peeps!!!


----------



## LisaInNc

I am Lisa a single Mom going for 5 days on my own. I am staying at the POR April 9-14


----------



## kat3668

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hey, how was your birthday trip??



Was great but definately missed meeting up with Disers!


----------



## kat3668

PennConn said:


> Hi Kathy
> 
> Here is the link to our cruise on Carnival.com which shows the original itinerary:
> 
> http://www.carnival.com/Itinerary.a...teCode=BCA&sailingID=44805&sailDate=1/11/2009
> 
> And the link from expedia.com which shows the same:
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dll?qscr=ksrs&tovr=-1294657289
> 
> Hopefully travelocity.com is mistaken!
> 
> (Have you been posting to cruisecritic.com too?)



Whew what a relief although I would be happy with anything!

No I have'nt been posting over there yet.. I will have to head over now that my Disney trip is over I can focus on my cruise!


----------



## fakereadhed

Did you Sept. Solos hear the rumor about free dining? Supposed to be a code released in April. I know some of you are doing DDP, and if you are paying rack rate for your room you'll want to watch for it and save some $$$. Here's the link to the thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1757989


----------



## wirki

Hi everyone.  I heard that free dining is going to happen also.  (I already have it)  When making my ressie, the CM asked how I got it already as it has not been released. 

I just need one more place to eat and I am good with my TS's.  I canceled Sci-Fi and replaced it with Cali Grill. (nice trade I think)  So I just have one more to do.  Any suggestions?  I am trying to do meals that we would not go to with children.


----------



## aubriee

wirki said:


> Hi everyone.  I heard that free dining is going to happen also.  (I already have it)  When making my ressie, the CM asked how I got it already as it has not been released.
> 
> I just need one more place to eat and I am good with my TS's.  I canceled Sci-Fi and replaced it with Cali Grill. (nice trade I think)  So I just have one more to do.  Any suggestions?  I am trying to do meals that we would not go to with children.




We are going to Narcoosees one night.  Of course, like California Grill it is 2 TS credits, so I don't know if you'd want to do another 2 TS restaurant.

I'm doing the DxDDP for my May trip, but no way do I want three meals a day.  I've always wanted to try all the Signature restaurants though, so I have an early TS lunch scheduled for every day, then a 2 TS Signature restaurant scheduled for every night (California Grill, Jiko, Flying Fish, Artist Point, Narcoosee, Ciitrico, and Yatchsman Steak House).  

For our Sept trip I'll have my diabetic mom who must eat three meals a day and my ex who LOVES to eat, so we're hoping for free dining, then plan to upgrade to the Deluxe plan.  We have three meals/day scheduled most days, but are dining at Narcoosee's one night.


----------



## ANTSS2001

LisaInNc said:


> I am Lisa a single Mom going for 5 days on my own. I am staying at the POR April 9-14



shoot I am missing you by 5 days.. I fly in on the 19th


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> Hi Aubriee (Vanessa)
> 
> May I join you for:
> 
> *BREAKFAST Crystal Palace TU 9/9*
> 
> *DINNER 1900 Park Fare TU 9/9*
> 
> *DINNER Cape May WED 9/10 *
> 
> LUNCH Biergarten THURS 9/11
> 
> I would be happy to make ADR's for these four meals ... What time, and how many people are going?  Is anyone keeping track?
> 
> Also I will be making an ADR for Lunch at AKERSHUS on Friday 9/12 - would anyone like to join me?




hey Peeps!!!  Aubree.. PennConn ... what time are we dining on this restaurants... are we making individual adrs??? if yes can you post YOUR time. and I will call in for ours and the same time as yours!!!  Penn... did you make any adrs for these dates?


----------



## susanc

Hi All! 

Looks like I will be at AKL Sept 5-8th!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ANTSS2001....

I some how had a code attached to my household according to CRO...can you change me to WL & VWL...I couldnt pass up this deal at WL...and now it will be so easy to change resorts

promise my last request/change

Can anone tell me about Crystal Palace? Thanks!!!

Happy Easter.....!!!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey Peeps!!!  Aubree.. PennConn ... what time are we dining on this restaurants... are we making individual adrs??? if yes can you post YOUR time. and I will call in for ours and the same time as yours!!!  Penn... did you make any adrs for these dates?



ANTS, At the 180 day mark I was afraid we might not get everything we wanted, so I went ahead and made ADRs and included everyone, except Glenda's group (since I was not sure how many she would have each night).  If she wants me to add her group to any of these, I would be happy to do so.  I just need an idea of how many to add.  I figured if someone wanted to do something else, it wouldn't be a problem, as someone will probably want to join us between now and Sept.  I made the following ADRs:
Sat 9/6
L Garden Grill 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
D Chef's de France 6:00pm (aubriee+3)
Sun 9/7
B Chef Mickey's 8:10am (aubriee+3)
L Mama Melrose 12N (aubriee+3)
D Le Cellier 6:20pm with Wirki and rest of the group
Mon 9/8
B Tusker House 8:05 (aubriee+3)
L Yak & Yeti 12N (aubriee+3)
D Boma 6:30pm (aubriee+3, ANTS, Klofan, +1 extra seat)
Tues 9/9
B Crystal Palace 8:05 (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
L GF Cafe 12N (aubriee+3)
D 1900 Park Fare 6:15pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
Wed 9/10 
B Akershus 8:30am (aubriee+3)
L Tutto Italia 1pm (aubriee+3)
D Cape May 7:20pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
Thurs 9/11
B 1900 Park Fare 8:00am (aubriee+3)
L Biergarten 12N (aubriee+3, Rich, +2 extra seats)
D Maya Grill 7:15pm (aubriee+3)
Fri 9/12
L Wolfgang Pucks 12N (aubriee+3)
D Narcoosee's 7:30pm (aubriee+3)
Sat 9/13
B Whispering Canyon 8:00am (aubriee+3)
L Whispering Canyon 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
D Kona Cafe 7:10pm (aubriee+3)
Sun 9/14
L Tusker House 11:30am (aubriee+3)

If anybody wants to be taken off any of these or wants me try to add them to any of these, just let me know.  I just didn't want to take a chance that we might not get what we want, so I called at exactly 180 days out.  Just let me know if I need to make any additions/subtractions.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I'm going to be in the parks on the 19th, 20th, and 21st of April.  I arrive very late in the day at POR on the 18th and fly out on the 22nd.  I can't wait!  I'll be  along and having a blast!

*Saturday		04/19/08*
Epcot Day	9:00am to 9:00pm
Take a midday break at SSR:
Meet DIS Moderator OrlandoMike!
Lunch at Turf Club Café
Return to Epcot
See IllumiNations!

*Sunday		04/20/08*
Morning at Animal Kingdom	9:00am to 1:00pm
Evening at DHS	2:30pm to 8:30pm
Must see Block Party Bash
Hollywood Brown Derby using FDP
Fantasmic!

*Monday		04/21/08*
Coffee from Kona Coffee Bar give CM Beverly @ Kona Cafe a hug
Magic Kingdom	9:00am to 11:00pm
Lunch at LTT
Dinner at Pecos Bills Cafe
Must See Wishes!
See SpectroMagic Parade


----------



## Colette

Hi-I hope you all had a nice Easter-I check the boards every day even though I don't have a Disney trip planned for this year. I love to read about all of your plans, so don't let the chat go-this is the first time it's been on page 2, since we started, I think, so I'm moving it back up. Have a great weekend, wherever you are........


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Hi-I hope you all had a nice Easter-I check the boards every day even though I don't have a Disney trip planned for this year. I love to read about all of your plans, so don't let the chat go-this is the first time it's been on page 2, since we started, I think, so I'm moving it back up. Have a great weekend, wherever you are........



I have 3 trips planned so I'll send you some photos to keep you up to date


----------



## Colette

Thanks Brian-I'd love to see the pictures. I wish I could swing a trip this year, but the cruise in January has to be "it" for now. It will be fun to get together with Vanessa, Kathy and Rich.....
Did you ever order the t-shirt from the Reedy Creek Fire Dept? I had ordered Steve's in early November and finally it came in FEBRUARY-way past Christmas, which was when I wanted it for, but he liked it anyway, as well as the one that you sent....pretty slow service from them-I even had e-mailed them about it because I thought they may never have gotten the check I sent.
When are your trips scheduled?


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ANTSS2001....
> 
> I some how had a code attached to my household according to CRO...can you change me to WL & VWL...I couldnt pass up this deal at WL...and now it will be so easy to change resorts
> 
> promise my last request/change
> 
> Can anone tell me about Crystal Palace? Thanks!!!
> 
> Happy Easter.....!!!







love your new tag!
you wear it well.


----------



## bpmorley

Colette said:


> Thanks Brian-I'd love to see the pictures. I wish I could swing a trip this year, but the cruise in January has to be "it" for now. It will be fun to get together with Vanessa, Kathy and Rich.....
> Did you ever order the t-shirt from the Reedy Creek Fire Dept? I had ordered Steve's in early November and finally it came in FEBRUARY-way past Christmas, which was when I wanted it for, but he liked it anyway, as well as the one that you sent....pretty slow service from them-I even had e-mailed them about it because I thought they may never have gotten the check I sent.
> When are your trips scheduled?



Nah I never did order one.  We just got a new station shirt, you have to send me your addy again and I'll get you a new one.
Our trips are
May 20-28 @ BWV
Oct 17-25 @ SSR(waitlisted for BCV)
Nov 29- Dec 7 @ SSR  
As soon as i get the pictures I'll post some on here and email you some.


----------



## DisGal520

hi all solos.   I have, yes,  the elusive Le Cellier resssies at 1130 AM on May 20.  Two friends cannot make the trip.  Do not want to give up the lunch ADR.  

Sooooo if your plans put you in Epcot that morning, and would like to meet a fellow Diser for lunch, send me a PM.

Last May's lunch at Le Cellier was superb.  We arrived just before they officially opened for the day.  When they were ready to begin seating the wait staff gathered in the front hall and sang "O Canada" to all.  Charming.

Looking forward to a great meal again.  And now I have the opportunity to share with a fellow Diser or two.   What say ye?





DisGal


----------



## bpmorley

DisGal520 said:


> hi all solos.   I have, yes,  the elusive Le Cellier resssies at 1130 AM on May 20.  Two friends cannot make the trip.  Do not want to give up the lunch ADR.
> 
> Sooooo if your plans put you in Epcot that morning, and would like to meet a fellow Diser for lunch, send me a PM.
> 
> Last May's lunch at Le Cellier was superb.  We arrived just before they officially opened for the day.  When they were ready to begin seating the wait staff gathered in the front hall and sang "O Canada" to all.  Charming.
> 
> Looking forward to a great meal again.  And now I have the opportunity to share with a fellow Diser or two.   What say ye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DisGal



Darnit.  I don't get in til 5:30 that day.  I would have taken you up on that offer


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisGal520 said:


> hi all solos.   I have, yes,  the elusive Le Cellier resssies at 1130 AM on May 20.  Two friends cannot make the trip.  Do not want to give up the lunch ADR.
> 
> Sooooo if your plans put you in Epcot that morning, and would like to meet a fellow Diser for lunch, send me a PM.
> 
> Last May's lunch at Le Cellier was superb.  We arrived just before they officially opened for the day.  When they were ready to begin seating the wait staff gathered in the front hall and sang "O Canada" to all.  Charming.
> 
> Looking forward to a great meal again.  And now I have the opportunity to share with a fellow Diser or two.   What say ye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DisGal




aww I leave at 7:30 that morning  I love leCellier!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> love your new tag!
> you wear it well.



Thanks!!  Well, shall I mention how great that hula skirt looks??


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi Colette!!!

I think some have actually moved to another thread?....lol..or I chased them away!


----------



## Colette

Hi Diana- You didn't chase them away-everyone is just busy working. I  just printed up some of my pictures last week, for Rich, and I enjoy reliving all the fun things I did and all the great people I met in December. After this winter that we are STILL having in NH, I really wish I had a trip to look forward to sooner than next January, but with the cost to heat, for us, not to mention gas prices and food prices etc, etc, I wonder how those of you with bigger families do it. I'm glad I booked the cruise and my flights early because it doesn't look like anything is going to drop in price...........


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks!!  Well, shall I mention how great that hula skirt looks??


----------



## J&J

anyone going this week if so please pm


----------



## J&J

please pm can't always find my posts.

Any other solo traverls would like to  meet and say hello?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Colette said:


> Hi Diana- You didn't chase them away-everyone is just busy working. I  just printed up some of my pictures last week, for Rich, and I enjoy reliving all the fun things I did and all the great people I met in December. After this winter that we are STILL having in NH, I really wish I had a trip to look forward to sooner than next January, but with the cost to heat, for us, not to mention gas prices and food prices etc, etc, I wonder how those of you with bigger families do it. I'm glad I booked the cruise and my flights early because it doesn't look like anything is going to drop in price...........



Hi Colette....we just had to buy 6 airfares for June.... Luckily i got a great group rate w/United for our entire family! The prices really were scary!!!

Sept is my solo trip..and Dec its just me and my little one who will be 2 1/2! The DVC helpds...otherwise we wouldnt be able to do these trip either!

And I somehow managed to get a 40 % code for part of my Sept stay...
However, I would LOVE to have a cruise scheduled like you Next year we will be taking a break as we are out of points! lol
But this year we are celebrating our 5 yr anniv....Ava's 2nd bday (same day ) and DS14's 8th grade grad....all on 1 trip!!! We will be eating most of our meals in as well!!

Its nice to hear from you Colette  Take care!!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> ANTS, At the 180 day mark I was afraid we might not get everything we wanted, so I went ahead and made ADRs and included everyone, except Glenda's group (since I was not sure how many she would have each night).  If she wants me to add her group to any of these, I would be happy to do so.  I just need an idea of how many to add.  I figured if someone wanted to do something else, it wouldn't be a problem, as someone will probably want to join us between now and Sept.  I made the following ADRs:
> Sat 9/6
> L Garden Grill 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
> D Chef's de France 6:00pm (aubriee+3)
> Sun 9/7
> B Chef Mickey's 8:10am (aubriee+3)
> L Mama Melrose 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Le Cellier 6:20pm with Wirki and rest of the group
> Mon 9/8
> B Tusker House 8:05 (aubriee+3)
> L Yak & Yeti 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Boma 6:30pm (aubriee+3, ANTS, Klofan, +1 extra seat)
> Tues 9/9
> B Crystal Palace 8:05 (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> L GF Cafe 12N (aubriee+3)
> D 1900 Park Fare 6:15pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> Wed 9/10
> B Akershus 8:30am (aubriee+3)
> L Tutto Italia 1pm (aubriee+3)
> D Cape May 7:20pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> Thurs 9/11
> B 1900 Park Fare 8:00am (aubriee+3)
> L Biergarten 12N (aubriee+3, Rich, +2 extra seats)
> D Maya Grill 7:15pm (aubriee+3)
> Fri 9/12
> L Wolfgang Pucks 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Narcoosee's 7:30pm (aubriee+3)
> Sat 9/13
> B Whispering Canyon 8:00am (aubriee+3)
> L Whispering Canyon 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
> D Kona Cafe 7:10pm (aubriee+3)
> Sun 9/14
> L Tusker House 11:30am (aubriee+3)
> 
> If anybody wants to be taken off any of these or wants me try to add them to any of these, just let me know.  I just didn't want to take a chance that we might not get what we want, so I called at exactly 180 days out.  Just let me know if I need to make any additions/subtractions.



Hi Aubriee

It looks pretty likely that I'll be bringing my friend  Adrian along on the trip - Is it possible to add him to Crystal Palace Breakfast, Cape May Clam Bake, and 1900 Park Fare (These are all table for 7, so I would think there is already an 8th seat at the table).    Also, can Adrian take one of the Extra Beirgarten seats?   Thanks!


----------



## PennConn

wirki said:


> I made it for 8.  I am not sure if I could call and make it for more or not.  The woman that I talked to at 6:10 this morning (chicago time) was not very helpful.  She seemed like I was putting her out for doing her job  I hate when they act like that.  Let me know if you think I should make it for more.  I could call and try to add
> 
> Debbie



Hi Debbie

Is there room for my friend Adrian at Le Cellier?  He most likely is now coming on the trip.  Please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## PennConn

Colette said:


> Hi-I hope you all had a nice Easter-I check the boards every day even though I don't have a Disney trip planned for this year. I love to read about all of your plans, so don't let the chat go-this is the first time it's been on page 2, since we started, I think, so I'm moving it back up. Have a great weekend, wherever you are........



Hi Colette

I did have a nice Easter - especially since I spent it with you!


----------



## wirki

PennConn said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> Is there room for my friend Adrian at Le Cellier?  He most likely is now coming on the trip.  Please let me know.  Thanks!



I will call tomorrow and see if I can add 1 to our ADR.  I will let you know.


----------



## Colette

Rich-spending Easter with you and your family was very special-thanks for a nice day......


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> Hi Aubriee
> 
> It looks pretty likely that I'll be bringing my friend  Adrian along on the trip - Is it possible to add him to Crystal Palace Breakfast, Cape May Clam Bake, and 1900 Park Fare (These are all table for 7, so I would think there is already an 8th seat at the table).    Also, can Adrian take one of the Extra Beirgarten seats?   Thanks!



Rich, I just noticed that when I put our numbers down I typed Aubriee+3.  It should  have been Aubriee +2 (husband + mom=2 not 3)    Anyway, I originally made all the ADRs for 6 (ANTS, Klofan, Rich, mom, husband, and myself).  I also made Biergarten for six just in case ANTS and Klofan wanted to join us.  Anyway, I just called and changed Crystal Palace, 1900 Park Fare, and Cape May to eight people.  The only problem was she had to book us at two tables for Cape May, but she said that as long as we checked in together that they would probably seat us together.  So everything should be fine and we now have one extra seat at each of those ADRs in case someone does want to join us later.  Can't wait to meet your friend.


----------



## wirki

Hey Rich, I called and they said that I could not add 1 to the ADR.  What we could do is change to 7:30/7:35 and have 3 different tables of 3.  I said no because I did not know what to do.

Sorry.


----------



## aubriee

wirki said:


> Hey Rich, I called and they said that I could not add 1 to the ADR.  What we could do is change to 7:30/7:35 and have 3 different tables of 3.  I said no because I did not know what to do.
> 
> Sorry.




Debbie, I just called and was able to get a Le Cellier ADR for three people at 6:35pm.  I believe our original ADR is at 6:20pm. Right?  Le Cellier is always running 45 min to an hour behind.  Maybe we can do the same thing we're going to have to do at Cape May.  If we all check in as a group they will usually try to seat us all together.  At least that's what they did when we all ate there this past Dec.  It wasn't a problem.  Do you guys want to try it?  If so, we would now have an extra two seats in case anyone else wants to join us later.  In Dec. Le Cellier had ten of us seated at a table.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> Debbie, I just called and was able to get a Le Cellier ADR for three people at 6:35pm.  I believe our original ADR is at 6:20pm. Right?  Le Cellier is always running 45 min to an hour behind.  Maybe we can do the same thing we're going to have to do at Cape May.  If we all check in as a group they will usually try to seat us all together.  At least that's what they did when we all ate there this past Dec.  It wasn't a problem.  Do you guys want to try it?  If so, we would now have an extra two seats in case anyone else wants to join us later.  In Dec. Le Cellier had ten of us seated at a table.



Hi Aubriee

Did we have separate ADR's in December, or just one for 10 people?  Anyway Adrian definitely is going - he booked his flight today.  He and I could always do something on our own that night if the Le Cellier group doesn't work out.


----------



## wirki

I am so sorry about not making the ADR for more people.  I have never meet up with anyone before and just did not think that others may want to join.  I am sorry.
I would hate for you to miss out on LeCellier with us.  Would you be willing to try the ADR at 6:30 and try to get it close by the other table.  Then at least we can sit and wait together and maybe do a little something after??


----------



## PennConn

wirki said:


> I am so sorry about not making the ADR for more people.  I have never meet up with anyone before and just did not think that others may want to join.  I am sorry.
> I would hate for you to miss out on LeCellier with us.  Would you be willing to try the ADR at 6:30 and try to get it close by the other table.  Then at least we can sit and wait together and maybe do a little something after??



That sounds fine with me ...


----------



## wirki

Well I just got off the phone and I have gotten an ADR for 3 @ 6:45.  It was the closest I could get.


----------



## PennConn

wirki said:


> Well I just got off the phone and I have gotten an ADR for 3 @ 6:45.  It was the closest I could get.



Thanks for doing that ... So how many ADR's and times do we have for Le Cellier?


----------



## wirki

I have one @ 6:20 for 8 and then another @ 6:45 for 3.

They will not cancel one because there are 2 ressies under my name will they??  I have heard of them doing that before and I just thought about it.  I explained the reason for getting the extra table, but not sure if it was noted in the ressie.  Now I am nervous.  
Not sure if aubriee made that ressie or not that is why I went ahead and did it.  We can always cancel mine if she did.
Debbie


----------



## aubriee

wirki said:


> I have one @ 6:20 for 8 and then another @ 6:45 for 3.
> 
> They will not cancel one because there are 2 ressies under my name will they??  I have heard of them doing that before and I just thought about it.  I explained the reason for getting the extra table, but not sure if it was noted in the ressie.  Now I am nervous.
> Not sure if aubriee made that ressie or not that is why I went ahead and did it.  We can always cancel mine if she did.
> Debbie



Hey, Debbie!  I did make that ADR, just in case we needed it.  That will give us at least two extra seats in case someone wants to join us later.  Again I don't really think they will have a problem seating us all together.  I know most restaurants will try.  With that many people what they usually do is put all those tables for two together right there in front of the fireplace (I don't remember what that particular 'province' is called).  Since my ADR is just a little earlier (6:35) and closer to our other ADR (6:20) how about if we just keep that one.  

If free dining happens to be offered during that time Le Cellier is going to be booked solid and will also be running way behind.  At least they have been the last three Septembers when we've been there.  A fellow DISer would probably really appreciate the ADR you made or maybe we could keep it for just a little while, in case some more DISers want to join us.   If you do decide to keep it, you might want to call back and make sure it is noted why you have two tables reserved (although the CM booked two tables for me at Cape May when I called to add Rich's friend).  She just noted that we were now a party of eight.


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> I did make that ADR, just in case we needed it.  That will give us at least two extra seats in case someone wants to join us later.



If this is on Sunday, 9/7, I'd love to be included! That's my arrival day and I'll be at AKV. I don't have airline tickets yet, but hopefully I can get something early.


----------



## macraven

wirki said:


> I have one @ 6:20 for 8 and then another @ 6:45 for 3.
> 
> They will not cancel one because there are 2 ressies under my name will they??  I have heard of them doing that before and I just thought about it.  I explained the reason for getting the extra table, but not sure if it was noted in the ressie.  Now I am nervous.
> Not sure if aubriee made that ressie or not that is why I went ahead and did it.  We can always cancel mine if she did.
> Debbie




just to let you know, that happened to me twice when i made adr's for a group.  i had two ressies connected to my home # for the same date but a time period apart.

i had to call back and put one of the adr's on my cell number.
i then had one adr with my home # and the other with my cell#.

when they go through and check on bookings, they will cancel out over bookings based on the phone number you gave.

adr's are connected to phone numbers not packages or room reservations.


----------



## wirki

macraven said:


> just to let you know, that happened to me twice when i made adr's for a group.  i had two ressies connected to my home # for the same date but a time period apart.
> 
> i had to call back and put one of the adr's on my cell number.
> i then had one adr with my home # and the other with my cell#.
> 
> when they go through and check on bookings, they will cancel out over bookings based on the phone number you gave.
> 
> adr's are connected to phone numbers not packages or room reservations.



This is good to know.  One is under my cell and one under my home.  But I will call back today after I pick up DD from school.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## macraven

wirki said:


> This is good to know.  One is under my cell and one under my home.  But I will call back today after I pick up DD from school.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up



you bet.

anything to help a homie on the dis


----------



## Jetsong

colette, I also know Marsha. when in June are you going ..I'll be there June 4-10.. would love to go to cape may with you ..if you are there during this time
cathy


----------



## wirki

I canceled my 6:45.

As of right now we have 9/7 @ 6:20 for 8
                                 9/7 @ 6:35 for 3

Who is going:
 wirki+1, Klofan, Ants, aubriee+2, Rich+1
So we have room for 2 correct??


----------



## J&J

anyone else like to share a ride or cup of tea?


----------



## jamstew

wirki said:


> I canceled my 6:45.
> 
> As of right now we have 9/7 @ 6:20 for 8
> 9/7 @ 6:35 for 3
> 
> Who is going:
> wirki+1, Klofan, Ants, aubriee+2, Rich+1
> So we have room for 2 correct??



I'm still interested if you have the space


----------



## wirki

jamstew said:


> I'm still interested if you have the space



From the looks of it we do.  So we will count you in.


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> From the looks of it we do.  So we will count you in.



And I think one of my friends is coming now! So save a save spot for her too.


----------



## jamstew

wirki said:


> From the looks of it we do.  So we will count you in.



Awesome! I have it on my calendar


----------



## wirki

klofan said:


> And I think one of my friends is coming now! So save a save spot for her too.





jamstew said:


> Awesome! I have it on my calendar



Well that takes up the 2 extra spots we had.  Thanks aubriee for calling.  I just hope they will put us all together!!  It will make it easier with the seating


----------



## kat3668

Hey Anttss can you add me to the Jan 2009 cruise,,, Thanks


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone  

Well I just got off the phone with AAA Travel, so now it's official that my friend Adrian is joining our group.     I'm sure you all will love him!


----------



## Poohbear67

My I rejoin in again,  Sorry its been so long.

I just changed my dates from 9-11th - 9-21st  Now will be there from 9-7th -  9-14th

I already have ressies at the following:

Chef Mickey's the 7th at 5:05  about 20 people(Bachlorette Party for me)

8th 8:00 CP

10th at 1900 Park 5:45

So if anyone would like a lonley travoler to join them for a ressie I sure would appreicate. 

Hey Glendamax how are you doing gal????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> My I rejoin in again,  Sorry its been so long.
> 
> I just changed my dates from 9-11th - 9-21st  Now will be there from 9-7th -  9-14th
> 
> I already have ressies at the following:
> 
> Chef Mickey's the 7th at 5:05  about 20 people(Bachlorette Party for me)
> 
> 8th 8:00 CP
> 
> 10th at 1900 Park 5:45
> 
> So if anyone would like a lonley travoler to join them for a ressie I sure would appreicate.
> 
> Hey Glendamax how are you doing gal????




Pete.. did you already canceled Nicole???  if not Nancy can just take her place...

hey Peeps!! as soon as April is over... I promise to behave and settle in 

It seems like my 2008 is napping like there's no tomorrow  from one catastrophe to another... 

Have a good weekend Peeps!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Pete.. did you already canceled Nicole???  if not Nancy can just take her place...
> 
> hey Peeps!! as soon as April is over... I promise to behave and settle in
> 
> It seems like my 2008 is napping like there's no tomorrow  from one catastrophe to another...
> 
> Have a good weekend Peeps!!!



Yeah, well I gave her a week to give me a definite answer. So, I'll let everyone know in a few days if she's coming. Did you get my message on my myspace about it?!


----------



## PennConn

Poohbear67 said:


> My I rejoin in again,  Sorry its been so long.
> 
> I just changed my dates from 9-11th - 9-21st  Now will be there from 9-7th -  9-14th
> 
> I already have ressies at the following:
> 
> Chef Mickey's the 7th at 5:05  about 20 people(Bachlorette Party for me)
> 
> 8th 8:00 CP
> 
> 10th at 1900 Park 5:45
> 
> So if anyone would like a lonley travoler to join them for a ressie I sure would appreicate.
> 
> Hey Glendamax how are you doing gal????



Hi Nancy

Are you going to 1900 Park Fare alone?  Would you rather join our group at 1900 Park Fare at 6:15 on Tuesday Sept 9?   

Aubriee

Since you added Adrian to 1900 Park Fare and he's Person #7, is there an eighth spot for Nancy?


----------



## Poohbear67

PennConn said:


> Hi Nancy
> 
> Are you going to 1900 Park Fare alone?  Would you rather join our group at 1900 Park Fare at 6:15 on Tuesday Sept 9?
> 
> Aubriee
> 
> Since you added Adrian to 1900 Park Fare and he's Person #7, is there an eighth spot for Nancy?



I am going on the 10th to Park Fare with 3other people but I could always go on the 9th with fellow Dissers would love it.  Thanks for the offer if it still stands but if its filled I do understand. just pm me with all the info and I will mark it on my calendar


----------



## Poohbear67

How many people are going to be at Disney on the 7th and out of those who already has ressies??

If you don't and want to come join us for the Bachlorette Dinner party then off to MK for some fun please let me know so I can add you into the ressie at Chef Mickey's at 5:05pm and if you can't make the ressies and want to join in the fun at MK pm me and I will give you my cell number and we can come up with somewhere to meet when everyone is ready to.


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> ANTS, At the 180 day mark I was afraid we might not get everything we wanted, so I went ahead and made ADRs and included everyone, except Glenda's group (since I was not sure how many she would have each night).  If she wants me to add her group to any of these, I would be happy to do so.  I just need an idea of how many to add.  I figured if someone wanted to do something else, it wouldn't be a problem, as someone will probably want to join us between now and Sept.  I made the following ADRs:
> Sat 9/6
> L Garden Grill 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
> D Chef's de France 6:00pm (aubriee+3)
> Sun 9/7
> B Chef Mickey's 8:10am (aubriee+3)
> L Mama Melrose 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Le Cellier 6:20pm with Wirki and rest of the group
> Mon 9/8
> B Tusker House 8:05 (aubriee+3)
> L Yak & Yeti 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Boma 6:30pm (aubriee+3, ANTS, Klofan, +1 extra seat)
> Tues 9/9
> B Crystal Palace 8:05 (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> L GF Cafe 12N (aubriee+3)
> D 1900 Park Fare 6:15pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> Wed 9/10
> B Akershus 8:30am (aubriee+3)
> L Tutto Italia 1pm (aubriee+3)
> D Cape May 7:20pm (aubriee+3, Rich, ANTS, Klofan)
> Thurs 9/11
> B 1900 Park Fare 8:00am (aubriee+3)
> L Biergarten 12N (aubriee+3, Rich, +2 extra seats)
> D Maya Grill 7:15pm (aubriee+3)
> Fri 9/12
> L Wolfgang Pucks 12N (aubriee+3)
> D Narcoosee's 7:30pm (aubriee+3)
> Sat 9/13
> B Whispering Canyon 8:00am (aubriee+3)
> L Whispering Canyon 12:30pm (aubriee+3)
> D Kona Cafe 7:10pm (aubriee+3)
> Sun 9/14
> L Tusker House 11:30am (aubriee+3)
> 
> If anybody wants to be taken off any of these or wants me try to add them to any of these, just let me know.  I just didn't want to take a chance that we might not get what we want, so I called at exactly 180 days out.  Just let me know if I need to make any additions/subtractions.



Hi Nancy

This is more or less the "master list" of the ADR's - please let Aubriee / Vanessa know if you would like to join our group for any of these meals


----------



## Poohbear67

PennConn said:


> Hi Nancy
> 
> This is more or less the "master list" of the ADR's - please let Aubriee / Vanessa know if you would like to join our group for any of these meals



9-13 for Whispering Cafe for lunch please put me down!!!!


----------



## wirki

Did you all see this???
Le Cellier has changed their menu


----------



## kat3668

Thinkin of sneaking down for free dining.. Is there any room for me????
Pretty please


----------



## aubriee

Poohbear67 said:


> I am going on the 10th to Park Fare with 3other people but I could always go on the 9th with fellow Dissers would love it.  Thanks for the offer if it still stands but if its filled I do understand. just pm me with all the info and I will mark it on my calendar



I just called and added seats to some of the ADRs I thought more people might want to join us for.  I had to change some of the times a little, but they were still pretty close to what I had originally.  Anyway, I was able to add two seats to the 1900 Park Fare ADR and have added you to the list.  The time though is now 7:30pm on 09/09/08  Look forward to meeting you.



Poohbear67 said:


> 9-13 for Whispering Cafe for lunch please put me down!!!!



Done



kat3668 said:


> Thinkin of sneaking down for free dining.. Is there any room for me????
> Pretty please



As I told Poohbear I just called and was able to add some chairs to some of the ADRs I thought others might be interested in.  On Sunday 09/07/08 we have three extra chairs at Chef Mickey's at 8:15am.  Also on Sunday 09/07/08 I was able to add an extra chair to the table I had a Le Cellier for 6:35pm (but would need to be there by 6:20pm in order to try to be seated with the rest of the group).  On Monday 09/08/08 we have three extra chairs for Tusker House at 8:10am.  Also on Monday 09/08/08 we have three extra chairs for Boma at 6:30pm.  On Tuesday 09/09/08 we have one extra chair for Crystal Palace at 8:05am.  Also on Tuesday 09/09/08 we have two extra seats at 1900 Park Fare at 7:30pm.    

If anyone wants these seats or would like for me to try to add them to one of the other ADRs just let me know and I'll be glad to try.  As it gets closer to our trips, maybe you guys could PM me your cell phone numbers and I'll make a list and PM them to everybody.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Magic Your Way Package FREE Dining Plan

A 5-night/6-day package includes: (longer and shorter stays are available) 

5 nights at a select Disney Resort 
6 Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket 
FREE Disney Dining Plan 
3 night minimum length of stay - 14 night maximum 


Booking Dates: 
4/07/08  6/22/08 - Disney VISA Card Holders 
4/10/08  6/22/08 - Everyone


Travel Dates:  8/24/08  9/20/08


Prices start at: 
$57 per person, per day for family of 4 at select Value Resorts (std room)
$73 per person, per day for family of 4 at select Moderate Resorts (std room)
$104 per person, per day for family of 4 at Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa (studio) 


Booking Codes:
Magic Your Way Package plus Dining - AYG
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining - AYI
Magic Your Way Package plus Dine with Wine - AYH
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining with Wine - AYJ 
*Offer available for stays most nights 8/24/08-9/20/08. Availability is limited and certain restrictions apply. Tickets are for one Theme Park per day and must be used within 14 days of first use.  No group rates or other discounts apply.


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> I just called and added seats to some of the ADRs I thought more people might want to join us for.  I had to change some of the times a little, but they were still pretty close to what I had originally.  Anyway, I was able to add two seats to the 1900 Park Fare ADR and have added you to the list.  The time though is now 7:30pm on 09/09/08  Look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> As I told Poohbear I just called and was able to add some chairs to some of the ADRs I thought others might be interested in.  On Sunday 09/07/08 we have three extra chairs at Chef Mickey's at 8:15am.  Also on Sunday 09/07/08 I was able to add an extra chair to the table I had a Le Cellier for 6:35pm (but would need to be there by 6:20pm in order to try to be seated with the rest of the group).  On Monday 09/08/08 we have three extra chairs for Tusker House at 8:10am.  Also on Monday 09/08/08 we have three extra chairs for Boma at 6:30pm.  On Tuesday 09/09/08 we have one extra chair for Crystal Palace at 8:05am.  Also on Tuesday 09/09/08 we have two extra seats at 1900 Park Fare at 7:30pm.
> 
> If anyone wants these seats or would like for me to try to add them to one of the other ADRs just let me know and I'll be glad to try.  As it gets closer to our trips, maybe you guys could PM me your cell phone numbers and I'll make a list and PM them to everybody.



I have adr's at CP on monday but would love to cancel them and take that last seat on tuesday at CP if its still open?  Just let me know so I can cancel my ressie for Monday.


----------



## aubriee

Poohbear67 said:


> I have adr's at CP on monday but would love to cancel them and take that last seat on tuesday at CP if its still open?  Just let me know so I can cancel my ressie for Monday.



Great!  Would love to have you.  I'm thinking Kat may also want to join us and hopefully a couple more, so I just called again and changed the ADR to 12 people.  The CM said she had to book 2 tables, but made a note that it was a reservation for 12 and said we should all be seated together.  The time is 8:10am.  Being that early you have to have the ADR number and name to get into the park.  I can either PM them to everyone or else we can meet somewhere right outside the gate (WL boat dock maybe?).  Getting in that early, we should be able to get some great pictures of the castle with no one but us in them.  

klofan, is your friend coming and do I need to include them in any of the ADRs? Right now for Crystal Palace I have Rich, Adrian, Nancy, Ants, Klofan, myself, plus my two family members.  If Kat and your friend wants to join us, that would leave two seats still available.


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Great!  Would love to have you.  I'm thinking Kat may also want to join us and hopefully a couple more, so I just called again and changed the ADR to 12 people.  The CM said she had to book 2 tables, but made a note that it was a reservation for 12 and said we should all be seated together.  The time is 8:10am.  Being that early you have to have the ADR number and name to get into the park.  I can either PM them to everyone or else we can meet somewhere right outside the gate (WL boat dock maybe?).  Getting in that early, we should be able to get some great pictures of the castle with no one but us in them.
> 
> klofan, is your friend coming and do I need to include them in any of the ADRs? Right now for Crystal Palace I have Rich, Adrian, Nancy, Ants, Klofan, myself, plus my two family members.  If Kat and your friend wants to join us, that would leave two seats still available.



Ants and i will probably come together so we will most likely meet you at MK just give me a time and i will talk with her.  We are bunking together in Sept.

Now all I have to do is call and cancel my 9-8 ressies for Cp Thanks so much Aubriee.


----------



## aubriee

Who all got free dining this morning?  I called right at 7:00, was on hold ten minutes, but was able to get the DxDDP.  I had already booked PORS with one day MYW tickets, so all she had to do was add the free dining.  I was able to keep the same confirmation number.  Good luck to anyone who's calling.


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Who all got free dining this morning?  I called right at 7:00, was on hold ten minutes, but was able to get the DxDDP.  I had already booked PORS with one day MYW tickets, so all she had to do was add the free dining.  I was able to keep the same confirmation number.  Good luck to anyone who's calling.



I am already booked with free dining from last years Bounce Back.

Congrates to you all who got Free dining this year!!!!

okay Aubriee I have to ask and I know I should post this on the other thread but here we go

the difference between DDP and DXDDP is what???  you get wine right and app??? is that it???


----------



## aubriee

Poohbear67 said:


> I am already booked with free dining from last years Bounce Back.
> 
> Congrates to you all who got Free dining this year!!!!
> 
> okay Aubriee I have to ask and I know I should post this on the other thread but here we go
> 
> the difference between DDP and DXDDP is what???  you get wine right and app??? is that it???



They have the DDP, the DxDDP, DDP with Wine option, and the DxDDP with wine option.  

With the basic DDP everyone in the room gets 1 snack/day, 1 CS per day (entree or combo meal, dessert, and nonalcoholic beverage), and 1 TS per day (entree, dessert, nonalcoholic beverage).  Tip not included of course.

With the DxDDP everyone in the room get 2 snacks/day, three meal credits/day and may use them as CS or TS in any combination.  In other words you can have three TS meals/day if you want, or three CS, or TS for  late breakfast and a 2 credit Signature meal for dinner, or TS for breakfast, CS lunch, then TS dinner.  The credits are not differentiated into CS or TS credits in other words. Plus it includes the appetizer at every meal.  Everyone also gets a resort refillable mug. Again tips are not included.  (Basically you get two snacks instead of one/day, the mug, three meals instead of two/day, can eat all TS if you want, never setting foot into a CS restaurant if you dont want to, and get the appetizer back for an extra $32.00/day). 

I'm not really sure about the wine option, but think you get a bottle of wine in your room every night maybe?

My group loves to eat, my mom is a diabetic and MUST eat three meals/day anyway, we prefer the appetizers more than the desserts, and don't spend all day touring the parks anyway, so don't mind spending the time to do three TS meals/day. It's alot of food, but we don't have to eat everything and like knowing everything is paid for before we arrive.


----------



## kat3668

Hi Aubriee,
Well just booked for the 6th through the 13th at ASMU
Can you add me to theses ressies.....

Sunday 9/7 Lecellier
Monday 9/8 Boma
Tues 9/9  Crystal palace and 1900 Park fare
Wed 9/10  Cape May
Thurs 9/11 Biergarten

Thanks~


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> They have the DDP, the DxDDP, DDP with Wine option, and the DxDDP with wine option.
> 
> With the basic DDP everyone in the room gets 1 snack/day, 1 CS per day (entree or combo meal, dessert, and nonalcoholic beverage), and 1 TS per day (entree, dessert, nonalcoholic beverage).  Tip not included of course.
> 
> With the DxDDP everyone in the room get 2 snacks/day, three meal credits/day and may use them as CS or TS in any combination.  In other words you can have three TS meals/day if you want, or three CS, or TS for  late breakfast and a 2 credit Signature meal for dinner, or TS for breakfast, CS lunch, then TS dinner.  The credits are not differentiated into CS or TS credits in other words. Plus it includes the appetizer at every meal.  Everyone also gets a resort refillable mug. Again tips are not included.  (Basically you get two snacks instead of one/day, the mug, three meals instead of two/day, can eat all TS if you want, never setting foot into a CS restaurant if you dont want to, and get the appetizer back for an extra $32.00/day).
> 
> I'm not really sure about the wine option, but think you get a bottle of wine in your room every night maybe?
> 
> My group loves to eat, my mom is a diabetic and MUST eat three meals/day anyway, we prefer the appetizers more than the desserts, and don't spend all day touring the parks anyway, so don't mind spending the time to do three TS meals/day. It's alot of food, but we don't have to eat everything and like knowing everything is paid for before we arrive.





You are the bomb gal thank you so much for breaking that down for me so I can understand it.

I do have a bit of bad news on the 1900 park fare I am really sorry but I have 2 tickets to go to the MNSSHP that night already and I totally forgot when i asked to be put on the list.  You will never know how sorry I am I really wanted to do with you guys but we will still have CP!!!!  

My memory is always the best (had a stroke about 7yrs ago).  Again I am sooo Sorry.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I see several very familiar names here.   

Might I join in?  I made ressies for Aug 30th thru Sept 13th, subject to change a bit. 

Not sure if I will be solo but am hoping I will.  I have not been alone in nearly 37 years and am looking forward to getting to know myself.   

I am very  busy this week but will start figuring out ADR's next week.  

Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making a few new ones.   

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## macraven

SlightlyGoofy said:


> I see several very familiar names here.
> 
> Might I join in?  I made ressies for Aug 30th thru Sept 13th, subject to change a bit.
> 
> Not sure if I will be solo but am hoping I will.  I have not been alone in nearly 37 years and am looking forward to getting to know myself.
> 
> I am very  busy this week but will start figuring out ADR's next week.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making a few new ones.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda




i'm sorry our dates aren't closer together.
i would love to meet you in person .

i have been going solo to the motherland and darkside for the last 5 years.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Macraven, Shucks, darn and just plain fudge@!!!! 

I just hate it when folks I know and would love to know better do not  plan well enough to be there when I am.  It is all about ME, ya know???? 

I would ask for tips on going solo but I go solo even when I  take my hubby with.   Luckily I am very good at amusing myself.  Bet YOU are too!!  Just think of what we could do TOGETHER????   

SG/Linda


----------



## PennConn

kat3668 said:


> Hi Aubriee,
> Well just booked for the 6th through the 13th at ASMU
> Can you add me to theses ressies.....
> 
> Sunday 9/7 Lecellier
> Monday 9/8 Boma
> Tues 9/9  Crystal palace and 1900 Park fare
> Wed 9/10  Cape May
> Thurs 9/11 Biergarten
> 
> Thanks~



Hi Kathy   

I am so GLAD you are going in September!   You'll get to meet my new friend Adrian  too (He may be coming on the January cruise too )  And I'm glad you are joining many of our DDP's!


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> They have the DDP, the DxDDP, DDP with Wine option, and the DxDDP with wine option.
> 
> With the basic DDP everyone in the room gets 1 snack/day, 1 CS per day (entree or combo meal, dessert, and nonalcoholic beverage), and 1 TS per day (entree, dessert, nonalcoholic beverage).  Tip not included of course.
> 
> With the DxDDP everyone in the room get 2 snacks/day, three meal credits/day and may use them as CS or TS in any combination.  In other words you can have three TS meals/day if you want, or three CS, or TS for  late breakfast and a 2 credit Signature meal for dinner, or TS for breakfast, CS lunch, then TS dinner.  The credits are not differentiated into CS or TS credits in other words. Plus it includes the appetizer at every meal.  Everyone also gets a resort refillable mug. Again tips are not included.  (Basically you get two snacks instead of one/day, the mug, three meals instead of two/day, can eat all TS if you want, never setting foot into a CS restaurant if you dont want to, and get the appetizer back for an extra $32.00/day).
> 
> I'm not really sure about the wine option, but think you get a bottle of wine in your room every night maybe?
> 
> My group loves to eat, my mom is a diabetic and MUST eat three meals/day anyway, we prefer the appetizers more than the desserts, and don't spend all day touring the parks anyway, so don't mind spending the time to do three TS meals/day. It's alot of food, but we don't have to eat everything and like knowing everything is paid for before we arrive.



If I have already booked for 6 nights at POR with MYW with Park Hopper and More options, am I eligible for Free Dining, or did I have to ask for that when I first made the reservation?   (I guess it couldn't hurt to E-Mail my travel agent and find out!  )


----------



## PennConn

kat3668 said:


> Hi Aubriee,
> Well just booked for the 6th through the 13th at ASMU
> Can you add me to theses ressies.....
> 
> Sunday 9/7 Lecellier
> Monday 9/8 Boma
> Tues 9/9  Crystal palace and 1900 Park fare
> Wed 9/10  Cape May
> Thurs 9/11 Biergarten
> 
> Thanks~



Aubriee / Vanessa  

Could you be a pal and send out an updated ADR list with the new times when you have a chance?   I'm getting confused!   (Although it doesn't take much .... )


----------



## macraven

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Macraven, Shucks, darn and just plain fudge@!!!!
> 
> I just hate it when folks I know and would love to know better do not  plan well enough to be there when I am.  It is all about ME, ya know????
> 
> I would ask for tips on going solo but I go solo even when I  take my hubby with.   Luckily I am very good at amusing myself.  Bet YOU are too!!  Just think of what we could do TOGETHER????
> 
> SG/Linda





aim for end of sept/ early oct next time.
pencil me in on your calendar for 09........ 

i have for the last 4 years gone over the columbus day weekend at universal for HHN after my 10 nights at disney first

 i'm at disney for 10 nights  prior then move over to hrh.


keep that in mind for next year.

and, this will be my 19th stay at sports.


i had the back second to the corner room last september.....!!
football 10


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Mac, my dear friend.  I was at Sports from 09/09-10/02 2007 in bldg 10, Touchdown and walked through the food court most every night gleaming in lime green colors.  My room was right near the food court and my window was decorated to a farethewell.

I met dozens of DISers and need to check but I am sure that among my souvenirs I had a LGM from MacRaven, either this trip or another.  Senile, ya know?   (ME)

I went to two of the GLOW parties over at POP and that is why I am staying over there this trip.  My hubby can go to the room and rest or watch TV or find food at the food court and I can play, if he comes with.  
I was back for ten more days just before Christmas. 

Since I carefully planned the dates last year so that I could get a second Free Dining out of these Ap's it is entirely possible that I will be back next year and since I prefer the end of the promotion so that I can see the concerts at EPCOT would you like to have me save you a seat??? 

SG/Linda


----------



## macraven

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Mac, my dear friend.  I was at Sports from 09/09-10/02 2007 in bldg 10, Touchdown and walked through the food court most every night gleaming in lime green colors.  My room was right near the food court and my window was decorated to a farethewell.
> 
> I met dozens of DISers and need to check but I am sure that among my souvenirs I had a LGM from MacRaven, either this trip or another.  Senile, ya know?   (ME)
> 
> I went to two of the GLOW parties over at POP and that is why I am staying over there this trip.  My hubby can go to the room and rest or watch TV or find food at the food court and I can play, if he comes with.
> I was back for ten more days just before Christmas.
> 
> Since I carefully planned the dates last year so that I could get a second Free Dining out of these Ap's it is entirely possible that I will be back next year and since I prefer the end of the promotion so that I can see the concerts at EPCOT would you like to have me save you a seat???
> 
> SG/Linda





what !!!

i was in room 0147, the green section near you at football 10 last year...

i was there from sept 24 and checked out on oct 5 and went over to hrh then.


hey, i left you a LMG head..........do you still have it?

the first time i left you one, 06 , you and your husband were like second to end if not end room on the back side of touchdown 10, first floor.
i think your husband was sick a lot during that trip so i didn't know on the door.  think the privacy sign was on the door handle.


yes, pencil me in for next year!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Hi Aubriee,
> Well just booked for the 6th through the 13th at ASMU
> Can you add me to theses ressies.....
> 
> Sunday 9/7 Lecellier
> Monday 9/8 Boma
> Tues 9/9  Crystal palace and 1900 Park fare
> Wed 9/10  Cape May
> Thurs 9/11 Biergarten
> 
> Thanks~





SlightlyGoofy said:


> I see several very familiar names here.
> 
> Might I join in?  I made ressies for Aug 30th thru Sept 13th, subject to change a bit.
> 
> Not sure if I will be solo but am hoping I will.  I have not been alone in nearly 37 years and am looking forward to getting to know myself.
> 
> I am very  busy this week but will start figuring out ADR's next week.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making a few new ones.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda



September 2008

SlightlyGoofy: Aug. 30 - Sept. 13 POP
susanc: Sept. 5 - 8
wirki: Sept. 5 - 11 POR
kat3668: Sept. 6 - 13 ASMu
klofan: Sept. 6 - 13 POR
Glendamax: Sept 6 - 13 AKL
aubriee:Sept 6 - 13
antss2001: Sept 6 - 14 POP
poohbear67: Sept. 6 - 14 POP
PennConn: Sept 7 - 12 POR​
woohooo the crowds getting bigger...



macraven said:


> i'm sorry our dates aren't closer together.
> i would love to meet you in person .
> 
> i have been going solo to the motherland and darkside for the last 5 years.



hoomiee how did you tell him the last time you were there... that still gives me a chuckle...    



macraven said:


> *aim for end of sept/ early oct next time.
> pencil me in on your calendar for 09*........



keeping this in mind....and in calendar 


mac I need to tag along when harry Potter opens at Universal.. I willget lost in there... last time I was in Universal was 2000


----------



## PennConn

ANTSS2001 said:


> September 2008
> 
> SlightlyGoofy: Aug. 30 - Sept. 13 POP
> susanc: Sept. 5 - 8
> wirki: Sept. 5 - 11 POR
> kat3668: Sept. 6 - 13 ASMu
> klofan: Sept. 6 - 13 POR
> Glendamax: Sept 6 - 13 AKL
> aubriee:Sept 6 - 13
> antss2001: Sept 6 - 14 POP
> poohbear67: Sept. 6 - 14 POP
> PennConn: Sept 7 - 12 POR​
> woohooo the crowds getting bigger...
> 
> 
> hoomiee how did you tell him the last time you were there... that still gives me a chuckle...
> 
> 
> 
> keeping this in mind....and in calendar
> 
> 
> mac I need to tag along when harry Potter opens at Universal.. I willget lost in there... last time I was in Universal was 2000



Hi ANTSS - Actually my dates are September 7 - 13    Can you please update it?  Thanks!


----------



## Poohbear67

Oh no what do I do I have no ADR's for the 6th oh who can I join HELP HELP !!!!!  I will get lost in that big ol world


----------



## lustergirl

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Mac, my dear friend.  I was at Sports from 09/09-10/02 2007 in bldg 10, Touchdown and walked through the food court most every night gleaming in lime green colors.  My room was right near the food court and my window was decorated to a farethewell.
> 
> I met dozens of DISers and need to check but I am sure that among my souvenirs I had a LGM from MacRaven, either this trip or another.  Senile, ya know?   (ME)
> 
> I went to two of the GLOW parties over at POP and that is why I am staying over there this trip.  My hubby can go to the room and rest or watch TV or find food at the food court and I can play, if he comes with.
> I was back for ten more days just before Christmas.
> 
> Since I carefully planned the dates last year so that I could get a second Free Dining out of these Ap's it is entirely possible that I will be back next year and since I prefer the end of the promotion so that I can see the concerts at EPCOT would you like to have me save you a seat???
> 
> SG/Linda




Good Morning Linda,

I am so tempted to book a trip in september now they have the free dining. And I told myself that I wasn't going to Disney this year- yea right!! I am leaving soon for my first solo trip. Who knows maybe I will see you in early September and I will be staying at AS Sports- I will let you know.


----------



## Poohbear67

lustergirl said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> 
> I am so tempted to book a trip in september now they have the free dining. And I told myself that I wasn't going to Disney this year- yea right!! I am leaving soon for my first solo trip. Who knows maybe I will see you in early September and I will be staying at AS Sports- I will let you know.



What are you dates ??? are they in April


----------



## Poohbear67

lustergirl said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> 
> I am so tempted to book a trip in september now they have the free dining. And I told myself that I wasn't going to Disney this year- yea right!! I am leaving soon for my first solo trip. Who knows maybe I will see you in early September and I will be staying at AS Sports- I will let you know.



What are you dates ??? are they in April


----------



## aubriee

kat3668 said:


> Hi Aubriee,
> Well just booked for the 6th through the 13th at ASMU
> Can you add me to theses ressies.....
> 
> Sunday 9/7 Lecellier
> Monday 9/8 Boma
> Tues 9/9  Crystal palace and 1900 Park fare
> Wed 9/10  Cape May
> Thurs 9/11 Biergarten
> 
> Thanks~



Done!  Look forward to seeing you again.

I have the following people listed for these:
9/7 6:20pm  Le Cellier: Wirki+1, Ants, Klofan+1, Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Aubriee+2 (full)

9/8 6:30pm  Boma: Ants, Klofan, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee+2 (1 seat open)

9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace: Rich, Adrian, Klofan, Ants, Nancy, Kat, Aubriee+2 (3 seats open)

9/9 7:30pm 1900 Park Fare: Rich, Adrian, Ants, Klofan, Kat, Aubriee+2 (2 seats open)

9/10 7:25pm Cape May:  Rich, Adrian, Ants, Klofan, Kat, Aubriee+2 (full)

9/11 12N Biergarten:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee+2 (full)

9/13 12:30pm Whispering Canyon Nancy, Aubriee+2 (full)


----------



## aubriee

PennConn said:


> If I have already booked for 6 nights at POR with MYW with Park Hopper and More options, am I eligible for Free Dining, or did I have to ask for that when I first made the reservation?   (I guess it couldn't hurt to E-Mail my travel agent and find out!  )



Rich,
Yes, you are eligible for free dining.  It can be added to any pkg.  If you have a Disney VISA you could call starting yesterday.  If you don't have a Disney VISA, then it will be available for the general public starting this Thursday (April 10th).
The VISA code is CMK for the basic dining plan and CMP for the DxDDP.  I don't know what the code will be for the general public.  The basic plan is free, but you can upgrade to the DxDDP for $32.00/day/person.  

With the DxDDP you get the appetizers back, plus three meal credits/day to be used any way you want (either TS or CS).  You also get 2 snacks/day instead of one and everyone in the room gets a refillable resort mug.  I'm also using the DxDDP on my trip in May and will be eating an early TS lunch every day and a 2 credit Signature meal every night (although I could eat three one credit TS meals/day if I wanted).  Even with the tip no longer being included it's a great deal.  If you don't want the DxDDP you should still get the basic plan. It's free and includes a snack, CS, and TS every day. It's free so why not (unless you got a really good code on your room)?  You can't combine a room code and free dining unfortunately.  You must pay rack rate for the room.


----------



## lustergirl

Poohbear67 said:


> What are you dates ??? are they in April



Pooh,

My dates are 5/5/-5/9. Is the same Pooh that we are meeting at the Japan Pavillon on 5/6 for drinks??


----------



## aubriee

SlightlyGoofy said:


> I see several very familiar names here.
> 
> Might I join in?  I made ressies for Aug 30th thru Sept 13th, subject to change a bit.
> 
> Not sure if I will be solo but am hoping I will.  I have not been alone in nearly 37 years and am looking forward to getting to know myself.
> 
> I am very  busy this week but will start figuring out ADR's next week.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making a few new ones.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda



Linda, 
I made my first solo trip about three years ago.  I had never even been out to eat dinner by myself up to that point.  I was terrified, but had such a great time, that I've made several solo trips since then and loved everyone of them.    With free dining going on, Sept is a great time to go.  I'm going with my mom who will turn 75 y/o Sept 9th and my husband (sort of ex--we've been separated about 4 years, but are best friends and still do vacations and holidays together.  Yeah, we're weird, I know!).  Anyway, I've made quite a few ADRs and you are welcome to join us if you want.  We'd love to have you.  There are several that have quite a few DIsers.  We have empty seats at the following:

9/7 8:15am Chef Mickeys:  Aubriee +2 (3 extra seats)

9/8 8:10am Tusker House: Aubriee+2 (3 extra seats)

9/8 6:30pm Boma: Aubriee+2, Ants, Klofan, Kat, Nancy (1 extra seat)

9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace: Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Klofan, Ants, Kat, Nancy (3 extra seats)

9/9 7:30pm 1900 Park Fare: Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Klofan, Ants, Kat (2 extra seats)

edited:  I just found out Ants won't be able to join us for Le Cellier on 09/07/08 (shame on you Poohbear for having your bachelorette party on our Le Cellier night. Just kidding!  You guys have a great time!).  Anyway, it looks like there will be an empty seat at Le Cellier on 09/07/08 6:20pm.  (maybe two seats- Klofan is your friend still going to be able to join you?)

If you want any of these seats let me know.  We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## Poohbear67

lustergirl said:


> Pooh,
> 
> My dates are 5/5/-5/9. Is the same Pooh that we are meeting at the Japan Pavillon on 5/6 for drinks??



oh how I wish that were true!! but sadly no I will be there April 20th - 25th.  

Are you coming in Sept.???  I am booked with Ants for the 6 - 14th???


----------



## clhcpaca

aubriee said:


> Rich,
> Yes, you are eligible for free dining.  It can be added to any pkg.  If you have a Disney VISA you could call starting yesterday.  If you don't have a Disney VISA, then it will be available for the general public starting this Thursday (April 10th).
> The VISA code is CMK for the basic dining plan and CMP for the DxDDP.  I don't know what the code will be for the general public.  The basic plan is free, but you can upgrade to the DxDDP for $32.00/day/person.
> 
> With the DxDDP you get the appetizers back, plus three meal credits/day to be used any way you want (either TS or CS).  You also get 2 snacks/day instead of one and everyone in the room gets a refillable resort mug.  I'm also using the DxDDP on my trip in May and will be eating an early TS lunch every day and a 2 credit Signature meal every night (although I could eat three one credit TS meals/day if I wanted).  Even with the tip no longer being included it's a great deal.  If you don't want the DxDDP you should still get the basic plan. It's free and includes a snack, CS, and TS every day. It's free so why not (unless you got a really good code on your room)?  You can't combine a room code and free dining unfortunately.  You must pay rack rate for the room.



I found out as a solo that "free" dining was not FREE    I had a AAA rate of $1072.88 for 8 nights (9/20-9/28) at CSR.  With "free" dining, it will cost me $1417.81.  With the one-day pass worth $75.92, that means I am paying $33.62/daily for dining---a savings of about $4   I figured that I could use the one-day pass towards my annual pass purchase.  But, it definitely is NOT "free" dining for a SOLO. 

Haven't decided which way to go.  Do you think that there will be an AP rate that is better than AAA for September?  

Cindy


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> September 2008
> 
> SlightlyGoofy: Aug. 30 - Sept. 13 POP
> susanc: Sept. 5 - 8
> wirki: Sept. 5 - 11 POR
> kat3668: Sept. 6 - 13 ASMu
> klofan: Sept. 6 - 13 POR
> Glendamax: Sept 6 - 13 AKL
> aubriee:Sept 6 - 13
> antss2001: Sept 6 - 14 POP
> poohbear67: Sept. 6 - 14 POP
> PennConn: Sept 7 - 12 POR​
> woohooo the crowds getting bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> hoomiee how did you tell him the last time you were there... that still gives me a chuckle...
> 
> 
> 
> keeping this in mind....and in calendar
> 
> 
> mac I need to tag along when harry Potter opens at Universal.. I willget lost in there... last time I was in Universal was 2000




he found the note i wrote him about 5 days before i was leaving.........
i had to get car service as he wasn't keen about my plans.

this year, i told him when he was drunk in hawaii i wanted to go....
haven't told him the dates yet but he does know, kind of, that i am planning my trip.


someday we will meet up anttssssssss

i do uo and disney on both trips.
i would be glad to help you out when mr potter comes to town there!

homie, we will have fun!


----------



## aubriee

clhcpaca said:


> I found out as a solo that "free" dining was not FREE    I had a AAA rate of $1072.88 for 8 nights (9/20-9/28) at CSR.  With "free" dining, it will cost me $1417.81.  With the one-day pass worth $75.92, that means I am paying $33.62/daily for dining---a savings of about $4   I figured that I could use the one-day pass towards my annual pass purchase.  But, it definitely is NOT "free" dining for a SOLO.
> 
> Haven't decided which way to go.  Do you think that there will be an AP rate that is better than AAA for September?
> 
> Cindy



No, to get free dining you must pay rack rate on the room.  However, AP rates usually come out for Sept and since AP holders can now buy the DDP, without having to purchase the one day MYW ticket, that may work out cheaper for you.  That's what I'm doing for my May trip (AP discount on the room, then purchasing the DxDDP).  However, for my Sept trip, we'll have three people in the room, so I am sure the free dining will be a better deal for us.  My mom is a diabetic and MUST eat three meals/day, so the DxDDP works for us.  Even paying $32.00/day to upgrade to the DxDDP, we'll be saving $911.76 for the three of us for eight nights.  No way an AP discount code for a moderate resort will beat that.  I've given up the AP discount for the last three Sept (this will be the fourth) in order to get free dining, but I've always had somebody with me in the room.  In PennConn's case he will have two people in his room, so the free dining will probably be better than an AAA discount he might be eligible for. He'll just have to run the numbers.


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Linda,
> I made my first solo trip about three years ago.  I had never even been out to eat dinner by myself up to that point.  I was terrified, but had such a great time, that I've made several solo trips since then and loved everyone of them.    With free dining going on, Sept is a great time to go.  I'm going with my mom who will turn 75 y/o Sept 9th and my husband (sort of ex--we've been separated about 4 years, but are best friends and still do vacations and holidays together.  Yeah, we're weird, I know!).  Anyway, I've made quite a few ADRs and you are welcome to join us if you want.  We'd love to have you.  There are several that have quite a few DIsers.  We have empty seats at the following:
> 
> 9/7 8:15am Chef Mickeys:  Aubriee +2 (3 extra seats)
> 
> 9/8 8:10am Tusker House: Aubriee+2 (3 extra seats)
> 
> 9/8 6:30pm Boma: Aubriee+2, Ants, Klofan, Kat, Nancy (1 extra seat)
> 
> 9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace: Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Klofan, Ants, Kat, Nancy (3 extra seats)
> 
> 9/9 7:30pm 1900 Park Fare: Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Klofan, Ants, Kat (2 extra seats)
> 
> edited:  I just found out Ants won't be able to join us for Le Cellier on 09/07/08 (shame on you Poohbear for having your bachelorette party on our Le Cellier night. Just kidding!  You guys have a great time!).  Anyway, it looks like there will be an empty seat at Le Cellier on 09/07/08 6:20pm.  (maybe two seats- Klofan is your friend still going to be able to join you?)
> 
> If you want any of these seats let me know.  We'd love to have you join us!



So sorry for having my Bachlorette party on 9-7-08 I know it messes up everyones plans but its only a couple of weeks before the Wedding (sept. 26th) and Ants is in the wedding     and so is Wic  

I don't want to disappoint anyone I am just happy that I am able to have my Party at the most wonderful place on Earth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kat3668

PennConn said:


> Hi Kathy
> 
> I am so GLAD you are going in September!   You'll get to meet my new friend Adrian  too (He may be coming on the January cruise too )  And I'm glad you are joining many of our DDP's!



Hey Rich,
Looking forward to seeing you again and meeting Adrian!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Mac, please forgive me but I really do have brain damage.  I am anemic and that causes me to have too few red blood cells which carry oxygen throughout the body and by the time they get to my brain they are out of steam.  I remember the LGM from Macraven cause it pops up on my screensaver from time to time and yes, I do  have it.   Also we were in building 7 in September about two doors down from the end toward the food court.  I just looked it up.   We were there twice last year and I get confused so very easily.   This is a picture of our window at Xmas which is pretty much the same as I had in September except the dry erase board was on the door.  Check out what else I found while searching for pictures.  I had plumb forgot the surprise that Pooh did for me awhile back.   Plumb  tickled me to pieces too.  She sure is special.  SG/Linda


----------



## acm563

clhcpaca said:


> I found out as a solo that "free" dining was not FREE    I had a AAA rate of $1072.88 for 8 nights (9/20-9/28) at CSR.  With "free" dining, it will cost me $1417.81.  With the one-day pass worth $75.92, that means I am paying $33.62/daily for dining---a savings of about $4   I figured that I could use the one-day pass towards my annual pass purchase.  But, it definitely is NOT "free" dining for a SOLO.
> 
> Haven't decided which way to go.  Do you think that there will be an AP rate that is better than AAA for September?
> 
> Cindy



Its free dining for a solo for me , plus of course the one day ticket. I just went to WDW site and cross referenced it to be certain after your post and the only thing I am paying for is my room plus the one day park ticket... so unless you were getting exceptional AAA rates I think someone misquoted to you. Go check your prices at disneyworld dot com
 edited to add....
and I see now WHY you have no free diining the dates for free dining only include up to 9/20 I think


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Luster, I done plumb feel like a two timing woman in staying at POP instead of my second home, Sports. It just will be more convenient.  I doubt I will get the same service that I get at Sports though since they all know me so well.   I am also dreading that longer walk to the bus stops but all these folks will make it worthwhile.  If it were possible for us to travel down together I would be glad of your company but maybe you will figure out a way to go in September any old way?  If you could share a room with someone it is downright cheap.  I figure it is going to cost me around $50 a day for the room and dining and I have AP's. It costs me more to stay home.   Please do not tell my Sports friends that I have defected, this once??

aubriee, not only am I not afraid to eat alone I sometimes take myself to a movie,  hold my own hand and even  have to slap my own face when I get fresh.     I will copy down your info (you are eating at some of my favorite places) and see what happens when it gets a bit closer as I am one to keep my promises and I try not to make ones I cannot keep.  I would love to meet  you (if I have not already )

clhcpaca, is there anyway you could find someone you know to share your room and make free dining FREE?  Just wondering.  You would want someone you really know though as you will be sharing a room key etc.   

I wish I could ride along with Pooh as it would make the miles go so quickly.  She is very entertaining and interesting.  

SG/Linda


----------



## aubriee

SlightlyGoofy said:


> This is a picture of our window at Xmas which is pretty much the same as I had in September except the dry erase board was on the door.




OK, Linda, I am sure I am not the only one with an inquiring mind.  What's the story behind the can of corn in your window?  I'm sure it's a good one.  Would you mind sharing?


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Dear aubriee, let me initiate you into the dark underbelly of the DIS.  There are many threads where folks beat up on each other over trivial matters of opinion BUT once in awhile, not nearly enough, good humor takes over and folks enjoy a bit of fun.   

Once upon a time there was a thread that concerned folks taking food into the parks.  Naturally there were many who were aghast at their budget minded friends and there was a battle between those who are 'cost be darned' (remembering that this is a DISNEY group here) and those who believe it proper to carry in complete meals and possibly sleep in the moat under the castle to save a few bucks.   

There were many discussions as to where the line was for taking snacks into the parks.  A small box of raisins tucked into one's purse?  A rolling cooler complete with small BBQ grill or somewhere in between?  Many folks were determined that THEIR particular point of view was the correct one and all others were doomed to perdition.   

Someone mentioned that they saw someone walking in the park eating creamed corn, from the can.  I do not believe it was made clear if they were using their hands or a nice utensil.  It sort of cut the tension and reminded folks that it is good to  have a sense of humor about these sort of things. 

Now. if only I could swipe a cup of the water from IASW so I could have it checked to settle the debate over whether or not is potable.   

Your aptly named friend, Slightly Goofy

That is the way I heard the story.  Someone else might correct me but I will probably still believe MY version.


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> I am also dreading that longer walk to the bus stops but all these folks will make it worthwhile.
> aubriee, not only am I not afraid to eat alone I sometimes take myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG/Linda




Linda... maybe we could have adjoining rooms.. or next door to each others.... since I am driving.. I can drop you off or if you want to hang out with us so much the better!!! I love the lime green bldg facing the lagoon though.... YOu get to see fire works at the 3rd floor.. last year thats all I did... had my chair out... my ice spiked coffee and sat till the wee hours at nite... very calming....


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> OK, Linda, I am sure I am not the only one with an inquiring mind.  What's the story behind the can of corn in your window?  I'm sure it's a good one.  Would you mind sharing?



LOL yeah Linda whats with the corn ??


----------



## aubriee

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Dear aubriee, let me initiate you into the dark underbelly of the DIS.  There are many threads where folks beat up on each other over trivial matters of opinion BUT once in awhile, not nearly enough, good humor takes over and folks enjoy a bit of fun.
> 
> Once upon a time there was a thread that concerned folks taking food into the parks.  Naturally there were many who were aghast at their budget minded friends and there was a battle between those who are 'cost be darned' (remembering that this is a DISNEY group here) and those who believe it proper to carry in complete meals and possibly sleep in the moat under the castle to save a few bucks.
> 
> There were many discussions as to where the line was for taking snacks into the parks.  A small box of raisins tucked into one's purse?  A rolling cooler complete with small BBQ grill or somewhere in between?  Many folks were determined that THEIR particular point of view was the correct one and all others were doomed to perdition.
> 
> Someone mentioned that they saw someone walking in the park eating creamed corn, from the can.  I do not believe it was made clear if they were using their hands or a nice utensil.  It sort of cut the tension and reminded folks that it is good to  have a sense of humor about these sort of things.
> 
> Now. if only I could swipe a cup of the water from IASW so I could have it checked to settle the debate over whether or not is potable.
> 
> Your aptly named friend, Slightly Goofy
> 
> That is the way I heard the story.  Someone else might correct me but I will probably still believe MY version.



        Come to think of it, I do remember that thread.  I believe that particular family was in Animal Kingdom weren't they.  I'm usually too busy with my own vacation to pay attention to what others are doing, but I do think that a family eating out of a can of corn might have even caught my eye.   People here on the DIS do have a tendency to get their panties in a wad over ridiculous things sometimes and go to extremes to prove their point.  Even knowing better, there have been times I've let myself get caught up in those never ending differences.  You are right, we all must have a sense of humor when dealing with these things.   Maybe I need to keep a can of corn next to my computer screen to remind me.


----------



## bpmorley

aubriee said:


> People here on the DIS do have a tendency to get their panties in a wad over ridiculous things sometimes and go to extremes to prove their point.



I think that is partially true.  I also think it's hard to tell "tone of voice" in text.  Someone could be joking around but another can read a post and take it a completely different way.


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> Linda... maybe we could have adjoining rooms.. or next door to each others.... since I am driving.. I can drop you off or if you want to hang out with us so much the better!!! I love the lime green bldg facing the lagoon though.... YOu get to see fire works at the 3rd floor.. last year thats all I did... had my chair out... my ice spiked coffee and sat till the wee hours at nite... very calming....



We could do a Grand Gathering with Wic and her gang to timmy, what do you think???


----------



## lustergirl

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Luster, I done plumb feel like a two timing woman in staying at POP instead of my second home, Sports. It just will be more convenient.  I doubt I will get the same service that I get at Sports though since they all know me so well.   I am also dreading that longer walk to the bus stops but all these folks will make it worthwhile.  If it were possible for us to travel down together I would be glad of your company but maybe you will figure out a way to go in September any old way?  If you could share a room with someone it is downright cheap.  I figure it is going to cost me around $50 a day for the room and dining and I have AP's. It costs me more to stay home.   Please do not tell my Sports friends that I have defected, this once??
> 
> aubriee, not only am I not afraid to eat alone I sometimes take myself to a movie,  hold my own hand and even  have to slap my own face when I get fresh.     I will copy down your info (you are eating at some of my favorite places) and see what happens when it gets a bit closer as I am one to keep my promises and I try not to make ones I cannot keep.  I would love to meet  you (if I have not already )
> 
> clhcpaca, is there anyway you could find someone you know to share your room and make free dining FREE?  Just wondering.  You would want someone you really know though as you will be sharing a room key etc.
> 
> I wish I could ride along with Pooh as it would make the miles go so quickly.  She is very entertaining and interesting.
> 
> SG/Linda




Linda,

Good Morning! Darn disney and their free dining promo. I am looking at Aug 29- September 2. I told my younger son yesterday "Disney is offering their free dining once again for september." He then said "I miss disney and didn't go last year." So I guess that settles it. My husband is going to think I am crazy!! I will be staying at AS Sports preferred view- my favorite building is Surf's Up #1, but of course you already knew that. I work to go to disney now!! It's all good!


----------



## macraven

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Mac, please forgive me but I really do have brain damage.  I am anemic and that causes me to have too few red blood cells which carry oxygen throughout the body and by the time they get to my brain they are out of steam.  I remember the LGM from Macraven cause it pops up on my screensaver from time to time and yes, I do  have it.   Also we were in building 7 in September about two doors down from the end toward the food court.  I just looked it up.   We were there twice last year and I get confused so very easily.   This is a picture of our window at Xmas which is pretty much the same as I had in September except the dry erase board was on the door.  Check out what else I found while searching for pictures.  I had plumb forgot the surprise that Pooh did for me awhile back.   Plumb  tickled me to pieces too.  She sure is special.  SG/Linda





you won't believe this linda but 3 years ago i had the end room facing the football field in building 7.

that was a great place for me.



i remember the can of corn.......


----------



## ANTSS2001

If you have some moments to kill on Sept. 13 ... maybe you would care to join us ???


Last Sept. 13,2007
A few innocent and not so innocent came and conquer their fear!!!  





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1415349


----------



## Nezgrrl

This will be my first solo trip, I'm going to a pin trading event 9/4-9/8, and staying at ASMu. Just finished my solo reservations, I can't wait to be able to ride what *I* want to ride without worrying about where my daughter and husband might be off doing! I haven't traveled alone since probably 1999, so this should be interesting!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nezgrrl said:


> This will be my first solo trip, I'm going to a pin trading event 9/4-9/8, and staying at ASMu. Just finished my solo reservations, I can't wait to be able to ride what *I* want to ride without worrying about where my daughter and husband might be off doing! I haven't traveled alone since probably 1999, so this should be interesting!



 and that is Awesome!! by the time you are done with your 1st solo... you'll be planning for your next!!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> If you have some moments to kill on Sept. 13 ... maybe you would care to join us ???
> 
> 
> Last Sept. 13,2007
> A few innocent and not so innocent came and conquer their fear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1415349



So sad.... I am already going to be gone for this.


----------



## klofan

aubriee said:


> edited:  I just found out Ants won't be able to join us for Le Cellier on 09/07/08 (shame on you Poohbear for having your bachelorette party on our Le Cellier night. Just kidding!  You guys have a great time!).  Anyway, it looks like there will be an empty seat at Le Cellier on 09/07/08 6:20pm.  (maybe two seats- Klofan is your friend still going to be able to join you?)



Hey aubriee, yes, please keep that seat open. She said she is now 70/30 about going, so we'll see. Thanks.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Ants, bless your little pea picking heart.   I truly appreciate  your offer and know that you mean it but there is no way that I intend on bogging anyone down on this trip.  I am middle aged (if you live in Russia where everyone seems to live past 100 or at least it feels like it).  My definition is that I am too old to want to take care of anyone anymore, fulltime, as I have done all my life BUT too young to want anyone to take care of me.  I might join you up there to see the fireworks one night though.  I do drive to AK and MGM and am available to take a couple of folks in that direction on the days I plan to be there or to take folks to or from DTD or Boardwalk etc.  I will even pick up and deliver water and such if anyone wants.  

If I should feel a sudden urge to 'end it all' I will join you on the ToT but I would not hold my breath waiting for me.  The hot seat at Millionaire and the ride through Atlanta is as much as my heart can stand.   

Mac, I have a feeling that you must have special friends at Sports, as do I, as we both seem to get the very best rooms.  Do you send them Christmas cards too?  






Luster, how wonderful!!!  Now you just lock that boy in the room like you did last time and you and I will get together for a visit sometime when we are both there.  Heck, bring the kid with.  I like kids, even older boy type ones.   

bpmorley, my tone is usually 'tongue in cheek' but they do not have an icon for that.   

aubriee, I do think I remember it being AK that the can of corn thing happened.  Is it not odd what sticks in the mind and what does not??  Did you also  notice the 'banned' lanyard??  I bought a dozen of them and only have a couple left as I gave most of them away.  They are now collectors items.   I like the idea of a can or corn reminding ourselves not to take ourselves too seriously or demanding that others be exactly like us.  (how boring)   

I am getting excited about the trip and even if something happens and I do not get to go it will be fun dreaming.  Thanks for dreaming along with me you all!!  

SG/Linda


----------



## macraven

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Ants, bless your little pea picking heart.   I truly appreciate  your offer and know that you mean it but there is no way that I intend on bogging anyone down on this trip.  I am middle aged (if you live in Russia where everyone seems to live past 100 or at least it feels like it).  My definition is that I am too old to want to take care of anyone anymore, fulltime, as I have done all my life BUT too young to want anyone to take care of me.  I might join you up there to see the fireworks one night though.  I do drive to AK and MGM and am available to take a couple of folks in that direction on the days I plan to be there or to take folks to or from DTD or Boardwalk etc.  I will even pick up and deliver water and such if anyone wants.
> 
> If I should feel a sudden urge to 'end it all' I will join you on the ToT but I would not hold my breath waiting for me.  The hot seat at Millionaire and the ride through Atlanta is as much as my heart can stand.
> 
> Mac, I have a feeling that you must have special friends at Sports, as do I, as we both seem to get the very best rooms.  Do you send them Christmas cards too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luster, how wonderful!!!  Now you just lock that boy in the room like you did last time and you and I will get together for a visit sometime when we are both there.  Heck, bring the kid with.  I like kids, even older boy type ones.
> 
> bpmorley, my tone is usually 'tongue in cheek' but they do not have an icon for that.
> 
> aubriee, I do think I remember it being AK that the can of corn thing happened.  Is it not odd what sticks in the mind and what does not??  Did you also  notice the 'banned' lanyard??  I bought a dozen of them and only have a couple left as I gave most of them away.  They are now collectors items.   I like the idea of a can or corn reminding ourselves not to take ourselves too seriously or demanding that others be exactly like us.  (how boring)
> 
> I am getting excited about the trip and even if something happens and I do not get to go it will be fun dreaming.  Thanks for dreaming along with me you all!!
> 
> SG/Linda





you told me you saved the orange mickey.

i'm touched.


middle age is today's 40...... 



yes, i do.

some of the cm at the check in have been there a long time now.


----------



## bpmorley

OK then.  Is anyone going to be around 10/17-10/25???


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I did not sleep one blessed wink last night and then, toward morning, when I thought I might get a couple of hours, the phone rang.  It was a wrong number.  It was my daughter.  She had rung my house by mistake.  I am touched to know that I am on her speed dial somewhere.  Maybe she will call again sometime??? 

macraven, I am like Blanche Dubois.  I depend on the kindness of strangers and am touched by the many small, and not so small, thoughtful things that people do for me.  I do not take them for granted.  Sept '07 a family was huddled outside our door as it poured rain and I opened  our door and invited them in.   The next day I found a beautifully colored picture with a thank you note.  I do not get such from those I spent 3 days in labor with or 18 years of voluntary servitude.  My husband and I both were very sick that trip and he spent 3 days in bed and I spent 2.  I was so very sorry to have missed  you.  FYI and anyone else who is interested - you have to knock very loudly as I cannot hear polite knocks on the door.   



> OK then. Is anyone going to be around 10/17-10/25???



Bpmorley, I most sincerely hope that ALL of us are going to be around, somewhere, on those dates.  Just probably not at DW since that is after Free Dining and we are a thrifty albeit frequent visitors to the Promised Land.     

Slightly Goofy


----------



## earljam

My wife and I are going to WDW 9/7 for 5 nights. We would love to hook up w/ some people while we're there, I love the rides and my doesn't. So if anyone wants to setup a meet send me a PM to exchange e-mails. WE are 29 no kids, and love Disney.

Thanks 
Earl


----------



## PennConn

aubriee said:


> Rich,
> Yes, you are eligible for free dining.  It can be added to any pkg.  If you have a Disney VISA you could call starting yesterday.  If you don't have a Disney VISA, then it will be available for the general public starting this Thursday (April 10th).
> The VISA code is CMK for the basic dining plan and CMP for the DxDDP.  I don't know what the code will be for the general public.  The basic plan is free, but you can upgrade to the DxDDP for $32.00/day/person.



Hi Aubriee  

I just received an E-Mail from my Travel Agent confirming that Adrian and I are now set up for Free Dining.    I think we ended up paying more for the room,  so it wasn't totally free,  but we did save $254 overall!


----------



## PennConn

earljam said:


> My wife and I are going to WDW 9/7 for 5 nights. We would love to hook up w/ some people while we're there, I love the rides and my doesn't. So if anyone wants to setup a meet send me a PM to exchange e-mails. WE are 29 no kids, and love Disney.
> 
> Thanks
> Earl



Hi Earl   

Send Aubriee   a PM if you would like join us for some of our meals  - She somehow ended up being in charge of the ADR's!


----------



## ANTSS2001

earljam said:


> My wife and I are going to WDW 9/7 for 5 nights. We would love to hook up w/ some people while we're there, I love the rides and my doesn't. So if anyone wants to setup a meet send me a PM to exchange e-mails. WE are 29 no kids, and love Disney.
> 
> Thanks
> Earl



updated!!!  



PennConn said:


> Hi Aubriee
> 
> but we did save $254 overall!



   awesome!



PennConn said:


> Hi Earl
> 
> Send Aubriee   a PM if you would like join us for some of our meals  - She somehow ended up being in charge of the ADR's!


----------



## Poohbear67

earljam said:


> My wife and I are going to WDW 9/7 for 5 nights. We would love to hook up w/ some people while we're there, I love the rides and my doesn't. So if anyone wants to setup a meet send me a PM to exchange e-mails. WE are 29 no kids, and love Disney.
> 
> Thanks
> Earl



Welcome and I hope you have a wonderful Time!!  Just to let you know we are having a "bachlorette Party/dinner at Chef Mickeys on the Sept. 7th at  5:05 with a group and I have 20 seats reserved no and about 5 left to fill, we will then go to Magic Kingdom for Extra Magic Hours that night and have some fun if you and your wife don't mind being around a bunch new people come please join us.  Just pm me with your info if you interested. Oh don't worry there will be guys there too


----------



## J&J

looking for someone to say hello or have coffee with.I am a senior with great love of disney.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Man, I think that old age is catching up with me.  I have heard of folks throwing their backs out  and always just figured they lifted the wrong way.  Since I used to lift weights when I were a mere child I thought I was immune because I know how to lift.  Working in the yard yesterday I simply leaned over to pick something up and got a sharp bite of reality.  Ouch!!   

Earl, I guarantee you and your wife will have a fabulous time with this interesting and entertaining bunch.  Heck  they are even nice to boot.  I will look forward to meeting you both. 

PennConn, congratulations on saving the cash!  That is over 60 Mickey Bars that you can buy!  Sure hope you have a long stay planned!  

More  yardwork to do today.  Think I will use the hoe and just scrape stuff up to pick up some other day.  When you cannot work hard you have to work smart.   

SG/Linda


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Howdy there J&J!!!

The only thing better than a Disney lover is an experienced Disney Lover. 

I have not gotten close to finalizing my plans as yet, too much going on, but if we are there at the same time I would enjoy meeting you and exchanging info on some of the lesser known pleasures of the place.   

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## PennConn

SlightlyGoofy said:


> PennConn, congratulations on saving the cash!  That is over 60 Mickey Bars that you can buy!  Sure hope you have a long stay planned! SG/Linda



Actually I'm putting all the money I saved on this trip between finding a roommate and Free Disney Dining  towards a trip to Hawaii with Adrian next year


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

PennConn, well we all have different priorities ya know? 

Sounds as if you have some good ones too.  

Slightly Goofy


----------



## earljam

PennConn,
you should wait till the new disney resort opens in oahu to go to hawaii. It's scheduled for 2011. My wife passed on Hawaii this year in favor of WDW. I know of alot of great deals for Waikiki, let me know if you want assistance.

Magically Yours,
Earl


----------



## HRCCrazy

I will be there solo Sept 13 to 21, All Star Sports.
16 trip to WDW 1st Solo.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

HRCCrazy, I usually stay at the Sports and this is probably my 16th or more trip and first as a solo.  

Hope to see you in September!

Slightly Goofy (who loves power tools better than dress shops)


----------



## macraven

earljam said:


> PennConn,
> you should wait till the new disney resort opens in oahu to go to hawaii. It's scheduled for 2011. My wife passed on Hawaii this year in favor of WDW. I know of alot of great deals for Waikiki, let me know if you want assistance.
> 
> Magically Yours,
> Earl







my brother lives in hawaii and i returned from a trip there two weeks ago.
i visit with him frequently but always get my own place when i am there.
i can come and go better that way.

there are so many great accomodations in ohau, i can't imagine disney beating any of them. i read about that but if there isn't a theme park attached, i'd stay some place else.

hilton village is superb


----------



## Lease

DH and I will be at Pop Sept 5th to the 14th.


----------



## klofan

Yeah, my friend is joining us! Is that gonna mess up the ADRs?! Thanks!!

Pete
*We're gonna be at the GF!


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> Yeah, my friend is joining us! Is that gonna mess up the ADRs?! Thanks!!
> 
> Pete
> *We're gonna be at the GF!



Great!  Glad she was able to make it.  When I made the ADRs I didn't know whether to include her or not, so I didn't.  Sorry!  The only place we are short is on 9/10 at Cape May.  We are one chair short.  I just called and couldn't add her.  The CM said that if we just showed up with one more person we'd probably be OK.  As it is they have us at two tables, because they don't have tables for eight.  Again the CM seemed to think they just put two tables together so we could all sit together, so adding one more shouldn't be a problem.

So far we have:

9/7 6:20pm Le Cellier:   Klofan (+1), Wirki (+1), Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Aubriee (+2)  (1 extra seat) Wirki has an ADR at 6:20pm for eight and I was able to get an ADR at 6:35pm for four.  The CM said that if we all show up early for the 6:20pm ADR and tell them we are together they should be able to put tables together, so we can all sit together. 

9/8 6:30pm Boma: Klofan (+1), Ants, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2) (full)

9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2)  (2 extra seats) 

9/9  7:30pm 1900 Park Fare:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee (+2) (one extra seat)

9/10 7:25pm Cape May:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants, Aubriee (+2), Klofan (+1) we have one extra person, but I think we'll be OK.

9/11 12N Biergarten:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee(+2) (full)

9/13 12:30pm Whispering Canyon: Aubriee (+2), Nancy  (full)


----------



## HRCCrazy

SlightlyGoofy said:


> HRCCrazy, I usually stay at the Sports and this is probably my 16th or more trip and first as a solo.
> 
> Hope to see you in September!
> 
> Slightly Goofy (who loves power tools better than dress shops)



Hi Slightly Goofy,
Hope to see you there, will have my Green Mickey ears on the window of my room, and may do a door sign also so keep an eye for it/them.

As I never stay there before, only stay at Muisc once for 3 days, where/what should I ask for? to make this the best trip.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

HRCCrazy, I always  request, and usually get, a first floor near the bus stop, view and noise no matter but your mileage may vary.  I have heard that the upper floors are quieter.  There is really no real view to be had unless you have kids who want to be near the pool and or football field.  I have never found it necessary to book or pay for an preferred room.  I am mostly deaf so  noise is not a problem for me.  Location is  though.  My favorite room has  a lovely view of the trash containers but it is also a few steps from the food court, parking lot and bus stop.   

Just smile and be nice to the CM's and they will be nice to you.  

You will enjoy the fact that Sports is the first to be picked up by the buses and the first let off, usually, so you will not be standing or waiting nearly as long as the other AS resorts.

Have a great time and my door will be decorated also but over at POP.  Might I ask how you did your LGM with your info?  My hands get tired writing out all my info on mine.  

Thanks, Slightly Goofy


----------



## mariegucci

aubriee said:


> Great!  Glad she was able to make it.  When I made the ADRs I didn't know whether to include her or not, so I didn't.  Sorry!  The only place we are short is on 9/10 at Cape May.  We are one chair short.  I just called and couldn't add her.  The CM said that if we just showed up with one more person we'd probably be OK.  As it is they have us at two tables, because they don't have tables for eight.  Again the CM seemed to think they just put two tables together so we could all sit together, so adding one more shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 9/7 6:20pm Le Cellier:   Klofan (+1), Wirki (+1), Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Aubriee (+2)  (1 extra seat) Wirki has an ADR at 6:20pm for eight and I was able to get an ADR at 6:35pm for four.  The CM said that if we all show up early for the 6:20pm ADR and tell them we are together they should be able to put tables together, so we can all sit together.
> 
> 9/8 6:30pm Boma: Klofan (+1), Ants, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2) (full)
> 
> 9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2)  (2 extra seats)
> 
> 9/9  7:30pm 1900 Park Fare:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee (+2) (one extra seat)
> 
> 9/10 7:25pm Cape May:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants, Aubriee (+2), Klofan (+1) we have one extra person, but I think we'll be OK.
> 
> 9/11 12N Biergarten:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee(+2) (full)
> 
> 9/13 12:30pm Whispering Canyon: Aubriee (+2), Nancy  (full)



Would it be possible for me to join you all on your ADR on 9/7 & 9/9?  My sister and I had plans stay at Pop from 9/7-9/13, but she just told me on Friday that she can't go anymore.  So now I'm left to go on my first solo trip.  I thought about cancelling the trip completely, but I haven't gone since 2000 and I really would like to go.  I guess I'm just worried I'll regret it when I'm there.  Hopefully someone out there will have some words of encouragement or tips for a solo first timer.


----------



## ANTSS2001

HRCCrazy said:


> I will be there solo Sept 13 to 21, All Star Sports.
> 16 trip to WDW 1st Solo.





mariegucci said:


> So now I'm left to go on my first solo trip.  I thought about cancelling the trip completely, but I haven't gone since 2000 and I really would like to go.  I guess I'm just worried I'll regret it when I'm there.  Hopefully someone out there will have some words of encouragement or tips for a solo first timer.



 Mari... take this as a blessing in disguise!! really after your 1sr solo trip you'll be ready to plan for your next solo trip!!! 

 to the a great bunch!!!

  for Mari....


----------



## klofan

aubriee said:


> Great!  Glad she was able to make it.  When I made the ADRs I didn't know whether to include her or not, so I didn't.  Sorry!  The only place we are short is on 9/10 at Cape May.  We are one chair short.  I just called and couldn't add her.  The CM said that if we just showed up with one more person we'd probably be OK.  As it is they have us at two tables, because they don't have tables for eight.  Again the CM seemed to think they just put two tables together so we could all sit together, so adding one more shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 9/7 6:20pm Le Cellier:   Klofan (+1), Wirki (+1), Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Aubriee (+2)  (1 extra seat) Wirki has an ADR at 6:20pm for eight and I was able to get an ADR at 6:35pm for four.  The CM said that if we all show up early for the 6:20pm ADR and tell them we are together they should be able to put tables together, so we can all sit together.
> 
> 9/8 6:30pm Boma: Klofan (+1), Ants, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2) (full)
> 
> 9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2)  (2 extra seats)
> 
> 9/9  7:30pm 1900 Park Fare:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee (+2) (one extra seat)
> 
> 9/10 7:25pm Cape May:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants, Aubriee (+2), Klofan (+1) we have one extra person, but I think we'll be OK.
> 
> 9/11 12N Biergarten:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee(+2) (full)
> 
> 9/13 12:30pm Whispering Canyon: Aubriee (+2), Nancy  (full)



aubriee, THANK YOU so much!


----------



## jamstew

J&J said:


> looking for someone to say hello or have coffee with.I am a senior with great love of disney.



When will you be there, J&J?


----------



## earljam

Day	Restauraunt	Dinner/Lunch	Time			
Sunday, September 07, 2008	Biergarten	Dinner	6:30 PM			
Monday, September 08, 2008	Pzzafari	Lunch	n/a			
Monday, September 08, 2008	Boma	Dinner	4:40 PM			
Tuesday, September 09, 2008	Chef Mickey's	Breakfast	7:20 AM			
Tuesday, September 09, 2008	Pecos Bill Café	Lunch	n/a			
Tuesday, September 09, 2008	Tony's Town Square	Dinner	5:45 PM			
Wednesday, September 10, 2008	Mama Melrose	Lunch	12:30 PM			
Wednesday, September 10, 2008	Earl of Sandwich	Dinner	n/a			
Thursday, September 11, 2008						
Thursday, September 11, 2008	Raglan Road	Dinner	6:30 PM			
Friday, September 12, 2008	Coral Reef	Lunch	1:20 PM


----------



## aubriee

mariegucci said:


> Would it be possible for me to join you all on your ADR on 9/7 & 9/9?  My sister and I had plans stay at Pop from 9/7-9/13, but she just told me on Friday that she can't go anymore.  So now I'm left to go on my first solo trip.  I thought about cancelling the trip completely, but I haven't gone since 2000 and I really would like to go.  I guess I'm just worried I'll regret it when I'm there.  Hopefully someone out there will have some words of encouragement or tips for a solo first timer.



Welcome Mari!  Don't you dare cancel that solo trip.  I did my first solo trip just a couple of years ago.  I had never been anywhere by myself before and my family swore I'd never do it.  Boy, were they surprised when I got on that airplane. I was sooo nervous, but found out so much about myself that trip.  I had an absolute ball.  You can do exactly what you want, when you want.  You get to use the single rider lines and you'll be surprised at just how much you can get done when you're on your own.  If you want to spend a day just looking for Hidden Mickey's or just taking the time to enjoy the small details of WDW, you can.  On my very first day solo, I went to MK, got a hot dog from Casey's, sat outside listening to the piano player, and just gazed at the castle for awhile and people watched..  There was nobody to rush me.  At that moment, I knew I was going to be OK.   I am naturally shy, but when you are on your own, more people have a tendency to talk to you and you get to meet some really nice people.  Sign up for backstage tours.  There are always solos posting on this board.  Meet up with some for a meet or for a meal, if you want.  On a solo trip you get to decide how much you want to be alone and how much you want to hang out with others.  I'm going to be with my husband and my mom in Sept, and know we will have a blast.  However, May 3rd-10th I'll be down there solo and that's MY TIME.  I can't wait!  Anyway, my long winded point is to make that leap, go on your first solo trip.  Believe me, they are addicting! It won't be your last.


----------



## aubriee

Oops!  Mari, I forgot the reason for my original post.  You are more than welcome to join us for the meals you mentioned.  I've put you down for Le Cellier.  On Sept 9th did you want me to put you down for both breakfast at Crystal Palace and dinner at 1900 Park Fare?  If so, Le Cellier and 1900 Park Fare will be full and we'll have one more seat at Crystal Palace.  

By the way, from what I can tell, we are all different ages (19 y/o-74 y/o) and are from different parts of the country, so we should be a fun diverse group.  The only ones I know are Rich (PennConn) and Kat, that I met this past December (and Glendamax will be down there at the same time, so I'm sure we'll run into her somewhere.)  She's great and so funny!


----------



## FozzieFan

I'm going on my first solo trip 9/2-9/6, Free Dining at POP!

I was originally going to try and find one of my friends from college to go with me, but the more I think about it, the more excited I am about being able to enjoy WDW at my pace!


----------



## HRCCrazy

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Have a great time and my door will be decorated also but over at POP.  Might I ask how you did your LGM with your info?  My hands get tired writing out all my info on mine.
> Thanks, Slightly Goofy


Slightly Goofy, 
I scan it with the yellow paper pulled off, then I use a photo shop called paint, to add it the print, first time took a little time to do, now it's easy. If you want me to send you blank LGM just pm and I will e-mail you a copy of it.

I told my TA to request a room that looks at the trash cans


----------



## Pooh Lover

Anyone going in June?  I'll be there June 2-5 for my first solo trip and would love to meet up with someone for a meal.


----------



## ANTSS2001

FozzieFan said:


> I'm going on my first solo trip 9/2-9/6, Free Dining at POP!
> 
> I was originally going to try and find one of my friends from college to go with me, but the more I think about it, the more excited I am about being able to enjoy WDW at my pace!



  ... Updated!!!    



Pooh Lover said:


> Anyone going in June?  I'll be there June 2-5 for my first solo trip and would love to meet up with someone for a meal.




  .. Updated !!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I'm doing a solo trip October 12-19 (dates still a little tentative.  Waiting to confirm with my boss)  I would love to meet up with anyone there, share a meal, a ride, some fireworks or a parade.  I hope to be staying at Carribean Beach.  See you there!

PS- I don't have a lime green Mickey yet, but I'm working on it.  If I get one ready by the trip, I'll proudly display it so you can easily find me.


----------



## lizardqueen

Pooh Lover said:


> Anyone going in June?  I'll be there June 2-5 for my first solo trip and would love to meet up with someone for a meal.




I'll be there solo May 30 - June 8.  I'd love to meet up.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Stacybaeasm said:


> I'm doing a solo trip October 12-19 (dates still a little tentative.  Waiting to confirm with my boss)  I would love to meet up with anyone there, share a meal, a ride, some fireworks or a parade.  I hope to be staying at Carribean Beach.  See you there!
> 
> PS- I don't have a lime green Mickey yet, but I'm working on it.  If I get one ready by the trip, I'll proudly display it so you can easily find me.





lizardqueen said:


> I'll be there solo May 30 - June 8.  I'd love to meet up.


----------



## Jetsong

lizardqueen said:


> I'll be there solo May 30 - June 8.  I'd love to meet up.



going June 4- 10 ..would also like to meet for a meal


----------



## HRCCrazy

I;m jumping ship from All Star Sports to POP, same days. Wanted Pop, but were sold out on the 1st day of the free food deal, but over the weekend they opened up so I jump ships.
HRCCrazy


----------



## mariegucci

aubriee said:


> Oops!  Mari, I forgot the reason for my original post.  You are more than welcome to join us for the meals you mentioned.  I've put you down for Le Cellier.  On Sept 9th did you want me to put you down for both breakfast at Crystal Palace and dinner at 1900 Park Fare?  If so, Le Cellier and 1900 Park Fare will be full and we'll have one more seat at Crystal Palace.
> 
> By the way, from what I can tell, we are all different ages (19 y/o-74 y/o) and are from different parts of the country, so we should be a fun diverse group.  The only ones I know are Rich (PennConn) and Kat, that I met this past December (and Glendamax will be down there at the same time, so I'm sure we'll run into her somewhere.)  She's great and so funny!




Sorry I didn't respond sooner.  I went on a rather hectic business trip (that's code for "not fun"  ) and I'm just getting back to responding to emails and such.  I'm definitely in for Le Cellier and 1900 Park Fare.  I'm still trying to figure out my days and wouldn't want to unnecessarily hold a place. So, for now, I won't be at Crystal Palace.  

Thanks for the words of encouragement. The more I started to think about it, the more I think I'm OK with going solo this go-around.  I've always blown through Epcot because someone always said they hated it.  Now I actually have a chance to explore!


----------



## CountyMounty

Thats exactly what I've been thinking Mari when I'm at Epcot solo I will actually be able to take some time to see some of the exhibits and the different country pavillons things that most others I travel with would not want to do.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

HRCCrazy, hey you are copying my life or I am copying yours.  Sports is my second home but we will be at POP this trip.  If you are there when we are please come on over and meet the Mojito Monkey gals poolside most evenings?

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Glendamax

Hey everybody! I know I've been MIA lately, and you all probably already know about this, but just in case . . . I just saw on Disney's Official Site, that there is a Halloween Party on Tuesday, Sept 9th. _____________________________________________________

_*Daily Schedule for September 9, 2008

Magic Kingdom® Park
Park Hours: 9:00am - 7:00pm 


Special Events: 


Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 
7:00pm - 12:00am
Dress-up in costume and join the Halloween festivities by trick-or-treating in the Magic Kingdom® with all your Disney friends. *_
_______________________________________________________
So is there a bunch of you going? I really want to go that day since the crowds should be smaller! Are we going? Are we Going? I wanna go!!!! Let me know!!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Heya! I've just called Disney and made some changes to my reservations:

_*

Sat. 9/6 - Boma @ 4:35

Sun. 9/7 - LeCellier @ 6:15 (to meet with you all!)

Mon. 9/8 - Boma @ 6:15 (to meet up with you all!)

Tues. 9/9 - Tony's @ 5:35 (then onto the Halloween Party)

Wed. 9/10 - Sci-Fi @ 6pm (may change)

Thurs. 9/11 - Nothing

Fri. 9/12 - 1900 Park Fare @ 4:30 (may change)

Sat. 9/13 - going home

I have one more table service, but may leave that open till I get there.

*_


I've been out of the loop for a minute, so if there's anything I should know, feel free to PM me! It'll show up in my personal email account! Thanks!

-G


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Glendamax, I am so looking forward to finally being able to meet you.  I thought I had met you last year but I were wrong.  In my defense I have to admit that I can barely tell my own grandchildren apart let alone folks I only know from the boards.   

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## J&J

going to be at Disney July 17 I am a senior would like to meet others if possible.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

J&J said:


> going to be at Disney July 17 I am a senior would like to meet others if possible.


 
A senior in high school/college or a senior citizen?


----------



## J&J

feel like senior in school --no such luck --senior citz. but I do feel like a kid in Disney.


----------



## J&J

feel like senior in school --no such luck --senior citz. but I do feel like a kid in Disney.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Ah, yes, I understand completely!! Thank goodness Walt wanted his 'Lands' to be the Happiest Place on Earth for all, regardless of age. 

Have a great time on the 17th!


----------



## LocustPoint

I'm leaaving my DH at home and going solo September 12 through the 20th.  I'm staying at BWV.


----------



## ANTSS2001

LocustPoint said:


> I'm leaaving my DH at home and going solo September 12 through the 20th.  I'm staying at BWV.




 

Well what a nice way to start your Solo trip.. come join us on Sept. 13,2008 for our T.O.T. meet !!!

Ok peeps I just got back.. done with April trip now in planning mode for Sept... I am all ears...


----------



## J&J

I have asked this before but don't see anyone going at this time.where are you disney nuts.

going to be there July 17 and would like to say hello.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Anyone going to be around between July 19 and 23?  Will be meeting a CM friend, but she has to work, so will have some solo time. Would love to say hey or share a meal etc. 

Finally, a trip in the planning!!!


----------



## bpmorley

May 20-28 @ BWV.  Just me & DW.  Anyone or couple want to grab a drink?


----------



## budcollector

i'll be down there in a few more days [ see ticker ] just gonna be wondering around with no set plans. i go for the feeling. any one else that has plans like mine and would like to do a park - get a drink - or whatever


----------



## SusanWasHere

I'll be there 5/22-5/27.  I'm one of those people that is there at rope drop and then gunning for the good rides and fast passes.   If anyone wants to meet up to join me, that would be great!  This is my first solo trip. Although when family comes I end up doing a lot of stuff solo bc no one else "gets it". And they all walk too slow LOL!


----------



## ANTSS2001

J&J said:


> I have asked this before but don't see anyone going at this time.where are you disney nuts.
> 
> going to be there July 17 and would like to say hello.




 sending some pixiedust for  your quest!!!



BaciBecky said:


> Anyone going to be around between July 19 and 23?  Will be meeting a CM friend, but she has to work, so will have some solo time. Would love to say hey or share a meal etc.
> 
> Finally, a trip in the planning!!!



Updated!!!



bpmorley said:


> May 20-28 @ BWV.  Just me & DW.  Anyone or couple want to grab a drink?



woohooo   a match!!!



budcollector said:


> i'll be down there in a few more days [ see ticker ] just gonna be wondering around with no set plans. i go for the feeling. any one else that has plans like mine and would like to do a park - get a drink - or whatever



have fun you guys!!!




SusanWasHere said:


> I'll be there 5/22-5/27.  I'm one of those people that is there at rope drop and then gunning for the good rides and fast passes.   If anyone wants to meet up to join me, that would be great!  This is my first solo trip. Although when family comes I end up doing a lot of stuff solo bc no one else "gets it". And they all walk too slow LOL!





have not done the rope drop yet... hmmm maybe this may I will try that...


I wil be there May 10 landing at MCO at 9:30AM  flying out may 13th at 11Am.. I am taking my aunt for her 55th bday.. she has never been to any Disney Resort.. so yup!! That weekend being a Mothers day weekend and preview for the new toy Story Ride.. I will be doing Park Commando  God help me I had not done commando in years but I want her to see everything!!!  Wish me luck peeps!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

May 

aubriee: May 3 - 11
ttester9612: May 15 - 19 POP
Carrieannew: May 16 - 19
bpmorley: May 20 - 28 BWV
SusanWasHere: May 22 - 27 
budcollector: May 24 - 29 POP
jamstew: May 2008​
what about lunch on May 25 ????  Somewhere fun... family style ??? Primetime Cafe ??? O'hana ??? c'mon peeps.. let's do it !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM

9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM
9/9 CP @ 8:10AM
9/10 Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM


----------



## weluvjasmine

Please add me... FW May 23- 26


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> 9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM
> 
> 9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM
> 9/9 CP @ 8:10AM
> 9/10 Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM



i have the list on my computer at work but you missed the 11th at Raglan Road at 12:00 and did you still want to do Yek and Yati on Sat the 13th?

I know there is more but don't have them here so I will look when I get in the morning.


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> May
> 
> aubriee: May 3 - 11
> ttester9612: May 15 - 19 POP
> Carrieannew: May 16 - 19
> bpmorley: May 20 - 28 BWV
> SusanWasHere: May 22 - 27
> budcollector: May 24 - 29 POP
> jamstew: May 2008​
> what about lunch on May 25 ????  Somewhere fun... family style ??? Primetime Cafe ??? O'hana ??? c'mon peeps.. let's do it !!!



i'm not familier with those places, not really a fancy eatin place person, hows say ESPN sound ??


----------



## Glendamax

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Glendamax, I am so looking forward to finally being able to meet you.  I thought I had met you last year but I were wrong.  In my defense I have to admit that I can barely tell my own grandchildren apart let alone folks I only know from the boards.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda


Hey Linda! Are you going to be at one of the dinners? Let me know!



LocustPoint said:


> I'm leaaving my DH at home and going solo September 12 through the 20th.  I'm staying at BWV.


Hey neighbor!!!  I'll be there Sat. 9/6 - Sat. 9/13 Looks like we only have my last full day in common.  



ANTSS2001 said:


> 9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM
> 9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM
> 9/9 CP @ 8:10AM
> *9/10 Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM*



I'm going to look over my plans again to see if I can make a ressie at Cape May around the same time - or a bit earlier so I can do something afterwards. Will let you know.

-G


----------



## bpmorley

budcollector said:


> i'm not familier with those places, not really a fancy eatin place person, hows say ESPN sound ??



if the Flyers are still in the playoffs, I'll definitely be in ESPN while we're there.  Then again we're staying @ BWV so there is a chance we'll be there more than once


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi ya Glenda, having read many of your posts I think that you and I have very similar attitudes and senses of humor.  I will be at Pooh's party and round the POP pool most nights.  I am not scheduling a lot of things because I have some health problems and have to cater to them from time to time and do not want to disappoint.  Of course, I COULD do that by showing up also. 

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## ANTSS2001

budcollector said:


> i'm not familier with those places, not really a fancy eatin place person, hows say ESPN sound ??





bpmorley said:


> if the Flyers are still in the playoffs, I'll definitely be in ESPN while we're there.  Then again we're staying @ BWV so there is a chance we'll be there more than once




wooohoo a tentative date ??? May 25?? at ESPN ???  awesome !!!





Glendamax said:


> I'm going to look over my plans again to see if I can make a ressie at Cape May around the same time - or a bit earlier so I can do something afterwards. Will let you know.
> -G



well you know this is an easy trip for me.. Sept is always my Turtle Phase due to the heat!!  Whenever you finalize your ADRS and park dates...  Mom is coming along this trip right ??? the one who's getting the china  just in case something happens  





SlightlyGoofy said:


> Hi ya Glenda, having read many of your posts I think that you and I have very similar attitudes and senses of humor.  I will be at Pooh's party and round the POP pool most nights.  I am not scheduling a lot of things because I have some health problems and have to cater to them from time to time and do not want to disappoint.  Of course, I COULD do that by showing up also.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda



You are never a disappointment!!  I love to just hang out and chit chat with you!!! And we can do that every nite at POP!!! hehehehe so you better have a red underpants hanging at your door if you do not want to be bothered...  LOL that was what my room mate in college would do!! she leaves her red panty by the door when jake the BF is there  and I end up in the library the whole time!



check in at POP Sept. 6,2008

9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM ============  *Epcot*

9/7 Chef Mickey @ 5:05PM ==========  *CR* then to *MK*

9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM ===============  *AKL*  

Spectro magic w/ Miss Linda,Nancy @ 8:00PM *MK* 


9/9 CP @ 8:10AM =================  *MK*

MNSHHP @ 7:00PM ============= *MK* 



9/10 Raglan Road House @ 12 Noon ==== *DTD*

Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM =======  *BC*



9/11  Teppen Edo@ 5:30PM ============  *Epcot*


9/12 Tony's @ 4:50PM ================ *MK* 

9/13 yak and yeti for lunch??? ======== *AK* 

then to TOT Meet at 3PM ============= *DHS*

Jellyrolls @ 8:00PM ================== *BW*


9/14 flying back home ==============  *MCO*


  


Ok this is for my own sanity... I am color coding my days...


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> wooohoo a tentative date ??? May 25?? at ESPN ???  awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you know this is an easy trip for me.. Sept is always my Turtle Phase due to the heat!!  Whenever you finalize your ADRS and park dates...  Mom is coming along this trip right ??? the one who's getting the china  just in case something happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are never a disappointment!!  I love to just hang out and chit chat with you!!! And we can do that every nite at POP!!! hehehehe so you better have a red underpants hanging at your door if you do not want to be bothered...  LOL that was what my room mate in college would do!! she leaves her red panty by the door when jake the BF is there  and I end up in the library the whole time!
> 
> 
> 
> check in at POP Sept. 6,2008
> 
> 9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM ============  *Epcot*
> 
> 9/7 Chef Mickey @ 5:05PM ==========  *CR* then to *MK*
> 
> 9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM ===============  *AKL*
> 
> Spectro magic w/ Miss Linda,Nancy @ 8:00PM *MK*
> 
> 
> 9/9 CP @ 8:10AM =================  *MK*
> 
> MNSHHP @ 7:00PM ============= *MK*
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 Raglan Road House @ 12 Noon ==== *DTD*
> 
> Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM =======  *BC*
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11  Teppen Edo@ 5:30PM ============  *Epcot*
> 
> 
> 9/12 Tony's @ 4:50PM ================ *MK*
> 
> 9/13 yak and yeti for lunch??? ======== *AK*
> 
> then to TOT Meet at 3PM ============= *DHS*
> 
> 
> 9/14 flying back home ==============  *MCO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is for my own sanity... I am color coding my days...




Timmy lets to Yak and Yeti for dinner what do you say??? How many seats should I reserve?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Timmy lets to Yak and Yeti for dinner what do you say??? How many seats should I reserve?



AK is only till 5:00PM that day... and with the TOT meet.. it would be hustling...


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> AK is only till 5:00PM that day... and with the TOT meet.. it would be hustling...



okay give me a time so we can have lunch and I need to cancel out ressie for Whispering Canyon Cafe with Aubriee oh she is going to kill me.  Sorry Aburiee


----------



## ANTSS2001

LocustPoint said:


> I'm leaaving my DH at home and going solo September 12 through the 20th.  I'm staying at BWV.




if you got nothing better to do.. ( uh huh at the promise land ?? Nothing better to do...) keep us in mind on the 13th!!! TOT at 3PM and Maybe JellyRolls at night   ???


----------



## aubriee

Poohbear67 said:


> okay give me a time so we can have lunch and I need to cancel out ressie for Whispering Canyon Cafe with Aubriee oh she is going to kill me.  Sorry Aburiee



Nah, I won't kill you tooo dead!   No problem, go have fun with ANTS!  

Oh, ANTS and Nancy the ADR for Boma on 09/08/08 is for 6:30pm, not 6:00pm.  Just before the trip I'll repost all the times and will also send you guys my cell phone number.


I'm so excited!  This time next week I'll be at WDW!     Sorry, but I had a rough night at work last night and just needed to yell that out!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Nah, I won't kill you tooo dead!   No problem, go have fun with ANTS!
> 
> Oh, ANTS and Nancy the ADR for Boma on 09/08/08 is for 6:30pm, not 6:00pm.  Just before the trip I'll repost all the times and will also send you guys my cell phone number.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!  This time next week I'll be at WDW!     Sorry, but I had a rough night at work last night and just needed to yell that out!



Aubriee !!!!1  I will be in the neighborhood   in 2 weeks .. I think it falls the same time as you are in the neighborhood... May 10 to May 12 jetting on the 13th... you have any loose 15 minutes to meet up  and have a dole whip or frozen capuccino ???


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Aubriee !!!!1  I will be in the neighborhood   in 2 weeks .. I think it falls the same time as you are in the neighborhood... May 10 to May 12 jetting on the 13th... you have any loose 15 minutes to meet up  and have a dole whip or frozen capuccino ???



Depending on what time you're getting in, it looks like I may be running into you at the airport.  I'll be there May 3rd-10th.  My flight on the 10th is on American Airlines at 6:40pm.  DME will probably be picking me up at POFQ around 3:40pm.  I have a lunch ADR at Le Cellier that day for 12:00N, if that fits into your schedule, but would have to leave immediately afterwards, in order to catch my DME bus.  I wouldn't want to be late.  It might be a long walk back to Texas.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Depending on what time you're getting in, it looks like I may be running into you at the airport.  I'll be there May 3rd-10th.  My flight on the 10th is on American Airlines at 6:40pm.  DME will probably be picking me up at POFQ around 3:40pm.  I have a lunch ADR at Le Cellier that day for 12:00N, if that fits into your schedule, but would have to leave immediately afterwards, in order to catch my DME bus.  I wouldn't want to be late.  It might be a long walk back to Texas.



the eagle will be landing at 8:30AM... and hoping to do the Toy story Preview at HS...  if they are doing it the whole weekend... I can do this on Sunday and swing by a Epcot straight from MCO...  ...(checking AP website now)


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Nah, I won't kill you tooo dead!   No problem, go have fun with ANTS!
> 
> Oh, ANTS and Nancy the ADR for Boma on 09/08/08 is for 6:30pm, not 6:00pm.  Just before the trip I'll repost all the times and will also send you guys my cell phone number.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!  This time next week I'll be at WDW!     Sorry, but I had a rough night at work last night and just needed to yell that out!



Your the best    Sorry!!


----------



## Glendamax

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Hi ya Glenda, having read many of your posts I think that you and I have very similar attitudes and senses of humor.  I will be at Pooh's party and round the POP pool most nights.  I am not scheduling a lot of things because I have some health problems and have to cater to them from time to time and do not want to disappoint.  Of course, I COULD do that by showing up also.
> 
> Slightly Goofy/Linda


Linda, is there a Pop meet this year? A thread? Let me know!



ANTSS2001 said:


> Whenever you finalize your ADRS and park dates...  Mom is coming along this trip right ??? the one who's getting the china  just in case something happens


HA! Yes, my Mother and my friend Kim are comming! I'm looking forward to them meeting everyone! And I will let you know when I finalize everything!

I'm really looking forward to the Halloween Party!

-G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Linda, is there a Pop meet this year? A thread? Let me know!
> 
> 
> HA! Yes, my Mother and my friend Kim are comming! I'm looking forward to them meeting everyone! And I will let you know when I finalize everything!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Halloween Party!
> 
> -G



 

Did I tell you I stayed at AKL for one night.. and I think I might not be coming back anytime soon.... when I check in in the morning brian was great... at the valet service... the CM girl was awesome.. and after that everything went downhill.... I am going back home to SSr where everybody loves me


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi ya Glenda to the Max!!

Here are links that I know about for meets when you will be there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1712210&goto=newpost

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1399648&goto=newpost

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1670673&goto=newpost

Ants, Pooh and others will be sure to correct me if I forgot anything.  

I am staying at POP this year to make it easier for me to meet all of you!

SG/Linda


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Did I tell you I stayed at AKL for one night.. and I think I might not be coming back anytime soon.... when I check in in the morning brian was great... at the valet service... the CM girl was awesome.. and after that everything went downhill.... I am going back home to SSr where everybody loves me



I'm sorry Antss. I've never had a problem there. Well at least you have another place to call home!



SlightlyGoofy said:


> Hi ya Glenda to the Max!!
> 
> Here are links that I know about for meets when you will be there.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1712210&goto=newpost
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1399648&goto=newpost
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1670673&goto=newpost
> SG/Linda



Thanks Linda! Will check these out!


----------



## Poohbear67

Glendamax said:


> I'm sorry Antss. I've never had a problem there. Well at least you have another place to call home!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Linda! Will check these out!



Hi Glendamax,  How are ya???  Just to let you know I can't PM right now so you will have to either call me or just write on the thread.  sorry lot has happened in the last week.


----------



## Glendamax

Poohbear67 said:


> Hi Glendamax,  How are ya???  Just to let you know I can't PM right now so you will have to either call me or just write on the thread.  sorry lot has happened in the last week.


OK - I did try to send you a PM 2 days ago. Will write you here! Thanks!
-G


----------



## NH_Bubba

WOW what a list. Haven't had a chance to read through them but my lunch is almost over so I got to go back to work.

Going solo for a Short trip 9/4 - 9/9 booked at the All Star Sport right now but looking at upgrading to POFQ if I can. Than I take my Annual trip Dec 2-14.  I'm figuring to stay in the park from the 2nd to the 9th but not curtain yet.

I'll post again when I get caught up.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> WOW what a list. Haven't had a chance to read through them but my lunch is almost over so I got to go back to work.
> 
> Going solo for a Short trip 9/4 - 9/9 booked at the All Star Sport right now but looking at upgrading to POFQ if I can. Than I take my Annual trip Dec 2-14.  I'm figuring to stay in the park from the 2nd to the 9th but not curtain yet.
> 
> I'll post again when I get caught up.



Yey!!!  You made it !!!  Updating the list now!!!  Hmmmm Have to check with Aubriee whats open for those dates...  if ever you feel lonely ( huh ?? in Disney you're going to be lonely I must be kidding!!)  

check in at POP Sept. 6,2008

9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM ============  *Epcot*

9/7 Chef Mickey @ 5:05PM ==========  *CR* then to *MK*

9/8 Boma @ 6:00PM ===============  *AKL*  

Spectro magic w/ Miss Linda,Nancy @ 8:00PM *MK* 


9/9 CP @ 8:10AM =================  *MK*

MNSHHP @ 7:00PM ============= *MK* 



9/10 Raglan Road House @ 12 Noon ==== *DTD*

Cape May Cafe @ 7:25PM =======  *BC*

(this can be another Jellyrolls night  )



9/11  Teppen Edo@ 5:30PM ============  *Epcot*


9/12 Tony's @ 4:50PM ================ *MK* 

9/13 yak and yeti for lunch??? ======== *AK* 

then to TOT Meet at 3PM ============= *DHS*

Jellyrolls @ 8:00PM ================== *BW*


9/14 flying back home ==============  *MCO*





Rich... Aubriee.. Wirki... Gmax... Pete??? who's incharge for the phone tree ???


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> 9/6 Coral Reef @ 5:10PM ============  *Epcot*



Hey! Are you eating with a bunch of people? If not, I'm eating at Boma that night around 5pm. Would be nice to see you my first day! Let me know!

As for the phone tree - I am NOT in charge. I'm terrible with that stuff!


----------



## Poohbear67

Glendamax said:


> Hey! Are you eating with a bunch of people? If not, I'm eating at Boma that night around 5pm. Would be nice to see you my first day! Let me know!
> 
> As for the phone tree - I am NOT in charge. I'm terrible with that stuff!



Yup with ME    Why don't you come over with us??? or is that to


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey! Are you eating with a bunch of people? If not, I'm eating at Boma that night around 5pm. Would be nice to see you my first day! Let me know!
> 
> As for the phone tree - I am NOT in charge. I'm terrible with that stuff!



Ok.. if my vision is right....   Pete and Friend is flying out with me from PHL.... then from there meet Nancy... check in... then just relax in mycase... (nudge Nancy.. I need time to place the remote in a zippie lock yah know!) take a quick shower... have my crocs ready then off to EPCOT... where are you goping to be or what time are you going to be at AKL... Hmmmm I can visit AKL right ??? as long as I am not staying there nor getting in contact with the front desk then I am not breaking any promises??!!!    I would love to meet MOM!!!!! I am gonna hug her and kiss her and call her Mom!  Ok..I know..I know that is not a Disney cartoon but it stuck with me since I was a kid what can I say!!!


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. if my vision is right....   Pete and Friend is flying out with me from PHL.... then from there meet Nancy... check in... then just relax in mycase... (nudge Nancy.. I need time to place the remote in a zippie lock yah know!) take a quick shower... have my crocs ready then off to EPCOT... where are you goping to be or what time are you going to be at AKL... Hmmmm I can visit AKL right ??? as long as I am not staying there nor getting in contact with the front desk then I am not breaking any promises??!!!    I would love to meet MOM!!!!! I am gonna hug her and kiss her and call her Mom!  Ok..I know..I know that is not a Disney cartoon but it stuck with me since I was a kid what can I say!!!



I can bring zippy bags too    Ants has shown me the LIGHT of Zip lock bags


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Not a lot of time but I wanted to drop by and let you all know that all is well here.  The hernia was in a different area than expected and could have been a very big problem if it had not been caught early with the CT for the other condition.  

Tom is doing extremely well. Surgery was short, recovery even shorter.  He has been eating since he got off the table and is eating me out of house and home.  

The drugs must have been good cause he thanked me on the way home and said he was going to start treating me better.  He is off drugs today.   

I am using this opportunity to clean the kitchen as that is where he sits all day long.  It needs it.  Hard to clean around a man.   

Thank you all for caring and forgive me for sending this same message to each  thread but it is all I can do.  I am wore out.  After all HE got to lay down yesterday, even if it were on an operating table.   

SG/Linda


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Tom is doing extremely well. Surgery was short, recovery even shorter.  He has been eating since he got off the table and is eating me out of house and home.
> 
> 
> 
> SG/Linda




when he finishes the house then you can move in with me !!!  We'll just visit him at the yard.. oppss.. I know.. I know he is still your DH... (  Hi Mr Tom!!!)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> I can bring zippy bags too    Ants has shown me the LIGHT of Zip lock bags



large bags are on sale right now.. 3 for $5  

all the sheets are washed and back in their respective bags.... Hmmm and yes I am all packed for next weekend


----------



## Poohbear67

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Not a lot of time but I wanted to drop by and let you all know that all is well here.  The hernia was in a different area than expected and could have been a very big problem if it had not been caught early with the CT for the other condition.
> 
> Tom is doing extremely well. Surgery was short, recovery even shorter.  He has been eating since he got off the table and is eating me out of house and home.
> 
> The drugs must have been good cause he thanked me on the way home and said he was going to start treating me better.  He is off drugs today.
> 
> I am using this opportunity to clean the kitchen as that is where he sits all day long.  It needs it.  Hard to clean around a man.
> 
> Thank you all for caring and forgive me for sending this same message to each  thread but it is all I can do.  I am wore out.  After all HE got to lay down yesterday, even if it were on an operating table.
> 
> SG/Linda



Linda I will copy and post this to our thread also.  I am so glad everything went well you and him.  & kisses all around.


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> large bags are on sale right now.. 3 for $5
> 
> all the sheets are washed and back in their respective bags.... Hmmm and yes I am all packed for next weekend



Where at ???? I will go pick up a bunch this weekend.

Oh go look at your email gal!!!  there is important stuff there I need your imput on so I can go get them before the store moves them right out!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Where at ???? I will go pick up a bunch this weekend.
> 
> Oh go look at your email gal!!!  there is important stuff there I need your imput on so I can go get them before the store moves them right out!!



 hmm now ?? I am busy crying... crying over old rides.. even dedicate todays blog form it.. and fred and familyu posted on my Blog extending her thank you's!!!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

What dedicated DISer does not have a dedicated suitcase, or three, just for WDW trips?  I do. I keep my mugs, soap tabs, LGM and all in there.  I also have an Ohio suitcase too but it is not nearly as much fun.   

Timmie, you probably know this but there is a website dedicated to the DW that used to be.  It has pictures, videos and all of the attractions before they were changed or, horrors, done away with.  Yesterday something I think.  Been awhile.   

SG/Linda


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> What dedicated DISer does not have a dedicated suitcase, or three, just for WDW trips?  I do. I keep my mugs, soap tabs, LGM and all in there.  I also have an Ohio suitcase too but it is not nearly as much fun.
> 
> Timmie, you probably know this but there is a website dedicated to the DW that used to be.  It has pictures, videos and all of the attractions before they were changed or, horrors, done away with.  Yesterday something I think.  Been awhile.
> 
> SG/Linda



i would love to see that


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi there BP!

It is Yesterland but I have too many windows open and cannot get the url for you.  I also found some Youtube old parade footage.  Nostalgia is a good thing but you gotta keep up with the times too.  Delicate balance, not only at DW but in life.   

SG


----------



## MissEeyore

I'll be there Dec 10 - 15 for mousefest...going to the "world" solo, first solo trip...hoping to meet some people here that I can meet up with there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> i would love to see that



BP... duh!! after all this time... I am not realizing that you are almost my neighbor!!!!  



MissEeyore said:


> I'll be there Dec 10 - 15 for mousefest...going to the "world" solo, first solo trip...hoping to meet some people here that I can meet up with there.



  Updated the list...  where are you staying ?????


----------



## ANTSS2001

May 

aubriee: May 3 - 11
ttester9612: May 15 - 19 POP
Carrieannew: May 16 - 19
bpmorley: May 20 - 28 BWV
SusanWasHere: May 22 - 27 
budcollector: May 24 - 29 POP
jamstew: May 2008​
aubriee leaves today!!!


----------



## budcollector

ANTSS2001 said:


> May
> 
> aubriee: May 3 - 11
> ttester9612: May 15 - 19 POP
> Carrieannew: May 16 - 19
> bpmorley: May 20 - 28 BWV
> SusanWasHere: May 22 - 27
> budcollector: May 24 - 29 POP
> jamstew: May 2008​
> aubriee leaves today!!!



i see a couple of people will be there when i am, Antss aren't you going to be down there then ?

aubriee enjoy your trip.


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> BP... duh!! after all this time... I am not realizing that you are almost my neighbor!!!!



Where do you live?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I will be at POP May 17th-20th


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Where do you live?


Delaware County....  I am 15 minutes south of PHL and 15 minutes north of the Delaware Border.. I used to work In west Philly but as off last march 08 I transfered in Media... now I work about 5 minutes away from work  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I will be at POP May 17th-20th



jaded!!!!  You found us !!! woohooooo     updating the list...



budcollector said:


> i see a couple of people will be there when i am, Antss aren't you going to be down there then ?
> 
> aubriee enjoy your trip.



buddy I will be there only for the Mothers day weekend.. to see the preview of the new Toys story thingie in HS  hope to corss path with you in our future trip plannings


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> May
> 
> aubriee: May 3 - 11
> ttester9612: May 15 - 19 POP
> Carrieannew: May 16 - 19
> bpmorley: May 20 - 28 BWV
> SusanWasHere: May 22 - 27
> budcollector: May 24 - 29 POP
> jamstew: May 2008​
> aubriee leaves today!!!



My dates are 5/4-13. I didn't realize I hadn't posted them. First four nights at BCV, last five nights at BWV


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> My dates are 5/4-13. I didn't realize I hadn't posted them. First four nights at BCV, last five nights at BWV



updating.... anybody got Aubriee cels??? when she posted her reply about a quick meet before she flies.. I wasnt able to reply back.. can you (whoever have her cel... call her and give her my cel no?).

Jamie... what are your solo plans ????  You leave tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> Delaware County....  I am 15 minutes south of PHL and 15 minutes north of the Delaware Border.. I used to work In west Philly but as off last march 08 I transfered in Media... now I work about 5 minutes away from work



Years ago I spent some time in Delco, but not lately.  I don't blame you for getting out of West Philly.  I have to spend a good amount of time there and some sections are absolutely horrible.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Year ago I spent some time in Delco, but not lately.  I don't blame you for getting out of West Philly.  I have to spend a good amount of time there and some sections are absolutely horrible.



well I worked there for 15 years.... it was not as bad as you hear and read from the news... 

right now I am at the other side of Philly working part time at the corner of rt 1 and rt 30  heheheh Wynnewood,Pa  almost Philly near St. Joe's!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> well I worked there for 15 years.... it was not as bad as you hear and read from the news...
> 
> right now I am at the other side of Philly working part time at the corner of rt 1 and rt 30  heheheh Wynnewood,Pa  almost Philly near St. Joe's!!!



The people I have to deal with in WP are horrible.  Most of the time I'm in South Philly.  Yeah we are practically neighbors I have soem friends that live right around ST Joes.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> The people I have to deal with in WP are horrible.  Most of the time I'm in South Philly.  Yeah we are practically neighbors I have soem friends that live right around ST Joes.



  cool if you happend to pass by you'll see me  at the corner


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> cool if you happend to pass by you'll see me  at the corner



You'll hear me coming.  It's a big red truck with lights and a loud siren.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> You'll hear me coming.  It's a big red truck with lights and a loud siren.



oh please!!!  we have about 3 right now at the EMR .. hope youre not one of them!!!  if you are.. cafeteria closes at 7:30PM hurry!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> oh please!!!  we have about 3 right now at the EMR .. hope youre not one of them!!!  if you are.. cafeteria closes at 7:30PM hurry!!!



Think of a bigger red truck.  I only have to do those squad 2 or 3 times a year.  You work in a hospital?


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Think of a bigger red truck.  I only have to do those squad 2 or 3 times a year.  You work in a hospital?



Yup!!!  that is the only 2 things you'll  find at the corner of lancaster avenue and route 1.. the St. Charles Seminary and us... well... I dont think I will be qualified to eb at St. Charles     and thank God it has been veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slow as you can see since I am dising... shhhhhhhhhhhn  some are shoping and some are well.. doing stuff...


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yup!!!  that is the only 2 things you'll  find at the corner of lancaster avenue and route 1.. the St. Charles Seminary and us... well... I dont think I will be qualified to eb at St. Charles     and thank God it has been veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slow as you can see since I am dising... shhhhhhhhhhhn  some are shoping and some are well.. doing stuff...



Must be Lankanau.  Never been to that one.  I take all the BS to Misery & the rare real emergency to HUP.  don't worry I won't say anything


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Must be Lankanau.  Never been to that one.  I take all the BS to Misery & the rare real emergency to HUP.  don't worry I won't say anything



OMG ... thats where I was for 15 years!!! Misery and I never bumped into you!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe you had... LOL esp'ly when it smoking was still aloud.... I do second hand smoking... I tag along with my co workers who smokes... so i get my 15 also!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG ... thats where I was for 15 years!!! Misery and I never bumped into you!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe you had... LOL esp'ly when it smoking was still aloud.... I do second hand smoking... I tag along with my co workers who smokes... so i get my 15 also!!!



What a coincidence.  When I was with the IRS before the FD I used to take just as many breaks as the smokers.  It's only fair.


----------



## ANTSS2001

finally made it home....


----------



## anthonut

I'm heading to the World Oct. 17th-21st to gorge myself on food, wine and fun  

Here is my current plan if anyone else will be there at that time:

10/17 - checking in at CSR in morning
10/17 - lunch - 2:00pm - 50's Prime Time Cafe
10/17 - dinner - 8:45pm - Jiko
10/18 - breakfast - 8:15am - 1900 Park Fare
10/18 - dinner - Party of the Senses (if Food and Wine schedule is similar to last year)
10/19 - lunch - 12:00pm - Le Cellier
10/19 - MNSSHP
10/20 - lunch - 12:00pm - Tusker House
10/20 - dinner - 7:10pm - Narcoosee's
10/21 - breakfast - 8:55am - Boma

I have still thought of tweaking and adding a breakfast at Kona Cafe somewhere, but I think something else would have to go or I might burst


----------



## ANTSS2001

anthonut said:


> I'm heading to the World Oct. 17th-21st to gorge myself on food, wine and fun
> 
> Here is my current plan if anyone else will be there at that time:
> 
> 10/17 - checking in at CSR in morning
> 10/17 - lunch - 2:00pm - 50's Prime Time Cafe
> 10/17 - dinner - 8:45pm - Jiko
> 10/18 - breakfast - 8:15am - 1900 Park Fare
> 10/18 - dinner - Party of the Senses (if Food and Wine schedule is similar to last year)
> 10/19 - lunch - 12:00pm - Le Cellier
> 10/19 - MNSSHP
> 10/20 - lunch - 12:00pm - Tusker House
> 10/20 - dinner - 7:10pm - Narcoosee's
> 10/21 - breakfast - 8:55am - Boma
> 
> I have still thought of tweaking and adding a breakfast at Kona Cafe somewhere, but I think something else would have to go or I might burst



whoa!!!! I like those adrs!!!  

 and updating the list now.... 

Happy Sunday all !!!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Morley and Ants, that is the way it is.  Folks you have probably walked right by many times you meet online.  Folks do not have the time to stop and talk anymore in person.  Sounds as if you two have loads in common and HAVE to meet in person.  I met a nearby friend on line on the DIS. Turned out she was emailing from the library which is mere steps from my house! 

Ants, I do believe that you should consider moving to Florida.  I think you might already qualify to use that state as your main residence already from the sound of all your trips.  How in the world do you manage that?  I take long trips to avoid all the extra costs involved as I would rather spend my time and money AT Disney than going back and forth.  I am old and slow too.   

SG/Linda


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Ants, I do believe that you should consider moving to Florida.  I think you might already qualify to use that state as your main residence already from the sound of all your trips.  How in the world do you manage that?  I take long trips to avoid all the extra costs involved as I would rather spend my time and money AT Disney than going back and forth.  I am old and slow too.
> 
> SG/Linda



it all started with an Annual Pass...   my second excuse is my truck... with the Ding rates.. it is cheaper for me to fly to MCO than visit family in Va and or NY or NJ (oppppss plus they disowned me as off 2007!!!) my trucks eats up 17 miles a gal. and only premium gas ... I know.. I know ... alot have said to trade it in.. but I cant it bring back memories from childhood when I was daddy's lilttle girl and then I also stopped shopping! I used to hordes stuff.. pocketbooks.. shoes... more pocketbooks... purse... small purse.. big purse...  and I have not done that.. everytime I go in a store.. I hug the purse I want... and look at the prized and the next day I make a check and in the memo I write disney purse  and deposit it to my trip account  then I go back to work the enxt day picking up extra overtime to pay for the purse which was really not the purse but for the next trip.. Hmm Ok.. did I confuse you already?? coz  did confuse my self already.. but yes that is how I trick myself  into not going shopping! <whew> did you get all that Linda ???

 Morley!!!


ok time to get ready to work.. I want that spring purse for 2009


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Timmie, I sort of do the same thing, when I wash my own car, mow my own yard, paint my walls and all sort of other things I consider that I am 'earning' Disney Dollars.  My hubby is willing to go to DW, every week if possible BUT since  I am the grownup and have to figure out how to pay for these things we do not get to go as often as he thinks we should.  I live a fur piece from an airport so unless I move where they have a shuttle your lifestyle is out of the question for me.  Maybe someday?  

Trust me, the THINGS that you buy do not provide the memories that you will remember later in life.  In fact THINGS will suck up all your energy, buying them, taking care of them, storing them, buying  a larger place to keep them into infinity.  You are a wise young gal!  

Slightly Goofy


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Timmie,
> 
> Trust me, the THINGS that you buy do not provide the memories that you will remember later in life.  In fact THINGS will suck up all your energy, buying them, taking care of them, storing them, buying  a larger place to keep them into infinity.  You are a wise young gal!
> 
> Slightly Goofy



hmmmm... in 3 - 5 years I am moving to NC...  for right now my 5 room humble abode will do...  I try to get whatever my employer gives me and add a lil bit more in savings but other than that all my hard end penny goes to my vices and my moms allowance  unless  I get Lucky next year and rear   a child then the lifestyle has to change


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Timmie, if you happen to be planning on moving to the Charlotte area I have connections there, and in your field of expertise too!  Let me know.   

You give your mom an allowance?  Just when I thought you could not be more perfect.   

Good night all, I am going to climb the stairs and see if I can find a flat surface to lay down on.  Perchance to dream.   

SG/Linda


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Timmie, if you happen to be planning on moving to the Charlotte area I have connections there, and in your field of expertise too!  Let me know.
> 
> You give your mom an allowance?  Just when I thought you could not be more perfect.
> 
> Good night all, I am going to climb the stairs and see if I can find a flat surface to lay down on.  Perchance to dream.
> 
> SG/Linda



I am no where near perfect... My mom had a terrible time with me when I was growing up... I whine and cry and whine some more... and she really tried her best to mold me to be atleast half decent human being   and now I am just trying to atleast wash away all the stuff that I have put her through hehehe  

well... I had a good weekend dising.. tomorrow is Monday again and no IE at the Full time job so you wont see me as much...    which will give you time to miss me!!  BTW... can you PM me your addy I still have the CD I promised you!!!


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Morley and Ants, that is the way it is.  Folks you have probably walked right by many times you meet online.  Folks do not have the time to stop and talk anymore in person.  Sounds as if you two have loads in common and HAVE to meet in person.  I met a nearby friend on line on the DIS. Turned out she was emailing from the library which is mere steps from my house!
> 
> Ants, I do believe that you should consider moving to Florida.  I think you might already qualify to use that state as your main residence already from the sound of all your trips.  How in the world do you manage that?  I take long trips to avoid all the extra costs involved as I would rather spend my time and money AT Disney than going back and forth.  I am old and slow too.
> 
> SG/Linda



Crazy!  isn't it?  who'd have thunk it


----------



## bpmorley

anthonut said:


> I'm heading to the World Oct. 17th-21st to gorge myself on food, wine and fun
> 
> Here is my current plan if anyone else will be there at that time:
> 
> 10/17 - checking in at CSR in morning
> 10/17 - lunch - 2:00pm - 50's Prime Time Cafe
> 10/17 - dinner - 8:45pm - Jiko
> 10/18 - breakfast - 8:15am - 1900 Park Fare
> 10/18 - dinner - Party of the Senses (if Food and Wine schedule is similar to last year)
> 10/19 - lunch - 12:00pm - Le Cellier
> 10/19 - MNSSHP
> 10/20 - lunch - 12:00pm - Tusker House
> 10/20 - dinner - 7:10pm - Narcoosee's
> 10/21 - breakfast - 8:55am - Boma
> 
> I have still thought of tweaking and adding a breakfast at Kona Cafe somewhere, but I think something else would have to go or I might burst



Wow you have some great picks for meals.  You're down there the same time as us but there is no way I could do that kind of scheduling.


----------



## PGHProducer

Just booked my trip for Oct. 13-18.  This is my first time back since 2002... and my very first time doing it solo! SOOOO excited... but definitely want to meet up with other people during my trip!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PGHProducer said:


> Just booked my trip for Oct. 13-18.  This is my first time back since 2002... and my very first time doing it solo! SOOOO excited... but definitely want to meet up with other people during my trip!!



  Updating the list.. also come join us at the Pa thread.... alot from the 'burgs there too  where are you staying ???

updating list!!!


----------



## PGHProducer

ANTSS2001 said:


> Updating the list.. also come join us at the Pa thread.... alot from the 'burgs there too  where are you staying ???
> 
> updating list!!!



Staying at Pop.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PGHProducer said:


> Staying at Pop.



aarrgghhh you are just going to miss us by a month.... hmmmm are you doing the free dining ??? cmon..cmon.. come again in Sept


----------



## anthonut

bpmorley said:


> Wow you have some great picks for meals.  You're down there the same time as us but there is no way I could do that kind of scheduling.



Well, I don't think I would typically do as much either but I figure if it is food and wine time then that is what I am going to base my trip around Ohh, and checking out Toy Story mania.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

BP and Ants, I have relatives in Philly, uptown and downtown.  Who knows???? 

Ants, you are so kind.  For a mom to know that she is appreciated is the world and having a daughter who has turned out as well as you is like winning an Oscar.  Maybe your mom was a pain to HER mom too???  It does tend to run in families ya know?  

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Stacybaeasm

PGHProducer said:


> Just booked my trip for Oct. 13-18.  This is my first time back since 2002... and my very first time doing it solo! SOOOO excited... but definitely want to meet up with other people during my trip!!



Hey PGH.  I am there Oct. 12-19.  PM me if you want to get together for a ride or a meal or a show or...well, you get the picture.  I am doing MNSSHP on Oct. 13.


----------



## PGHProducer

Stacybaeasm said:


> Hey PGH.  I am there Oct. 12-19.  PM me if you want to get together for a ride or a meal or a show or...well, you get the picture.  I am doing MNSSHP on Oct. 13.



Stacy,

Definitely.  I'll be in touch.  Also saw you're an AEA stage manager.. so cool... back in high school I was a sound designer/lighting designer/stage manager (all depending on what they needed from me).  There was a time that I wanted to do that with my life... and sometimes I feel like I still do...


----------



## Glendamax

Poohbear67 said:


> Yup with ME    Why don't you come over with us??? or is that to


Well, on my arrival day, I TRY to keep my schedule as loose as possible in case I'm SUPER tired - and I try to eat at the resort where I'm staying in case I don't want to travel! So we'll see!



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. if my vision is right....   Pete and Friend is flying out with me from PHL.... then from there meet Nancy... check in... then just relax in mycase... (nudge Nancy.. I need time to place the remote in a zippie lock yah know!) take a quick shower... have my crocs ready then off to EPCOT... where are you goping to be or what time are you going to be at AKL... Hmmmm I can visit AKL right ??? as long as I am not staying there nor getting in contact with the front desk then I am not breaking any promises??!!!    I would love to meet MOM!!!!! I am gonna hug her and kiss her and call her Mom!  Ok..I know..I know that is not a Disney cartoon but it stuck with me since I was a kid what can I say!!!



That night, if we feel like going anywhere, it will be EPCOT - better to do that place in little bites since it's soooo big! If not, and you feel like it, you can visit us. We'll meet up in the lobby, and maybe hang out at one of those savannah viewing areas!  

G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Well, on my arrival day, I TRY to keep my schedule as loose as possible in case I'm SUPER tired - and I try to eat at the resort where I'm staying in case I don't want to travel! So we'll see!
> 
> 
> 
> That night, if we feel like going anywhere, it will be EPCOT - better to do that place in little bites since it's soooo big! If not, and you feel like it, you can visit us. We'll meet up in the lobby, and maybe hang out at one of those savannah viewing areas!
> 
> G



change in plans...   I am flying in a day early... Friday the 5th.. and will head straight to Universal Studious   staying at HRH the 1st night... the kids  Pete and friends are flying out Saturday  BTW!!!!


Happy Birthday Pete !!!

     ​


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP and Ants, I have relatives in Philly, uptown and downtown.  Who knows????
> 
> Ants, you are so kind.  For a mom to know that she is appreciated is the world and having a daughter who has turned out as well as you is like winning an Oscar.  Maybe your mom was a pain to HER mom too???  It does tend to run in families ya know?
> 
> Slightly Goofy



Cool.  I have a few friends in South Bend.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

PGHProducer said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Definitely.  I'll be in touch.  Also saw you're an AEA stage manager.. so cool... back in high school I was a sound designer/lighting designer/stage manager (all depending on what they needed from me).  There was a time that I wanted to do that with my life... and sometimes I feel like I still do...



It's never too late to get back into the theatre world.  It sounds like you have skills in several areas that always need good people.  Something to think about when your head isn't filled with Disney dreams.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

> I have a few friends in South Bend.



BP, unfortunately I do not.   

A DIS friend sent me a packet on Philadelphia as my dd and family are going to NYC for vacation and I am trying to get them make a day trip to Philly.  My ten year old grandson wants to see the Liberty Bell and all.  He is impressed that I saw it BEFORE it was cracked but disappointed that I went to Betsy Ross's home and she was out that day.   

SG


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP, unfortunately I do not.
> 
> A DIS friend sent me a packet on Philadelphia as my dd and family are going to NYC for vacation and I am trying to get them make a day trip to Philly.  My ten year old grandson wants to see the Liberty Bell and all.  He is impressed that I saw it BEFORE it was cracked but disappointed that I went to Betsy Ross's home and she was out that day.
> 
> SG



It's not a bad day trip.  That's all in my neck of the woods


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> change in plans...   I am flying in a day early... Friday the 5th.. and will head straight to Universal Studious   staying at HRH the 1st night... the kids  Pete and friends are flying out Saturday  BTW!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Pete !!!
> 
> ​



We are all upset that your not flying out with us!!!! But hey, we have Coral Reef right?!

And Thank You!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> We are all upset that your not flying out with us!!!! But hey, we have Coral Reef right?!
> 
> And Thank You!!!



Yikes!!!  I thought you said it was ok...


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

BP,my dd is very contrary and if I tell her up she does down.  My grandson(11 today) is a history buff and wants to go to Philly so much so I am not pushing the subject for fear of dd rejecting the idea.  I even have a dear friend who lives right outside NYC who has kindly offered help but dd rejects that also.  I keep telling her that the friend is dd's age and not an ancient relic like myself to no avail. 

BTW, my nephew was one of the volunteers who did the painting on the buildings awhile back.  Hope he did a good job!

I enjoyed my trip to Philly in spite of being shocked at having to pay an outrageous parking fee at the hotel.  I remember stuff like that.  

SG


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP,my dd is very contrary and if I tell her up she does down.  My grandson(11 today) is a history buff and wants to go to Philly so much so I am not pushing the subject for fear of dd rejecting the idea.  I even have a dear friend who lives right outside NYC who has kindly offered help but dd rejects that also.  I keep telling her that the friend is dd's age and not an ancient relic like myself to no avail.
> 
> BTW, my nephew was one of the volunteers who did the painting on the buildings awhile back.  Hope he did a good job!
> 
> I enjoyed my trip to Philly in spite of being shocked at having to pay an outrageous parking fee at the hotel.  I remember stuff like that.
> 
> SG




Anytime you feel had the need to visit me and Bp will be here   hehehe BP !!


Bp.. we there is a Pa thread.. and some have met their neighbors and found some friends from HS.. come join us!!!  We are also planning a KOP meet and or a Picnic!!!  And  knoebels trip!!

Recently a few have met already... one last April and one this month... 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1489450&page=135


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I once had an aunt and uncle that loved to travel and did not have a big budget.  They would take names and phone numbers from everyone they met along the way.  You know how you meet folks, talk a bit and then say "If you ever come my way"?  Well, they did.  lol  I do not have quite that much gall.  As a great Philidelphian once said "Fish and visitors smell after three days".  Ben Franklin

BTW, should you run into any Doman's on your thread have them contact me.   

SG


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes!!!  I thought you said it was ok...



Well, I lied...HAHA JK! Antss, you know I still love you!


----------



## Glendamax

HI PETE!!!! Remember me?​


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I am thinking of all my good friends in Philly today and hope that things work out alright for everyone.  

SG


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP,my dd is very contrary and if I tell her up she does down.  My grandson(11 today) is a history buff and wants to go to Philly so much so I am not pushing the subject for fear of dd rejecting the idea.  I even have a dear friend who lives right outside NYC who has kindly offered help but dd rejects that also.  I keep telling her that the friend is dd's age and not an ancient relic like myself to no avail.
> 
> BTW, my nephew was one of the volunteers who did the painting on the buildings awhile back.  Hope he did a good job!
> 
> I enjoyed my trip to Philly in spite of being shocked at having to pay an outrageous parking fee at the hotel.  I remember stuff like that.
> 
> SG



If you're talking about the murals around town, they did a great job.  
Sorry about the parking.


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> Anytime you feel had the need to visit me and Bp will be here   hehehe BP !!
> 
> 
> Bp.. we there is a Pa thread.. and some have met their neighbors and found some friends from HS.. come join us!!!  We are also planning a KOP meet and or a Picnic!!!  And  knoebels trip!!
> 
> Recently a few have met already... one last April and one this month...
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1489450&page=135



I will take a look.  Didn't know they had a thread for PA


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Thanks BP, next time I will just park at either Ants or your homes and let you drive me around.   

Glad to know the murals turned out well.  Some do not.  I only know how to draw flies myself. 

SG


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Thanks BP, next time I will just park at either Ants or your homes and let you drive me around.
> 
> Glad to know the murals turned out well.  Some do not.  I only know how to draw flies myself.
> 
> SG



Not a bad idea.  then again I don't know about driving you around.  I don't even drive myself around.  You could park in my area and walk about 15 minutes to all the historical stuff.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

BP, I guessing since you live so near it all that you seldom, if ever visit the attractions?  Speaking as a woman who has only been to one 500 and no Kentucky Derby's.   

Watch out cause my dd and family will be there in August.  The ten year old grandson will be the tour guide and he will be a good one too! 

SG


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP, I guessing since you live so near it all that you seldom, if ever visit the attractions?  Speaking as a woman who has only been to one 500 and no Kentucky Derby's.
> 
> Watch out cause my dd and family will be there in August.  The ten year old grandson will be the tour guide and he will be a good one too!
> 
> SG



Actually I do see them once in a while.  Depends on work.  If I get sent to a different station I may make a stop on the way in or way out.  But that hasn't happened much lately.


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP, I guessing since you live so near it all that you seldom, if ever visit the attractions?  Speaking as a woman who has only been to one 500 and no Kentucky Derby's.
> 
> Watch out cause my dd and family will be there in August.  The ten year old grandson will be the tour guide and he will be a good one too!
> 
> SG


yes you can fly in at PHL and I wil be there in 15 minutes... yes I can drive you to Philly but the question is are you insured and you ahve the heart to do it... (ask Nancy... i almsot gave her a heart attack last April.. no I dont drive like a maniac.. I drive really slow...   after 5 accidents not counting prior to age 21   and herniated skeletal system... I learn to drive slow   )



bpmorley said:


> Actually I do see them once in a while.  Depends on work.  If I get sent to a different station I may make a stop on the way in or way out.  But that hasn't happened much lately.



3 weekends ago I did the tourist thing.. I went to the Art Museum ( I just love to sit there at the steps and sometimes pose like Rocky !!! )... took pictures...  did the Franklin Institute for Star Wars... then to Chi Town!!!  Linda you should come and we should do this!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes you can fly in at PHL and I wil be there in 15 minutes... yes I can drive you to Philly but the question is are you insured and you ahve the heart to do it... (ask Nancy... i almsot gave her a heart attack last April.. no I dont drive like a maniac.. I drive really slow...   after 5 accidents not counting prior to age 21   and herniated skeletal system... I learn to drive slow   )
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weekends ago I did the tourist thing.. I went to the Art Museum ( I just love to sit there at the steps and sometimes pose like Rocky !!! )... took pictures...  did the Franklin Institute for Star Wars... then to Chi Town!!!  Linda you should come and we should do this!!!!



Tour after tour driving the fire engine, driving a car through philly is a piece of cake.  I've never been to the Art Museum(well, never been inside).  We just did the Franklin Institute a couple of weeks ago.  My wife got the tickets from the 76ers for being in charge of her companies tickets.  That was a nice Star Wars exhibit.  Only been to Chinatown when sent to 10th & Cherry's station


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Ants, I am not sure my heart could take that kind of traffic.  I was in a bad accident when I was young and am a chicken.  That being said, I cruise at about 80mph or more through Atlanta.  I pray a lot though.  I really enjoyed being able to walk most everywhere in Philly.  My heart skips a beat when I walk where people I admire did.  Dalton loves 1776 so I am  betting he will be singing a few of the tunes while there.  

BP, my grandson is here and he swooned when I told him about your 76ers tickets.  He just turned 11 and sports is his thing.  As long as he continues to get great grades I will forgive him though.  BTW, could you please post a pic of you as Rocky?  Just curious.     I think that firefighters have to make the best husbands.  They know how to cook and clean up after themselves and are gone often enough to be missed but so long that it is unbearable.   

SG/Linda


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Ants, I am not sure my heart could take that kind of traffic.  I was in a bad accident when I was young and am a chicken.  That being said, I cruise at about 80mph or more through Atlanta.  I pray a lot though.  I really enjoyed being able to walk most everywhere in Philly.  My heart skips a beat when I walk where people I admire did.  Dalton loves 1776 so I am  betting he will be singing a few of the tunes while there.
> 
> BP, my grandson is here and he swooned when I told him about your 76ers tickets.  He just turned 11 and sports is his thing.  As long as he continues to get great grades I will forgive him though.  BTW, could you please post a pic of you as Rocky?  Just curious.     I think that firefighters have to make the best husbands.  They know how to cook and clean up after themselves and are gone often enough to be missed but so long that it is unbearable.
> 
> SG/Linda



With a theory like that I wonder why the divorce rate is so high.     A picture of me as Rocky?  I think I can do that.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

BP, I am married, nearly 40 years, to a man who does not cook, clean or do any of the man type chores either.  That has not impacted the murder rate, yet.   On the good side he also does not run around.  Since I would have to do the calling and driving he does not have the chance.   

Looking forward to the boxer short version of Rocky.    (never fear, I am harmless and not prone to hitting on fellows that are probably the age of my son, or any other age come to think of it)

Slightly Goofy


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP, I am married, nearly 40 years, to a man who does not cook, clean or do any of the man type chores either.  That has not impacted the murder rate, yet.   On the good side he also does not run around.  Since I would have to do the calling and driving he does not have the chance.
> 
> Looking forward to the boxer short version of Rocky.    (never fear, I am harmless and not prone to hitting on fellows that are probably the age of my son, or any other age come to think of it)
> 
> Slightly Goofy



Looks like I have him beat.  I'm not great, but an average cook.  Cleaning, laundry etc... doesn't bother me.  Me & DW do our own laundry.  She does the kitchen, I do the bathroom. 

And don't fear either, I didn't think you were hitting on me


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

BP, glad you understand my warped sense of humor.   

SG


----------



## bpmorley

SlightlyGoofy said:


> BP, glad you understand my warped sense of humor.
> 
> SG



got it , no problem


----------



## MomofCKJ

Any solo travellers over the Aug 23-27 time frame?


Allyson


----------



## LarryinArk

I'll be hitting The WORLD  in September this year, the 16th -22nd to be exact.  If anyone wants to have a few adult cocktails just let me know.

Larry


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi we have a group of 4 Straight White Males ages 47 to 55 Going to DLR/CA Oct 24th - Oct 31st for the first time together the old of the group DonaldTDuck (dis name) has been a few time the other 3 will be our first time here. Anyone else going then?


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Guys! Can you please post the restaurant list for 9/6 - 9/13 again please. I can't find it. I'm playing around with changing a few of my reservations, and may try to match up with you all. 

Thanks!  
-G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi peeps!!!  Got home Tuesday at 1:30PM ansd went straight to work at 3Pm.... still catching with sleep and work and  . The trip was ok, I think my aunt had a great time ( she still doesnt know about my dad)!  She celebrated her 60th bday at MK with abrekafast at CP and all you would hear was giggles... I think even some of the CM/characters might have been   of her because she really hugs them so tight it was  She loved the fact that everybody greats you happy bday all day long since she tends to forget she have the bday pin on and would utter... OMG they know its my bday ( thank god she says this in our language  )  She was even boasting with joy yesterday telling her friends who goes to WDW regularly that she was one of the privilaged one to do the Toy Story Mania!!!  But just like a kid... she was very stubborn on what to wear and end up in pain... blisters left and right  because she wont listen that she needs to wear her old slippers and not the new one since we'll be walking the whole day  insisted that she wore the new one because it is her 1st time and it is not nice to be seen with old ones too  Well!!!!!!!!!!!  at the end of 1st day!! she have a neon yellow, pink and blue band aid on her one foot and a neon green, purple and orange on one.  I have those neon band aids with antibiotic  I kjnow.. I know... I could have bought her the flesh colored one.. but when she saw the price.. she even stated.. well it is Disney so it should be colorful !!! 

Dad is still in the hospital.. slowly progressing... they still dont know what is going on   But atleast ny nons keep me updated every hour on the hour via text message   



bpmorley said:


> Looks like I have him beat.  I'm not great, but an average cook.  Cleaning, laundry etc... doesn't bother me.  *Me & DW do our own laundry.*  She does the kitchen, I do the bathroom.
> 
> And don't fear either, I didn't think you were hitting on me



BP !!  I like this arrangement.. where can I find that breed  



MomofCKJ said:


> Any solo travellers over the Aug 23-27 time frame?
> 
> 
> Allyson



Hi allyson...  
Updated!!!



LarryinArk said:


> I'll be hitting The WORLD  in September this year, the 16th -22nd to be exact.  If anyone wants to have a few adult cocktails just let me know.
> 
> Larry




 


Bloodhound said:


> Hi we have a group of 4 Straight White Males ages 47 to 55 Going to DLR/CA Oct 24th - Oct 31st for the first time together the old of the group DonaldTDuck (dis name) has been a few time the other 3 will be our first time here. Anyone else going then?


----------



## PGHProducer

OK. So as I've mentioned, I'm going 10/13 - 10/18.  Here is my question.  Disney doesn't consider that as a low-crowd week, which I'm assuming is because Columbus Day is that Monday, 10/13.  But just because people have that 3-day weekend, should the whole week be crowded? 

MK is open until 11PM that Friday night... Should I expect a huge crowd there that day?

I just would have never though a random week in the middle of October would be so busy...


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Hey Guys! Can you please post the restaurant list for 9/6 - 9/13 again please. I can't find it. I'm playing around with changing a few of my reservations, and may try to match up with you all.
> 
> Thanks!
> -G



Hi Glenda!  That sounds great!  I'm at work right now, but will post the list as soon as I get home in the morning.  I sure hope you and your group can match up with us for some meals.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Hi Glenda!  That sounds great!  I'm at work right now, but will post the list as soon as I get home in the morning.  I sure hope you and your group can match up with us for some meals.



 home !!


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> Hi Glenda!  That sounds great!  I'm at work right now, but will post the list as soon as I get home in the morning.  I sure hope you and your group can match up with us for some meals.



Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for the list!


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Hey Guys! Can you please post the restaurant list for 9/6 - 9/13 again please. I can't find it. I'm playing around with changing a few of my reservations, and may try to match up with you all.
> 
> Thanks!
> -G



Here ya go!

Sun 9/7
Le Cellier 6:20pm (Wirki+1, Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Mari, Michelle (1 extra seat)

Mon 9/8
Boma 6:30pm (Aubriee+2, ANTS, Kat, Nancy (2 extra seats)

Tues 9/9
Crystal Palace 8:10am (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Ants, Kat, Nancy (4 extra seats)
1900 Park Fare 7:30pm  (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Mari, Ants (2 extra seats) 

Wed 9/10
Cape May 7:25pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants (1 extra seat)

Thurs 9/11 
Biergarten 12N (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat)

If you guys will PM me your cell phone numbers, I'll do a phone tree and PM everybody. Thus far, I have ANTS, Wirki's, Rich's, and Kat's (as long as Rich's and Kat's haven't changed since our Dec trip).


Sure hope you can make some of these Glenda!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> Mon 9/8
> Boma 6:30pm (Aubriee+2, ANTS, Kat, Nancy (2 extra seats)
> 
> Tues 9/9
> Crystal Palace 8:10am (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrien, Ants, Kat, Nancy (4 extra seats)
> 
> 1900 Park Fare 7:30pm  (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrien, Kat, Mari, Ants (2 extra seats)
> 
> Wed 9/10
> Cape May 7:25pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrien, Kat, Ants (1 extra seat)
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys will PM me your cell phone numbers, I'll do a phone tree and PM everybody. Thus far, I have ANTS, Wirki's, Rich's, and Kat's (as long as Rich's and Kat's haven't changed since our Dec trip).



Pete you are dining with us anymore????????????????


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Pete you are dining with us anymore????????????????



He PM'd the other day and told me to take him and his friend off all the ADRs.  He said another friend might be joining him and he was unsure of his numbers now.  I told him I was going to go ahead and leave the numbers the same for the ADRs, as I felt there would be others who might want to join us, between now and then and maybe he and his group might still be able to join us, if they wished.  I figure our numbers will probably change between now and then.  I know for the trip this past Dec each ADR changed several times.  I don't mind calling though, to see if I can add extra seats if we need to.

Oh, by the way, WELCOME back yourself.  Sorry we couldn't meet up on my last (your first day) last Saturday.  Hope you had a great trip!  Le Cellier for lunch was great.  It's not on the new menu on AllEars, but they now have a cold watermelon soup that was very good (and refreshing, as hot as it was ).  It was a perfect last meal for my WDW trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

I started a Dis Meets thread today for DisneyLand/DCA for anyone interested Oct 24th -26th This will be my first trip and suggestions would be helpful. I have a link below...Thanks


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone    

For those of you going on the early September 2008 trip (the one that Glenda started organizing way back when), I have created a new thread exclusively for our group.    Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1827443

If everyone going on the trip could visit that thread and "check in," that would be great.  (Aubriee and I thought this might make it easier to keep track of everyone's schedules and meals)

Thanks!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Hey, Timmy!

Would you mind changing my July dates to August 16 - 20 at POP, please? 

Hoped to switch to September, but those dates are just too close to when the baby is due - so one quick Disney fix before she or he arrives  

Looks like hardly anyone will be there just before free dining begins, but my CM friend will be around when she's not working for the Mouse 

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi Christine


----------



## jontheref

!! Just left you a message on your answerphone!!!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be flying solo Aug. 28 - Sept. 2 at POFQ.


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> Great!  Glad she was able to make it.  When I made the ADRs I didn't know whether to include her or not, so I didn't.  Sorry!  The only place we are short is on 9/10 at Cape May.  We are one chair short.  I just called and couldn't add her.  The CM said that if we just showed up with one more person we'd probably be OK.  As it is they have us at two tables, because they don't have tables for eight.  Again the CM seemed to think they just put two tables together so we could all sit together, so adding one more shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 9/7 6:20pm Le Cellier:   Klofan (+1), Wirki (+1), Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Aubriee (+2)  (1 extra seat) Wirki has an ADR at 6:20pm for eight and I was able to get an ADR at 6:35pm for four.  The CM said that if we all show up early for the 6:20pm ADR and tell them we are together they should be able to put tables together, so we can all sit together.
> 
> 9/8 6:30pm Boma: Klofan (+1), Ants, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2) (full)
> 
> 9/9 8:10am Crystal Palace:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Nancy, Aubriee (+2)  (2 extra seats)
> 
> 9/9  7:30pm 1900 Park Fare:  Klofan (+1), Ants, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee (+2) (one extra seat)
> 
> 9/10 7:25pm Cape May:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants, Aubriee (+2), Klofan (+1) we have one extra person, but I think we'll be OK.
> 
> 9/11 12N Biergarten:  Rich, Adrian, Kat, Aubriee(+2) (full)
> 
> 9/13 12:30pm Whispering Canyon: Aubriee (+2), Nancy  (full)



Unfortunately, I now find that I'm not getting in early enough on 9/7 to make Le Cellier, so I'll give my spot up. I'm sure there won't be any problem filling it


----------



## DisneyBride'03

jontheref said:


> !! Just left you a message on your answerphone!!!



ok..gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi Christine


 
Hi, Diana!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

BaciBecky said:


> Hey, Timmy!
> 
> Would you mind changing my July dates to August 16 - 20 at POP, please?
> 
> Hoped to switch to September, but those dates are just too close to when the baby is due - so one quick Disney fix before she or he arrives
> 
> Looks like hardly anyone will be there just before free dining begins, but my CM friend will be around when she's not working for the Mouse
> 
> Thanks ever so much!



wow Christine, that sounds like a great trip...August...POP....


----------



## aubriee

jamstew said:


> Unfortunately, I now find that I'm not getting in early enough on 9/7 to make Le Cellier, so I'll give my spot up. I'm sure there won't be any problem filling it



Oh, no Jamie!  I'm so sorry!  Well guys, we now have two seats open for Le Cellier on 09/07/08.  I've already filled one of the seats Klofan gave up, but we still have two if anyone is interested.


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Pete you are dining with us anymore????????????????



 I'm still going! You know all the details about it in the PM I sent you. And Antss, I am at the GF, even though it says I'll be at POR.


----------



## ANTSS2001

BaciBecky said:


> Hey, Timmy!
> 
> Would you mind changing my July dates to August 16 - 20 at POP, please?
> 
> Hoped to switch to September, but those dates are just too close to when the baby is due - so one quick Disney fix before she or he arrives
> 
> Looks like hardly anyone will be there just before free dining begins, but my CM friend will be around when she's not working for the Mouse
> 
> Thanks ever so much!



will do!!  see you soon BB!!!



Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be flying solo Aug. 28 - Sept. 2 at POFQ.


\\\ Updated!!!



jamstew said:


> Unfortunately, I now find that I'm not getting in early enough on 9/7 to make Le Cellier, so I'll give my spot up. I'm sure there won't be any problem filling it






klofan said:


> I'm still going! You know all the details about it in the PM I sent you. And Antss, I am at the GF, even though it says I'll be at POR.


----------



## mariegucci

aubriee said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Sun 9/7
> Le Cellier 6:20pm (Wirki+1, Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Mari, Michelle (1 extra seat)
> 
> Mon 9/8
> Boma 6:30pm (Aubriee+2, ANTS, Kat, Nancy (2 extra seats)
> 
> Tues 9/9
> Crystal Palace 8:10am (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Ants, Kat, Nancy (4 extra seats)
> 1900 Park Fare 7:30pm  (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Mari, Ants (2 extra seats)
> 
> Wed 9/10
> Cape May 7:25pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants (1 extra seat)
> 
> Thurs 9/11
> Biergarten 12N (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat)
> 
> If you guys will PM me your cell phone numbers, I'll do a phone tree and PM everybody. Thus far, I have ANTS, Wirki's, Rich's, and Kat's (as long as Rich's and Kat's haven't changed since our Dec trip).
> 
> 
> Sure hope you can make some of these Glenda!



Aubriee, I had to cancel my September trip on Wednesday   .  My boss said it was OK back when I first asked, but things have been crazy at work and we found out we'd most likely be on a business trip for most of Sept   I feel awful about this since you kind enough to add me to your ADRs.   

However....

I told my boss he has to give me time off in December....no matter what. So my first solo trip is DEFINITELY on for Nov 30 - Dec 8.   It's kind of weird coming back on a Monday, but I was told I had to be at work on Tuesday....for the company holiday party! Ahhh, priorities.  

I'm really bummed about September though. No free dining and I was really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mariegucci said:


> Aubriee, I had to cancel my September trip on Wednesday   .  My boss said it was OK back when I first asked, but things have been crazy at work and we found out we'd most likely be on a business trip for most of Sept   I feel awful about this since you kind enough to add me to your ADRs.
> 
> However....
> 
> I told my boss he has to give me time off in December....no matter what. So my first solo trip is DEFINITELY on for Nov 30 - Dec 8.   It's kind of weird coming back on a Monday, but I was told I had to be at work on Tuesday....for the company holiday party! Ahhh, priorities.
> 
> I'm really bummed about September though. No free dining and I was really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Sun 9/7
> Le Cellier 6:20pm (Wirki+1, Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Jamie, Kat, Mari, Michelle (1 extra seat)
> 
> Mon 9/8
> Boma 6:30pm (Aubriee+2, ANTS, Kat, Nancy (2 extra seats)
> 
> Tues 9/9
> Crystal Palace 8:10am (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Ants, Kat, Nancy (4 extra seats)
> 1900 Park Fare 7:30pm  (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Mari, Ants (2 extra seats)
> 
> Wed 9/10
> Cape May 7:25pm (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat, Ants (1 extra seat)
> 
> Thurs 9/11
> Biergarten 12N (Aubriee+2, Rich, Adrian, Kat)
> 
> If you guys will PM me your cell phone numbers, I'll do a phone tree and PM everybody. Thus far, I have ANTS, Wirki's, Rich's, and Kat's (as long as Rich's and Kat's haven't changed since our Dec trip).
> 
> 
> Sure hope you can make some of these Glenda!



I can't pm right now but if you ask Ant's for my cell number she will give it to you.


----------



## aubriee

mariegucci said:


> Aubriee, I had to cancel my September trip on Wednesday   .  My boss said it was OK back when I first asked, but things have been crazy at work and we found out we'd most likely be on a business trip for most of Sept   I feel awful about this since you kind enough to add me to your ADRs.  :guilty
> 
> I'm really bummed about September though. No free dining and I was really looking forward to meeting everyone.



Oh no, sorry about that!  We were looking forward to meeting you too!  

Well, guys that now means we have three empty seats for Le Cellier on 9/7 and three empty seats for 1900 Park Fare on 9/9. We also now have four empty seats for breakfast at Crystal Palace on 9/9.   Klofan, are you sure you don't want us to hold them for you and your friends?  We'd really love to have you guys and even if one or even both of them can't make it, we should still know in time to fill those seats.  Just let me know.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Timmie, oh what I would not give for your youthful energy.  I used to do such wild things way back in my youth too.  Days and days of no sleep.  Quote the raven, "Nevermore".   I am thrilled to hear that your dad is improving and I love your account of your aunt's trip to DW.  The apple did not fall far from the tree.  Zest for life!  Yeah!!!

Christine, bummer, I was hoping to meet you in person this trip.  Maybe another one, some day?? You would have been such a great addition to this group. might have kept them in line, OR gave them lots of good  ideas.   

aubriee, I really would not sweat the ressies all that much.  I have been on the DIS boards for many a year and there are always changes and such.  I made ADR's but know that I will run into folks here and there and if so we will just toss a coin and pick either their ADR or mine, it will all work out. It is disappointing to lose folks that you looked forward to meeting so much though.  

I am killing time while waiting for some muscular men to come and move some furniture for me, right out the door.  Uncluttering my life is my goal.  I have been waiting for months for this and I do so hope it happens, today!!! 

SG/Linda


----------



## ANTSS2001

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Timmie, oh what I would not give for your youthful energy.  I used to do such wild things way back in my youth too.  Days and days of no sleep.  Quote the raven, "Nevermore".   I am thrilled to hear that your dad is improving and I love your account of your aunt's trip to DW.  The apple did not fall far from the tree.  Zest for life!  Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SG/Linda


----------



## Glendamax

Hey! Thanks Aubriee for the dinning info! I saw the link that Rich started, so I'm on my way over there to post!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, I hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bloodhound said:


> Dole Whip's all around for all my new friends here on the Dis....lol



thanks Robert!!!    I needed one.. I just finished my last mickey rice krispie treat for midnite snack.. the dole whip would be perfect... if only....


----------



## bpmorley

I'll have a Dole Whip for everyone tomorrow


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> I'll have a Dole Whip for everyone tomorrow



yey!!!!!!!!!!!!  BP!!! Double the fun for us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wirki

Thank you for sharing!!  Boy could I go for one of those right now.  You two are the best for thinking of us.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> Thank you for sharing!!  Boy could I go for one of those right now.  You two are the best for thinking of us.



 G'morning !!!


----------



## Glendamax

Thanks so much for the Dole Whip! I was so excited you gave me one that I took a pic . . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, I hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> G'morning !!!



Right back at you


----------



## bpmorley

Im leaving for MK right now to get my dole whip, or maybe a citrus swirl


----------



## wirki

bpmorley said:


> Im leaving for MK right now to get my dole whip, or maybe a citrus swirl



Have a great time.  
 How are the crowds??


----------



## bpmorley

wirki said:


> Have a great time.
> How are the crowds??



Don't really know yet.  we were supposed to be here around 6pm yesterday, but after delays in the flight we didn't get in til around 10:30.  We walked over to Epcot(EMH) and it was empty


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hi, sorry I didn't read through the whole thread...  

I'll be at Disney from Dec 7-13, 2008.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi, sorry I didn't read through the whole thread...
> 
> I'll be at Disney from Dec 7-13, 2008.



  No need to be sorry!! what counts is the last thread     updating the list.. ohhhhhhhhh  December list is also starting to look good.. I hope you come back with an update of your ADRS and plans and what not!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

ANTSS2001 said:


> No need to be sorry!! what counts is the last thread     updating the list.. ohhhhhhhhh  December list is also starting to look good.. I hope you come back with an update of your ADRS and plans and what not!!!



I don't have many plans, and I've never done a TS restaurant solo before, although I'm thinking about Crystal Palace before MK opens one morning. I am planning to do MVMCP too, but other than that it is all pretty well unplanned.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I don't have many plans, and I've never done a TS restaurant solo before, although I'm thinking about Crystal Palace before MK opens one morning. I am planning to do MVMCP too, but other than that it is all pretty well unplanned.



I know what you mean... my one most ADR .. a never miss for me though is a breakfast at CP... and maybe dinner on my last day


----------



## DisneyFreak06

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know what you mean... my one most ADR .. a never miss for me though is a breakfast at CP... and maybe dinner on my last day



So have you ever done CP solo? I'm curious about a character meal solo. Counter service I've done, but I do that here at home alone sometimes too. That doesn't bother me. The characters do concern me, partly because I love taking pictures of them, and things like that I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyFreak06 said:


> So have you ever done CP solo? I'm curious about a character meal solo. Counter service I've done, but I do that here at home alone sometimes too. That doesn't bother me. The characters do concern me, partly because I love taking pictures of them, and things like that I guess.
> 
> Thanks.




Yes... and it was fine....  I ate.. I chatted and ate some more...  Characters were awesome .. so far I had pcitures taken with them.. when they see me Solo the handlers offer to take a picture of me with the character.. somestimes after chatting with the nearby table.. they end up taking my pic after I have taken their family all together for a pic... it is never a problem.. there's always someone


----------



## DisneyFreak06

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yes... and it was fine....  I ate.. I chatted and ate some more...  Characters were awesome .. so far I had pcitures taken with them.. when they see me Solo the handlers offer to take a picture of me with the character.. somestimes after chatting with the nearby table.. they end up taking my pic after I have taken their family all together for a pic... it is never a problem.. there's always someone



Thanks! I feel much better about that now.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Thanks! I feel much better about that now.



you'll be fine and will have an awesome time.. I promise !!!!!!


----------



## wirki

If you have any interest... I know that Cape May is pretty good about solos too. We had a woman by us that was solo (quite a few tables down from Mom and I)  But I offered to take her pics with the characters.  I am sure you will be able to find someone.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Thanks! I feel much better about that now.



I just realize.. I wmight see you in Dec, 08


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, looks like you may have to have two groups for the Sept 13th TOT meet....wooo hoooo0


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, looks like you may have to have two groups for the Sept 13th TOT meet....wooo hoooo0



2 groups ?? have we exceeded the 21 bodies??? not in my list..


----------



## Bloodhound

sorry please ignore that last post...I was brain dead at that point of the day...lol

   I do have some news to share...we booked the flights and car rental for DisneyLand tonight in case the prices go up for rising gas prices...and will watch for better deals of course


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sorry please ignore that last post...I was brain dead at that point of the day...lol
> 
> I do have some news to share...we booked the flights and car rental for DisneyLand tonight in case the prices go up for rising gas prices...and will watch for better deals of course



Yay, and I got to talk with Donald. . .well not talk exactly. . .just respond to his post. . .


----------



## DisneyFreak06

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realize.. I wmight see you in Dec, 08



   And thanks for the reply about CP... I really want to try to get in before the park opens to see the the castle and main stree fairly empty.

Wirki-thanks for the info about Cape May, I'll keep that in mind too...


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay, and I got to talk with Donald. . .well not talk exactly. . .just respond to his post. . .





Its about time he posted...he is really busy working 2 jobs trying too secure a federal job with the new one and later quiting the other one in Bowling Green.


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ttester9612

ANTS are you getting bored or just want to bump this thread up?  

I think we might miss each other by a day in December. I don't arrive until Dec 11. Don't you leave before then?  That's okay, we'll meet in July at the Baltimore DisMeet.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> ANTS are you getting bored or just want to bump this thread up?
> 
> I think we might miss each other by a day in December. I don't arrive until Dec 11. Don't you leave before then?  That's okay, we'll meet in July at the Baltimore DisMeet.



both   bored and bumpin' ohhhhhhhhhhh baby!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

My  and I will be joining my DSis and DB-I-L at SSR later this month.  Maybe we will see some fellow Dis'ers.


----------



## Bloodhound

DisneydaveCT said:


> My  and I will be joining my DSis and DB-I-L at SSR later this month.  Maybe we will see some fellow Dis'ers.




Thats great...2 trips the same year.


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

Hi i am new to the group but thought i would throw something out there. I am an annual passholder always looking for someone interesting to hang out with in the parks or any where on disney property for that matter.


----------



## bpmorley

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> Hi i am new to the group but thought i would throw something out there. I am an annual passholder always looking for someone interesting to hang out with in the parks or any where on disney property for that matter.



Let everyone know when you will be there and I'm sure someone could meet up with you


----------



## jeanett

hi everybody
I'm new here and will going to WDW by myself during 7/15-7/20.
I will stay near universal studio.
wish to find some nice people to travel together


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

sorry i should have been more specific. i can go just about any sat or sun. i am local, i live in daytona beach, so i am only about an hour away. so anytime someone is in town wanting to hang out at disney just let me know.


----------



## acourtwdw

My Dsis and I will be at WDW from Sept 18 to 21, then Member cruise, back to WDW from Sept 25 to Sept 30.  We will also be doing the 5k at AK.  Hope to see some lime green while we are there.


----------



## jeanett

hi J&J
sorry I have too few posts so that I could not PM you now.
I'm an Asian girl in late-20's.
I will stay near universal studio and still don't know how to get to disney....
It's my first trip to be really alone.
I've been to Rome alone to meet my friend there and been to other place in Europe with my friends and then take a short trip in the city alone.

Wish to meet you there ~~


----------



## bpmorley

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> sorry i should have been more specific. i can go just about any sat or sun. i am local, i live in daytona beach, so i am only about an hour away. so anytime someone is in town wanting to hang out at disney just let me know.



Got it.  We're not back til October 17.  I'll try to keep you in mind


----------



## MissEeyore

Hi! I'll at CB from Dec 10 - 15. I am planning on dinning in Morocco Fri Dec 12, and catching the dinner show, and getting the package for seating at the Candel Light Processional for the 8:15 show. I also havaing lunch in Germany the same day to see the stage show. Anyone interested in joining me drop me a line.  The rest of my trip is wide open as far as meals are concerned.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneydaveCT said:


> My  and I will be joining my DSis and DB-I-L at SSR later this month.  Maybe we will see some fellow Dis'ers.



 great times !!!  



wdwfreeksince88 said:


> Hi i am new to the group but thought i would throw something out there. I am an annual passholder always looking for someone interesting to hang out with in the parks or any where on disney property for that matter.



 will def'ly kee this in mind.. I did update you on the 1st page also!!



jeanett said:


> hi everybody
> I'm new here and will going to WDW by myself during 7/15-7/20.
> I will stay near universal studio.
> wish to find some nice people to travel together







acourtwdw said:


> My Dsis and I will be at WDW from Sept 18 to 21, then Member cruise, back to WDW from Sept 25 to Sept 30.  We will also be doing the 5k at AK.  Hope to see some lime green while we are there.







jeanett said:


> hi J&J
> sorry I have too few posts so that I could not PM you now.
> I'm an Asian girl in late-20's.
> I will stay near universal studio and still don't know how to get to disney....
> It's my first trip to be really alone.
> I've been to Rome alone to meet my friend there and been to other place in Europe with my friends and then take a short trip in the city alone.
> 
> Wish to meet you there ~~


 are you driving ???  it is really easy from Universal ... just go back on I4 towards Tamap 4 WEST and you'll see signs and exits to which park you need/want to go to!!  If there's anything else PM me.. I always drive to WDW from MCO not an expert but so far can always find my way when I4 is bumper to bumper 



bpmorley said:


> Got it.  We're not back til October 17.  I'll try to keep you in mind



updated!!!  Hi are you neighbor ?? enjoying the heat wave ?? not i  



MissEeyore said:


> Hi! I'll at CB from Dec 10 - 15. I am planning on dinning in Morocco Fri Dec 12, and catching the dinner show, and getting the package for seating at the Candel Light Processional for the 8:15 show. I also havaing lunch in Germany the same day to see the stage show. Anyone interested in joining me drop me a line.  The rest of my trip is wide open as far as meals are concerned.




updated!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ANTS, I was loving the heatwave til we had a 3 hour fire yesterday.  Not fun with all that gear on and 100 degrees.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> ANTS, I was loving the heatwave til we had a 3 hour fire yesterday.  Not fun with all that gear on and 100 degrees.



  sorry to hear that... I hope today was a better day for you and everybody!


*SW Weekend Mug Shots !!!*


----------



## weluvjasmine

Please add me to the list... August 21-25 staying at FW.


----------



## Bill Brown

bpmorley said:


> ANTS, I was loving the heatwave til we had a 3 hour fire yesterday.  Not fun with all that gear on and 100 degrees.


Yeah,   sounds rough, 3 hours, 100 degree temps, full turn-out gear. I feel for you.    Sorry, couldn't resist.  We tend to spend days and weeks on fires in 100-115+ degree temps, and we're not the luxury cushy-lifestyle CDF firefighters (which the news media often mistakenly call us, even though CDF engines are red and our engines are green), but the no-frills USFS wildland firefighters.  Urah!  Anyway, hang in there.  Firefighting in the summer heat is a bear anywhere.
This thread goes on forever, if you'll be there sometime 8-19 December, we'll have to hookup and exchange a _war_ story or 2.


----------



## ANTSS2001

for no more fire and more  for all !!!


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> for no more fire and more  for all !!!


Shew!  Pardon. Don't know what came over me.  Felt like a little kid big brother there for a bit.  I'm back to relative normal.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Shew!  Pardon. Don't know what came over me.  Felt like a little kid big brother there for a bit.  I'm back to relative normal.



awwwwwwwwww  y'er fine  thats what family are for !!!!


----------



## Jeanerella

Doin' the solo thing, 9/26-9/28. Not a lot of time, I know, but this is the first of many solo trips, I'm thinkin'!

Gotta to go DHS for RnRC & ToT, AK for EE, and the other two just for faves, so pretty busy indeed?

Btw, where does one sport said lime green Mickey Head? On clothing, backpack, belt loop?


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

cool, if anyone is down here anytime let me know always lookin for someone to hang out with. i am very close by so can go just about anytime, always free on weekends, and let me know enough ahead of time i can use a vaca day at work for during the week


----------



## bpmorley

Bill Brown said:


> Yeah,   sounds rough, 3 hours, 100 degree temps, full turn-out gear. I feel for you.    Sorry, couldn't resist.  We tend to spend days and weeks on fires in 100-115+ degree temps, and we're not the luxury cushy-lifestyle CDF firefighters (which the news media often mistakenly call us, even though CDF engines are red and our engines are green), but the no-frills USFS wildland firefighters.  Urah!  Anyway, hang in there.  Firefighting in the summer heat is a bear anywhere.
> This thread goes on forever, if you'll be there sometime 8-19 December, we'll have to hookup and exchange a _war_ story or 2.



So close.  We'll be there 11-29 to 12-6.  would love to hear some heat stories.  You guys should be used to the higher heat.  We get all season here.  We dread those heat waves.  Personally(can't say it around the house) I love them.


----------



## bpmorley

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> cool, if anyone is down here anytime let me know always lookin for someone to hang out with. i am very close by so can go just about anytime, always free on weekends, and let me know enough ahead of time i can use a vaca day at work for during the week



we're there 10-17 to 10-25 and 11-29 to 12-6 so bring the gang


----------



## jsharpay

I'll be at the Wilderness Lodge  Sept 12th to 20th.


----------



## Glendamax

Jeanerella said:


> Btw, where does one sport said lime green Mickey Head? On clothing, backpack, belt loop?



I put mine on my backpack:


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

bpmorley said:


> we're there 10-17 to 10-25 and 11-29 to 12-6 so bring the gang



cool i will make plans


----------



## rebecca06261

Add me add me!!   

So this will be my first official solo-trip.  I don't really wanna do a solo-trip but I do really wanna go to dw and since the person who was going with me backed out, I'm now forced to go by myself.  OH!  If anyone is interested, I have an extra ticket for MNSSHP on 9/16 and an extra ticket for KTTKT on 9/16 too! Both of these were non-refundable and I'd still love to share it with another person who digs the mouse as much as I do


----------



## krissy2803

Hello!
I added a couple days to my trip. 
Now Dec 8-15th. 
Is there anyone out there who can make time move faster??!!  
Krissy


----------



## katiebug86

December 15-20 .. Krissy if you find someone to speed up time let me know.


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

ohh the kttkt i have always wanted to do that but never have if you dont find anyone let me know


----------



## rebecca06261

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> ohh the kttkt i have always wanted to do that but never have if you dont find anyone let me know



will do!


----------



## snowbell

Jeanerella said:


> Doin' the solo thing, 9/26-9/28. Not a lot of time, I know, but this is the first of many solo trips, I'm thinkin'!
> 
> Gotta to go DHS for RnRC & ToT, AK for EE, and the other two just for faves, so pretty busy indeed?
> 
> Btw, where does one sport said lime green Mickey Head? On clothing, backpack, belt loop?



Hey -- Got back from my first weekend solo trip in April... was great!!!  I am not going in Sept, but definitely keep me posted of when you are going to be going again.  my dbf needs a break and I love going solo...


----------



## Jeanerella

Glendamax said:


> I put mine on my backpack:



Thanks! I will do that!


----------



## Jeanerella

snowbell said:


> Hey -- Got back from my first weekend solo trip in April... was great!!!  I am not going in Sept, but definitely keep me posted of when you are going to be going again.  my dbf needs a break and I love going solo...



I will! I'm thinkin' maybe sometime in Jan or early Feb. I'll keep you posted. It's so hard to plan this far in advance, because I really obsess about it, to the exclusion of all the other cool things I have going on this summer. Ah, well, I guess I am afflicted with The Mouse.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi Guys!!!  I got the lovely flower!!!  I am very thankful for all the kind words, warm thoughts and concern from all of my diser family.  Honestly it was really a big help.  As some of you know my good friends, very best friends came from this board.  And I am glad that this board have so many many members that  I have endless possiblities of meeting everybody.  And right now I know I have already met and have been blessed with the  few of the best ones.  Thank you for all your time.  The past few days I went on a very dark sad journey and it is heart warming to be welcome with such bright lights,  the lights shining from your hearts.

My deepest gratitude.





I found this at my door...





as I open the box it was wrapped with the perfect color.  Lime Power from my DisFriends.





this is after taking off the perfect lime plastic and adding water with the plant food... and also in the background My Food.. courtesy of Domino's and  white bread for PBJ!





6 hours later the magic begins...





and at midnight it is in full bloom.​
Thank you very much...


I will update the first page ASAP... sorry for the delay...


----------



## ta2edgoofy

ill be in the world august 7th through the 17th in port orleans french quarter. anyone else gonna be around then, its my first trip to the world and would love someone to share some memories with!


----------



## Bloodhound

ta2edgoofy said:


> ill be in the world august 7th through the 17th in port orleans french quarter. anyone else gonna be around then, its my first trip to the world and would love someone to share some memories with!



bumping...you have come to the the right place someone here will be going ....and read back...they may have already posted


----------



## ANTSS2001

Finally the list is updated... did I miss anybody ... please accept my apology for being MIA...  





Jeanerella said:


> Doin' the solo thing, 9/26-9/28. Not a lot of time, I know, but this is the first of many solo trips, I'm thinkin'!
> 
> Gotta to go DHS for RnRC & ToT, AK for EE, and the other two just for faves, so pretty busy indeed?
> 
> Btw, where does one sport said lime green Mickey Head? On clothing, backpack, belt loop?





bpmorley said:


> So close.  We'll be there 11-29 to 12-6.  would love to hear some heat stories.  You guys should be used to the higher heat.  We get all season here.  We dread those heat waves.  Personally(can't say it around the house) I love them.





bpmorley said:


> we're there 10-17 to 10-25 and 11-29 to 12-6 so bring the gang





jsharpay said:


> I'll be at the Wilderness Lodge  Sept 12th to 20th.



if you are not doing anything special   on Sept. 13th.. come join us at TOT at 3PM  



rebecca06261 said:


> Add me add me!!
> 
> So this will be my first official solo-trip.  I don't really wanna do a solo-trip but I do really wanna go to dw and since the person who was going with me backed out, I'm now forced to go by myself.  OH!  If anyone is interested, I have an extra ticket for MNSSHP on 9/16 and an extra ticket for KTTKT on 9/16 too! Both of these were non-refundable and I'd still love to share it with another person who digs the mouse as much as I do



I need your dates woman!!!!  I know I am meeting you on your 1st day/arrival right ?????????



krissy2803 said:


> Hello!
> I added a couple days to my trip.
> Now Dec 8-15th.
> Is there anyone out there who can make time move faster??!!
> Krissy





katiebug86 said:


> December 15-20 .. Krissy if you find someone to speed up time let me know.





ta2edgoofy said:


> ill be in the world august 7th through the 17th in port orleans french quarter. anyone else gonna be around then, its my first trip to the world and would love someone to share some memories with!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Timmy, you can remove me from the list as I am no longer going solo... 
Thanks!


----------



## MomofCKJ

My dates shifted, I am now August 21-26. 

Allyson


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Timmy, you can remove me from the list as I am no longer going solo...
> Thanks!


 Hmmmmm but I will stioll see you at Pop right ???  



MomofCKJ said:


> My dates shifted, I am now August 21-26.
> 
> Allyson



got it.. updated.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> cool, if anyone is down here anytime let me know always lookin for someone to hang out with. i am very close by so can go just about anytime, always free on weekends, and let me know enough ahead of time i can use a vaca day at work for during the week




what are you doing the week of Sept 5 to 14


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> ...got it.. updated.....


Updating lists never ends.  Please add Bill Brown for 8-19 Dec, w/11 Dec MVMCP


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Updating lists never ends.  Please add Bill Brown for 8-19 Dec, w/11 Dec MVMCP



awesome... yeay!!  do I get to meet you ????   ok.. sorry did not want to put yuou on the spot...


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome... yeay!!  do I get to meet you ????   ok.. sorry did not want to put yuou on the spot...


Just a minor adjustment on your event calendar, will be attending MVMCP on 11 December (12/11) with the Mousefest 2008 revelers.  Also, will be at the POP.  Yes, we'll have to meetup in person.


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Indepedance Day Everyone


----------



## YetiJonesBear

Checkin' in.  I'm gonna be there July 16th - 22nd, will be solo probably one of those days.


----------



## bennyb98

Is this thread just for WDW or can I post a DL trip on here?


----------



## ANTSS2001

bennyb98 said:


> Is this thread just for WDW or can I post a DL trip on here?




if you want I can add your dates on the 1st page.. then make a thread.. and I will link it to the your name on the 1st page so we get all the traffic for your trip


----------



## jamstew

Hmmm...somehow I've missed getting on this list (I guess the one I'm on is the separate September 2008 thread). Anyway:

9/7-15 AKV & VWL split stay


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Hmmm...somehow I've missed getting on this list (I guess the one I'm on is the separate September 2008 thread). Anyway:
> 
> 9/7-15 AKV & VWL split stay




  hope to get to meet you this coming Sept... TOT meet right ??


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> hope to get to meet you this coming Sept... TOT meet right ??




Yep! I'll be there if I survive the heat that long. I think I posted on the other thread that I was planning to do EMH that morning for a couple of hours, then go back to the resort for a break out of the heat until time for ToT  

You had also mentioned the piano bar at POR one night, but I can't remember which night or which time


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Yep! I'll be there if I survive the heat that long. I think I posted on the other thread that I was planning to do EMH that morning for a couple of hours, then go back to the resort for a break out of the heat until time for ToT
> 
> You had also mentioned the piano bar at POR one night, but I can't remember which night or which time



Wednesday the 10th at 10PM dont worry about your ride back to your resort.. a few of us has a rental.. we can drop anybody off...


----------



## bennyb98

ANTSS2001 said:


> if you want I can add your dates on the 1st page.. then make a thread.. and I will link it to the your name on the 1st page so we get all the traffic for your trip



Thank you!  I'm going from Sept 14-20th of this year to Disneyland.  And adding a thread too!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Wednesday the 10th at 10PM dont worry about your ride back to your resort.. a few of us has a rental.. we can drop anybody off...



Ah, that's right. That was the evening I was planning to do EMH at AK and staying home after that since I'll be at AKV, but anything can happen   I'll be moving to VWL the next morning, so I have to find a time to pack, and I'm defnitely *not* a late night person  How late is the piano bar open, and how late do you think everyone will stay?


----------



## Candice30

hey ANTSS2001:

i just saw your comment on page 1 about a possible 2009 meet for harry potter in universal.  i am so there!  count me in.  i love all things harry potter and say this quietly...i love universal as well!  shhhhhhhhh    can't wait for it to open.


----------



## InstImpres

This must have been buried as I couldn't find it when I was looking last night!

August 16-18 solo

August 27 - September 3 solo + DD13


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Ah, that's right. That was the evening I was planning to do EMH at AK and staying home after that since I'll be at AKV, but anything can happen   I'll be moving to VWL the next morning, so I have to find a time to pack, and I'm defnitely *not* a late night person  How late is the piano bar open, and how late do you think everyone will stay?



Not really sure.. all I know is I will get on or before 10PM 



bennyb98 said:


> Thank you!  I'm going from Sept 14-20th of this year to Disneyland.  And adding a thread too!



benny !!! Ok Updated... post the thread of your Cali trip so I can add the link  



Candice30 said:


> hey ANTSS2001:
> 
> i just saw your comment on page 1 about a possible 2009 meet for harry potter in universal.  i am so there!  count me in.  i love all things harry potter and say this quietly...i love universal as well!  shhhhhhhhh    can't wait for it to open.



Candice!!  Lovely!!!  That would be great if a group of Diser can go... I truly needf someone to go with... last time I was at US was in 2000  



InstImpres said:


> This must have been buried as I couldn't find it when I was looking last night!
> 
> August 16-18 solo
> 
> August 27 - September 3 solo + DD13



Hey!!! awesopme!!  updating !!!


----------



## Glendamax

Candice30 said:


> hey ANTSS2001:
> 
> i just saw your comment on page 1 about a possible 2009 meet for harry potter in universal.  i am so there!  count me in.  i love all things harry potter and say this quietly...i love universal as well!  shhhhhhhhh    can't wait for it to open.



Meee too! But if it opens too late in the year, then I'll wait till Fall of 2010.


----------



## bpmorley

Candice30 said:


> hey ANTSS2001:
> 
> i just saw your comment on page 1 about a possible 2009 meet for harry potter in universal.  i am so there!  count me in.  i love all things harry potter and say this quietly...i love universal as well!  shhhhhhhhh    can't wait for it to open.



You can count me in.


----------



## bennyb98

ANTSS2001 said:


> benny !!! Ok Updated... post the thread of your Cali trip so I can add the link




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1881821

thank you!!


----------



## Candice30

Glendamax said:


> Meee too! But if it opens too late in the year, then I'll wait till Fall of 2010.



woo hoo....sounds like a plan.  i usually get flamed on the disney boards for saying i love universal too but you guys.........are always classy about it.  thanks.  i tried universal solo though and i didn't like it.  my 2 big issues, i went when the parks were really empty and i stayed way too long.  so not necessary with FOTL.  but i can't stay away, i love their resorts too much.  a meet there would be great


----------



## ANTSS2001

bennyb98 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1881821
> 
> thank you!!




awesome.. got it updated  crossing finger that you get some traffic!!!



Candice30 said:


> woo hoo....sounds like a plan.  i usually get flamed on the disney boards for saying i love universal too but you guys.........are always classy about it.  thanks.  i tried universal solo though and i didn't like it.  my 2 big issues, i went when the parks were really empty and i stayed way too long.  so not necessary with FOTL.  but i can't stay away, i love their resorts too much.  a meet there would be great




I know what you mean...  I like the thought of going but I really need someone to push me in..LOL


----------



## macraven

antss, you know i'll be at universal with you anytime you want.

but, for the meet of 2009, harry won't be open.

better make that meet for HHN and mr potter for 2010.

universal released a media statement that potter's opening would be mid 2010 


so, october 2010 for the meet.


i am totally and completely addicted to HHN..........

antss, why not swing a trip there this year with me?
i go solo each year and already have my queen deluxe reserved for HRH


in case posters here don't know me, i do disney and universal annually since 1993.  i wouldn't dream of going to orlando and not doing both parks.


----------



## macraven

Candice30 said:


> hey ANTSS2001:
> 
> i just saw your comment on page 1 about a possible 2009 meet for harry potter in universal.  i am so there!  count me in.  i love all things harry potter and say this quietly...i love universal as well!  shhhhhhhhh    can't wait for it to open.



i love universal also and a proud redhead because of it....



Glendamax said:


> Meee too! But if it opens too late in the year, then I'll wait till Fall of 2010.




it will be there in the fall 2010.
you need to go when HHN happens to get the best of both worlds...


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Colette said:


> I booked with the free dining and will be at the POFQ Dec 10-17. I love to eat in some of the nicer restaurants for dinner and would enjoy company.



FREE DINING in DEC?  How did you find out about that?  Tell me more.


----------



## bpmorley

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> FREE DINING in DEC?  How did you find out about that?  Tell me more.



I never heard of free dining in Dec.


----------



## Colette

I went back to look at that post of mine, then pulled out all of my papers from that trip and it wasn't free dining, at all. I booked a package that included the dining plan, but certainly not free, so I don't know why I wrote it that way. I call those "senior" moments and they are sometimes terribly embarrasing. I apologize for the confusion-hey, maybe by this Dec., with the way prices are sky rocketing, they'll "have" to offer free dining-one can dream.....I wish I was able to join you all in Sept., but I'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## klofan

Wow, I haven't been here in so long! The updated Sept 08 solo list is crazy, haha. All these people going now. I'm hoping to see some of you down there!

Pete


----------



## wirki

Pete....I thought you were not staying at POR anymore?  Did you switch back??  Are you going to meet up with some of us at LeCellier??


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Pete....I thought you were not staying at POR anymore?  Did you switch back??  Are you going to meet up with some of us at LeCellier??



I had to switch back. It was still costing way too much. But I'm happy with my choice of POR. That's where your staying right? How many seats do you have left with Le Cellier?

Pete


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> I had to switch back. It was still costing way too much. But I'm happy with my choice of POR. That's where your staying right? How many seats do you have left with Le Cellier?
> 
> Pete




Oh no!! We're curently full for Le Cellier, but I believe we have several openings for breakfast at Crystal Palace and maybe a few others if you are interested.  Unfortunately I am at work right now so don't have the list in front of me.  I can check when I get home if you want.  How many of you are there now?  

I believe Rich and Adrian are staying at PORS and I'll also be there with my mom and husband Sept 6th-14th.  I think Rich asked to be in the Mansion section and we asked for the Bayou.


----------



## klofan

aubriee said:


> Oh no!! We're curently full for Le Cellier, but I believe we have several openings for breakfast at Crystal Palace and maybe a few others if you are interested.  Unfortunately I am at work right now so don't have the list in front of me.  I can check when I get home if you want.  How many of you are there now?
> 
> I believe Rich and Adrian are staying at PORS and I'll also be there with my mom and husband Sept 6th-14th.  I think Rich asked to be in the Mansion section and we asked for the Bayou.



Hey aubriee! It's ok! It would be awesome if you could give me the openings you have. And after many months of yes, no, and maybes, it's finally just the 2 of us. For POR, I didn't request anything cause I love both sections so much I'm just gonna make Disney pick, lol. Well thanks again, and hope to see you guys!

Pete


----------



## aubriee

Klofan,
I've listed the shared ADRs below, PM me which ones you want me to add you guys to:

Sun 9/7
B 8:15am  Chef Mickey's (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Kat, +2 empty seats)
D 6:20pm  Le Cellier (Wirki, Dave, Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat, Mandy, Mandy's mom, Michelle, Bubba)

Mon 9/8
B 8:10am Tusker House (Aubriee, Mark, mom, +3 empty seats)
D 6:30pm Boma (Aubriee, Mark, mom, ANTS, Kat, Nancy, Jamie, +1 empty seat)

Tues 9/9
B 8:10am Crystal Palace (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, ANTS, Kat, Nancy, plus four empty seats)
D 7:00pm 1900 Park Fare (right now I think it's just Rich and Adrien, everybody else bailed, so I called and made it a table for four for them and PM'd Rich the ADR confirmation number.  I think they still have two empty seats, but you'd need to check with him.)

Wed 9/10
D 7:25pm Cape May (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat, ANTS, plus one empty seat)

9/11 Thurs
L 12N Biergarten (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat)

The two ADRs that have only one empty seat left (Boma and Cape May) we could probably show up with one extra person and it wouldn't be a problem. Now if we showed up with several more, I know it would, but one I would think should be OK.

Hope to see you guys down there!


----------



## Poohbear67

aubriee said:


> Klofan,
> I've listed the shared ADRs below, PM me which ones you want me to add you guys to:
> 
> Sun 9/7
> B 8:15am  Chef Mickey's (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Kat, +2 empty seats)
> D 6:20pm  Le Cellier (Wirki, Dave, Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat, Mandy, Mandy's mom, Michelle, Bubba)
> 
> Mon 9/8
> B 8:10am Tusker House (Aubriee, Mark, mom, +3 empty seats)
> D 6:30pm Boma (Aubriee, Mark, mom, ANTS, Kat, Nancy, Jamie, +1 empty seat)
> 
> Tues 9/9
> B 8:10am Crystal Palace (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, ANTS, Kat, Nancy, plus four empty seats)
> D 7:00pm 1900 Park Fare (right now I think it's just Rich and Adrien, everybody else bailed, so I called and made it a table for four for them and PM'd Rich the ADR confirmation number.  I think they still have two empty seats, but you'd need to check with him.)
> 
> Wed 9/10
> D 7:25pm Cape May (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat, ANTS, plus one empty seat)
> 
> 9/11 Thurs
> L 12N Biergarten (Aubriee, Mark, mom, Rich, Adrien, Kat)
> 
> The two ADRs that have only one empty seat left (Boma and Cape May) we could probably show up with one extra person and it wouldn't be a problem. Now if we showed up with several more, I know it would, but one I would think should be OK.
> 
> Hope to see you guys down there!



your the bomb Aubriee!! I was just going to post and ask you for the list!    Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## wirki

Aubriee, you are really good.  I have a hard time keeping what I have straight.  Let alone what everyone else is doing. haha

Pete...sorry about not being able to meet up at LeCellier.  Maybe we will meet up somewhere else.  DH and I are at FQ.  He wanted to stay there instead.  Do you have an idea which parks which days?


----------



## klofan

wirki said:


> Aubriee, you are really good.  I have a hard time keeping what I have straight.  Let alone what everyone else is doing. haha
> 
> Pete...sorry about not being able to meet up at LeCellier.  Maybe we will meet up somewhere else.  DH and I are at FQ.  He wanted to stay there instead.  Do you have an idea which parks which days?



Oh, FQ is nice too. Hey at least we're right next to each other, lol. Yeah, heres my "schedule"... 6-MK 7-Epcot/HS 8-AK/HS 9-Epcot/DTD 10/11-unplanned 12-Epcot/MNSCHP....with some MK throw in there random days.

---

Thanks aubriee!


----------



## aubriee

klofan said:


> Oh, FQ is nice too. Hey at least we're right next to each other, lol. Yeah, heres my "schedule"... 6-MK 7-Epcot/HS 8-AK/HS 9-Epcot/DTD 10/11-unplanned 12-Epcot/MNSCHP....with some MK throw in there random days.
> 
> ---
> 
> Thanks aubriee!



Whoa Pete!  Which meals do you want me to sign you guys up for?


----------



## klofan

aubriee said:


> Whoa Pete!  Which meals do you want me to sign you guys up for?



Hey aubriee! I'm gonna talk to my friend Nicole. We're gonna take one, probably Tusker house. I'll ask her what she wants to do when I see her later. Thanks.


----------



## aubriee

I just PM'd everybody  a copy of the phone tree for September, if you didn't get it let me know.  Michelle, I'm afraid I must have accidently deleted the PM where you asked to join us at Le Cellier and I've forgotten your screen name.  I am so sorry!  Please PM me again.


----------



## ANTSS2001

still around.. just catching up with life.... hope all is well withe everyone...


----------



## ttester9612

Timmy

I'm still going in Dec but I'm now staying at POP instead of SOG.  The dates are still the same.

Also let me know what the dates you will be in Universal for 2009.  I would love to be there for the Harry Potter opening.


----------



## Poohbear67

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy
> 
> I'm still going in Dec but I'm now staying at POP instead of SOG.  The dates are still the same.
> 
> Also let me know what the dates you will be in Universal for 2009.  I would love to be there for the Harry Potter opening.



do you know what are the opening dates for Harry Potter??  I am defl. going to book for that.  sorry Disney but have to go see harry!!


----------



## ttester9612

Poohbear67 said:


> do you know what are the opening dates for Harry Potter??  I am defl. going to book for that.  sorry Disney but have to go see harry!!



Haven't heard yet on the dates.  I did sign up for the e-news, so hopefully I'll get info on it.


----------



## Poohbear67

ttester9612 said:


> Haven't heard yet on the dates.  I did sign up for the e-news, so hopefully I'll get info on it.



if you get info on it could you pass it along to me!! I would know how to thank you though.


----------



## ttester9612

Poohbear67 said:


> if you get info on it could you pass it along to me!! I would know how to thank you though.



Will Do..


----------



## rlduvall

I'm going to be solo 12/6 - 12/13.  I'm trying to extend into the next week so I don't miss out on the Mousefest fun.  We shall see.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Timmy, could you put me in for 12/9-12/17, offsite?  I'm looking forward to my 2nd Mousefest Solo trip!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi!  Can you please add me to the list?  I will be going solo this December from 12/3 until 12/14.  I am doing MVMCP on 12/11 and I am also planning on attending Mousefest.  I will be staying at BWV/SSR/OKV/BCV.  With any luck, some more of my waitlists will come through so that I can consolidate a resort ot 2.


----------



## tlcoke

I will be on my SOLO Trip 10/7 - 10/13.  Will be at POP. LGMH's will proudly be on display.  72 days and counting down.


----------



## foodlover_US

Wish you a happy journey tlcoke


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy
> 
> I'm still going in Dec but I'm now staying at POP instead of SOG.  The dates are still the same.
> 
> Also let me know what the dates you will be in Universal for 2009.  I would love to be there for the Harry Potter opening.



got it  



rlduvall said:


> I'm going to be solo 12/6 - 12/13.  I'm trying to extend into the next week so I don't miss out on the Mousefest fun.  We shall see.  Hope to see some of you there.



  



UrsulasShadow said:


> Timmy, could you put me in for 12/9-12/17, offsite?  I'm looking forward to my 2nd Mousefest Solo trip!



  



Donald is #1 said:


> Hi!  Can you please add me to the list?  I will be going solo this December from 12/3 until 12/14.  I am doing MVMCP on 12/11 and I am also planning on attending Mousefest.  I will be staying at BWV/SSR/OKV/BCV.  With any luck, some more of my waitlists will come through so that I can consolidate a resort ot 2.




NP  ... got it . 


tlcoke said:


> I will be on my SOLO Trip 10/7 - 10/13.  Will be at POP. LGMH's will proudly be on display.  72 days and counting down.



 got it


----------



## Bill Brown

Timmy, Please show me at the POP for my 8-19 Dec 2008 WDW visit.  Thanks.  Maybe those of us at the POP could meetup for breakfast one morning.

BTW, thanks for maintaining the list and keeping it current for everyone. -Bill Brown


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Timmy, Please show me at the POP for my 8-19 Dec 2008 WDW visit.  Thanks.  Maybe those of us at the POP could meetup for breakfast one morning.
> 
> BTW, thanks for maintaining the list and keeping it current for everyone. -Bill Brown



Well, for those that care, my december trip may include a good friend. ..we shall see. . .


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, for those that care, my december trip may include a good friend. ..we shall see. . .


Well, the more the merrier.  Don't want you to feel jealous or anything, but I will be joining some thousands of good friends at WDW.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Timmy, Please show me at the POP for my 8-19 Dec 2008 WDW visit.  Thanks.  Maybe those of us at the POP could meetup for breakfast one morning.
> 
> BTW, thanks for maintaining the list and keeping it current for everyone. -Bill Brown



 Bill... 

thanks... even though it is a lil bit slow on my part in updating   and I got the dates for the Safari ride.. after Sept. trip  we can make plan for a meet for that  



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, for those that care, my december trip may include a good friend. ..we shall see. . .



darcy!!!  do we have your dates ?????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Well.. August is here... and then Sept.. soon we will be all planning our December trips!!!  See you all soon


----------



## StageTek

After planning to go in December and then not being
 able to afford it and then planning a September trip 
and getting a job I got a nice deal for

Nov. 28 through Dec 5. staying at All Star Music.

Just how crowded will that week be?


----------



## ANTSS2001

StageTek said:


> After planning to go in December and then not being
> able to afford it and then planning a September trip
> and getting a job I got a nice deal for
> 
> Nov. 28 through Dec 5. staying at All Star Music.
> 
> Just how crowded will that week be?



  I was there for a brief moment last Nov. 27 and it was not bad at all.. the most I waited in lines at MK was about 15 minutes at SM ... BTMR and SP if I remember it correctly was a walk through... even when I did the week after Thanksgiving in 2004 it was a good week,... nice weather decor were up and not to crowded.. i hope it stays the same for you...  I will miss your dates.. I might see you at MCO though 

 we are planning a Solo Diser trip in Dec. 2009 at DL    that last I have been was in 1994....


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Dec 13-20 for me. Can't wait.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Dec 13-20 for me. Can't wait.



awwwwwwww  I will miss you arrival!! Hmmm why cant we be all independently wealthy


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy
> 
> I'm still going in Dec but I'm now staying at POP instead of SOG.  The dates are still the same.
> 
> Also let me know what the dates you will be in Universal for 2009.  I would love to be there for the Harry Potter opening.



Hey T, (both T's lol) Keep me posted on that as well as G has already said he definitly wants to go for the Harry Potter opening as well....

(and Timmy I think you have all my dates, if not let me know)


----------



## poohbear2

HI!  I will be at AS Movies Dec.10-Dec. 15th, unless a good VISA rate comes out (soon, I hope.  ).


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Hey T, (both T's lol) Keep me posted on that as well as G has already said he definitly wants to go for the Harry Potter opening as well....
> 
> (and Timmy I think you have all my dates, if not let me know)



Hi MAC'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  You found me.... woohoo... as you can see am staying under the radar from T's thread... hmmm not sure about your dates.. will check...  and if you and T have a weekend date together at the Nouse's house and it falls on my weekend off.. I am there... totally!!!!!! And Have a good stiff drink for me tomorrow...  I needed one last nite... but since its a work week.. well I have to wait till next Friday!!!!  But dont you worry.. I got your space!!!!!!!!!!   this is not the last of me bugging you.. ohhhhhhhhh pls I can txt yah!!!!!!!!!!!

She can be T1 I can be T2... which will confuse the heck out of me because from the other boards.. I am either  T3 or a T1 but never been a T2....


----------



## ANTSS2001

poohbear2 said:


> HI!  I will be at AS Movies Dec.10-Dec. 15th, unless a good VISA rate comes out (soon, I hope.  ).




Pooh!!!!!!!!!!!  I have you down at the December thread but will add here too.. again... I will be catching a quick glimps of you since I fly out the 11th.. unless I develop a RATatitis  and stay for another week... hahahahah

theres alot of NH'er for Dec.  did you see??????????? Awesome !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Well, the more the merrier.  Don't want you to feel jealous or anything, but I will be joining some thousands of good friends at WDW.



Bill, I might have to hang out during your trip. . .


----------



## Bill Brown

I know it's kind of early, any fellow DIS POP guests care to meet up for breakfast, 11 December 2008, say about 7:30 a.m.?  That morning, I will make a point to wear the same green and yellow Brasil t-shirt I'm wearing in the photo.  See you there.
Afterward, I will enjoy a non-park day doing who knows what until joining the Mousefest folks at MVMCP that night.


----------



## buena vista

12/4 to 12/12 offsite, but I'll be sporting my new A/P


----------



## Bill Brown

Noticed multiple threads about when folks plan to be at the World.  Thought I'd bump up this long running one by Timmy.  Here's a copy of the listing as of now:



ANTSS2001 said:


> Solo and Group Diser Travelers....​




When are your dates ??!!  

Come share  a moment or two with your fellow Disers...

Share a table meet a friend!!!​
 



brady961: Orlando,Fl resident ~ PM when in Town  
wdwfreeksince88: Fl resident ~ PM when in Town  
(clik on their name to be directed to their post and be able to PM them)

*August*

ta2edgoofy: Aug: 7 - 17 POFQ
susanc: Aug 13-16 CR
InstImpres: Aug. 16 - 18
BaciBecky: Aug. 16 - 20
Carrieannew: Aug. 17 - 24
weluvjasmine: Aug. 21 - 25
MomofCKJ: Aug. 21 - 26
InstImpres: Aug. 27 to Sept. 3
Brian_WDW74: Aug. 28 - Sept. 2





*September 2008*

_Disers heading to Disneyland Resort

bennyb98: Sept, 14 - 20
(please check link below for more FYI!!!)_


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1881821

Disers in WDW !!!

SlightlyGoofy: Aug. 30 - Sept. 13 POP
FozzieFan: Sept. 2 - 6 POP
Nezgrrl: Sept. 4 - 8 ASMu
NH_Bubba: Seot 4 -11 ASSprt
wirki: Sept. 5 - 11 POR
antss2001: Sept 5 - 14 HRH on the 5th
 then to  POP MNSSHP 9/9
kat3668: Sept. 6 - 13 ASMu
klofan: Sept. 6 - 13 POR
Glendamax: Sept 6 - 13 AKL
aubriee:Sept 6 - 13
poohbear67: Sept. 6 - 14 POP MNSSHP 9/9
PennConn: Sept 7 - 13 POR
earljam: Sept. 7 -13
mariegucci: Sept. 7 - 13 POP
jamstew: Sept. 7 - 15 AKV/WV
LocustPoint: Sept. 12 - 20 BWV
jsharpay: Sept: 12 - 20 WL
HRCCrazy: Sept. 13 - 21 ASSp
LarryinArk: Sept. 16 - 22
acourtwdw: Sept. 18 - 21
acourtwdw: Sept. 25 - 30
Jeanerella: Sept. 26 - 28



 MNSSHP 

PREMIUM DATE PRICE: 9/19, 9/26, 10/3, 10/10, 10/16, 10/23, 10/24, 10/26, 10/30, 10/31: 
Adults: $55.95 - ages 10 and up
Child: $49.95 - ages 3 - 9

NON-PREMIUM DATE ADVANCE PURCHASE PRICE:
Adults: $48.95 - ages 10 and up 
Child: $42.95 - ages 3 - 9 

ANNUAL PASSHOLDER/DVC ADVANCE PURCHASE DISCOUNT FOR 9/9, 9/12, 9/23, 9/30, 10/2, 10/7, 10/9, 10/21 
Adults: $45.95 - ages 10 and up

Child: $39.95 - ages 3 - 9 


_T.O.T Meet 
Let's Paint the TOT Lime Green
Sept. 13,2008
Time: 3:00PM
Venue: Where else but at the top of the Tower!
Meeting Place: By the Gate!
 Elevator holds 21 Bodies _

*October*

Northern_Julie: Oct. 2 - 8
macraven: Oct. 2 - 13
tlcoke: Oct. 7 - 13 POP
Stacybaeasm: Oct. 12 - 19
PGHProducer: Oct. 13 - 18 POP
anthonut: Oct. 17 - 21
bpmorley: Oct. 17 - ___


Bloodhound: Oct 24 - Oct 31 *DLR/CA *






*December*

bpmorley: Nov 29 - Dec. 6
DisneyBride'03: Dec. 1 - 4 SSR or WL
NH_Bubba: Dec 2 - 14 
Donald is #1L Dec. 3 - 14 MVMCP 12/11
ANTSS2001: Dec. 6 - 10 VWL MVMCP 12/7
rlduvall: Dec. 6 - 13 
DisneyFreak06:  Dec 7 - 13
krissy2803: Dec. 8 - 15
Bill Brown : Dec. 8 - 19 POP MVMCP 12/11
UrsulasShadow: Dec. 9 - 17
MissEeyore: Dec. 10 - 15
poohbear2: Dec. 10 - 15 ASMo
jemini: Dec. 11 - 16
fakereadhed: Dec. 10 - 17
ttester9612: Dec 11 - 17 POP
NewYorkRedNeck: Dec. 13 - 20
katiebug86: Dec. 15 - 20



 *MVMCP* 

Magic Kingdom

2008 TICKET PRICES 

PREMIUM DATE PRICE: 11/14, 11/21, 12/4, 12/5, 12/11, 12/12, 12/14, 12/18, 12/19: 

Adults: $55.94 - ages 10 and up 
Child: $49.95 - ages 3 - 9 
NON-PREMIUM DATE ADVANCE PURCHASE PRICE: 

Adults: $48.95 - ages 10 and up 
Child: $42.95 - ages 3 - 9 
ANNUAL PASSHOLDER/DVC DISCOUNT PRICE 11/14, 11/20, 12/7, 12/9, 12/16:

Adults: $45.95 - ages 10 and up 
Child: $39.95 - ages 3 - 9 



*Osborne Family Lights *

Disney's Hollywood Studios 


November 28, 2008 through January 4, 2009



*Candlelight Processional 2008*

EPCOT

NOVEMBER 28 - DECEMBER 30 

Performances take place each evening at 5:00pm, 6:45pm and 8:15pm 

2008 Candlelight Processional Narrators:


11/28 - 30: John O'Hurley 
12/01 - 03: Pattie LaBelle (Uncomfirmed) 
12/04 - 12/6: Brian Stokes Mitchell 
12/07 - 12/9: Virginia Madsen 
12/10 - 12/12: Monique Coleman 
12/13 - 12/15: TBA 
12/16 - 12/18: Chita Rivera 
12/19 - 12/21: Abigail Breslinl 
12/22 - 12/24: Steven Curtis Chapman 
12/25 - 12/27: Edward James Olmos 
12/28 - 12/30: Marlee Matlin 




*Mickeys Jingle Jungle Parade *

Animal Kingdom

November 12, 2007- January 6, 2008


​

*Carnival Cruise for 01/11/2009*
PennConn
Colette
aubriee
Kat3668


*Tentative Harry Potter Meet at Universal for 2009*

Candice
macraven
 ANTSS2001 
(last time I was in Universal was 2000
I am going when You are going Homieeee Mac!!! )​


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> 12/4 to 12/12 offsite, but I'll be sporting my new A/P



Just remember, I warned you about that AP. . .next thing you know you will have more trips planned than you ever thought possible. . .


----------



## rebecca06261

Okay Timmy, go ahead and add me for 8-23-08 to 8-25-08


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Noticed multiple threads about when folks plan to be at the World.



 Bill you're awesome !!!!

Do you want to make the KJS a rope Drop meet on the 9th ? Mayube we can coerce some of this lovely peeps to come in that early for rope drop... whatcha think ???



buena vista said:


> 12/4 to 12/12 offsite, but I'll be sporting my new A/P




yey!!! finally will get to meet you!!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Just remember, I warned you about that AP. . .next thing you know you will have more trips planned than you ever thought possible. . .




ssshhh Darcy... dont remind him.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Okay Timmy, go ahead and add me for 8-23-08 to 8-25-08



Got it maaah fren!!!!   You will have soooo much fun!!!!!!!!!


*Carrieannew: Aug. 17 - 24*
weluvjasmine: Aug. 21 - 25
MomofCKJ: Aug. 21 - 26
*nurse.darcy: Aug: 22 - 30 POR*
rebecca06261L Aug. 23 - 25​
is Carrie and Darcy going solo ?????


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bill you're awesome !!!!
> 
> Do you want to make the KJS a rope Drop meet on the 9th ? Mayube we can coerce some of this lovely peeps to come in that early for rope drop... whatcha think ???


Well thank you, Timmy.
Sounds like a plan.  If you'd care to hop aboard a KJS with fellow DISers 9 December 2008, say _Jambo_!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning ladies and gents... One day closer in seeing the mouse.. and to  those who are checkin in at POP!!!

Polish that Hustle!!!!!  See you at the lobby!!!!!!!!!

        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TsRdkrxl4g


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> yey!!! finally will get to meet you!!!



woohoo!!!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> ssshhh Darcy... dont remind him.....



LOL


----------



## clhcpaca

I'm going solo September/October.

9/19-9/28.....CSR
9/28-10/5.....BCV

Cindy


----------



## ANTSS2001

clhcpaca said:


> I'm going solo September/October.
> 
> 9/19-9/28.....CSR
> 9/28-10/5.....BCV
> 
> Cindy



Cindy!!! LTNC !!!!  I have not been on the exchange board for a while..


----------



## clhcpaca

ANTSS2001 said:


> Cindy!!! LTNC !!!!  I have not been on the exchange board for a while..



Neither have I.....the postage is a killer 
It seemed that I was spending more to mail the exchange than I was spending on the gift.  I really like the Fall and Christmas ones....so I'm saving my money for them.  

I see that we will be missing each other by a few days.

have fun at WDW....Cindy


----------



## ANTSS2001

clhcpaca said:


> Neither have I.....the postage is a killer
> It seemed that I was spending more to mail the exchange than I was spending on the gift.  I really like the Fall and Christmas ones....so I'm saving my money for them.
> 
> I see that we will be missing each other by a few days.
> 
> have fun at WDW....Cindy



 yeah I might do the Xmas for kids....


----------



## tlcoke

Update my listing to include CSR 10/7 - 10/12 & POP 10/12 - 10/17, I am splitting my stay between both resorts, thanks to last week's GP Code.


----------



## ANTSS2001

tlcoke said:


> Update my listing to include CSR 10/7 - 10/12 & POP 10/12 - 10/17, I am splitting my stay between both resorts, thanks to last week's GP Code.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, we are planning a Dis Meet at the Mickeys Trick Or Treat Party DCA Oct 28th 2008.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bounceback is a yes dates for next year 8/23 to 10/1 per Dis family Tanya90210


----------



## InstImpres

ANTSS2001 said:


> bounceback is a yes dates for next year 8/23 to 10/1 per Dis family Tanya90210



Bounce back is actually allowing check in until the 8th!


----------



## ANTSS2001

My last recollection of the Castle.. taken this time yesterday...





trip was great!!!  Met alot of Disers... now on with the show.... when is your next trip ?????


----------



## bound2travel

Hey, I'm new to the board. 

I'll be at POP Oct. 16 - 19. I was able to get into Sweet Sundays at the Epcot F&W on the 19th.

I made reservatons for Port Orleans Riverside for Mousefest (Dec. 11 - 14). Just waiting on my confirmation.

Kristi


----------



## klofan

Hey antss! Put me down for Oct. 24-26/08 at SSR. And Jan. 4-10/09 at SSR.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bound2travel said:


> Hey, I'm new to the board.
> 
> I'll be at POP Oct. 16 - 19. I was able to get into Sweet Sundays at the Epcot F&W on the 19th.
> 
> I made reservatons for Port Orleans Riverside for Mousefest (Dec. 11 - 14). Just waiting on my confirmation.
> 
> Kristi



 Kristi !!!!



klofan said:


> Hey antss! Put me down for Oct. 24-26/08 at SSR. And Jan. 4-10/09 at SSR.



 fine... 

arent you supposed to be working


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> fine...
> 
> arent you supposed to be working



but if i worked, then how would i ever use my 160 bonus points? haha. i just work longer shifts the days before or when i come back. that's the beauty of working for commission.


----------



## PaulaSB12

21st September for 14 nights at The Beach Club with free ddp upgraded to deluxe.  Roll on the meals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PaulaSB12 said:


> 21st September for 14 nights at The Beach Club with free ddp upgraded to deluxe.  Roll on the meals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great!  I am so jealous!!!


----------



## ClareH37

I've got my first solo trip booked for 7-14 May, staying at the YC (ignore the countdown - I changed my mind re. hotels ).

Am also on the DxDP so getting excited about planning where to eat.

TBH am a little nervous, but only about the 9 hour flight from the UK (!), I'm really looking forward to a week of doing what I want when I want


----------



## ANTSS2001

ClareH37 said:


> I've got my first solo trip booked for 7-14 May, staying at the YC (ignore the countdown - I changed my mind re. hotels ).
> 
> Am also on the DxDP so getting excited about planning where to eat.
> 
> TBH am a little nervous, but only about the 9 hour flight from the UK (!), I'm really looking forward to a week of doing what I want when I want



OMG ClareH!!!  Prepare to battle.. that's alot alot of food...  I was with a few disers who had the deluxe planning.. and golly miss molly.. they do have alot ofm ADRS.. one great pointer I got was from Justin... instead of me complaining about my free dining.. I should have just booked those 2 TS credit restaurants!!!  WHich I plan to do next trip!!!  

UK!!!  met alos alot of UK disers this past trip... a few are from other thread.. was so funny!!!!!!!!  they had jet log by the 1st nite that we had a pool met at 4AM which is what like...10-12PM back in UK   the pool guys were ready to kill us we end up at Denny's at rt 192 to have the freedom to get chatty!!!!!!! Great Times!!!!!!


----------



## ClareH37

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG ClareH!!!  Prepare to battle.. that's alot alot of food...  I was with a few disers who had the deluxe planning.. and golly miss molly.. they do have alot ofm ADRS.. one great pointer I got was from Justin... instead of me complaining about my free dining.. I should have just booked those 2 TS credit restaurants!!!  WHich I plan to do next trip!!!
> 
> UK!!!  met alos alot of UK disers this past trip... a few are from other thread.. was so funny!!!!!!!!  they had jet log by the 1st nite that we had a pool met at 4AM which is what like...10-12PM back in UK   the pool guys were ready to kill us we end up at Denny's at rt 192 to have the freedom to get chatty!!!!!!! Great Times!!!!!!



LOL I intend to get full benefit from the DxDP .... and start my diet when I get home  

Jeg lag is horrible, I always feel tired for the 1st night or 2 but after that there's no stopping me


----------



## ANTSS2001

ClareH37 said:


> LOL I intend to get full benefit from the DxDP .... and start my diet when I get home
> 
> Jeg lag is horrible, I always feel tired for the 1st night or 2 but after that there's no stopping me



shame I am going to miss you by a month... I always go on April... for my bday!  and no free dining hmmmmm .... 

jetlag!!!  that was our excuse when we had our pool meet at 4AM by the computer pool at Pop... some of the Uk'ers came and last year we had problem meeting for dinner ... so last week our meet was at 4AM the day they arrived.. and ohhh boy they are wired as a bunny!!!!!  thank god we did not get thrown out at POP LOL


----------



## scottny

I am going solo from 10/17 - 10/20 staying at POP


----------



## ANTSS2001

scottny said:


> I am going solo from 10/17 - 10/20 staying at POP



SCOTT!!!!!!!!!!  how are you feeling ????????  Hope you are feeling much better


----------



## scottny

ANTSS2001 said:


> SCOTT!!!!!!!!!!  how are you feeling ????????  Hope you are feeling much better



Thank you. I do feel better. I am glad I did not go I ended up in the ER durign that week and if I was there I would have been so upset being in the ER while at Disney. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## ANTSS2001

scottny said:


> Thank you. I do feel better. I am glad I did not go I ended up in the ER durign that week and if I was there I would have been so upset being in the ER while at Disney.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



are you guys still coming on December????  "hopeful"


----------



## scottny

ANTSS2001 said:


> are you guys still coming on December????  "hopeful"



yes.  12/13 - 12/20 

I just found out it is free dining for Visa holders on the 14th - 20th


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy First day of Fall !!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Timmy, I think you already know my dates for the rest of this year but here they are again as well as tentative dates for next year

Oct 11-19 Offsite
Oct 30-Nov 2nd POFQ
Dec 11-16 Pop
---------------------------
Tentative for 2009
March or April
Memorial Day Weekend
A star wars weekend
July 4th weeeknd
Labor Day weekend
December 18-23


----------



## DisneyFreak06

acm563 said:


> Timmy, I think you already know my dates for the rest of this year but here they are again as well as tentative dates for next year
> 
> Oct 11-19 Offsite
> Oct 30-Nov 2nd POFQ
> Dec 11-16 Pop
> ---------------------------
> Tentative for 2009
> March or April
> Memorial Day Weekend
> A star wars weekend
> July 4th weeeknd
> Labor Day weekend
> December 18-23




Just have to say that I am so jealous! I would be on  to be able to go so often.  Good for you!


----------



## acm563

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Just have to say that I am so jealous! I would be on  to be able to go so often.  Good for you!


Believe me , I feel very blessed to be able to go so often. I used to go every other month for 4 days year round but have slowed down a bit now as my son took a different job a couple years ago and works 2nd shift plus only has 2 weeks vacation time and its just not the same when I go solo (altho I must say I do love a yearly solo trip) Thankfully I have made some wonderful friends on here and we seem to be sharing trips here lately


----------



## ANTSS2001

scottny said:


> yes.  12/13 - 12/20
> 
> I just found out it is free dining for Visa holders on the 14th - 20th



Scott!!!  whatever happens I need to see you on the 13th !!!  And need to get a double hug from you.. one for me and one for Gmax.. my date are from the 6th to the 14th.. I wish I can do free dining in Dec. but work will not allow it.. We have to be back to work by the 15th.. and no vacation approved from the 15th of Dec to Jan. 5th 



acm563 said:


> Timmy, I think you already know my dates for the rest of this year but here they are again as well as tentative dates for next year
> 
> Oct 11-19 Offsite
> Oct 30-Nov 2nd POFQ
> Dec 11-16 Pop
> ---------------------------
> Tentative for 2009
> March or April
> Memorial Day Weekend
> A star wars weekend
> July 4th weeeknd
> Labor Day weekend
> December 18-23



 got it  

hopefully to se eyou in Dec.. you know that already....  

And maybe on April if your dates fall between April 18 to 28th  

And on Star Wars weekend if your dates fall on the weekend of may 9th or the 13th  

I know I wont see you on Labor day since I am shooting for Oct 7 to 27  

and i might skip Christmas next year since DMom want to do DisneySea and Disneyland Hongkong....

and on 2010 !!!!  We def'ly need to do Harry Potter !!!!!!!


----------



## disneymiss

I am going solo Nov. 28-29 at POP then Nov.30- Dec 5 at VWL.

then again Apr. 19-24th at VWL


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneymiss said:


> I am going solo Nov. 28-29 at POP then Nov.30- Dec 5 at VWL.
> 
> then again Apr. 19-24th at VWL




Hi neighbor !!!

I will be missing your dates in Dec... my tentative dates are from 6th to the 14th  

hope to see you on April... and when I get the dates all settled.. I will have a date for a picnic by the pool at SSR... and if you feel like wasting a day eating BBQ and some corn and potato salad you are most welcome to waste it there...


----------



## mickeyworld

Hello all...
I new to this thread - how I could have missed it I don't know!  I am slightly over 50, single and addicted to Disney!  Usually I drag a family member along since I have never traveled solo.(Widow)  Going over THaksgiving with a big family group.
So, I will be lurking around this thread... plan to come in May- maybe solo...
Been to Disney SO often and cruise 4 times....
Is there anything like it???????????????????


----------



## ClareH37

mickeyworld said:


> Hello all...
> I new to this thread - how I could have missed it I don't know!  I am slightly over 50, single and addicted to Disney!  Usually I drag a family member along since I have never traveled solo.(Widow)  Going over THaksgiving with a big family group.
> So, I will be lurking around this thread... plan to come in May- maybe solo...
> Been to Disney SO often and cruise 4 times....
> Is there anything like it???????????????????



LOL at 'dragging' a family member, I normally do too  

However, I've got my first solo trip next May and I'm really looking forward to it, I've started to plan and it's so nice not having to worry about anyone else and ask them if they'd like to do something.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mickeyworld said:


> Hello all...
> I new to this thread - how I could have missed it I don't know!  I am slightly over 50, single and addicted to Disney!  Usually I drag a family member along since I have never traveled solo.(Widow)  Going over THaksgiving with a big family group.
> So, I will be lurking around this thread... plan to come in May- maybe solo...
> Been to Disney SO often and cruise 4 times....
> Is there anything like it???????????????????



 Judy!!!!  

Hopefully we can encourage you to join us for a trip... I have been doing solo even prior to being a member of the disboard and being a member and after meeting all these fun disney loving disers have made my solo trip more fun and enjoyable.

If you want to test the waters ... there is a big group (that I know.. of course there is always a big group going to the Mouseland  ) that is being planned right now on December  and it will be great also attendance since it is also the same time as Mousefest...


----------



## Candice30

hey add me to the list for april 2009.  my dates are 04/04-04/09/2009-BWI


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> hey add me to the list for april 2009.  my dates are 04/04-04/09/2009-BWI



Noooooooo  ... I mean Yes... to adding you but I am going to miss you again!!! 

Updated!!!!

My dates are April 18 to 26,2009


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> Noooooooo  ... I mean Yes... to adding you but I am going to miss you again!!!
> 
> Updated!!!!
> 
> My dates are April 18 to 26,2009



i know. i was excited when i saw that you were coming to celebrate in april also but was also sad when i saw your dates.   we'll meet soon i promise!


----------



## buena vista

Hey Timmy!  

two upcoming trips:

12/4-12/12 off site

3/15-3/22 OKW

That's all I've got in the next 6 months


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Hey Timmy!
> 
> two upcoming trips:
> 
> 12/4-12/12 off site
> 
> 3/15-3/22 OKW
> 
> That's all I've got in the next 6 months


Woohoo Tom is making the AP work for him.. Nice group of Dispeeps there for December 
Have a wonderful day (((HUGS)))


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Woohoo Tom is making the AP work for him.. Nice group of Dispeeps there for December
> Have a wonderful day (((HUGS)))



 got that right! .. I just wish they'd make it a plastic card instead of a paper ticket.. and I didn't think to ask about the design on the front, so I got handed Prince Charming, Cinderella and the slipper moment ("where every slipper fits").. nothing against that, but I given the choice I would've preferred one with the characters on the front.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> got that right! .. I just wish they'd make it a plastic card instead of a paper ticket.. and I didn't think to ask about the design on the front, so I got handed Prince Charming, Cinderella and the slipper moment ("where every slipper fits").. nothing against that, but I given the choice I would've preferred one with the characters on the front.



 well I think the characters on the front is the one I used to have til I used mine so much they had to replace it, now I just have a standard one...As for Prince Charming...no comment...lol...but indeed not every slipper fits........................... We have all mentioned why dont they put it on a plastic card, it would hold up so much better... I have mine in a platic sleeve but as much as I use it one does not last 365 days..... One year I had mine replaced twice


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> got that right! .. I just wish they'd make it a plastic card instead of a paper ticket.. and I didn't think to ask about the design on the front, so I got handed Prince Charming, Cinderella and the slipper moment ("where every slipper fits").. nothing against that, but I given the choice I would've preferred one with the characters on the front.




Hahahaha, I got the characters in the Tea Cups. Want to trade?  Mines good until May...lol


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> well I think the characters on the front is the one I used to have til I used mine so much they had to replace it, now I just have a standard one...As for Prince Charming...no comment...lol...but indeed not every slipper fits........................... We have all mentioned why dont they put it on a plastic card, it would hold up so much better... I have mine in a platic sleeve but as much as I use it one does not last 365 days..... One year I had mine replaced twice



I'll bet a lot of Florida residents like Sha go through several a year.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha, I got the characters in the Tea Cups. Want to trade?  Mines good until May...lol



No, but thanks .. I'll keep my index finger too .


----------



## Jamie77

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi neighbor !!!
> 
> I will be missing your dates in Dec... *my tentative dates are from 6th to the 14th *
> 
> hope to see you on April... and when I get the dates all settled.. I will have a date for a picnic by the pool at SSR... and if you feel like wasting a day eating BBQ and some corn and potato salad you are most welcome to waste it there...



OMG!  Those are MY dates!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> i know. i was excited when i saw that you were coming to celebrate in april also but was also sad when i saw your dates.   we'll meet soon i promise!



    Candice !!!!!  maybe... just maybe... instead of doing that october trip.. you just do a Dec trip.. like maybe between the 5th and the 14th od December   c'mon...c'mon..c'mon  I'll promise to get you a  then we can do the osborne lights together and call Gmax.. Ok no  that is mean...  We'll just do osborne lights and everything fun.. hmm yeah that sounds better???!!!!!  C'mon..C'mon...C'mon.... 

I will even do another Rope Drop session this trip... thanks to Bill B over there   AK on the 9th ... hmmm am I convincing you yet ?????????  



buena vista said:


> Hey Timmy!
> 
> two upcoming trips:
> 
> 12/4-12/12 off site
> 
> 3/15-3/22 OKW
> 
> That's all I've got in the next 6 months



   Updated!!!!



acm563 said:


> Woohoo Tom is making the AP work for him.. Nice group of Dispeeps there for December
> Have a wonderful day (((HUGS)))



 G'morning !!!!  happy Monday!!! Back to work for me.... Why cant we be independently wealthy....  And I still have not found that King... who got one concubine missing    



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha, I got the characters in the Tea Cups. Want to trade?  Mines good until May...lol



 G'morning !!!



Jamie77 said:


> OMG!  Those are MY dates!




Awesome !!! Jamie!!!!  hmmm do you mean by those are your dates ... that you are wait listed too or you are going to be there on those dates ???  if yes where are you staying... hmmm  On the 6th there is an OKW Meet on day time.. and there's an Illuminati Meet by China at 8:30PM and the two above that I answered to Candice.. plus there's a Margarita Meet going on the 12th!!!  Soooooooooooooooo woman.. if you are bored  "like you can be bored at the World  " and need some tagging along time.. hope you it falls on those dates!!!  Would love to meet another (crazy) Diser  !!!!!


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS:

i wish i could do december.  my 1st problem was that the nurse in my office was going to disney for 3 weeks in december and we cannot take off from work at the same time.  she has since cancelled her trip but we just found out that we are merging with another group and no vacations are being approved that weren't already on the books.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> ANTSS:
> 
> i wish i could do december.  my 1st problem was that the nurse in my office was going to disney for 3 weeks in december and we cannot take off from work at the same time.  she has since cancelled her trip but we just found out that we are merging with another group and no vacations are being approved that weren't already on the books.



candice do we work for the same institution ?????   we can be sick together !!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'll bet a lot of Florida residents like Sha go through several a year.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but thanks .. I'll keep my index finger too .



LOL, I'm gonna trade you passes and cut off your finger.... oh Tom...  What kind of monster do you think I am anyways? geeeesh...

I would trade your pass and just kidnap you every time I went to the parks....LOL  More humane situation.


And Hiya Timmy! 
My official December dates are Dec. 8th through Dec 12th, offsite.


----------



## acm563

Timmy, this is not disney related necessarily...but then again 90% of what we all post isnt disney related but it made me think of what you and I were talking about taking up for those you care about so I will post it here because it is not meant to offend but as an honest thought we should all consider...It was taken on our trip to Boston...






If we all chose to always put our head in the sand then one day "they" will come for us and noone will be there to defend us..........


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And Hiya Timmy!
> My official December dates are Dec. 8th through Dec 12th, offsite.



 got it !!! 



acm563 said:


> If we all chose to always put our head in the sand then one day "they" will come for us and noone will be there to defend us..........


----------



## Jamie77

ANTSS2001 said:


> Awesome !!! Jamie!!!!  hmmm do you mean by those are your dates ... that you are wait listed too or you are going to be there on those dates ???  if yes where are you staying... hmmm  On the 6th there is an OKW Meet on day time.. and there's an Illuminati Meet by China at 8:30PM and the two above that I answered to Candice.. plus there's a Margarita Meet going on the 12th!!!  Soooooooooooooooo woman.. if you are bored  "like you can be bored at the World  " and need some tagging along time.. hope you it falls on those dates!!!  Would love to meet another (crazy) Diser  !!!!!



Those are the dates that I'll be in WDW.  Arriving on Dec. 6, leaving on Dec. 14.  I'm staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  Bored?  I don't think I can be when I'm there!  Especially not where I'm staying.  I'm not quite sure when I'll get to the resort because I'm riding the train down due to high plane costs.  Last time I went to WDW, my train was 6 hours late so I did nothing but unwind and go to sleep to be refreshed for the next day.  Hopefully, it will get me to WDW by 1pm and I may be at WL by 2:30.  I already know I'm going to have to cancel my 12pm Trail's End ADR.  Sigh.  

But anyway, I'll be down for MouseFest so I'm happy for that.  ANTSS2001, as Uncle Remus would say(if he could have said this), "I done stole a LGMH from Home Depot for this trip!"


----------



## Bill Brown

Jamie77 said:


> ...I'm riding the train down...


Lucky you!   Wish it were feasible to ride the train to DLR or WDW from Clovis, CA.  I'd prefer riding the train over a plane or car any day.  The train from here to DLR requires a large segment of travel by Amtrak bus from the valley across the Grapevine to LA.


----------



## Jamie77

Bill Brown said:


> Lucky you!   Wish it were feasible to ride the train to DLR or WDW from Clovis, CA.  I'd prefer riding the train over a plane or car any day.  The train from here to DLR requires a large segment of travel by Amtrak bus from the valley across the Grapevine to LA.



Yeah, it's Amtrak or no go.  I actually envy the folks on this board who get nonstop flights from their city to Orlando.  I'm only a 72 minute flight away but no, we've got to stop in Atlanta first to catch a connecting flight.  And have to pay $370 to do it.  Nah, I'll take Amtrak for $106 roundtrip....

I was looking forward to riding Magical Express, too.


----------



## Bill Brown

Jamie77 said:


> I was looking forward to riding Magical Express, too.


I am looking forward to using ME for the first time come December. 

Took the Coastliner from San Diego to Anaheim once during the late 90's.  Beautiful train ride, but the Anaheim rail stop was in the middle of an empty parking lot, no bus connections or any other public transportation.  Only option to DLR from the rail stop was to take a cab.


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## JzeroT1437

Kinda short notice, but I'll be heading West from West Virginia in about 2 days and will be at Disneyland, DCA, and MTOT Party on the 10th. Dunno who, if anyone, will be there then, but I will be.


----------



## ANTSS2001

JzeroT1437 said:


> Kinda short notice, but I'll be heading West from West Virginia in about 2 days and will be at Disneyland, DCA, and MTOT Party on the 10th. Dunno who, if anyone, will be there then, but I will be.



 and have fun at your trip... that just sound awesome... west to west


----------



## ANTSS2001

Have a table for 10 reserved... so far 5 seats are still open...


----------



## Alice In Tinkerland

Well, I caved in a booked a Thanksgiving solo trip. 

 Staying at the Pop on 11/26-12/01

Fuzzy Disney Math made it all very affordable plus it seems like the economy is keeping a few more peeps at home.  

Anyone else solo for Thanksgiving???


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> Have a table for 10 reserved... so far 5 seats are still open...




Wish I could be there!  How about Feb??


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> Wish I could be there!  How about Feb??




 Debbie... and   for DH too !!!

that can be a possibility !!!!!!!  Since Gmax is debating january or February!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

You'll have to take me off the list for December.  I can't go now.


----------



## Candice30

hey timmy....figured since i'd be riding in your car i could call you that now!    i did book that last minute trip so add me to the list for 10/27-10/30/08.  

see you saturday!


----------



## greyuser

Will probably make a solo trip to Disneyland on 10/28. Wondering if anyone has any tips or anything?


----------



## Bill Brown

greyuser said:


> Will probably make a solo trip to Disneyland on 10/28. Wondering if anyone has any tips or anything?


Go to the phone right now and make an ADR for lunch at the Blue Bayou so you can enjoy a Monte Cristo sandwich.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I will be at OKW November 8-19th. Looking forward to catching the end of the Food & Wine Festival, as well as the Festival of the Masters!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

My best friend and I will be there 11/29 - 12/4!

I know it's not completely solo, but we'd love to meet up with people!


----------



## jillybeene71

Me and ds 7 will be there from 1-1 to 1-4
any single mom or dad going is more than welcome to hang with us for a few days


----------



## macraven

gone and back already to the motherland and the darkside.


booked for 09 already while still at disney this time.

my 09 dates are for disney sept 30 - oct 8th.
then move to the darkside for HHN.......
doing UO oct 8th -13th


let's see that list for HHN for 09 homies.........
Aaaaanntssssss, you WILL be there for it... 


parry hotter and hhn.
we will party during the day in the new island and be creeped out at night for hhn.........


----------



## nurse.darcy

greyuser said:


> Will probably make a solo trip to Disneyland on 10/28. Wondering if anyone has any tips or anything?



Okay, if you are doing one day get a park hopper ticket.  But, be aware that California Adventure Park closes early that night for MTOT (Mickey's Trick or Treat Party).  Take advantage of Fast Pass.  Make sure you are holding a fast pass when you use the most current one.  If it appears there is a long line for Pirates or Haunted Mansion, walk away and come back in 15 minutes.  The line will miraculously clear.  Either way, it never takes more than 20 minutes in either of these lines.  Tower of Terror is another que line that moves VERY fast.  Don't worry at the listed wait times.  Soarin and California Screamin have single rider lines - there may be others but these are the two that I have used multiple times. Toy Story Mania does not have fast pass.  If you want to go on it wait in line.  The line moves relatively fast, and the que is fun.  I don't believe they have a single rider entrance, at least they didn't when I was there last. Indiana Jones Adventure is a must see for WDW natives as its a ride that doesn't exist at WDW.  Also, wait in line for Matterhorn.  No fast passes but the nature of the line makes it look like it will take a long time. . .it doesn't really. Nemo Subs is a long line, the wait is longer.  I don't wait for it.

Fast Pass must do's - Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, Indiana Jones Adventure, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Roger Rabbit's Cartoon Spin, Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin, Soarin and California Screamin(if you don't want to do single rider), and Tomorrowland Autopia. 

Hmmmm, I could post more but maybe you should ask questions so I know what it is you like to do.


----------



## bpmorley

I never really wanted to go to DL, but now I think I do.  Thanks



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, if you are doing one day get a park hopper ticket.  But, be aware that California Adventure Park closes early that night for MTOT (Mickey's Trick or Treat Party).  Take advantage of Fast Pass.  Make sure you are holding a fast pass when you use the most current one.  If it appears there is a long line for Pirates or Haunted Mansion, walk away and come back in 15 minutes.  The line will miraculously clear.  Either way, it never takes more than 20 minutes in either of these lines.  Tower of Terror is another que line that moves VERY fast.  Don't worry at the listed wait times.  Soarin and California Screamin have single rider lines - there may be others but these are the two that I have used multiple times. Toy Story Mania does not have fast pass.  If you want to go on it wait in line.  The line moves relatively fast, and the que is fun.  I don't believe they have a single rider entrance, at least they didn't when I was there last. Indiana Jones Adventure is a must see for WDW natives as its a ride that doesn't exist at WDW.  Also, wait in line for Matterhorn.  No fast passes but the nature of the line makes it look like it will take a long time. . .it doesn't really. Nemo Subs is a long line, the wait is longer.  I don't wait for it.
> 
> Fast Pass must do's - Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, Indiana Jones Adventure, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Roger Rabbit's Cartoon Spin, Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin, Soarin and California Screamin(if you don't want to do single rider), and Tomorrowland Autopia.
> 
> Hmmmm, I could post more but maybe you should ask questions so I know what it is you like to do.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bpmorley said:


> I never really wanted to go to DL, but now I think I do.  Thanks



One of the reasons that the lines move fast for some of the rides when comparing them to WDW is the way the lines que.  For example:  TOT has 6 "elevators" and two rooms where the Twilight Zone thingy is shown.  They move hundreds of people through very fast.  At Haunted Mansion there are two "stretching" rooms which can also move the crowds through fast.  The crowds at DL can be HORRID but you can still manage to get most things in.  If you get there when the park opens you can even manage to fit in Fantasyland.  The parks are very well layed out and its relatively easy to move from one attraction to the other.  Also, walking between DL and DCA is similar to walking from future world to world showcase except that you actually have to exit the gate from DL and enter the gate at DCA.  The distance is comparable.


----------



## bpmorley

nurse.darcy said:


> One of the reasons that the lines move fast for some of the rides when comparing them to WDW is the way the lines que.  For example:  TOT has 6 "elevators" and two rooms where the Twilight Zone thingy is shown.  They move hundreds of people through very fast.  At Haunted Mansion there are two "stretching" rooms which can also move the crowds through fast.  The crowds at DL can be HORRID but you can still manage to get most things in.  If you get there when the park opens you can even manage to fit in Fantasyland.  The parks are very well layed out and its relatively easy to move from one attraction to the other.  Also, walking between DL and DCA is similar to walking from future world to world showcase except that you actually have to exit the gate from DL and enter the gate at DCA.  The distance is comparable.



That's good to know.  Sounds more and more like I have to try it.  I've been to WDW many time, actually I'm here now.  Getting ready to hit MK when it opens.  If you need any advice for WDW just ask


----------



## newcomer52

Chickkypoo said:


> I will be at OKW November 8-19th. Looking forward to catching the end of the Food & Wine Festival, as well as the Festival of the Masters!



Chickkypoo,

Looks like we have nearly twin trips.  I'll be at OKW Nov 8-17.  

Jeralyn


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> gone and back already to the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> 
> booked for 09 already while still at disney this time.
> 
> my 09 dates are for disney sept 30 - oct 8th.
> then move to the darkside for HHN.......
> doing UO oct 8th -13th
> 
> 
> let's see that list for HHN for 09 homies.........
> Aaaaanntssssss, you WILL be there for it...
> 
> 
> parry hotter and hhn.
> we will party during the day in the new island and be creeped out at night for hhn.........





aaaannnnttsssssssssss:  Timmy........just bringing up my former post.

can you add me to the front page with my dates?
and get read for HHN for Oct 8th or 9th or 10th or 11th.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

_* "Be yourself. The world worships the original."
Ingrid Bergman *_​


Chickkypoo said:


> I will be at OKW November 8-19th. Looking forward to catching the end of the Food & Wine Festival, as well as the Festival of the Masters!





lauren_elizabeth said:


> My best friend and I will be there 11/29 - 12/4!
> 
> I know it's not completely solo, but we'd love to meet up with people!





jillybeene71 said:


> Me and ds 7 will be there from 1-1 to 1-4
> any single mom or dad going is more than welcome to hang with us for a few days





macraven said:


> gone and back already to the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> 
> booked for 09 already while still at disney this time.
> 
> my 09 dates are for disney sept 30 - oct 8th.
> then move to the darkside for HHN.......
> doing UO oct 8th -13th
> 
> 
> let's see that list for HHN for 09 homies.........
> Aaaaanntssssss, you WILL be there for it...
> 
> 
> parry hotter and hhn.
> we will party during the day in the new island and be creeped out at night for hhn.........





newcomer52 said:


> Chickkypoo,
> 
> Looks like we have nearly twin trips.  I'll be at OKW Nov 8-17.
> 
> Jeralyn





macraven said:


> aaaannnnttsssssssssss:  Timmy........just bringing up my former post.
> 
> can you add me to the front page with my dates?
> and get read for HHN for Oct 8th or 9th or 10th or 11th.....



got it updated!!!  OK.. I will try to be brave.. if you are there I will do it HHN here I come... it will be my 1st time


----------



## nurse.darcy

bpmorley said:


> That's good to know.  Sounds more and more like I have to try it.  I've been to WDW many time, actually I'm here now.  Getting ready to hit MK when it opens.  If you need any advice for WDW just ask



Thanks BP, but December will be my 4th trip to the World this year.  I can actually find my way around now. . .lol.  December is also going to be my longest trip.  12 days to be exact.  But its my christmas present to myself.


----------



## bpmorley

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks BP, but December will be my 4th trip to the World this year.  I can actually find my way around now. . .lol.  December is also going to be my longest trip.  12 days to be exact.  But its my christmas present to myself.



That's a good present


----------



## nurse.darcy

bpmorley said:


> That's a good present



I think its a good present.


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks BP, but December will be my 4th trip to the World this year.  I can actually find my way around now. . .lol.  December is also going to be my longest trip.  12 days to be exact.  But its my christmas present to myself.


Wow! 5 visits to the World in one year by a non-Floridian.   I'm impressed.  Looking forward to chatting at the Yak, Yak, Yak & Yeti lunch meet, 9 December, 1:30 p.m.


----------



## ANTSS2001

it's back to the drawing board...  I hope everybody had a nice Dec. trip... mine was so..so.. had to take care a 4 and a 64 year old newbie at the world... but it was not a complete bust... got to hang out with Reb... Donna and Kurt for a brief moment and also was able to meet Angy... G... John and Tom... Bill I am trully sorry for missing you at AK... mom had an episode and had to take her back to the resort... hopefully there would be a next time...

Donna and Kurt as always... seeing you both is a like having a nice big serving of Zebra domes kinda feeling    Hope to get to see you again next time !!!

So.. when is our next trip ???


----------



## wirki

We are going Feb 8-13 staying at BWV.  I will have the family with me this time (bummer lol)  But would love to meet up with anyone who is there.

Timmy: thank you so much for sending me all the pictures from the World.  I missed it so much and I really needed a fix!


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bill I am trully sorry for missing you at AK... mom had an episode and had to take her back to the resort... hopefully there would be a next time...


Hope you and Darcy make it to the DLR meetup next December.  I should really be mellowed out being retired by then.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> We are going Feb 8-13 staying at BWV.  I will have the family with me this time (bummer lol)  But would love to meet up with anyone who is there.
> 
> Timmy: thank you so much for sending me all the pictures from the World.  I missed it so much and I really needed a fix!



after getting stuck from 4PM yesterday to 745AM this morning at MCO... I was able to plan my next escapade... Nh_Bubba will be there the same time as you... debating if I am going to spend valentines day with the mouse... : but if I am... I will def'ly bug you guys!!!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> after getting stuck from 4PM yesterday to 745AM this morning at MCO...



WHAT?  YDid you have problems with flights in both directions?


----------



## NH_Bubba

wirki said:


> We are going Feb 8-13 staying at BWV.  I will have the family with me this time (bummer lol)  But would love to meet up with anyone who is there.
> 
> Timmy: thank you so much for sending me all the pictures from the World.  I missed it so much and I really needed a fix!



Hey wirki, I'm going to be the Feb. 3rd to the 10th. Have to see if we can meet up for a ride sometime.


----------



## wirki

Bubba..I look forward to it


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey wirki, I'm going to be the Feb. 3rd to the 10th. Have to see if we can meet up for a ride sometime.



Bart are you staying at POP?


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bart are you staying at POP?


 Yup,

I know I said I wasn't going to stay at a Value resort ever again but everyone keeps talking about the POP so I figured I'd have to give it a try.

Sorry to hear you had such a rough trip home but glad you made it safe and sound. So you comeing to join us in Feb?


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Yup,
> 
> I know I said I wasn't going to stay at a Value resort ever again but everyone keeps talking about the POP so I figured I'd have to give it a try.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had such a rough trip home but glad you made it safe and sound. So you comeing to join us in Feb?



I am hoping to be able to switch my weekend... I am off Feb 12..13..14 and 15... and with the recent switch of air ... I now have a credit with SWA for a roundtrip fair   

are you off today still ???  or are you playing at work


----------



## oilheadbob

My wife and I will be staying at SSR from Feb11 through Feb 15.  This will be our first experience with our new DVC.  Maybe we will see some of you then!  

Bob and Nancy Ryan
Gainesville, Va.


----------



## ANTSS2001

oilheadbob said:


> My wife and I will be staying at SSR from Feb11 through Feb 15.  This will be our first experience with our new DVC.  Maybe we will see some of you then!
> 
> Bob and Nancy Ryan
> Gainesville, Va.



great!!!  Is SSR your home resort?? I hope you get to enojoy it as much as I did... best building for me is  Congress Bldg since it gives you the view of DTD... and love their quiet pool with the rocking chairs and the picnic spots...

Wishing you a great vacation!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Timmy - YOU MUST PLAN A TRIP IN FEB! I can't wait to until April to see you! Angy and Genesis finally helped me conquer my fear of the tower of terror!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am hoping to be able to switch my weekend... I am off Feb 12..13..14 and 15... and with the recent switch of air ... I now have a credit with SWA for a roundtrip fair
> 
> are you off today still ???  or are you playing at work



Playing at work. I still don't have power at home so the only time I can get on the net is at work. So I have to keep popping out to do actual work I have a meeting at 11 to get ready for now.


----------



## wirki

Bubba, I loved Pop.  It was really nice.  But I have to say it was loud by the pool.  If I were you I would ask to be on the other side of the building.

I also loved SSR, but my favorite building was The Grand Stand.  Close to the main building and you were first to be picked up and first to be dropped off.

Come on  Timmy...come in Feb.  All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Playing at work. I still don't have power at home so the only time I can get on the net is at work. So I have to keep popping out to do actual work I have a meeting at 11 to get ready for now.


aaahh huh !!! you are still playing!!! have a safe drive home !!!  



wirki said:


> Bubba, I loved Pop.  It was really nice.  But I have to say it was loud by the pool.  If I were you I would ask to be on the other side of the building.
> 
> I also loved SSR, but my favorite building was The Grand Stand.  Close to the main building and you were first to be picked up and first to be dropped off.
> 
> Come on  Timmy...come in Feb.  All the cool kids are doing it!



yes!!!  I love POP... but I cannot stand the pref'd rooms.. I always request 70's facing the lake!!!  nice and quiet!!!  or if you are driving ... grab the 80's rows 7113 to up!!!

Ok time to go to work...

I am working on the schedule... I will find out next week if I can switch!!!


----------



## budcollector

i'll be back at Pop May 23-30


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy - YOU MUST PLAN A TRIP IN FEB! I can't wait to until April to see you! Angy and Genesis finally helped me conquer my fear of the tower of terror!


 Yes, and we had so much fun doing so 



NH_Bubba said:


> Playing at work. I still don't have power at home so the only time I can get on the net is at work. So I have to keep popping out to do actual work I have a meeting at 11 to get ready for now.


Hope everything is getting back to normal up North... We were without power for 3 weeks in Dec 1998 so I know the feeling.


~Timmy, so far that I know of Memorial Day Weekend we plan on doing 7 days ...then the following....
~2nd weekend in June for Star Wars for Genesis and playtime for me and Marie
~Labor Day Weekend..4 days
~Dec 17-23 for Christmas

Those are just my definite dates but I am certain there will be many more...


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Yes, and we had so much fun doing so
> 
> 
> Hope everything is getting back to normal up North... We were without power for 3 weeks in Dec 1998 so I know the feeling.
> 
> 
> ~Timmy, so far that I know of Memorial Day Weekend we plan on doing 7 days ...then the following....
> ~2nd weekend in June for Star Wars for Genesis and playtime for me and Marie
> ~Labor Day Weekend..4 days
> ~Dec 17-23 for Christmas
> 
> Those are just my definite dates but I am certain there will be many more...



Just called home and still no power. Starting to go crazy they said we'd have it back yesterday now thier saying they don't know when I'll get it back. What is driving me up a wall is every street around mine has had power since Sunday.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Just called home and still no power. Starting to go crazy they said we'd have it back yesterday now thier saying they don't know when I'll get it back. What is driving me up a wall is every street around mine has had power since Sunday.



I ran into the same thing Dec 1998... Our house had caught on fire so we had rented a house up the mountain and 2 days later an ice storm hit....We were still without electricity on Christmas Day , then gradually everyone around us had power and 3 weeks later we were still without, so its probably a transformer very close to your house... Hope they get it fixed soon for you... The next winter I bought a generator!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> ~Timmy, so far that I know of Memorial Day Weekend we plan on doing 7 days ...then the following....
> ~2nd weekend in June for Star Wars for Genesis and playtime for me and Marie
> ~Labor Day Weekend..4 days
> ~Dec 17-23 for Christmas
> 
> Those are just my definite dates but I am certain there will be many more...




Sure dates would be April, 1st weekend of June, End of Sept to Oct and Dec 09 with Gmax and Abby's Dad...

on process is Feb 5-8, and July


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sure dates would be April, 1st weekend of June, End of Sept to Oct and Dec 09 with Gmax and Abby's Dad...
> 
> on process is *Feb 5-8*, and July



I've already booked my trip for the 4th-8th so you MUST do this!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I've already booked my trip for the 4th-8th so you MUST do this!



hmmm who are you meeting ??


----------



## Candice30

hey timmy  

thanks for all the great texts from disney.  helped me thru some crazy work days.  glad you are back.  did you see my message that i had to switch my april dates?  don't forget to update me on page 1.

mom and i are going april 19-24;  hopefully you'll get to meet her.

candice.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sure dates would be April, 1st weekend of June, End of Sept to Oct and Dec 09 with Gmax and Abby's Dad...
> 
> on process is Feb 5-8, and July



Ok Gmax got her Dates.. so I got mine too Dec. 14-20,2009 for my Dec trip...



Candice30 said:


> hey timmy
> 
> thanks for all the great texts from disney.  helped me thru some crazy work days.  glad you are back.  did you see my message that i had to switch my april dates?  don't forget to update me on page 1.
> 
> mom and i are going april 19-24;  hopefully you'll get to meet her.
> 
> candice.



you are very welcome!!!  Glad I can help even for a lil bit... looking forward in meeting mum!!!!

But there is a Picnic on March 14 in Pa thread.. dont forget... that is a Saturday!!!


----------



## ttester9612

My next trip will be in May, but thinking about going in March or April instead.


----------



## PennConn

ttester9612 said:


> My next trip will be in May, but thinking about going in March or April instead.



Adrian  and I will be at Wilderness Lodge May 9 - May 16.


----------



## ttester9612

PennConn said:


> Adrian  and I will be at Wilderness Lodge May 9 - May 16.



Cool...I'll be there May 4-15 at SSR.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sure dates would be April, 1st weekend of June, End of Sept to Oct and Dec 09 with Gmax and Abby's Dad...
> 
> on process is Feb 5-8, and July





rebecca06261 said:


> I've already booked my trip for the 4th-8th so you MUST do this!



I have to check work schedule for February but am planning a short trip in February as well, I just dont know the dates yet, it will be arriving early on a Thursday or Friday and leaving late Monday


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I have to check work schedule for February but am planning a short trip in February as well, I just dont know the dates yet, it will be arriving early on a Thursday or Friday and leaving late Monday



we just got assignments today... I am on the list for Jan. 18 for Indiana for Roche, Feb 1 for Oakland,Ca to train... 

If I can take off Jan 16th I will be able to make FOxwoods for Friday and Saturday night


----------



## PennConn

ttester9612 said:


> Cool...I'll be there May 4-15 at SSR.



Glad to hear it!   

Be sure to check out the thread I started for those going in mid-May:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2024654


----------



## PennConn

ANTSS2001 said:


> we just got assignments today... I am on the list for Jan. 18 for Indiana for Roche, Feb 1 for Oakland,Ca to train...
> 
> If I can take off Jan 16th I will be able to make FOxwoods for Friday and Saturday night



ANTS  What's going on at Foxwoods?


----------



## ANTSS2001

PennConn said:


> ANTS  What's going on at Foxwoods?



Rich... there's a single/solo meet on the weekend of Jan 16,17,18 at Foxwoods


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Rich... there's a single/solo meet on the weekend of Jan 16,17,18 at Foxwoods



And I will be ever so happy to see you there. Not sure what my exact plans are yet as they may have changed some but I will be there providing the weather isnt unmanageable.... (((HUGS)))


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> And I will be ever so happy to see you there. Not sure what my exact plans are yet as they may have changed some but I will be there providing the weather isnt unmanageable.... (((HUGS)))



its almost midnite and you are still up ???? are you busy talking to you know who again ???


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> its almost midnite and you are still up ???? are you busy talking to you know who again ???



No, I am up with a heavy heart right now and you know who may have heard something incorrect and believed it so who knows what you know who may be thinking about you know what...  (Its ok hon, it will all come out in the wash....you are indeed a wonderful friend)


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> No, I am up with a heavy heart right now and you know who may have heard something incorrect and believed it so who knows what you know who may be thinking about you know what...  (Its ok hon, it will all come out in the wash....you are indeed a wonderful friend)



I would call you but my cell is dead and I cannot find my charger... I have to run to verizon to get a new one tomorrow this is droving me crazy... all I need is in that cell.. the addy.. the tel.. the bdays etc..


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I would call you but my cell is dead and I cannot find my charger... I have to run to verizon to get a new one tomorrow this is droving me crazy... all I need is in that cell.. the addy.. the tel.. the bdays etc..



Awww arent you a sweetie.... I thank God for constant friends like you... Thanks for the pep talk


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Awww arent you a sweetie.... I thank God for constant friends like you... Thanks for the pep talk




well 75 spring rolls later... and a nice chat with you.. I am ready to go watch my movie... for the 1st time I am watching dark knight... take care.. now you have all my number... so there's no excuse for you not to find me    NOW GO TO BED!!!!  I am watching.. I am always watching...."imitating Ros from the laugh floor"


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well 75 spring rolls later... and a nice chat with you.. I am ready to go watch my movie... for the 1st time I am watching dark knight... take care.. now you have all my number... so there's no excuse for you not to find me    NOW GO TO BED!!!!  I am watching.. I am always watching...."imitating Ros from the laugh floor"






 Roz is one of my favorites ....and yes....now I can find you where ever you may go.....eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   Thank you again my dear sweet friend, you are a blessing in my life


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Roz is one of my favorites ....and yes....now I can find you where ever you may go.....eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   Thank you again my dear sweet friend, you are a blessing in my life



Breakfast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Breakfast!!!!!!!!!



lol...Breakfast of Champions  Homemade Spring Rolls..... made at midnight


----------



## PennConn

ANTSS2001 said:


> Rich... there's a single/solo meet on the weekend of Jan 16,17,18 at Foxwoods



Oh no! Colette and I will have to miss it!   That's the week of our cruise!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Good Morning Ladies! 
How are we on this Beutiful Morning 
Finally starting to clear up the sunis shining and it's supposed to be above freezing for the rest of the week.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> How are we on this Beutiful Morning
> Finally starting to clear up the sunis shining and it's supposed to be above freezing for the rest of the week.



High 30's and sunny here today but as of tomorrow it should reach 60* and be mid 50s-60 until Tuesday...yay


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ho...  Ho...  Ho...  ​
_May your drink be strong enough!!!  May their be abundance of Food on your table!!!  And most of all May all your love ones be there for you even after you made a fool of yourself at the Christmas table  



PS:  Leave your wallet at home !!!   _


----------



## ANTSS2001

well a couple more winks and it will be 2009 ... I just got my new pocket planner for 2009 updated with my future trips...  Will not make the February Shindig at the World.. since I will end up in Vegas on Heart's Day   So yup the future is looking mighty good


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well a couple more winks and it will be 2009 ... I just got my new pocket planner for 2009 updated with my future trips...  Will not make the February Shindig at the World.. since I will end up in Vegas on Heart's Day   So yup the future is looking mighty good



May you win plenty of $$$  on Valentines Day..... Am hoping for all good things for 2009!!!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> well a couple more winks and it will be 2009 ... I just got my new pocket planner for 2009 updated with my future trips...  Will not make the February Shindig at the World.. since I will end up in Vegas on Heart's Day   So yup the future is looking mighty good


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


>



sorry Deb...  got assigned to go training for January and the other girl on the week I am trying to switch... which is the week you guys are going to be there... the trade that the boss gave was  if I work the week that I really want to be off I get two extra days off to use anytime I want to...  except for that week  and since a friend offered his points for the room in Vegas which expires on Monday the 16th of February... well I took the days off and the points and with free tickets to fly... it is hard to resist not to go to Vegas...

forgive me...


----------



## wirki

I suppose I will have to forgive you.  But I can not promise that I will have fun with out you


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry Deb...  got assigned to go training for January and the other girl on the week I am trying to switch... which is the week you guys are going to be there... the trade that the boss gave was  if I work the week that I really want to be off I get two extra days off to use anytime I want to...  except for that week  and since a friend offered his points for the room in Vegas which expires on Monday the 16th of February... well I took the days off and the points and with free tickets to fly... it is hard to resist not to go to Vegas...
> 
> forgive me...



You BASICLY GOT A FREE TRIP TO VEGAS? OK I understand your change in plans. Wait! that means I have to ride the Bus now.


----------



## jamstew

10/17 Pop. 10/18-24 BCV

12/6-11 BCV, 12/11-14 at Pop

Never stayed at Pop before, and I'm a little nervous about it, but doesn't everybody love it? My option for October was one night (non-discounted) at BCV for $427.50 (including tax) or Pop with a 2-day PH and deluxe dining for $420.68. Hmmm...guess which was the better deal?  For December, I'm not getting a package, but three nights room only with AAA was $278.28 with tax. If I enjoy Pop, it may become my "go to" resort to extend my DVC stays


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I suppose I will have to forgive you.  But I can not promise that I will have fun with out you



I am so sorry more for I will not get to meet your lil ones!!!  You gotta have another trip coming with them right ?????



NH_Bubba said:


> You BASICLY GOT A FREE TRIP TO VEGAS? OK I understand your change in plans. Wait! that means I have to ride the Bus now.



Sorry... But I need your complete info... I am mailing you something and it will be there when you check in... promise!!  Unless Pop Mail have a detour... I promise you good java... it is good java you will get  



jamstew said:


> 10/17 Pop. 10/18-24 BCV
> 
> 12/6-11 BCV, 12/11-14 at Pop
> 
> Never stayed at Pop before, and I'm a little nervous about it, but doesn't everybody love it? My option for October was one night (non-discounted) at BCV for $427.50 (including tax) or Pop with a 2-day PH and deluxe dining for $420.68. Hmmm...guess which was the better deal?  For December, I'm not getting a package, but three nights room only with AAA was $278.28 with tax. If I enjoy Pop, it may become my "go to" resort to extend my DVC stays



Jamie... I will miss you in Oct but will see you on Dec... : I think.... Gmax??? what are our dates for December ?????


----------



## Nie0214

How did I miss this entire thread?  

I can't wait for Harry Potter world.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nie0214 said:


> How did I miss this entire thread?
> 
> I can't wait for Harry Potter world.



Nicole!!!!  How was your holiday ??  Hope it was all well.. and hope to see you soon!!!


----------



## Nie0214

Holidays are holidays.   I live 200 miles from family so I get a little breather away from the drama.  

Getting ready for another snow storm up here. *Hibernates* Can't wait for my 3 day getaway in Feb.


----------



## wirki

When in December are you all going??  Maybe I can talk DH into a solo trip..for my 40th. (it is in Sept. but no way can I go then...his 20th class reunion is then)


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jamie... I will miss you in Oct but will see you on Dec... : I think.... Gmax??? what are our dates for December ?????



Oh no! Are there  *other* threads I'm supposed to be posting solo trips to??? It's hard to keep up


----------



## NH_Bubba

Nie0214 said:


> Holidays are holidays.   I live 200 miles from family so I get a little breather away from the drama.
> 
> Getting ready for another snow storm up here. *Hibernates* Can't wait for my 3 day getaway in Feb.



I'll probably be passing you at MCO or in the Lobby at POP. I check in on the 
3rd. Hopefully we have some good weather for traveling.


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Oh no! Are there  *other* threads I'm supposed to be posting solo trips to??? It's hard to keep up



so far this is the only thread I go ... Rich have a May Thread... and Bart is somewhere in those February Thread ...


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> so far this is the only thread I go ... Rich have a May Thread... and Bart is somewhere in those February Thread ...



I think I did check out Rich's thread, but everyone was going earlier than me, plus May isn't a solo trip (kids & grandkids this time). Redbudlover and I will be in Florida for the week preceding, but not all of it is at Disney


----------



## ANTSS2001

I just realized that July 4th is on a Saturday!!!  I am off July 3rd... WDW is looking good for that weekend    anybody else???


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realized that July 4th is on a Saturday!!!  I am off July 3rd... WDW is looking good for that weekend    anybody else???



Me, me , me , me


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Me, me , me , me



tentatively... I am flying out July 3 at 6AM and flying out on July 6 at 10AM


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> tentatively... I am flying out July 3 at 6AM and flying out on July 6 at 10AM



Sounds like the same dates I will have...so yay!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Sounds like the same dates I will have...so yay!!!!



yay!!!!  I will call tomorrow for availability at POP!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realized that July 4th is on a Saturday!!!  I am off July 3rd... WDW is looking good for that weekend    anybody else???



 

Being that my 30th is the 10th.. I very likely will be there the weekend before if not the one for my bday. But that wouldnt be as fun if no one is there just because its my actual bday. 

You guys are making my addiction so much worse


----------



## Donald is #1

I booked most of next December's trip.  I just need to call back tomorrow or so to book the night of the 14th.

I will be at AKV (Kidani) from 12/5 until 12/15.


----------



## jamstew

Donald is #1 said:


> I booked most of next December's trip.  I just need to call back tomorrow or so to book the night of the 14th.
> 
> I will be at AKV (Kidani) from 12/5 until 12/15.



Hi, Robbie! Redbudlover and I met you at the IG in December & we had breakfast together at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin'. We'll both be there again next December. Her dates are 12/2-10, and mine are 12/6-14. Maybe we can get together again


----------



## Donald is #1

jamstew said:


> Hi, Robbie! Redbudlover and I met you at the IG in December & we had breakfast together at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin'. We'll both be there again next December. Her dates are 12/2-10, and mine are 12/6-14. Maybe we can get together again




That would be awesome!  I really enjoyed meeting both of you this December.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> That would be awesome!  I really enjoyed meeting both of you this December.



Ok.. if my memory served me right... you were sitting across ADP at Will's breakfast right at Boatrights???   might be seeing you also again... hoping to get there on Dec 14 onwards...


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. if my memory served me right... you were sitting across ADP at Will's breakfast right at Boatrights???   might be seeing you also again... hoping to get there on Dec 14 onwards...




Yep that was me!   I had such a great time last month that I decided to go back this coming December.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> Yep that was me!   I had such a great time last month that I decided to go back this coming December.



great!!  hopefully by then I will be well equipt with Mousefest...


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. if my memory served me right... you were sitting across ADP at Will's breakfast right at Boatrights???   might be seeing you also again... hoping to get there on Dec 14 onwards...



As our most worthy single & solo travelers' social director, I think it's time for you to start a December DIS-meet thread, isn't it?


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> As our most worthy single & solo travelers' social director, I think it's time for you to start a December DIS-meet thread, isn't it?



Yikes       sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes       sounds like a plan!!!


Don't forget to tie in Disneyland in December, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1895860&page=26.


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Sounds like the same dates I will have...so yay!!!!




MAC!!!!!!!!!  as off 12noon I am booked at POP standard room checking in July 3rd checking out July 6th for a good deal!!!


----------



## Nie0214

Feb 1-3, I have a room @ POP. I got my yearly bonus notice yesterday (they do it after Christmas here), and needless to say, I was wondering if it'd be worth it to upgrade to Carib. Beach or Port Orleans. Can you see EPCOT fireworks from either? Any opinions? I'm not really planning on going to any parks, but the Boardwalk is too expensive for me to stay at. I'm fine with staying at POP, but I was just wondering if I should venture past the values. 

If I don't upgrade, maybe I'll book a table meal. Right now I have no ADRs, and it feels good, haha.


----------



## ANTSS2001

*Carnival Cruise for 01/11/2009*
PennConn
Colette
aubriee
Kat3668

are you guys back ??? picures please...  

I know RIch and Adrienne is due back to the World in May 09 .. what about you Kat ? Vaneesa ?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> Yep that was me!   I had such a great time last month that I decided to go back this coming December.







jamstew said:


> As our most worthy single & solo travelers' social director, I think it's time for you to start a December DIS-meet thread, isn't it?



jamie when in Dec 09 are your dates.. I am booked SSR  Dec.13 to 19


----------



## APB513

I'll be there May 12th - May 19th staying at ASMo for my first solo trip!!!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> jamie when in Dec 09 are your dates.. I am booked SSR  Dec.13 to 19



I leave on the 14th


----------



## ANTSS2001

APB513 said:


> I'll be there May 12th - May 19th staying at ASMo for my first solo trip!!!



 back !!!    Is that SWW already???  your dates I mean...


----------



## Glendamax

OH CARP!!!! I lost track of time! You mean we can make DVC reservations for December?! I guess I'd better be on the phone tomorrow!

ANTSS! You know you're in charge of me! You should've told me!!!  
My dates are the same as yours right? 
*Sun. December 13 - Friday December 18, 2009 @ AKV!*


----------



## Glendamax

jamstew said:


> I leave on the 14th



Man! Looks like I'll miss you too! If anything at work changes, I'd have to go when you're going - if so, I'll let you know!

-G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> OH CARP!!!! I lost track of time! You mean we can make DVC reservations for December?! I guess I'd better be on the phone tomorrow!
> 
> ANTSS! You know you're in charge of me! You should've told me!!!
> My dates are the same as yours right?
> *Sun. December 13 - Friday December 18, 2009 @ AKV!*



yes... I booked mine yesterday  SSR ... and on the 7th month mark I will try to transfer to AKV


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes... I booked mine yesterday  SSR ... and on the 7th month mark I will try to transfer to AKV



YAY!!! I hope you'll be able to transfer!!!


----------



## wirki

I want to go too


----------



## ttester9612

Hmmmm....wasn't planning a trip in December, except to DL.....maybe I'll see if I can squeeze a trip to WDW then.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I want to go too



Debbie!!  i thought you are planning a solo trip  not I dont want DH to come  but if ever you plan a solo trip in Dec.. which I dont know how you can bear not having the kids on a Dec. trip ( it was great that i had my mom and my nephew this past Dec it even made the trip more magical even with the chaotic crowd that was there).  But if ever you do I hope it fall on our Dec. trip... and if you come across the same porblem i had last time... well I have the sofa bed ready for you!!! 



ttester9612 said:


> Hmmmm....wasn't planning a trip in December, except to DL.....maybe I'll see if I can squeeze a trip to WDW then.



You should...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> You should...



With or without the parents.....


----------



## wirki

I would love to make a solo trip.  I just have to talk DH into it. 
I have my 40th coming up this year and that would be a great present.  To bad he does not read these boards and get these hints.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I would love to make a solo trip.  I just have to talk DH into it.
> I have my 40th coming up this year and that would be a great present.  To bad he does not read these boards and get these hints.



Ohhhhhhhhh  Debbie when is the big 40 ???


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> With or without the parents.....



with or with out dad and DSis and Dsis' DH  is fine !!!! I love your family!!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh  Debbie when is the big 40 ???



In Sept.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> In Sept.


 
when in Sept...c'mon fess up Woman!


----------



## wirki

You sure are asking a lot of questions 
 I turn 40 on the 22nd


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> You sure are asking a lot of questions
> I turn 40 on the 22nd



:  40 muffins?? naaaahhh... 40 Mickey heads??? naaaahhh  I will have to think of something


----------



## MyMuse

Hello - newbie here. 

I'm heading to WDW solo from March 8 - 15 at POFQ. I don't see a thread   for that, so I'm guessing I may be in aminority???


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC!!!!!!!!!  as off 12noon I am booked at POP standard room checking in July 3rd checking out July 6th for a good deal!!!






we have 2 Mac's here??
sept/oct for this mac..............


and you know timmy what follows that first portion of the solo trip.......


hhn......


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> :  40 muffins?? naaaahhh... 40 Mickey heads??? naaaahhh  I will have to think of something



I have to say...I am a little afraid.


----------



## macraven

ANTSS2001 said:


> Solo and Group Diser Travelers....
> 
> When are your dates ??!!
> 
> Come share  a moment or two with your fellow Disers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTSS2001: Sept. 28 - Oct. 11 POP
> macraven: Sept. 30 - Oct. 8 ~ darkside Oct. 8 - 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tentative Harry Potter Meet at Universal for 2009*
> 
> Candice
> macraven
> ANTSS2001
> (last time I was in Universal was 2000
> I am going when You are going Homieeee Mac!!! )​






hey homieeeee......
you changed the front page.

it used to state..........going to hhn with mac.......
don't tell me you are chickening out timmy....... 

parry hotter won't have the opening this fall.
from what i have read, late spring 2010 should be a full go for it.
i'll know more when my ap newsletter comes out on those dates.


----------



## Nie0214

Change to my Feb1-3 plans, now staying at POFQ.


----------



## wirki

Nie0214 said:


> Change to my Feb1-3 plans, now staying at POFQ.



Good for you going Mod!!


----------



## Nie0214

wirki said:


> Good for you going Mod!!



Yeah, my wallet is afraid though.


----------



## watank

ack... another topic to post travel dates in? Too many to remember  

Feb 7-13 @ AKL

-Ken


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

We made some changes to our plans for our vacations this year.  In so doing, I was able to upgrade to being on property for my solo trip.

I will be at POP 04/25 to 05/02.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I am arriving 9/4 hopefully staying at BLT.


----------



## wirki

Nie...it is getting close.  Are you getting excited??

Could you do me a favor
Go to the bar at POFQ and bring the bartender, (male in hie 50/60's with glasses..I wish I could remember his name) a snickers bar.  Tell him it is from the couple from Chicago.  He will love you for it!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

macraven said:


> hey homieeeee......
> you changed the front page.
> 
> it used to state..........going to hhn with mac.......
> don't tell me you are chickening out timmy.......



me checkin' (or was that supposed to be chicken out  ) OUT ?? NEVER !!!



watank said:


> ack... another topic to post travel dates in? Too many to remember
> 
> Feb 7-13 @ AKL
> 
> -Ken




sorry 


Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> We made some changes to our plans for our vacations this year.  In so doing, I was able to upgrade to being on property for my solo trip.
> 
> I will be at POP 04/25 to 05/02.



will see you at the airport on my way out  



Disneydonnam said:


> I am arriving 9/4 hopefully staying at BLT.



aaahh Donna I will miss you this September... I am doing the latter to get into F&W !!!  I missed it last year...



wirki said:


> Nie...it is getting close.  Are you getting excited??
> 
> Could you do me a favor
> Go to the bar at POFQ and bring the bartender, (male in hie 50/60's with glasses..I wish I could remember his name) a snickers bar.  Tell him it is from the couple from Chicago.  He will love you for it!!




aaahhh so where's my snciker bar...

Nie.. Deb ar eyou both packed ????


----------



## WizardLarz

I'm just a Fan not a Fanatic of Star Wars.  Love that Disney has these weekends gives me a better reason to go to Disney!


  '88 off site  (Just MK & EC)
  '00 Off site 
  '08 FWC (yes, used a tent)
  '09 PCR


----------



## ANTSS2001

WizardLarz said:


> I'm just a Fan not a Fanatic of Star Wars.  Love that Disney has these weekends gives me a better reason to go to Disney!
> 
> 
> '88 off site  (Just MK & EC)
> '00 Off site
> '08 FWC (yes, used a tent)
> '09 PCR




hey!!!  which weekend are you going ???


----------



## WizardLarz

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey!!!  which weekend are you going ???



Sorry, missed that! May 20th- 27th, still deciding if I'll Fly or drive and if I'll add one of the meal plans!  But I have booked my room and park tickets!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> aaahhh so where's my snciker bar...
> 
> Nie.. Deb ar eyou both packed ????




Next trip I promise to bring you a snickers bar!!

Not packed yet.  Have a list but not packed.


----------



## Nie0214

wirki said:


> Nie...it is getting close.  Are you getting excited??
> 
> Could you do me a favor
> Go to the bar at POFQ and bring the bartender, (male in hie 50/60's with glasses..I wish I could remember his name) a snickers bar.  Tell him it is from the couple from Chicago.  He will love you for it!!



Do you remember which days he is on? I'm only there Sun-Tues.  I am getting excited, and I have a POFQ picture as my desktop background at work. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Nie.. Deb ar eyou both packed ????



I'm not packed yet, I have no clue what to bring. It sounds like it's cold there, but warm at the same time! Ahh! Hopefully I'll pack this weekend. Anything is better than 20 degrees. 

I'm afraid I'm going to end up booking another trip this year with all of the deals I see coming out. I'm especially afraid that I'll fall in love with the moderate and not be able to stay at a value again.


----------



## Disney1976

Can I join in?

Going 9/27/-10/4, staying at Poly -and trying out CL! 

Right now I'm going solo, so I wouldn't mind maybe meeting up with people who may be down there during the same time.

PM me if interested. 


Bob


----------



## wirki

Nie0214 said:


> Do you remember which days he is on? I'm only there Sun-Tues.  I am getting excited, and I have a POFQ picture as my desktop background at work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not packed yet, I have no clue what to bring. It sounds like it's cold there, but warm at the same time! Ahh! Hopefully I'll pack this weekend. Anything is better than 20 degrees.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to end up booking another trip this year with all of the deals I see coming out. I'm especially afraid that I'll fall in love with the moderate and not be able to stay at a value again.



We were there Fri-Mon and he was working I think Fri and Sun.  It does sound cold there.  I am getting excited too.  But worried about the weather


----------



## Clifton

I'll be there the 24th of July, my freebie Bday lol. Though I could pay extra for a HP option and do both AK and DHS in 1 day. I'm also thinking of stay on-sight at one of the moderate resorts.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disney1976 said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> Going 9/27/-10/4, staying at Poly -and trying out CL!
> 
> Right now I'm going solo, so I wouldn't mind maybe meeting up with people who may be down there during the same time.
> 
> PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> Bob



 Bob!!!  Awesome.. right now... I might be able to nagg you for a ride or two... that is if dates remain the same... 28th to oct 11th...

you being so close.. do you do mini trips also???  I am so lime green in envy!!!! 



WizardLarz said:


> Sorry, missed that! May 20th- 27th, still deciding if I'll Fly or drive and if I'll and one of the meal plans!  But I have booked my room and park tickets!!



Ohhh ok... that falls on memorial Weekend right ?? Hmmmm never been there on a Memorial weekend... this year is my 1st time to do July 4th  



wirki said:


> Next trip I promise to bring you a snickers bar!!
> 
> Not packed yet.  Have a list but not packed.



making a mental note... debbie... snicker bar... next time I see her... 



Nie0214 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to end up booking another trip this year with all of the deals I see coming out. I'm especially afraid that I'll fall in love with the moderate and not be able to stay at a value again.



dont worry Nie... you will love all of them.. value.. moderate and def'ly deluxe!!!  even off site I am starting to love them too  



wirki said:


> We were there Fri-Mon and he was working I think Fri and Sun.  It does sound cold there.  I am getting excited too.  But worried about the weather



is this a suprise trip for the kids ??? does you DD and DS know they are going to see Mickey ????   



Clifton said:


> I'll be there the 24th of July, my freebie Bday lol. Though I could pay extra for a HP option and do both AK and DHS in 1 day. I'm also thinking of stay on-sight at one of the moderate resorts.



 Fun.. Fun..Fun...  where are you from that you are only doing it for 1 day ????


----------



## Disney1976

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bob!!!  Awesome.. right now... I might be able to nagg you for a ride or two... that is if dates remain the same... 28th to oct 11th...
> 
> you being so close.. do you do mini trips also???  I am so lime green in envy!!!!



Yea, that sounds cool -we'll play it by ear, I know it's a ways off any things can change for me anyway.  I have taken mini weekend trips in the past, but I thought this year I'd go all out.

And, if my TA would get his act together and get back to me, I might even book DCL for 2010.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disney1976 said:


> Yea, that sounds cool -we'll play it by ear, I know it's a ways off any things can change for me anyway.  I have taken mini weekend trips in the past, but I thought this year I'd go all out.
> 
> And, if my TA would get his act together and get back to me, I might even book DCL for 2010.



well I am deaf in one ear .. so bear with me if I miss the calling sometimes  since I am two hours away also.. ( by plane that is... ) a couple of mini trips planned... I am hoping to try celebrating July 4th at the World this time.. a 1st for me.. but a regular on April for a week and arond F&W and have recently added Dec on my list of must Go  dates!! 

Well glad to know I can play with your ear !!!!  Hope to hear from yah one of this trips!!!  HAve a great weekend... I better catch all the zzz's I can... work starts at 7A and last till 12A later.... Have a Sparkling weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aubriee

ANTS, please add my dates to the list for:  

May 9th-16th
Sept 5th-13th
Dec 12th-20th


----------



## Clifton

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bob!!!  Awesome.. right now... I might be able to nagg you for a ride or two... that is if dates remain the same... 28th to oct 11th...
> 
> you being so close.. do you do mini trips also???  I am so lime green in envy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh ok... that falls on memorial Weekend right ?? Hmmmm never been there on a Memorial weekend... this year is my 1st time to do July 4th
> 
> 
> 
> making a mental note... debbie... snicker bar... next time I see her...
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry Nie... you will love all of them.. value.. moderate and def'ly deluxe!!!  even off site I am starting to love them too
> 
> 
> 
> is this a suprise trip for the kids ??? does you DD and DS know they are going to see Mickey ????
> 
> 
> 
> Fun.. Fun..Fun...  where are you from that you are only doing it for 1 day ????


I only live hour and a half away


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> ANTS, please add my dates to the list for:
> 
> May 9th-16th
> Sept 5th-13th
> Dec 12th-20th



Hi Vanessa! We'll have one crossover day this year--December 13. Hope to see you then  Where are you staying in December?


----------



## Disney1976

ANTSS2001 said:


> well I am deaf in one ear .. so bear with me if I miss the calling sometimes  since I am two hours away also.. ( by plane that is... ) a couple of mini trips planned... I am hoping to try celebrating July 4th at the World this time.. a 1st for me.. but a regular on April for a week and arond F&W and have recently added Dec on my list of must Go  dates!!
> 
> Well glad to know I can play with your ear !!!!  Hope to hear from yah one of this trips!!!  HAve a great weekend... I better catch all the zzz's I can... work starts at 7A and last till 12A later.... Have a Sparkling weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!



July 4th at WDW is awesome! I've done it for the past few years. It's insanely hot, and insanely crowded, but when the fireworks start going off all around you, it's amazing!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> ANTS, please add my dates to the list for:
> 
> May 9th-16th
> Sept 5th-13th
> Dec 12th-20th



Vanessa!!!  I will do it when I get home tonight... (at work taking a peak at the boards :sst  just like jamie I get to see you in December I hope  



Clifton said:


> I only live hour and a half away



aaahh another one of those close by disers .......  



jamstew said:


> Hi Vanessa! We'll have one crossover day this year--December 13. Hope to see you then  Where are you staying in December?




jamie!!! 



Disney1976 said:


> July 4th at WDW is awesome! I've done it for the past few years. It's insanely hot, and insanely crowded, but when the fireworks start going off all around you, it's amazing!




ok.. so where is the best place to situate myself on the the maximum/optimum  blast ???


----------



## Disneydonnam

Timmy    I can't believe we will just miss seeing you.  We decided to go early this yr and celebrate my b-day in Disney.  We bought at blt and the opening is the beg. of Sept so we are going then instead of the f&w.  I was looking at 12/5-13th solo.


----------



## ttester9612

Timmy

Please add my dates:

May 4-15, SSR
Oct 21-27


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> well I am deaf in one ear .. so bear with me if I miss the calling sometimes  since I am two hours away also.. ( by plane that is... ) a couple of mini trips planned... I am hoping to try celebrating July 4th at the World this time.. a 1st for me.. but a regular on April for a week and arond F&W and have recently added Dec on my list of must Go  dates!!
> 
> Well glad to know I can play with your ear !!!!  Hope to hear from yah one of this trips!!!  HAve a great weekend... I better catch all the zzz's I can... work starts at 7A and last till 12A later.... Have a Sparkling weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Never been to WDW during the 4th of July. Spent last year's 4th in Boston (Thelma and Louise trip).  This year I'll be spending the 4th on a cruise in Alaska...


----------



## Nie0214

wirki said:


> We were there Fri-Mon and he was working I think Fri and Sun.  It does sound cold there.  I am getting excited too.  But worried about the weather



I just asked over on the resorts board, and someone thinks his name is John @ the pool bar. Does that sound familiar? Only on the DIS can you say "Hey what's the name of the bartender at POFQ" and actually get an answer.  

I'm starting to get really excited, especially since the winter blues are kicking in.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Nie0214 said:


> I just asked over on the resorts board, and someone thinks his name is John @ the pool bar. Does that sound familiar? Only on the DIS can you say "Hey what's the name of the bartender at POFQ" and actually get an answer.
> 
> I'm starting to get really excited, especially since the winter blues are kicking in.



I'll second that Nie. After weekend in the sub freeze now thier talking about another foot of snow for Wedneday. 

Oh Well -Superbowl Party Sunday - Recover & Pack on Monday - Fly out Tuesday AM. Lifes Great


----------



## aubriee

jamstew said:


> Hi Vanessa! We'll have one crossover day this year--December 13. Hope to see you then  Where are you staying in December?




Great!  Maybe we can all get together for one big meal.  To tell you the truth I haven't even thought that far ahead yet.  I'm still planning my trips for May and Sept. lol  Where I stay in Dec will probably depend on if someone goes with me or not.  My mom is thinking about it.  If she does, we'll probably stay in either POFQ or CSR.  If she doesn't, then I'll probably just stay at one of the Values.  I'm not in the room enough to really care where I stay.  I just use the room for a bed and shower.  I'm never there enough to use any of the amenities.


----------



## jamstew

Glenda & Timmy will be there on the 13th, too, so it would be fun. I'll be at BCV for five nights but moving to Pop on the 11th. 

I'm still trying to finish up my May trip as well...just waiting on park hours, which will _hopefully_ be out before I have to make ADRs. I'm skipping September this year and going to Port Aransas in October instead.

Stay in touch about plans


----------



## Nie0214

NH_Bubba said:


> I'll second that Nie. After weekend in the sub freeze now thier talking about another foot of snow for Wedneday.



Yeah, they're saying 15 inches here! I thought I lived on the coast to avoid snow! We're getting hit hard this year, and the mountains are avoiding it!

I have to come into work really early tomorrow so I can leave by noon to be home by the middle of the storm.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Nie0214 said:


> Yeah, they're saying 15 inches here! I thought I lived on the coast to avoid snow! We're getting hit hard this year, and the mountains are avoiding it!
> 
> I have to come into work really early tomorrow so I can leave by noon to be home by the middle of the storm.



I've lived on the coast my hole life and don't remember the last time we had this many major snow falls. I work yesterday in the office and cleared all my meetings for tomorrow so I could try and convince them to let me work from home.  Now just keeping my fingers crossed that nothing comes up this afternoon.

I'll be in Orlando this time next week!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> I've lived on the coast my hole life and don't remember the last time we had this many major snow falls. I work yesterday in the office and cleared all my meetings for tomorrow so I could try and convince them to let me work from home.  Now just keeping my fingers crossed that nothing comes up this afternoon.
> 
> I'll be in Orlando this time next week!!!!!!



I am fortunate enough to be able to work from home tomorrow. 

Enjoy your trip home next week! and please bring back a picture of the sun


----------



## Candice30

hey timmy i just noticed that you never fixed my dates.  please change me on the april 2009 list.

mom and i are there 04/19 - 04/24 at AKL

can't wait to see you!


----------



## ttester9612

Candice30 said:


> hey timmy i just noticed that you never fixed my dates.  please change me on the april 2009 list.
> 
> mom and i are there 04/19 - 04/24 at AKL
> 
> can't wait to see you!



I'm going to miss you two...I won't be there until May 4.


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> I am fortunate enough to be able to work from home tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy your trip home next week! and please bring back a picture of the sun



I'm not good with Camera's so I'll try and bring back the real thing instead if that's OK?


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm not good with Camera's so I'll try and bring back the real thing instead if that's OK?



YES please


----------



## ANTSS2001

woohoooooooo  I should be sleeping since work comes so soon on thursday AM... but as off midnight Wednesday...  I am ready for April... lodging... air and land transportation plus food!!!!!!!!!!  Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

ok back on updating dates


----------



## wirki

Nie0214 said:


> I just asked over on the resorts board, and someone thinks his name is John @ the pool bar. Does that sound familiar? Only on the DIS can you say "Hey what's the name of the bartender at POFQ" and actually get an answer.
> 
> I'm starting to get really excited, especially since the winter blues are kicking in.



Yes that is it!!  Sorry I did not get this before, I have two sick kids.  Good times.  I hope they get better soon!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> making a mental note... debbie... snicker bar... next time I see her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a suprise trip for the kids ??? does you DD and DS know they are going to see Mickey ????




Mental note..bring Antss a snickers bar

I have 2 DD's and they know about the trip.  I can not keep this mouth shut to surprise them


----------



## Nie0214

Deb I just saw that you got hit with tag fairy.. droppings?  

I am so excited! I can't wait to walk around without a coat on!


----------



## wirki

Nie0214 said:


> Deb I just saw that you got hit with tag fairy.. droppings?
> 
> I am so excited! I can't wait to walk around without a coat on!



I am so excited for you too.  I can not wait.  
And I can not believe that you asked on the resort board and they knew.  I love that!!


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> woohoooooooo  I should be sleeping since work comes so soon on thursday AM... but as off midnight Wednesday...  I am ready for April... lodging... air and land transportation plus food!!!!!!!!!!  Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!
> 
> ok back on updating dates



i know what you mean. i just booked the rest of my airfare so it feels real now!  IPO has been fantasmic and they booked all my ADRs and got exactly what i wanted and are arranging little surprises throughout the week for mom...i can't wait to surprise her!



ttester9612 said:


> I'm going to miss you two...I won't be there until May 4.




i know we keep missing each other!


----------



## MyMuse

Candice30 said:


> i know what you mean. i just booked the rest of my airfare so it feels real now!  IPO has been fantasmic and they booked all my ADRs and got exactly what i wanted and are arranging little surprises throughout the week for mom...i can't wait to surprise her!



 

IPO ?  

Is that your travel agent? Or is that something with Disney?


----------



## Candice30

MyMuse said:


> IPO ?
> 
> Is that your travel agent? Or is that something with Disney?



Itinerary Planning Office - we are staying concierge this time so they do it all for you.  i am loving it.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I will be there September 11th til September 19th. I am traveling with a group of 7 others but I am so wanting to meet up with someone from the DIS! Let me know if anyone is interested at all!


----------



## MyMuse

Candice30 said:


> Itinerary Planning Office - we are staying concierge this time so they do it all for you.  i am loving it.



Coolio! 

I'm staying at a moderate (POFQ), but my travel agent booked my ADRs for me. Got the 2 places I wanted.  
But I'm going solo, so maybe it was easier to book than a large group.

I booked the Segway tour on my own, but other than that, no other plans. I'm halfway thinking about cruising.


----------



## Nie0214

*2 DAYS!!*

I haven't packed yet!!!!


----------



## MyMuse

Nie0214 said:


> *2 DAYS!!*
> 
> I haven't packed yet!!!!



Whooo-hooooo! 

*happy happy joy joy dance*  

Have wonderful fun! 

I think my   is 37 days - First Solo trip!

I never pack until just before. I always need something. LOL!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Nie0214 said:


> *2 DAYS!!*
> 
> I haven't packed yet!!!!




Hey Nie - Not sure what time your flight is but we'll be crossing path. it's 3 Days, 23 Hours and 29 Minutes till I fly Out of Boston!


----------



## ttester9612

Nie0214 said:


> *2 DAYS!!*
> 
> I haven't packed yet!!!!



 Have you at least done your  ?  You don't want to wait until the day before....just in case the power goes out....I've been there done that, it was scary.


----------



## wirki

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey Nie - Not sure what time your flight is but we'll be crossing path. it's 3 Days, 23 Hours and 29 Minutes till I fly Out of Boston!



What does you schedule look like??  We we see you this trip??


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nie0214 said:


> *2 DAYS!!*
> 
> I haven't packed yet!!!!





NH_Bubba said:


> Hey Nie - Not sure what time your flight is but we'll be crossing path. it's 3 Days, 23 Hours and 29 Minutes till I fly Out of Boston!





wirki said:


> What does you schedule look like??  We we see you this trip??



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh... My Adventure Club Buddies!!!!  You guys are all gonna eb there....  think of me...


----------



## Nie0214

ttester9612 said:


> Have you at least done your  ?  You don't want to wait until the day before....just in case the power goes out....I've been there done that, it was scary.



I'm doing my laundry today (I have to go to a laundry mat). I'm leaving early to get odds & ends done.  It wouldn't really matter if I didn't do laundry, the clothes I'm wearing in Maine aren't close to the ones I'll wear in Orlando. hehe. 

Bubba, my flight out on Tuesday is around 6:30pm I think, so ME will be getting me around 3:30.


----------



## watank

Update: Decided to extend my trip to 2/7-2/15 @AKL 

-Ken


----------



## ANTSS2001

watank said:


> Update: Decided to extend my trip to 2/7-2/15 @AKL
> 
> -Ken



waaaaaaaaaah... I am flying out of PHL on the 13th but not heading to MCO... I wish I am though... double the fun for us Ken!!!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh... My Adventure Club Buddies!!!!  You guys are all gonna eb there....  think of me...


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


>



hahaha  you really have to add the last pic  that was a great way to see the Club for the 1st time...  you and DH gave us AC Virgins a night to remember!!!!!!!!

Just got a text message from Bart.. he is on his way boarded the plane and off to the Promise Land...  and I know Nie is on her way back home....


----------



## Nie0214

I made it home, boy was it cold the last few days! I'll have pictures soon.


----------



## wirki

Nie0214 said:


> I made it home, boy was it cold the last few days! I'll have pictures soon.



I hope you had a great time.  I can not wait to see your pics.  Did you say hi to John??


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nie0214 said:


> I made it home, boy was it cold the last few days! I'll have pictures soon.




snowing like crazy here now.. I am sorry that you have to come home to this.. but glad you got home in one piece... no cieling episode I hope...


----------



## Nie0214

wirki said:


> I hope you had a great time.  I can not wait to see your pics.  Did you say hi to John??



The pool bar was closed every time I walked by it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ken and Debbie and company!!!  Happy trails!!!  it is almost time !!!


----------



## wirki

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ken and Debbie and company!!!  Happy trails!!!  it is almost time !!!



  

I am excited but my whole house is sick I hope we are all better before we leave


----------



## ttester9612

Timmy..i have to say I love the pic in your signature.....This is really going to confuse those that have not met you.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy..i have to say *I love the pic in your signature*.....This is really going to confuse those that have not met you.



after seeing him again... we just have to renew our love


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> after seeing him again... we just have to renew our love



When did you and Ed get together again????


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> When did you and Ed get together again????


well we had an ED Norton marathon at home... Kingdom of heaven, Hulk, Illusionist  and Pride and Glory but never like him with that yellow hair at Keeping the Faith


----------



## watank

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ken and Debbie and company!!!  Happy trails!!!  it is almost time !!!



Made it to AKL (various last minute panics due to driver license about to expire... during trip, plus wondering where the heck the voucher package was since I never saw it delivered and the apt. managers didn't leave a note saying they were holding a pkg for me... oy) and the savannah view just made the trip worth it  



wirki said:


> I am excited but my whole house is sick I hope we are all better before we leave



If you hear a solo traveller hacking a lung out, it might be me - been fighting off a bug the last couple of days 

-Ken


----------



## PennConn

Hi Everyone  

Adrian  and I are tentatively planning a short   trip to WDW December 9 - 13 to see all the Christmas decorations.   Will anyone else be there then?   

P.S.  We are in the process of joining the DVC  - Hopefully Bay Lake Tower!


----------



## jamstew

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Adrian  and I are tentatively planning a short   trip to WDW December 9 - 13 to see all the Christmas decorations.   Will anyone else be there then?
> 
> P.S.  We are in the process of joining the DVC  - Hopefully Bay Lake Tower!



I'll be leaving on the 14th, and there are quite a few of us--aubriee & aants for sure, I can't remember who else, but we're planning to do something on the 13th!!!  Have no idea what thread it's on


----------



## PennConn

Hi Timmy!   

Can you please add dates for Adrian  and I for the following:

May 9 - May 16  at Wilderness Lodge  and

December 9 - December 13 at DVC Bay Lake Tower ?

Thanks - Can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## Nie0214

PennConn said:


> P.S.  We are in the process of joining the DVC  - Hopefully Bay Lake Tower!



I went through a DVC presentation last week, they are offering some nice incentives. Things like bonus points that equal the amount you buy to be used by October & a $800 gift card (that can be used to buy the DVC, used on closing costs, etc.). 

I toured the prop room, it was very spacious and very nice. I preferred the AKL myself, but gorgeous space either way.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Hi all! 

I'll be solo-ing March 8-15 (Pop) and again in September, 13-20 (SSR) Then in December I'll be a semi-soloist as Dh will be golfing a lot (BLT)

I would love to meet a buddy for a playdate--especially any TSMM freaks.


----------



## MyMuse

Ahhhh! 26 days! 


I'll be solo as well this trip. Well, maybe (as per my PTR). Peeps have told me that will visit me (as they live in FL), but it all remains to be seen. 

I haven't been to WDW since Dec 06, and that was only to visit Epcot. I don't think I visited MK since....hmmm....8 or 9 years ago for Mickey's Very Merry Birthday Party when my niece was little. 

Oh, so much to catch up on! This is my first on-site, all disney trip, so I'm a little giddy.   The fam thinks I went to the dark side.


----------



## Glendamax

PennConn said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Adrian  and I are tentatively planning a short   trip to WDW December 9 - 13 to see all the Christmas decorations.   Will anyone else be there then?
> 
> P.S.  We are in the process of joining the DVC  - Hopefully Bay Lake Tower!





Nie0214 said:


> I went through a DVC presentation last week, they are offering some nice incentives. Things like bonus points that equal the amount you buy to be used by October & a $800 gift card (that can be used to buy the DVC, used on closing costs, etc.).
> 
> I toured the prop room, it was very spacious and very nice. I preferred the AKL myself, but gorgeous space either way.



Heya! I'm hoping to go back the week before Christmas. Rich the week you're going wasn't available to take at my job 

As for DVC, don't forget that if you use me as a reference, you'll get extra points to use for the first year.


----------



## dmxwidget

3/6/2009 to 3/11/2009  Staying at Coronado.


----------



## jamstew

Add redbudlover & me for 5/19-26 at OKW. May of *2010*, I'm staying for 12 days!!!!


----------



## aubriee

ANTS please change my Sept dates to Sept 26th-Oct 4th.  I was able to get my bounce back free dining dates changed. Thanks!


----------



## geffric

Hi.. I am going solo 10/3 - 10/10.. I'll be at OKW..


----------



## SoloFriendly

I'm going solo May 5-12. 
Can't. Wait.


----------



## PennConn

SoloFriendly said:


> I'm going solo May 5-12.
> Can't. Wait.



Be sure to check out the "Adrian and Rich's May Adventure" thread - many of us will be there then.  Let us know if you want to join us for meals.


----------



## ttester9612

SoloFriendly said:


> I'm going solo May 5-12.
> Can't. Wait.



As Rich said, there is a few of us that will be there then.  My dates are May 4-15 staying at SSR.  Let me know if you want to meet up anywhere.


----------



## spider0215

Going   on my first Disney trip 9/8-9/12. Going solo and I'm so excited. Will take any advice you can dish out.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I will be there Sept. 4-13.


----------



## spider0215

Disneydonnam said:


> I will be there Sept. 4-13.



Great I'm planning staying at the POP resort and you?


----------



## jewjubean

hey guys!! Im going solo May 10th thru the 15th. Im up for a meet just let me know!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> Great I'm planning staying at the POP resort and you?



We will be at the BLT.  My dh is going with me but is going to do a few fishing trips while we are there.  So I will be solo for a bit of my vaca.


----------



## spider0215

I'm still learning the lingo on here would you translate BLT for me. Not sure which resort that is.  Have you done Disney solo before?


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> I'm still learning the lingo on here would you translate BLT for me. Not sure which resort that is.  Have you done Disney solo before?



BLT is Bay Lake Towers at the Contempary.  I have never done solo before.  I was suppose to last yr and then at the last minute my husband ended up going with me.


----------



## spider0215

Are you planning on doing the MNSSHP? They're running it the night of the 11th but since I'm new to all this not sure it's worht the money to do alone. What do you think?


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> Are you planning on doing the MNSSHP? They're running it the night of the 11th but since I'm new to all this not sure it's worht the money to do alone. What do you think?



Yes I am def. doing the MNSSHP.  We have done it the last 4 yrs and have loved it.  I think you would really enjoy it.  Before we started buying the annual passes we would not go to the park the day of the parade.  That way we only paid for the parade ticket.  I am going back and forth on going the 4th or the 11th.  We arrive on the 4th and would love to start my vaca with the parade not sure if it might be to long of a day.  Where are you flying from?


----------



## spider0215

Flying from St Louis connecting through Atlanta. Not thrilled with changing planes, makes me nervous. Suppose to arrive at 10:52am. Using the ME, planning on checking in and heading to Epcot. I figure I can do WS since it's open later than FW. Thought I'd do the MK the next day, then HS, AK on Friday, maybe MNSSH that night. Whichever park I feel I need to spend more time in I'll do on Sat. IF I end up with free dining I will do the park hopper maybe. Any other suggestions since I have no idea what I'm doing. I know I want to do Chef Mickey and Park Fair with Cinderella.


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> Flying from St Louis connecting through Atlanta. Not thrilled with changing planes, makes me nervous. Suppose to arrive at 10:52am. Using the ME, planning on checking in and heading to Epcot. I figure I can do WS since it's open later than FW. Thought I'd do the MK the next day, then HS, AK on Friday, maybe MNSSH that night. Whichever park I feel I need to spend more time in I'll do on Sat. IF I end up with free dining I will do the park hopper maybe. Any other suggestions since I have no idea what I'm doing. I know I want to do Chef Mickey and Park Fair with Cinderella.



We are flying from Boston and are suppose to land at 10:00 am.  Plan is to check into hotel and then either go to DTD or relax at the pool. The night of the parade you might want to do Tonys or Crystal Palace that way you are already in the park.  By the way my name is Donna


----------



## spider0215

I'm Doris guess that makes us the 2 D's. Sorry I'm a little silly these days with all the Mickeys running around in my head.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> I'm Doris guess that makes us the 2 D's. Sorry I'm a little silly these days with all the Mickeys running around in my head.  Thanks for the suggestion.





Nice to meet you Doris.  It's great to be silly.  I can't believe we are down to 181 days until we arrive in Disney.  Is this your first trip?


----------



## Disneydonnam

Sorry Doris I just read your previous post where you said this was your first trip.  You must be getting so excited   Do you have a list on most definate things you want to see and do?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneydonnam said:


>


----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


>



 Hello Timmy.  What's going on?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneydonnam said:


> Hello Timmy.  What's going on?



nada.. just killing time at work... everything is running and decided to resurface on Dis Land...

 Hi Dorris...

everything is updated.. I think...


----------



## ttester9612

jewjubean said:


> hey guys!! Im going solo May 10th thru the 15th. Im up for a meet just let me know!!



There's a group of us that will be there then..check out the following thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30589413#post30589413

We would love to have you join us.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> There's a group of us that will be there then..check out the following thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30589413#post30589413
> 
> We would love to have you join us.



is that the Rich and Adrienne thread I did update it also on the 1st page...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> is that the Rich and Adrienne thread I did update it also on the 1st page...



Yes it is Timmy.....


----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


> nada.. just killing time at work... everything is running and decided to resurface on Dis Land...
> 
> Hi Dorris...
> 
> everything is updated.. I think...




I was going to come on and check a couple of things then do a bunch of errands.  I think I am going on my second hr of just reading through posts.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Yes it is Timmy.....



Ohhhhhhhhhh Ok.. the link is updated at the front page  



Disneydonnam said:


> I was going to come on and check a couple of things then do a bunch of errands.  I think I am going on my second hr of just reading through posts.



thats what I have been doing the past 48 hours


----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh Ok.. the link is updated at the front page
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I have been doing the past 48 hours



 Thank You My two hrs seems like nothing now and who cares that I forgot to order the pizza for dinner.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You My two hrs seems like nothing now and who cares that I forgot to order the pizza for dinner.



eeeekkkk   so what's Richard eating for dinner???????


----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


> eeeekkkk   so what's Richard eating for dinner???????



[COLOR="Magenta" I am thinking pizza sounds good Quick and they deliver[/COLOR]


----------



## spider0215

Let's see Meet Cinderella, Soaring, Pirates, Chef Mickey, Safari ride, I was thinking about the behind the seens safari at AK, Do you know if it's worth it or not. Expedition Everest, Space Mountain was on the list but it will be closed. Oh heck I just want to do it all (or as much as I can get in anyway).


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> Let's see Meet Cinderella, Soaring, Pirates, Chef Mickey, Safari ride, I was thinking about the behind the seens safari at AK, Do you know if it's worth it or not. Expedition Everest, Space Mountain was on the list but it will be closed. Oh heck I just want to do it all (or as much as I can get in anyway).



Great list on what you want to do.  When we take family members for their first time they make a list for each park and then we do everything on the list first and then the following day we do the other stuff just so they can see it.  I love the character meals that way you get the pics you want and don't have to wait in long lines.


----------



## Glendamax

Attention DISERS!!! I will be solo on my birthday at Disney World on Wednesday June 10th! Please let me know if there's anyone I can hook up with some time that day! 

Thanks!
-Gmax


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


>




Another fun day at work?


----------



## Disneydonnam

spider0215 said:


> I'm Doris guess that makes us the 2 D's. Sorry I'm a little silly these days with all the Mickeys running around in my head.  Thanks for the suggestion.



Doris,
How is your planning going?


----------



## maccagerl

Glendamax said:


> Attention DISERS!!! I will be solo on my birthday at Disney World on Wednesday June 10th! Please let me know if there's anyone I can hook up with some time that day!
> 
> Thanks!
> -Gmax



I won't be there in June but I just had to let you know that when  I first stumbled upon this site yours was the very first trip report I ever read- it was your first solo trip- and I was hooked from page 1. 
I really enjoyed your report and your photos.
Hope you enjoy your upcoming trip as much as you enjoyed that one!


----------



## Glendamax

maccagerl said:


> I won't be there in June but I just had to let you know that when  I first stumbled upon this site yours was the very first trip report I ever read- it was your first solo trip- and I was hooked from page 1.
> I really enjoyed your report and your photos.
> Hope you enjoy your upcoming trip as much as you enjoyed that one!




AWWW!!!! Thank You! I'm glad you enjoyed my report - especially since it was the first one you read! 

I'm really starting to get excited about my June trip! It's great knowing that even if I dont hook up with anyone, I'll be ok!


----------



## Candice30

Glendamax said:


> AWWW!!!! Thank You! I'm glad you enjoyed my report - especially since it was the first one you read!
> 
> I'm really starting to get excited about my June trip! It's great knowing that even if I dont hook up with anyone, I'll be ok!



still trying to work it out girl...i'll let you know!


----------



## klofan

Hey antss! I'll be there June 9-11 for my first solo trip. It'll be quick, because I'll be going on my days off. Can't wait! Oh I'll be at SSR.


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Hey antss! I'll be there June 9-11 for my first solo trip. It'll be quick, because I'll be going on my days off. Can't wait! Oh I'll be at SSR.



youre killing me !!!! I am there from 5th and flying out on the 9th... well atleast you are going to be there to celebrate Gmax Bday 

Gmax.. Angela is trying to reach you to hook up on your bday   Go..Go have fun without me!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> still trying to work it out girl...i'll let you know!



I know I am going to see you on April.. but would be nice to see you in Juen too 

Crazy.. you me and Pete are within 20 -25 mile radius and we always end up hanging out  out of state!!!   The Life  we live !!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Candice30 said:


> still trying to work it out girl...i'll let you know!



YAY!!! I hope you can come! Let me know!


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> youre killing me !!!! I am there from 5th and flying out on the 9th... well atleast you are going to be there to celebrate Gmax Bday



Haha! Of course. Well, then, your gonna have to switch your dates then!  Will you be at SSR? Maybe we'll run into each other?



ANTSS2001 said:


> Crazy.. you me and Pete are within 20 -25 mile radius and we always end up hanging out  out of state!!!   The Life  we live !!!!



I know! I insist we hang out one day. I'm off Tuesday-Thursday every week!!


----------



## kat3668

Hey All my Dis friends!
I noticed my dates are not on the front page so.........  
I'll be solo May 1 through the 9th at CSR..... 
Then I'll be At SSR with mumsy and pop Oct 1- the 9th!  
Hope everyone is well!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

updated...


----------



## Candice30

Glendamax said:


> YAY!!! I hope you can come! Let me know!



i'm am trying for a long weekend.  i have a not too nice boss now so i can't request until i actually have time racked up and i am using what i have left for a week in april....hopefully i can work it out!



ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I am going to see you on April.. but would be nice to see you in Juen too
> 
> Crazy.. you me and Pete are within 20 -25 mile radius and we always end up hanging out  out of state!!!   The Life  we live !!!!



that's because disney is the best place to be!


----------



## klofan

Hey Candice!!! How are you? I hope I can see ya in June.


----------



## Candice30

klofan said:


> Hey Candice!!! How are you? I hope I can see ya in June.



i've been good.  i hope i can make it also!  gotta deal with the boss though...otherwise known as "the witch"


----------



## kat3668

Candice30 said:


> i've been good.  i hope i can make it also!  gotta deal with the boss though...otherwise known as "the witch"



Hey I got one of these too!!! Good Luck!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Hey I got one of these too!!! Good Luck!



kat... how was the cruise????  pictures??? souvies???


----------



## Glendamax

Candice30 said:


> i'm am trying for a long weekend.  i have a not too nice boss now so i can't request until i actually have time racked up and i am using what i have left for a week in april....hopefully i can work it out!



MAN! I hope you can work something out. I know how that is!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MyMuse said:


> Ahhhh! 26 days!
> 
> 
> I'll be solo as well this trip. Well, maybe (as per my PTR). Peeps have told me that will visit me (as they live in FL), but it all remains to be seen.
> 
> I haven't been to WDW since Dec 06, and that was only to visit Epcot. I don't think I visited MK since....hmmm....8 or 9 years ago for Mickey's Very Merry Birthday Party when my niece was little.
> 
> Oh, so much to catch up on! This is my first on-site, all disney trip, so I'm a little giddy.   The fam thinks I went to the dark side.



 back!!!

Hey Missy!!!  How was your trip ????


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be at Pop Century Aug. 27 - Sept. 1.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Trying so hard not be green with envy of all your trips planned. 

Not much of a fan of solo trips, prefer to share the magic, so will be sure to check in here if one comes up. Finding the usual travel frienda re tired of WDW (imagine!!) and munchkins are all "growed" - so it's solo or not at all...Banish the thought!

We've been all times of the year - 50 trips  so far. 

Any suggestions for a good time for a solo trip? Would love to go for a long weekend. 

Thanks! Timmie - great thread!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Minnie&Nana said:


> Trying so hard not be green with envy of all your trips planned.
> 
> Not much of a fan of solo trips, prefer to share the magic, so will be sure to check in here if one comes up. Finding the usual travel frienda re tired of WDW (imagine!!) and munchkins are all "growed" - so it's solo or not at all...Banish the thought!
> 
> We've been all times of the year - 50 trips  so far.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good time for a solo trip? *Would love to go for a long weekend. *
> Thanks! Timmie - great thread!



a weekend in April around 18,19  

a weekend in June  around 4.5.6  

a weekend in Oct... 3,4,5  or 9,10, 11 :

or a weekend in Dec... like 12,13,14  

I think those are my best suggestion ever!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

ANTSS2001 said:


> a weekend in April around 18,19
> 
> a weekend in June  around 4.5.6
> 
> a weekend in Oct... 3,4,5 or 9,10, 11 :
> 
> or a weekend in Dec... like 12,13,14
> 
> I think those are my best suggestion ever!


 
You want me to plan "around" .... I don't think Disney or the airline would appreciate my asking for flights "around" June 4.5.6.... 

I thought you weren't sure about some of your dates, Timmie? Still at POP? Give me a definite and you're on!!

P.S. I can't find your email to answer - computer did one of those awful thingys and I lost a bunch...write again, please!!


----------



## mickeyworld

new to traveling alone.... will keep looking on this siteto see what you are up to- been Dsney addict since I was a kid, now I am in my 50's  still feel the magic


----------



## ANTSS2001

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be at Pop Century Aug. 27 - Sept. 1.



Brian I will update the dates on 1st page when I get home...   Going to miss you on your Aug/Sept trip... Again!!!



mickeyworld said:


> new to traveling alone.... will keep looking on this siteto see what you are up to- been Dsney addict since I was a kid, now I am in my 50's  still feel the magic



 

Huh ?? I dont know about you but I am only 5   stuck in a decaying body  

So any target dates??? ball park...


----------



## Minnie&Nana

mickeyworld said:


> new to traveling alone.... will keep looking on this siteto see what you are up to- been Dsney addict since I was a kid, now I am in my 50's still feel the magic


 
Aww, you're just a spring chicken!! I'm older than dirt and still feel the magic...only it is a bit harder alone...I'm still working up the courage for a solo trip...

But with this group, it culd be fun! Don't like to eat or do attractions alone...hmmm...maybe I wouldn't be such a good solo.   

Understand about the Nana thing..I'm a new one.  

*



ANTSS2001 posted: Huh ?? I dont know about you but I am only 5  stuck in a decaying body 

Click to expand...

 
Oh, you are a such a goof sometimes, Timmie!!! *


----------



## ttester9612

mickeyworld said:


> new to traveling alone.... will keep looking on this siteto see what you are up to- been Dsney addict since I was a kid, now I am in my 50's  still feel the magic





Minnie&Nana said:


> Aww, you're just a spring chicken!! I'm older than dirt and still feel the magic...only it is a bit harder alone...I'm still working up the courage for a solo trip...
> 
> But with this group, it culd be fun! Don't like to eat or do attractions alone...hmmm...maybe I wouldn't be such a good solo.
> 
> Understand about the Nana thing..I'm a new one.
> 
> *
> 
> Oh, you are a such a goof sometimes, Timmie!!! *


*
I'm in my 50's and I LOVE going to Disney solo.  But then most of the time I meet up with other DisPeeps (like ANTS, SHA, Darcy, etc) and I never feel alone.  You need to join us in May.  I'll be there May 4-15 staying at SSR. *


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Sounds like fun, Teresa! A nice long visit for you!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I'm in my 50's and I LOVE going to Disney solo.  But then most of the time I meet up with other DisPeeps (like ANTS, SHA, Darcy, etc) and I never feel alone. .







Minnie&Nana said:


> Sounds like fun, Teresa! A nice long visit for you!



see Christin some of them are still alive and have survive after a meet with me


----------



## Minnie&Nana

ANTSS2001 said:


> see Christin some of them are still alive and have survive after a meet with me


 
  Yes, I'll take my chances and have no worries (if anyone wants to pipe in, it's now or never....  )


----------



## ANTSS2001

Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, I'll take my chances and have no worries (if anyone wants to pipe it, it's now or never....  )


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> see Christin some of them are still alive and have survive after a meet with me



Yes...I can vouch for Timmy....I've met her and I SURVIVED.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Yes...I can vouch for Timmy....I've met her and I SURVIVED.



well you are lucky coz I love  Dad!!!(please extend my hellos and my hug... I hope all is well with him also and to DS and DBIL)  thats how you surivied the last time...


----------



## watank

I'll be at POP 5/13-5/19 with the May Meet crowd 

-Ken


----------



## angwill

Hello everyone!!  Going to Disney in June and can't wait. 

Angela


----------



## Minnie&Nana

angwill said:


> Hello everyone!! Going to Disney in June and can't wait.
> 
> Angela


 
June is not far, Angela!!


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> see Christin some of them are still alive and have survive after a meet with me





Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, I'll take my chances and have no worries (if anyone wants to pipe in, it's now or never....  )





ttester9612 said:


> Yes...I can vouch for Timmy....I've met her and I SURVIVED.



Yeah, we met Timmy last Sept and survived. She's very good at recognizing fellow DISers and even chasing them down.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Yeah, we met Timmy last Sept and survived. She's very good at recognizing fellow DISers and even chasing them down.



 aubriee I dont know if I should tahnk you for reminding me or completely ignore you!!!  

How's Mommy Betty.. please extend my regards..  I am sure going to mis you this May... is Mommy going ?? is Mark going ?? or this is just plain solo for you ???


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> Yeah, we met Timmy last Sept and survived. She's very good at recognizing fellow DISers and even chasing them down.



Yep, I survived the September trip, too  (should we have a sub-thread entitled "I Survived WDW with Timmy"? )


----------



## wirki

I could and would wear that shirt!!


----------



## Bill Brown

jamstew said:


> Yep, I survived the September trip, too  (should we have a sub-thread entitled "I Survived WDW with Timmy"? )


Heck, I'm jealous because Timmy used the _family emergency_ line to dodge our meet up last year.  (Glad to hear nobody was seriously ill or injured, though.)  Maybe will get the *Timmy meetup experience *at DL in December.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Me thinks we have a Timmy fan club!! 

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Bill Brown

Minnie&Nana said:


> Me thinks we have a Timmy fan club!!
> 
> Makes sense to me!


I have this image in my head that wherever Timmy walks there are butterflies fluttering about, blue birds singing, the whole Disney princess scene.


----------



## ttester9612

aubriee said:


> Yeah, we met Timmy last Sept and survived. She's very good at recognizing fellow DISers and even chasing them down.



She chased you, I would have loved to seen that.  

Back in December at Pop Everything, I'm inside with my Dad eating, and she's outside with her face up to the window making funny faces at us.  I'm not sure how long she was there before we noticed her.  My dad was laughing so hard that he had tears in his eyes and his stomach started hurting.  That's why Timmy's his FAVORITE DISPEEP. 



jamstew said:


> Yep, I survived the September trip, too  (should we have a sub-thread entitled "I Survived WDW with Timmy"? )



Oh TIMMY FAN CLUB.  I'm in.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hey peeps!!!  Now those nice post can really turn a ****ty day to a great one.  I am just glad that I found tolerenat disers  You have seen me at my highs and also have been there through my lows... I have gotten greater support here on the net than with my real blood relative... I just hope than when you get to those points.. low or high.. I will be there to repay  all the good things you guys have showered me... 

OK back to your regular programing...  

I am so ready to  be on Slash Mountain and have some Margarita by Mexico and lounge by the pit at AK  

anything you are looking forward to your upcoming trip other than of course being at Disney???  I cant wait to see American Idol and sit by the Castle for a very very long time on my bday!!!



"looking forward in sharing the magic in years to come with all of you great peeps of the boards!!"


----------



## kat3668

A fan club what a FABULOUS idea!!!!!! I do have some dirt on Timmy though... she snores on Carousel on progress!
But she is an awesome Dumbo partner! 





Oh and by the way this is the picture in question... she scared the crap out of this poor Diser! We chased her halfway through Epcot!
I think her name was Angelbabymom?




Youre the best Timmy!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> A fan club what a FABULOUS idea!!!!!! I do have some dirt on Timmy though... she snores on Carousel on progress!
> But she is an awesome Dumbo partner!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way this is the picture in question... she scared the crap out of this poor Diser! We chased her halfway through Epcot!
> I think her name was Angelbabymom?
> 
> 
> Youre the best Timmy!!!!



*kat*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I thought you are my friend... LOL geeeeeeeeeeeeesh.... you really have to bring the SNORING part ???  See M&N ??!!  I told you I was honest when I to any relationship  I do snore... and not just in the room... at Carousel of Progress too... and Philaharmagic and Voyage of Ariel and hmmmm Muppets 3D...


geeesshhh what a girl to do!!!!!!!!!!

whew and those pictures!!  thank God I am on a regimen  now... LOL regimen in gaining more !!!  hahahaha 

no dining plan for me this year... I have to watch my girlish figure!!!!!


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> *kat*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I thought you are my friend... LOL geeeeeeeeeeeeesh.... you really have to bring the SNORING part ???  See M&N ??!!  I told you I was honest when I to any relationship  I do snore... and not just in the room... at Carousel of Progress too... and Philaharmagic and Voyage of Ariel and hmmmm Muppets 3D...
> 
> 
> geeesshhh what a girl to do!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whew and those pictures!!  thank God I am on a regimen  now... LOL regimen in gaining more !!!  hahahaha
> 
> no dining plan for me this year... I have to watch my girlish figure!!!!!



I am your friend!!!!  I just thought I would warn unsuspectig Disers!!!!
Now the muppets 3-D thing I would be napping with ya!!!
Nahh you look great in those pics!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> I am your friend!!!!  I just thought I would warn unsuspectig Disers!!!!
> Now the muppets 3-D thing I would be napping with ya!!!
> Nahh you look great in those pics!



*Kat*!!!  we(GMAX) missed you... we always say that we wish you are nearby!!  Good Lord the things we can get into!!!  I am looking forward to see you again in Sept/Oct!!!!  Does your mom do rides and stuff???  We have to conquer Astro orbiter!!!!  We doo!! We Gotta!!!  And do you want to audtion at AI ????    I will if they will let me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> *Kat*!!!  we(GMAX) missed you... we always say that we wish you are nearby!!  Good Lord the things we can get into!!!  I am looking forward to see you again in Sept/Oct!!!!  Does your mom do rides and stuff???  We have to conquer Astro orbiter!!!!  We doo!! We Gotta!!!  And do you want to audtion at AI ????    I will if they will let me !!!!!!!!!



Oh god!!! American Idol..... My Mom is really looking forward to meeting you and Vanessa. I am making a list for ADRs as we speak and will pm you and Vanessa to see which you would like to join us for! My Mom is a ride junkie! She's even done Superman here at six flags in Mass!!! Last time I went on Astro Orbiter I felt like I was gonna fall out but hey I'm game! 

I really wish I could see GM again! I am gonna upgrade to aps so who know maybe Dec?? 
Oh and it would be fun to see Jamie too!  Splash mountain forever!!!! LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Oh god!!! American Idol..... My Mom is really looking forward to meeting you and Vanessa. I am making a list for ADRs as we speak and will pm you and Vanessa to see which you would like to join us for! My Mom is a ride junkie! She's even done Superman here at six flags in Mass!!! Last time I went on Astro Orbiter I felt like I was gonna fall out but hey I'm game!
> 
> I really wish I could see GM again!* I am gonna upgrade to aps so who know maybe Dec?? *Oh and it would be fun to see Jamie too!  Splash mountain forever!!!! LOL


  Ohhh I hope you plan on the week that Gmax and I are there.... and if you are going Solo... maybe we can arrange the living arrangement or something but then again you DO KNow I SNORE 

Yes keep me posted with those ADRS.. So far I have myself tagging along (AGAIN!!!) on everybody's (thanks Ang!!) ADR (Vanessa  let me be the brat last year when it comes to ADR and I love her for that.... well not as muchas I love Mom betty and mark... ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  lay it on thick....)  and does that mean I dont have to bring a camera..  I have not bought a new one yet...


----------



## wirki

You have to do the AI..it was so much fun!!
And thanks for the heads up with the snoring.  I will have to rethink going on CoP with you


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> You have to do the AI..it was so much fun!!
> And thanks for the heads up with the snoring.  I will have to rethink going on CoP with you



Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!   and I thought you will take me for who I am and not for what I do (when I am a sleep)...   you and Gmax... cant you overlook the lil thing... well I guess you can over look but will not over hear???  

Please M&N dont be scared... we can find some ways to fix this...LOL

BTW  my new victim for ADR is Ang... but she is used to me.. I even danced for her   now that guys you have not seen !!!  with the works.. Pole and all


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!   and I thought you will take me for who I am and not for what I do (when I am a sleep)...   you and Gmax... cant you overlook the lil thing... well I guess you can over look but will not over hear???
> 
> Please M&N dont be scared... we can find some ways to fix this...LOL
> 
> BTW  my new victim for ADR is Ang... but she is used to me.. I even danced for her   now that guys you have not seen !!!  with the works.. Pole and all



Now there's a visual!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> Now there's a visual!!!



going to Disney $$$

water at Disney $$

Tiimy doing the Pole dance for you !!!     Priceless!!!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> going to Disney $$$
> 
> water at Disney $$
> 
> Tiimy doing the Pole dance for you !!!     Priceless!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> going to Disney $$$
> 
> water at Disney $$
> 
> Tiimy doing the Pole dance for you !!!     Priceless!!!


Darn, there goes my fluttering butterflies and singing blue birds mental image.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Darn, there goes my fluttering butterflies and singing blue birds mental image.



  Sorry Bill... told you I am hopeless... how have you been ??  Hows Cali ??? Hows living the life ??


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sorry Bill... told you I am hopeless... how have you been ??  Hows Cali ??? Hows living the life ??


Stayed home with a headache, today.  (Though on-call 7/24 unless on vacation).  Work cell took me virtually back to the office with an ELT alert.  Two of our choppers got ELT signals as they were lifting off.  We launched a fixed wing and another chopper to search the signal area.  FAA and other agencies advised no other aircraft known to be operating in our area.  However, I got a breaking news notice on the Net of a chopper down after colliding with power lines in Chowchilla and disrupting electric services to 10,000 PG&E customers.  Our choppers first picked up the ELT signals about the same time the chopper went down in Chowchilla, no where near our area.  Took a bit of convincing to get Emergency Communication Center folks to accept the ELT signal of that downed chopper apparently was bouncing off the terrain in our area leading us on a ghost ELT signal search.  ...and that's what its like when I don't go into the office.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Stayed home with a headache, today.  (Though on-call 7/24 unless on vacation).  Work cell took me virtually back to the office with an ELT alert.  Two of our choppers got ELT signals as they were lifting off.  We launched a fixed wing and another chopper to search the signal area.  FAA and other agencies advised no other aircraft known to be operating in our area.  However, I got a breaking news notice on the Net of a chopper down after colliding with power lines in Chowchilla and disrupting electric services to 10,000 PG&E customers.  Our choppers first picked up the ELT signals about the same time the chopper went down in Chowchilla, no where near our area.  Took a bit of convincing to get Emergency Communication Center folks to accept the ELT signal of that downed chopper apparently was bouncing off the terrain in our area leading us on a ghost ELT signal search.  ...and that's what its like when I don't go into the office.



I thought you are done with work ???? that did not happend ??? or I am fast fowrding it to a couple of years???


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> I thought you are done with work ???? that did not happend ??? or I am fast fowrding it to a couple of years???


Will be celebrating my retirement at DL in December, but will be quitting work a few months before then.  I like my job and the people I work with, but I am ready to go on permanent vacation.


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhh I hope you plan on the week that Gmax and I are there.... and if you are going Solo... maybe we can arrange the living arrangement or something but then again you DO KNow I SNORE
> 
> Yes keep me posted with those ADRS.. So far I have myself tagging along (AGAIN!!!) on everybody's (thanks Ang!!) ADR (Vanessa  let me be the brat last year when it comes to ADR and I love her for that.... well not as muchas I love Mom betty and mark... ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  lay it on thick....)  and does that mean I dont have to bring a camera..  I have not bought a new one yet...



What the?????  Well excuse me!  and here I thought you liked me..  At least I don't snore!  Kat please keep quiet here, what happens on the ship, stays on the ship!  By the way Timmy, we loved having you join us for our ADRs.  Mark thought you were great and my mom was just relieved to find that all my DIS buddies weren't serial killers.   For some reason I thought you had bought a lime green camera, after you got back from the Sept trip.  

By the way, I got some good news yesterday.  My mom had received one of those 40% off room codes several months ago.  I called a couple of times to see if I could use it, since she lives with me, and it was sent to my address.  I've been told no every time since it had her name on it, but decided to try one last time (since it expires next week).  Anyway, the CM I got this time said no problem, checked, and said yes, it was assigned to our household. He verified my email that was attached to the household and said I could use it.  Hey, it's my first ever code.  I was so excited that I immediately booked CSR resort for Dec 13th-20th.  I plan on arriving the 12th, but the code didn't start until the 13th.

Hey, I've got to get busy planning the May, Sept/Oct, and now Dec trips.  Hey, you guys think we might be just a little bit obsessed?  Nah! Hey, I work in a psych hospital.  I NEED Disney to keep my sane!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> What the?????  Well excuse me!  and here I thought you liked me..
> 
> I was so excited that I immediately booked CSR resort for *Dec 13th-20th*.  I plan on arriving the 12th, but the code didn't start until the 13th.
> 
> Hey, I've got to get busy planning the May, Sept/Oct, and now Dec trips.  Hey, you guys think we might be just a little bit obsessed?  Nah! Hey, I work in a psych hospital.  I NEED Disney to keep my sane!



Van!!!!!!!!   What happend on the Ship *Kat* ?????? 

You better not change those dates!!!!  thats the time frame Gmax and I are going to be there.. and "nduge" Kat Too.. right kat ????   

sane ?? obsessed ?? Huh ?? who ??? 

Hmm now all we need is Mr. Accesory !!!!  Paging NH_Bubba.. on aisle 6!!!!  I have not seen him anywhere at all.. Hmmmmm you think he has been cheating on us and have been speding his free time at WDW without telling us ???  

was thinking and thinking.. even nagged Zackiedawg about it.... and at the end I did not buy it ... hoping for a bargain and now I am nost sure anymore if I am going to get the lime green one or just the cel phone for pics ... *when* I upgrade the cell phone...


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> Van!!!!!!!!   What happend on the Ship *Kat* ??????
> 
> You better not change those dates!!!!  thats the time frame Gmax and I are going to be there.. and "nduge" Kat Too.. right kat ????
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing happened on the ship, I was a perfect cabin mate that slept very peacefully and quietly.  Hush Kat!!!
> 
> Hey!  Where's Gmax been?  I haven't noticed her on the boards lately. I didn't realize anyone had there dates for Dec yet.  If I go in Dec, I always want to check in as the POP Warner kids are checking out, so always choose the same week in Dec.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Geesh, this place has been hoppin' since yesterday!!

Timmy, I knew about the sleep snoring, but in the attractions??? Ohmyohmy...gee, guess I'll have to rethink my roomie arrangement!! *NOT*!!

Better find a little book so I can take notes...

Snoring attractions:

Wild woman events: chasing Disers through parks

Pole dancing? Is there a pole at Jelly Rolls?

Would it be safe to attend the Hoop-dee-Doo???


----------



## jamstew

kat3668 said:


> Oh god!!! American Idol..... My Mom is really looking forward to meeting you and Vanessa. I am making a list for ADRs as we speak and will pm you and Vanessa to see which you would like to join us for! My Mom is a ride junkie! She's even done Superman here at six flags in Mass!!! Last time I went on Astro Orbiter I felt like I was gonna fall out but hey I'm game!
> 
> I really wish I could see GM again! I am gonna upgrade to aps so who know maybe Dec??
> Oh and it would be fun to see Jamie too!  Splash mountain forever!!!! LOL



I'll be there in December and hope to see at least some of our group then. I seem to be leaving about the same time everyone else is getting there I miss you guys!!!


----------



## Glendamax

aubriee said:


> Hey!  Where's Gmax been?  I haven't noticed her on the boards lately.


Here I am!  I just updated my Hair Thread last week, so check it out when you get a chance!




jamstew said:


> I'll be there in December and hope to see at least some of our group then. I seem to be leaving about the same time everyone else is getting there I miss you guys!!!


Hey Jaime, is it possible for you to change to our week?


----------



## ANTSS2001

we are in divert... hospital is in Full House... which means... coffee.. pizza and show tunes  are one... well me I will be here... just here.. uh huh right here


----------



## jamstew

Glendamax said:


> Hey Jaime, is it possible for you to change to our week?



Since I'm on points at BCV, it's unlikely I could change that part. I am staying at Pop for the last few days so I might could extend a day or two. I leave on the 14th, so we could try to do something on the 13th.


----------



## kat3668

[/COLOR][/SIZE]





aubriee said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van!!!!!!!!   What happend on the Ship *Kat* ??????
> 
> You better not change those dates!!!!  thats the time frame Gmax and I are going to be there.. and "nduge" Kat Too.. right kat ????
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing happened on the ship, I was a perfect cabin mate that slept very peacefully and quietly.  Hush Kat!!!
> 
> Hey!  Where's Gmax been?  I haven't noticed her on the boards lately. I didn't realize anyone had there dates for Dec yet.  If I go in Dec, I always want to check in as the POP Warner kids are checking out, so always choose the same week in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lips are sealed my friend!!!!!  I can keep my mouth shut when I have to ya know!!
> Timmys been after me since we got back ya know for info and pics!
> 
> What do you think shall I share? heee heee.
> I have a beauty from our stingray excursion. (me not you)
> Oh and the wavesssssss!
Click to expand...


----------



## jamstew

Bill Brown said:


> ...I am ready to go on permanent vacation.



There's *nothing* like it.  Of course it would better if only I could afford to travel as much as I'd like to, but being retired is awesome!


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> lHey, I work in a psych hospital.  I NEED Disney to keep my sane!



You *need* to be sure they don't *keep *you there one of these days


----------



## Donald is #1

Bill Brown said:


> Will be celebrating my retirement at DL in December, but will be quitting work a few months before then.  I like my job and the people I work with, but I am ready to go on permanent vacation.



Wow, that must be great to be retiring soon!  



jamstew said:


> I'll be there in December and hope to see at least some of our group then. I seem to be leaving about the same time everyone else is getting there I miss you guys!!!



We still overlap right?  OK, I think your later post indicated that you will be leaving on the 14th so we still do overlap.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> We still overlap right?  OK, I think your later post indicated that you will be leaving on the 14th so we still do overlap.


  Ok my brain is having a brain *art right now... are you the male donald or the female donald at the table during Willcad's breakfast at the boatwright???  

have you two decided what to do on the 13th ??? Jamie where are you going to be on the 13th.. I get in in the AM not sure about Gmax though...  and Lisa(nobodies36) and mum is going to be there too not sure if that is their last night though...


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok my brain is having a brain *art right now... are you the male donald or the female donald at the table during Willcad's breakfast at the boatwright???
> 
> have you two decided what to do on the 13th ??? Jamie where are you going to be on the 13th.. I get in in the AM not sure about Gmax though...  and Lisa(nobodies36) and mum is going to be there too not sure if that is their last night though...



  I am the female Donald from the breakfast.  My current plans are to be at WDW from 12/5 until 12/15.  However, I am thinking about maybe coming down a day earlier to meet up with someone from the AKL lite thread.


----------



## Bill Brown

Donald is #1 said:


> Wow, that must be great to be retiring soon!


Thanks.  Yes, I am very excited about this upcoming next step in life.


jamstew said:


> There's *nothing* like it.  Of course it would better if only I could afford to travel as much as I'd like to, but being retired is awesome!


Glad I did my globe wandering walkabouts when I was young and naive.  I'd be afraid to go on the adventures of my past with my current awareness of the extreme hazards I dodged.


----------



## aubriee

kat3668 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> My lips are sealed my friend!!!!!  I can keep my mouth shut when I have to ya know!!
> Timmys been after me since we got back ya know for info and pics!
> 
> What do you think shall I share? heee heee.
> I have a beauty from our stingray excursion. (me not you)
> Oh and the wavesssssss!



Thanks friend!  Not all of us were born next to the ocean.  I can't even walk a straight line on dry land.  How can anyone expect me to be able to stay upright in the ocean.



jamstew said:


> You *need* to be sure they don't *keep *you there one of these days



As you know I have a tendency to talk just a little bit fast.  I've had more than one doctor here at the hospital, say he thought I might be a little bit manic and threaten to put me on some Lithium to slow me down.  Now really, Timmy is the one that could use a little Lithium.  Maybe then the rest of us could keep up with her.


----------



## aubriee

Glendamax said:


> Here I am!  I just updated my Hair Thread last week, so check it out when you get a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jaime, is it possible for you to change to our week?



Hair looks fantastic Glenda.  Wow your hair grows fast.  Did you use the burgandy/brownish rinse?  In the pictures I couldn't quite tell.

Yeah, Jamie we'd love to see you again.  Is it as warm in Georgetown as it is up here in east Texas?  Everyone around here, is already wearing shorts, capris, and flip flops.  The weather is making me wish my May WDW would hurry up and get here.


----------



## Glendamax

jamstew said:


> Since I'm on points at BCV, it's unlikely I could change that part. I am staying at Pop for the last few days so I might could extend a day or two. I leave on the 14th, so we could try to do something on the 13th.


Ok - maybe we can have dinner that day!



aubriee said:


> Hair looks fantastic Glenda.  Wow your hair grows fast.  Did you use the burgandy/brownish rinse?  In the pictures I couldn't quite tell.



Thanks! I did use the rinse, but it barely shows up. To get the look I want, I'd have to dye it, which I really don't want to do. We'll see . . .


----------



## NH_Bubba

Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, I'll take my chances and have no worries (if anyone wants to pipe in, it's now or never....  )



I suppose I can vouch for her to. I even servided a couple car rides!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> Van!!!!!!!!   What happend on the Ship *Kat* ??????
> 
> You better not change those dates!!!!  thats the time frame Gmax and I are going to be there.. and "nduge" Kat Too.. right kat ????
> 
> sane ?? obsessed ?? Huh ?? who ???
> 
> Hmm now all we need is Mr. Accesory !!!!  Paging NH_Bubba.. on aisle 6!!!!  I have not seen him anywhere at all.. Hmmmmm you think he has been cheating on us and have been speding his free time at WDW without telling us ???
> 
> was thinking and thinking.. even nagged Zackiedawg about it.... and at the end I did not buy it ... hoping for a bargain and now I am nost sure anymore if I am going to get the lime green one or just the cel phone for pics ... *when* I upgrade the cell phone...



Someone Paging me! Been Nuts at work and working on getting my motorcycles ready for the season so I haven't been on-Line in weeks. I wouldn't go to WDW with out telling! (As far as you know). I'm planning a Dec. run I just haven't decided on a week yet. Thinking either 1st to 10th or 8th to 17th. Need to book my Oct. trip before I figure that one out. Oh Ya and B-day weekend in Aug.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> I am the female Donald from the breakfast.  My current plans are to be at WDW from 12/5 until 12/15.  However, I am thinking about maybe coming down a day earlier to meet up with someone from the AKL lite thread.



Got it!!  "have a mental picture now"  I think   Well right now I got SSR for 13th to 18th or maybe 19th or 20th  But I am hoping to switch on the 7th month mark at AKL so I can grab Gmax for late night drinks downstair..LOL



kat3668 said:


> Timmys been after me since we got back ya know for info and pics!
> 
> 
> Oh and the wavesssssss!




Oh Great One... 



aubriee said:


> Thanks friend!  Not all of us were born next to the ocean.  I can't even walk a straight line on dry land.  How can anyone expect me to be able to stay upright in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> As you know I have a tendency to talk just a little bit fast.  I've had more than one doctor here at the hospital, say he thought I might be a little bit manic and threaten to put me on some Lithium to slow me down.  Now really, Timmy is the one that could use a little Lithium.  Maybe then the rest of us could keep up with her.



Oh No... not a good visual... Van.... criss crossing hmmmm thank god you did not fall off the ship 


hey and for the Lithium... trust me they tried   at one point I was wondering they always buy me drinks ??!!!



Glendamax said:


> Ok - maybe we can have dinner that day!
> 
> .



yes Dinner!!!  



NH_Bubba said:


> I suppose I can vouch for her to. I even servided a couple car rides!



awwwwwww  you know you love me !!!  and I think it was the other way around... I would not know how to get from point A to B... the night after you left poor me... I got kat doing the scenic route... Twice!!!! 



NH_Bubba said:


> Someone Paging me! Been Nuts at work and working on getting my motorcycles ready for the season so I haven't been on-Line in weeks. I wouldn't go to WDW with out telling! (As far as you know). I'm planning a Dec. run I just haven't decided on a week yet. Thinking either 1st to 10th or 8th to 17th. Need to book my Oct. trip before I figure that one out. Oh Ya and B-day weekend in Aug.




Well I just want to know where my friends are .. especially YOU  !!!

and for Dec... why dont you mark it now... 13th.. you get in on the 13th.. or maybe the 10th if you plan to be there before us... And the perk for going that time ???  we got Vanessa for ADRS  ... plus me and Gmax... so.. well... anytime now... huh ????


----------



## Candice30

hey timmy...it's almost our time!    can't wait till april!  what is your plans looking like?  when we meeting up?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> hey timmy...it's almost our time!    can't wait till april!  what is your plans looking like?  when we meeting up?



Candice... I just got the suitcase empty from the last trip with mom.. in between crying I got it empty  No plans for April... I am just winging it.. when ever is convenient for you is fine with me... all i know is Sunday... I will be at MK the whole day... eating.. walking... eating some more...  a lil bit of crying but alot more of people watching... I might do the line again by the castle for family pictures  that is if they dont escort me out of MK...

I might see you at the lobby the day you check in.. what time does you flight get in ???

And also.. I am trying to convice myself not to rent a car  this will be a 1st...  so help me God 

Still contemplating how I will get to Publix.. I also did not take the dining plan... I am doing it the old way .. the way before dining plan .. I know I am a brave gal.. what can I say!!!  And who needs to eat when I am right there by the Zebra domes


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> Candice... I just got the suitcase empty from the last trip with mom.. in between crying I got it empty  No plans for April... I am just winging it.. when ever is convenient for you is fine with me... all i know is Sunday... I will be at MK the whole day... eating.. walking... eating some more...  a lil bit of crying but alot more of people watching... I might do the line again by the castle for family pictures  that is if they dont escort me out of MK...
> 
> I might see you at the lobby the day you check in.. what time does you flight get in ???
> 
> And also.. I am trying to convice myself not to rent a car  this will be a 1st...  so help me God
> 
> Still contemplating how I will get to Publix.. I also did not take the dining plan... I am doing it the old way .. the way before dining plan .. I know I am a brave gal.. what can I say!!!  And who needs to eat when I am right there by the Zebra domes



i try winging it but who am i kidding.  i love to plan. don't always stick to all of it but of course i have the whole week planned.  we are getting in early on sunday (around 10:30 by the time we land and make it to the resort).

as for the rental car...come on...you can do it.  the buses are actually relaxing to me (except when i am late for something). but hey, you are winging it so no plans to be anywhere specifically.  mom loves epcot so we will be hitting that on day 1 but its EMH at MK that night so hoping to end up there.  i booked an ADR at Jiko on the 1st night so we will see...if we are not too full.

i was going to book the dining plan...add this to the list of things never done.  i just didn't see the benefit...plus i am trying out club level this time so didn't want to do both....hopefully the lounge has zebra domes!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> Got it!!  "have a mental picture now"  I think   Well right now I got SSR for 13th to 18th or maybe 19th or 20th  But I am hoping to switch on the 7th month mark at AKL so I can grab Gmax for late night drinks downstair..LOL



I'll be interested to see how the waitlists go for this December.  I won't be switching this year, but after all the drama with the waitlists for last December, I am glad that I was able to get all my nights at the 7 month mark.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> plus i am trying out club level this time so didn't want to do both....hopefully the lounge has zebra domes!!!



Ohhhhhhhh Club level.. can I come visit???? 

and for winging it... we will see how I survive this... alot of sleeping.. I have my arts crafts ready for traveling... and got a new oregami book to play with... so if you so me by the lobby causing trouble.. please come and help me...

and for *YOU*... yes *YOU*.. who is amused to know that I make lovely tunes at "some carousel ride" this is the point where you introduced yourself   You can never find any better group of diser than DIS...   and aren't you glad you found out now... so when I do make those tunes again and other Park Guest are wondering who it was.. well now you can give them lovely excuses


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Club level.. can I come visit????
> 
> and for winging it... we will see how I survive this... alot of sleeping.. I have my arts crafts ready for traveling... and got a new oregami book to play with... so if you so me by the lobby causing trouble.. please come and help me...



oohh....make me a crane and i'll meet you in the lobby with some zebra domes.  are you staying in jambo house or kidana village?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> oohh....make me a crane and i'll meet you in the lobby with some zebra domes.  are you staying in jambo house or kidana village?



jambo.. main bldg right ???  doing the AKValue studio...


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> jambo.. main bldg right ???  doing the AKValue studio...



yep...cool


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> yep...cool



I know I wont be loitering by the lobby when you get in... quick breakfast.. guest relationship for my bday gift and then off to MK.. HOW ??? hmmm taxi ???    Ok..Ok..Ok... I will think about it... I am brave... My tribe will be proud of me if I get to do this... 

what time is your flight on Friday ???  And do you know I am also doing the ME for the 1st time... again...


----------



## ANTSS2001

OMG  I just checked Alamo again and to rent for an economy is about $325 for our week!!!  That is already another trip for WDW lodging and airfare

last Dec. 08 I got a compact for $79.00 for 9 days!!!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok my brain is having a brain *art right now... are you the male donald or the female donald at the table during Willcad's breakfast at the boatwright???
> 
> have you two decided what to do on the 13th ??? Jamie where are you going to be on the 13th.. I get in in the AM not sure about Gmax though...  and Lisa(nobodies36) and mum is going to be there too not sure if that is their last night though...



I have no idea where I'll be on the 13th! Does anybody really have definite plans that far ahead???? -- I'm still working on the fine points of my May trip  I'm totally open to whatever anybody wants to do. I'm staying at Pop for that part of the trip--a first for me.


----------



## jamstew

Bill Brown said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I am very excited about this upcoming next step in life.Glad I did my globe wandering walkabouts when I was young and naive.  I'd be afraid to go on the adventures of my past with my current awareness of the extreme hazards I dodged.



Things are so much more dangerous now, though  Not to say that hitchhiking home from college a couple of times was particularly smart... We also used to cross the border into Matamoros, Mexico, drove down to the main plaza, and ate & drank with the locals--definitely can't do that any more either. I'm amazed that I lived through the 60s (I certainly didn't expect to make it past 40 )


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> Is it as warm in Georgetown as it is up here in east Texas?  Everyone around here, is already wearing shorts, capris, and flip flops.  The weather is making me wish my May WDW would hurry up and get here.



It's been *beautiful*! I am so ready for May at WDW


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG  I just checked Alamo again and to rent for an economy is about $325 for our week!!!  That is already another trip for WDW lodging and airfare
> 
> last Dec. 08 I got a compact for $79.00 for 9 days!!!



YIKES! I'm driving a beautiful blue Camry that I got for $15.95 a day through Priceline--of course it's in Mississippi and not Florida--probably makes a difference


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> As you know I have a tendency to talk just a little bit fast.  I've had more than one doctor here at the hospital, say he thought I might be a little bit manic and threaten to put me on some Lithium to slow me down.



I am *so* not surprised 



> Now really, Timmy is the one that could use a little Lithium.  Maybe then the rest of us could keep up with her.



*Excellent* plan.


----------



## Glendamax

> Originally Posted by ANTSS2001
> Got it!! "have a mental picture now" I think  Well right now I got SSR for 13th to 18th or maybe 19th or 20th But I am hoping to switch on the 7th month mark at AKL so I can grab Gmax for late night drinks downstair..LOL



That would be GREAT! They will even let you take the drink to your room! Nothing like a nice cold fruity drink at the end of a long Disney Day! 
______________________________________________




Candice30 said:


> ...plus i am trying out club level this time so didn't want to do both....hopefully the lounge has zebra domes!!!



Wow Candice! PLEASE take pics! I would LOVE to see what the club level looks like. And you're going next month! 

I hope you get to go in June or December when I'm going. Would be fun to see you again!


----------



## klofan

Hey Glenda/Antss..

I know I'll be coming June 9-11, but I think I'll be going June 7-11 now...I'm gonna call tomorrow morning and see if I can add on the days! I hope I can see you Antss!


----------



## Candice30

Glendamax said:


> Wow Candice! PLEASE take pics! I would LOVE to see what the club level looks like. And you're going next month!
> 
> I hope you get to go in June or December when I'm going. Would be fun to see you again!



we leave next month.  i can't believe it.  i have been keeping it a secret from my mom since last year.  she knows that we are staying at AKL which has always been a dream of hers and she knows we have savannah view.  i booked concierge as a mother's day gift.  IPO also helped me setup surprises like great seats at cirque du soleil and the sunrise safari.  i only have to keep the secret for 3 more weeks.

as for june/december:  i am trying.  i won't have vacation time saved up until may so my witch of a boss won't let me request it until then.  and december, she would never commit to until the end of the summer.  i'll keep you posted.



ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I wont be loitering by the lobby when you get in... quick breakfast.. guest relationship for my bday gift and then off to MK.. HOW ??? hmmm taxi ???    Ok..Ok..Ok... I will think about it... I am brave... My tribe will be proud of me if I get to do this...
> 
> what time is your flight on Friday ???  And do you know I am also doing the ME for the 1st time... again...



we leave very late on Friday.  airport shuttle is around 5:30pm.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> we leave very late on Friday.  airport shuttle is around 5:30pm.



I have swa flying out at 7:55PM getting in at PHL at 10PM


----------



## klofan

Ok, I will officially be going June 7-11. The first two nights at AKV's Jambo house and the last two nights at SSR!!!


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> I have swa flying out at 7:55PM getting in at PHL at 10PM



we're on airtran at 8:15.  sounds like we will be heading to the airport together.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I wont be loitering by the lobby when you get in... quick breakfast.. guest relationship for my bday gift and then off to MK.. HOW ??? hmmm taxi ???    Ok..Ok..Ok... I will think about it... I am brave... My tribe will be proud of me if I get to do this...
> 
> what time is your flight on Friday ???  And do you know I am also doing the ME for the 1st time... again...



I love ME...so I've seen the welcome show 50 million times....it really get's me in the mood for WDW.  Let them handle my bag...I'll be ready to hit a park as soon as I arrive and check in. 

I received my ME ticket in the mail this week...I'm so EXCITED...:  Almost at the 1 month mark....OH YA.....


----------



## Candice30

i just love getting my lugguage tag in the mail!  it means it's almost time to go!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Ok, I will officially be going June 7-11. The first two nights at AKV's Jambo house and the last two nights at SSR!!!



I will be at OKW 4th checking out 9th !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I love ME...


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I will be at OKW 4th checking out 9th !!!



Yes! So, I must see you. What are you doing your last 2 nights? Anything planned?

EDIT: I booked a rental car (I know you love them), so I'll be the taxi this time! haha.


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Yes! So, I must see you. What are you doing your last 2 nights? Anything planned?
> 
> EDIT: I booked a rental car (I know you love them), so I'll be the taxi this time! haha.



I love you tooooooooooooooo you know!!!


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I love you tooooooooooooooo you know!!!



Well thank you! I love you toooooooooo!


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Well thank you! I love you toooooooooo!



Ok... guess I dont have any reason to look out for rates... 

do you have the AP ???

and BTW... it is really crazy.. seeing Candice and you in Florida but we cannot set up a date here in Tristate ... well we did if you consider Maryland part of the tri state 

Candice... Ang help me establish what I am doing on April...LoL

Saturday: I am going to enjoy the pool... I will be waddling so if you see kids going crazy over a hippo... errrr that would be me...LOL

Sunday: will be MK all the day... and a hot date with Lala at CP with Pooh

Monday:  Will "try" to tackle AK

Tuesday: Maybe MK again or EPCOT

Wednesday: EPCOT/ some activity at CR will see if I go through it there will be picture promise 

Thursday: Will be ready for my audition for AI   go back to hotel...

Friday: sleeping in.. late check out... lunch at maybe Boma/Jiko then off to take the bus the last time  for ME flight at 7:55PM SWA 

"bow"


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Well thank you! I love you toooooooooo!



BTW Pete.. I did say I love you but I miss Kate  !!!


----------



## klofan

ANTSS2001 said:


> BTW Pete.. I did say I love you but I miss Kate  !!!



Oh no. Well, we broke up a few weeks ago, so your gonna have to talk to her on your own terms! lol.

And no, I don't have an AP...but I want one. I'm probably gonna get one with my tax refund money.


----------



## ANTSS2001

klofan said:


> Oh no. Well, we broke up a few weeks ago, so your gonna have to talk to her on your own terms! lol.
> 
> And no, I don't have an AP...but I want one. I'm probably gonna get one with my tax refund money.


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok... guess I dont have any reason to look out for rates...
> 
> do you have the AP ???
> 
> and BTW... it is really crazy.. seeing Candice and you in Florida but we cannot set up a date here in Tristate ... well we did if you consider Maryland part of the tri state
> 
> Candice... Ang help me establish what I am doing on April...LoL
> 
> Saturday: I am going to enjoy the pool... I will be waddling so if you see kids going crazy over a hippo... errrr that would be me...LOL
> 
> Sunday: will be MK all the day... and a hot date with Lala at CP with Pooh
> 
> Monday:  Will "try" to tackle AK
> 
> Tuesday: Maybe MK again or EPCOT
> 
> Wednesday: EPCOT/ some activity at CR will see if I go through it there will be picture promise
> 
> Thursday: Will be ready for my audition for AI   go back to hotel...
> 
> Friday: sleeping in.. late check out... lunch at maybe Boma/Jiko then off to take the bus the last time  for ME flight at 7:55PM SWA
> 
> "bow"



oh we can definitely overlap here.   i told my mom that you were spending your bday in MKG and she said that we should switch our plans to meet up with you...isn't she sweet!  she wants to make sure you don't spend the whole day alone....she just doesn't understand us solos.  the only real set plans are the ADRs i set up and the 2 special surprises.  so far i have:

sunday:  epcot (dinner back at resort - Jiko)
monday:  MGM (that's right...i refuse to call it DHS); having lunch at sci-fi and probably ending day at MKG
tuesday:  AKG in the AM (maybe); evening is set though...cirque du soleil and dinner at ragland road
wednesday:  epcot (maybe); dinner at Yachtsman Steakhouse
thursday:  sunrise safari & buffet breakfast (can't wait!!!); since we will already be in AKG, will probably hang out there and see where the afternoon takes us.
friday:  breakfast at Kona Cafe; other than that...plans pretty soft.  Have to check and see if MadiMouse and Family are still coming.  wanted to try and meet up with them.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> oh we can definitely overlap here.   i told my mom that you were spending your bday in MKG and she said that we should switch our plans to meet up with you...isn't she sweet!  she wants to make sure you don't spend the whole day alone....she just doesn't understand us solos.  the only real set plans are the ADRs i set up and the 2 special surprises.  so far i have:
> 
> sunday:  epcot (dinner back at resort - Jiko)
> monday:  MGM (that's right...i refuse to call it DHS); having lunch at sci-fi and probably ending day at MKG
> tuesday:  AKG in the AM (maybe); evening is set though...cirque du soleil and dinner at ragland road
> wednesday:  epcot (maybe); dinner at Yachtsman Steakhouse
> thursday:  sunrise safari & buffet breakfast (can't wait!!!); since we will already be in AKG, will probably hang out there and see where the afternoon takes us.
> friday:  breakfast at Kona Cafe; other than that...plans pretty soft.  Have to check and see if MadiMouse and Family are still coming.  wanted to try and meet up with them.




there might be a change for Sunday.... and yes thank your mom for thinking of me   love moms!!!  But i might do some flying on Sunday after getting to MK have to check the schedule ...  we will see.. I know my mom will totally **eak out if she finds what I plan to do on my bday... hahahahaha but we will for availability... did I tell you last Nov after Tahnksgiving when I did my 24 hour CR escapade that I parasailed thinking I might die with the knife so might as well do it at WDW   well I survived and so is the knife... so another adventure to try on April... I will keep you posted but yes... I got nothign really planned... but the one morning in SSR to do arts crafts by the quiet pool with some kids who I met a couple of years back...


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## disneymiss

Sept. 6th to the 11th at POP

now lets see what I can do about Dec...


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneymiss said:


> Sept. 6th to the 11th at POP
> 
> now lets see *what I can do about Dec*...



 for December!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Have a Good night


----------



## wirki

I have a temporary trip planned for Oct 9th-12th.  Have a hold on it..no money down yet so I am not sure of it.  I hope I can go but who knows.  Was hoping they would extend the free dining or have another type deal come out.


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> I have a temporary trip planned for Oct 9th-12th.  Have a hold on it..no money down yet so I am not sure of it.  I hope I can go but who knows.  Was hoping they would extend the free dining or have another type deal come out.



 for you!!!!!!!11

yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I get to see you then!!!!


----------



## aubriee

wirki said:


> I have a temporary trip planned for Oct 9th-12th.  Have a hold on it..no money down yet so I am not sure of it.  I hope I can go but who knows.  Was hoping they would extend the free dining or have another type deal come out.



 Here's hoping you get to go.  I'll be down there Sept 26th-Oct 4th for free dining, so will just miss you by a few days.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Here's hoping you get to go.  I'll be down there Sept 26th-Oct 4th for free dining, so will just miss you by a few days.



van... I will be able to catch up with you on the last few days of your trip... I am hoping to get the 2nd to 4th added to my trip...   is that a real "solo" trip for you.... I hope Mommy Betty is with you then  and maybe mark.. yeahh ok.. Mark too..


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> van... I will be able to catch up with you on the last few days of your trip... I am hoping to get the 2nd to 4th added to my trip...   is that a real "solo" trip for you.... I hope Mommy Betty is with you then  and maybe mark.. yeahh ok.. Mark too..



Right now I'm strictly solo, but we'll see.  Mark and my mom both are really bad about saying they are not going, then changing their minds about a month out from the trip.  We'll see.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Right now I'm strictly solo, but we'll see.  Mark and my mom both are really bad about saying they are not going, then changing their minds about a month out from the trip.  We'll see.



well with or without Mom and MArk I hope to see that ADR for those last 2 days of yours


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> well with or without Mom and MArk I hope to see that ADR for those last 2 days of yours



Hey, give me time to get my May trip out of the way, then I'll let you know about the Sept/Oct and the Dec ADRs.  One trip at a time woman, one trip at a time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Hey, give me time to get my May trip out of the way, then I'll let you know about the Sept/Oct and the Dec ADRs.  One trip at a time woman, one trip at a time!


----------



## bpmorley

aubriee said:


> Hey, give me time to get my May trip out of the way, then I'll let you know about the Sept/Oct and the Dec ADRs.  One trip at a time woman, one trip at a time!



When are you going in May?


----------



## aubriee

bpmorley said:


> When are you going in May?



May 9th-16th.  I got my DME pkt yesterday.  Can't wait!


----------



## bpmorley

aubriee said:


> May 9th-16th.  I got my DME pkt yesterday.  Can't wait!



Ok we're not getting down there til the 29th.  doing a 4 night bahama cruise(not disney) then shooting over to SSR for 3 nights.


----------



## ANTSS2001

at work...  10 more hours....


----------



## disneymiss

ANTSS2001 said:


> at work...  10 more hours....



How can you be bored   or are you thinking of your up coming Disney trip  which would then make everything but Disney boring.....

I usually am packed by now but still figuring out how to pack  do not want to pay for the extra luggage, but I have to call cause I think I am exempt still for this trips fee.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneymiss said:


> How can you be bored   or are you thinking of your up coming Disney trip  which would then make everything but Disney boring.....
> 
> I usually am packed by now but still figuring out how to pack  do not want to pay for the extra luggage, but I have to call cause I think I am exempt still for this trips fee.....



for some reason our out patient department was slow today for a Saturday... not much to do... 

when are you getting in and where are you staying ???  hmmm I should check the 1st page huh....  sorry... 

nope not packed yet either... all I have in my bag is a bag of starbucks coffee


----------



## disneymiss

ANTSS2001 said:


> for some reason our out patient department was slow today for a Saturday... not much to do...
> 
> when are you getting in and where are you staying ???  hmmm I should check the 1st page huh....  sorry...
> 
> nope not packed yet either... all I have in my bag is a bag of starbucks coffee



I am going down April 19-24th will be at OKW this time, gave the rest of my points for my ds28 Honeymoon, so my next trip is Sept 6-11 staying at POP

trying to go down in Dec. will have to be POP but missed the 40% off the room by one day  figures, but I really did try but could not get thru, 

need to find someone who likes to split and share LOL when I have to pay for a room, other wise I do not mine sharing my DVC trips if others will throw in a meal here and there...LOL

sounds sad does it not


----------



## disneymiss

I will be at OKW April 19-24 instead of VWL    very sad I rather stay at my real home but gave my son and his future wife the rest of my points and then some for their Honeymoon in Sept. 09

so my trip in Sept 09 will be at POP but then that is okay I got that one 40% off the price  and I love that site.

now need to work on Dec 09 trip for I can not miss Christmas down there, I will be very sad  if I can not go....


----------



## aubriee

disneymiss said:


> I will be at OKW April 19-24 instead of VWL    very sad I rather stay at my real home but gave my son and his future wife the rest of my points and then some for their Honeymoon in Sept. 09
> 
> so my trip in Sept 09 will be at POP but then that is okay I got that one 40% off the price  and I love that site.
> 
> now need to work on Dec 09 trip for I can not miss Christmas down there, I will be very sad  if I can not go....



Hey we think alike.  I'll be down there in May, Sept/Oct, and Dec.  I used the buy four get three nights free deal for May 9th-16th, free dining for Sept 26th-Oct 4th, and a 40% off code for Dec 12th-20th.  Don't know why Disney keeps tempting us with those dang codes.  They make it impossible for AP holders to say no.


----------



## PirateMel

aubriee said:


> Hey we think alike.  I'll be down there in May, Sept/Oct, and Dec.  I used the buy four get three nights free deal for May 9th-16th, free dining for Sept 26th-Oct 4th, and a 40% off code for Dec 12th-20th.  Don't know why Disney keeps tempting us with those dang codes.  They make it impossible for AP holders to say no.



Exactly


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  Since we are all enablers for each other , I figured that I would post my current thoughts on my December trip.  My current reservation is for AKV Kidani from 12/5-12/15.  I have now been thinking about adding on another day (why?  I don't really know.) and leave on the 4th instead.  I should have enough points to add on at AKV or another DVC resort.  However, since I will be getting another AP to cover this trip and my '10 trip, I am considering waiting for AP rates to come out and maybe putting the 4th and maybe the 5th at another resort using the AP rate.  I am currently thinking about either the Poly or the GF since I have not stayed at either.  Any thoughts/suggestions on this?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  Since we are all enablers for each other , I figured that I would post my current thoughts on my December trip.  My current reservation is for AKV Kidani from 12/5-12/15.  I have now been thinking about adding on another day (why?  I don't really know.) and leave on the 4th instead.  I should have enough points to add on at AKV or another DVC resort.  However, since I will be getting another AP to cover this trip and my '10 trip, I am considering waiting for AP rates to come out and maybe putting the 4th and maybe the 5th at another resort using the AP rate.  I am currently thinking about either the Poly or the GF since I have not stayed at either.  Any thoughts/suggestions on this?



my thoughts...

there is a reason why you want to add an extra day.. because you one too 

will it indanger you financial status, your health, you love ones and planet earth ?  if you answer atleast one No to all this question.. I say go ahead add another day 

would you enjoy and add you the greatness of your well being staying offsite like Poly or GF ??? again if you answer yes to this question I say go for it!!!

will it cause any hardship o your part if you stay offsite meaning not on DVC property.. if you answer No to this question then I really would say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## jamstew

aubriee said:


> Hey we think alike.  I'll be down there in May, Sept/Oct, and Dec.  I used the buy four get three nights free deal for May 9th-16th, free dining for Sept 26th-Oct 4th, and a 40% off code for Dec 12th-20th.  Don't know why Disney keeps tempting us with those dang codes.  They make it impossible for AP holders to say no.



You are *so bad*


----------



## aubriee

jamstew said:


> You are *so bad*



Hey, not me!  It's Disney's fault and that dang Annual Pass' fault.  I had nothing to do with it.  That dang Annual Pass just keeps booking trips.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> That dang Annual Pass just keeps booking trips.



thats why they call it magical ???


----------



## nurse.darcy

aubriee said:


> Hey, not me!  It's Disney's fault and that dang Annual Pass' fault.  I had nothing to do with it.  That dang Annual Pass just keeps booking trips.



I have warned many a person about that dang annual pass.  Mine is hidden in the drawer cause it screams sooooooo dang loud.


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> my thoughts...
> 
> there is a reason why you want to add an extra day.. because you one too
> 
> will it indanger you financial status, your health, you love ones and planet earth ?  if you answer atleast one No to all this question.. I say go ahead add another day
> 
> would you enjoy and add you the greatness of your well being staying offsite like Poly or GF ??? again if you answer yes to this question I say go for it!!!
> 
> will it cause any hardship o your part if you stay offsite meaning not on DVC property.. if you answer No to this question then I really would say GO FOR IT!!!



Excellent rationale!  I guess this means that I should add a day!



nurse.darcy said:


> I have warned many a person about that dang annual pass.  Mine is hidden in the drawer cause it screams sooooooo dang loud.




I can hear mine calling me from downstairs!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> Excellent rationale!  I guess this means that I should add a day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear mine calling me from downstairs!



I told you I got good sense in me !!!


----------



## Glendamax

Donald is #1 said:


> Excellent rationale!  I guess this means that I should add a day!



Definetly add the day if you can afford it, and have the time. I LOVE having that extra day to pack, and recoup before going home.


----------



## ttester9612

OMG, I need to renewal my AP it expires April 30th.   I have 26 days before I'm there...


----------



## Mickeefan

I've just booked a solo trip (with free dining) prior to a bounce-back trip in September.  I'll be at Pop Century from 9/19-9/23 as a solo and then with some friends until 9/27.

I don't have an AP this year, but I keep trying to book trips to Disney!  I guess there are worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> OMG, I need to renewal my AP it expires April 30th.   I have 26 days before I'm there...



I hear you T.  Mine Expires the day I land.  I HAVE to renew as I have another trip planned for July/August and will probably book again for December since I took some time off.  Kinda strange that no one took christmas this year at work.  Usually it is booked before January gets here. . .So if I am still here in the desert I get to go during the holidays and I am GOING to take my son. . .after all, his birthday is the 22nd of December.


----------



## Candice30

timmy....it's time to pack!!!     can't believe i have the held the secret this long.  my mom is going to flip!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> timmy....it's time to pack!!!     can't believe i have the held the secret this long.  my mom is going to flip!



so what did you tell her... that you need her to be off for 5 days so you two can make cookies at home ?????


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> so what did you tell her... that you need her to be off for 5 days so you two can make cookies at home ?????


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> so what did you tell her... that you need her to be off for 5 days so you two can make cookies at home ?????



that's funny!   nope...she knows she is going to disney and that we are staying at AKL but has no idea about concierge and cirque du soleil and such.  only have to keep the secret 1 more week!


----------



## Donald is #1

Candice30 said:


> that's funny!   nope...she knows she is going to disney and that we are staying at AKL but has no idea about concierge and cirque du soleil and such.  only have to keep the secret 1 more week!



Sounds like a great trip!  Will you be doing the sunrise safari?


----------



## Glendamax

Candice30 said:


> that's funny!   nope...she knows she is going to disney and that we are staying at AKL but has no idea about *concierge and cirque du soleil and such.*  only have to keep the secret 1 more week!



Wait, I thought that was MY surpise. You mean I'm not going to Cirque, and I'm not on the concirege level! WELL!


----------



## Candice30

Glendamax said:


> Wait, I thought that was MY surpise. You mean I'm not going to Cirque, and I'm not on the concirege level! WELL!



one day...one day... just wait your turn


----------



## ttester9612

Glendamax said:


> Wait, I thought that was MY surpise. You mean I'm not going to Cirque, and I'm not on the concirege level! WELL!



I haven't been to Disney with Timmy and you yet...so we will just have to make plans for us to do just that..  I bet you two are a loads of fun at Disney.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't been to Disney with Timmy and you yet...so we will just have to make plans for us to do just that..  I bet you two are a loads of fun at Disney.



hahaha just dont expect a window show every morning anymore OK  no more peep show for you


----------



## Glendamax

Candice30 said:


> one day...one day... just wait your turn



OK! I'm waiting!
________________________________________


ttester9612 said:


> I haven't been to Disney with Timmy and you yet...so we will just have to make plans for us to do just that..  I bet you two are a loads of fun at Disney.



I don't know how much fun I am. Unlike Timmy, I need my afternoon break, and I go sleep early, so I can be at rope drop! But this June, I'm gonna try to hang with Timmy a bit! Wish me luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

Well I did it!  I called Member Services this afternoon and added a day to my trip.  I am now booked at AKV Kidani from 12/4 until 12/15.   As I mentioned earlier, I will probably check the AP rates when they come out and if there is a good rate, move my first 2 nights from DVC to a non-DVC resort so that I can check out a new resort.


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahaha just dont expect a window show every morning anymore OK  no more peep show for you


Doesn't anyone carry video cameras or camera phones?  A copy of this window show should be posted on YouTube by now.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> OK! I'm waiting!
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> I don't know how much fun I am. Unlike Timmy, I need my afternoon break, and I go sleep early, so I can be at rope drop! But this June, *I'm gonna try to hang with Timmy a bit! *Wish me luck!



me ???? you are talking about me ???  dont you forget Pete is there too... now that you need to preprare!!!!!  I cannot keep up with him!!!   "making sure to bring my wig for Pete"   I might wear i at RNR for you Pete since SM is closed!!!



Donald is #1 said:


> Well I did it!  I called Member Services this afternoon and added a day to my trip.  I am now booked at AKV Kidani from 12/4 until 12/15.   As I mentioned earlier, I will probably check the AP rates when they come out and if there is a good rate, move my first 2 nights from DVC to a non-DVC resort so that I can check out a new resort.



awesome!!!  OK save the 13th for a meet!!!  there's a handful now who are going to be there on that night... including you Gmax.. so you better drink your energy drin in the AM before flying... I think thats the only time we can grab jamestew for a meet and greet so this is a must! 



Bill Brown said:


> Doesn't anyone carry video cameras or camera phones?  A copy of this window show should be posted on YouTube by now.




LOL Bill.. you should have seen the other peeps I was tryong to catch TT's attention.. everybody was cracking up... and what does she do... did not even bother to look over the window...


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  OK save the 13th for a meet!!!  there's a handful now who are going to be there on that night... including you Gmax.. so you better drink your energy drink in the AM before flying... I think that's the only time we can grab jamestew for a meet and greet so this is a must!



I think Vanessa's there on the 13th, too


----------



## aubriee

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  OK save the 13th for a meet!!!  there's a handful now who are going to be there on that night... including you Gmax.. so you better drink your energy drin in the AM before flying... I think thats the only time we can grab jamestew for a meet and greet so this is a must!
> 
> :





jamstew said:


> I think Vanessa's there on the 13th, too



Yeah, don't forget me!  I'll be flying in Dec 12th.  I think Kat may also be there that week.


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  OK save the 13th for a meet!!!  there's a handful now who are going to be there on that night... including you Gmax.. so you better drink your energy drin in the AM before flying... I think thats the only time we can grab jamestew for a meet and greet so this is a must!



Cool!  I'll keep the 13th open.


----------



## ANTSS2001

aubriee said:


> Yeah, don't forget me!  I'll be flying in Dec 12th.  I think Kat may also be there that week.





Donald is #1 said:


> Cool!  I'll keep the 13th open.





jamstew said:


> I think Vanessa's there on the 13th, too



Ok.. when I get back from WDW I will  Post a tentative space for Dec. 13 dinner... and maybe around June we'll start a thread for the Meet on the 13th of Dec   since it is only April to early to be planning for December   what do you all think Dec. Thirteeners ??!!!


----------



## ErikDee326

What  its never too early to start planning Dec. in Disney!!!!! 

I was thinking of planning that time myself, that or October


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. when I get back from WDW I will  Post a tentative space for Dec. 13 dinner... and maybe around June we'll start a thread for the Meet on the 13th of Dec   since it is only April to early to be planning for December   what do you all think Dec. Thirteeners ??!!!



Sounds fine to me!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ErikDee326 said:


> What  its never too early to start planning Dec. in Disney!!!!!
> 
> I was thinking of planning that time myself, that or October



well if I try to inject Dec. now I know I am going to get yelled at esp'ly by Van...she is not seriously working on her May trip.. and a few are working on their June  and October trip... so I was trying to get them young ones to get organize  1dt with their prior trips


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> well if I try to inject Dec. now I know I am going to get yelled at esp'ly by Van...she is not seriously working on her May trip.. and a few are working on their June  and October trip... so I was trying to get them young ones to get organize  1dt with their prior trips



Ooh--please count me in for December  I should still be down there then


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Ooh--please count me in for December  I should still be down there then




June and October and December??!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> June and October and December??!!!



Haven't heard anything about June yet--but definitely October too!    Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Haven't heard anything about June yet--but definitely October too!    Can you tell I'm excited?



me too am so excited for you!!!


----------



## snowbell

Hi Everyone!!  

I will be going to Disney for a conference in June. I will be in Orlando from June 13 - 21st.  I have a free day on Sunday, June 14th and I am also staying at the Dolphin Hotel from the 19-21 (boyfriend may meet me, but up in the air).  I would love to see if anyone is going around the same time.


----------



## ANTSS2001

snowbell said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I will be going to Disney for a conference in June. I will be in Orlando from June 13 - 21st.  I have a free day on Sunday, June 14th and I am also staying at the Dolphin Hotel from the 19-21 (boyfriend may meet me, but up in the air).  I would love to see if anyone is going around the same time.



awww will miss you by a day!!!


----------



## Glendamax

snowbell said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I will be going to Disney for a conference in June. I will be in Orlando from June 13 - 21st.  I have a free day on Sunday, June 14th and I am also staying at the Dolphin Hotel from the 19-21 (boyfriend may meet me, but up in the air).  I would love to see if anyone is going around the same time.



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm leaving on June 11th!!!!


----------



## LazyKat

Hello!

Im new to the boards, started lurking around a few days ago and thought Id say Hi   My husband has a business trip in Orlando (tentatively May 17-22), so Ill be tagging along and hitting the parks on my own.  I was a little nervous about it, but after reading so much on these boards, now Im totally psyched about it.  Go where I want, do what I want, this is my biggest dream, Disney World Solo!!!

Were staying somewhere offsite (not sure where yet, company takes care of it) and I dont think Ill be doing the dining plan (prolly meet hubby for dinner some nights), and theres a lot Ive got to catch up on with all the new stuff at the parks.  I havent been since 2000 (when I was 20 and with my parents).

Anyway, Im a little torn about the idea of meeting up with people or just enjoying stuff on my own.  But I think these boards are great and right now Im just excited to actually be going!


----------



## ANTSS2001

LazyKat said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im new to the boards, started lurking around a few days ago and thought Id say Hi   My husband has a business trip in Orlando (tentatively May 17-22), so Ill be tagging along and hitting the parks on my own.  I was a little nervous about it, but after reading so much on these boards, now Im totally psyched about it.  Go where I want, do what I want, this is my biggest dream, Disney World Solo!!!
> 
> Were staying somewhere offsite (not sure where yet, company takes care of it) and I dont think Ill be doing the dining plan (prolly meet hubby for dinner some nights), and theres a lot Ive got to catch up on with all the new stuff at the parks.  I havent been since 2000 (when I was 20 and with my parents).
> 
> Anyway, Im a little torn about the idea of meeting up with people or just enjoying stuff on my own.  But I think these boards are great and right now Im just excited to actually be going!



  and  for you upcoming semi solo trip to the World... that will give you great opportunity and have a safety net just in case you dont like it since DH will be there on the sidelines (just dont tell him I said that OK )

my suggestion is.. make your list to all the stuff you want to do.. if it is a 1st time and you ahve all this list you might not have time to meet up with other diser... but if you find that window of opportunity of a downtime (yeah right down time at WDW??? who am I kidding ) then maybe you can inject in your to do list a mini meet...  again just dont enjoy it to much... DH might feel left behind 

again  and goodluck with your future _"endeavor"_


----------



## JudysLilgirlalways

not solo...will be with my wheelchair bound mother that I love! Would love to meet up with DISers....I need friends lol...and a man come to think of it. We will be staying at the All Star Music. PM me if you wanna meet up! I am on myspace and my name on there is Hogwartsgrad07
later
Michelle aka Judyslilgirlalways

ps-Im 27


----------



## ANTSS2001

JudysLilgirlalways said:


> not solo...will be with my wheelchair bound mother that I love! Would love to meet up with DISers....I need friends lol...and a man come to think of it. We will be staying at the All Star Music. PM me if you wanna meet up! I am on myspace and my name on there is Hogwartsgrad07
> later
> Michelle aka Judyslilgirlalways
> 
> ps-Im 27




 

Last December I was able to take mom for the 1st time to WDW... she could have seen more but to stubborn to be on a wheelchair, if she only had agreed.. she wont be tired at night everytime we got back to the resort... But even with aches and pain we did enjoy the time together...  precious moments!!!


----------



## MyMuse

I just went in March and now I'm going back on May 2-6. 

The May trip is just to celebrate my niece turning 15, so it's a short stay. And my bro is going along, which will make it interesting. 

I'm toying with the idea of going back in December, but it'll be an off-site stay.  Around Dec 5-12 or thereabouts.  I haven't fully committed to it yet (though I am committ-able at this point!  ).


----------



## snykymom

I'm booked for September 9-13 and December 13-18 right now, both at CSR - I can only take one and can't decide! But either way, I'm going solo and would love to meet some new friends!


----------



## LazyKat

ANTSS2001 said:


> and  for you upcoming semi solo trip to the World... that will give you great opportunity and have a safety net just in case you dont like it since DH will be there on the sidelines (just dont tell him I said that OK )
> 
> my suggestion is.. make your list to all the stuff you want to do.. if it is a 1st time and you ahve all this list you might not have time to meet up with other diser... but if you find that window of opportunity of a downtime (yeah right down time at WDW??? who am I kidding ) then maybe you can inject in your to do list a mini meet...  again just dont enjoy it to much... DH might feel left behind
> 
> again  and goodluck with your future _"endeavor"_



Thanks!!!  I'm not afraid of full on having a blast on my own, forget hubby!    Haha, just kidding, sort of.  He hates all amusement parks  so he doesn't feel like he's missing out on anything.  I'm going to try and be as prepared as possible, I've already got a bunch of lists going, and then I'll play it by ear once I get there.  I don't want to commit myself to anything, but I don't want to be standing around wondering what to do with myself either.

This is a I-can't-believe-I'm-finally-graduating gift to myself, and I totally deserve it!


----------



## Glendamax

snykymom said:


> I'm booked for September 9-13 and December 13-18 right now, both at CSR - I can only take one and can't decide! But either way, I'm going solo and would love to meet some new friends!



Both set of dates you picked are great! But if I had to choose, I would pick December, so you can see all of the Christmas decorations!
________________________________________________________


LazyKat said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im new to the boards, started lurking around a few days ago and thought Id say Hi   My husband has a business trip in Orlando (tentatively May 17-22), so Ill be tagging along and hitting the parks on my own.  I was a little nervous about it, but after reading so much on these boards, now Im totally psyched about it.  Go where I want, do what I want, this is my biggest dream, Disney World Solo!!!



HEY! Glad you posted! wave2:

You are going to be surprised at how much fun you're gonna have solo. Just make a note of other DISers' plans so you can meet them at the last minute if you want. OR make a dinner date or 2!

Have Fun!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MyMuse said:


> I just went in March and now I'm going back on May 2-6.
> 
> The May trip is just to celebrate my niece turning 15, so it's a short stay. And my bro is going along, which will make it interesting.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of going back in December, but it'll be an off-site stay.  Around Dec 5-12 or thereabouts.  I haven't fully committed to it yet (though I am committ-able at this point!  ).



will miss you by a day... am getting in from 13 to 18!!!



snykymom said:


> I'm booked for September 9-13 and December *13-18 right now*, both at CSR - I can only take one and can't decide! But either way, I'm going solo and would love to meet some new friends!



woohooo might see you then!!!



Glendamax said:


> Both set of dates you picked are great! But if I had to choose, I would pick December, *so you can see* all of the Christmas decorations!
> 
> 
> Have Fun!



US.. yes you can see us...


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> US.. yes you can see us...



Well, she might also like the Christmas decorations


----------



## arecheri

Trying to get to Poly June 12-20th.Birthday week celebration.  It may be a solo trip.  Which, I'm a bit excited about!


----------



## black562

We'll be at the Pop Century from August 7-14.


----------



## Glendamax

arecheri said:


> Trying to get to Poly June 12-20th.Birthday week celebration.  It may be a solo trip.  Which, I'm a bit excited about!


Congrats! I'm going solo for my bday too, but I leave the day before you get there


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Well, she might also like the Christmas decorations



well that too !!!

_Dec. 13 Dinner Meet... any suggestion for a restaurant or place/location?_



black562 said:


> We'll be at the Pop Century from August 7-14.




still trying to figure out an August trip


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> well that too !!!
> 
> _Dec. 13 Dinner Meet... any suggestion for a restaurant or place/location?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to figure out an August trip



Hey what's going on?  We'll be down Dec 8-15


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Hey what's going on?  We'll be down Dec 8-15



a few already have pick a date (just like you) in December and Dec. 13 is the most common dates(overlapping date) for everyone... so hoping to plan a meet for that day... 

As per Vanessa.. we are letting her survive her May trip 1st ebfore we nag her for December 09


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> a few already have pick a date (just like you) in December and Dec. 13 is the most common dates(overlapping date) for everyone... so hoping to plan a meet for that day...
> 
> As per Vanessa.. we are letting her survive her May trip 1st ebfore we nag her for December 09



Ok good, keep me informed.  That's the day we move from THV to BLT


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Ok good, keep me informed.  That's the day we move from THV to BLT



will do!!!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> well that too !!!
> 
> _Dec. 13 Dinner Meet... any suggestion for a restaurant or place/location?_



I'm totally open. I think Glenda is actually arriving that day, so whatever is most convenient for her would be fine with me.


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> I'm totally open. I think Glenda is actually arriving that day, so whatever is most convenient for her would be fine with me.





Dinner Meet on Dec. 13 ~ mark your calendar!!!


----------



## arecheri

Glendamax said:


> Congrats! I'm going solo for my bday too, but I leave the day before you get there



Hope you have a good time.  I know I will.  I lived and worked it twice during my bday and had a blast.  This will be my first solo trip back since 02.  I am excited.


----------



## bpmorley

Well being that I'm staying @ BLT, my suggestion would be for anywhere on the Monorail.  Just kidding, we'll have a car and can get anywhere


----------



## MyMuse

ANTSS2001 said:


> will miss you by a day... am getting in from 13 to 18!!!



I haven't completely decided on dates. Maybe I'll do a switch-a-roo. 

I'm debating adding on a couple days at the beginning or at the end to stay at Disney on-site. Most of that week will be off-site and visiting the fam and friends.


----------



## ANTSS2001

MyMuse said:


> I haven't completely decided on dates. Maybe I'll do a switch-a-roo.
> 
> I'm debating adding on a couple days at the beginning or at the end to stay at Disney on-site. Most of that week will be off-site and visiting the fam and friends.


and it is almost time for you to go!!!


----------



## JOHN532

Myself & DS (15) will be down (POR & Dolphin) the week of Sept 5th-13th.
Celebrating my 42nd B'day at the World


----------



## ANTSS2001

JOHN532 said:


> Myself & DS (15) will be down (POR & Dolphin) the week of Sept 5th-13th.
> Celebrating my 42nd B'day at the World



 

and  for an 8 day Bday trip with your son!!!!


----------



## MyMuse

ANTSS2001 said:


> and it is almost time for you to go!!!



Yup! 2 more days!


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

September 14-21...Anyone around this week and want to set up a Jelly Rolls night Id love to plan something!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MyMuse said:


> Yup! 2 more days!



I wanna go too!!!!  



10_Kyle_10 said:


> September 14-21...Anyone around this week and want to set up a Jelly Rolls night Id love to plan something!



youre from Mass...  hmm kat.. when ar eyou going ????


----------



## klofan

June...June...June.....only a little over a month! Can't wait!


----------



## HRCCrazy

I want to start off and offer Timmy a BIG THANK YOU  for the WDW pic's you sent me, They are great.

I book my trip, took longer then I plan on, but at least I'm book.

I will be there Sept. 26th to Oct. 4th, the first 6 nights at POP with the free food, and trying to get the last nights add, if not looks like ASMovies or Dixie Landings (PORS) for the last 2 nights.

I sure hope we can meet this year Timmy, 

Big John


----------



## ANTSS2001

HRCCrazy said:


> I want to start off and offer Timmy a BIG THANK YOU  for the WDW pic's you sent me, They are great.
> 
> I book my trip, took longer then I plan on, but at least I'm book.
> 
> I will be there Sept. 26th to Oct. 4th, the first 6 nights at POP with the free food, and trying to get the last nights add, if not looks like ASMovies or Dixie Landings (PORS) for the last 2 nights.
> 
> I sure hope we can meet this year Timmy,
> 
> Big John



You are very much  I am just happy I can share magic moments with my Peeps

and for the bookings!!!  wooohooo free dining!!!  And yes!!!  hope to go POP,ing Petals with you and the rest of the crew... but looking at the dates (my dates from last year... I am sure going to miss alot of Pop'ers/Disers this year)

Big John!!!  let the planning begin!!!


----------



## cnorth

DH and I are going for our disneymoon June 8-15.   Staying at WL.


----------



## ANTSS2001

cnorth said:


> DH and I are going for our disneymoon June 8-15.   Staying at WL.



awww congratulations!!!!  hope to bump into you two!!!


----------



## cnorth

ANTSS2001 said:


> awww congratulations!!!!  hope to bump into you two!!!



Thanks!  That would be fun.  We'll be the ones in the wedding ears.  I can't wait to get them...


----------



## ANTSS2001

cnorth said:


> Thanks!  That would be fun.  We'll be the ones in the wedding ears.  I can't wait to get them...



silly rabbit!!!!!!!!!!  are you trying to tell me we have to hug everyone who wears those wedding ears...


----------



## starstruck93

Me, DS and DH are going Sept. 9-15, 2009, staying at the Poly. We'll be celebrating DS 4th B-day!!! Thanks, April


----------



## ANTSS2001

starstruck93 said:


> Me, DS and DH are going Sept. 9-15, 2009, staying at the Poly. We'll be celebrating DS 4th B-day!!! Thanks, April



OMG!! That picture in your siggie is adorable!!!


----------



## cnorth

Yeah, you're right.  But you have to admit that it would make for one very interesting trip.


----------



## cnorth

So when are you going?


----------



## Disneydonnam

126 more days for us until BLT


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Aug 7-15 All Star Music


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

ANTSS2001 said:


> I wanna go too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> youre from Mass...  hmm kat.. when ar eyou going ????



Yes we are are from Mass and btw we will be staying at ASMu....Anyone up for Jelly Rolls during the week of Sept. 14-21 let me know !


----------



## MyMuse

ANTSS2001 said:


> I wanna go too!!!!




You can if you can fit in my suitcase.


----------



## HRCCrazy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Big John!!!  let the planning begin!!!



Had a change already, now staying at AS Sports for all 9 nights for now, if POP opens up I will change back, if not it's another resort I stay at, on the way at staying at them all.

I'm ready to plan, hope to get some TS I could not get last year.

Now I got to find cheep air and car


----------



## Disney Bachelor

I'll be there on a quick trip May 9 - May 11.  Staying at All Star Sports. 

Going solo again.  Can't wait.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disney Bachelor said:


> I'll be there on a quick trip May 9 - May 11.  Staying at All Star Sports.
> 
> Going solo again.  Can't wait.



OMG!!  I was seriously contemplating in just going for the weekend!!!  I rpiced my airfare with Airtran last night $59 o/w is still open total of $140, $92.25 for 2 nights at POP!!!  I have an AP... and about $40 for food and snack!!!  Insane   I have till midnight tonight for me to just go really  and book it


----------



## ttester9612

Disney Bachelor said:


> I'll be there on a quick trip May 9 - May 11.  Staying at All Star Sports.
> 
> Going solo again.  Can't wait.



There's a group of us that will be there during that time. In fact, some of us are meeting at JRs on the 8th...your welcome to join us. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG!!  I was seriously contemplating in just going for the weekend!!!  I rpiced my airfare with Airtran last night $59 o/w is still open total of $140, $92.25 for 2 nights at POP!!!  I have an AP... and about $40 for food and snack!!!  Insane   I have till midnight tonight for me to just go really  and book it



Timmy.....yes you do need to join us...which weekend are you thinking about coming?  I'll be their 4-15th....


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG!!  I was seriously contemplating in just going for the weekend!!!  I rpiced my airfare with Airtran last night $59 o/w is still open total of $140, $92.25 for 2 nights at POP!!!  I have an AP... and about $40 for food and snack!!!  Insane   I have till midnight tonight for me to just go really  and book it



I say go for it!


----------



## Disney Bachelor

ttester9612 said:


> There's a group of us that will be there during that time. In fact, some of us are meeting at JRs on the 8th...your welcome to join us.



Aww, I'm not getting there till the 9th.  Missed it by that much.  I was thinking of checking out Jellyrolls this time.  I've never been.  Would someone going solo enjoy it, or is it more of 'go with a group' type of place?


----------



## ttester9612

Disney Bachelor said:


> Aww, I'm not getting there till the 9th.  Missed it by that much.  I was thinking of checking out Jellyrolls this time.  I've never been.  Would someone going solo enjoy it, or is it more of 'go with a group' type of place?



I would say there is another group going on the 13th, but you will be gone by then.  As a solo you will probably enjoy it.   There might be others going on another day while you there.


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG!!  I was seriously contemplating in just going for the weekend!!!  I rpiced my airfare with Airtran last night $59 o/w is still open total of $140, $92.25 for 2 nights at POP!!!  I have an AP... and about $40 for food and snack!!!  Insane   I have till midnight tonight for me to just go really  and book it



NAMASTE at Disney!  you just got back.  you are going in june...come on...you can hold out.  don't waste the money..save it for june....if you were going at the end of the year and needed a fix alright but we were just there last week and you are going in june.............resist!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Candice30 said:


> NAMASTE at Disney!  you just got back.  you are going in june...come on...you can hold out.  don't waste the money..save it for june....if you were going at the end of the year and needed a fix alright but we were just there last week and you are going in june.............resist!!!!!!!!!!!



NAMAStay AT Disney!!!!  waaaaaaaaaaaaaah... Ok..Ok..Ok.. I can.. I think I can... I can... 

How's mom??? I was thinking of her last Friday when I got a postcard from Caesars...   I got 2  2 nite stay between now and June 30


----------



## TinkerBelle587

I'll be there in a few days!! May 7-11! Anyone else going to be down there then?


----------



## Bambi222

We are currently planning our 1st trip March 6-13, 2010.  So far away....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bambi222 said:


> We are currently planning our 1st trip March 6-13, 2010.  So far away....



nothing is far away !!!  

 neighbor... where abouts in Pa??!!


----------



## bpmorley

Come, is anyone down there 5-29 to 6-1.  We'll be at SSR.  Not really gonna do any parks, mostly sit by the pool, drink, bbq.  Maybe a dinner or a bar at night.  Not up for going commnado in the parks this time.  we'll have a car too.  Let me know, any takers for hanging out


----------



## Candice30

ANTSS2001 said:


> NAMAStay AT Disney!!!!  waaaaaaaaaaaaaah... Ok..Ok..Ok.. I can.. I think I can... I can...
> 
> How's mom??? I was thinking of her last Friday when I got a postcard from Caesars...   I got 2  2 nite stay between now and June 30



mom's great...called me the morning after we got back and said she would meet me in the concierge lounge for breakfast.......i called her back and asked who stole the giraffe from outside my window!   

my dad and she are thinking of hitting AC for mother's day weekend.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

We have enough people for a Philly meet now


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Bambi222 said:


> We are currently planning our 1st trip March 6-13, 2010.  So far away....



Lol so you will think Im crazy then....lol...

My (will be 2 year old) son and I have ressies at AKV March 7-12th 

P.S. Booked a month ago Not so far away, really


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bambi222 said:


> We are currently planning our 1st trip March 6-13, 2010.  So far away....





DISNEY4TROY said:


> Lol so you will think Im crazy then....lol...
> 
> My (will be 2 year old) son and I have ressies at AKV March 7-12th
> 
> P.S. Booked a month ago Not so far away, really



woohoo a Meet in the Making !!!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> woohoo a Meet in the Making !!!



How come your December dates aren't on the first page? No wonder I'm confused about who's where when


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

ANTSS2001 said:


> woohoo a Meet in the Making !!!


----------



## black562

I'll post this over here too....ha

I have Cape May Character Breakfast and Chef Mickey's Character Dinner for my Birthday....followed by mid-day Tea and dinner at Le Cellier the following day!!!

Booking more meals in the morning and I've got everything I've wanted so far, even the times I've wanted...gotta love that.  Going to be a great birthday!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Good evening everyone!  Well I booked my airfare for my December trip last night.  So now all I need to do is book the rental car and figure out what I want to do during the trip.


----------



## Glendamax

To all the Philly DISers - I just saw on TV that Star Trek memorbilia and set will be showing at a museum there. Please let me know where, and who is going to TAKE ME!!!


----------



## disneymiss

Glendamax said:


> To all the Philly DISers - I just saw on TV that Star Trek memorbilia and set will be showing at a museum there. Please let me know where, and who is going to TAKE ME!!!



 well I hope someone can pick me up too....I love Star Trek too


----------



## Donald is #1

Glendamax said:


> To all the Philly DISers - I just saw on TV that Star Trek memorbilia and set will be showing at a museum there. Please let me know where, and who is going to TAKE ME!!!





disneymiss said:


> well I hope someone can pick me up too....I love Star Trek too



Have either or you seen the new movie yet?  I saw it this afternoon and thought it was awesome!  Star Trek fans will probably have quite a few laughs during the movie, at least I did along with many of th people in the theater.


----------



## disneymiss

Donald is #1 said:


> Have either or you seen the new movie yet?  I saw it this afternoon and thought it was awesome!  Star Trek fans will probably have quite a few laughs during the movie, at least I did along with many of th people in the theater.



 No! not yet, will try to go this week when it is not soooo crowded I saw the lines... So I will wait, but I have heard from many how good it is...


----------



## HRCCrazy

I got POP for whole stay, and my car is book, still working on the air.

I do have a few ? and I know the Peeps out here can help me,
Did they charge the ADR from 180 plus 10 to 90 days or is it 90 + 10 if staying at WDW? trying to find out when I go after me ADR's, as last year I could not get any ADR at all, when I called, all were book, but that was with the 180 + 10.  

Also trying to pick out the night for the Halloween party, went last year and had a blast. 

Thanks
Big John


----------



## cnorth

It's 90 + 10 if you stay on WDW property.


----------



## HRCCrazy

cnorth said:


> It's 90 + 10 if you stay on WDW property.



Thank You so much.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I will be going by myself on my birthday which is July 14th


----------



## mgoblue21

July 25-31 here...staying on property (Saratoga Springs), should be fun.

I went to Disneyland last October and had a fun single trip (not married and single, but still need a vacation!).

I'll be looking at this forum more (just found it) to find hints and tips for singles...


----------



## MyMuse

cnorth said:


> It's 90 + 10 if you stay on WDW property.



What is it if you don't stay on property?


----------



## PirateMel

cnorth said:


> It's 90 + 10 if you stay on WDW property.



Okay, dumb question but what is the +10 for?


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Okay, dumb question but what is the +10 for?



I think it means you can make ADR's 90 days out, but if you stay on-site you can make ADR's for the duration of your stay (with a couple of exceptions), up to 10 days out from your arrival. 

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dining/ADR.shtml


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I think it means you can make ADR's 90 days out, but if you stay on-site you can make ADR's for the duration of your stay (with a couple of exceptions), up to 10 days out from your arrival.
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dining/ADR.shtml



Thank you


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> I think it means you can make ADR's 90 days out, but if you stay on-site you can make ADR's for the duration of your stay (with a couple of exceptions), up to 10 days out from your arrival.
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dining/ADR.shtml



Hmm, wait, that doesn't sound quite right...this is kinda hard to describe though.

Guests with reservations at Walt Disney World resorts can call 90 days in advance of their arrival. At that point guests will be able to book all of their dining reservations for the first 10 days of their stay.


----------



## mjperry

I will be at Allstar Movies Aug. 1st-6th anyone going let me know.
mjayperry@gmail.com


----------



## Glendamax

Donald is #1 said:


> Have either or you seen the new movie yet?  I saw it this afternoon and thought it was awesome!  Star Trek fans will probably have quite a few laughs during the movie, at least I did along with many of th people in the theater.



I saw it on Saturday! I LOVED IT!!!! And yes, people were laughing at my theater too!


----------



## TokyoDina

My hubby and I are going from May 15th till the 22nd.  Yes two days left!!!


----------



## mickeymommy3

We will be there July 28th to August 8th!!!!  Hope to see some of ya there!!


----------



## black562

August 5-14th here.  We have an August thread going for those going then.  Head over and check it out.


----------



## David Brent

just spontaneously booked may 29-31 for my g/f and i.  we'll be at magic kingdom and epcot sat and sunday.


----------



## lhart

Booked for 8/26-8/31 w/BFF for our 30th bdays!  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited. Been many many many times with family, but BFF hasn't been there since she was 8yrs old!


----------



## black562

Welcome...you'll have a great time!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

promise to update dates over the  weekend


----------



## mjperry

First solo trip Aug. 1st-6th anyone going?


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> promise to update dates over the  weekend



Yeah Timmy get crackin!!!


----------



## singleguy1971

i will be in wdw july 18 to the 24th any single ladies want to meet for dinner???????


----------



## Glendamax

I can't believe that I've been A LURKER! I've been checking in on this thread, and havent posted! 

Well DISers, I'll be there June 5th! I'm really starting to get excited! 

If you spot me, please yell "HEY GMAX"!!! Would love to meet more of you!


----------



## LaraK

Glendamax said:


> I can't believe that I've been A LURKER! I've been checking in on this thread, and havent posted!
> 
> Well DISers, I'll be there June 5th! I'm really starting to get excited!
> 
> If you spot me, please yell "HEY GMAX"!!! Would love to meet more of you!



I'll be there June 11th to 15th...looks like I'll just miss you.


----------



## Glendamax

LaraK said:


> I'll be there June 11th to 15th...looks like I'll just miss you.



NOOOOO!!!! Man!


----------



## bpmorley

singleguy1971 said:


> i will be in wdw july 18 to the 24th any single ladies want to meet for dinner???????



Does that work?


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Its a longshot that a single lady will have dinner with you its not easy to meet people on these boards of the opposite sex.


----------



## Shannon84

I would enjoy it if a nice single male joined me for a dinner at WDW, but I'm not going until October...


----------



## soulmates

My DP & I will be there Aug 2- 8th staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas!!


----------



## PaulaSB12

September 21st til 5th October GF solo trip, it might be fun to have a friend on TSM for a change.


----------



## Glendamax

PaulaSB12 said:


> September 21st til 5th October GF solo trip, it might be fun to have a friend on TSM for a change.



Hey Paula! Haven't seen you in awhile! Hope all is well!


----------



## TinkTink78

I'm leaving Saturday for my first solo trip......


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

First solo trip Aug. 22th- 29th anyone going?


----------



## bpmorley

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Its a longshot that a single lady will have dinner with you its not easy to meet people on these boards of the opposite sex.



Look at that Shannon84 is looking for someone to meet up with in Disney.  Change your dates


----------



## ANTSS2001

mjperry said:


> I will be at Allstar Movies Aug. 1st-6th anyone going let me know.
> mjayperry@gmail.com





mickeymommy3 said:


> We will be there July 28th to August 8th!!!!  Hope to see some of ya there!!





black562 said:


> August 5-14th here.  We have an August thread going for those going then.  Head over and check it out.





David Brent said:


> just spontaneously booked may 29-31 for my g/f and i.  we'll be at magic kingdom and epcot sat and sunday.





lhart said:


> Booked for 8/26-8/31 w/BFF for our 30th bdays!  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited. Been many many many times with family, but BFF hasn't been there since she was 8yrs old!





mjperry said:


> First solo trip Aug. 1st-6th anyone going?





singleguy1971 said:


> i will be in wdw july 18 to the 24th any single ladies want to meet for dinner???????





Glendamax said:


> I can't believe that I've been A LURKER! I've been checking in on this thread, and havent posted!
> 
> Well DISers, I'll be there June 5th! I'm really starting to get excited!
> 
> If you spot me, please yell "HEY GMAX"!!! Would love to meet more of you!





LaraK said:


> I'll be there June 11th to 15th...looks like I'll just miss you.





soulmates said:


> My DP & I will be there Aug 2- 8th staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas!!





PaulaSB12 said:


> September 21st til 5th October GF solo trip, it *might be fun to have a friend on TSM for a change*.



*What about a TSM Challenge on Oct 3 or 4... Open to all ages, singles or family... Meet at rope drop.. head to TSM kiosk for fast pass and Kill some time at TOT while waiting???!!    Door prices at the will be given to the 1st 3 top winners!!!  (Ok which door would you want ??  LOL)  *



TinkTink78 said:


> I'm leaving Saturday for my first solo trip......


+

have fun but then I dont have to tell you that!!



Little_Miss_Sunshine said:


> First solo trip Aug. 22th- 29th anyone going?





bpmorley said:


> Look at that Shannon84 is looking for someone to meet up with in Disney.  Change your dates




  silly bp!!!


----------



## PaulaSB12

Glendamax said:


> Hey Paula! Haven't seen you in awhile! Hope all is well!



Yes, mum is fine and I am happy how are you?


----------



## HRCCrazy

ANTSS2001 said:


> *What about a TSM Challenge on Oct 3 or 4... Open to all ages, singles or family... Meet at rope drop.. head to TSM kiosk for fast pass and Kill some time at TOT while waiting???!!    Door prices at the will be given to the 1st 3 top winners!!!  (Ok which door would you want ??  LOL)  *



I'm game,


----------



## krnelson65

Little_Miss_Sunshine said:


> First solo trip Aug. 22th- 29th anyone going?



I will be there the same time staying at Pop!  My first solo trip too.  I'M SO EXCITED!!

Kim


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I will be there from July 19-24 for my B-day!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I will be there from July 19-24 for my B-day!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

TinkTink78 said:


> I'm leaving Saturday for my first solo trip......




Awesome!  Have a great time!


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

Kim, I'm staying at All- Star Sports.
Do u have the free dining plan?


----------



## krnelson65

Little_Miss_Sunshine said:


> Kim, I'm staying at All- Star Sports.
> Do u have the free dining plan?



Yep!  I emailed my travel agent my wish list yesterday, so I can't wait to hear what she managed to get me.  What about you?

Kim


----------



## budcollector

TinkTink78 said:


> I'm leaving Saturday for my first solo trip......



Enjoy, The first solo trip is the best.
i'm leaving saturday too my 5th solo trip.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

ANTSS2001 said:


>



Thanks, I am excited!!!!


----------



## Trep72

We will be there for a father/daughter trip Sept. 3-8.  We're staying at POP.

This will be my second trip (first was when I was 12) and her first very first trip.

We are both very excited and can't believe that we are close to the 90 day window.  

Would love to meet/hangout with any other singles that are going to be there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Trep72 said:


> We will be there for a father/daughter trip Sept. 3-8.  We're staying at POP.
> 
> This will be my second trip (first was when I was 12) and her first very first trip.
> 
> We are both very excited and can't believe that we are close to the 90 day window.
> 
> Would love to meet/hangout with any other singles that are going to be there.


----------



## MyMuse

I'm definitely going from December 5-10th. 

Just have to figure out where I'm gonna to stay and book it. 
A friend of mine and her mom are staying at Bay Lake, do you think she'll let me crash the party?


----------



## Sueb383

I'm gonna be there from June 25th thru July 2nd. It's going to be my first solo WDW trip (although I've been there about 30 times non-solo) and I'm sooooo excited! I'm attending the Museum of Pintiquities pin event in Epcot on the 26th thru the 28th but for the rest of the time, I'll be happily doing whatever I want, whenever I want!! 

If anyone else is going to be there during that time, I'd love to meet up with you for some fun and laughs! I'd love to have someone to go with to Jellyrolls ... I'm dying to go there cuz I've heard such great things about it! Sounds like a blast!!

Let me know if you'd like to meet up!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MyMuse said:


> I'm definitely going from December 5-10th.
> 
> Just have to figure out where I'm gonna to stay and book it.
> A friend of mine and her mom are staying at Bay Lake, do you think she'll let me crash the party?



bring some  and some  and see how it goes.... 



Sueb383 said:


> I'm gonna be there from June 25th thru July 2nd. It's going to be my first solo WDW trip (although I've been there about 30 times non-solo) and I'm sooooo excited! I'm attending the Museum of Pintiquities pin event in Epcot on the 26th thru the 28th but for the rest of the time, I'll happily doing whatever I want, whenever I want!!
> 
> If anyone else is going to be there during that time, I'd love to meet up with you for some fun and laughs! I'd love to have someone to go with to Jellyrolls ... I'm dying to go there cuz I've heard such great things about it! Sounds like a blast!!
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to meet up!!



Solo trips are great IMHO but then ... no fuss no rush...  You'll have a great time!!!


----------



## DISPOP

I'll be leaving tomorrow for Orlando. We will be at the Hard Rock in Universal May 29-31. Then onto the Beach Club Villas May 31 - June 6. It will be myself, my two kids and their two best friends. Probably won't have time for dinner, but will probably need a drink some nite while there


----------



## geffric

DISPOP said:


> I'll be leaving tomorrow for Orlando. We will be at the Hard Rock in Universal May 29-31. Then onto the Beach Club Villas May 31 - June 6. It will be myself, my two kids and their two best friends. Probably won't have time for dinner, but will probably need a drink some nite while there


 
the margeritas ( sp) i Mexico are great!!! enjoy!!


----------



## MyMuse

ANTSS2001 said:


> bring some  and some  and see how it goes....



Hmmm, that's a thought. 

I'm hoping for discounts!! I do have an off-site place to stay, but I know I will not be happy there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

everybody having a good weekend??? ( and whats left of the weekend....)


----------



## bpmorley

Just got back from a 3 night stay.  Not heading back til Dec 8


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

krnelson65 said:


> Yep!  I emailed my travel agent my wish list yesterday, so I can't wait to hear what she managed to get me.  What about you?
> 
> Kim


I alrealdy have all my restaurants. If you want, I gave you my list.


----------



## disneymiss

Disneymiss POP Dec. 11-16


----------



## earljam

Hi all,

Colleen and I our coming back for our third trip as husband and wife. Again 

this year, we are getting disney for each other for our birthdays. I hope 

has a magical trip!!!!


----------



## cnorth

I realize this is late, but any June people want to meet up for a drink or anything?


----------



## bpmorley

December 8-15


----------



## tamlav

I would like to meetup with other Disers to go out to eat or on a ride. Better yet, go to Fantasmic so the two hour wait can be spent talking about how much we love Disney. LOL


----------



## Continuum

I'll be going down on Sept. 11th and leaving on the 17th. and I'll be staying in the Caribbean Beach Resort.


----------



## DuffGT06

I'll be there Oct 3-7!


----------



## missjessicaanne

Sept 13th-19th

would love to meet up with some people!


----------



## Continuum

missjessicaanne said:


> Sept 13th-19th
> 
> would love to meet up with some people!



It looks like our trips are overlapping.  Maybe we could meet up at some point.


----------



## IndianaMouse

My first solo trip to WDW. My DW has been trying to talk me into this for several months, well..............she did it, I'll be there   December 7-11.   We were just there Dec. 08,  DD and DW got their share of Florida, they don't want to go again till 2010. I'll go!   
__________________


----------



## ANTSS2001

DISPOP said:


> I'll be leaving tomorrow for Orlando. We will be at the Hard Rock in Universal May 29-31. Then onto the Beach Club Villas May 31 - June 6. It will be myself, my two kids and their two best friends. Probably won't have time for dinner, but will probably need a drink some nite while there



how was your trip ????  did you get to try any drinks????  If ever you go back... make sure to have a Mangled margarita and a Frozen Sangria at paradiso37.. way better than the one in mexico 



bpmorley said:


> Just got back from a 3 night stay.  Not heading back til Dec 8





disneymiss said:


> Disneymiss POP Dec. 11-16





earljam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Colleen and I our coming back for our third trip as husband and wife. Again
> 
> this year, we are getting disney for each other for our birthdays. I hope
> 
> has a magical trip!!!!



when are your dates ??? Amanda is at the world right now...


cnorth said:


> I realize this is late, but any June people want to meet up for a drink or anything?





bpmorley said:


> December 8-15



are you staying at SSR again ?



tamlav said:


> I would like to meetup with other Disers to go out to eat or on a ride. Better yet, go to Fantasmic so the two hour wait can be spent talking about how much we love Disney. LOL



when are your dates ????



Continuum said:


> I'll be going down on Sept. 11th and leaving on the 17th. and I'll be staying in the Caribbean Beach Resort.





DuffGT06 said:


> I'll be there Oct 3-7!





missjessicaanne said:


> Sept 13th-19th
> 
> would love to meet up with some people!





IndianaMouse said:


> My first solo trip to WDW. My DW has been trying to talk me into this for several months, well..............she did it, I'll be there   December 7-11.   We were just there Dec. 08,  DD and DW got their share of Florida, they don't want to go again till 2010. I'll go!
> __________________


----------



## bpmorley

We're having a split stay.  We'll have friends with us and we'll be at THV dec 8-13.  Then just me & DW for 2 nights @ BLT


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

missjessicaanne said:


> Sept 13th-19th
> 
> would love to meet up with some people!





Continuum said:


> It looks like our trips are overlapping.  Maybe we could meet up at some point.



We are there the 14th-21st and would love to get a meet going.  I know MissJessicaanne PM'd me to start planing one but I havent heard back from her yet.


----------



## weluvjasmine

Can you add my next trip to the list? It's June 30- July 6.  I have two other trips planned for October and December.  Also, I'm thinking about booking a trip during Christmas.


----------



## Little_Miss_Sunshine

krnelson65 said:


> Yep!  I emailed my travel agent my wish list yesterday, so I can't wait to hear what she managed to get me.  What about you?
> 
> Kim


Kim, can u please send me a private message with your email address. I try to made one but they said that I have to post 10 messages or more.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> We're having a split stay.  We'll have friends with us and we'll be at THV dec 8-13.  Then just me & DW for 2 nights @ BLT





weluvjasmine said:


> Can you add my next trip to the list? It's June 30- July 6.  I have two other trips planned for October and December.  Also, I'm thinking about booking a trip during Christmas.


----------



## dezimber

Nothing in stone yet but I am shooting for April 30-May 8 at Pop.


----------



## jewjubean

I'll be working for Disney August 25th thru Jan. 8th so if anyone needs a touring buddy I'll be more than happy to come to the parks!!


----------



## jamstew

I've started working on May 2010. So far, I'm booked at BCV 5/4-7 and 5/10-13. I'll probably move to the Swan or possibly a value for the weekend in between.


----------



## bpmorley

jewjubean said:


> I'll be working for Disney August 25th thru Jan. 8th so if anyone needs a touring buddy I'll be more than happy to come to the parks!!



We may take you up on that offer


----------



## ANTSS2001

jewjubean said:


> I'll be working for Disney August 25th thru Jan. 8th so if anyone needs a touring buddy I'll be more than happy to come to the parks!!




Great News!!!  Another Dis is also starting around that time... would love to meet up if the possibility arises... again Congratulations!!!  You have to make a Trip report or a daily blog or something... Would love to be a shadow in that life of yours...



jamstew said:


> I've started working on May 2010. So far, I'm booked at BCV 5/4-7 and 5/10-13. I'll probably move to the Swan or possibly a value for the weekend in between.



Ok Jamie... I will add 2010


----------



## krnelson65

Quote:
Originally Posted by krnelson65 View Post
Yep! I emailed my travel agent my wish list yesterday, so I can't wait to hear what she managed to get me. What about you?

Kim
Kim, can u please send me a private message with your email address. I try to made one but they said that I have to post 10 messages or more.
Little_Miss_Sunshine is offline Report Post   	

Just sent.
Kim


----------



## krnelson65

bpmorley said:


> We may take you up on that offer




I was just going to say the same thing.  When are y'all going to be there?  I'll be there from the 22-29th.

Kim


----------



## krnelson65

jewjubean said:


> I'll be working for Disney August 25th thru Jan. 8th so if anyone needs a touring buddy I'll be more than happy to come to the parks!!



I may take you up on that since I will be there by myself.

Kim


----------



## wirki

It is official....I am going Oct 9-12 for my Birthday!!  Going to be solo and staying at VWL


----------



## ANTSS2001

wirki said:


> It is official....I am going Oct 9-12 for my Birthday!!  Going to be solo and staying at VWL


----------



## Continuum

10_Kyle_10 said:


> We are there the 14th-21st and would love to get a meet going.  I know MissJessicaanne PM'd me to start planing one but I havent heard back from her yet.



Awesome!


----------



## DSDopey48

GOING JUL 2 TO THE 10 OF JULY CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY.  ITS GETTING CLOSER CANT WAIT.


----------



## Clifton

Planning on my bday in one of the parks of course. Though i'll have to pass on park hopping due to crowds. Might treat myself to a resort.


----------



## TinkTink78

Sept 4-7th!    Might be a solo trip might not be...


----------



## TinkTink78

It's now part solo/part adult !


----------



## Disneydonnam

I am part solo also.  We arrive on the 4th and I am solo on the 6th and ?.  What resort are you staying at?




TinkTink78 said:


> It's now part solo/part adult !


----------



## TinkTink78

CBR... you?


----------



## Disneydonnam

We are staying at Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## litlpixie

My 2 BFF's and  I will be there from 7/17 to 7/21 for my birthday trip. I plan on easing into 40 on a hammock at the Poly with a Lapu-Lapu.....or two!!


----------



## Auntie L.

I'm going July 4-8 - staying @ ASM.  My family will be there too - @ Boardwalk.  Hooking up with them most of the time, but probably not all the time.  

Also going the day after Thanksgiving until the following Tuesday or Wed (can't remember exactly.... )  Going to MVMCP, baby!!!  I'll be with my friend & her 7 yr old.  Right now, we're staying at AKL, but may switch to Bay Lake Tower, if it's available...)

Linda


----------



## Kaler131

Probably next August or September.


----------



## singleguy1971

i just wanted to take a moment and say thank you to everyone who has posted tips and strategy on here i go through them everyday just so i dont forget anything its my very first trip to wdw so i hope its great i will probably srike out on having dinner with a single lady ormeeting one at jellyrolls but who cares i love disney and this trip is for me anyway so if i strike out then at least i will have fun regardless im going july 18th to the 24th would love to change my dates but my boss gave me a short window for vacation so i got to take it well thanks all i will post when i get back with all the details of my fun trip.


----------



## clhcpaca

I'll be there from September 11th to 26th.

POFQ  9/11-9/19

BCV    9/19-9/26  (meeting with family 9/23-9/26

Otherwise, solo.


Cindy


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

clhcpaca said:


> I'll be there from September 11th to 26th.
> 
> POFQ  9/11-9/19
> 
> BCV    9/19-9/26  (meeting with family 9/23-9/26
> 
> Otherwise, solo.
> 
> 
> Cindy



If you want to meetup for a drink I am there 9-20/9-23


----------



## clhcpaca

10_Kyle_10 said:


> We are there the 14th-21st and would love to get a meet going.  I know MissJessicaanne PM'd me to start planing one but I havent heard back from her yet.





Will arrive evening Sept 11th at POFQ, staying until the 26th (switching to BCV on the 20th)


Cindy


----------



## clhcpaca

lovemickeyshouse said:


> If you want to meetup for a drink I am there 9-20/9-23



Sounds good.  I move over to BCV on the 20th.  (Annual pass expires on the 20th).  Monday and Tuesday I will not have a pass, so will be lazing around my Beach Club or visiting DTD or other hotels.
Meeting up with family on the afternoon of the 23rd for 2-3 days before I go home.  (They are coming down on Wednesday and leaving on a Disney Cruise on Saturday)



Cindy


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Well I am thinking the 22nd would be the best day to meetup cause nothing really planned that day.Btw where are you from?


----------



## akLinus

Hi,

   I am planning on going in mid July (maybe 8th or 10th) My dates are a bit flexible, though. Anybody going during that time ?


----------



## HRCCrazy

Sunday makes my 90 day mark, and I was going to make some ADR's, 
My ??? is when going solo, do you just ask for a table for 1, or do you ask for 2 and they show up as 1 ??
If I make it for 2, anyone need a seat ?
Big John


----------



## GrumpyOne

Put me down for Sept 25 - Oct 7 at CSR. Yes, I finally put down the deposit 




HRCCrazy said:


> My ??? is when going solo, do you just ask for a table for 1, or do you ask for 2 and they show up as 1 ??


Some places may only have a couple of tables for 1-2 people so when you call, if the person says something like "it's too bad you don't have a few more people...", take the hint and ask for a slightly bigger table.


----------



## Donald is #1

HRCCrazy said:


> Sunday makes my 90 day mark, and I was going to make some ADR's,
> My ??? is when going solo, do you just ask for a table for 1, or do you ask for 2 and they show up as 1 ??
> If I make it for 2, anyone need a seat ?
> Big John




I guess that I never thought to make my ADRs for 2.  When I am solo, I have always made my ADRs for 1.


----------



## danajune

My DH and I are going Aug 18th-26th and we would love to meet up with any other couples or singles going at that time! It'll be DH's first trip and it would be fun for him to meet another DISer and get to know WDW with the pros !!

We really wanna do a monorail resort crawl, which I've read about on here and sounds like so much fun!! Anyone that's going at that time, let me know and we can meet up


----------



## ANTSS2001

GrumpyOne said:


> Put me down for Sept 25 - Oct 7 at CSR. Yes, I finally put down the deposit
> 
> 
> 
> Some places may only have a couple of tables for 1-2 people so when you call, if the person says something like "it's too bad you don't have a few more people...", take the hint and ask for a slightly bigger table.







Donald is #1 said:


> I guess that I never thought to make my ADRs for 2.  When I am solo, I have always made my ADRs for 1.



I must have missed you Sept 09 dates...



danajune said:


> My DH and I are going Aug 18th-26th and we would love to meet up with any other couples or singles going at that time! It'll be DH's first trip and it would be fun for him to meet another DISer and get to know WDW with the pros !!
> 
> We really wanna do a monorail resort crawl, which I've read about on here and sounds like so much fun!! Anyone that's going at that time, let me know and we can meet up



Look for Joe Black he has a Sugar Crawl Meet  at WS during those times... and it is majority Solo and Adult group!!!  WIshing your DH's addiction for everything Mouse!!!  Hmmm that did not sound right


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> I must have missed you Sept 09 dates...



I don't think that I posted them because I will only be at WDW for 1 night and then my sister & I are going on a DCL cruise.  

Here is the info:
12/12  BCV
12/13-17 DCL


----------



## black562

Hope to see everyone in August...be there August 7-14.  Staying at the Dolphin and Pop, give a shout if you want to meet up.


----------



## popstar7867

HI Everyone!  I will be vacationing solo 9/7-9/12.  I'm spending a few nights at Kidani and a few nights at BLT!  Let me know if you want to meet up for dinner or to catch some rides!


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> HI Everyone!  I will be vacationing solo 9/7-9/12.  I'm spending a few nights at Kidani and a few nights at BLT!  Let me know if you want to meet up for dinner or to catch some rides!



We are at BLT from 9/4-9/12. Do you have any ADR's? I am solo for some of the week.  We are from Norwood.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> We are at BLT from 9/4-9/12. Do you have any ADR's? I am solo for some of the week.  We are from Norwood.


I did make ADRs:
Monday 9/7 Chef Mickeys 8:50 PM
Tuesday: Sanaa September 8, 2009 Time:
2:45 PM

Thursday 9/10 O'hana 7:15

Crystal Palace: Saturday, September 12, 2009 
Time:8:25 AM


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> We are at BLT from 9/4-9/12. Do you have any ADR's? I am solo for some of the week.  We are from Norwood.


Just realized you from MA too!!!!  This horrible weather prompted me to book the solo trip in september! lol


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> Just realized you from MA too!!!!  This horrible weather prompted me to book the solo trip in september! lol



I am so ready to leave now. This weather is so bad. Our adrs's are
9/4  California Grill  7:30 pm
9/5  Narcooses      7:00 pm
9/6  Le Cellier        1:20 pm
       Ohana           6:35 pm
9/7  Garden Grove  6:00 pm
9/8  Yak & Yeti      3:00 pm
9/9  T-Rex            6:00 pm
9/10 CRT              1:00 pm
       Flying Fish      5:30 pm
9/11 Tony's           6:00 pm
9/12 Wave            1:20 pm.

On Tues the 8th I am hoping to do Illuminations and then on the 10th the Fantasmic.  Are you doing MNSSHP on the 11th?


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> I am so ready to leave now. This weather is so bad. Our adrs's are
> 9/4  California Grill  7:30 pm
> 9/5  Narcooses      7:00 pm
> 9/6  Le Cellier        1:20 pm
> Ohana           6:35 pm
> 9/7  Garden Grove  6:00 pm
> 9/8  Yak & Yeti      3:00 pm
> 9/9  T-Rex            6:00 pm
> 9/10 CRT              1:00 pm
> Flying Fish      5:30 pm
> 9/11 Tony's           6:00 pm
> 9/12 Wave            1:20 pm.
> 
> On Tues the 8th I am hoping to do Illuminations and then on the 10th the Fantasmic.  Are you doing MNSSHP on the 11th?


I am doing MNSSHP on the 11th! I'm so excited that it starts up that week!


----------



## Disneydonnam

AWESOME.  We are doing it that night also.  I am solo that day.  My husband is taking my cousins to Sea World for the day.


----------



## Continuum

clhcpaca said:


> I'll be there from September 11th to 26th.
> 
> POFQ  9/11-9/19
> 
> BCV    9/19-9/26  (meeting with family 9/23-9/26
> 
> Otherwise, solo.
> 
> 
> Cindy




I'll be at CBR from 9/11 to 9/17.  Maybe we could grab a drink or something.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> AWESOME.  We are doing it that night also.  I am solo that day.  My husband is taking my cousins to Sea World for the day.


Let me know if you want to meet up that day and catch some rides   I'll be at BLT that day!  I'm so psyched!!!  Last solo trip wasn't so much fun since it wasn't by choice, but I think this will be nice!  Especially since the day after I get back dance classes start up at my studio again!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Sounds great.  What ever park you feel like doing will work for me.  So psyched  we will both me at BLT.  Where is your dance studio?


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Sounds great.  What ever park you feel like doing will work for me.  So psyched  we will both me at BLT.  Where is your dance studio?


Awesome   Sounds like a plan!!  I always feel funny eating out and doing rides while solo but there are just some rides and restaurants I have to go to while at disney lol  My dance studio is in Medford.  It's such a fun job!  This is my 4th year owning the studio.  My dance company was actually in disneyin april and performed in epcot! The kids had a great time!  

AND I'm sooo psyched to be staying at BLT!  Did u go to the DVC conference that just came to boston?


----------



## Disneydonnam

Do you have any restaurant in mind to eat at.  I could call on Sunday and try to get a reservation for us.  That is awesome owning your own dance studio. My friends daughter danced in Disney four years ago and still talks about it like it was yesterday.   Yes we went to the DVC show and did an add on at BLT.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Do you have any restaurant in mind to eat at.  I could call on Sunday and try to get a reservation for us.  That is awesome owning your own dance studio. My friends daughter danced in Disney four years ago and still talks about it like it was yesterday.   Yes we went to the DVC show and did an add on at BLT.


For the 11th??  Well I want to make sure I get all of the party stuff in but we could always try to grab a late lunch or early dinner.  Doesn't matter too much to me  Maybe something in the MK area.

That's where I bought my BLT points too!!!  Def got me itching to head back down there too 

Performing in DIsney was amazing!  We went down with 40 people over april vacation.  It's definitely a memory we will never forget    And I have a much greater respect for the performers in florida!  It was soooo hot!!!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

If your goin Sept 19th-27th and wanna meetup let me know


----------



## DVC Erik

July 27 - 31 Saratoga style


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> For the 11th??  Well I want to make sure I get all of the party stuff in but we could always try to grab a late lunch or early dinner.  Doesn't matter too much to me  Maybe something in the MK area.
> 
> That's where I bought my BLT points too!!!  Def got me itching to head back down there too
> 
> Performing in DIsney was amazing!  We went down with 40 people over april vacation.  It's definitely a memory we will never forget    And I have a much greater respect for the performers in florida!  It was soooo hot!!!



 What are you hoping to see and do this trip?  Make your plans and then let me know when you want to try and meet and we can go from there.

I can't wait to see the resort.


----------



## HRCCrazy

GrumpyOne said:


> Some places may only have a couple of tables for 1-2 people so when you call, if the person says something like "it's too bad you don't have a few more people...", take the hint and ask for a slightly bigger table.





Donald is #1 said:


> I guess that I never thought to make my ADRs for 2.  When I am solo, I have always made my ADRs for 1.



Thank You GrumpyOne & Donald is #1
Sorry for the delay, A/C went out in my house (100 + inside) so I was away and no pc 

I called and got all but 1 TS that I wanted, I ask for a table for 1 and got it, will rethink about a few others and try again. 
Did ask if I wanted to add a 2nd person, it would ok, as the tables are for 2 as per the CM, so I hope she was right. 

Thank You for the help, this was my first time I made ADR's before I went, always would call after we got there.
Big John


----------



## Donald is #1

HRCCrazy said:


> Thank You GrumpyOne & Donald is #1
> Sorry for the delay, A/C went out in my house (100 + inside) so I was away and no pc
> 
> I called and got all but 1 TS that I wanted, I ask for a table for 1 and got it, will rethink about a few others and try again.
> Did ask if I wanted to add a 2nd person, it would ok, as the tables are for 2 as per the CM, so I hope she was right.
> 
> Thank You for the help, this was my first time I made ADR's before I went, always would call after we got there.
> Big John



I have been reading at least one of the threads on the on-line ADRs and some people have reported that they have found different availability if they make the reservation for 1 or for 2.  So when I try it (won't be for a few months yet) I will probably try 1 and then change to 2 if I don't get a time or restaurant that I like.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> What are you hoping to see and do this trip?  Make your plans and then let me know when you want to try and meet and we can go from there.
> 
> I can't wait to see the resort.


I booked the "Keys to the kingdom" tour for Thursday the 10th and then the MNSSHP on the 11th.  Other than that I'm really flexible


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> I booked the "Keys to the kingdom" tour for Thursday the 10th and then the MNSSHP on the 11th.  Other than that I'm really flexible



Great.  Just let me know when you want to meet and we can plan from there.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Great.  Just let me know when you want to meet and we can plan from there.


What days are you solo on your trip??


----------



## Disneydonnam

I am solo for 9/6 and 9/11. I don't know if my husband is going to try and do another day of fishing.  I know on the 11th he will need to be back for dinner and then MNSSHP.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> I am solo for 9/6 and 9/11. I don't know if my husband is going to try and do another day of fishing.  I know on the 11th he will need to be back for dinner and then MNSSHP.


Maybe we can do lunch on the 11th?  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Disneydonnam

That will be great.


----------



## HRCCrazy

Donald is #1 said:


> I have been reading at least one of the threads on the on-line ADRs and some people have reported that they have found different availability if they make the reservation for 1 or for 2.  So when I try it (won't be for a few months yet) I will probably try 1 and then change to 2 if I don't get a time or restaurant that I like.



I try to do it online, but would not let me, so I call, and got 2 great CM.
Try it again, still won't let me book, maybe because I had a TA book my trip?

Have Fun,
Big John


----------



## Donald is #1

HRCCrazy said:


> I try to do it online, but would not let me, so I call, and got 2 great CM.
> Try it again, still won't let me book, maybe because I had a TA book my trip?
> 
> Have Fun,
> Big John




Hmmm, you could be right.  Most of the reports that I have seen have been on the DVC boards so they would have booked directly.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> That will be great.


Where do you want to eat? I can make a reservation


----------



## jamstew

Donald is #1 said:


> I have been reading at least one of the threads on the on-line ADRs and some people have reported that they have found different availability if they make the reservation for 1 or for 2.  So when I try it (won't be for a few months yet) I will probably try 1 and then change to 2 if I don't get a time or restaurant that I like.



I always reserve for two just in case I run across another Disser who wants to join me


----------



## Bill Brown

jamstew said:


> I always reserve for two just in case I run across another Disser who wants to join me


That's a cool idea that I'm going to borrow when I next visit DLR or WDW.


----------



## Clifton

I'll just update myself lol. I'll be at WDW July 24th (my bday) probably staying the night.


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> Where do you want to eat? I can make a reservation



 Do you have a restaurant in mind that you want to try?  I am not picky so anywhere you pick will be fine.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Do you have a restaurant in mind that you want to try?  I am not picky so anywhere you pick will be fine.


Hmmm I'm the same.  Do you want to pick something around the MK area since we both have the party that night??


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> Hmmm I'm the same.  Do you want to pick something around the MK area since we both have the party that night??



That sounds good.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> That sounds good.


OK so let's figure out a good place for both of us.  Maybe we can find a place at the theme park or a resort close by that neither of us have tried. I've eaten at the crystal palace, tony's, 1900 park fare, grand floridian cafe, ohana, and whispering canyon cafe.  Always wanted to try the wave and kona cafe.  How about you anywhere around there that you've wanted to try but havent?


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

I'll be in Disney Nov 18-22; staying at the Bay Tower!  So excited....


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> OK so let's figure out a good place for both of us.  Maybe we can find a place at the theme park or a resort close by that neither of us have tried. I've eaten at the crystal palace, tony's, 1900 park fare, grand floridian cafe, ohana, and whispering canyon cafe.  Always wanted to try the wave and kona cafe.  How about you anywhere around there that you've wanted to try but havent?



 If you wanna choose between the wave and kona. I think those are two great places.


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> If you wanna choose between the wave and kona. I think those are two great places.


Wanna give Kona a go?? Let me know around what time and I can try for a reservation


----------



## Disneydonnam

Kona would be awesome.  Do you wanna say around 1:00


----------



## bpmorley

popstar7867 said:


> Wanna give Kona a go?? Let me know around what time and I can try for a reservation



Kona is a great choice.  Always have breakfast there on the day we're leaving.  Tonga toast and the best coffee in WDW


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Kona would be awesome.  Do you wanna say around 1:00


1 works for me. I'll check for a reservation : )


----------



## popstar7867

Disneydonnam said:


> Kona would be awesome.  Do you wanna say around 1:00


I booked the reservation!  We are all set for the 11th at 1  I'm excited!  It will be nice to have atleast one meal with company on the trip!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

popstar7867 said:


> I booked the reservation!  We are all set for the 11th at 1  I'm excited!  It will be nice to have atleast one meal with company on the trip!!!



Awesome.  Thank you for making the reservation.  If you don't want to eat solo I posted where we are eating let me know if you want to join us and I can call and add one.


----------



## Donald is #1

jamstew said:


> I always reserve for two just in case I run across another Disser who wants to join me



Now that is an excellent suggestion!


----------



## Aussiegal

solo trip - November 19 - 24... staying at Pop Century


----------



## LisaZ1113

SSR With the future hubby. but we love making new friends!
9/25-10/3


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Any single ladies goin to be around 9/19-9/27 let me know I love romance so open to meeting and goin on a date too


----------



## InTheBubble

We are leaving the kids behind and heading down for food and wine! We will be at SSR 10/2 and OKW 10/3 - 10/5.


----------



## ANTSS2001

GrimGrinningVal said:


> I'll be in Disney *Nov 18-22*; staying at the Bay Tower!  So excited....





Aussiegal said:


> solo trip - *November 19 - 24*... staying at Pop Century




hey you two... thats a match!!!



LisaZ1113 said:


> SSR With the future hubby. but we love making new friends!
> 9/25-10/3







InTheBubble said:


> We are leaving the kids behind and heading down for food and wine! We will be at *SSR 10/2* and OKW 10/3 - 10/5.



yeah!!!  another match....


----------



## jamstew

I have a super short trip planned with RedbudLover 8/31-9/3 at Kidani


----------



## ANTSS2001

_*"*Wait...you mean to tell me that people visit the Disney are more than once every 15 years??

In your opinion is EPCOT better than Disneyworld...or the other way around? I'll definitely try to visit both within the next 5-10 years * " *_



I guess the getting to know stage will stay at the getting to know stage... after I answered him about WDW have 4 parks and 2 water parks and EPCOTwas one of them... and yes one might even visit WDW 7 times a year because of all the on going events... he must thought I was from planet Kukulakah


----------



## sleeper57

Going for my second solo trip, Sept. 14-17 staying at CBR - looking forward to hopefully smaller crowds than what I had last month on my first solo trip (but still had fun!).


----------



## Bill Brown

sleeper57 said:


> ...looking forward to hopefully smaller crowds...


I remember my earliest off-season visits to WDW in the mid-70's.  Then, it looked like CMs outnumbered guests on many days.  Ah, for the good ole days...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Will be there 9/19 - 9/27.  Staying at POP..can't wait!  My 35th birthday is September 23, never been at the WORLD for that!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Dizmom0923 said:


> Will be there 9/19 - 9/27.  Staying at POP..can't wait!  My 35th birthday is September 23, never been at the WORLD for that!



Will be at Pop too


----------



## cinderkelli

I'll be there Dec 2-5 at Pop Century for free dining all by my lonesome.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Will be there 9/19 - 9/27.  Staying at POP..can't wait!  My 35th birthday is September 23, never been at the WORLD for that!



Danielle!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  



cinderkelli said:


> I'll be there Dec 2-5 at Pop Century for free dining all by my lonesome.




 am sure you are going to find a match!!!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Brian_WDW74: Aug. 27 - Sept. 1 POP


----------



## evildiva

I'm going October 1 - 4 at All Star Sports and December 3 - 7 at Pop Century.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Brian_WDW74 said:


> Brian_WDW74: Aug. 27 - Sept. 1 POP





evildiva said:


> I'm going October 1 - 4 at All Star Sports and December 3 - 7 at Pop Century.



Fun!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

cinderkelli said:


> I'll be there *Dec 2-5 at Pop Century *for free dining all by my lonesome.



Cinderkelli we found a match!!!! So excited!!!!



evildiva said:


> I'm going October 1 - 4 at All Star Sports and *December 3 - 7 at Pop Century*.


----------



## MyMuse

I'm still heading down for Dec 4/5th to 10th , but definitely staying off-site. Then heading off to Tampa to visit some fam, since they don't do Orlando. 

I can't justify staying on-site this time with a free week at a condo staring at me in the face.


----------



## krnelson65

I am so excited!!  I got my paperwork in the mail yesterday!  Can it please be August 21st tomorrow???  4 weeks and I will be in the world for a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim


----------



## LarryinArk

I'll be solo @ POP! the week of December 1 - December 8.


----------



## Luisa

Dec 1 to 7 @ POP, looks like there is a few of us


----------



## Trep72

My DD (11) and I are only 39 days away from our trip to POP!!!


----------



## FozzieFan

I was trying to decide which resort to pick for my quick first AP trip first week of December.... I was between Pop and POFQ, Pop it is I think seeing all the other singles! See you all there! Dec 1-4


----------



## cityofweasels

My next solo trip is September 24-27th. I'm going to be going to Congaloosh on Friday and Saturday nights, but the rest of the days/nights are wide open. Anyone else planning to be around then?


----------



## macraven

evildiva said:


> I'm going October 1 - 4 at All Star Sports.




_Hey, me 2 !!
same place, same dates...
_


----------



## earljam

DW and I are so excited, We have to do something to prepare every day just to keep from going mad. I hope everyone feels the same way. I haven't been around the boards in awhile is anyone meeting up in the world in early sept.


----------



## Disneydonnam

earljam said:


> DW and I are so excited, We have to do something to prepare every day just to keep from going mad. I hope everyone feels the same way. I haven't been around the boards in awhile is anyone meeting up in the world in early sept.



We arrive 9/4-9/13.  We are staying at the BLT.  What are your dates?


----------



## lexandme

Just finding and reading all the traveling alone threads.
Planning on POP 12/1 to 12/7. Originally thought my friend was going with me but not holding out much hope she will be able to go. Seems like a lot of singles will be at POP during the same time.
My DH is a teacher and can't get the time off - I'm kinda looking forward to this adventure alone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneydonnam said:


> We arrive 9/4-9/13.  We are staying at the BLT.  What are your dates?



omg! Earl will get to have a Richard moment again ???  I am so jealous!


----------



## DonaldTDuck

I'm taking a Disney rookie Dec 11-17 for my first Christmas season visit.  Staying at POP for free dining.


----------



## earljam

Disneydonnam said:


> We arrive 9/4-9/13.  We are staying at the BLT.  What are your dates?



we'll be there from 9/4 - 9/11 @ Port Orleans French Quarter... did you go to jellyrolls with us last year. I have you on the spreadsheet i made for everyone last year.


----------



## ANTSS2001

earljam said:


> we'll be there from 9/4 - 9/11... did you go to jellyrolls with us last year. I have you on the spreadsheet i made for everyone last year.



Earl... I think so.. Donna and Kurt.. aka Richard you kept on calling him Richard Gear silly!!!


----------



## earljam

ANTSS2001 said:


> omg! Earl will get to have a Richard moment again ???  I am so jealous!



LOL... Timmy your so funny, now I remember. I hope I didn't make to much of a fool of myself last time and if I did i hope Donna and Kurt will forgive me.


----------



## quirty30

New to this thread - taking my first solo trip ever 10/30 - 11/2; staying at BWV so I can walk over to Epcot for F & W Fest.  Would love to meet up with anyone who might be there as well : )


----------



## earljam

Timmy,

You haven't added our dates. Colleen and I are staying at PO FQ 9/4-9/11.

Thanx,
Earl


----------



## Disneydonnam

earljam said:


> we'll be there from 9/4 - 9/11 @ Port Orleans French Quarter... did you go to jellyrolls with us last year. I have you on the spreadsheet i made for everyone last year.



Yes we were there and met you.  Guess we weren't so memorable.lol  You kept calling my husband Richard.  It will be great to see you and Colleen again.


----------



## Disneydonnam

ANTSS2001 said:


> omg! Earl will get to have a Richard moment again ???  I am so jealous!



Don't be jealous.  Come and join us.  We would love to see you again.


----------



## earljam

Disneydonnam said:


> Yes we were there and met you.  Guess we weren't so memorable.lol  You kept calling my husband Richard.  It will be great to see you and Colleen again.



Kurt will always be richard gere to me... lol


----------



## earljam

Disneydonnam said:


> Don't be jealous.  Come and join us.  We would love to see you again.



Timmy, 
She's right, you should try to go. Disney is still offering free dining i think and Colleen and I can make room on our adr's


----------



## Poohbear67

I will be there from Sept. 12th - 16th along with my best friend Wic and her family(they will be there Sept. 12th - 19th) .  We both got the free upgrade from PoP Century to SSR and can't wait to go and visit HOME again.


----------



## restful urchin

My friend Fiona is leaving her husband at home so we can take a girls trip!
We are going Nov 10-19 and staying ASMu.

I'm really excited!!!
Liz


----------



## Disneydonnam

How can you say NO?  Just Book It!!!!!!!!




earljam said:


> Timmy,
> She's right, you should try to go. Disney is still offering free dining i think and Colleen and I can make room on our adr's


----------



## angwill

Timmy,
Are you going in September too?  

Ang


----------



## ANTSS2001

angwill said:


> Timmy,
> Are you going in September too?
> 
> Ang



ANG!!!!!!  I want to but I cant...


----------



## Disneydonnam

We will miss seeing you this trip.


----------



## Disneydonnam

earljam said:


> Kurt will always be richard gere to me... lol



Would love to meet up with you and Colleen for a drink.  Do you know what night you are going to be at JellyRolls?  I know we will be there on the 8th to meet Spider0215 from the Disboards.


----------



## earljam

The th sounds good to me, I'll have to check our schedule. I told Colleen that Richard Gere and his wife would be at Disney the same time as us, she knew exactly who I meant. We had a good laugh and she asked if we could meet up, so i'm sure she's game. 
I can't wait to see everyone, but most of all TIMMY. We all know you'll book the trip, stop thinking so much and just point and click.


----------



## Disneydonnam

earljam said:


> The th sounds good to me, I'll have to check our schedule. I told Colleen that Richard Gere and his wife would be at Disney the same time as us, she knew exactly who I meant. We had a good laugh and she asked if we could meet up, so i'm sure she's game.
> I can't wait to see everyone, but most of all TIMMY. We all know you'll book the trip, stop thinking so much and just point and click.



Sounds good.  If that date doesn't work just let me know and we can pick another.


----------



## earljam

Disneydonnam said:


> Sounds good.  If that date doesn't work just let me know and we can pick another.



The 8th should be good, besides jellyrolls is a late evening anyway. We don't usually stay up past 10pm so i know i didn't plan anything that late. I might be doing california grille at 7:30 and watch wishes from there, but that's it.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Awesome.  We are planning on doing Illuminations that night.  We figured we would just walk over after.


----------



## twotoohappy

I'll be there August 14-21st at BWV!
I'll have my dd and her friend,
but solo at Jellyrolls at night if anyone wants to go


----------



## fizz13

hey everybody,
going to be at Pop from 22nd to 29th August, was a couples trip for me and my boyfriend but he is unable to come now with family illnesses so will be flying solo If anyone is interested in meeting up let me know. also have a bunch of ADRs booked that week for 2 if you would care to join


----------



## earljam

Disneydonnam said:


> Awesome.  We are planning on doing Illuminations that night.  We figured we would just walk over after.



OK, just checked our adr's, we're going to Boma that evening at 5:40 so we should be recovered in time for jelly rolls. Colleen is really excited to see you guys, i hope by then we can recruit other people too.


----------



## earljam

I got my travel docs over the weekend!!!


----------



## ihave4kids

I will be at POP too from the 5th -10th.


----------



## MrGLWatson

Travelling out on the 29th August with my sis.  Leaving our better halfs behind who arn't so keen on Disney as us.
Staying on iDrive rather than on property, but will still be going to the Disney parks, would be great to meet up with fellow Disney fans.

We have booked a 14 day Disney Ultimate ticket.
The Key to the Kingdom tour on 5th September at 09:30 if anyone want to join us and Hoop Dee Doo on 2nd September at 5pm
Gary


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Any other singles goin Sept 18-27 if so let me know we could plan a meet


----------



## TaraPA

jamstew said:


> I have a super short trip planned with RedbudLover 8/31-9/3 at Kidani



Hi Jamie!!!!!!

Post some pics from Kidani when you go with RedBudLover!    A bunch of us are heading down to BLT in November for a long girls-only weekend - wish you were there at the same time!


----------



## jamstew

TaraPA said:


> Hi Jamie!!!!!!
> 
> Post some pics from Kidani when you go with RedBudLover!    A bunch of us are heading down to BLT in November for a long girls-only weekend - wish you were there at the same time!



I'll certainly try! I wish I could be there in November, too--are you not going in December this year?


----------



## TaraPA

jamstew said:


> I'll certainly try! I wish I could be there in November, too--are you not going in December this year?



No, no December for me this year unfortunately.    Well, you & I will have to meet up there next year then!


----------



## eeyoregon

I am part of an Illuminations cruise share for October 6.  The boat holds 10 and we have room for 1 more.

If you would like to join some of your fellow DIS'ers for this cruise, PM *Disneyg1rl*.

gina


----------



## honeydiane1953

I will be in the WORLD Oct4th--Oct 11.   Anyone want to have dinner or laugh together??  diane


----------



## ANTSS2001

honeydiane1953 said:


> I will be in the WORLD Oct4th--Oct 11.   Anyone want to have dinner or laugh together??  diane


----------



## earljam

We"re leaving in the morning, i can't wait to see everyone there. Thankyou timmy for starting this thread and colleen and I both miss you.


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

I'll be going solo Jan 24-29th!!!


----------



## Constance

I'm going from October 22 - 29th. Booked some Food and Wine Fest events for two, as a friend of mine from work was supposed to be going but has now backed out! So, I'm stuck with having paid for two for these events and it's only me going! 

Also have several ADR's for two, but I'm leaving those alone on the advice of another Disser and not changing them!

Still looking forward to going though. I go by myself all the time.


----------



## cbg1027

My grandmother and I are going to be at Pop Century from Oct 30 to Nov 3. 
We're going to celebrate both of our birthdays. She's turning 81 (but shhh! you didn't hear that!) and I'm turning 25. 
If anyone wants to meet up with us, let me know!

We plan to visit Epcot for the F&W Festival on Oct 31 for sure since I booked us tickets for a culinary demo at 1pm that day (Andrew Zimmern!)
 We will do Epcot another day and AK one day, but which day we go where is up for grabs. 
Perhaps someone is staying at POP then and wants to have a meal with us in the food court one day?


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I decided today to add a day to my December trip.  So my plans now are:

12/3  POR  -> $89 AP rate 
12/4-15 AKV Kidani


----------



## jamstew

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I decided today to add a day to my December trip.  So my plans now are:
> 
> 12/3  POR  -> $89 AP rate
> 12/4-15 AKV Kidani


----------



## ClareH37

I'm going to be solo (first time) 9 May - 16 May at AKL and can't wait. 

My resort choice might change though as I'm a serial resort changer


----------



## ahoff

Am going down Oct 22nd to the 26th.  Only thing planned now is the ToT 13K, and wandering thru the F&W.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

No POP rooms other than rack rate and just cnanot do that right now.

Oh, well...maybe in the Spring.


----------



## clhcpaca

Arriving Friday afternoon for a two week stay.    September 11th-20th at POFQ and Sept 20th-26th at BCV.

After work today, I will be packing

Cindy


----------



## D. Crockett

Hey everyone,

I'm juggling the idea of mid-January for my 2010 trip.  Not 100% sure which week as of now, due to work schedule & conventions we have up here during that month, but am shooting for that time frame at least.  

Any meets or events going on during that time?


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

I'll be staying @ Pop Century September 26 through September 30.


----------



## RobinEJ

Hi Everyone, I'll be in disney starting Sept 25th for four days if anyone would like to meet up!! I can't wait!!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

i would love to meetup let me know


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Okay, Timmie - add me, please! POP booked for December 10-15!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

dec 11-14 allstar music!!!  2 adult females (single) disney fans!!!!


----------



## Hyonlyf

Dec. 12-17 at ASMu (maybe switch to POP)

10 y/o girls (2)
5 y/o boy


----------



## APX

DLR: Going October 19th through the 22nd/23rd.

Looking for peope to meet up, give us newbies (first time going without my family, going to DLR for special birthday/date) something to learn about the park and etc.


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

I'll be there Jan 24-29th!1!! 

Most likely I'll be solo, so I would love to meet some Diser's over a meal or ride!

pm me if your planing to be there any of the same days!


----------



## cbg1027

Me - 24 year old female
My friend - 28 year old male

Will be at AS Sports Dec 12 - 18. 

I've already got our trip pretty planned out, but if anyone wants to meet for early (like 6:45am) AS food courts breakfasts, we like meeting new people!

We would also be willing to meet for CS lunches on these days at these parks:

Dec 13 - AK
Dec 15 - MK
Dec 16 - MK
Dec 17 - Epcot

Dec 14 - We go to The Brown Derby in HS for lunch. I could probably cancel and find a 3 person ADR if anyone wants to join for that!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## bpmorley

4 adults-1child December 8-13 Tree House Villas
2 adults december 13-15 Bay lake Towers


----------



## iluvzacefron

i will be there December 11-15.. i would love to meet anyone who is there. Let me know what is going on


----------



## bpmorley

iluvzacefron said:


> i will be there December 11-15.. i would love to meet anyone who is there. Let me know what is going on



Where are you staying?  and it seems as of now there is a get together @ Boma on the 13th.  But check back thru this thread to make sure.  Just saw teh Eagles schedule and we may go out to watch the game that night.


----------



## Kennywife

You can add me: Nov. 29-Dec. 3 at Pop Century, Kennywife (Anna)


----------



## Donald is #1

iluvzacefron said:


> i will be there December 11-15.. i would love to meet anyone who is there. Let me know what is going on




Here is the Boma dinner thread.  Boma Dec 13

A few weeks ago, there were a couple of spots open, but I am not sure about the count now.  If you are interested, go ahead and post on the thread.


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## A-Jay

Anyone booked in Jan 2010 yet??? I'm looking at the 24 -31 with a couple days before that outside on business.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

cbg1027 said:


> Me - 24 year old female
> My friend - 28 year old male
> 
> Will be at AS Sports Dec 12 - 18.
> 
> I've already got our trip pretty planned out, but if anyone wants to meet for early (like 7am) AS food courts breakfasts, we like meeting new people!
> 
> I'm also looking to see if anyone would like to possibly join us for breakfast at the Crystal Palace on the 15 or 16 between 10 and 10:30. We have a 9:55 ADR for one of those days, but I want the latest breakfast time I can get. I keep looking for a little later time, but there's no availability for 2 people. There does, however, seem to be later options for parties of 3 or 4 though!


 
If your offer still stands, I'd be happy to join you guys at the Crystal Palace. I am a little older (35) but a big kid at heart. 

I'm flexible on the date and time.


----------



## ANTSS2001

A-Jay said:


> Anyone booked in Jan 2010 yet??? I'm looking at the 24 -31 with a couple days before that outside on business.



 for the solo trip!!!  wishing you all the fun and excitement...  keep checking def'ly something will pop out for a meet... will update the dates ina few!!!


----------



## cbg1027

PrincessTrisha said:


> If your offer still stands, I'd be happy to join you guys at the Crystal Palace. I am a little older (35) but a big kid at heart.
> 
> I'm flexible on the date and time.



Aww, you're about 2 days too late! I managed to nab us an 8:05am for CP on Dec 15th! 

If you're going to be at MK on Dec 15th or 16th, we could still do a CS lunch!


----------



## Maridw

DH & I are going 11/27 to 12/4. Staying at Celebration World Resort. We have booked the Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage for Thursday 12/3 and MVMCP for 12/1.


----------



## Oscee

Solo BirthdayChristmas  trip. Dec 12-13 off-site, Dec 14-18, POP. Can't wait!


----------



## englishrose47

Thinking about May 4th thru 13th at Pop in2010!


----------



## ClareH37

englishrose47 said:


> Thinking about May 4th thru 13th at Pop in2010!



I think there's going to be a few of us there at that time   I'm going 9th to 11th (at Universal) and then 11th to 16th at YC - I'm on the DDP and am planning lots of meals, am more than happy for anyone to join me.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Oscee said:


> Solo BirthdayChristmas  trip. Dec 12-13 off-site, Dec 14-18, POP. Can't wait!


 
Are you coming to Boma's for dinner on the 13th?


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone know if there is a solo thread for Disneyland?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald is #1 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a solo thread for Disneyland?



yes!!!! there's one for Dec. 09!!! also located here at the solo thread!!!


----------



## Carousel_OF_Disney

Hoping to go 11/28 - 12/2.
Deffinately camping at the fort a couple of those days.
Arriving late on the 28th and leaving sometime late on the 2nd.

That is if I can find some people to go with me.

Ahh being single, fun at times - but not affordable lots of the time.


----------



## cbg1027

PrincessTrisha said:


> Are you coming to Boma's for dinner on the 13th?



I am!!! So I guess we'll see each other without doing the CP breakfast anyways!


----------



## englishrose47

I may be going a little earlier now like 4/30 - 5/8 not decided yet !!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes!!!! there's one for Dec. 09!!! also located here at the solo thread!!!



Awesome thanks!


----------



## *~PrincessBelle~*

January 3-6 for solo birthday/christmas celebration


----------



## graig

I will be going from Oct 16 - 19.  

I can't wait.  I would enjoy meeting anyone for a meal, some rides, a show, or whatever.  This is my first solo trip.  Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ANTSS2001

anybody missed???





graig said:


> I will be going from Oct 16 - 19.
> 
> I can't wait.  I would enjoy meeting anyone for a meal, some rides, a show, or whatever.  This is my first solo trip.  Please let me know if you're interested.





*~PrincessBelle~* said:


> January 3-6 for solo birthday/christmas celebration





A-Jay said:


> Anyone booked in Jan 2010 yet??? I'm looking at the 24 -31 with a couple days before that outside on business.





Maridw said:


> DH & I are going 11/27 to 12/4. Staying at Celebration World Resort. We have booked the Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage for Thursday 12/3 and MVMCP for 12/1.





Oscee said:


> Solo BirthdayChristmas  trip. Dec 12-13 off-site, Dec 14-18, POP. Can't wait!





ClareH37 said:


> I think there's going to be a few of us there at that time   I'm going 9th to 11th (at Universal) and then 11th to 16th at YC - I'm on the DDP and am planning lots of meals, am more than happy for anyone to join me.





Carousel_OF_Disney said:


> Hoping to go 11/28 - 12/2.
> Deffinately camping at the fort a couple of those days.
> Arriving late on the 28th and leaving sometime late on the 2nd.
> 
> That is if I can find some people to go with me.
> 
> Ahh being single, fun at times - but not affordable lots of the time.


----------



## Hyonlyf

Where is the Dec 13 "Dinner in the Park" ?


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Hyonlyf said:


> Where is the Dec 13 "Dinner in the Park" ?


Not in a park now.  We'll be at Boma and have a few spots available.  See thread in this section.


----------



## bounceliketigger

Heading down to BCV 10/23 to run (or try to run) the Tower of Terror 13k.  1st time going anywhere w/ out the DH & kids, so I'm a bit nervous....any women minus family going to be there at that time?


----------



## englishrose47

Now I am either going in May or September I just can't decide !!o I want colr weather and the Epcot Flowers or do I want FD and heat!!!


----------



## macraven

ok, now who is up for a repeat for october 2010?


how about a show of hands for that month....


----------



## geffric

macraven said:


> ok, now who is up for a repeat for october 2010?
> 
> 
> how about a show of hands for that month....


 


  me


----------



## DFD

macraven said:


> ok, now who is up for a repeat for october 2010?
> 
> 
> how about a show of hands for that month....



... me...

Homie... it was short but sweet... and Susan I will see you in Dec. 09


----------



## bpmorley

macraven said:


> ok, now who is up for a repeat for october 2010?
> 
> 
> how about a show of hands for that month....



We'll be going next October.  What are you repeating?


----------



## cdn ears

Hi Timmy..... Can you please add me to your listing? 

Looks like I will be going in the quiet time - Jan 25 - Feb 6, 2010,,,,,

Thanks


----------



## ANTSS2001

cdn ears said:


> Hi Timmy..... Can you please add me to your listing?
> 
> Looks like I will be going in the quiet time - Jan 25 - Feb 6, 2010,,,,,
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Salinger

I had an amazing 10 day trip in May this year with some friends.  Instead of quenching my appetite for WDW, it only made me want more! 

Well, it came down to either go solo, or not go at all... so I just booked my first solo trip!  The thought of going alone is a little daunting, but I think it'll beat Toronto in winter!  

I'm at *Port Orleans -FQ Jan 30 - Feb 6* if anyone else is going to be there at that time.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

just three more sleeps and Mickey here we come!!


----------



## APB513

Salinger said:


> I had an amazing 10 day trip in May this year with some friends.  Instead of quenching my appetite for WDW, it only made me want more!
> 
> Well, it came down to either go solo, or not go at all... so I just booked my first solo trip!  The thought of going alone is a little daunting, but I think it'll beat Toronto in winter!
> 
> I'm at *Port Orleans -FQ Jan 30 - Feb 6* if anyone else is going to be there at that time.



I went on my first solo trip to WDW in May and I had the time of my life!!!  I also stayed at POFQ for the first time and I fell in love with the resort. 

During my trip I spent part of the time exploring WDW by myself and during the rest of the time I met up with a great group DISers for park touring, dinner and Jelly Rolls.  It was the best of both worlds (pardon the pun ) 

If you are anything like me, you will be kicking yourself for not have gone solo sooner.  I can't wait to do it again 

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## JoShan1719

I will be there on June 26, 2010 for a day trip and September 2-10, 2010!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Timmie, I demand, DEMAND, ya hear - that you immediately add me to this list.  

Slightly Goofy ASMusic November 29th -December 13th.

Otherwise I shall be forced to take you on an endless tour of the resort parking lot.  

See you there!

SG/Linda


----------



## macraven

bpmorley said:


> We'll be going next October.  What are you repeating?



_i found numerous homies in 3 different threads of being at the motherland october 09.

meet with many and had so much fun.

going for year 4 in meeting up with others for the first week of october '10.

my dates will be sept 30 - october 7, 2010, then off to the darkside for the party to continue._


----------



## KimDis

Add me to the list please!

KimDis
Oct 29-Nov 1
Would love to meet sme DISers and share some great ADR's... they're all booked...


----------



## Princess Janay

I leave in less then 8 hours !!!!!
 4 days /3 nights at Coronado Springs!!!! 
Any other Disney Lovers in the area 10/20-10/25. Pm me !!!


----------



## Salinger

APB513 said:


> I went on my first solo trip to WDW in May and I had the time of my life!!!  I also stayed at POFQ for the first time and I fell in love with the resort.
> 
> During my trip I spent part of the time exploring WDW by myself and during the rest of the time I met up with a great group DISers for park touring, dinner and Jelly Rolls.  It was the best of both worlds (pardon the pun )
> 
> If you are anything like me, you will be kicking yourself for not have gone solo sooner.  I can't wait to do it again
> 
> I hope you have a great trip!



Thanks so much Angela.  Your supportive words, as well as others on the boards here, gave me the confidence to book solo.  I'm actually quite looking forward to it!


----------



## englishrose47

Booked for April29th thru May 5th at POFQ!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

macraven said:


> _i found numerous homies in 3 different threads of being at the motherland october 09.
> 
> meet with many and had so much fun.
> 
> going for year 4 in meeting up with others for the first week of october '10.
> 
> my dates will be sept 30 - october 7, 2010, then off to the darkside for the party to continue._



We havent' decided on dates yet, but we definitely want to get back for Holloween and the Food & Wine.  I'll post our dates once we figure them out


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Popping in! 

I'm going to be at the Pop solo Dec 9th to 13th to enjoy the holidays!

Wouldn't mind meeting up with people for dinners.  My current plans are listed below but those are a current work in progress.


----------



## cbg1027

Dis_Yoda said:


> Popping in!
> 
> I'm going to be at the Pop solo Dec 9th to 13th to enjoy the holidays!
> 
> Wouldn't mind meeting up with people for dinners.  My current plans are listed below but those are a current work in progress.



You didn't list your plans, but me and friend will be getting to in POP on Dec 12. We plan to go to Restaurant Marrakesh in Epcot that night. 
We could meet for an early breakfast at Everything POP on the 13 too. We'll be doing AK rope drop so it would be like 7am for breakfast.


----------



## bpmorley

Not sure if anyone would be interested, but on the night of the 13th me and DW are going over to watch the Eagles play @ Millers Ale house.  If anyone is interested and needs a ride, just let me know.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cbg1027 said:


> You didn't list your plans, but me and friend will be getting to in POP on Dec 12. We plan to go to Restaurant Marrakesh in Epcot that night.
> We could meet for an early breakfast at Everything POP on the 13 too. We'll be doing AK rope drop so it would be like 7am for breakfast.



Oh breakfast could be nice! 

I'm in the process of rearranging things as playing around with Dining Reservations online - I learned that I can get better times as a party of 2 than as party of 1 >< Plus my husband told me to do the V&A dinner I was debating about.  (I think I meant to write - I'm listing my plans in my pre-dining report linked in my sig)

So far:

*9th*
Get in around 10
Lunch - Sanaa
Afternoon of AK
Dinner - Jiko

*10th
*Epcot Day!
Breakfast - Captain's Grill
Lunch - Tokyo Dining
Dinner - Citrico's
MVMCP

*11th*
MK Day!
Breakfast - Chef Mickey's
Lunch - LTT
Dinner - Yet to be determined b/c of other changes - w/ current plan I'll have 2 TS points left so some signature place maybe? or who knows 

*12th*
Hollywood Studios Day! 
Breakfast - Pop Century
Lunch - 50's Prime Time
Osburn Lights when they turn on
Dinner - V&A (late seating as that is al they had)  

*13th*
Breakfast - Pop Century
Home


----------



## cbg1027

Oh jeez I'm sorry I just realized we're not staying at POP in December. I'm going next Friday and will be at POP then, and at AS Sports in Dec. Woops.

Oh man wish we could join you for V&A but I'm spending waaaay to much on food as it is!


----------



## disneycat_f2008

Our tentative date for me & my husband is 3rd Oct to 19th Oct (just need to get it confirmed at hubby's work)


----------



## AuntTonia

Please add me to your list

I'm doing my first Disney Solo trip Nov 5th-9th 2009. I think I'm staying at CSR but that might change. 

I'd love to do the MK Fireworks Dessert Party on the 8th or any time I'm down there but it's booked up. If anyone added an extra person just to get a table  let me know maybe I could join you.  

I'm going to try and do the Segway Tour at Epcot on the 6th just decided- need to call for Ressies. I kept changing which days I wanted to do the parks, let's hope there's an opening.  

I'm doing the Gardenview Tea on Nov. 5th 2:20

Breakfast at Kona Cafe on the 7th 11:am

Everything else is up in the air I think I'll eat at DTD a few times, I have coupons.


----------



## mom2carlee

We are going April 24-30 staying at CBR. Me, DH DD10, DS3


----------



## macraven

_Timmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy


i don't see my name and dates for 2010 up..........._


----------



## KayKay56

My friend planned on joining me for my trip to WDW, but she backed out on me yesterday. I'll be there Nov. 8 - Nov. 14. Anyone care to join me for some Disney fun? I'll be on my personal ECV but I get around very easily.


----------



## ktaggie

We are going 12/13 - 12/19


----------



## Salinger

I don't think the list is being updated any longer.


----------



## klofan

Antss, you forgot to add me!!  Dec. 13-16 - GF as you know! LOL!


----------



## macraven

Salinger said:


> I don't think the list is being updated any longer.



i think you are right.............


----------



## bpmorley

macraven said:


> i think you are right.............



I wonder what happened


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> I wonder what happened



still updating... but no new dates...


----------



## englishrose47

Thought I had poted my dates but not on the list !!! Feb 4th thru 11th at Pop!!!


----------



## realmom1229

Staying at AKL with DS9 & DD6.  Anyone else for those dates?


----------



## AlexDurrani

I'll be doing a solo trip for DAP from 10th of December to the 14th of December.  I am already doing Boma on the 13th and TSM 2.0 on the 12th.  Staying at Port Orleans Riveride.


----------



## geffric

AlexDurrani said:


> I'll be doing a solo trip for DAP from 10th of December to the 14th of December. I am already doing Boma on the 13th and TSM 2.0 on the 12th. Staying at Port Orleans Riveride.


 
don't forget the jellyrolls meet on 12/10..


----------



## ANTSS2001

englishrose47 said:


> Thought I had poted my dates but not on the list !!! Feb 4th thru 11th at Pop!!!





realmom1229 said:


> Staying at AKL with DS9 & DD6.  Anyone else for those dates?





AlexDurrani said:


> I'll be doing a solo trip for DAP from 10th of December to the 14th of December.  I am already doing Boma on the 13th and TSM 2.0 on the 12th.  Staying at Port Orleans Riveride.


----------



## cbg1027

Hello DISers!

My friend and I have an ADR for 4 at Coral Reef for noon on 12/17. Some other friends in Orlando were supposed to be meeting with us, but now they aren't really sure if they can come. They said if we can find some other people who are "definites" we can forget about them. 

So if there's 2 people who would like to join us, send me a pm and let's dine with the fishies!


----------



## bpmorley

cbg1027 said:


> Hello DISers!
> 
> My friend and I have an ADR for 4 at Coral Reef for noon on 12/17. Some other friends in Orlando were supposed to be meeting with us, but now they aren't really sure if they can come. They said if we can find some other people who are "definites" we can forget about them.
> 
> So if there's 2 people who would like to join us, send me a pm and let's dine with the fishies!



What bad timing.  We're leaving on the 15th or we'd take you up on that.  Have fun


----------



## Salinger

Salinger said:


> I had an amazing 10 day trip in May this year with some friends.  Instead of quenching my appetite for WDW, it only made me want more!
> 
> Well, it came down to either go solo, or not go at all... so I just booked my first solo trip!  The thought of going alone is a little daunting, but I think it'll beat Toronto in winter!
> 
> I'm at *Port Orleans -FQ Jan 30 - Feb 6* if anyone else is going to be there at that time.



Sorry to quote myself, but I think you missed me!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Watank and I are at DLR Jan 21 - 25, then WDW 2/10 to 2/15, then WDW 5/13 - 5/17, Then a Disney Cruise in December.  Still working out our summer plans at this point.


----------



## bpmorley

nurse.darcy said:


> Watank and I are at DLR Jan 21 - 25, then WDW 2/10 to 2/15, then WDW 5/13 - 5/17, Then a Disney Cruise in December.  Still working out our summer plans at this point.



Wow, you have a busy year coming up


----------



## ANTSS2001

Salinger said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but I think you missed me!





nurse.darcy said:


> Watank and I are at DLR Jan 21 - 25, then WDW 2/10 to 2/15, then WDW 5/13 - 5/17, Then a Disney Cruise in December.  Still working out our summer plans at this point.


----------



## A-Jay

Had to change my solo adventure dates by a day because of the airlines. I'll be at POR from Jan 25 - Feb 01.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bpmorley said:


> Wow, you have a busy year coming up



Lol, and that is 2 less trips than last year. We have to cut back cause we want to go to Japan in 2011


----------



## bpmorley

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol, and that is 2 less trips than last year. We have to cut back cause we want to go to Japan in 2011



Just go to EPCOT


----------



## Carousel_OF_Disney

9 days down - 
Friday is Hollywood in the Am and Animal Kingdom for the first Jingle Jam parade.  Sat Am - Epcot then to a football game and back.
Last day I suppose is going to be Dec 1 since my pass will run out.
Insane.

Even with the crowds today I got in 3 Toy Storys, 5 Rockin Rollers, 1 Tower Terror, 1 IN Jones, 1 BnBeasts - alas I had to leave for football.  Headed to MK next til close.


----------



## fastasfast

I booked with the free dining and will be at the POFQ Dec 10-17. I love to eat in some of the nicer restaurants for dinner and would enjoy company. 




http://jeansbest.com best jeans for men


----------



## mickeymommy3

July 9- July 24th 2010   Two weeks of pure bliss, and happiness!!


----------



## geffric

I must have been posting but forgot to post my dates..
I am at POP 12/7 -12/14..
doing DAP, Jellyrolls, Merry Mixer etc.. dinner at Boma.. anyone wanna meet let me know..


----------



## Donald is #1

If anyone is interested, some of the people on Tagrel have set up 2 Photowalks in December.  Anyone can attend with any type of camera.  I posted sone of the info on this thread: December Photowalks during DAP


----------



## ANTSS2001

27 days and 2009 is over!!!!  Are we eady for 2010???


----------



## englishrose47

ANTSS2001 said:


> 27 days and 2009 is over!!!!  Are we eady for 2010???




I'm ready for Feb 2010!!


----------



## DFD

anybody got some snow... the Duck Pond did not get any but a dusting.. boohoo...


----------



## TaraPA

7 inches an hour north of you my dear!


----------



## DFD

TaraPA said:


> 7 inches an hour north of you my dear!



Good  morning... just cold by the Pond nothing else is happening...  How's the cookie making ???  I was able to make 4 7UP pound cake yesterday and now cut in halves and ready to be delivered to my neighbors before the Duck fly South


----------



## TaraPA

Only got 4 batches made - pre-teen drama all afternoon killed the mood - will deocorate more cut-outs after work today!


----------



## englishrose47

Made3 batches and the have eaten 21/2 !!!~!!


----------



## sakura

My trip is from Nov 30 - Dec 14 and staying at pop.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Just DH and I are going 3/6-3/13, staying at CSR


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My plans for the year:

Feb 5th to 10th
July 8th to 11th (solo)
Oct 1st to Oct 9th
Dec 9th to Dec 12th (solo)

These may change if I'm allowed to buy more vacation time this year


----------



## jamstew

12/1-5 Bonnet Creek, 12/5-9 BLT. 

Also 2/6-13 but not solo. I'll be playing tour guide for my cousin and her family.


----------



## englishrose47

Dis_Yoda said:


> My plans for the year:
> 
> Feb 5th to 10th
> July 8th to 11th (solo)
> Oct 1st to Oct 9th
> Dec 9th to Dec 12th (solo)
> 
> These may change if I'm allowed to buy more vacation time this year





jamstew said:


> 12/1-5 Bonnet Creek, 12/5-9 BLT.
> 
> Also 2/6-13 but not solo. I'll be playing tour guide for my cousin and her family.



I'l be there 4th thru 11th at Pop!!


----------



## emperorsnewgroove

Hey I am new to DIS boards, but feel like I found a new home. 

My brother and I (28 and 25) are staying at POP from Jan 3-11, 2010!

We're excited, it will be approx our 12th time going! We are hoping to meet some other Disney enthusiasts along the way!! So shoot an email if you'd like to get together!


----------



## twe1vestone2

My friend and I will be staying at the Beach Club Villas from May 16th-22nd.


----------



## Maddykins06

Swan & Dolphin
July 18-23
solo


----------



## englishrose47

emperorsnewgroove said:


> Hey I am new to DIS boards, but feel like I found a new home.
> 
> My brother and I (28 and 25) are staying at POP from Jan 3-11, 2010!
> 
> We're excited, it will be approx our 12th time going! We are hoping to meet some other Disney enthusiasts along the way!! So shoot an email if you'd like to get together!



Welcome to the Dis !!! I will miss you by a few weeks !!  I love Pop !!! When you go into the gift shop say Hi to Ellyse she works afternoons and is an awesome CM!! Tell her Rosie said Hi!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

will update after New Years Day... with snow storm and htn1... aaacckkkk work just got hectic...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> will update after New Years Day... with snow storm and htn1... aaacckkkk work just got hectic...



ANTS...no problem...you keep safe.
We want to see you at the next DC/MD/VA/PA DisMeet either in Jan or Feb (depending on the snow and H1N1)


----------



## englishrose47

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## scotth1224

Hey all...taking my first solo trip to the world Jan 10th thru the 17th. Any other solos wanna hook up and hang, hit me back!


----------



## A-Jay

Got my ME tickets in the mail today  Merry Christmas to me ................and a very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!


----------



## englishrose47

A-Jay said:


> Got my ME tickets in the mail today  Merry Christmas to me ................and a very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!



Hi almost neigbor !!!


----------



## A-Jay

englishrose47 said:


> Hi almost neigbor !!!



Hello to you! I was just up at the Falls a couple weeks ago for some casino fun!


----------



## LindaBabe

January 4-26


----------



## Kabuli1

Jan 23 - 30 BWV (give or take a day or two either side) looks like solo - gulp!


----------



## yitbos96bb

LindaBabe said:


> January 4-26



Wow!  That's a heck of a trip!!!


----------



## yitbos96bb

Kabuli1 said:


> Jan 23 - 30 BWV (give or take a day or two either side) looks like solo - gulp!



Ah too bad... I'm there from Jan 13-18... would love to see a fellow Chicagoan.


----------



## xenole

I'll be at Pop from the 6th-18th Jan, primarily for the marathon weekend, but want to meet as many characters as possible (that I've heard off - had to look up quite a few as beats me who they are!)


----------



## disneygirlinnj

I'll be there Jan 12-15 at BW! PM me if you want to catch up!


----------



## scotth1224

Days are ticking down.....Woo Hoo Jan 10th....Hurry up and get here!!!!


----------



## A-Jay

Four more Mondays


----------



## momsoftwins

Heading to the happiest place on earth for valentimes day!! Well I will have two kids n tow!! Feb 14-21 here anyone else their around those dates? Pm me!!


----------



## sakura

momsoftwins said:


> Heading to the happiest place on earth for valentimes day!! Well I will have two kids n tow!! Feb 14-21 here anyone else their around those dates? Pm me!!



Wow what a great time to go.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## oilheadbob

We will be at BWV March 22 thru March 25, 2010.  

DINKS
Bob and Nancy Ryan
Gainesville, Va.


----------



## budcollector

I'll Be There May 29 - June 3, at Pop.


----------



## fkj2

Will be at BWV March 21-26.


----------



## disneymiss

OKW - 4/11-4/16  closest I could get to my 50th Birthday and Earth day
                    airfare prices ugg are up but not too bad  

 VWL - 11/28-12/3 my christmas trip, now I need codes for Friday      
                    and Saturday, so I can stay longer..hope for POP
                         and good airfare prices when they release


----------



## goofeyken

All Star Music Jan 31 - Feb 8th...  dinner? drinks? dancing?   ladies pm me


----------



## englishrose47

goofeyken said:


> All Star Music Jan 31 - Feb 8th...  dinner? drinks? dancing?   ladies pm me




I'm at Pop Feb 4th thru 11th !!! Meeting a Petals onthe 5th after 9pm!!!


----------



## A-Jay

7 more days to go


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'll be there Jan 12-15 at BW! PM me if you want to catch up!



hey woman!!!  LTNS!!!  sorry I am going to miss your trip again...



momsoftwins said:


> Heading to the happiest place on earth for valentimes day!! Well I will have two kids n tow!! Feb 14-21 here anyone else their around those dates? Pm me!!





oilheadbob said:


> We will be at BWV March 22 thru March 25, 2010.
> 
> DINKS
> Bob and Nancy Ryan
> Gainesville, Va.





budcollector said:


> I'll Be There May 29 - June 3, at Pop.



we need another crab cake meet!!!



fkj2 said:


> Will be at BWV March 21-26.





disneymiss said:


> OKW - 4/11-4/16  closest I could get to my 50th Birthday and Earth day
> airfare prices ugg are up but not too bad
> 
> VWL - 11/28-12/3 my christmas trip, now I need codes for Friday
> and Saturday, so I can stay longer..hope for POP
> and good airfare prices when they release





goofeyken said:


> All Star Music Jan 31 - Feb 8th...  dinner? drinks? dancing?   ladies pm me





englishrose47 said:


> I'm at Pop Feb 4th thru 11th !!! Meeting a Petals onthe 5th after 9pm!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

My dates so far for this year are 9/4-9/12 and 12/5-12/12 staying at BLT.


----------



## WizardLarz

May 18th - 28th, 5 nights each at * The Boardwalk Villas* and then *Port Orleans French Quarter*.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

September 15-26th @ ASMu!


----------



## Tina1

I'm thinking of going solo for the first time and wanted to see if anyone else will be there around the same time, May 16 thru May 22 /2010.
Tina


----------



## englishrose47

11 Days I will be in Disney !!! 2/4 - 2/11Staying ast Pop !!! PM me if ya wannna meet!!!


----------



## goofeyken

6 days and I'll be there.  Very much freaking out trying to get everything ready for me to leave.   Work has me working 11 days straight until I leave.... not fun!


----------



## APB513

Tina1 said:


> I'm thinking of going solo for the first time and wanted to see if anyone else will be there around the same time, May 16 thru May 22 /2010.
> Tina



Hi Tina1 - 

There is a group of solo DISers going in May.  Here is a link to the thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2214330

BTW what part of MI are you in?  I'm in Ypsilanti.


----------



## A-Jay

Here now


----------



## cbg1027

I'll be most likely be at ASMu from March 8-12. Might have to switch to offsite sad2, but hopefully not!


----------



## PaulaSB12

Any going in august, not booked but looks like I will be going to the Yacht Club from 8/09 til 8/23.


----------



## alrightguy

i will be in wdw from may 3rd to the 7th any solo ladies like to ride some rides or get a drink or dinner im game just let me know k.


----------



## Kabuli1

I'm going Solo May 7-10 would love to meet and/or hang out w/fellow Disers


----------



## ANTSS2001

alrightguy said:


> i will be in wdw from may 3rd to the 7th any solo ladies like to ride some rides or get a drink or dinner im game just let me know k.



  to the DIS....

and great news for that trip in May... I see that you are going to just miss Kabuli1  

where are you staying ???   there's also alot going on for the Month of May... have a good time!!! 



Kabuli1 said:


> I'm going Solo May 7-10 would love to meet and/or hang out w/fellow Disers


----------



## DrZoidberg

Going solo December 4-13.  Staying at POP.


----------



## alrightguy

i will be staying at pop century dont know what room yet but i look forward to a very exciting trip i hope i get to meet someone that would be awesome so all you solo ladies going around my time maybe we can get together.


----------



## honeydiane1953

I have booked two solo trips and they turn out to be non solo.  I will go to WDW  one day solo  and will enjoy.  We go to WDW and stay at WL this April.


----------



## alrightguy

i goofed on my dates im actually flying in to orlando on the 1st of may and back out on the 7th so its saturday the first to friday the 7th sorry im not very good at this but i am trying some people ask me why am i going to disney a single 39yr old guy at disney seems wrong they say am i wrong to want to go solo? i think it will be a blast im actually a huge disney fan my house is alot of disney stuff so i was curious if it was wrong for me to go and ride rides by myself ,eat by myself etc. just wondering i think its a good way to meet people too but i dont want to be glared at the whole time im there either. any advice???????


----------



## A-Jay

alrightguy said:


> i goofed on my dates im actually flying in to orlando on the 1st of may and back out on the 7th so its saturday the first to friday the 7th sorry im not very good at this but i am trying some people ask me why am i going to disney a single 39yr old guy at disney seems wrong they say am i wrong to want to go solo? i think it will be a blast im actually a huge disney fan my house is alot of disney stuff so i was curious if it was wrong for me to go and ride rides by myself ,eat by myself etc. just wondering i think its a good way to meet people too but i dont want to be glared at the whole time im there either. any advice???????



Just got back from my first solo trip to the world! I had a friggin' blast! I'm male, 33, single and nothing about it seemed wrong to me. No negative glares, nothing. In fact quite the opposite. Everyone was more than friendly, I sailed through the parks, often hitting three a day and had plenty of time to relax. I actually took notice of a lot of other singles wandering through the parks. No waits for rides. Just good times. I just had to step out of my comfort zone a bit at times and initiate conversation while waiting in line or while being paired with another single rider or often a family of three. Met a lot of nice of nice people along the way. Go! Have a great time! No worries!
I will at some point again be taking another solo trip. I think we could all use one once in a while. If your thing is Disney, then Disney it is


----------



## TheMusicLives

My friend and I wil be in WDW from 8/18-8/22


----------



## mickeymommy3

alrightguy said:


> i goofed on my dates im actually flying in to orlando on the 1st of may and back out on the 7th so its saturday the first to friday the 7th sorry im not very good at this but i am trying some people ask me why am i going to disney a single 39yr old guy at disney seems wrong they say am i wrong to want to go solo? i think it will be a blast im actually a huge disney fan my house is alot of disney stuff so i was curious if it was wrong for me to go and ride rides by myself ,eat by myself etc. just wondering i think its a good way to meet people too but i dont want to be glared at the whole time im there either. any advice???????




Just enjoy your trip, who cares what others say or think.  Your at Disney for you, and honestly people are so wrapped up in their own vacations, that I don't think you will experience any rude glares.  I always see people riding, or eating alone, and I have never questioned it.  Actually I would love a day alone in the parks to do things at my speed, and eat where I want, lol.  Trying to always please 3 kids is a different experience.  Enjoy!!!  And welcome to Disboards!!!


----------



## mickeymommy3

A-Jay said:


> Just got back from my first solo trip to the world! I had a friggin' blast! I'm male, 33, single and nothing about it seemed wrong to me. No negative glares, nothing. In fact quite the opposite. Everyone was more than friendly, I sailed through the parks, often hitting three a day and had plenty of time to relax. I actually took notice of a lot of other singles wandering through the parks. No waits for rides. Just good times. I just had to step out of my comfort zone a bit at times and initiate conversation while waiting in line or while being paired with another single rider or often a family of three. Met a lot of nice of nice people along the way. Go! Have a great time! No worries!
> I will at some point again be taking another solo trip. I think we could all use one once in a while. If your thing is Disney, then Disney it is



Couldn't agree more!!  Glad you had a blast!


----------



## alrightguy

thanks for all the great advice im going really excited i have a question though i was wondering is there any "must-sees" or "must -dos" while im there or things i should not do? and if anybody can help me with my packing tips that would be great? i thought about all the stuff to do but dont know where to start as you all can tell this is my first time any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GaRain

I am going to be there March 11th through 16th.
I am so excited - just over a week away!
I will be meeting a fellow DISer for dinner that Friday night - so exciting!


----------



## DrZoidberg

How often does the OP get updated w/ everyones dates?


----------



## Disnut49117

I will be at the world 4/7 -4/23 and wondering if any other solos will be around then and want to get together?


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

I will be there April 20th to the 30th


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

...


----------



## Wasre

I'll be there 4/13 - 4/20.  Wouldn't mind meeting other solos while there.


----------



## Russell72

pop april 15 - 25 up for a meet!


----------



## jamstew

Put me down for 12/1-10 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and BLT


----------



## karice2

Hi I am 32 yr old single female will be in Disney area from May 7-16. Right not I am really looking for someone to go to Victoria and Alberts with me. I just have to experience it. I am staying off resort but I do have a car so that makes my life so much easier.

I decided to extend my trip and spend a couple of days at the POFQ from May 13-16. I did get an offer to go to V&A so that is cool but I haven't made reservation yet.


----------



## englishrose47

I could have an announcement very sooon !!!


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

I'll be arriving on November 9 and leaving on Nov 17; would love to meet up people, share a meal, see a show - have a chat.


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## mizg21077

Ill be there July 25th to Aug. 2nd at SSR


----------



## Glendamax

karice2 said:


> Hi I am 32 yr old single female will be in Disney area from May 7-16. Right not I am really looking for someone to go to Victoria and Alberts with me. I just have to experience it. I am staying off resort but I do have a car so that makes my life so much easier.
> 
> I decided to extend my trip and spend a couple of days at the POFQ from May 13-16. I did get an offer to go to V&A so that is cool but I haven't made reservation yet.



Hey I sooo wish I was going to be there in May so I could join you. Won't be back till September


----------



## ickletarakins

August 12-16 here, at Pop! Not really doing much Disney this time around ::gasp:: but we are DATW on the 14th.


----------



## LarryinArk

I will be solo Aug 12 - 19 @ All-Star Movies.


----------



## Disney_Jill

May 31-June 4th! Old Key West. Only a few more days, I am very excited.


----------



## TinkDVC

I'll be solo at SSR July 5 - July 9.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hanging around the World from July 28 to Aug 3. . .

My 17 year old will be with me but he is DEFINITELY more mature than I am and a whole lot of fun.  Come hang with us.  

Of course, if I have my way I could be on a Travel Nurse Assignment before that time in Orlando for 90 days at least. . .maybe longer. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I will be there Sept.5th-12th and then Dec. 5th-12th. I will be with my husband some of the time and solo the rest.


----------



## disneymiss

add me for Halloween Oct 3-8th have wait list for OKW or if that does not work will be at POP


----------



## Miriade

I'll be at WDW POR in Septamber along with my fiancèe.
We're still trying to choose our ADR and park visits...


----------



## eeyoregon

Looking for a dinner companion for October 31 and November 2.

gina


----------



## disneyholic family

i see that you start from july 2010 on the first post..

is there a june 2010 list somewhere?


----------



## DebºoºS

I'll be at VWL August 4th-10th. Is there a meet during that week?


----------



## teachandref

I'll be at BW July 29-Aug 10!


----------



## MajorThomasina

I will be there celebrating my 21st with my Dad from *September 12-18th* at the *Animal Kingdom Lodge* (we're gonna have a Savannah view!! ). We're gonna spend two or three days enjoying the parks, hop over to US for a day, then spend the rest of the days in the parks again. We have MNSSHP in mind for the 14th. Let me know if you're interested in meeting up!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hello All!

Me and the hubby will be in the World Oct 10-13.  Sunday the 10th, we will be flying in and relaxing (not sure which resort yet).  Monday/Tuesday are MK/Epcot and Wednesday off to Harry Potter at Universal!  

Sooooo excited!  Really no for sure plans yet - anyone have any suggestions?  If someone else will be there and want to hang out, just send me a message!


----------



## Missytara

POR - Nov. 27th through December 4th.

Cannot wait, my first solo trip in four years.

I love my friends, I love my family, but this time I just need to go it alone!


----------



## WaterDA

.


----------



## snykymom

POR - Dec. 12-18 for my first solo trip (been many times , but never alone!).


----------



## DebºoºS

Don't know if I posted my dates
Aug 4th-10th VWL celebrating my birthday


----------



## englishrose47

I still am not listed October 14th thru 19th, not sure if will be Pop or AllStars!!


----------



## vettegirl

Solo R&R holiday trip November 14-18!!  Sorry DH you just don't love Disney enough like me


----------



## A Mickeyfan

DebºoºS;37354895 said:
			
		

> Don't know if I posted my dates
> Aug 4th-10th VWL celebrating my birthday



I will be there during  your time frame with my DD. She will be celebrating her  birthday as well (22nd birthday).


----------



## BlueIrish

I'm leaving this week will be there from 15-20th. CBR


----------



## disneymom/teacher

I'm going from Sunday, 8/1-Monday, 8/9.  I'm staying at the POP and can't wait!


----------



## garpts

Couple from MI, we're staying at POR, our 3rd trip together, my 6th since 2000.  We're looking at the last day of the Food & Wine Fest to have a drink and snack in each country...


----------



## vikkii19

We'll be there from Nov 11 to 20th staying at AKV.


----------



## DebºoºS

*A reminder for those in The World on August 7th!

Join us for a Dole Whip Meet at The Poly 2pm*


----------



## Glendamax

I'll be there Sunday, September 12th - Friday, September 17th. Let me know if anyone would like to meet up!


----------



## JaOdNaM

Friday October 22 through Friday the 29th let me know if you're gonna be there!


----------



## englishrose47

I will be at POP!!!!!!


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Dec 12- 18 @ pops..Annual Christmas trip


----------



## roydavid7771

My girlfriend and I will be there from August 16th-22nd. First night at POP, the rest of the week at the Wilderness Lodge. Anyone else gonna be around?


----------



## stitch1986

I am going Oct8-18 with days to universal,bush garden and seaworld.


----------



## debh028

I'm Going solo 9/26-10/2 CSR  Hope to do at least 1 day at F&W.  Have res for Raglan Road Wednesday the 29th and Rose and Crown Thursday the 20th.


----------



## tankgirl427

My boyfriend and I will be at Pop from 9/2 - 9/7


----------



## RAPstar

Sept. 21-28


----------



## Donald is #1

I just added a solo trip for Food & Wine.  I will be at SSR from 9/30 until 10/5.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Will be there Sept 2-6......anyone?


----------



## WittyreaderLI

November 20th-24th.  Would love to meet up!


----------



## VictoriaT

garpts said:


> Couple from MI, we're staying at POR, our 3rd trip together, my 6th since 2000.  We're looking at the last day of the Food & Wine Fest to have a drink and snack in each country...



Hi there! wave:  Where in MI?  I wonder if we're neighbors 
We are going Nov 10-16th POFQ, we may cross paths!


----------



## Dismom55

My grown daughter and I will be there May 1-11 2011.  She is concerned she will not have anyone to ride the wilder rides with as I can not.

So anyone wanting a wilder ride partner, I am sure she would enjoy the company.


----------



## dmxwidget

Aug 7-11, 2010

Probably October and December too.


----------



## englishrose47

dmxwidget said:


> Aug 7-11, 2010
> 
> Probably October and December too.



When in October ????


----------



## sunsetgrill

The WDW Fan Boys will be going in 3 weeks, 8/26-9/2. I will be going with family again 12/2-12/6 for our annual Holiday visit.


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

Possibly going December 5th-10th at the Wilderness Lodge.  Possible solo trip.  Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## KC78

November 8-16 at OKW. Traveling with fam but would love to maybe meet up with a fellow DISer.


----------



## MyMuse

I will be going twice before the end of the year! 

Oct 6-17 & Dec 3-14!


----------



## Wildfire1324

I'm going to be there August 30th through September 5th with some friends.


----------



## rastika

September 5 -11th POR


----------



## FozzieFan

Oct 10-15 at CSR, 4th Solo Trip  

anyone want to meet up for a drink or a ride, let me know


----------



## figment301

Hi there,  single mom traveling with dd 7 & 8  December 2-12


----------



## Dismom55

Changed our dates, took advantage of the free dining so no we are going May 29 - Jun 9.  It may be hotter and more crowded then, but we saved big.


----------



## ridisneyfan9

whoohoo!


----------



## bpmorley

Dec 4-13.  4-9 THV 9-13 BLT.  We'll be BBQing by the pool, stop by


----------



## SeattleJen

We will be at WDW from the 21-28 of Dec but staying at the Parc Soleil (Hilton Grand Vacations Club)


----------



## happybratpack

I'll be solo Dec 5-10 at POFQ.  Would love to meet up for attractions, meals, whatever!


----------



## DisneyFan75

I am thinking of going to Epcot for Food & Wine, 10/15-10/17 or 10/22-10/24. This will be my first solo trip to Disney.  Anyone else going on those dates?


----------



## Venomhatch

Is this the singles thread? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## FlightlyFae

Dunno but it can always be bumped. 
Going October 17th - 20th and in November, mostly Epcot/Food&Wine and Disney (working my way through Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom - round 2!)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm a local! I'm always down for a meet up


----------



## PamNC

Hello - I've never done a solo trip but I'm seriously considering it - I like this thread - it would be nice to meet up with some disney fans.  I am considering a trip within the next month or two.  Anyone thinking about going?  I'd really truly love to go soon to see the Halloween stuff - like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PamNC said:


> Hello - I've never done a solo trip but I'm seriously considering it - I like this thread - it would be nice to meet up with some disney fans.  I am considering a trip within the next month or two.  Anyone thinking about going?  I'd really truly love to go soon to see the Halloween stuff - like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party.


Hi Pam, I have a trip coming up soon in late October - early November, 2016.  I already have plans with family and friends for the later part of the trip, but as of now I'm solo from evening of Oct. 28 through afternoon of Oct. 31.  I'll be doing MNSSHP on evening of Oct. 30.  You'd be welcome to hang out with me anytime Oct. 28-31, join some of my dining reservations, etc.  Feel free to send me a message for more info.


----------



## NaughtyDog

I am planning on going to Epcot on 10/17/16 by myself as I want to see Dennis De Young in the Eat to the Beat concert series.

Who else is going to be in Epcot that day?


----------



## RDURay20

Heading down Oct 9th (Final Main Street Electrical Parade) and Oct 10th (Food & Wine)


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Next November 5 & 6, All Star Movies... MK and DHS sure and maybe Blizzard Beach 

First solo trip! So, if someone Disney fan want to meet a spanish boy there, will be a great idea!


----------



## cdndisneymum

Just got back 2 weeks ago,  going back (solo) first week in May,  2017.


----------



## Katelson

I will be in Orlando from 12 November to 4 December. I am a huge Disney fan but I am also looking forward to going to Universal and SeaWorld. I would love to share theme park fun with someone or have someone to go to the NBA or NHL with!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Katelson said:


> I will be in Orlando from 12 November to 4 December. I am a huge Disney fan but I am also looking forward to going to Universal and SeaWorld. I would love to share theme park fun with someone or have someone to go to the NBA or NHL with!




Local here. Always down to meet new people!!


----------



## cdndisneymum

May 2-9, 2017!!!
First solo trip...nervous and very excited.


----------



## Katelson

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Local here. Always down to meet new people!!



Let's do it! Can't seem to private message you for some reason though?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Katelson said:


> Let's do it! Can't seem to private message you for some reason though?




Sent you one!


----------



## GooglyGip

I will be doing Halloween Horror Nights on Oct 21st.  Food and Wine fest on Oct 24th and 25th.  The two days in between I will end up wherever the wind blows.  Cheers!!


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

I'll be there January 28-30, 2017, but will only be solo on the 29th and 30th (MK and HS, respectively).


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

PamNC said:


> Hello - I've never done a solo trip but I'm seriously considering it - I like this thread - it would be nice to meet up with some disney fans.  I am considering a trip within the next month or two.  Anyone thinking about going?  I'd really truly love to go soon to see the Halloween stuff - like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party.


Hey Pam! I'm traveling down from Upstate SC on 12-7 thru 12-11-16. Can you make that week work for a trip?
Michael


----------



## OmegaxWk

Anyone going between November 17th - 23rd? Message me and lets link up. :] 26 year old male here visiting fom NYC


----------



## Sonyamalexander

January 3-7, 2017!


----------



## KelleyMaire

Ill be in Disney the first week of May. First part of the trip ill be with my sisters. Second part ill be solo! I have a 5 day park pass to use! Worried about going alone (it will be my first time), but don't want to miss out on days at Disney!


----------



## dacypo

October 31 - November 2 MK, EPCOT, and AK/DS.  I'll be hanging out at Diney Island Sunday night if you want to join.  I am planning on being back in March.  I don't have dates yet.


----------



## disneyfanbcv

HI,  My friend backed out at the last moment but I still going!  I will be there 10/25 to 10/28.  I'm staying at BWV . Any suggestions for breakfast there without entering the park?  Or dinner ideas? Is Jelly Rolls busy at night during the middle of the week?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

disneyfanbcv said:


> HI,  My friend backed out at the last moment but I still going!  I will be there 10/25 to 10/28.  I'm staying at BWV . Any suggestions for breakfast there without entering the park?  Or dinner ideas? Is Jelly Rolls busy at night during the middle of the week?


Captain's Grille has a great breakfast buffet. Jellyrolls gets busy after Illuminations each night. If you get there before that, it's easier to get a table.


----------



## LEsherick

I will be traveling solo in Orlando not staying on property but want to visit Disney World maybe one of the parks or maybe just resort hopping and Disney Springs and maybe catch a fireworks show from outside a park on November 14th 2016


----------



## yocarol

Going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow and Epcot Tuesday on my first solo trip!! Thanks for all the advice I picked up here. Wish me luck!


----------



## LEsherick

Change in plans I'm staying at Pop Century from November 14-15 and bought ticket for Magic Kingdom for Nov 14th


----------



## yocarol

Nobody warned me! Just got back from my first solo trip, and my pedometer says I walked ALMOST 10 MILES on Monday!!! Probably take me 2 weeks to recover, LOL. What great fun, I had no idea being with others slowed me down so much. I got to see and do everything I wanted!! Thanks all,for encouraging me to try it!


----------



## javaman

Drinks anyone? one more week and I'll return for my second solo. Nov 9th through the 13th.


----------



## Aurora.M

I'm going from December 11 to 17.
I'm staying in AoA. I honestly like spending my days alone and going at my own pace but I am not against sharing my room and splitting the price (student budget here XD). I am not sure it's the right place for that but on the other hand, why not share a meal with a fellow Disney fan during my trip !


----------



## croach

....


----------



## kemmerlinj2

Going from December 12-23, 2017 for my first solo trip and my first time at Port Orleans Riverside. I've been to Disney World 7 times before but taking my winter break from college to get a long trip in!


----------



## Donald J Duck

I will be on business at Disney World from December 12-18 and staying at the Boardwalk.  Would love some company for dinner.  I am a single professional male age 49.


----------



## cdn_mike

Doing my first solo trip,  Jan 28th - Feb 3rd.  I have spent time alone in the parks, but this is my first long trip solo.   Thought I would see if anyone else will be around that time.


----------



## jeffa213

ive booked animal kingdom lodge from Jan 4-15


----------



## mustinjourney

yocarol said:


> Nobody warned me! Just got back from my first solo trip, and my pedometer says I walked ALMOST 10 MILES on Monday!!! Probably take me 2 weeks to recover, LOL. What great fun, I had no idea being with others slowed me down so much. I got to see and do everything I wanted!! Thanks all,for encouraging me to try it!



haha.

When my wife and I went with our two kids -- we did about 6-10 miles a day.  When I went with just the wife, we did 10-14 miles a day.  We were absolutely beat by the end of the trip.  I'm planning on doing a solo trip in October 2017, and I fully plan on walking even more, since I spent a decent amount of time waiting around on the DW this last trip.


----------



## StlJoe

Going Jan 2-4th here... anyone else? Let me know if you need a drinking buddy!


----------



## vtclaire7

cdn_mike said:


> Doing my first solo trip,  Jan 28th - Feb 3rd.  I have spent time alone in the parks, but this is my first long trip solo.   Thought I would see if anyone else will be around that time.



If everything works out as planned I will be there solo either 1/28-1/31 or 2/1-2/4!


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

Going solo Feb 6-9th. I'm an annual passholder. Anyone interested in connecting during those days?


----------



## cdn_mike

vtclaire7 said:


> If everything works out as planned I will be there solo either 1/28-1/31 or 2/1-2/4!



 I will be at Pop Century for the week, and spending one day at Universal.


----------



## vtclaire7

cdn_mike said:


> I will be at Pop Century for the week, and spending one day at Universal.



Doesn't look like I will be making it.  :-(  Plans are just too shaky still and it is getting too close for me to ask for time off.  Some day!


----------



## tori.bh3

Kidless Couple going March 11- 15. Staying at POR.


----------



## bpmorley

we only have a few short trips planned this year around other things on florida.  No parks in 2017.
March 7-9 @ SSR
December 9-12 undecided.  Anyone wants to join us for drinks on or off property.


----------



## SuperOstah

I'll be flying solo, staying at All Star Sports from January 22nd-24th.  Always up for a drinking companion.


----------



## tabbytrekker

Since I am having the hardest time trying to convince a friend to go with me, looks like I'm going solo Feb 26 through Mar 1.


----------



## Jim5150

First solo trip 1/22-1/28.  Anyone else?


----------



## Mar108

Hi! Annual Passholder here, and thinking of doing a trip the weekend of Feb. 11-12 for a singles weekend before Valentine's Day meetup. Anyone interested in hanging out at the Disney parks during that weekend? Can also just be for a drink or a meal.

31 y/o Female.


----------



## Madhatter90

Going Solo 1st Feb to the 11th Feb. Its my first time going solo and coming over from the UK!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Mar108 said:


> Hi! Annual Passholder here, and thinking of doing a trip the weekend of Feb. 11-12 for a singles weekend before Valentine's Day meetup. Anyone interested in hanging out at the Disney parks during that weekend? Can also just be for a drink or a meal.
> 
> 31 y/o Female.




Im a local and always down for meetups


----------



## DG25

Hi, first solo trip to WDW, May 6 to May 21. 54 year old female. Up for table meal share, tea at the grand, some big ride shares or someone to walk thru DS.  Will be staying WL and BRV.


----------



## erinscreen

Hello! Doing my first solo trip. Staying at POFQ and will be there from Feb 12-17. I am also doing the After Hours event at MK on Feb 16.


----------



## MikeSmith1977

I will be arriving on Monday 2/6 stayin to 2/14. First solo trip. Staying at Hilton Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs


----------



## Aisling The Eeyore lover

Hi I'm planning on going to WDW & universal between the 8th & 22nd of November if anyone is free to meet up then xx


----------



## TinyTGO

First solo trip 2/6-2/8 ... planning on bar and food hopping


----------



## seashell7290

Going down solo from feb 17-18th. Always up for a meet up!


----------



## useakiss

I'm doing my first solo trip (and first visit in 30 years!) from Sept 2-10. I'll be staying at POFQ. 
Would be happy to meet up at a lounge somewhere to try a crazy drink and soak up the scenery.


----------



## Greggieb

Going down with my son and nephew April 15 - 23.  I'm sure they won't want to hang out with lameo me the whole time so I will probably have some free time on my hands.  Staying at POR.


----------



## Joe712

Headed back solo May 13-18! Staying at Saratoga.


----------



## bfost87

Mightttt be there March 4-5 for a quick trip before my 30th birthday.


----------



## sky13

Third solo trip next week! 2-9 March at Pop


----------



## bfost87

sky13 said:


> Third solo trip next week! 2-9 March at Pop


Nice!  I'll be there March 4th and part of the 5th lol


----------



## avviexxx

I shall be in Disneyland Paris 20th March - 23rd March  feel free to shoot me a message if your also there!


----------



## Rileymarie418




----------



## Dfulton13

April 3-7 WDW. Stay at OKW.


----------



## minnieandmickey55555

May 2-5 at Saratoga Springs studio. My first solo trip! I've been to WDW many times with my family. This was supposed to be a mother-daughter trip but my daughter just got accepted into the International Program and it starts May 1st (I'm extremely proud and excited for her!). I booked through DVC member with points so I cannot cancel it.

UPDATE: My daughter  was able to change her program start date to a later date!! Sorry,  not sure how to delete my post ...


----------



## adamreisinger

Long-time visitor, first-ish time poster, heading back to WDW for an extended solo trip at BLT from 3/6-3/13, then CBR from 3/13-19. I've never stayed at the parks that long before, but I ended up having a work trip come right after an already-planned vacation, so I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## ArtistBruce24

Hey everyone! Solo single traveler headed April 29-May 5 for my second trip this year. I'm staying at CBR April 29-May 4 and Pop May 4-5. Looking to meetup for anything really, I'm trying to get highway in the sky dining reservations.


----------



## thats_so_pj

Going to the Caribbean beach resort April 23 - May 7 2017  hope to meet some people.


----------



## nancy155

Headed to the world 4/22-4/29 then again 12/10-12/17.  Staying off site.


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

Heading back tentatively November 10-12 (that might change to November 11-13 instead).


----------



## thats_so_pj

nancy155 said:


> Headed to the world 4/22-4/29 then again 12/10-12/17.  Staying off site.



Hi nancy if you would like would love to meet up go on a few rides with this nervous first time solo tripper


----------



## thats_so_pj

ArtistBruce24 said:


> Hey everyone! Solo single traveler headed April 29-May 5 for my second trip this year. I'm staying at CBR April 29-May 4 and Pop May 4-5. Looking to meetup for anything really, I'm trying to get highway in the sky dining reservations.



Hey bruce i'm heading down solo during the same time also staying at CBR during that time. We should meet up would be fun to talk to another solo traveler


----------



## thats_so_pj

minnieandmickey55555 said:


> May 2-5 at Saratoga Springs studio. My first solo trip! I've been to WDW many times with my family. This was supposed to be a mother-daughter trip but my daughter just got accepted into the International Program and it starts May 1st (I'm extremely proud and excited for her!). I booked through DVC member with points so I cannot cancel it.


 
I'm heading down around the same time. Almost same reason as you as to why it turned solo. GF got accepted into a program. Would love to meet up and hang out if interested


----------



## Emtgirljen

4/24-4/30 staying at Pop. First time solo but many many times with groups.


----------



## nancy155

thats_so_pj said:


> Hi nancy if you would like would love to meet up go on a few rides with this nervous first time solo tripper



You bet.  It would be great to catch up with any diser's while at the parks!


----------



## Mousefan38

Fifth solo trip 3/5 - 3/10, first time staying at SSR.


----------



## Katie<3

I'm not exactly travelling solo, going with my mom, but she says she'll want to go back to the hotel and nap some afternoons. I'll be there the 5th to 11th. (of march - like im leaving in 3 days! Very excited!) anyhow, maybe ill see some of you guys around


----------



## sky13

bfost87 said:


> Nice!  I'll be there March 4th and part of the 5th lol



I'm here now! 
It's surprisingly cold at the moment...


----------



## budcollector

heading back down April 1-6, staying @ PoP


----------



## gracie1

Planning December 3-7.  First solo trip and first time seeing Disney at christmas!  Only been to Disney once and it was october like 7 years ago!


----------



## Dfulton13

budcollector said:


> heading back down April 1-6, staying @ PoP


I'll be there 3-7 staying at OKW


----------



## JaimeAyers

Heading to Disney July 9th - July 14th...staying at Poly.


----------



## Br'erBriere

March 31st - April 3rd.  Bay Lake/Sports slit stay for Wrestlemania Weekend. Doing EPCOT on 4/1.


----------



## OHDanceMom73

June 30-July 4th. Swan/Dolphin and Boardwalk - Split Stay.

Dec. 30-Jan 4th. Grand Floridan and Saratoga Springs - Split Stay.


----------



## plutogappie

October 20th - november 13th


----------



## gracie1

plutogappie said:


> October 20th - november 13th




Wow you will be there for a long time!


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

I'll be there November 10th-13th with four friends, but we're always happy to have others join us for a drink or a meal!


----------



## ArtistBruce24

thats_so_pj said:


> Hey bruce i'm heading down solo during the same time also staying at CBR during that time. We should meet up would be fun to talk to another solo traveler



Hey PJ! Sounds good to me, I'm actually at CBR the whole time now (that $75 gift card per night is hard to pass up)!


----------



## FosterLovesMickey

April 22-26th.  Split stay between CSR (first half) and BWI (2nd half).


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Thursday September 7th to Tuesday Sept 12th.  ALL STAR MOVIES (possible switch to POP CENTURY).
Whoo-hoo! Can't wait!


----------



## seanwhoamack

/


----------



## Kellie_G3

Going Oct 14-20.... mostly outside of the parks but could buy tickets if needed!


----------



## Sheldonman14

Looks like my trip is lining up to be September 25-29. Anyone else going then?


----------



## Anned279

Anyone heading to WDW June 10 to 21??? Would love to meet some fellow travellers and desperate to do BOG


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Hi I'm a local! Live 2 miles from Magic Kingdom! Would love to meet some fellow DISers! Message me!


----------



## Rusty2rules

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi I'm a local! Live 2 miles from Magic Kingdom!



Aren't you the lucky one?! Show off. 

My 23-year-old son and I will be there Sept. 24-27. He won't do the coasters, so if anybody needs a coaster buddy, I'm your guy.


----------



## PrincessIndia

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi I'm a local! Live 2 miles from Magic Kingdom! Would love to meet some fellow DISers! Message me!



Hi there! I haven't been on the dis in a while as I wasn't affording a Disney trip but I am staying with friends in Orlando 26th aug to 7th September if you want to meet up and go Disney! X


----------



## erincon23

nancy155 said:


> Headed to the world 4/22-4/29 then again 12/10-12/17.  Staying off site.


I'll be at WDW with hubby 4/24-4/29 - he'll be golfing every morning, so I'd love to meet up with someone while I'm solo. I know we'll be in Epcot on Wednesday, probably MK on Tuesday, AK Thursday. If you think you might be available any one of those mornings to say hi and take in a ride or two, let me know!


----------



## aVASTGrl

Heading down May 22-26th, staying at POR..first time as a Passholder, and attending the Pandora preview on the 22nd at 6pm, if anyone else has that time slot and wants to meet up, let me know!


----------



## PrincessIndia

staying with friends near winter park from 23rd aug to 11th sept, looking for people to go to Disney with


----------



## nancy155

erincon23 said:


> I'll be at WDW with hubby 4/24-4/29 - he'll be golfing every morning, so I'd love to meet up with someone while I'm solo. I know we'll be in Epcot on Wednesday, probably MK on Tuesday, AK Thursday. If you think you might be available any one of those mornings to say hi and take in a ride or two, let me know!






We will be in Epcot on the 26, as have reserved the Royal Tea at the UK that day!  Maybe we can meet up. PM me.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

PrincessIndia said:


> Hi there! I haven't been on the dis in a while as I wasn't affording a Disney trip but I am staying with friends in Orlando 26th aug to 7th September if you want to meet up and go Disney! X



Yes! I'll message you


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Just booked my 3rd solo trip last Sunday
Right now Im staying at CBR but it can change
Im going on Sept 28- Oct 4
If any Disney Princess wants to hang, maybe go on a ride or eat quick service or a snack together let me know
Also going to 2 MNSSHP's again
Cant wait to go back


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi I'm a local! Live 2 miles from Magic Kingdom! Would love to meet some fellow DISers! Message me!


Wow thats cool
I have dreams of living that close to MK
Are u there alot?
Im going Sept 28- Oct 4
3 solo trip and 6th overall


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Sorry forgot to mention in last post Im 34 m 
Going on third solo vacation Sept 28- Oct 4


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Kellie_G3 said:


> Going Oct 14-20.... mostly outside of the parks but could buy tickets if needed!


Kellie.. I may be changing from Sept to Oct as well. Need a wee bit more saving time.


----------



## Kellie_G3

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Kellie.. I may be changing from Sept to Oct as well. Need a wee bit more saving time.



That would be so much fun to see you again!!  we had to use points and I talked them into disney... minus all the rush for them!


----------



## PoohTN

I am going solo April 28- may 4 and then again June 19-25. Would love to meet up for bite or whatever!


----------



## PoohTN

ArtistBruce24 said:


> Hey everyone! Solo single traveler headed April 29-May 5 for my second trip this year. I'm staying at CBR April 29-May 4 and Pop May 4-5. Looking to meetup for anything really, I'm trying to get highway in the sky dining reservations.


Will be there during that time also. 


ArtistBruce24 said:


> Hey everyone! Solo single traveler headed April 29-May 5 for my second trip this year. I'm staying at CBR April 29-May 4 and Pop May 4-5. Looking to meetup for anything really, I'm trying to get highway in the sky dining reservations.





Emtgirljen said:


> 4/24-4/30 staying at Pop. First time solo but many many times with groups.


I will be there last part!


----------



## PoohTN

nancy155 said:


> Headed to the world 4/22-4/29 then again 12/10-12/17.  Staying off site.[/QUOTEoff site and arriving the 28!


----------



## LIPeter

I'll be there May 15th-May 19th, and Oct 23rd-Oct 27th.


----------



## jodywgirl

My First solo trip be there April 26 thru the 30th.  Last minute trip family all busy Staying at Saratoga springs for two nights.  One night at Poly and then back to Saratoga Springs.  My family thinks I'm crazy that I want to go alone.      Would love to meet up for a quick meal or tour park.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Booked my dinning yesterday for Sept 28- Oct 4
Cant wait
3rd solo vacation, 6th overall
Last time was 2015
34m


----------



## suse66

Just booked my second solo trip for August 21 - 28 at AKL! Also looking into the Highway in the Sky dining event.


----------



## thats_so_pj

PoohTN said:


> I am going solo April 28- may 4 and then again June 19-25. Would love to meet up for bite or whatever!



I'll be staying at CBR April 23-May6 if you would like to go for a bite to eat or a drink. Doing a solo trip as well.


----------



## thats_so_pj

Heading down April 23 - May 6th on a solo trip.  Looking to meet up with some fellow DIS members to keep me company.


----------



## D23Ry

does anyone do any solo trips to Universal Florida? I am going for a film festival for a film I directed and was thinking about staying a few nights extra to go to Universal Studios / islands adventure on April 30 - May 1. Have never done a park alone but really want to see the universal parks. anyone?


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Yes.  As more time gets away, I realize I need more time.  I am going to go to DISNEY GO and look at October now.  My first day is going to be park free, maybe we can connect that day.  Or at the very least we can text and do DISNEY SPRINGS meet up on another.  If I can really operate as planned (early morning rope drops) it will leave me with quite a bit more time for outside of the park activity.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Kellie_G3 said:


> That would be so much fun to see you again!!  we had to use points and I talked them into disney... minus all the rush for them!



Yes. As more time gets away, I realize I need more time. I am going to go to DISNEY GO and look at October now. My first day is going to be park free, maybe we can connect that day. Or at the very least we can text and do DISNEY SPRINGS meet up on another. If I can really operate as planned (early morning rope drops) it will leave me with quite a bit more time for outside of the park activity.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

jodywgirl said:


> My First solo trip be there April 26 thru the 30th.  Last minute trip family all busy Staying at Saratoga springs for two nights.  One night at Poly and then back to Saratoga Springs.  My family thinks I'm crazy that I want to go alone.      Would love to meet up for a quick meal or tour park.



Hope you find a DISer.  I'm sure you will. I met four of us in 2015.  It made for a lovely experience.   They were all great.


----------



## Kellie_G3

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Yes. As more time gets away, I realize I need more time. I am going to go to DISNEY GO and look at October now. My first day is going to be park free, maybe we can connect that day. Or at the very least we can text and do DISNEY SPRINGS meet up on another. If I can really operate as planned (early morning rope drops) it will leave me with quite a bit more time for outside of the park activity.



Definitely let me know!  would love to meet up again! Not opposed to buying a ticket for a day or 2 at a park either!


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

Hello everyone, I live about 40 minutes from Disney and I have an Annual Pass no blackout dates all parks including water parks. I'd always be down to meet up at the parks. I usually end up going by my self most of the time so I would enjoy the company. Feel free to let me know when you're going and we'll meet up.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

*CHANGE OF DATES FOR ME.*

I had an awful time at DISNEY GO with them telling me a Standard room wasn't available for certain dates. On the date that I actually got, they told me a Standard room wasn't available for 5 days, and yet it was available for 6 days. (???) Anyway, I ended up with *ALL STAR SPORTS *from *NOVEMBER 2ND to NOVEMBER 7TH*  2017.  It was a good price. 109.20 a night.  I wanted *ALL STAR MOVIES* but they kept telling me that only PREFERRED rooms were available.  I don't believe in spending more than I have to, and walking a little further to my room doesn't bother me.  I enjoy the walk through the resort. For the most part - it was the 109.00 price that sealed it.  After all, I will rarely be in my room or at my resort except for my first day.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Kellie_G3 said:


> Definitely let me know!  would love to meet up again! Not opposed to buying a ticket for a day or 2 at a park either!



Hey Kellie.
I'm not that happy with my Resort choice.  I had to change my date to Nov 2nd to Nov 7th.  It gave me more saving time and ALL STAR SPORTS was all that I could get for the price I was looking for.  That is still subject to change.  I will definitely let you know.


----------



## RockNRollKittie

Solo traveler, May 2017 AKL


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> *CHANGE OF DATES FOR ME.*
> 
> Anyway, I ended up with *ALL STAR SPORTS *from *NOVEMBER 2ND to NOVEMBER 7TH*  2017.



Hi LadyDiznee123, I'm planning a trip for Oct. 28 through Nov. 11, 2017. I'd be glad to meet up for some meals and/or shows if our schedules can match up at some point (Jellyrolls, Yehaa Bob show, Jason and Billy show at POFQ, etc.) Feel free to send me a message for more info.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Hey LadyDiznee and DaiseyDuck, I see your both going about the same time as my fall trip..I plan on Oct 26th for a week or so. It would be great to see you both again.
I'm not sure which resort yet.
I was going in May for a couple weeks starting on the 20th for F&G ...gotta see Herman's Hermits again....then Pandora and the Dis 20th week....but I'll need to go again for F&W , MNSSHP and maybe Wine $ Dine at the Swan..so lets keep in touch


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hey LadyDiznee and DaiseyDuck, I see your both going about the same time as my fall trip..I plan on Oct 26th for a week or so. It would be great to see you both again.
> I'm not sure which resort yet.
> I was going in May for a couple weeks starting on the 20th for F&G ...gotta see Herman's Hermits again....then Pandora and the Dis 20th week....but I'll need to go again for F&W , MNSSHP and maybe Wine $ Dine at the Swan..so lets keep in touch


Great! Looking forward to seeing you again in fall, Spaceguy55! I'm working on my schedule of restaurants and activities, and will keep you posted!


----------



## PoohTN

thats_so_pj said:


> I'll be staying at CBR April 23-May6 if you would like to go for a bite to eat or a drink. Doing a solo trip as well.


That sounds great!


----------



## Missymoe4

Hi all, 

I want to put this out there: even though I am not traveling solo, I am going to be in WDW with my brother (two, singles in our 30s) and we're always open for meeting up with others (we have met people in Epcot and Jellyrolls and then dined, gone to the parks as a group). It's always been fun...

Anyhow, just putting it out there...

July 23 - August 4th 

3-Hotel Split Stay:
Contemporary
Beach Club 
Polynesian


----------



## Missymoe4

ThemeParkCrazy said:


> Hello everyone, I live about 40 minutes from Disney and I have an Annual Pass no blackout dates all parks including water parks. I'd always be down to meet up at the parks. I usually end up going by my self most of the time so I would enjoy the company. Feel free to let me know when you're going and we'll meet up.



I can let you know; although, I don't know how you feel about summer time in the parks?


----------



## Emtgirljen

1st solo trip for me 4/24-4/30, staying at Pop. No park hopper this time, but I'll be at Epcot 4/25, MK 4/26, DHS 4/27, DAK 4/28, and back to Epcot on 4/29.  I'm doing the Star Wars dessert party on 4/27. Hit me up for drinks, a ride partner, whatever!


----------



## aVASTGrl

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hey LadyDiznee and DaiseyDuck, I see your both going about the same time as my fall trip..I plan on Oct 26th for a week or so. It would be great to see you both again.
> I'm not sure which resort yet.
> I was going in May for a couple weeks starting on the 20th for F&G ...gotta see Herman's Hermits again....then Pandora and the Dis 20th week....but I'll need to go again for F&W , MNSSHP and maybe Wine $ Dine at the Swan..so lets keep in touch



Are you going to the Passholder preview for Pandora? I'll be down that week until the 26th, Preview on the 22nd! Would love to hang out, let me know


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

RockNRollKittie said:


> Solo traveler, May 19-24, Animal Kingdom Lodge



I'll be around the parks that weekend wanna meet up for some food and rides?


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

Missymoe4 said:


> I can let you know; although, I don't know how you feel about summer time in the parks?



Summer time in the parks doesn't bother me I know it gets crowded but with fast passes and the like there is always something to do.


----------



## Spaceguy55

aVASTGrl said:


> Are you going to the Passholder preview for Pandora? I'll be down that week until the 26th, Preview on the 22nd! Would love to hang out, let me know



Hi Jo,
"O..M..G..in my high school girl voice"   Yes, I was going on the same day..the 22nd @12-2.
I would love to hang out with you again too, what time is yours ? I have some Adr's and a couple ROL dining packages that week if you want to join me, or vice versa. Text or pm me, maybe we can can match up some fp's too


----------



## Missymoe4

ThemeParkCrazy said:


> Summer time in the parks doesn't bother me I know it gets crowded but with fast passes and the like there is always something to do.



Fantastic!


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

Missymoe4 said:


> Fantastic!



See you in 6 months! lol


----------



## aVASTGrl

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hi Jo,
> "O..M..G..in my high school girl voice"   Yes, I was going on the same day..the 22nd @12-2.
> I would love to hang out with you again too, what time is yours ? I have some Adr's and a couple ROL dining packages that week if you want to join me, or vice versa. Text or pm me, maybe we can can match up some fp's too



Like, totally! Haha, my preview is 6-8, but I'm down for the ROL dining, I haven't seen it yet. I'll text you and we can figure out schedules!


----------



## Missymoe4

ThemeParkCrazy said:


> See you in 6 months! lol


Now that's a tad bit silly. July isn't six months away.


----------



## godders

@LadyDiznee123 @DaisyDuck001 @Spaceguy55 

Hey guys, I'll at WDW 24th October - 7th November for my next solo trip. Would love to catch some shows/mnsshp/F&W with some fellow DISers!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hey @godders! A while back you and I talked about meeting at Jellyrolls and for mini-golf, but our trips didn't overlap that year. It would be great to meet you this fall.

I'm still working out some details of my restaurant and activity schedule, but here are some ideas on what we might be able to meet up for:

Oct. 29 MNSSHP
Oct. 30 Jason and Billy show at POFQ
Oct. 31 evening: look at the Halloween decorations at Ft. Wilderness
Nov. 1 Yehaa Bob show
Nov. 2 evening karaoke at Kimono's
Nov. 3 Magic Kingdom fireworks, and then Jellyrolls
Nov. 4 mini-golf in afternoon

I hope to be able to share more of my activity schedule soon, along with my restaurant list in case you may like to join any of my dining reservations.


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

Missymoe4 said:


> Now that's a tad bit silly. July isn't six months away.



LOL my bad i was going by your signature at the bottom says 6 months until, July is much better and makes more sense since you did ask about summer! Looking forward to it we should have a blast.


----------



## godders

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey @godders! A while back you and I talked about meeting at Jellyrolls and for mini-golf, but our trips didn't overlap that year. It would be great to meet you this fall.
> 
> I'm still working out some details of my restaurant and activity schedule, but here are some ideas on what we might be able to meet up for:
> 
> Oct. 29 MNSSHP
> Oct. 30 Jason and Billy show at POFQ
> Oct. 31 evening: look at the Halloween decorations at Ft. Wilderness
> Nov. 1 Yehaa Bob show
> Nov. 2 evening karaoke at Kimono's
> Nov. 3 Magic Kingdom fireworks, and then Jellyrolls
> Nov. 4 mini-golf in afternoon
> 
> I hope to be able to share more of my activity schedule soon, along with my restaurant list in case you may like to join any of my dining reservations.



I would definitely be up for MNSSHP on 29th and mini golf on the 4th. I'll have a look at my schedule and see what I've got in the diary for the other stuff. Excited! Do you like to dress up for the halloween party?


----------



## Missymoe4

ThemeParkCrazy said:


> LOL my bad i was going by your signature at the bottom says 6 months until, July is much better and makes more sense since you did ask about summer! Looking forward to it we should have a blast.



Hehe. I do have to change that signature (I'll have to figure out how to do so again). That was from last Fall...it's still counting down


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi LadyDiznee123, I'm planning a trip for Oct. 28 through Nov. 11, 2017. I'd be glad to meet up for some meals and/or shows if our schedules can match up at some point (Jellyrolls, Yehaa Bob show, Jason and Billy show at POFQ, etc.) Feel free to send me a message for more info.



Hey DaisyDuck. Sounds like a plan.  Especialy since I might, as time goes by, add a couple more days if possible.  What the heck is the Jason and Billy show at POFQ!? POFQ is my stomping grounds.  Going to have to look it up!  I'm usually good for a meet-up meal at Disney Springs, but always open to another location.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hey LadyDiznee and DaiseyDuck, I see your both going about the same time as my fall trip..I plan on Oct 26th for a week or so. It would be great to see you both again.
> I'm not sure which resort yet.
> I was going in May for a couple weeks starting on the 20th for F&G ...gotta see Herman's Hermits again....then Pandora and the Dis 20th week....but I'll need to go again for F&W , MNSSHP and maybe Wine $ Dine at the Swan..so lets keep in touch



Hey Spaceguy!  How are you!  Great to read you here!  I had to change my dates to Nov, but you are going during the week I always go ( Oct 28th is usually in my dates - because I always went during my wedding anniversary).   I knew Daisey sounded familiar... not going to out her real name, but so great to see you guys.  Right now I am Nov 2 to Nov 7th... but it's not booked yet.  It can change.  Would be great to meet up with you again SpaceGuy.  Really enjoyed your company.. and the others as well.  I will be managing my time diffently now,  to maximize getting my rides in, AND gettig my downtime in.  I'm sure we can meet up during my non-ride down times - when I'm not dragging you on rides.  But I thank you so much for doing that EMH night with me.  Really enjoyed that night.  But as I analyze it all in retrospect... it was that night that screwed up my trip.  I ended up in bed around 330am and had been up in NYC since 3:00am.  Having my body off on that first day threw off my entire stay.  Now my first day will be a no-park,get-to-bed-early-day, with a rope drop the next day. Day one will be for relaxing at resort, Disney Springs, perhaps a dinner and a park only if I find myself with extra time - and then I'll only do a ride (like go to HS for TOT) and then back to my room.
Let's all stay in touch!  As we get closer let's start some private DIS chats!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

godders said:


> I would definitely be up for MNSSHP on 29th and mini golf on the 4th. I'll have a look at my schedule and see what I've got in the diary for the other stuff. Excited! Do you like to dress up for the halloween party?



Great, @godders! I've made a note on my schedule that we're meeting for MNSSHP on 29th and mini golf on the 4th. (Not sure yet what I'll be wearing.)



LadyDiznee123 said:


> Hey DaisyDuck. Sounds like a plan.  Especialy since I might, as time goes by, add a couple more days if possible.  What the heck is the Jason and Billy show at POFQ!? POFQ is my stomping grounds.  Going to have to look it up!  I'm usually good for a meet-up meal at Disney Springs, but always open to another location.



Hey, @LadyDiznee123! Jason and Billy were in the Off Kilter band outside at the Canada Pavilion. Now they have an evening music show at POFQ in the Scat Cat lounge. Mostly they play song requests from the audience. They are really good!

All, I hope to be ready by late tonight to post more details of my restaurant and activity schedule, and then we can talk more about who may be able to join me for what!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

aVASTGrl said:


> Like, totally! Haha, my preview is 6-8, but I'm down for the ROL dining, I haven't seen it yet. I'll text you and we can figure out schedules!



Hi aVastGrl!  I am just tickled silly.  I realize that I know who you are!  So great to see you guys here.  Hope we can all stay in touch and start Messaging / Texting.  So funny how I was so exhausted from my last Oct/Nov 2015 trip (when I met you guys) that i did not care to see Disney for months and months thereafter.  I took about a year for my Disney itch to kick in again (Nov 2016).   Hope I can make it happen and at least see ONE of you guys (between you, Kellie, Spaceguy and DaiseyDuck). Even if I don't see you guys... it's so exciting to be going again.  Glad to know I'm not alone in being a Disney Geek.
All the best!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> So funny how I was so exhausted from my last Oct/Nov 2015 trip (when I met you guys) that i did not care to see Disney for months and months thereafter.  I took about a year for my Disney itch to kick in again (Nov 2016).   Hope I can make it happen and at least see ONE of you guys (between you, Kellie, Spaceguy and DaiseyDuck). Even if I don't see you guys... it's so exciting to be going again.  Glad to know I'm not alone in being a Disney Geek.
> All the best!


Hi @LadyDiznee123, I don't think we've met yet, and I wasn't there in Oct/Nov 2015, but it would be good to meet you this time!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Great, @godders! I've made a note on my schedule that we're meeting for MNSSHP on 29th and mini golf on the 4th. (Not sure yet what I'll be wearing.)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, @LadyDiznee123! Jason and Billy were in the Off Kilter band outside at the Canada Pavilion. Now they have an evening music show at POFQ in the Scat Cat lounge. Mostly they play song requests from the audience. They are really good!
> 
> All, I hope to be ready by late tonight to post more details of my restaurant and activity schedule, and then we can talk more about who may be able to join me for what!



Ah! Okay. The Scat Cat Lounge.  Sounds nice.  I remember reading about the Epcot Off Kilter band.  That would be great!  As we get closer to the dates... lets start DIS messaging each other and get our personal cell numbers and such! Looking foward to seeing your activity schedule.  Forgot that I will have to eventually post mine as well.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hey LadyDiznee and DaiseyDuck, I see your both going about the same time as my fall trip..I plan on Oct 26th for a week or so. It would be great to see you both again.
> I'm not sure which resort yet.
> I was going in May for a couple weeks starting on the 20th for F&G ...gotta see Herman's Hermits again....then Pandora and the Dis 20th week....but I'll need to go again for F&W , MNSSHP and maybe Wine $ Dine at the Swan..so lets keep in touch



Hermans Hermits sounds like so much fun.  I enjoyed seeing BOYZ II MEN / EAT TO THE BEAT CONCERT during my 2015 visit.  I will be interesting to see who will be performing at Disney when I go this year!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi @LadyDiznee123, I don't think we've met yet, and I wasn't there in Oct/Nov 2015, but it would be good to meet you this time!



Okay.  I think I got put in the mind of someone else when SpaceGuy addressed you.  Sorry!
In any event.  It would be great to meet!  Happy Planning!


----------



## aVASTGrl

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Hi aVastGrl!  I am just tickled silly.  I realize that I know who you are!  So great to see you guys here.  Hope we can all stay in touch and start Messaging / Texting.  So funny how I was so exhausted from my last Oct/Nov 2015 trip (when I met you guys) that i did not care to see Disney for months and months thereafter.  I took about a year for my Disney itch to kick in again (Nov 2016).   Hope I can make it happen and at least see ONE of you guys (between you, Kellie, Spaceguy and DaiseyDuck). Even if I don't see you guys... it's so exciting to be going again.  Glad to know I'm not alone in being a Disney Geek.
> All the best!



Yes! I had a blast with all of you...I still have my Characters In Flight keychain  I did a Disney Cruise last fall instead of a Parks trip, but I squeezed in a Halloween party with Randy before I left. I'll probably be down again end of Oct, early Nov (trying to figure out if I can swing MNSSHP AND MVMCP in one trip, lol) so hopefully our trips will overlap! I'll keep you all posted


----------



## LadyDiznee123

aVASTGrl said:


> Yes! I had a blast with all of you...I still have my Characters In Flight keychain  I did a Disney Cruise last fall instead of a Parks trip, but I squeezed in a Halloween party with Randy before I left. I'll probably be down again end of Oct, early Nov (trying to figure out if I can swing MNSSHP AND MVMCP in one trip, lol) so hopefully our trips will overlap! I'll keep you all posted



Ugh!  Our dates are all so close.  Perhaps I can get into the last week of October myself.
I still have all of my souvenirs including my key chain in my same suitcase.  Complicated story but waiting before I take them out and display or use them.  I still owe you guys the big photo.  Please forgive me... I am going to make it a point to get this done shortly.  Glad to see you and Randy stayed connected!  The Characters In Flight got a new design and I guess that means........ _*I'll have to do it again!*_ lol.  Also, the cost of the balloon ride is only 10.00 if you go before 10 am.  I may just try and do that!  Really hope to see you! Yes, let's all keep each other posted!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aVASTGrl said:


> I'll probably be down again end of Oct, early Nov (trying to figure out if I can swing MNSSHP AND MVMCP in one trip, lol) so hopefully our trips will overlap! I'll keep you all posted


Cool, another Oct-Nov visitor! I'll also be doing MNSSHP and MVMCP on this trip.

It would be nice to meet you at some point also.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

godders said:


> @LadyDiznee123 @DaisyDuck001 @Spaceguy55
> 
> Hey guys, I'll at WDW 24th October - 7th November for my next solo trip. Would love to catch some shows/mnsshp/F&W with some fellow DISers!



Hello Godders!  Definitely looking forward to meeting you.  As we get closer I'll message you.  Let's all keep track of each other.  You will love SpaceGuy... he's a great guy.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Hi again LadyDiznee, It was a long day but we did have fun..thanks to the People Mover rest stops.
It looks like a pretty good group of us being there about the same time, I hope we all can have some meet ups…maybe at the MNSSHP or some time at Pandora..
I knew you would get the itch again


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!

You're invited to meet up with me for any of the following. Please let me know if you'd like for me to save you a spot in any of these dining reservations! And please let me know what activities on my list you may like to join me for!

Oct. 29: Garden View tea in afternoon; then MNSSHP with @godders
Oct. 30: lunch at Tiffin's; evening at Jason and Billy show (at POFQ)
Oct. 31: early lunch at Skipper Canteen; early dinner at Artist Point; evening at Fort Wilderness to look at Halloween decorations
Nov. 1: lunch with an imagineer at Brown Derby; evening at Yehaa Bob show
Nov. 2: dinner at Captain's Grille; evening at Kimono's karaoke - let's sing some Disney songs!
Nov. 3: watch fireworks at Magic Kingdom; then go to Jellyrolls
Nov. 4: afternoon mini-golf with @godders; dinner at Boatwright's
Nov. 5: breakfast at Captain's Grille; late dinner at Rose and Crown and watch Illuminations from there
Nov. 6: late breakfast at Tusker House; dinner at Sci Fi Dine In
Nov. 7: breakfast at Boma; dinner at Jiko; Starlight Safari at AKL
Nov. 8: breakfast at Garden Grill; early dinner at Via Napoli
Nov. 9: Late lunch at Kona Cafe; MVMCP in evening
Nov. 10: early lunch at Biergarten; early dinner at The Wave

*Restaurants subject to change at this early stage of planning.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!
> 
> You're invited to meet up with me for any of the following. Please let me know if you'd like for me to save you a spot in any of these dining reservations! And please let me know what activities on my list you may like to join me for!
> 
> Oct. 29: late lunch at Kona Café; then MNSSHP with @godders
> Oct. 30: lunch at Tiffin's; evening at Jason and Billy show (at POFQ)
> Oct. 31: early lunch at Skipper Canteen; early dinner at Artist Point; evening at Fort Wilderness to look at Halloween decorations
> Nov. 1: lunch with an imagineer at Brown Derby; evening at Yehaa Bob show
> Nov. 2: dinner at Captain's Grille; evening at Kimono's karaoke - let's sing some Disney songs!
> Nov. 3: watch fireworks at Magic Kingdom; then go to Jellyrolls
> Nov. 4: afternoon mini-golf with @godders; dinner at Boatwright's
> Nov. 5: breakfast at Captain's Grille; late dinner at Rose and Crown and watch Illuminations from there
> Nov. 6: late breakfast at Tusker House; dinner at Sci Fi Dine In
> Nov. 7: breakfast at Boma; dinner at Jiko; Starlight Safari at AKL
> Nov. 8: breakfast at Garden Grill; early dinner at Via Napoli
> Nov. 9: Garden View tea in afternoon; MVMCP in evening
> Nov. 10: early lunch at Biergarten; early dinner at The Wave




Wow.  Good for you.  You are all organized and ready to go.  I can't wait to match up dates and times! Thanks for sharing and tagging us!!!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Spaceguy55 said:


> Hi again LadyDiznee, It was a long day but we did have fun..thanks to the People Mover rest stops.
> It looks like a pretty good group of us being there about the same time, I hope we all can have some meet ups…maybe at the MNSSHP or some time at Pandora.
> I knew you would get the itch again



Hey SpaceGuy!  So, I can see you've been back a number of times since the end of 2015.  Wish I could have.  I'm definitely looking forward to Pandora.  Yes, I knew the time would come for the itch to return as well.  I just didn't think it would be so intense... same as 2015.  Can't figure why I love this place so much.. but I do!  I have a great feeling that we'll meet up again.  Let's stay in contact and message each other here on the boards as time gets closer towards the fall!
Happy Planning!


----------



## Punkbar

September 12th (MK all day plus MNSSHP at night)
and
September 15th (DHS during the day)


----------



## LadyDiznee123

*I'VE CHANGED RESORTS AGAIN!     BACK AT POP!
(Yes, my dates still the same...)*
For a total of *95 dollars more* I got POP CENTURY on the same dates *(NOV 2ND to NOV 7TH)*  as my *ALL STAR SPORTS.* So my cart is now officially changed to POP! Whoo-hoo. I started watching THE ADVENTURES OF PEAS AND CARROTS You Tube Vlog Review on POP CENTURY. When they began doing the pros and cons - comparing it to ALL STAR and began to talk about the bus transportation.. I knew that I could no longer let a mere few dollars separate me from a more comfortable stay. I am not a diva about most things.. but I _*am*_ a diva about bus transportation. So... I'm back at POP!

OMG... I just realized that I am a *DIS Veteran* on my profile pic. lol.  Silly but... I like that.  I haven't been on here since 2015.


----------



## Punkbar

D23Ry said:


> does anyone do any solo trips to Universal Florida? I am going for a film festival for a film I directed and was thinking about staying a few nights extra to go to Universal Studios / islands adventure on April 30 - May 1. Have never done a park alone but really want to see the universal parks. anyone?



Absolutely! Universal is great, and the hotels are beautiful. Is there anything specific you needed to know? I'm actually going to Universal in September.


----------



## DisneyMemee

PoohTN said:


> I am going solo April 28- may 4 and then again June 19-25. Would love to meet up for bite or whatever!



I am going solo 4/28-5/1 and staying at Pop.  Would love to grab a bite wherever!


----------



## Sheldonman14

Hotel booked! September 25-29. May got earlier for HHN, but I'm not willing to do HHN alone (read: I'm a wimp lol). Anyone down for joining me at HHN?


----------



## thats_so_pj

Leaving this friday April 21..... so close, excited yet nervous.


----------



## tabbytrekker

Not 100% sure if it will be solo or not, but I'll most likely be at Disney World October 15, 2017 to October 25, 2017


----------



## KelleyMaire

PoohTN said:


> Will be there during that time also.
> 
> 
> I will be there last part!



Hi I will be there as well part of the trip solo the other part with family! April 28-May4th


----------



## DaisyDuck001

*October 28 - November 11, 2017*

Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!

Still looking forward to meeting @godders for MNSSHP on Oct. 29 and for mini-golf in the afternoon of Nov. 4. 

Some of my other plans have changed recently. Just found out that a friend will be with me most of the time during the part of my trip between Oct. 31 - morning of Nov. 7. To accommodate her preferences, I have revised much of my schedule.  Below is a list of the meals and activities where I'm still looking for people to meet up. I'll be starting to make dining reservations soon, so please let me know if you may like to join me for any of these meals, so I can save you a spot.  Also you're welcome to send me a private message with any questions.

Oct. 28: evening at Yehaa Bob show
Oct. 29: late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In; then MNSSHP with @godders 
Oct. 30: late breakfast at Garden Grill; early dinner at Via Napoli; evening at Jason and Billy show
Nov. 4: mini-golf in the late afternoon with @godders and my other friend
Nov. 5: karaoke in the late evening - you can just listen if you prefer not to sing
Nov. 7: dinner at Rose & Crown w/@aVASTGrl and watch Illuminations
Nov. 8: early lunch at Tiffin's
Nov. 9: MVMCP in evening w/@aVASTGrl
Nov. 10: early lunch at Skipper Canteen; early dinner at Artist Point


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Not sure about this weekend...But I'll be at HS for Stars Wars day May 4th from late afternoon until fireworks. And then Epcot to see Starship from May the 5th- May the 8th for my usual weekend solo trip...looking forward to possibly meeting some people


----------



## Goofy'sPal

So excited.  Everything is coming together.  Got free quick service dining with table service upgrade.  Moved from CBR to Pop saving over $630.  Going to 2 MNSSHPs on Sept 29, Oct 1.  All dining booked, trying to change time for one.  Going to celebrate Epcots 35th Birthday and MKs 46.
Going on my 6 WDW vacation and 3rd solo.
Im going Sept 28- Oct 4
If any Disney Princess wants to join for a drink, quick service, snack, ride let me know
34m


----------



## aVASTGrl

DaisyDuck001 said:


> *October 28 - November 11, 2017*
> 
> Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!
> 
> Still looking forward to meeting @godders for MNSSHP on Oct. 29 and for mini-golf in the afternoon of Nov. 4.
> 
> Some of my other plans have changed recently. Just found out that a friend will be with me most of the time during the part of my trip between Oct. 31 - Nov. 6. To accommodate her preferences, I have revised much of my schedule.  Below is a list of the meals and activities where I'm still looking for people to meet up. I'll be starting to make dining reservations soon, so please let me know if you may like to join me for any of these meals, so I can save you a spot.  Also you're welcome to send me a private message with any questions.
> 
> Oct. 28: evening at Yehaa Bob show
> Oct. 29: late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In; then MNSSHP with @godders
> Oct. 30: late breakfast at Garden Grill; early dinner at Via Napoli; evening at Jason and Billy show
> Nov. 3: late evening at Jellyrolls
> Nov. 4: mini-golf in the late afternoon with @godders and my other friend
> Nov. 5: karaoke in the late evening - you can just listen if you prefer not to sing
> Nov. 7: late breakfast at Captain's Grille; late dinner at Rose & Crown
> Nov. 8: early lunch at Tiffin's
> Nov. 9: MVMCP in evening
> Nov. 10: early lunch at Skipper Canteen; early dinner at Artist Point



Working on solidifying my fall dates! I will most likely definitely be doing the MVMCP on the 9th, so put me down for that to start with


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aVASTGrl said:


> Working on solidifying my fall dates! I will most likely definitely be doing the MVMCP on the 9th, so put me down for that to start with


Great! I've made myself a note on my schedule that we'll be meeting for MVMCP that evening, @aVASTGrl!


----------



## MeowWow

I've finally realized, as much as I love traversing the parks with my husband, it would be nice to find some other Disney fans to get a drink with while we're there! Our next trip is Nov. 26 to Dec. 2 - probably staying in Saratoga Springs this time. Just made the reservations today so no concrete plans yet but would love to meet up for a drink or two!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Almost time to make ADRs for my Oct-Nov trip! Will start reserving dining on May 2.


----------



## aVASTGrl

DaisyDuck001 said:


> *October 28 - November 11, 2017*
> 
> Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!
> 
> Still looking forward to meeting @godders for MNSSHP on Oct. 29 and for mini-golf in the afternoon of Nov. 4.
> 
> Some of my other plans have changed recently. Just found out that a friend will be with me most of the time during the part of my trip between Oct. 31 - morning of Nov. 7. To accommodate her preferences, I have revised much of my schedule.  Below is a list of the meals and activities where I'm still looking for people to meet up. I'll be starting to make dining reservations soon, so please let me know if you may like to join me for any of these meals, so I can save you a spot.  Also you're welcome to send me a private message with any questions.
> 
> Oct. 28: evening at Yehaa Bob show
> Oct. 29: late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In; then MNSSHP with @godders
> Oct. 30: late breakfast at Garden Grill; early dinner at Via Napoli; evening at Jason and Billy show
> Nov. 3: late evening at Jellyrolls
> Nov. 4: mini-golf in the late afternoon with @godders and my other friend
> Nov. 5: karaoke in the late evening - you can just listen if you prefer not to sing
> Nov. 7: dinner at Rose & Crown and watch Illuminations
> Nov. 8: early lunch at Tiffin's
> Nov. 9: MVMCP in evening w/@aVASTGrl
> Nov. 10: early lunch at Skipper Canteen; early dinner at Artist Point




Ok, I'm booked for Nov 1st-10th! I've never been to Jellyrolls, and I'm staying at BWI, so I'll come hang out that night! Put me down for Nov. 7, Rose & Crown, as well


----------



## DaisyDuck001

aVASTGrl said:


> Ok, I'm booked for Nov 1st-10th! I've never been to Jellyrolls, and I'm staying at BWI, so I'll come hang out that night! Put me down for Nov. 7, Rose & Crown, as well


OK, good, I'll save you a spot in the Nov. 7 dinner reservation at Rose & Crown.

It will also be good to see you at Jellyrolls. I'd planned to go there right after the MK fireworks on Nov. 3, but I just realized that could have me arriving as late as 11PM. Instead of starting that late, would you be able to do Jellyrolls on Nov. 7 right after Illuminations?


----------



## LadyDiznee123

aVASTGrl said:


> Ok, I'm booked for Nov 1st-10th! I've never been to Jellyrolls, and I'm staying at BWI, so I'll come hang out that night! Put me down for Nov. 7, Rose & Crown, as well



Hello aVASTGrl.  Hope to see you.  You were so much fun in 2015.  My new dates are Nov2nd to Nov7th!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> OK, good, I'll save you a spot in the Nov. 7 dinner reservation at Rose & Crown.
> 
> It will also be good to see you at Jellyrolls. I'd planned to go there right after the MK fireworks on Nov. 3, but I just realized that could have me arriving as late as 11PM. Instead of starting that late, would you be able to do Jellyrolls on Nov. 7 right after Illuminations?



There is a chance that I may be adding one more day, so I'd love to meet you guys at Rose and Crown.  Don't ink me in.  I will know for sure soon enough.
Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## aVASTGrl

DaisyDuck001 said:


> OK, good, I'll save you a spot in the Nov. 7 dinner reservation at Rose & Crown.
> 
> It will also be good to see you at Jellyrolls. I'd planned to go there right after the MK fireworks on Nov. 3, but I just realized that could have me arriving as late as 11PM. Instead of starting that late, would you be able to do Jellyrolls on Nov. 7 right after Illuminations?



Sure! I'll be right next door, so whatever night you want to do Jellyrolls works for me!


----------



## aVASTGrl

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Hello aVASTGrl.  Hope to see you.  You were so much fun in 2015.  My new dates are Nov2nd to Nov7th!



Yay!! So excited to hang out with you again!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> There is a chance that I may be adding one more day, so I'd love to meet you guys at Rose and Crown.  Don't ink me in.  I will know for sure soon enough.
> Hope you guys enjoy!


Thanks! Reservation has been made for Rose and Crown dinner for Nov. 7. I am going with @aVASTGrl, and the other friend who is hanging out with me for most of the previous week. We reserved for a party of four, because another friend of mine had also said "maybe". But I am willing to give the "maybe" spot to the first one who changes her "maybe" to a "yes"! @LadyDiznee123 I hope to see you there, and/or at some of the other activities.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

*October 28 - November 11, 2017*

Hey @godders @Spaceguy55 @LadyDiznee123 @aVASTGrl @Kellie_G3 !!!

Here is an update on my plans:

Oct. 28: evening at Yehaa Bob show
Oct. 29: late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In (space to add one person); MNSSHP
Oct. 30: late breakfast at Garden Grill (space to add three people); early dinner at Via Napoli (space to add one person); evening at Jason and Billy show
Nov. 4: mini-golf in the late afternoon with my other friend
Nov. 5: karaoke in the late evening - you can just listen if you prefer not to sing
Nov. 7: dinner at Rose & Crown w/@aVASTGrl and my other friend; might be able to add one more person
Nov. 7: Jellyrolls (after Illuminations) w/@aVASTGrl
Nov. 8: early lunch at Tiffin's (one space available)
Nov. 9: MVMCP in evening w/@aVASTGrl

If you'd like to join any of the other meals and activities, please let me know. Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Hi! Just a quick trip from Spain to Orlando.. From May 5th to May 8th!!  Anyone wants to ride Space Mountain together?


----------



## Anned279

Going solo from June 10th to 21st.

Have 2 bookings so far for...
Sci fi diner - fri 16th June at 8.55pm
BOG - tues 20th June at 9.20am

Anyone else gonna be there around those dates that fancy doing a park together or catch dinner?

Annie x


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Big sigh.
My Dates have changed again.  I just found out the my Nov 2nd to Nov 7TH was falling smack at the exact time as a marathon - a high crowd.  I then saw that between Dec1 and Dec 15th, crowds are considerably low.  
Hence, my new dates are:
*WEDNESDAY DEC 6TH to  TUESDAY DEC 12TH. *
Looks like I won't be able to see any of my familiar DISer faces this year.  Perhaps next go round. :-(   Hopefully I can meet some new faces.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Big sigh.
> My Dates have changed again.  I just found out the my Nov 2nd to Nov 7TH was falling smack at the exact time as a marathon - a high crowd.  I then saw that between Dec1 and Dec 15th, crowds are considerably low.
> Hence, my new dates are:
> *WEDNESDAY DEC 6TH to  TUESDAY DEC 12TH. *
> Looks like I won't be able to see any of my familiar DISer faces this year.  Perhaps next go round. :-(   Hopefully I can meet some new faces.


Bummer; as I was looking forward to meeting you. I was there last year during that same time. Yes there were some extra people during marathon weekend, but not enough that I'd plan my travel dates around avoiding it. Have a good trip.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Bummer; as I was looking forward to meeting you. I was there last year during that same time. Yes there were some extra people during marathon weekend, but not enough that I'd plan my travel dates around avoiding it. Have a good trip.



Is that so? Gosh.  This is why I'm on the boards.  I need this king of input.  Let get this all figured out.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Is that so? Gosh.  This is why I'm on the boards.  I need this king of input.  Let get this all figured out.


Thanks, I'd rather be the queen of input, but I guess I'll settle for being the king.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Thanks, I'd rather be the queen of input, but I guess I'll settle for being the king.




Hello Daisy...

lol.  Well guess what... I'm back to:
*
NOV 2ND TO NOV 8TH.  (Plus its about 40 dollars less).*
Let's see how this goes.  I am still not booked.  It's in my cart though. 

I just remembered why I thought I knew you (the human mind is so funny).
I hit up Spaceguy via email back in late 2015 or early 2016 - and I recalled that he told me he was going to
hang out with "DaisyDuck" - because you like to do get-togethers. And I dragged him around something awful on rides one EMH night. lol.  I remembered the name very vividly - only because SpaceGuy made mention of you.

In any event. Hope to get this in order and meet up with you all!
Happy Planning!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Thanks, I'd rather be the queen of input, but I guess I'll settle for being the king.



That was the universe guiding me / my hand to embrace your input.  Hail to the "King".. lol..


----------



## DaisyDuck001

LadyDiznee123 said:


> That was the universe guiding me / my hand to embrace your input.  Hail to the "King".. lol..


----------



## behindthegossip

Solo-ish trip from May 18-21. Very flexible itinerary aside from the AP Pandora preview I have booked on the 19th from 3-5pm. Let me know if you'd like to hang out!


----------



## aVASTGrl

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Hello Daisy...
> 
> lol.  Well guess what... I'm back to:
> *
> NOV 2ND TO NOV 8TH.  (Plus its about 40 dollars less).*
> Let's see how this goes.  I am still not booked.  It's in my cart though.
> 
> I just remembered why I thought I knew you (the human mind is so funny).
> I hit up Spaceguy via email back in late 2015 or early 2016 - and I recalled that he told me he was going to
> hang out with "DaisyDuck" - because you like to do get-togethers. And I dragged him around something awful on rides one EMH night. lol.  I remembered the name very vividly - only because SpaceGuy made mention of you.
> 
> In any event. Hope to get this in order and meet up with you all!
> Happy Planning!



You have me on an emotional roller coaster here, Janet!  Stick with these dates so we can hang out  hahaha


----------



## LadyDiznee123

aVASTGrl said:


> You have me on an emotional roller coaster here, Janet!  Stick with these dates so we can hang out  hahaha



Lol. I know.  I'll get it together!


----------



## FoxC63

We're all set to go too!  Arrive 10/26  and Depart 11/1
We'll be staying at BRV - first time there and looking forward to it!  WL is our favorite.

Also wanted to mention I just started my first thread with hope of helping those who plan on attending late August and early September Halloween parties.  If you're interested in creating an itinerary, down load a Character List or Trick or Treat Location List.  They can be found here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125

Woohoo!  Let the party begin!


----------



## Edcot

8/17/17-8/25/17


----------



## paradesintherain

I'll be solo at the world from 10/31-11/4 (and then I meet up with my family). My only real plan is the Halloween party on the first, and then I thought I might just hang out at resorts and Disney Springs!


----------



## JazzyJ622

Solo Trip June 6-11th... and Solo Trip Sep 3-8th. Staying @ POP.


----------



## Punkbar

Anned279 said:


> Going solo from June 10th to 21st.
> 
> Have 2 bookings so far for...
> Sci fi diner - fri 16th June at 8.55pm
> BOG - tues 20th June at 9.20am
> 
> Anyone else gonna be there around those dates that fancy doing a park together or catch dinner?
> 
> Annie x




Hi! I'll be there during those dates! They don't really coincide with your plans so far, but here's what I've got, if you'd like to join. The invitation is open to anyone! 

6/13/17: Dinner at Frontera Cocina (followed by La Nouba)
6/14/17: Lunch at Garden Grill
6/15/17: Lunch at Le Cellier
6/15/17: Dinner at Monsieur Paul
6/16/17: Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern
6/16/17: Dinner at Jungle Navigation Co.
6/16/17: Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party
6/17/17: Breakfast at Hollywood & Vine (Music of Pixar Live Package)
6/17/17: Lunch at Sci-Fi Dine-In
6/17/17: Dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby (Fantasmic Package)
6/18/17: Dinner at Be Our Guest
6/19/17: Lunch at Tiffins (Rivers of Light Package)
6/19/17: Dinner at Yak & Yeti
6/20/17: Dinner at Marrakesh
6/21/17: Lunch at Homecomin


----------



## Anned279

Punkbar said:


> Hi! I'll be there during those dates! They don't really coincide with your plans so far, but here's what I've got, if you'd like to join. The invitation is open to anyone!
> 
> 6/13/17: Dinner at Frontera Cocina (followed by La Nouba)
> 6/14/17: Lunch at Garden Grill
> 6/15/17: Lunch at Le Cellier
> 6/15/17: Dinner at Monsieur Paul
> 6/16/17: Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern
> 6/16/17: Dinner at Jungle Navigation Co.
> 6/16/17: Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party
> 6/17/17: Breakfast at Hollywood & Vine (Music of Pixar Live Package)
> 6/17/17: Lunch at Sci-Fi Dine-In
> 6/17/17: Dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby (Fantasmic Package)
> 6/18/17: Dinner at Be Our Guest
> 6/19/17: Lunch at Tiffins (Rivers of Light Package)
> 6/19/17: Dinner at Yak & Yeti
> 6/20/17: Dinner at Marrakesh
> 6/21/17: Lunch at Homecomin




Hi, would be great to catch up as we're both there at the same time. Are you doing any parks? My dining plans have changed as my friend I was meeting has cancelled on me. I'm going to look over my plans tonight as I really want to do the Pixar music live and fantasmic brown derby!!
My email is anned279@yahoo.co.uk if you want to message me direct

Annie xx


----------



## Anned279

Punkbar said:


> Hi! I'll be there during those dates! They don't really coincide with your plans so far, but here's what I've got, if you'd like to join. The invitation is open to anyone!
> 
> 6/13/17: Dinner at Frontera Cocina (followed by La Nouba)
> 6/14/17: Lunch at Garden Grill
> 6/15/17: Lunch at Le Cellier
> 6/15/17: Dinner at Monsieur Paul
> 6/16/17: Lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern
> 6/16/17: Dinner at Jungle Navigation Co.
> 6/16/17: Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party
> 6/17/17: Breakfast at Hollywood & Vine (Music of Pixar Live Package)
> 6/17/17: Lunch at Sci-Fi Dine-In
> 6/17/17: Dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby (Fantasmic Package)
> 6/18/17: Dinner at Be Our Guest
> 6/19/17: Lunch at Tiffins (Rivers of Light Package)
> 6/19/17: Dinner at Yak & Yeti
> 6/20/17: Dinner at Marrakesh
> 6/21/17: Lunch at Homecomin




Hey Punkbar - I'd love to join you on 6/17 for the Hollywood studios day (Pixar live and fantasmic) and 6/18 for MK and BOG dinner. That's if you'd be happy to add me to your bookings but I've actually got both those days free now so just let me know if you would like some company. Also do you have any fast passes booked those days?


----------



## jeffa213

Hey everyone
going to be in disneyland from june 17-19, anyone else in the park at that time?


----------



## OmegaxWk

Hello!

I haven't decided when i'll be going to WDW/Orlando, but I do know I'll be visiting sometime between July and August


----------



## Paddy Pat

OmegaxWk said:


> Hello!
> 
> I haven't decided when i'll be going to WDW/Orlando, but I do know I'll be visiting sometime between July and August



I am headed down 8/21 (Monday)-8/27 (Sunday).  Made some ADR but nothing concrete.


----------



## BethRosee15

I've got Disneyland Paris booked for October 13th-16th  then a solo trip to WDW next year, October 19th-26th!


----------



## Punkbar

Anned279 said:


> Hi, would be great to catch up as we're both there at the same time. Are you doing any parks? My dining plans have changed as my friend I was meeting has cancelled on me. I'm going to look over my plans tonight as I really want to do the Pixar music live and fantasmic brown derby!!
> My email is anned279@yahoo.co.uk if you want to message me direct
> 
> Annie xx



Hi, just emailed you, FYI!


----------



## brad813

Need to meet up with someone for 9/24/17(MNSSHP) and 9/26/17(for Epcot).  Those are the two days I need another person to hang out with, but I will be staying from 9/24-9/28 at the very least.  If you are staying off property, I will be happy to add you to my reservation so you have access to the evening EMH for Epcot on 9/26.  I had planned to start my Epcot day around 9am or 10am due to the availability of EMH that night.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Hi all!! I'll be there from 17th to 20th June 2017!!  Anyone there to visit Pandora or to have some drinks/meal?


----------



## xxsmileykyliexx

Hey guys I'll be in wdw 1st Nov- 11th Nov this year, first solo Trip!


----------



## megveg

hey everyone! I'll be in WDW Sept 26th - Oct 4th. Can be solo for chunks, have some meetups planned, who wants to high five at Epcots 35th?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

megveg said:


> hey everyone! I'll be in WDW Sept 26th - Oct 4th. Can be solo for chunks, have some meetups planned, who wants to high five at Epcots 35th?



I will be going solo Sept 28th to Oct 4th.  Will be at Epcot in morning and lunch to celebrate Epcot's 35th Birthday.  Then off to MK to celebrate MK's 46 Birthday and MNSSHP.


----------



## John207

Hello all,

I'll be in WDW staying at a on property resort for a week starting June 2017.  Give me a shout if you'll be in the area too.

-John


----------



## megveg

Goofy'sPal said:


> I will be going solo Sept 28th to Oct 4th.  Will be at Epcot in morning and lunch to celebrate Epcot's 35th Birthday.  Then off to MK to celebrate MK's 46 Birthday and MNSSHP.



I'll be at Epcot that morning bright and early! My goal is to do Food & wine stuff that day but if the crowds are insane, I'll need a backup plan. the 26th is my MNSSHP night


----------



## Goofy'sPal

megveg said:


> I'll be at Epcot that morning bright and early! My goal is to do Food & wine stuff that day but if the crowds are insane, I'll need a backup plan. the 26th is my MNSSHP night



I will also be at Epcot bright and early at rope drop for some rides and meet and greats.  Lunch at 1:30 Garden Grill then MNSSHP also going to MNSSHP on the 29th.  Wonders how Epcot will celebrate the 35th Birthday. My Dreams agent said they will probably do something but MK wont for the 46th Birthday.


----------



## Elizabeth Carter

I would Like to visit all of Orlando parks a Disney cruise and Miami between November 13- Beginning of Dec. I am looking for room mates.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

plutogappie said:


> October 20th - november 13th


Hi @plutogappie, would you like to meet up for any of the following evening activities:

Yehaa Bob show on Oct. 28, or Nov. 8?
Karaoke at Kimono's on Nov. 5?
Jellyrolls on Nov. 7?

And/or, any of these meals:

Oct. 29 late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In
Oct. 30 late breakfast at Garden Grill; dinner at Via Napoli
Nov. 8 lunch at Tiffin's

?


----------



## plutogappie

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi @plutogappie, would you like to meet up for any of the following evening activities:
> 
> Yehaa Bob show on Oct. 28, or Nov. 8?
> Karaoke at Kimono's on Nov. 5?
> Jellyrolls on Nov. 7?
> 
> And/or, any of these meals:
> 
> Oct. 29 late lunch at Sci Fi Dine In
> Oct. 30 late breakfast at Garden Grill; dinner at Via Napoli
> Nov. 8 lunch at Tiffin's
> 
> ?



 I promised myself to try something new every time I come to Disneyworld. I've never done Karaoke at Kimono's before  I would like to meet up for that one.


----------



## croach

WDW for Wine & Dine runDisney weekend - 11/3-11/6. Looking forward to seeing Food and Wine, Pandora, new MK fireworks, and hopefully ROL this time. Happy to meet up for any of those or food/drinks. Also just saw that Living Colour(I'm old) is playing for Eat to the Beat so might try to check that out one night. Not sure if I can fit all this in though.


----------



## bellaally

I will be running in the race and will be there from Nov2-7th.


----------



## Minimunchlax

I'll be headed to D23 and Disneyland park July 14-17 would be nice to meet some new people because I'll be solo.


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> I'll be at Epcot that morning bright and early! My goal is to do Food & wine stuff that day but if the crowds are insane, I'll need a backup plan. the 26th is my MNSSHP night





Goofy'sPal said:


> I will also be at Epcot bright and early at rope drop for some rides and meet and greats.  Lunch at 1:30 Garden Grill then MNSSHP also going to MNSSHP on the 29th.  Wonders how Epcot will celebrate the 35th Birthday. My Dreams agent said they will probably do something but MK wont for the 46th Birthday.



Hey guys, i'll also be there from 25th-30th. What day is Epcot's 35th? I want to do lots of food and wine but I was planning on trying to avoid the weekend in case it's mad busy. I was thinking trying to catch one of the Sugar Ray or 38 Special concerts that week? Think they are wed-fri nights maybe but need to check the dates. Also doing MNSSHP on 26th!


----------



## megveg

Bopsie said:


> Hey guys, i'll also be there from 25th-30th. What day is Epcot's 35th? I want to do lots of food and wine but I was planning on trying to avoid the weekend in case it's mad busy. I was thinking trying to catch one of the Sugar Ray or 38 Special concerts that week? Think they are wed-fri nights maybe but need to check the dates. Also doing MNSSHP on 26th!



Epcots 35rh is October 1st! I have a pre-park3 opening ADR at garden grille that I snagged so I'm pumped for that! We should do a 9/26 MNSSHP hallo-meet-up!  I wanna see sugar ray too but unsure of what day, I'll definitely get back to you on that as I need to check with travel buddy to see what were doing for fastpass.  how many in your travel party (@Bopsie and @Goofy'sPal )


----------



## megveg

brad813 said:


> Need to meet up with someone for 9/24/17(MNSSHP) and 9/26/17(for Epcot).  Those are the two days I need another person to hang out with, but I will be staying from 9/24-9/28 at the very least.  If you are staying off property, I will be happy to add you to my reservation so you have access to the evening EMH for Epcot on 9/26.  I had planned to start my Epcot day around 9am or 10am due to the availability of EMH that night.



I'm not at those parks those days but will be around the 26th - 4th if you want to high five or take in a ride


----------



## Goofy'sPal

megveg said:


> Epcots 35rh is October 1st! I have a pre-park3 opening ADR at garden grille that I snagged so I'm pumped for that! We should do a 9/26 MNSSHP hallo-meet-up!  I wanna see sugar ray too but unsure of what day, I'll definitely get back to you on that as I need to check with travel buddy to see what were doing for fastpass.  how many in your travel party (@Bopsie and @Goofy'sPal )



For me its a solo trip and I will be celebrating Epcot's 35 and will be at Garden Grill for lunch.


----------



## brad813

megveg said:


> Epcots 35rh is October 1st! I have a pre-park3 opening ADR at garden grille that I snagged so I'm pumped for that! We should do a 9/26 MNSSHP hallo-meet-up!  I wanna see sugar ray too but unsure of what day, I'll definitely get back to you on that as I need to check with travel buddy to see what were doing for fastpass.  how many in your travel party (@Bopsie and @Goofy'sPal )



Keep in mind Sugar Ray is 9/25-9/27.  38 Special starts on 9/28(I am seeing them at Busch Gardens Williamsburg next month though).


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> Epcots 35rh is October 1st! I have a pre-park3 opening ADR at garden grille that I snagged so I'm pumped for that! We should do a 9/26 MNSSHP hallo-meet-up!  I wanna see sugar ray too but unsure of what day, I'll definitely get back to you on that as I need to check with travel buddy to see what were doing for fastpass.  how many in your travel party (@Bopsie and @Goofy'sPal )





Goofy'sPal said:


> For me its a solo trip and I will be celebrating Epcot's 35 and will be at Garden Grill for lunch.



Also a solo tripper, first timer although may be meeting people out there. Not sure yet but i'm planning around myself anyways  I leave on the 1st  so I may miss Epcot's birthday, unless I literally just get there for the morning but we'll see. Def up for a hallo-meet and greet with you guys though. I'm 30, travelling from Scotland. Fairly normal! I don't know how you message on here - maybe i'm too new?


----------



## brad813

Bopsie said:


> Also a solo tripper, first timer although may be meeting people out there. Not sure yet but i'm planning around myself anyways  I leave on the 1st  so I may miss Epcot's birthday, unless I literally just get there for the morning but we'll see. Def up for a hallo-meet and greet with you guys though. I'm 30, travelling from Scotland. Fairly normal! I don't know how you message on here - maybe i'm too new?



Takes ten messages before you can inbox someone.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Bopsie said:


> Also a solo tripper, first timer although may be meeting people out there. Not sure yet but i'm planning around myself anyways  I leave on the 1st  so I may miss Epcot's birthday, unless I literally just get there for the morning but we'll see. Def up for a hallo-meet and greet with you guys though. I'm 30, travelling from Scotland. Fairly normal! I don't know how you message on here - maybe i'm too new?



This is going to be my third solo trip to WDW if u have any questions I might be able to help u.  Let me know.  Im not expert but getting pretty good with WDW.  Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## mrsverret

I'm going for a solo bday trip sept 4-8. my first solo trip! hopefully attending mnsshp on sept 7th. i'll decided for sure once it gets closer.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Doing a semi-solo trip October 6-11 for Food & Wine and solo Christmas Dec 6-10!  Can't wait!


----------



## megveg

Bopsie said:


> Also a solo tripper, first timer although may be meeting people out there. Not sure yet but i'm planning around myself





Goofy'sPal said:


> This is going to be my third solo trip to WDW



Are you both planning on watching Boo To You at the Party? I was hoping to do the second run through then watch the last Villians spectacular from the hub


----------



## Goofy'sPal

megveg said:


> Are you both planning on watching Boo To You at the Party? I was hoping to do the second run through then watch the last Villians spectacular from the hub



I love Boo to You Parade.  Going to at least 2 parades.  U mean Hocus Pocus?  Its great.


----------



## HeatherI

December 16-23.  
I haven't put it in stone yet but that's the plan.  It would be so nice having a peep to meet for a bit.


----------



## Adam W

heading over from Oct 8th -19th, would love to find people to meet up with.


----------



## GeorgiaMu

I'll be there Oct 18-22 so I can go to Food and Wine Festival. It's been 3 years since I've been to F&W and I really want to go again so going it solo! Did my first solo trip in Feb for Princess race weekend and loved every moment!!


----------



## Edcot

August 17-25, 2017.


----------



## HeatherI

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Is that so? Gosh.  This is why I'm on the boards.  I need this king of input.  Let get this all figured out.



I may be going the week of December 3rd.  I'll keep the board up to date when I make my reservations.


----------



## IvyWinter

Ill be down in 2 weeks, July 24th to 27th. If anyone is up to meet up, let me know!


----------



## absolutmey

Thinking of going solo for the SW Half April 21-25


----------



## AlexDarling

Mr Darling and I will be spending 24 hours bouncing around the parks starting this Friday morning the 14th. Would love to meet up with other like minded fun people!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Been a while since I have posted here, so thought I would say again that I am a local(who works for the mouse) and I am always down to meet up with new people!


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> Are you both planning on watching Boo To You at the Party? I was hoping to do the second run through then watch the last Villians spectacular from the hub



I'm definitely wanting to see the parade and the hocus pocus show if that's what you're talking about? I thought staying to the end would be a good idea as assuming a lot of the wee kids won't make it that late and might get quieter! Hadn't thought about where to watch things from yet but open to suggestions!


----------



## brad813

megveg said:


> I'm not at those parks those days but will be around the 26th - 4th if you want to high five or take in a ride



Not sure if I answered this, but the 26th is either my Epcot or Hollywood Studios day, not sure which.  We can work something out.  I already inboxed you.


----------



## Valbot

Looking like week of October will be a trip down to WDW and Universal for me.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Valbot said:


> Looking like week of October will be a trip down to WDW and Universal for me.


Which week of October?


----------



## OmegaxWk

Visiting WDW next month for vacation by myself. Would love to get to know fellow solo travelers during this time. :]


----------



## Leagill

I'll be around Sept 10th-24th if anyone's about!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im so exited.  Counting down.  Next Sunday will mark 2 months.  Fast Pasts next Sunday!!!  My last thing to complete my vacation.  Will be there Sept 28-Oct 4 if any Disney Princess wants to meet up for a Drink, Quick Service, Ride, etc.  3rd solo trip.  Im 34 m from NJ.  I love Disney so much.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

I'll be there from September 6th through the 12th. Anyone else?


----------



## Nilmerg

I'm heading to Disney World November 27 to December 1, 2017. If anyone else is going to be there and wants to meet up, let me know.


----------



## megveg

Contemplating a quick trip Nov 12-14 too! (Thursday is my Fastpass day for my sept 26-oct 4th trip!)


----------



## dismom2001

Thinking about Sept 4-8th. Second solo trip, typically its me and my girls 2-3 times a year.


----------



## smokeyblue

Planning on my first solo Sept 23-Sept 30.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I will be solo from September 23rd to October 1st


----------



## captaindavidhook

Bopsie said:


> Hey guys, i'll also be there from 25th-30th. What day is Epcot's 35th? I want to do lots of food and wine but I was planning on trying to avoid the weekend in case it's mad busy. I was thinking trying to catch one of the Sugar Ray or 38 Special concerts that week? Think they are wed-fri nights maybe but need to check the dates. Also doing MNSSHP on 26th!


Going to see Sugar Ray on that Monday myself. They are from the 25th to 27th I believe.


----------



## Edcot

Leagill said:


> I'll be around Sept 10th-24th if anyone's about!


Darn, I'll be there August 17-25th!  Coming from California.  2017 is the first year I've finally made it to WDW!  Third trip this year. I've been to Disneyland many times. Actually prefer Disney World over Land. Most Californian's like Disneyland better...  Disneyland has just gotten too crowded like everything else here in California!


----------



## megveg

captaindavidhook said:


> I will be solo from September 23rd to October 1st



going to MNSSHP at any point?


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> going to MNSSHP at any point?


Yes the 24th and 26th


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I will be at MNSSHP Sept 29, Oct 1


----------



## Bopsie

captaindavidhook said:


> Going to see Sugar Ray on that Monday myself. They are from the 25th to 27th I believe.


Hey! I had planned to see the Star Wars fireworks that night but plans could change. Just been trying not to plan things out around fastpasses this week!
There may be a few of us at Halloween party on the 26th (I keep saying 27th but it's the tuesday anyways )
Also will be eating and drinking around the world later in the week for sure!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Bopsie said:


> Hey! I had planned to see the Star Wars fireworks that night but plans could change. Just been trying not to plan things out around fastpasses this week!
> There may be a few of us at Halloween party on the 26th (I keep saying 27th but it's the tuesday anyways )
> Also will be eating and drinking around the world later in the week for sure!


I am also going to be eating and drinking around the world a few times.  Would love to met up with a few people to tour epcot. Hopefully I can say  hi and make some new disney friends.


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> hey everyone! I'll be in WDW Sept 26th - Oct 4th. Can be solo for chunks, have some meetups planned, who wants to high five at Epcots 35th?





smokeyblue said:


> Planning on my first solo Sept 23-Sept 30.





captaindavidhook said:


> I am also going to be eating and drinking around the world a few times.  Would love to met up with a few people to tour epcot. Hopefully I can say  hi and make some new disney friends.



I was thinking maybe Epcot on the Thursday 29th to do food and wine and also see 38 special at night  but thinking I might return on the Saturday too. Not sure if the crowds will make it a great atmosphere at night or just be manic?! I keep watching food and wine videos from last year on youtube. I think I need to lose a tonne of weight so I can put it all back on again there!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Will be at Epcot Oct first morning till lunch.  Epcot part of day Oct 3 after breakfast.  Just found out there is EMH at night Sept 28.  It will be my first day.  Prob hop over after HS.  Epcot is not my favorite park.  Magic Kingdom is by far my favorite and will be spending parts of 4 days there.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Bopsie said:


> I was thinking maybe Epcot on the Thursday 29th to do food and wine and also see 38 special at night  but thinking I might return on the Saturday too. Not sure if the crowds will make it a great atmosphere at night or just be manic?! I keep watching food and wine videos from last year on youtube. I think I need to lose a tonne of weight so I can put it all back on again there!!


I will be at Epcot during the day that much I have scheduled. For that evening tenantly I have scheduled Animal Kingdom. The reason why is because usually Animal Kingdom has EmH at night and they're usually open on Thursday nights to midnight. I'm hoping that stays true to form but crossing fingers. Would love to meet up that day if you're interested let me know if the stars align and we can go from there.


----------



## megveg

captaindavidhook said:


> I will be at Epcot during the day that much I have scheduled. For that evening tenantly I have scheduled Animal Kingdom. The reason why is because usually Animal Kingdom has EmH at night and they're usually open on Thursday nights to midnight. I'm hoping that stays true to form but crossing fingers. Would love to meet up that day if you're interested let me know if the stars align and we can go from there.



Im at Epcot all day on Thursday


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> Im at Epcot all day on Thursday


Awesome,  would love to met up and tour food and wine with you. Let me if your interested.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Booked my Fast Passes Sunday.  Got just about everything I wanted.  Didnt get Flight of Passage.


----------



## Oswald's Fury

Goofy'sPal said:


> Booked my Fast Passes Sunday.  Got just about everything I wanted.  Didnt get Flight of Passage.


We will be there from Sunday, September 9-Saturday, September 16 and would LOVE to meet up with other Disers!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Oswald's Fury said:


> We will be there from Sunday, September 9-Saturday, September 16 and would LOVE to meet up with other Disers!



Will miss u.  Im going to be there from Sept 28- Oct 4.  Good luck,  and have fun.


----------



## captaindavidhook

captaindavidhook said:


> Awesome,  would love to met up and tour food and wine with you. Let me if your interested.


So I'll take that as a yes Meg


----------



## Oswald's Fury

Darn! Have a great trip too!!!


----------



## TheGoofFather

I'll be there 9/22 through 9/30 with a conference distracting me from WDW during some of the weekdays. 

I haven't been to WDW since 2007, so I'm super excited!


----------



## DebºoºS

I'll be there Sept 26th- Oct 4th for Epcot 35. Any meet ups happening?


----------



## useakiss

dismom2001 said:


> Thinking about Sept 4-8th. Second solo trip, typically its me and my girls 2-3 times a year.


Hey, I'm going Sept 2-10th. It's the first time in 35 years, and a solo trip. Would be cool to meet up with somebody at some point and have a drink/snack and exchange tips and stories.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Going HEA dessert Party on 8/17 love to have company if anyone is interested.  Space still available.


----------



## Jross34

ill be there tomorrow august 3rd solo if anyone wants to join me. 30 year old male.  Send me a message


----------



## mizlizstl

Hi all! Just planned my 2nd solo Disney trip for Oct 23-27 - but may have some friends join for a day or two. Planning on MNNSHP on either the 24th or 26th.


----------



## megveg

this is super far off, but ill be flying into disney the morning of Feb 6th, spending the day at MK, then flying home at 9pm if anyone wants to hang out!


----------



## megveg

DebºoºS said:


> I'll be there Sept 26th- Oct 4th for Epcot 35. Any meet ups happening?


captaindavidhook , bopsie, goofy's pal and I will all be around those days (you have the exact dates I do!!) MNSSHP on the 26th will be a hang out time, as well as Oct 1 for Epcots Bday!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Have my FPs for Oct 1 at Epcot.  Lunch at 1:30 and then straight over to MK for MNSSHP.  Not much time in Epcot that day.  Also hoping to celebrate Epcot's 35.  Have a second day in Epcot.  Also just found out arrival day has EMH at night.  Not my favorite park.  MK is.  Am hoping to see Illuminations but might miss it this time as trying to see all the other night time shows.  When I was at WDW in 2015 there was 3 night time shows and now there are 5.


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> captaindavidhook , bopsie, goofy's pal and I will all be around those days (you have the exact dates I do!!) MNSSHP on the 26th will be a hang out time, as well as Oct 1 for Epcots Bday!


Ok definitely the 26th sounds good to me. I leave the 1st, but will be at Epcot on that Thursday the 28th. Also spending a day at universal. Will be there from 23rd to 1st


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Sorry about my long rambling messages.  If anyone wants to know my Fast Passes and Dinning though let me know.  3rd solo vacation and second in 3 years.  Do hope to go back for the 50th.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

It looks like I'm just barely missing several people by a day or two. Is anybody else going to be at WDW between August 29 and September 3?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Brian_WDW74 said:


> It looks like I'm just barely missing several people by a day or two. Is anybody else going to be at WDW between August 29 and September 3?


No, it looks like you'll have the parks all to yourself. Enjoy the short lines!


----------



## LaurenT

I'll  be alone in the world from May 2 - 8, 2018!


----------



## useakiss

Brian_WDW74 said:


> It looks like I'm just barely missing several people by a day or two. Is anybody else going to be at WDW between August 29 and September 3?


I'm flying in on the 2nd and probably bumming around Disney Springs that night after checking in, and then having brunch at Kona Cafe before heading for a waterpark on the 3rd if you're interested in meeting up.

Oh, and your avatar made me laugh.


----------



## Northrup113

I will be going to WDW solo (first solo trip) Sept 21-27 2017!


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> captaindavidhook , bopsie, goofy's pal and I will all be around those days (you have the exact dates I do!!) MNSSHP on the 26th will be a hang out time, as well as Oct 1 for Epcots Bday!





captaindavidhook said:


> Ok definitely the 26th sounds good to me. I leave the 1st, but will be at Epcot on that Thursday the 28th. Also spending a day at universal. Will be there from 23rd to 1st



Sounds like we are going to have a great wee group for a meet up! So definitely Halloween party on 26th and then eat and drink round the world on Thursday 28th? I keep watching food and wine videos on YouTube and I am sooooo excited to try it all! 
Anyone else welcome to join. We can think of a time and meeting point nearer the time?


----------



## Northrup113

Bopsie said:


> Sounds like we are going to have a great wee group for a meet up! So definitely Halloween party on 26th and then eat and drink round the world on Thursday 28th? I keep watching food and wine videos on YouTube and I am sooooo excited to try it all!
> Anyone else welcome to join. We can think of a time and meeting point nearer the time?


I am also going to MNSSHP on the 26th! I would love to join. How, when, where to meet?


----------



## captaindavidhook

Bopsie said:


> Sounds like we are going to have a great wee group for a meet up! So definitely Halloween party on 26th and then eat and drink round the world on Thursday 28th? I keep watching food and wine videos on YouTube and I am sooooo excited to try it all!
> Anyone else welcome to join. We can think of a time and meeting point nearer the time?


I totally agree. Will be a lot of fun, that's for sure.  I have never been to Food & Wine either. Thank you I've been watching the videos as well from the food and wine and very much can't wait to explore all the countries and eat and drink my way around the world of course. Yes we should think of a place and a time for our group or bunch of new friends I should say to meet up. Are you planning on spending the whole day at Epcot that Thursday just curious?


----------



## captaindavidhook

Northrup113 said:


> I am also going to MNSSHP on the 26th! I would love to join. How, when, where to meet?


Sounfs great.  Hopefully we all can designate a time and place for the 26th and go from there. So looking forward to this.


----------



## Bopsie

DebºoºS said:


> I'll be there Sept 26th- Oct 4th for Epcot 35. Any meet ups happening?





megveg said:


> captaindavidhook , bopsie, goofy's pal and I will all be around those days (you have the exact dates I do!!) MNSSHP on the 26th will be a hang out time, as well as Oct 1 for Epcots Bday!





Northrup113 said:


> I am also going to MNSSHP on the 26th! I would love to join. How, when, where to meet?





captaindavidhook said:


> I totally agree. Will be a lot of fun, that's for sure.  I have never been to Food & Wine either. Thank you I've been watching the videos as well from the food and wine and very much can't wait to explore all the countries and eat and drink my way around the world of course. Yes we should think of a place and a time for our group or bunch of new friends I should say to meet up. Are you planning on spending the whole day at Epcot that Thursday just curious?



Sorry if i've missed anyone but just tagging away to the people that seem to be there the same time! 
I plan to go to Epcot probably late morning or lunchtime on the Thursday but really just playing it by ear and see how things are when i'm there? I love illuminations so i'll probably stay for that at night and want to see 38 special.

As for the MNSSHP on the 26th - does anyone have any strong ideas of where to meet or what time? I think Megveg and myself have similar plans of doing a few fastpasses before it and will be in the park from about 3pm ish but maybe we could meet a little later on. I'm trying to think of a good spot, I haven't been for 4 years so I can't really think of specifics other than maybe just beside the Walt and Mickey statue? Or maybe one of the less popular ones...Dumbo? 
Is everyone dressing up? If so, we'll need to say before so we know who we're looking for! I haven't made a decision yet...
This is so exciting, I had booked my trip not planning on meeting anyone at all and now it looks like we're gonna have a whole gang of Disney pals!


----------



## Northrup113

Bopsie said:


> Sorry if i've missed anyone but just tagging away to the people that seem to be there the same time!
> I plan to go to Epcot probably late morning or lunchtime on the Thursday but really just playing it by ear and see how things are when i'm there? I love illuminations so i'll probably stay for that at night and want to see 38 special.
> 
> As for the MNSSHP on the 26th - does anyone have any strong ideas of where to meet or what time? I think Megveg and myself have similar plans of doing a few fastpasses before it and will be in the park from about 3pm ish but maybe we could meet a little later on. I'm trying to think of a good spot, I haven't been for 4 years so I can't really think of specifics other than maybe just beside the Walt and Mickey statue? Or maybe one of the less popular ones...Dumbo?
> Is everyone dressing up? If so, we'll need to say before so we know who we're looking for! I haven't made a decision yet...
> This is so exciting, I had booked my trip not planning on meeting anyone at all and now it looks like we're gonna have a whole gang of Disney pals!


I have a bright green Mike Wazowski t-shirt that I purchased last time I was there! Can't miss it...very large eyeball !! Quite a conversation piece!!!


----------



## Northrup113

Northrup113 said:


> I have a bright green Mike Wazowski t-shirt that I purchased last time I was there! Can't miss it...very large eyeball !! Quite a conversation piece!!!


Just a thought, Since it is a Halloween party, How about meeting at the entrance to the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## megveg

@captaindavidhook @Bopsie @Goofy'sPal  @Northrup113 (IDK why it won't tag you 

For the party, my goal is Fireworks and 2nd parade and then last showing of the Villains stage show at midnight. I'm planning on dressing as a Jungle cruise skipper or Merida. How cool would a DISer mansion ride be! I'm totally down for that  

Edit to add: for Thursday, I'll be at Epcot for food and wine all day with a late stop AT Disney springs for there throwback drinks at dockside margaritas, need a kungaloosh!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> @captaindavidhook @Bopsie @Goofy'sPal  @Northrup113 (IDK why it won't tag you
> 
> For the party, my goal is Fireworks and 2nd parade and then last showing of the Villains stage show at midnight. I'm planning on dressing as a Jungle cruise skipper or Merida. How cool would a DISer mansion ride be! I'm totally down for that
> 
> Edit to add: for Thursday, I'll be at Epcot for food and wine all day with a late stop AT Disney springs for there throwback drinks at dockside margaritas, need a kungaloosh!!





Bopsie said:


> Sorry if i've missed anyone but just tagging away to the people that seem to be there the same time!
> I plan to go to Epcot probably late morning or lunchtime on the Thursday but really just playing it by ear and see how things are when i'm there? I love illuminations so i'll probably stay for that at night and want to see 38 special.
> 
> As for the MNSSHP on the 26th - does anyone have any strong ideas of where to meet or what time? I think Megveg and myself have similar plans of doing a few fastpasses before it and will be in the park from about 3pm ish but maybe we could meet a little later on. I'm trying to think of a good spot, I haven't been for 4 years so I can't really think of specifics other than maybe just beside the Walt and Mickey statue? Or maybe one of the less popular ones...Dumbo?
> Is everyone dressing up? If so, we'll need to say before so we know who we're looking for! I haven't made a decision yet...
> This is so exciting, I had booked my trip not planning on meeting anyone at all and now it looks like we're gonna have a whole gang of Disney pals!




Ok so here goes:


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> @captaindavidhook @Bopsie @Goofy'sPal  @Northrup113 (IDK why it won't tag you
> 
> For the party, my goal is Fireworks and 2nd parade and then last showing of the Villains stage show at midnight. I'm planning on dressing as a Jungle cruise skipper or Merida. How cool would a DISer mansion ride be! I'm totally down for that
> 
> Edit to add: for Thursday, I'll be at Epcot for food and wine all day with a late stop AT Disney springs for there throwback drinks at dockside margaritas, need a kungaloosh!!






Bopsie said:


> Sorry if i've missed anyone but just tagging away to the people that seem to be there the same time!
> I plan to go to Epcot probably late morning or lunchtime on the Thursday but really just playing it by ear and see how things are when i'm there? I love illuminations so i'll probably stay for that at night and want to see 38 special.
> 
> As for the MNSSHP on the 26th - does anyone have any strong ideas of where to meet or what time? I think Megveg and myself have similar plans of doing a few fastpasses before it and will be in the park from about 3pm ish but maybe we could meet a little later on. I'm trying to think of a good spot, I haven't been for 4 years so I can't really think of specifics other than maybe just beside the Walt and Mickey statue? Or maybe one of the less popular ones...Dumbo?
> Is everyone dressing up? If so, we'll need to say before so we know who we're looking for! I haven't made a decision yet...
> This is so exciting, I had booked my trip not planning on meeting anyone at all and now it looks like we're gonna have a whole gang of Disney pals!





Northrup113 said:


> I have a bright green Mike Wazowski t-shirt that I purchased last time I was there! Can't miss it...very large eyeball !! Quite a conversation piece!!!





Northrup113 said:


> Just a thought, Since it is a Halloween party, How about meeting at the entrance to the Haunted Mansion?





megveg said:


> @captaindavidhook @Bopsie @Goofy'sPal  @Northrup113 (IDK why it won't tag you
> 
> For the party, my goal is Fireworks and 2nd parade and then last showing of the Villains stage show at midnight. I'm planning on dressing as a Jungle cruise skipper or Merida. How cool would a DISer mansion ride be! I'm totally down for that
> 
> Edit to add: for Thursday, I'll be at Epcot for food and wine all day with a late stop AT Disney springs for there throwback drinks at dockside margaritas, need a kungaloosh!!



So hopefully this quoting all works lol As far as meeting up on the 26th I am fine with meeting up possibly before the party starts. I am spending the morning at AK and planned on getting there around 530 or so. Does that work for anyone? Where to meet, good question. Maybe a ride like northrup said would be very cool. To bad Splash Mountain is on rehab, oh well. Love Haunted Mansion ideal! 

At present time I wasn't planning on dressing up for party, who knows maybe that will change. I do like the ideal on seeing 2nd parade and last show of villains. That's works excellent. 

As far as 28th goes Bopsie, I will be there more or less in the late morning. Probe when the food and wine festival opens. Excited about touring and seeing all the fun. I love Disney Springs Meg!!! I also wasn't planning on meeting anyone but this is soo great that I have the opportunity to meet and make a few friends from dis. How cool is that? If anyone has any more ideals please feel free to share. I'm sure as we get close we can come to some sort of time and place to meet. I'm sure it will all work out well.


----------



## Andrew015

Valbot said:


> Looking like week of October will be a trip down to WDW and Universal for me.



I'm thinking of a week in October as well, haven't finalized any dates yet.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I go away for a day an this place is busy.  I will be at MNSSHP Sept 29 and Oct 1


----------



## smokeyblue

Hey guys, I think I'm going to go to the Halloween party on the 26th.    I'm doing AK on Thursday evening, but have the morning and early afternoon free and I would be down for late cocktails at Disney Springs.


----------



## megveg

smokeyblue said:


> Hey guys, I think I'm going to go to the Halloween party on the 26th.    I'm doing AK on Thursday evening, but have the morning and early afternoon free and I would be down for late cocktails at Disney Springs.



there's a whole bunch of us going to the party on the 26th  Epcot seems to be the choice for Thursday but I will definitely be at Disney springs later on for the last day of their throw back drinks


----------



## Northrup113

TheGoofFather said:


> I'll be there 9/22 through 9/30 with a conference distracting me from WDW during some of the weekdays.
> 
> I haven't been to WDW since 2007, so I'm super excited!


I will be there 9/21-9/27!. MNSSHP on the 26th if you would like to meet up!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Any ladies going October 8-11?  I have a good deal at Beach Club but can't quite afford it myself and I'm wondering if it would be too creepy to see if anyone wanted a roommate?


----------



## frenchieSteven

I'll be there September 15 - 17, doing MNSSHP the 15th, anybody will be there?


----------



## ShadowBoxer

I know I am a new here but I am solo traveling to Orlando this coming  Labor Day weekend. I will be there September 1st-4th (but I am actually leaving on the 4th) so I will be there three days. I am only spending one day at Disney World parks  (September 2nd) with a 1 day park hopper pass. I am also going to Universal Orlando on September 3rd.  But I am staying at a hotel literally within walking distance to Disney Springs so I will be hanging out there all three nights ( I think).


----------



## Valbot

Doing a split stay between Disney and Universal Oct 23-30. Need to check out Halloween Horror Nights finally.


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> there's a whole bunch of us going to the party on the 26th  Epcot seems to be the choice for Thursday but I will definitely be at Disney springs later on for the last day of their throw back drinks



I dunno what throwback drinks are but I'm up for most things that involve good drinks!!


----------



## megveg

Bopsie said:


> I dunno what throwback drinks are but I'm up for most things that involve good drinks!!



They're bringing back drinks from the old Pleasure Island clubs


----------



## Joshua Wyatt

I'm going down the 22nd-255th of Sept for HHN. I'll spend maybe a day 1/2 at the disney parks has I have plans to do the unmasking the horror your that Sunday. If you going to HHN I'll meet up with anyone either near toothsomes or in The park near minions


----------



## DisneyFan2013

I plan to be there 10/30-11/1. I can't wait to see Happily Ever After for the first time on 10/30!


----------



## megveg

Northrup113 said:


> I will be there 9/21-9/27!. MNSSHP on the 26th if you would like to meet up!



party meetup on the 26th, wooooo!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> party meetup on the 26th, wooooo!!


Sorry I have not said much in this thread this week, it has been a hectic week. With that said, yes the 26th for MNSSHP sounds like a great party meet up. So looking forward to it. Also, are things still a go for Epcot on the 28th as well from some of the people who I talked with before?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Fully paid off my trip this week.  Treated my self to pre order of the Lion King.  Really cant wait.  47 days till Im back in WDW.  My home away from home.  Will be there Sept 28 - Oct 4


----------



## brad813

Arriving on 9/21, with plans up through 9/24.  Need people to hang out with for 9/25 and 9/26, my Epcot and Hollywood Studios days.  My party day is 9/24.


----------



## Northrup113

megveg said:


> party meetup on the 26th, wooooo!!


Gotta nail down a time and place as it gets closer!!!!


----------



## brad813

Goofy'sPal said:


> Fully paid off my trip this week.  Treated my self to pre order of the Lion King.  Really cant wait.  47 days till Im back in WDW.  My home away from home.  Will be there Sept 28 - Oct 4



Preorder???


----------



## brad813

Valbot said:


> Doing a split stay between Disney and Universal Oct 23-30. Need to check out Halloween Horror Nights finally.



Good year for it.  This year they have already announced AHS, The Shining, and Ash Vs The Evil Dead for houses.  I am thinking this is a classic horror theme this year, so giving it some consideration myself.


----------



## ShadeDK

I have a 5-night solo trip coming up from Sept 17 - 22, with MNSSHP on Sept 19.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

brad813 said:


> Preorder???


They are re releasing the Lion King as part of Walt's Signature Collection. Its the 5th movie being re released in the collection.  If u pre order from the Disney store you get free lithographs with the movie.


----------



## brad813

Goofy'sPal said:


> They are re releasing the Lion King as part of Walt's Signature Collection. Its the 5th movie being re released in the collection.  If u pre order from the Disney store you get free lithographs with the movie.



I wasn't aware.  One of the better films from the end of Disney's second golden age.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Yes it was.  I have almost full collection of Walt's Signature collection.  Already had Pinocchio on Blue Ray.  But have Snow White, Beauty and the Beast, and Bambi.  All classics.


----------



## brad813

Goofy'sPal said:


> Yes it was.  I have almost full collection of Walt's Signature collection.  Already had Pinocchio on Blue Ray.  But have Snow White, Beauty and the Beast, and Bambi.  All classics.



Bambi....well, me and Thumper need to have some words.  I wouldn't mind having copies of Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, Little Mermaid, and Aladdin though.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

brad813 said:


> Bambi....well, me and Thumper need to have some words.  I wouldn't mind having copies of Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, Little Mermaid, and Aladdin though.


Still waiting for Aladdin and The Little Mermaid.  Love The Little Mermaid.  My parents are cleaning out their basement and found some old VHS Disney movies and other Disney things.


----------



## brad813

Goofy'sPal said:


> Still waiting for Aladdin and The Little Mermaid.  Love The Little Mermaid.  My parents are cleaning out their basement and found some old VHS Disney movies and other Disney things.



We have several we were given by my uncle.


----------



## Judyfun

Solo trip checking in on 9/15 -  coming home on 9/18


----------



## Valbot

5 night trip oct 25-31, finding a room was hard. Had my heart set on a deluxe but all sold out. Staying at port or leans French quarter. First Disney trip in ten years so lots of new things. Might hit up universal for Halloween horror night. I love both parks but this is definitely more Disney focused. We went ahead and bought the mickeys not so scary ticket.I can always go universal another time. Now it's time to plan the meals.


----------



## brad813

Valbot said:


> 5 night trip oct 25-31, finding a room was hard. Had my heart set on a deluxe but all sold out. Staying at port or leans French quarter. First Disney trip in ten years so lots of new things. Might hit up universal for Halloween horror night. I love both parks but this is definitely more Disney focused. We went ahead and bought the mickeys not so scary ticket.I can always go universal another time. Now it's time to plan the meals.



No doubt due to the free dining promotion combined with Food & Wine.


----------



## Leagill

Will be at MNSSHP on both the 12th and 19th Sept if anyone is around!


----------



## brad813

Leagill said:


> Will be at MNSSHP on both the 12th and 19th Sept if anyone is around!



I won't be at the parties those days, but I will be arriving in Orlando on the 21st.  Let me know if you have any overlap.


----------



## ShadeDK

Leagill said:


> Will be at MNSSHP on both the 12th and 19th Sept if anyone is around!


I'm there the week of Sept 17 and will be at the Sept 19 MNSSHP.  Let me know if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## Bopsie

captaindavidhook said:


> Sorry I have not said much in this thread this week, it has been a hectic week. With that said, yes the 26th for MNSSHP sounds like a great party meet up. So looking forward to it. Also, are things still a go for Epcot on the 28th as well from some of the people who I talked with before?


Yup still keen for this! Let's get a time and place sorted for the 26th then we can plan Epcot when we're there? Someone suggested haunted mansion? Might be a good shout then we can all ride it together! I'm easy on the time


----------



## captaindavidhook

Bopsie said:


> Yup still keen for this! Let's get a time and place sorted for the 26th then we can plan Epcot when we're there? Someone suggested haunted mansion? Might be a good shout then we can all ride it together! I'm easy on the time


Hey there whats up Bopsie? I think starting at Haunted Mansion is a great ideal. The like you said we can work out details for the Epcot Meet n Greet on the 28th. I know were getting closer and closer to the day but does anyone have a preference for time? I know I'm going to eat something at Mk (Either Pecos Bills or Caseys) My goal is to have great fun. Just a question; anyone at all going to get some pictures with some of the characters? Speaking for myself that's a yes to that but thought I would ask. Does anyone want to say a time or should I kind of throw one out there and see if it works. 

I know I'm spending the early morning and day at AK but plan to be at Mk by 530 or so...Well let me know.


----------



## Valbot

I'll be at the party on the 26th.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Valbot said:


> I'll be at the party on the 26th.


There is a few of us from dis planning on meeting that evening at the party. Would be interested in joining us? Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Northrup113

5:30-6:00 at the entrance to the Haunted Mansion would be perfect. Thoughts??


----------



## captaindavidhook

Northrup113 said:


> 5:30-6:00 at the entrance to the Haunted Mansion would be perfect. Thoughts??


I think 6 works for me.


----------



## smokeyblue

captaindavidhook said:


> I think 6 works for me.


6 p.m. works for me.


----------



## Bopsie

6pm works for me too! I think i might dress up as Russel from Up  i'll see how i'm feeling nearer the time hehe!
Excited for all the sweeties, I have to bring loads home with me for family (American sweets are a novelty) so excuse me if I seem to be going a bit mad over them!


----------



## Northrup113

I am going to feel under dressed just wearing a bright green t-shirt with a big eyeball!! Go Mike Wazowski!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im going to MNSSHP on Sept 29 wearing my Mickey Mouse MK shirt I bought 2 yrs ago.  I regretted not buying a MNSSHP shirt then and will this time and wear that on Oct 1 for MNSSHP.  Thats my plan.  And OMG did u see all the treats announced today.  I went in 2015 and there was 4 treats to choose from.  Now everything is all new and they have 11 treats to choose from.  I love Halloween and MNSSHP.


----------



## AJFireman

3 more days until my Solo Trip.  I will be running around the resorts from Aug 22nd to the 28th.  See some of you around.


----------



## Glendamax

megveg said:


> there's a whole bunch of us going to the party on the 26th  Epcot seems to be the choice for Thursday but I will definitely be at Disney springs later on for the last day of their throw back drinks


I'll be there that week too. So let me know when/where you all are meeting up!


----------



## xyloist

ShadeDK said:


> I have a 5-night solo trip coming up from Sept 17 - 22, with MNSSHP on Sept 19.



I've got a solo trip Sept 21 thru 24th.
I'm planning on doing Food and Wine at Epcot on most of the 22nd! Would love to either try food with people or just get recommendations for how to divvy up the 8-portion Sampler thing.


----------



## Northrup113

xyloist said:


> I've got a solo trip Sept 21 thru 24th.
> I'm planning on doing Food and Wine at Epcot on most of the 22nd! Would love to either try food with people or just get recommendations for how to divvy up the 8-portion Sampler thing.


I will be going to The Food and Wine Festival also on the 22nd if you are interested in meeting up.


----------



## Disney Guru

Judyfun said:


> Solo trip checking in on 9/15 -  coming home on 9/18



Ill be there the 16 - 23. Wondering if


----------



## Northrup113

Magic Band came today!!!! Now if only the days would pass quicker!!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

32 Days till Im back at Walt Disney World


----------



## megveg

Today is 31 days till I land! Im trying to switch my flight to the night before but either way, I CANT WAIT TO GET MY MAGIC BANDDD!!


----------



## bruins1975

Going Jan 22-28 staying at SSR 1bedroom villa


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> Today is 31 days till I land! Im trying to switch my flight to the night before but either way, I CANT WAIT TO GET MY MAGIC BANDDD!!


I know the feeling,  4 weeks from today I will be at Disney!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Monday will be 30 days till Im back in Disney World.  My second home.  Is to too early to jump up and down in excitement?


----------



## Shock13

Hello, I'll be at WDW from November 9th-18th. If anyone wants to meet up for rides, meals or whatever let me know.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

27 days and counting.  How do u add countdowns, and pics on here?  Sorry not sure.
Got email that Magic Band is being shipped.  Chose purple by the way.  Thought it was good Halloween color.  Had green last time.  Excited to try MB 2.0
Got 2 pieces of mail from Dreams yesterday.
Cant wait


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just booked a last minute trip for the 10th of Sept for a few days or so...depending on weather 
Plan on mostly F&W and doing MNSSHP on the 12th...anyone else going?


----------



## Northrup113

17 Days!!!! There are a bunch of us meeting on the 26th for MNSSHP at the Haunted Mansion, For those of us who have not met before, how will we know other DISers? Any suggestions?...... I will be at Epcot for the Food and Wine on the 22nd, Anyone interested in meeting up there too?


----------



## Minnelove

Shock13 said:


> Hello, I'll be at WDW from November 9th-18th. If anyone wants to meet up for rides, meals or whatever let me know.


Nov 9 th is my birthday and I am thinking about driving down solo. Never done that before but looking forward to it. Once I book I will definitely reach out!!


----------



## Minnelove

12 days until my trip. Can't wait! September 16 through the 23rd.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Northrup113 said:


> 17 Days!!!! There are a bunch of us meeting on the 26th for MNSSHP at the Haunted Mansion, For those of us who have not met before, how will we know other DISers? Any suggestions?...... I will be at Epcot for the Food and Wine on the 22nd, Anyone interested in meeting up there too?


Great question,  we'll I think some are wearing a costume,  perhaps another ideal give a ideal of what those who are not  wearing a costume like me,  give an ideal of what shirt I have on or maybe a hat something like that helps


----------



## Kellie_G3

Anyone going Oct 14-20?  Ill be at the MNSSHP on the 15th!


----------



## Northrup113

captaindavidhook said:


> Great question,  we'll I think some are wearing a costume,  perhaps another ideal give a ideal of what those who are not  wearing a costume like me,  give an ideal of what shirt I have on or maybe a hat something like that helps



Well, at the present time I plan on wearing my Mike Wazowski t-shirt. Can't miss it, bright green with a large eyeball that will be searching for other DISers!!   Unless of course another shirt catches my eye beforehand...unlikely, love that shirt!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

23 days till my 3rd solo trip
Cant wait
Going to MNSSHP Sept 29 and Oct 1
Already booked FP+ and Table Service Dinning
But if any Disney Princesses are interested in hanging out some let me know
My Magic Band came Saturday.  Not only is box small but Magic Band is too.  Nothing Disney on outside of box either.
Well thats all for now


----------



## Shock13

Minnelove said:


> Nov 9 th is my birthday and I am thinking about driving down solo. Never done that before but looking forward to it. Once I book I will definitely reach out!!



Sounds good! I am flying in on the 9th so won't be available until that evening (coming in from west coast). I did a solo birthday trip a couple of years ago and had a great time!


----------



## megveg

soooo, I changed my fight today and I arrive on the 25th now (sorta haha) I wanted to be rested to make it till midnight on party night and a 7am flight out wasn't going to help. I leave late Monday night so I can sleep in to enjoy the whole party! wooooo


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> soooo, I changed my fight today and I arrive on the 25th now (sorta haha) I wanted to be rested to make it till midnight on party night and a 7am flight out wasn't going to help. I leave late Monday night so I can sleep in to enjoy the whole party! wooooo


Woohoo! I'm getting so excited. Still undecided about costume, thinking might just go with something Halloween themed. Fingers crossed no hurricanes!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Yes please no hurricanes, fingers crossed


----------



## megveg

I'm considering a 2nd night of MNSSHP depending on how things go, I also got my magic band and immediately put the puck in my magic keeper keychain


----------



## Glendamax

Northrup113 said:


> 17 Days!!!! There are a bunch of us meeting on the 26th for MNSSHP at the Haunted Mansion, For those of us who have not met before, how will we know other DISers? Any suggestions?...... I will be at Epcot for the Food and Wine on the 22nd, Anyone interested in meeting up there too?


I may come to the party also, so I have the same question!

WHERE AND WHAT TIME ARE YOU ALL MEETING UP FOR THE PARTY ON SEPT. 26?


----------



## megveg

Glendamax said:


> I may come to the party also, so I have the same question!
> 
> WHERE AND WHAT TIME ARE YOU ALL MEETING UP FOR THE PARTY ON SEPT. 26?



The consensus is 6pm at haunted mansion on the 26th. 

As for knowing were all DISers hmmm


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> The consensus is 6pm at haunted mansion on the 26th.
> 
> As for knowing were all DISers hmmm



This is a tricky one! Maybe just saying what we're likely to wear is the best thing. I think the big green Mike t shirt is a good starting point! Everyone gather round that man! Haha I think I might actually have a Snow White dress on (not full blown costume just a hint) and if I go for that I'll have a red ribbon in my hair so that's how you'll find me


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone going to MNSSHP Sept 29 or Oct 1?


----------



## megveg

Bopsie said:


> This is a tricky one! Maybe just saying what we're likely to wear is the best thing. I think the big green Mike t shirt is a good starting point! Everyone gather round that man! Haha I think I might actually have a Snow White dress on (not full blown costume just a hint) and if I go for that I'll have a red ribbon in my hair so that's how you'll find me




I can't decide if I want to be Merida or a Jungle Cruise Skipper. I have the dress for Merida and some of the outfit for skipper. Ahhhh!lol


----------



## Northrup113

Bopsie said:


> This is a tricky one! Maybe just saying what we're likely to wear is the best thing. I think the big green Mike t shirt is a good starting point! Everyone gather round that man! Haha I think I might actually have a Snow White dress on (not full blown costume just a hint) and if I go for that I'll have a red ribbon in my hair so that's how you'll find me



My Mike Wazowski shirt is already packed!!! Just look for the big eyeball leading the way!! LOL.. Getting so excited I can't stand it!!!!  Now, everyone say it with me... NO HURRICANES!!!!!!!


----------



## Bopsie

Northrup113 said:


> My Mike Wazowski shirt is already packed!!! Just look for the big eyeball leading the way!! LOL.. Getting so excited I can't stand it!!!!  Now, everyone say it with me... NO HURRICANES!!!!!!!


I know! I'm nervous about the weather, really hope it gets it all out of it's system and leaves Disneyworld in tact. I moan about the weather in Scotland but so glad we don't have to deal with any extremes. 
I say go Merida Meg! Mon' the Scots


----------



## lxy

Leaving for my first solo Disney in exactly 14 days.  Arriving early afternoon on the 24th.  Staying through Sept 30.  It's my birthday week 

Hope to meet up with fellow solos on the 26th at MNSSHP and anywhere else during the week. I have the 4 parks ticket.  No dining plans other than the Fireworks Dessert party on the 27th at MK.

 I'm slightly nervous - just slightly - but VERY excited


----------



## Goofy'sPal

lxy said:


> Leaving for my first solo Disney in exactly 14 days.  Arriving early afternoon on the 24th.  Staying through Sept 30.  It's my birthday week
> 
> Hope to meet up with fellow solos on the 26th at MNSSHP and anywhere else during the week. I have the 4 parks ticket.  No dining plans other than the Fireworks Dessert party on the 27th at MK.
> 
> I'm slightly nervous - just slightly - but VERY excited



Need any tips let me know
Im going in 17 days Sept 28- Oct 4
Park Hopper,  Free Quick Service with Table Service Upgrade, MNSSHP on Sept 29 and Oct 1
3rd solo trip and cant wait


----------



## captaindavidhook

lxy said:


> Leaving for my first solo Disney in exactly 14 days.  Arriving early afternoon on the 24th.  Staying through Sept 30.  It's my birthday week
> 
> Hope to meet up with fellow solos on the 26th at MNSSHP and anywhere else during the week. I have the 4 parks ticket.  No dining plans other than the Fireworks Dessert party on the 27th at MK.
> 
> I'm slightly nervous - just slightly - but VERY excited


There is a bunch of us meeting up on the 26th at the Halloween party if you're interested. We are all supposed to meet at I think 6 p.m. is it? In front of the Haunted Mansion ride.


----------



## Northrup113

lxy said:


> Leaving for my first solo Disney in exactly 14 days.  Arriving early afternoon on the 24th.  Staying through Sept 30.  It's my birthday week
> 
> Hope to meet up with fellow solos on the 26th at MNSSHP and anywhere else during the week. I have the 4 parks ticket.  No dining plans other than the Fireworks Dessert party on the 27th at MK.
> 
> I'm slightly nervous - just slightly - but VERY excited



Its also my first solo trip and also my birthday week ( Sept.25 to be exact)!!!! Yup, the plan for the halloween party is 6pm in front of the Haunted Mansion! Just look for the guy with the Mike Wazowski shirt, Bright green with the very large eyeball!!!  That would be me! If you would like to meet up any other times, let me know. I would welcome the company!! Getting super excited, 10 days !!!!!!!!


----------



## lxy

Northrup113 said:


> Its also my first solo trip and also my birthday week ( Sept.25 to be exact)!!!! Yup, the plan for the halloween party is 6pm in front of the Haunted Mansion! Just look for the guy with the Mike Wazowski shirt, Bright green with the very large eyeball!!!  That would be me! If you would like to meet up any other times, let me know. I would welcome the company!! Getting super excited, 10 days !!!!!!!!






My birthday is Sept 27 and planning to spend that whole day at MK 

I will look for the group at Haunted Mansion on the evening of 26th.

Right now I don't have any structured plans - just gonna wing it for the whole week.  I'd like to check out some rides at each park if the lines are not too long and if I  have company for the rides    otherwise I'll just show up at a park on a particular day and just see where the wind will take me each day  


13 days for me


----------



## captaindavidhook

lxy said:


> My birthday is Sept 27 and planning to spend that whole day at MK
> 
> I will look for the group at Haunted Mansion on the evening of 26th.
> 
> Right now I don't have any structured plans - just gonna wing it for the whole week.  I'd like to check out some rides at each park if the lines are not too long and if I  have company for the rides    otherwise I'll just show up at a park on a particular day and just see where the wind will take me each day
> 
> 
> 13 days for me


Happy  early  birthday!


----------



## lxy

captaindavidhook said:


> Happy  early  birthday!




Thanks


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Wish my Birthday was closer to Halloween
Mine is Jan.  so wont be going during my birthday
16 days for me
Im have Fast Passes and Dinning reservations.
Still looking to plan days and have fun
Favorite Park is Magic Kingdom.  Love it so much


----------



## kb mkcp

Leagill said:


> Will be at MNSSHP on both the 12th and 19th Sept if anyone is around!


I am thinking about going on Sept 12 alone. I am here with my Aunt who is not interested in going.


----------



## Leagill

kb mkcp said:


> I am thinking about going on Sept 12 alone. I am here with my Aunt who is not interested in going.


Sadly I'm not able to make the 12th anymore as my flight has now been put back to tomorrow (if that even happens, it's been delayed 4 times so far) I'm so sad. I really hope I can get to Orlando tomorrow, if so I will have to try and reschedule the ticket for Fridays party instead! I hope you have an amazing time if you go this evening! Wish I was there!


----------



## megveg

Holy moly 11 days from today I'll be leaving work and boarding a magical plane to MCO  I am so excited! 

I'm planning on buying my MNSSHP ticket that night, I shouldn't be worried about a sell out right? :/


----------



## Northrup113

7 days from today, I will be there!!!!! The last few days are the longest!!!!!!!


----------



## Bopsie

megveg said:


> Holy moly 11 days from today I'll be leaving work and boarding a magical plane to MCO  I am so excited!
> 
> I'm planning on buying my MNSSHP ticket that night, I shouldn't be worried about a sell out right? :/


i would think that'll be alright but I'm no expert?! I've got mine already. 
My outfit hasn't arrived! Better hurry up. I have 5 days left to work but my head is already on holiday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Northrup113

Bopsie said:


> i would think that'll be alright but I'm no expert?! I've got mine already.
> My outfit hasn't arrived! Better hurry up. I have 5 days left to work but my head is already on holiday! I can't wait!!!



What did you decide for your outfit so Mike Wazowski knows who to look for?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

13 days till I go.
Just about everything set expect packing, deciding snacks, quick service, drinks and itinerary.

34 m going solo who loves everything Disney.  If a Disney Princess wants to hang some let me know
Ill be there Sept 28-Oct 4


----------



## trill2017

Goofy'sPal said:


> 13 days till I go.
> Just about everything set expect packing, deciding snacks, quick service, drinks and itinerary.
> 
> 34 m going solo who loves everything Disney.  If a Disney Princess wants to hang some let me know
> Ill be there Sept 28-Oct 4


Just missing  your schedule or else I would meet. I'm a princess! Lol


----------



## Goofy'sPal

trill2017 said:


> Just missing  your schedule or else I would meet. I'm a princess! Lol


Awh man.  Well have fun.  Enjoy


----------



## Chris in newcastle

Hey all looking to go to wdw next year staying at pop solo 31 year old male from the uk any advice x


----------



## Bopsie

Northrup113 said:


> What did you decide for your outfit so Mike Wazowski knows who to look for?



Well supposed to be a Snow White dress but it hasn't arrived! I will update nearer the time. What is everyone else wearing?



Chris in newcastle said:


> Hey all looking to go to wdw next year staying at pop solo 31 year old male from the uk any advice x


Exciting! Have a browse around this whole forum you will find loads of advice. I have my first trip next week coming from uk!


----------



## Chris in newcastle

Bopsie said:


> Well supposed to be a Snow White dress but it hasn't arrived! I will update nearer the time. What is everyone else wearing?
> 
> 
> Exciting! Have a browse around this whole forum you will find loads of advice. I have my first trip next week coming from uk!


Its because im a man i recon customs will give me hassle


----------



## lxy

Northrup113 said:


> 7 days from today, I will be there!!!!! The last few days are the longest!!!!!!!





Bopsie said:


> i would think that'll be alright but I'm no expert?! I've got mine already.
> My outfit hasn't arrived! Better hurry up. I have 5 days left to work but my head is already on holiday! I can't wait!!!




7 long days - 5 torturous work days - for me to get through.  

Magic Band and luggage tag came in today.  I'm so ready to board the magical plane to MCO already


----------



## Goofy'sPal

12 more days
Cant wait
So excited


----------



## ladeedeb

To Shock13:  I will be there then. Would love to meet up anytime Nov 15 and maybe 16.  Possibly sometime on 14 as well.  Will be with a friend 11th-14th but she is leaving on the 14th so anytime after she leaves until I leave on the 16th or 17th would be great to meet for rides ir meals.


----------



## Andrew015

ladeedeb said:


> To Shock13:  I will be there then. Would love to meet up anytime Nov 15 and maybe 16.  Possibly sometime on 14 as well.  Will be with a friend 11th-14th but she is leaving on the 14th so anytime after she leaves until I leave on the 16th or 17th would be great to meet for rides ir meals.



Thinking of either a late Oct or mid Nov trip.


----------



## megveg

SINGLE DIGIT DANCER9 days till Disney and woooooo! I may be Merida for MNSSHP but that just means I'll be wearing a green velvet dress lol my hair is blonde. I may be able to find a brown belt but who knows haha


----------



## Valbot

I'll be finally returning to Disney 25th-31st October


----------



## FortForever

Hey I'm going to post my son up here. He doesn't come to this page and will probably be annoyed that I did this. He's 27 and will be there from Oct. 30 to Nov. 11. He hates hanging with us. He hangs out on his own a lot playing SOMK and riding some rides.


----------



## Northrup113

Almost here!!! 3 MORE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im down to single digits.  9 days left.  Can you believe it
Put on my luggage tags yesterday
So excited


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Just booked my first solo trip this morning for...this weekend!  haha so excited!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I know I keep counting every day.  But 9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Single digits till my 3rd solo trip and 6th trip to Walt Disney World
Still would like to meet up with a Disney Princess
Going Sept 28-Oct 4
34 m NJ


----------



## Bopsie

6 days to go for me!! Tomorrow is suitcase day, going to start putting things in I'm so excited! My outfits for mnsshp have all let me down (or I've been really badly organised) but I've just ordered a Halloween themed sort of dress so that will have to do! 
Can we have a roll call for the mnsshp on the 26th? Did we agree 6.30 at the haunted mansion? Or was it 6? I have a fastpass from 6 I think so was going to try and fit that in first but I can pass if it doesn't work out


----------



## megveg

Bopsie said:


> Can we have a roll call for the mnsshp on the 26th? Did we agree 6.30 at the haunted mansion? Or was it 6?



ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
I'll be there!
My friend Nick will be there!

If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list! 

also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


----------



## smokeyblue

megveg said:


> ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
> I'll be there!
> My friend Nick will be there!
> 
> If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list!
> 
> also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/



I'll be there!  Doing a Minnie Mouse DisneyBound kind of thing.


----------



## TinkerTerry

megveg said:


> ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
> I'll be there!
> My friend Nick will be there!
> 
> If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list!
> 
> also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


I don't have a ticket yet but I will be solo on this trip so I would be happy to join the group.


----------



## Northrup113

megveg said:


> ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
> I'll be there!
> My friend Nick will be there!
> 
> If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list!
> 
> also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/



I will be there!!!!! Haunted Mansion about 6. I will be wearing my Mike Wazowski shirt, look for the green shirt with the large eyeball!! My name is Chris.


----------



## buffalo pollack

Hey all, I'm local down here and I would love to m eat up with fellow Disney folks...let me know!


----------



## lxy

megveg said:


> ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
> I'll be there!
> My friend Nick will be there!
> 
> If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list!
> 
> also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/




I have my ticket so will look for the group at Haunted Mansion at 6ish   My name is Lana




buffalo pollack said:


> Hey all, I'm local down here and I would love to m eat up with fellow Disney folks...let me know!



I will be there solo for the whole week 9/24 to 9/30.  Would love to meet up with a local or any other solo travelling at the same time on any date while I'm there   My schedule is pretty open.  Did not book any FP or any dinner reservation.  I did buy ticket for Fireworks Dessert party for evening of 9/27.


----------



## Northrup113

Cannot believe I will be there in a little over 36 hours!!!!!!!! Very much looking forward to meeting all the Disney Peeps at MNSSHP!!!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

8 days to go
Just signed up for online check in.  Does anyone have any info they can give up about it?  Thought thats where you set up 4 digit pin and room requests but nothing there.


----------



## colinsdad

Doing my first solo trip October 6th to 9th. MNSSHP solo on the 6th! Can't wait.  Can't decide what I'm going to dress up as.  Anyone going then?


----------



## TornadoTitan

I will be on my first solo trip (and second WDW) trip from Oct 3 to Oct 7, doing MNSSHP on Oct 3 and HHN on Oct 5.


----------



## buffalo pollack

lxy said:


> I have my ticket so will look for the group at Haunted Mansion at 6ish   My name is Lana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there solo for the whole week 9/24 to 9/30.  Would love to meet up with a local or any other solo travelling at the same time on any date while I'm there   My schedule is pretty open.  Did not book any FP or any dinner reservation.  I did buy ticket for Fireworks Dessert party for evening of 9/27.



It sounds like quite a few folks are going to MNSSHP on 9/26, I might have to attend.  Other than the 26th, I think I work at 5 PM every day, but if you wanted to grab lunch or roam the parks earlier I'm game!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

7 more days.  I cant wait
So excited
Sept 28-Oct 4 solo


----------



## trill2017

colinsdad said:


> Doing my first solo trip October 6th to 9th. MNSSHP solo on the 6th! Can't wait.  Can't decide what I'm going to dress up as.  Anyone going then?


I'm going to the party on the 6th as well. I usually travel solo but will be with friends this time.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I guess Im the only one going to MNSSHP Sept 29 and Oct 1
Anyone go to any parties yet this year?


----------



## colinsdad

trill2017 said:


> I'm going to the party on the 6th as well. I usually travel solo but will be with friends this time.


Nice. Enjoy the party!  This is starting as a friend trip in Tampa to see the Patriots game Thursday, then I'm ditching them for my solo trip!  (None of them share my passion). lol.


----------



## trill2017

colinsdad said:


> Nice. Enjoy the party!  This is starting as a friend trip in Tampa to see the Patriots game Thursday, then I'm ditching them for my solo trip!  (None of them share my passion). lol.


Jerks!  

Are you a New Englander? I live in NH.


----------



## megveg

smokeyblue said:


> I'll be there!  Doing a Minnie Mouse DisneyBound kind of thing.



Yayy! see you there! There are a few ppl from the MNSSHP official thread coming to meet too! YAYYYY



TinkerTerry said:


> I don't have a ticket yet but I will be solo on this trip so I would be happy to join the group.


Im buying my ticket Day of too, no worries, Come hang out we'll be happy to see you! 



Northrup113 said:


> I will be there!!!!! Haunted Mansion about 6. I will be wearing my Mike Wazowski shirt, look for the green shirt with the large eyeball!! My name is Chris.



I alerted those in the MNSSHP official thread to look for the Eye! Thanks Chris! See you Tuesday!!



lxy said:


> I have my ticket so will look for the group at Haunted Mansion at 6ish   My name is Lana
> I will be there solo for the whole week 9/24 to 9/30.  Would love to meet up with a local or any other solo travelling at the same time on any date while I'm there   My schedule is pretty open.  Did not book any FP or any dinner reservation.  I did buy ticket for Fireworks Dessert party for evening of 9/27.


Hi Lana! I'll be around those days, if you meet us 9.26 at the meetup we can plan some other hang outs too! Welcome!! 



buffalo pollack said:


> It sounds like quite a few folks are going to MNSSHP on 9/26, I might have to attend.  Other than the 26th, I think I work at 5 PM every day, but if you wanted to grab lunch or roam the parks earlier I'm game!



Come hang out! we'll be at the party and around for those days!  hope to see you!


----------



## megveg

Goofy'sPal said:


> 7 more days.  I cant wait
> So excited
> Sept 28-Oct 4 solo



see you soon!!


----------



## megveg

trill2017 said:


> Jerks!
> 
> Are you a New Englander? I live in NH.



Im from MA, i love the Pats !


----------



## trill2017

Hey, neighbor!


----------



## captaindavidhook

I will be there for the 26th as well at the Halloween party,  so is the time and place set, 6 pm hm entrance and all we need to look for as a guy in a Mike wiz shirt that is green correct LOL


----------



## captaindavidhook

megveg said:


> ROLL CALL FOR MNSSHP 26TH:
> I'll be there!
> My friend Nick will be there!
> 
> If you'll be meeting us at Haunted Mansion at 6ish, please quote this post, add you name to the list!
> 
> also: there is a party guest list thread here : https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


Of course I will b there minus a costume but I'm sooooo excited


----------



## Goofy'sPal

7 more days to go and cant stop singing Disney songs.  I think Im a little Disney obsessed.  I even named my car Tinker Bell.  Man I love Disney.


----------



## colinsdad

trill2017 said:


> Jerks!
> 
> Are you a New Englander? I live in NH.


Yep. I'm in MA.

BTW. I miss the Adventurers' Club too! Kungaloosh! An Adventurer's life is best.


----------



## katiem

I will be in the World from November 1st - 8th ....just wondering if there are any meets planned during that time?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

katiem said:


> I will be in the World from November 1st - 8th ....just wondering if there are any meets planned during that time?


Yes, @katiem, I have a small group of Dis'ers meeting for karaoke at Kimono's on Nov. 5, and at Jellyrolls on Nov. 7. Would you like to join us for either or both?


----------



## Northrup113

OK, It's here!!!!!! 5:47 am, heading to the airport in about an hour!!!!!!!! Little nervous about my first solo vacation but a lot more excited!! Everyone have safe travels! See ya Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Northrup113 said:


> OK, It's here!!!!!! 5:47 am, heading to the airport in about an hour!!!!!!!! Little nervous about my first solo vacation but a lot more excited!! Everyone have safe travels! See ya Tuesday!!!!!


Safe travels to you as well, enjoy!!!


----------



## Glendamax

megveg said:


> The consensus is 6pm at haunted mansion on the 26th.
> 
> As for knowing were all DISers hmmm


i JUST got a reservation at 5pm at the Skipper Canteen, so I may be a bit late. Can I inbox my cell so I can find you afterwards?


----------



## Glendamax

This is Me.....hope to find you all at the Halloween Party Tuesday! Feel free to inbox me your cell number so I can find you after my 5pm dinner.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

6 more days
Im freaking up
Still open offer looking for Disney Princess to hang out with
Sept 28-Oct 4
34m NJ


----------



## megveg

colinsdad said:


> Yep. I'm in MA.
> 
> BTW. I miss the Adventurers' Club too! Kungaloosh! An Adventurer's life is best.


Hey neighbor! I live in MetroWest MA!  



Northrup113 said:


> OK, It's here!!!!!! 5:47 am, heading to the airport in about an hour!!!!!!!! Little nervous about my first solo vacation but a lot more excited!! Everyone have safe travels! See ya Tuesday!!!!!


Safe travels, cant wait to high five on Tuesday!!



Glendamax said:


> This is Me.....hope to find you all at the Halloween Party Tuesday! Feel free to inbox me your cell number so I can find you after my 5pm dinner.


 If you ask for your check when you order, I feel you'll be out just im time!  

I think we should all spend 6-630ish outside of HM to wait for stragglers


----------



## megveg

also: whos going to be eating/drinking around the world on Thursday? We can pick a time once you quote this post


----------



## megveg

Im considering making a spooky sign for our DisMeet. we have Chris and his wonderful Eye/ mike wazowski but maybe for pics we could have a sign that says something about our dismeet? lemme know


----------



## Goofy'sPal

megveg said:


> also: whos going to be eating/drinking around the world on Thursday? We can pick a time once you quote this post


Next Thursday will be my first day at WDW.  I am starting the day in Hollywood Studies.  I have a lunch reservation their as well as 3 Fast Passes.  I also have VIP seating for Fantasmic.  So Ill spend the day there.  But I recently found out Epcot has evening Extra Magic Hrs.  So even if tired Im sure Ill park hop to Epcot after Hollywood studies.  Maybe can hang out some, grab a drink,  have Disney fun.


----------



## Bopsie

Hi everyone again! I am awake at 4am because I'm too excited to sleep and I still have work today! Haha 
A sign is a great idea - I think I am going to be wearing a grey t shirt with a Halloween Minnie logo on it and orange ribbons. That's a good idea to hang around from 6-6.30 so everyone has a chance to find each other.
Still can't believe this is even real...this is going to be the best birthday week ever!



megveg said:


> also: whos going to be eating/drinking around the world on Thursday? We can pick a time once you quote this post



Still definitely up for this, I have been watching videos and I am so ready for frozen delicious drinks around the world!


----------



## Bopsie

I'm totally up for some of the photo pass opportunities as well. I've seen some of the halloween ones online and they're hilarious!


----------



## lxy

megveg said:


> also: whos going to be eating/drinking around the world on Thursday? We can pick a time once you quote this post



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   I'll be at Epcot on Thursday all day


----------



## Glendamax

megveg said:


> Hey neighbor! I live in MetroWest MA!
> 
> 
> Safe travels, cant wait to high five on Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> If you ask for your check when you order, I feel you'll be out just im time!
> 
> I think we should all spend 6-630ish outside of HM to wait for stragglers


I was able to get an earlier time! So I'll be able to meet you!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Excited about the Epcot 35 news.  Only thing is it should have been announced earlier for Fast Pass reasons if nothing else.  So can plan around it better.  Its going to be a long but fun day.  Morning at Epcot with 3 Fast Passes and Epcot 35 as well as lunch at the Garden Grill.  Then off to Magic Kingdom for Magic Kingdom 46 and MNSSHP to celebrate.


----------



## TinkerTerry

I’m not gonna lie you guys. Checked into Pop today and it is sooo hot here. But it feels good now at about 6:00 which is the time we are meeting for Mnsshp on Tuesday. What a relief. I just hope the app is working tomorrow so I can buy my ticket.


----------



## TinkerTerry

Also.. tonight’s party has sold out so anyone that doesn’t already have their ticket may want to get one ASAP.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

3 days
Im leaving Thursday
Started packing, have a few last minute things to do
Excited but nervous for my 3rd solo trip to WDW


----------



## buffalo pollack

I finally got my ticket for MNSSHP on 9/26, so see you all there!  Still without a costume.  Any ideas?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Less than two weeks until my trip!  Who else will be there for Columbus Day?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Leaving Thursday morning.  Excited and freaking out at same time


----------



## megveg

I AM LEAVING FOR THE AIRPORT !!!!! I cannot wait to see some of you guys at Haunted Mansion this time TOMORROW!!!! Im going to be in a green dress unless its too hot, then a maroon shirt that says "If you can't drive, stay off the river" Ill be looking for the Mike Wazowski eyeball!  

YAYYY! Happy, safe and magical travels to all leaving soon !


----------



## megveg

TinkerTerry said:


> I’m not gonna lie you guys. Checked into Pop today and it is sooo hot here. But it feels good now at about 6:00 which is the time we are meeting for Mnsshp on Tuesday. What a relief. I just hope the app is working tomorrow so I can buy my ticket.



Im in the 50s section at pop, checking in tonight!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im also going to be staying at Pop.
Sept 28-Oct 4
Cant wait
Anyone want to hang out some let me know.


----------



## TinkerTerry

megveg said:


> Im in the 50s section at pop, checking in tonight!!


I’m in 70s. I’ll see you tomorrow.


----------



## AngP

October 30-November 3rd Solo
October 30th daytime Drinking/eating F&W Fest
November 1st MNSSHP- Anyone else going this night?
I can't wait!


----------



## megveg

megveg said:


> Im going to be in a green dress unless its too hot, then a maroon shirt that says "If you can't drive, stay off the river"




I'll be wearing maroon shirt! See you real soon!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Ill be at WDW on Thursday.  Anyone want to know my plans let me know
Sept 28-Oct 4 Solo
34 m NJ


----------



## Glendamax

Not gonna meet you all in time. Had to change my dinner reservation to 530.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Almost all packed.
One more day of work.
Staying at Pop from Sept 28 till Oct 4
If u want to know my plans let me know
Fast pass booked, dinning reserved,  MNSSHP booked.
So excited


----------



## MoukyMouse

Any meets planned for Nov 8 - 15? I'm planned to eat my way through Food/Wine before Figment packs it up.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MoukyMouse said:


> Any meets planned for Nov 8 - 15?


Hi @MoukyMouse, would you like to meet for the Yehaa Bob show on Nov. 10? Breakfast at The Wave on Nov. 11? So far I have one other Dis'er who may also be meeting for these. Feel free to send me a message for more info.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going to WDW tomorrow and so excited
Any Disney Princesses want to hang out some?
34 m NJ solo
MNSSHP Sept 29 and Oct 1
Let me know if u want to grab a drink, snack, go on rides together


----------



## littleBeast

booked a solo trip for Halloween day! been wanting to go back to Disney for so long and couldn't find any friends willing to go.. finally said "FINE, I'LL GO BY MYSELF!" haha, I never thought I would be willing to go alone. I hope it's fun.


----------



## katiem

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Yes, @katiem, I have a small group of Dis'ers meeting for karaoke at Kimono's on Nov. 5, and at Jellyrolls on Nov. 7. Would you like to join us for either or both?


They both sound great - I will get to one or both of them!


----------



## DMMarla07860

If anyone is around October 8th-October 11th would love to meet up Dad and I will be there


----------



## ExisKorlan

May as well try. 
Going Dec 14-18th, staying at Beach Club. 
This was always going to be a solo trip, but it mutated into a 5 day thing from a 2 day thing. 
I have always wanted to see Epcot, and if I don't do it now there won't be anymore of future world left.


----------



## nancy155

Headed to the World Oct 27th through the 30th!  Solo trip and a last minute decision, reserved it today and staying at CSR.  MNSSHP for the 27th..  If any disers are getting together would enjoy a meet up!  Let me know!

#GettingUseOfAP.


----------



## Jason2015

Going solo 10/26-10/30. Partying in the kingdom the 26th. Enjoy a meet for some grub anytime.


----------



## Amanda13

Andrew015 said:


> Thinking of either a late Oct or mid Nov trip.


I was thinking of going solo late October, beginning of November.  Been to Disney many times - can't get enough of it so I finally decided to go on my own little adventure solo!


----------



## Andrew015

Amanda13 said:


> I was thinking of going solo late October, beginning of November.  Been to Disney many times - can't get enough of it so I finally decided to go on my own little adventure solo!



Same here!  I just spent a week at the Poly 9/23-9/30 and can't wait to get back.  Still haven't firmed anything up yet for Oct/Nov, but just saw some killer airfare deals - hoping to book another last-minute getAway soon.


----------



## Amanda13

Andrew015 said:


> Same here!  I just spent a week at the Poly 9/23-9/30 and can't wait to get back.  Still haven't firmed anything up yet for Oct/Nov, but just saw some killer airfare deals - hoping to book another last-minute getAway soon.


I came back from a trip early September recently.. funny how we both want to go back ASAP! Let me know your exact dates when you got a better idea if you want!  Never done a solo Disney trip - should be interesting.


----------



## Amanda13

littleBeast said:


> booked a solo trip for Halloween day! been wanting to go back to Disney for so long and couldn't find any friends willing to go.. finally said "FINE, I'LL GO BY MYSELF!" haha, I never thought I would be willing to go alone. I hope it's fun.


Good for you! You'll have a blast - I am trying to be there for Halloween Day too


----------



## DaisyDuck001

nancy155 said:


> Headed to the World Oct 27th through the 30th!  Solo trip and a last minute decision, reserved it today and staying at CSR.  MNSSHP for the 27th..  If any disers are getting together would enjoy a meet up!  Let me know!
> 
> #GettingUseOfAP.


Hi @nancy155! Would you like to meet for the Yehaa Bob show on evening of Oct. 28? Late lunch at Sci Fi on Oct. 29? Breakfast at Garden Grill on Oct. 30?

You're welcome to send me a message for more info.


----------



## ladeedeb

Looking for meets Nov 14-Nov 16!  Never been solo before.


----------



## nancy155

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi @nancy155! Would you like to meet for the Yehaa Bob show on evening of Oct. 28? Late lunch at Sci Fi on Oct. 29? Breakfast at Garden Grill on Oct. 30?
> 
> You're welcome to send me a message for more info.



Sent you a message.  Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

ladeedeb said:


> Looking for meets Nov 14-Nov 16!  Never been solo before.



You are going to have so much fun!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Eric222333

Will be in Disney World 10/16-10/17. Let me know if you will be there during this time as well.


----------



## Kellie_G3

going oct 14-20! mnsshp on the 15th and epcot on the 18th!


----------



## dutchscotsman

im staying off site this time but first visit as a solo after 12+ visits. Im there 30 oct to 8th november.


----------



## nightskygal

Going to Disney and Universal 10/23 - 11/2.  Gonna hit HHN also.  First solo trip for me. Anyone interested in hanging at the parks or dinner?


----------



## RajunCajun

Amanda13 said:


> Good for you! You'll have a blast - I am trying to be there for Halloween Day too



_Pardon if this is out of line but is it expensive to fly from Canada to Orlando?
_


----------



## Krisb28358

Week of march 18 2018


----------



## DaisyDuck001

RajunCajun said:


> _Pardon if this is out of line but is it expensive to fly from Canada to Orlando?_


That question would fit better on the Transportation board.


----------



## 4littleones

Just me and my hubby!  November 11/26 11/27 11/28 
We plan on Epcot drinking around the world on 11/26 if anyone would like to join us.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

First post since vacation on Sept 28 till Oct 4.  Hard to come back here.  Had an amazing time.  Didnt meet anyone from boards. Did meet some Disers at Epcot 35 ceremony which was fun after the rain stopped.  Shared umbrella with 4 others that was fun.  Was in first row of general admission for cermony.  If anyone has questions can help u out.
Already miss Disney World.  Planing on going ABD Disneyland vacation in 2019 and be back in 2021 at WDW for the 50th.  Anyone want to talk let me know.


----------



## AngP

nightskygal said:


> Going to Disney and Universal 10/23 - 11/2.  Gonna hit HHN also.  First solo trip for me. Anyone interested in hanging at the parks or dinner?



I'll be there the 10/30-11/4. I have some set plans for things I missed on my last trip, but if you would like to meet up you can message me.


----------



## bruins1975

Any one going Jan 22-28? I'll be at SSR


----------



## Spencer Wright

August 16th - August 26th!!!


----------



## HeatherI

Dec 3 - 10.  I would love to share a meal with someone.
12/5 I'm eating around the world (not drinking lol, though I may have a margarita in MX) 
12/6 I also have a character meal for a late din at 9:15 in MK (going to run over after HeA, bc I'm not missing HeA)


----------



## Elizabeth Waters

I’m here now 10/27/17 - 11/2/17
Anyone else?


----------



## nightskygal

Elizabeth Waters said:


> I’m here now 10/27/17 - 11/2/17
> Anyone else?


Elizabeth, I will be at Universal tomorrow and Monday if you are interested in hanging  at the park or dinner.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Wish I was going back to WDW soon.  Was just there from Sept 28-Oct 4.  Had an amazing solo trip.  If anyone wants details or tips let me know.  I am planing to go back in 2021 for the 50th Birthday party.  My next adventure might be ABD Disneyland/Hollywood trip.  That sounds like a dream come true adventure.  Also entered the Dis Cinderella Castle sweeps.  Wish me luck


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Dec 9th - Dec 11th 4th solo trip to WDW from Spain.  Love parks, dinner and character meals!


----------



## trill2017

Oh. I want to go to Madrid!


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

You are invited when ever you want!


----------



## wishuponastar1984

FranDVCMadrid said:


> Dec 9th - Dec 11th 4th solo trip to WDW from Spain.  Love parks, dinner and character meals!


I am going to MVMCP on the 10th. I have a work event in Orlando so will be solo.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

wishuponastar1984 said:


> I am going to MVMCP on the 10th. I have a work event in Orlando so will be solo.



MVMCP Dec 10th? Will be funny! From 6pm to midnight, right?


----------



## croach

This weekend Nov 3 to Nov 6 for Wine and Dine race weekend.  Just have to survive three more work days!


----------



## wishuponastar1984

FranDVCMadrid said:


> MVMCP Dec 10th? Will be funny! From 6pm to midnight, right?


The party officially starts at 7pm but if they do like last year they will let you in to the park starting at 4pm.


----------



## TinkerTerry

I’m going solo Nov 29 to Dec 5. Anyone going to MVMCP solo on Dec 1st or 3rd?


----------



## PaulaSB12

After going on cruises for a couple of years and not going on holiday for another couple of years next year I want to be visiting Pop Century next year after a 5-year gap.   Do you think the room refurbishment will be finished by then?


----------



## MBurns

Quick trip Jan 9 & 10, 2018, staying at POP, celebrating DW's 50th Birthday at Ohana.  Doing Epcot and MK on the 9th and Animal Kingdom the 10th, and maybe in the morning of the 10 a quick to HS for RRRC (because I could not get on it last March)and TOT.


----------



## MBurns

4littleones said:


> Just me and my hubby!  November 11/26 11/27 11/28
> We plan on Epcot drinking around the world on 11/26 if anyone would like to join us.


We are doing the same thing Jan 9.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

PaulaSB12 said:


> After going on cruises for a couple of years and not going on holiday for another couple of years next year I want to be visiting Pop Century next year after a 5-year gap.   Do you think the room refurbishment will be finished by then?


Stayed at Pop Century Sept 28- till Oct 4.  Requested and got refurbished room.  Some are done and they are working on others.  If u have any more questions let me know


----------



## ladeedeb

Anyone going to MVMCP November 14 or 16?


----------



## 1mena7

croach said:


> This weekend Nov 3 to Nov 6 for Wine and Dine race weekend.  Just have to survive three more work days!


Are you running? I'll be handing out challenge medals I think


----------



## Pdollar88

TinkerTerry said:


> I’m going solo Nov 29 to Dec 5. Anyone going to MVMCP solo on Dec 1st or 3rd?



I'm going solo to MVMCP on Dec. 1! Hoping to jam in a full day of Christmas Disney magic (two things my bf dislikes lol).


----------



## croach

1mena7 said:


> Are you running? I'll be handing out challenge medals I think



I am running the 10k and half. Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## CapnJack0506

9/2-9/9 2018 Grand Floridian


----------



## stlfly

Solo @ Saratoga Springs Jan 11 & 12


----------



## Cat in the what?

I'll be in WDW on my first solo trip Nov 16-20th.  Anyone up for meeting?


----------



## Poohstar

My first solo Disney trip on Christmas week 12-25 to 12-29 AKV, would anyone be interested to meet up?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Was just at WDW Sept 28-Oct 4
Already miss it.
Feel homesick
Anyone need help with anything let me know


----------



## DMotown

On the Dream Dec. 1st for my wife's 50th bday.


----------



## AtomicFrog

I'll be solo for sometime around the second week in Dec, Jan 22-28, April 19-23 with family, and then for my birthday in Oct 15-19


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone that has as much love for Walt Disney World as me want to talk?
I might not be back there till the 50th in 2021 but was just there last month.


----------



## Donald J Duck

December 11-16 at the Yacht Club.


----------



## trill2017

mistake.


----------



## trill2017

Goofy'sPal said:


> Anyone that has as much love for Walt Disney World as me want to talk?
> I might not be back there till the 50th in 2021 but was just there last month.


I'll talk to you, message me!


----------



## Joe712

Solo trip number 4 March 29-April 3 at Saratoga!


----------



## nancy155

December 6-9th Cabana Bay
December 10-17th Off site for DISNEY!!!!

Then back for my bday in February!


----------



## Donald J Duck

nancy155 said:


> December 6-9th Cabana Bay
> December 10-17th Off site for DISNEY!!!!
> 
> Then back for my bday in February!


Let me know if you want to meet for dinner between the 11-16.


----------



## TawnyLynn

nancy155 said:


> December 6-9th Cabana Bay
> December 10-17th Off site for DISNEY!!!!
> 
> Then back for my bday in February!



I'm not sure when you'll be there in February, but I'll be at Disney Feb 2-4 after being at Universal.  (Right now my flight is super early on the 4th so I'd be at the parks February 2 & 3 as of right now.  I'm trying to change to a later flight, but I can't justify a $100-200 price difference on the ticket)


----------



## nancy155

TawnyLynn said:


> I'm not sure when you'll be there in February, but I'll be at Disney Feb 2-4 after being at Universal.  (Right now my flight is super early on the 4th so I'd be at the parks February 2 & 3 as of right now.  I'm trying to change to a later flight, but I can't justify a $100-200 price difference on the ticket)



Awe we will miss each other as not arriving until 2/10. :-(


----------



## TawnyLynn

nancy155 said:


> Awe we will miss each other as not arriving until 2/10. :-(



I hope you enjoy your birthday down at Disney!  

I would love to spend my birthday down there, but unfortunately my birthday is too close to Easter this coming year.  I'm thinking maybe 2019.


----------



## nancy155

TawnyLynn said:


> I hope you enjoy your birthday down at Disney!
> 
> I would love to spend my birthday down there, but unfortunately my birthday is too close to Easter this coming year.  I'm thinking maybe 2019.




Since your Bday is so close to busy times you may have to just do an "unbirthday " trip. Lol


----------



## TawnyLynn

nancy155 said:


> Since your Bday is so close to busy times you may have to just do an "unbirthday " trip. Lol



Yeah, I'm planning a possible weekend in May, not sure when yet.  Same with September I am planning a Disney/ Universal Trip for all the Halloween extras at both.  I'm planning a few trips this year just none near my birthday. Lol


----------



## Nilmerg

TinkerTerry said:


> I’m going solo Nov 29 to Dec 5. Anyone going to MVMCP solo on Dec 1st or 3rd?



I am going to be in WDW with my nephew and his wife, does that count as solo, from Nov. 26 to Dec. 1. If you want company let me know.

-Frank


----------



## Nilmerg

Is anyone going to be in WDW 11/26 through 12/1? I am doing a semi-solo trip with my nephew and his wife. If anyone wants to meet for drinks, dinner or lunch let me know.


----------



## Amanda13

Nilmerg said:


> Is anyone going to be in WDW 11/26 through 12/1? I am doing a semi-solo trip with my nephew and his wife. If anyone wants to meet for drinks, dinner or lunch let me know.


I’ll be there solo from nov 26 to the 30th let me know! Staying at POR


----------



## xyloist

I'm planning a quick trip to WDW 12/12-12/14. Does anyone here go to Disneyland? I'll be there a few days after my WDW trip.


----------



## dtnrhi

I'm headed to Orlando Dec 8-11. Universal the 9+10, but I'm spending the 8th in Disney Springs and potentially hopping around resorts to look at all of the Christmas decorations!


----------



## HeatherI

I will be in WDW next week.  I have a late din reservation for 2 at Crystal Palace.  Anyone want to have a meal and take funny photos with Tigger?


----------



## Edcot

March 2-9, 2018, for the most fantastical event in the WORLD... Epcot (CENTER!!!) Flower and Garden!


----------



## mickeyjanette

Edcot said:


> March 2-9, 2018, for the most fantastical event in the WORLD... Epcot (CENTER!!!) Flower and Garden!



I love Epcot that time of season...cool name by the way


----------



## picatinny

First solo trip Dec 6th to the 9th!


----------



## trill2017

picatinny said:


> First solo trip Dec 6th to the 9th!


I'll be there solo from 6th-10th.


----------



## igrsod

My daughter is turning 21 and we are going Mother Daughter around the world in Epcot March 1-5, 2018.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SO excited, Dec 8-12!  Just snagged a room at CB too, so I won't be on my friend's couch the whole time.  It's my first time staying there.  ETA my friend works nights so I probably won't even see her.    Hence switching to a hotel.  I'm so ready for the Jingle Cruise!


----------



## MilkTea

I will be going February 12th-18th. I have booked at the all star music resort. My first time. Anyone wanna meet up for some companionship?


----------



## cking2729

MilkTea said:


> I will be going February 12th-18th. I have booked at the all star music resort. My first time. Anyone wanna meet up for some companionship?



Hi MilkTea,
I'm a local with an annual pass and it'd be awesome to hang out if you'd like some company. I notice we are the same age, and I'm always looking for a good excuse to visit any part of WDW lol.


----------



## croach

Jan 5 - Jan 9. Excited for another Marathon Weekend. Except that getting up early part.


----------



## bruins1975

Jan 22-28 SSR 1bedroom villa....little overkill for solo but had points to kill...anyone need a ride buddy?


----------



## katt789

A group of us is going down to meet up with cm friends/dapper day/infinity war release from

April 27-May 6th!

I know it's a long way off, but we have a lot planned and lots of people coming & going throughout the 2 weeks! Lol. Either staying at a value or the cabins depending on how many people!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Anyone in MK tonight?  I really struck out. Went to MK to find the light up Santa hat, but no luck. Took the monorail to the poly to check out trader sams, 1.5 hour wait. Now I'm waiting in line to get *back* to the Magic Kingdom. I'm just bummed that I wasted like 2 hours!  At least the splash mountain like is 5 minutes because it's cold.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Wish I was in my happy place now.  Magic Kingdom
Was just there in September thru October. 
But if any Disney Princesses want to talk just contact me.
Planing on going back for the 50th


----------



## Chris2116

Solo 1/11, planning to drink/eat around the world then goto jellyrolls.  Considering my current list of ‘must haves’ at epcot plus all the great suggestions I’ve read about, I hope I can execute the plan.  Looking for some disney magic, I think.


----------



## jeffa213

hey everyone going solo from jan 4-11 love to meet more Disney fans


----------



## AtomicFrog

Headed back solo on 12/24 and flying out midday 12/26.... Gonna have a few nice meals, hang out in the bar at GF and Poly, enjoy the
decorations and relax...


----------



## crazyash83

First time solo birthday trip  11/28 - 12/5


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Would love to just go to WDW one yr on my birthday.  It would be a dream come true.  My birthday is January 9th.  I was just at Disney Sept into Oct.  Plan to go back 2021 for the 50th and maybe Disneyland 2019.  Anyone want to talk Disney, have questions about Disney World let me know.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Going from 4/16-4/20/2018. Anyone interested hmu and we can plan plan and plan some more.


----------



## HooplaFan

croach said:


> Jan 5 - Jan 9. Excited for another Marathon Weekend. Except that getting up early part.


Dittos on the early part.  Staying at CB this time, which might afford me a few more minutes of sleep.


----------



## croach

HooplaFan said:


> Dittos on the early part.  Staying at CB this time, which might afford me a few more minutes of sleep.



Good luck with your races!


----------



## nbrmommy2005

I will be there July 30th - August 2nd.  I just booked my room at Boardwalk.   I am looking forward to relaxing, but would love to meet up with some people.


----------



## megveg

will be solo on Feb 6th, then also April 21 - 25 for Animal Kingdoms  20th, if youre around, lets high five!


----------



## HooplaFan

I will be solo during the Dark Side weekend.  I have not decided on the dates but I am doing the challenge, so I know I will at least be there 20 to 22 April. If anybody wants to meet up, lets plan something


----------



## magical-me

Omg 1 more week till my Disney solo!  Woooooo


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I might be back sooner than I thought.  Was planing for the 50th and still am but now I might be going back next year again.  Around October.  So excited.


----------



## absolutmey

HooplaFan said:


> I will be solo during the Dark Side weekend.  I have not decided on the dates but I am doing the challenge, so I know I will at least be there 20 to 22 April. If anybody wants to meet up, lets plan something



I'm solo that weekend too


----------



## absolutmey

megveg said:


> will be solo on Feb 6th, then also April 21 - 25 for Animal Kingdoms  20th, if youre around, lets high five!



I'm there April 20-25 solo for Dark Side weekend


----------



## TawnyLynn

I’ll be solo Feb 2 & 3 as well as April 6 & 7.  If anyone is interested in meeting up let me know.  (I have my plans listed below.)

Friday, Feb 2 - I’ll be coming over from Universal in the morning and I have fast passes for Hollywood Studios.
Feb 3- I have fast passes for Animal Kingdom and then I figured Disney Springs for the evening.
4- flight leaves early in the morning so no plans

Friday, Apr 6-  flight gets into Orlando around 1:30pm and spending the afternoon/ evening at Hollywood Studios (yes, I love Hollywood Studios and I can’t think of a better way to spend my birthday!)
7- totally up in the air, but I’m thinking of Magic Kingdom for the day and possibly park hopping or going to Disney Springs or who knows.  
8- flight leaves too early lol


----------



## DisneyLiz20

My first solo trip is hopefully November  2nd-5th, for my birthday!


----------



## megveg

absolutmey said:


> I'm solo that weekend too





HooplaFan said:


> I will be solo during the Dark Side weekend. I have not decided on the dates but I am doing the challenge, so I know I will at least be there 20 to 22 April. If anybody wants to meet up, lets plan something



Lets eatt!


----------



## HooplaFan

megveg said:


> Lets eatt!



Now comes the hard part--who is going to take the lead and plan this?


----------



## megveg

HooplaFan said:


> Now comes the hard part--who is going to take the lead and plan this?



do you use gmail? we can start a spreadsheet/google doc to keep it all together


----------



## Dumbo777

Oops


----------



## megveg

Dumbo777 said:


> We will be there around that time.



Looks like @absolutmey @HooplaFan @Redarrow5150 and I will all be around that weekend  I'm there 21-25


----------



## Dumbo777

megveg said:


> Looks like @absolutmey @HooplaFan @Redarrow5150 and I will all be around that weekend  I'm there 21-25



We will be there that week, but leave the 21st.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Would love to go to WDW this year but was just there last yr.  Next yr I plan to go to ABD Backstage Disneyland tour.  Or if I decide its too much money back to WDW for a 7th time and 4th solo trip.  I love WDW


----------



## HooplaFan

megveg said:


> do you use gmail? we can start a spreadsheet/google doc to keep it all together



Don't really use gmail, but I have an account if that is the common denominator


----------



## PaulaSB12

Pop Century arriving 7th October 2018 for 14 nights can't wait.  I have been cruising for a few years but have done enough its time to go back to Disney. 
.


----------



## Bestazyy

Im also solo.
Prefer meet someone and make a good day in weekends!
Nice idea with spreadsheet/google doc.Im up for thet.
bestpabgz@gmail.com add me please.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Let us sacrifice our today so that our children can have a better tomorrow."-Bestazy!
 Dark Side Hype!


----------



## apurrazz

Doing my 2nd solo trip on 2/2-2/5, staying off site.  Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## DisneyEater

apurrazz said:


> Doing my 2nd solo trip on 2/2-2/5, staying off site.  Anyone else gonna be there?



Thinking of doing my first solo trip sometime in Feb or Mar.  Haven't really nailed down dates yet.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I don't have a hotel because it's a holiday weekend (I get federal holiday off) but I want to go President's Day Weekend!  Any ladies want to maybe team up & split a hotel room on property?


----------



## nightskygal

I will be solo the afternoon and evening on 2/20 (Universal), 2/21 (AK most likely), and 2/22 (MK).  If anyone is around and would like to hang at the parks and/or have a meal, let me know.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

It's a little far ahead, but I'm planning a trip for Dec. 22, 2018 - Jan. 1, 2019. Might skip the theme parks this time, but would like to dine at WDW hotel restaurants, Disney Springs, go to evening music shows (Jellyrolls, Jason and Billy show, Yehaa Bob show, offsite dueling piano places), Universal Citywalk, play mini-golf, etc. If you will be there around that time and might like to meet up for any of this or other touristy stuff in the area, you're welcome to send me a message.


----------



## hertamaniac

AP weekday holder here.  On occasion, I will travel to the parks/resorts solo, but I usually have an itinerary of what I'm doing that day.  Just when I say, I've experienced mostly everything WDW has to offer (sans latest restaurants), I'm usually surprised at a detail I've missed.


----------



## smokeyblue

Going solo March 6-11 if anyone is interested in company or just a hello.


----------



## chele_24

Going solo for the first time 5/13-5/17!


----------



## megveg

will be solo (ish?) in parks on Tuesday, Feb 6th (next week!!), see you there  maybe?


----------



## renderman7

There Solo from Nov 30 to Dec 9, flying out early on the 10th


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Hello! Solo trip from April 28th to May 5th  Also there is a possibility to visit Universal one day.


----------



## Justinmichael

Anyone going solo between April 22nd and 27th?


----------



## megveg

In line at AK for rope drop right now


----------



## nightskygal

Ok so my travel buddy just bailed on me.  I will be at Disney from 2/12 through 2/22.  Anyone at the park those days and want to hang out or have dinner?


----------



## nancy155

I will be at the parks from 2/10-2/17!  Hitting AK on the 11th


----------



## S@r@

Second solo trip all the way from The Netherlands. Staying at ASMu 9/6 - 9/16. Not doing any sit down meals, just QS. Planning to go to MNSSHP and who knows, maybe even a dessert party. If anyone wants to join me for one of the parties, let me know.


----------



## DisTrek

smokeyblue said:


> Going solo March 6-11 if anyone is interested in company or just a hello.



I'm planning to be there through the 10th.  I'm always up for some company.


----------



## wisteria1019

Doing my first solo trip ever. October 14 - 21. Food, wine, then more wine...


----------



## AtomicFrog

DisneyLiz20 said:


> My first solo trip is hopefully November  2nd-5th, for my birthday!



I'll be there for either the 10k or 1/2 marathon that weekend... if we're in contact, I'll help you celebrate : )


----------



## Krisb28358

Krisb28358 said:


> Week of march 18 2018



Ditto on that


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Looking at a solo Christmas trip Nov 25-Dec 1!  I'm so excited - is it Thanksgiving yet??


----------



## supamaki

I'll be solo April 14-16. Never been in Orlando alone before so I have no idea what to expect. Jimmy Buffet is playing somewhere in Orlando Saturday night, so might be up for that. Any other ideas are welcome!


----------



## dachsie

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Looking at a solo Christmas trip Nov 25-Dec 1!  I'm so excited - is it Thanksgiving yet??


I will be there Nov 29- Dec 4.


----------



## LaurenT

May 16 - 22! Anyone else going solo on those dates?


----------



## heidilee2003

smokeyblue said:


> Going solo March 6-11 if anyone is interested in company or just a hello.



I just booked today for 3/6-3/9! I'd be happy to compare schedules and meet up!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

POFQ Sept 1 to 15.


----------



## dolewhipsareforlovers

dachsie said:


> I will be there Nov 29- Dec 4.


 These are my exact dates!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I might be going again next year.  Depending if I can afford Behind the Magic Backstage tour  at Disneyland. ABD.  If not Ill be back my WDW again for MNSSHP.


----------



## Andrew015

Just booked May 22 - 25th.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dolewhipsareforlovers said:


> These are my exact dates!


I'll be at POFQ Nov 25-Dec 1!


----------



## Discodropped

April 14 - April 19. Anyone else going on these dates?

Wondering if anyone wants to meet up for dinner at a Disney Resort (open to suggestions) on either the 16th or 17th, let me know.


----------



## PrincessIndia

Solo trip to Disney Worrrld from the 7th September for 8 days  + a few days at Universal IOA message me if anyone wants to meet up for food, rides etc etc. 

I’m a girly girl love Disney princesses, Pixar, once upon a time, 20.


----------



## Booker110

Solo trip in April for water parks..first time going solo


----------



## xyloist

I'm considering a solo trip for AK's 20th anniversary 4/21-4/23. Not doing the marathon so is this a crazy time to come down?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Just booked a flight down on frontier (I normally drive from Atlanta) for March 24 & 25!  Just doing a quick AP dash down to the flower & garden festival because I couldn't wait for May. So excited!


----------



## Andrew015

Are there any meet ups on the calendar for May?


----------



## LaurenT

Andrew015 said:


> Are there any meet ups on the calendar for May?


I’ll be there 5/16 - 5/22


----------



## melomouse

My 1st solo trip May 1-6, split stay CCV and BWV! A tad anxious but psyched, too! Would love to meet up!


----------



## nightskygal

Going to Disney and Universal May 13 - 24 and Sept 16 - 27.  Doing MNSSHP and HHN at Universal. Anyone care to hang at the parks? Dinner? Shopping?


----------



## Joe712

Solo 3/29-4/3! Almost there.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Haven't booked yet but looking at going sometime in September


----------



## PaulaSB12

deno said:


> Solo trip October 5th thru to the 13th...... planning to take photos photos and more photos.....


I am going to be there from 7th October until 21st October.


----------



## ndrone1

March 30 and 31!

Hi everyone! 31 year old professional here. Did the College program in 2005 and have been back a handful of times since. Last time was about 6 years ago and can't wait to check things out. I'll be in town for work and have two entire days before I'm on to the next place.

I'm OK with going by myself, but I've never done a solo trip like this so I'm also not opposed to meeting up with someone else for a fun time at the parks! I worked at DAK (Operations at Tarzan Rocks and The Boneyard) while I was on the CP. Let me know if you will be around. If I don't get to catch up with anyone, enjoy your trips and I'll try to do the same with mine.


----------



## PaulaSB12

deno said:


> I'm arriving 7th now. Will get 6 full days
> 
> You're going solo for 2 whole weeks? I thought *I* was being extravagant with my 6 days
> 
> Dene


Its my main holiday for the year the holiday I pay for with overtime (I have to add the pet sitters fees) and its an 8 hour 15-minute flight so I go for two weeks its great that way


----------



## BrianL

I am doing a Solo at Disneyland, April 14 - 16, though I did not plan a park day for the 14th. I was just going to hang around DTD, Trader Sam's, maybe do that Star Wars Void thing.


----------



## wisteria1019

PaulaSB12 said:


> I am going to be there from 7th October until 21st October.


 I'll be there the 10-20 if you would like to meet up for a day or a dinner!

Dawn


----------



## PaulaSB12

wisteria1019 said:


> I'll be there the 10-20 if you would like to meet up for a day or a dinner!
> 
> Dawn


That would be fun thanks for the offer are you on the dining plan?


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

FranDVCMadrid said:


> Hello! Solo trip from April 28th to May 5th  Also there is a possibility to visit Universal one day.



Bump!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone planing a trip for next year or is it too early?
Might go next year and if I go it will again be late Sept or early Oct for MNSSHP.


----------



## wisteria1019

PaulaSB12 said:


> That would be fun thanks for the offer are you on the dining plan?


I haven't added the dining plan, still debating the value of it. I do intend to do a nice TS dinner each night.

Dawn


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Im doing my first trip ever September 7th-16th. I’m up to meeting people for a few rides or food & wine festival


----------



## PrincessIndia

Gaugersaurus said:


> Im doing my first trip ever September 7th-16th. I’m up to meeting people for a few rides or food & wine festival


Hey, my dates overlap and a few other members, we should do a mini meet


----------



## Gaugersaurus

PrincessIndia said:


> Hey, my dates overlap and a few other members, we should do a mini meet


That sounds like a fun idea, how are you coordinating with everyone?


----------



## PrincessIndia

When are you leaving on the 16th? I'm going shopping and to Blaze pizza in the evening with a member on here


----------



## Gaugersaurus

PrincessIndia said:


> When are you leaving on the 16th? I'm going shopping and to Blaze pizza in the evening with a member on here


I haven't booked my flights yet but I plan to take the latest flight out. Right now it looks like my flight out will be around 6 pm


----------



## PrincessIndia

Ok cool, maybe you could meet for some rides on the 10th or the 11th, On the 10th I'm planning on the 4 parks 1 day challenge


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I'm up for meeting for some rides both days, 4 parks in 1 day definitely sounds like it will be a difficult challenge for you to complete.


----------



## Erik the Red

Hello all !!!

Doing my first ever Disney trip from September 30th to October 5th.    Then off to Universal for 2 days.

Definitely doing food and wine and not so Scary Halloween !!!

Would love to meet new people !


----------



## BrianL

So, I'm doing Disneyland on April 14-16, with park days on the 15th and 16th. On the 14th though I will arrive around mid-day and I do plan to go hang out at Trader Sam's (early to beat the crowds) and play the Star Wars VR thing. If anyone want's to hang out at Trader Sam's or do the Star Wars thing, I am up for that. If you come to Sam's you have a drink coming on me because I will want a mug, but I don't want to drink it. Happy to hang out in the parks too.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

BrianL said:


> If you come to Sam's you have a drink coming on me because I will want a mug, but I don't want to drink it. Happy to hang out in the parks too.



In my experience they've let people buy the mugs without getting the drinks.


----------



## BrianL

Gaugersaurus said:


> In my experience they've let people buy the mugs without getting the drinks.



Hmm, that was not my experience at Grog Grotto, and I assumed it was the same. There I wanted a Nautilus (so, so badly), and the waiter said they had to pour the drink. I said I would pay full price, but you don't have to fill it. He said no it must be poured. He said I didn't have to drink it, or I could take two sips, or whatever, but it would be poured and served. I felt bad wasting it, especially with as big as the Nautilus is. I did end up asking the waiter to ask another table who was hanging out if they wanted it, and he did and they did, and they waved me over and we hung out all night having a fun time. Turned out they were off-duty CMs and they were awesome! So really, I don't mind the policy and don't mind buying a drink for a DIS friend either. Of course, I have my Nautilus now, and that was the expensive one.

I guess we'll see how the west coast version handles it, but I had assumed it would be the same. I'll get my mug either way, so I'm not worried about it. It's all good.


----------



## wisteria1019

Gaugersaurus said:


> I'm up for meeting for some rides both days, 4 parks in 1 day definitely sounds like it will be a difficult challenge for you to complete.


We have always spent our last day at Disney doing this - we called it our favorites' farewell day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Today's the day!  Heading down for a quick solo trip tonight, flying home Monday morning.  I'm so excited, I can't concentrate at work!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

More and more likely Ill be going back to WDW next year instead of DL Backstage Magic ABD is anyone else is already dreaming about 2019 let me know


----------



## captaindavidhook

April 20th to the 29th...


----------



## Beprepared

I'm not exactly solo (will have kids/parents) but can get away for awhile and would love to meet up for dinner or something.  I'm going towards the end May!!


----------



## CatNipRules

Solo trip planned from 10/27 thru 11/10 2018. Going to be doing lots of different things and trying new places to eat. Would love to meet up with Disney loving people. LOL!! I've been to Disney lots of times, but never solo. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I went solo 2008,2015,2017.  If anyone wants tips or wants to talk let me know.
Also last 2 vacations were through Dreams Unlimited Travel so if anyone wants to know more about them let me know.  They are excellent by the way.


----------



## CatNipRules

Goofy'sPal said:


> I went solo 2008,2015,2017.  If anyone wants tips or wants to talk let me know.
> Also last 2 vacations were through Dreams Unlimited Travel so if anyone wants to know more about them let me know.  They are excellent by the way.


I have a question about dining. Was it awkward eating at different sit down meals? I'm looking at going to California Grill and am just worried that it will be awkward. I'm also wondering if character meals are awkward solo. 

What was the best part of going solo? I'm looking forward to the freedom of doing things on my own timeline. Eating where I want to eat and not worrying about picky eaters.  At the same time I'm a bit nervous about going on my own. It's getting less daunting the more I plan, but it's still there a little bit. If that even makes sense. LOL!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

CatNipRules said:


> I have a question about dining. Was it awkward eating at different sit down meals? I'm looking at going to California Grill and am just worried that it will be awkward. I'm also wondering if character meals are awkward solo.
> 
> What was the best part of going solo? I'm looking forward to the freedom of doing things on my own timeline. Eating where I want to eat and not worrying about picky eaters.  At the same time I'm a bit nervous about going on my own. It's getting less daunting the more I plan, but it's still there a little bit. If that even makes sense. LOL!!




To me eating alone was not a problem.  It didnt bother me.  Your in WDW like everyone else and I just enjoy looking around at everything and taking it all in.  By chance I ended up doing only character dining and i loved it.  A couple of tips are to tell your server u want pics with the characters and if they or someone else can take pics.  If no cast member is around usually another guest will be more than happy to take your pic.  

Some of the best parts of going solo for me were doing what I wanted, eating where I wanted to eat and going when and where I wanted to go somewhere.  The freedom is great.  I can be overwhelming at first and stressful yes but also fun making plans.  Also dont try any fit everything is because you wont.  Every vacation there is stuff I didnt get to do.  If u stress over getting everything in u will be a wreck.  Look at what u really want to do and where u want to eat and everything should fall into place.  Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## Natalia0621

Hi!
I am going solo 9/18-21 and staying on site. So far this is what I have planned.
Arrive 9/18- have only a 9:40pm Res at Ohana
9/19- morning at MK, lunch at BOG, head to Epcot the rest of day
9/20- AK all day. Dinner at Sanaa 
9/21- Breakfast at Bon Voyage at Trattoria. 

All this can be subject to change.


----------



## ShadeDK

I'll be there solo from April 28 - May 2


----------



## megveg

Flights booked, will definitely be at WDW landing late night April 29, ftragical express at 4ish on May 2.


----------



## megveg

ShadeDK said:


> I'll be there solo from April 28 - May 2



Lets high five!


----------



## ShadeDK

megveg said:


> Lets high five!


Sounds good to me!  I don't have a schedule or itinerary for this trip (since, from experience, I'd just rearrange it once I was there anyway), so I should be flexible any of those days.  Feel free to send me a PM (and I'll do the same) and we can set something up. Always great to meet someone from the DIS!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Only been 6 months since last vacation even though feels like a lifetime.  I need to go back really badly like right now u have no idea.  Things in life are frustrating right now and need an escape.  I do plan on going back next year and 20201 for the 50th.  I went for Epcot 35 and loved it.  Since Magic Kingdom is by far my favorite park I except this to be that much better.  See you real soon


----------



## dtstampz

Managed to work out a solo trip May 5-10!  Life has been so hectic, and I
thought I'd have to miss out on Flower & Garden Show.  I'm excited to be
doing another trip to WDW this year, even a short one!


----------



## dtstampz

CatNipRules said:


> I have a question about dining. Was it awkward eating at different sit down meals? I'm looking at going to California Grill and am just worried that it will be awkward. I'm also wondering if character meals are awkward solo.



Solo trips are always an adventure!  I'm doing my fourth one soon, and I always dine at the California Grill.  I've seen a few other solo diners at
different signature restaurants.  The wait staff  folks are always extra caring and friendly when I've dined alone, so don't be afraid to give it a try.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

captaindavidhook said:


> April 20th to the 29th...



I'll be there the 21st to the 27th.


----------



## Firebird060

So me and the wife, will be there on June 6th 9th and 10th and then again in October 24th-28th to make this a 3 trip year as we just got back from Disney in March


----------



## AnaBelle82

BrianL said:


> I am doing a Solo at Disneyland, April 14 - 16, though I did not plan a park day for the 14th. I was just going to hang around DTD, Trader Sam's, maybe do that Star Wars Void thing.


Hi Brian, I just wanted to confirm. Will you be at Disneyland in California or disney world in Orlando? I'll be in Orlando on the 16th and am looking for a friend.


----------



## BrianL

AnaBelle82 said:


> Hi Brian, I just wanted to confirm. Will you be at Disneyland in California or disney world in Orlando? I'll be in Orlando on the 16th and am looking for a friend.



Sorry, I'll be in Anaheim. Sorry to miss you, but have fun!


----------



## Steve2young

I’m going solo September 3rd to the 10th if anyone fancies meeting for a night out in Disney Springs


----------



## RVJarrett

I'll be on my solo trip on 24/10 in the afternoon through until the 31/10 - flying to Cali in the morning. So looking for someone to do the parks with 24-30, and some dining if anyone is free 
Also got a ticket for MNSSHP on 25/10,


----------



## RENThead09

captaindavidhook said:


> April 20th to the 29th...



just signed up for the races this week and was able to book POP for the 17th to the 24th.  Have a great run!  You doing the challenge?


----------



## Josh_OK

I'll be there September 16th through 22nd and likely June 17th through 23rd. No plans yet.


----------



## GaryJ27

.


----------



## captaindavidhook

RENThead09 said:


> just signed up for the races this week and was able to book POP for the 17th to the 24th.  Have a great run!  You doing the challenge?


Yes good luck to you!  No I am just running in the half.


----------



## MikeNamez

I'll be solo Sept 11th-13th. Just a cali grill ADR for the 11th at 8:55p... if anyone wants to join!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Making my first solo trip September 9th - 15th and staying at Pop (first stay there). I'm planning on MNSSHP for the 11th (still tentative) and have a couple ADRs in place, including SciFi lucnh at DHS on the 10th a BOG lunch later on (that one's still up in the air, have a couple placeholders for now). Totally down for company while I'm there!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im planing on going next year.  Again Sept into Oct.  If anyone wants to plan with me, tips let me know
Last year went to MNSSHP twice, stayed at Pop, had free dining and a lot of fun.  If anyone has questions


----------



## Pdollar88

Sept 5-10. Second solo trip on my AP. All other party members fell through, so looking for folks to hang out!


----------



## DespinaVictoria

I just moved to South Florida from CT so I'll be frequenting Disney! If anyone wants to meet up while on a solo trip I'm down!


----------



## Steve2young

DespinaVictoria said:


> I just moved to South Florida from CT so I'll be frequenting Disney! If anyone wants to meet up while on a solo trip I'm down!




I’m there early September if you’re free?


----------



## zpbarn01

Heading down solo on May 9th - May 12th.  Spur of the moment trip! Super excited!


----------



## etzmn123

Hi all!
I’ll be in Orlando for a work conference 9/30-10/3 and am extending my trip until 10/6 for a few Disney days! I was originally just planning on EPCOT on 10/4 and MK on 10/5 but now I’m trying to decide if it’ll be worth it to do partial days on 10/3 and 10/6 (most likely, yes). If I do, I think I’ll add another 1/2 day at EPCOT on 10/3 for more F&W time and then probably AK on 10/6. 

My last trip was in early Dec 2016 with my fiancé and we weren’t planning on going back until fall of 2019 so when my boss agreed to send me to this conference I started planning WDW time right away!


----------



## WISH@WDW

Hi everyone!
I will be at WDW August 25th through September 1st. This will be my first solo trip without any kids.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Planing on going next year.  Been to WDW 6 times.  3 solo.  Went last year Sept 28-Oct 4.  Anyone want tips, or want to talk Disney?


----------



## Matthew89

I'm from the UK going to WDW Orlando in August 2-16th staying at the all star music resort....this will be my first solo trip. I would be happy to meet up with anyone if your there too.


----------



## MikeNamez

PrincessIndia said:


> Hey, my dates overlap and a few other members, we should do a mini meet



I'll be there on the 11th and 12th too, if you guys do a meet let me know. I'd love to meet some new park friends.


----------



## DespinaVictoria

I am contemplating a quick solo trip possibly Sat 5/12-5/13. I am starting a new job on Mon 5/14 and kind of want to get to Disney before things get crazy busy. Is anyone going to be around then to meet up?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

MikeNamez said:


> I'll be there on the 11th and 12th too, if you guys do a meet let me know. I'd love to meet some new park friends.



This sounds like a good idea, I'll set up an "unofficial" Sept. DIS meet thread.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I'm looking for new friends to meet up during my upcoming trips Dec. 22 - Jan. 1 (probably no parks this time), and next spring (exact dates TBD, but tentatively thinking early May 2019).


----------



## Andrew015

Finally locked in May 21st - 25th!


----------



## Nilmerg

LaurenT said:


> May 16 - 22! Anyone else going solo on those dates?



I will be in Disney solo on May 19 and 20. Then a side trip to North Miami Beach. Let me know if you would like to meet.


----------



## Nilmerg

nightskygal said:


> Going to Disney and Universal May 13 - 24 and Sept 16 - 27.  Doing MNSSHP and HHN at Universal. Anyone care to hang at the parks? Dinner? Shopping?



I will be there solo on May 19 and 20th if you do not have any plans.


----------



## nightskygal

Nilmerg said:


> I will be there solo on May 19 and 20th if you do not have any plans.


My friend and I will be at Universal both those days.  You are welcome to join us.


----------



## charliebrown

Last minute trip with my friend.
May 19th-26 2018.
Let's  meet up!


----------



## PamNC

Memorial Weekend - 5/25 - leaving 5/28. I will be in parks 5/26 and 5/27. Perhaps Disney Springs Visit on 5/25 - later in the afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Janederella

11/3 - 11/6 WDW  
Anyone gonna be there around these dates?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone already planing a vacation for next year?

I am definitely going next year and am in pre planing stages if thats a thing.
Know time of year Im going back nothing else yet.  Who wants to plan with me?
I was there last year if anyone wants tips
Miss WDW especially MK my favorite park.


----------



## dachsie

I am considering a couple of visits next year - late Jan/Feb and in May.  Just not sure of dates or where I will stay


----------



## HatBoxSteve

All Star Movies Aug 23 - 30. First solo trip!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

I'm going from *Thursday November 15th* until *Monday, November 19th.*
I really need a TEACUPS Partner/s for November 16th or November 18th (my MK days).  Teacups are the only attraction I don't feel comfortable being solo on.  And I do it all.  Rides, Dining, live shows.  But I want a "partner" for the teacups.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone going on first solo trip want some tips?
Ive been on 3
Can even contact private if u want
Im planing solo trip number 4 for next year
Been to WDW 6 times total


----------



## dachsie

LadyDiznee123 said:


> I'm going from *Thursday November 15th* until *Monday, November 19th.*
> I really need a TEACUPS Partner/s for November 16th or November 18th (my MK days).  Teacups are the only attraction I don't feel comfortable being solo on.  And I do it all.  Rides, Dining, live shows.  But I want a "partner" for the teacups.


1
If you don't find someone, remember, you do not have to make the cup spin when you are in it.  Its kind of nice not doing that sometime


----------



## LadyDiznee123

dachsie said:


> 1
> If you don't find someone, remember, you do not have to make the cup spin when you are in it.  Its kind of nice not doing that sometime



Thanks.
To me it's not fun unless you spin. I know the ride very well.  I just don't want to do it alone, even if I didn't spin it.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

dachsie said:


> 1
> If you don't find someone, remember, you do not have to make the cup spin when you are in it.  Its kind of nice not doing that sometime



And thank you for this.  I guess I should also note that I didn't do it last year in Nov 2017.  And I did everything on my list. I had an _*outstanding *_visit.   I met up with two friends (DISer's) and forgot that I would have had the opportunity to do it with them.  I would simply walk past the TEACUPS and keep on going.  It wasn't like I was _*mourning *_it as I passed it, so I guess I'll be okay if I don't do it this year either.  I have so many other to-do's. That being said, it would be nice if I got on the ride, as it really is one of my favorites. I did it alone in 2015, and I did it happily.  But still, _partners _on this ride are fun!  I'm trying to wait for a partner before I do it alone again.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Thanks.
> To me it's not fun unless you spin. I know the ride very well.  I just don't want to do it alone, even if I didn't spin it.



Hope u find someone.  I love this ride.  I also love the meet and greats.  Rode it 6 times solo last time even when park officially closed.  Understand not everyone can ride it solo.  Good luck


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Goofy'sPal said:


> Hope u find someone.  I love this ride.  I also love the meet and greats.  Rode it 6 times solo last time even when park officially closed.  Understand not everyone can ride it solo.  Good luck



Thank you GP!


----------



## scottc12

Going aug 6-13 solo atm =( would love to have someone do parks with.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im bored anyone want park tips?
Vacation tips?


----------



## dachsie

Goofy'sPal said:


> Im bored anyone want park tips?
> Vacation tips?


Always!  Can always learn something new


----------



## Goofy'sPal

dachsie said:


> Always!  Can always learn something new


Well  what do u want to know?  Specific Park?


----------



## dachsie

ANimal Kingdom.  How would you tour it to get the most in?  Can only book FP 30 days out


----------



## Goofy'sPal

dachsie said:


> ANimal Kingdom.  How would you tour it to get the most in?  Can only book FP 30 days out


Are u looking for a tour or just to walk around?  They have tours.  Only tour I took was ten yrs ago at MK
Are u looking for certain FP can tell u what I booked and what I ended up with last September


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Favorite park is MK  can spend days there and always spend more time the than any other park.  Last vacation was solo September 28-October 4 and going back next year


----------



## dachsie

not a paid tour - I meant how would you maximize your time and get the rides and shows in


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Use FP  on top three things u want to do then use app to keep getting FP.  If interested do walking tours to see as much animals as u can.
What I like to do at AK is all the rides I want, character meet and greets ( Love Character meet and greets)  I dont care for the shows at AK so can only give tips on rides and character meet and greets really.  But if u want rides and shows balance rides and shows.  Make a list of what u really want to do in AK and try to enjoy self if u try to do everything u wont have a good time and will just be stressed out.  I am looking forward to two new things since I was last there Up show and Donald Duck's Dinoramo. Hope this helps but let me know


----------



## disneylover2023

Hi all, I am traveling solo to universal studios and disney July 15th-18th. If anyone is going to volcano bay on the 16th let me know. I find it difficult to go to a water park solo especially for the multi person rides.


----------



## DisneyFanOrlando

Last minute trip June 5th & 6th. Anyone else there these dates?


----------



## Chris Folks

Hi I am traveling on December 7th to the 15th. If anyone else wants to join up and plan things that would be cool. Hope to hear from some of you


----------



## JillianS1128

work-forced delay of my last min June solo trip, but I am now going Sept 2-9! First ever trip to WDW and doing it solo!

I have yet to book, but have the vacation time booked etc.

Currently weighing DS v on-site, but will be booking most likely next week! sad that June got delayed, but it means I can actually plan it out a bit!

Anyone else there around that time??


----------



## Goofy'sPal

This is a tough time for me.  My mom just passed away.  One of the last conversations we had was her telling me no matter what you are going on your solo trip next year.  Now my brother in law asked  if he and my sister can come.  It was really sweet.  They are also going to Universal which I havent been to in over 20 years but might stay at WDW to have my own time.  Whats nice is they will be on separate package than me allowing me as much freedom solo or hanging out with them as I want.  Only problem is my sister doesnt know when she can take off and I have to got to MNSSHP.  She says be flexible and Ill try as long as I can go to 2 MNSSHPs.  I love them and Halloween is my favorite holiday.  But I love the jester.  Anyway I will still have the free time if anyone is planing next fall and wants to meet up.  Im so excited to be going back to WDW and I really need this vacation.  I was there in 2017 fall but so much going on and really need to escape for a few days.


----------



## nightskygal

Goofy'sPal said:


> What dates are you going?  I will be there 9/14-9/30.  Going to MNSSHP and HHN.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Not going this year
Am planing on going next fall and to 2 MNSSHP despite what my sister says I have to be flexible if they are going.  If they cant make it work during fall then Ill go solo again Im not going another time of year and missing my favorite holiday and not missing MNSSHP


----------



## Northrup113

I am going solo 9/24-9/29, staying at POFQ. MNSSHP on the 25th. Anyone else?


----------



## dachsie

Northrup113 said:


> I am going solo 9/24-9/29, staying at POFQ. MNSSHP on the 25th. Anyone else?


I'll be there 9/21-29 and am going to MNSSHP on the 25th too.  @nightskygal is going to that one too I believe


----------



## Northrup113

We should set up a time and place to meet. perhaps we can get a group together. Did that last year, had a blast!


dachsie said:


> I'll be there 9/21-29 and am going to MNSSHP on the 25th too. @nightskygal is going to that one too I believe


----------



## TinkerTerry

Northrup113 said:


> I am going solo 9/24-9/29, staying at POFQ. MNSSHP on the 25th. Anyone else?


Pretty sure I am in again this year.


----------



## dachsie

Northrup113 said:


> We should set up a time and place to meet. perhaps we can get a group together. Did that last year, had a blast!


Sounds great.  Do you know about the planning thread?  Is in the Happy dance forum


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I am positively going next year.  Now my brother in law asked if he and my sister can come.  I said yes but we will have separate packages and will be able to do are own things yet meet up say for dinner, a ride, or meet and greet.  So essentially will still be a solo trip if anyone wants to meet up.  It will be in the fall of 2019 and I will still be doing two MNSSHPs solo since its not there thing.  I cant wait.


----------



## dsnyrn

Mother and adult daughter trip Oct1-7, staying at Pop. Doing MNSSHP Thurs 4th. And a lot of F&W!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Solo trip the week after Thanksgiving!  Barring something crazy happening, the plan is to head down to Cocoa Beach the Friday after Thanksgiving and do 2 days there because I'm running the Space Coast Marathon Sunday Nov 25th.  Then after the race I'll head to Orlando and check in to Royal Pacific Resort.  I'll do some swimming/recovering, and Monday will be spent in Universal Studios/IOA.  The plan is to just do one day there and switch to POFQ on Tuesday, and do Disney Tuesday-Sunday (or Saturday, haven't decided).   I can't wait!!  A whole week solo is going to be so epic.  Anyone else going that week?


----------



## kkbutterfly

Solo trip for food and wine October 20 - 24. Doing party for the senses Saturday and the halloween party Tuesday and would love to meet new friends!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I plan to go to WDW.  Originally a solo trip and still might end up a solo trip.  My mom just passed and one of her last wishes was for me to go back to WDW next year no matter what.  I have since quit my job but will find a way to make it work.  Now my brother in law and sister asked if they can go.  Knowing I love to go in the fall during MNSSHP.  Have been two 4 parties so far and love.  Knowing its my favorite time of year and only time I will go my sister who hasnt been there in over 20 years tells me to be flexible because fall no longer works for them.  Says pick another time with an event.  There is nothing like MNSSHP at WDW and with a 2 month window they can work it out.  They are already shocked at how things work at WDW now with FP+, dinning, etc.  Hopefully works out but if anyone is thinking of going next fall let me know maybe we can hang out some.


----------



## dachsie

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Solo trip the week after Thanksgiving!  Barring something crazy happening, the plan is to head down to Cocoa Beach the Friday after Thanksgiving and do 2 days there because I'm running the Space Coast Marathon Sunday Nov 25th.  Then after the race I'll head to Orlando and check in to Royal Pacific Resort.  I'll do some swimming/recovering, and Monday will be spent in Universal Studios/IOA.  The plan is to just do one day there and switch to POFQ on Tuesday, and do Disney Tuesday-Sunday (or Saturday, haven't decided).   I can't wait!!  A whole week solo is going to be so epic.  Anyone else going that week?


I'll be there 11/30-12/5


----------



## ciaoaloha31

Going Nov 2-8, 2018 for Wine & Dine Half


----------



## fnm

I'll be there solo again 2/2-9!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Solo trip 12/22/18 - 1/1/19. Avoiding the crowded parks (and will be in between annual passes), but going to restaurants, music shows, etc. at WDW and offsite.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Solo trip 12/22/18 - 1/1/19. Avoiding the crowded parks (and will be in between annual passes), but going to restaurants, music shows, etc. at WDW and offsite.



I think Disney vets really have to do this sometimes. You've been there enough times that you don't necessarily have to do rides and every attraction every time you go. I'm not quite there yet but i did go OUT OF MY WAY to pick an arrival date AFTER the FW FEST. Ive had it with those crowds and I've never been to WDW when it wasn't going on, because i always picked last week of Oct/first week of Nov (due to an old wedding anniversary tradition that really shouldn't/ doesn't matter any more. It no longer works for me).The last day of my visit last year fell on the day after FW FEST ended. Ugh, it (world showcase) was heaven! That's when i told myself you have to pick tbat week after F&W /Before Thanksgiving.
Enjoy.


----------



## dachsie

@MusicalAstronaut I have just realized that our trips overlap both in Sept and Nov/Dec.  We are both signed up for Parisian breakfast 9/22


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I plan to go fall 2019 if anyone wants to plan with me.  Love and hate planing.  Its fun but stressful trying to fit everything in as perfectly together as can.


----------



## wisteria1019

dsnyrn said:


> Mother and adult daughter trip Oct1-7, staying at Pop. Doing MNSSHP Thurs 4th. And a lot of F&W!!


Mother daughter trips are my favorite. Both of my daughters will be in varying stages of pregnancy when I do my (now) first solo trip in October (10-20) - save some wine for me. Have a great time!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dachsie said:


> @MusicalAstronaut I have just realized that our trips overlap both in Sept and Nov/Dec.  We are both signed up for Parisian breakfast 9/22


Awesome, what great planning!  Haha.  What are your other plans for those trips?  We are doing MNSSHP on the 25th!


----------



## dachsie

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Awesome, what great planning!  Haha.  What are your other plans for those trips?  We are doing MNSSHP on the 25th!


9/21 DS when arrive to activate AP, check into timeshare, dinner at Boma then AK for RoL
9/22 Parisian Breakfast, leave about 3 go to Mass, then DS for dinner
9/23  BOG lunch and 1900 PF dinner
9/24 PPO Garden grill then Soaring, spend day at EP then going to MK foe HEA dessert party - just not sure if before or after
9/25 rest, DS for lunch, MNSSHP
9/26 HS am, Sci Fi lunch then to EP.  Will go back for SW fireworks
9/27 AK then later to EP maybe
9/28 KTTK, Trails end dinner then Sleepy Hollow
9/29 Breakfast at wave and MK then leave for airport


----------



## Peter Harper

I am solo
Prefer meet someone and make a good day every day
Nice idea with spreadsheet/google doc. I'm up for that.
Email me at 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age is no barrier. It’s a limitation you put on your mind


----------



## paradesintherain

Going for my first truly solo trip on August 2-7!!


----------



## Chris Folks

I'm headed to disney from 12/7 to 12/15. It's been over 20 years going. I cant wait to see MVMCP. Going solo so should be able to do alot


----------



## AdamsMum

BWV Dec 9-12, BC Dec 12-17, Chefs on Monday Dec 10, California Grill on Tuesday Dec 11.  So far that's all I've booked, paying my dining reservations out of pocket for the first 3 days, quick service dining for the 2nd leg of the trip.  Can't wait. Only my second solo trip.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im not planning on going till next fall but watching youtube videos every day and already getting exciting about it.  Is that weird?  Thinking about where to eat, what to do in each park and everything in between but my vacation isnt till over a year away.  Am I crazy or just a Disney fan?


----------



## jmbarnes101

Father/daughters trip 8/27-9/1 and a first solo trip 11/25-11/28. Anyone else going to be there the week after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Michele&Jessica

HatBoxSteve said:


> All Star Movies Aug 23 - 30. First solo trip!


I am doing a solo trip at All Star Movies Aug. 26th thru Sept. 1......can't wait to try their "secret menu".


----------



## HatBoxSteve

Michele&Jessica said:


> I am doing a solo trip at All Star Movies Aug. 26th thru Sept. 1......can't wait to try their "secret menu".


Cool maybe we’ll cross paths


----------



## Shaun C.

Solo trip, tentative (but reserved) dates of 9/26/19 - 10/4/19!


----------



## Michele&Jessica

HatBoxSteve said:


> Cool maybe we’ll cross paths


----------



## adamreisinger

My girlfriend and I will be doing our next Disney trip Sept. 26-Oct. 3. We're planning a Disney Springs bar hop the night of Sept. 27 if anyone wants to join in. 

Also, I'm going with a large group (like 20+) of Rachel Platten fans on Oct. 13. We'll be wearing our matching Plattenum purple tees, so if you spot us in the parks that day, be sure to say hi!


----------



## Jon-1984

Going nov 3rd to nov 9th 2018
Any other solo travelers looking for a Disney friend to hang out with .


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Is anyone in town now? I’m a local with some free days off!!


----------



## DespinaVictoria

I'm heading solo Aug 6-7.. Anyone wanna meet just let me know


----------



## Luv Daisy

Dec 30 - Jan 5


----------



## Northrup113

Port Orleans French Quarter 9/24-9/29. MNSSHP on the 25th


----------



## JediAshleigh

Hi! I'm from the UK. Visiting my US family in Florida then Maryland but going to Disney Solo first. Arriving late on October 27th and booked at Pop Century until November 1st when I'll head to Tampa to visit family. Planning on going to the MNSS Halloween Party on 28th if possible. 

Only 3rd time at Disney World ever - 1st was about 20 years ago (Animal Kingdom had just opened) with my grandparents aged 12. Second was 2016 when I visited a friend working there and realised that age had only really been physical.


----------



## coldboxer04

I'll be solo from 8/10 to 8/15. Get to spend a night at contemporary which has been one of my most wanted hotels and rest of trip at pop century.


----------



## DMB_1987

Hey everyone! I am in Orlando from August 8th - 27th and will be doing all of the theme parks. I am from the UK and travelling solo. If anyone wants to hang out in the theme parks feel free to message me. Will be good to meet some people whilst I am there.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Just found out I'll be solo October 26-28, 2018, as my friend couldn't get those days off from work. Anyone else there solo that weekend?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Considering doing a trip February 2-5 for my birthday and to get another trip in before my AP expires.


----------



## Destinyz12

I'm going Jan 27-Feb 2nd, and may have a friend with me for part of the trip and be solo for the rest


----------



## Leopardchucks

Jon-1984 said:


> Going nov 3rd to nov 9th 2018
> Any other solo travelers looking for a Disney friend to hang out with .



Im arriving on Nov.7th. For now, I have someone who is supposed to go with me, But I could possibly end up solo for the entire trip. At this time, Im unable to send PMs (Im still a newbie!), but please feel free to contact me when it gets closer to the trip time.


----------



## dachsie

Leopardchucks said:


> Im arriving on Nov.7th. For now, I have someone who is supposed to go with me, But I could possibly end up solo for the entire trip. At this time, Im unable to send PMs (Im still a newbie!), but please feel free to contact me when it gets closer to the trip time.


3 more posts and you will be able to.


----------



## mdmetromom

I will be solo for Disney After Hours on 9/20. Anyone around then too?


----------



## BritishAsh78

I’m heading on the 5th of November staying at WDW then I-Drive. I’m 40 and a British female.


----------



## smokeyblue

Going solo September 19-26 if anyone is interested in company or just a hello.


----------



## Northrup113

I will be there Sept. 24-29, staying at POFQ


----------



## OmegaxWk

I'll be heading solo sometime around Halloween. No dates planned yet. Would be nice to meet someone new while I'm there. 27 male here


----------



## DISNEY180

Hi  My 1st solo trip Sept 25 to Oct 3rd and if anyone wants to do F&W at Epcot I would be in.


----------



## Northrup113

That sounds like a plan!


----------



## vicki595

After all my potential travelling companions fell through, I'm solo'ing September 8th & 9th at POFQ (and one yet unbooked MCO hotel for the 6.30am flight I have on the 10th!) Currently have an ADR for 2 for lunch at Tiffins on the Sunday, but am debating cancelling it - we'll see what the early reviews of F&W are and/or I'll decide if I can live off beignets for a weekend... 

_Edited to add: I technically get in on the 7th, but with a flight landing at 9.30pm & using Magical Express to get in, I'm not seeing much happening that night except maybe late night Disney Springs?_


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

vicki595 said:


> After all my potential travelling companions fell through, I'm solo'ing September 8th & 9th at POFQ (and one yet unbooked MCO hotel for the 6.30am flight I have on the 10th!) Currently have an ADR for 2 for lunch at Tiffins on the Sunday, but am debating cancelling it - we'll see what the early reviews of F&W are and/or I'll decide if I can live off beignets for a weekend...
> 
> _Edited to add: I technically get in on the 7th, but with a flight landing at 9.30pm & using Magical Express to get in, I'm not seeing much happening that night except maybe late night Disney Springs?_



I'm planning on rope dropping AK that day then heading to Epcot after lunch. I'm going solo, but a family from my town will be at WDW that weekend. I'm not really sure what my meals are going to look like. Maybe we could explore Gorilla Falls or see the Tiger cubs. Always nice to meet some fellow Disney lovers.
Michael


----------



## HatBoxSteve

Just booked for October 24th to Halloween at all star sports


----------



## Venym

March 31-April 3 2019.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Going November 15 to November 19th.  That's a short visit for me.  Expressly for Slinky Dog Dash and Mickey's Birthday.


----------



## gparr

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Going November 15 to November 19th.  That's a short visit for me.  Expressly for Slinky Dog Dash and Mickey's Birthday.



I will be there Nov 15-18...just saying...


----------



## LadyDiznee123

gparr said:


> I will be there Nov 15-18...just saying...





gparr said:


> I will be there Nov 15-18...just saying...



You want to chat about touring plans in private message?  Have you ever met any of the other DISers??  I have.  Have had great times.  If touring plans match, I'm always looking to meet new DISers.  My two faves will not be going the same as me this year. Mostly, I'm content to tour alone.


----------



## gparr

PM Sent


----------



## LadyDiznee123

gparr said:


> PM Sent



I'm will hit you shortly!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Any more November people in the range of 15th to 19th????


----------



## Leopardchucks

LadyDiznee123 said:


> Any more November people in the range of 15th to 19th????



I'll be there from Nov.7-19th. (first and last days aren't park days though)


----------



## amyngary

I will be solo Oct. 6-10; I'd love to meet some fellow DISers, especially someone interested in Food and Wine festival and Disney Springs.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Leopardchucks said:


> I'll be there from Nov.7-19th. (first and last days aren't park days though)


Wow!  That's a trip! Enjoy!  
I sent you a message with my days/itinerary -- just in case we have a touring plan match and want to meet-up!


----------



## PaulaSB12

wisteria1019 said:


> I haven't added the dining plan, still debating the value of it. I do intend to do a nice TS dinner each night.
> 
> Dawn


I could use a couple of credits on your meal if you like I am having the deluxe plan


----------



## Bill007

October 21-26 2018. Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## amy_sue

I’ll be there 11/2-11/7 for the wine and dine 1/2 marathon. Staying at Art of Animation.


----------



## Erik the Red

This Sunday Sept 30 to Oct 7 !!!!!!!

Who's going to be there???


----------



## Ametista

BritishAsh78 said:


> I’m heading on the 5th of November staying at WDW then I-Drive. I’m 40 and a British female.


How long are you staying? I might arrive Nov 11, but haven't firmed up my plans yet. I'm 48 US F, and I usually stay around Sheraton Vistana Resorts.


----------



## Tiger2

I will be there after a business trip on 10-4 to 10-8.  Staying off-site, but dig all things Disney.  Can't wait.  47 yo male.


----------



## Kyen

So excited I booked today for December 2019. First time staying at Port Orleans. It may be 430 days out but I can't wait !!!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Leopardchucks said:


> I'll be there from Nov.7-19th. (first and last days aren't park days though)



my park days are Nov.9th - 13th!


----------



## Tiger2

Erik the Red said:


> This Sunday Sept 30 to Oct 7 !!!!!!!
> 
> Who's going to be there???


I will be there the 5th and 6th.


----------



## darlaya

Just booked my first solo trip for 1/6-1/11 staying @ CBR


----------



## Leopardchucks

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> my park days are Nov.9th - 13th!



Very cool! Perfect overlap! If our touring plans match up, I'm always down to grab a snack/cocktail or ride something with a fellow Disney nerd. 
Feel free to PM me


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Solo trips:

October 26-28, 2018
December 22, 2018 - January 1, 2019

Also, probably May 4-12, 2019


----------



## lifegaardonduty

November 10-16


----------



## Vohdre

February 2-9 BLT


----------



## tigger2on

I am heading to WDW tomorrow for a solo trip from kids and SO. Staying at PO-Riverside from Oct 4 - Oct 7. Anyone going solo to MNSSHP on Oct 5?


----------



## Mousefan38

Solo 10/22-10/27 at All Star Movies, I'll be at MNSSHP on 10/23 and the V.I.Passholder night on 10/25 at Epcot.


----------



## Ametista

I'm (48 F US) booked from Dec 1-8 at Sheraton Vistana. If anybody wants to meet up that would be great! I haven't decided which parks I'm visiting yet.


----------



## Ladylotus

kkbutterfly said:


> Solo trip for food and wine October 20 - 24. Doing party for the senses Saturday and the halloween party Tuesday and would love to meet new friends!


Hi there -  I will be in the World from 10/21 to 10/27 - planning on going to F&W on 10/21 and 10/22, and then to AK and MK the other days.  Drop me a note if you are around.


----------



## Ravens girl

I’m going March 23 - 29, 2019. 56 y.o. female, well by then 57 .


----------



## dnfan

Oct. 20-27(2018)...Pop Century


----------



## dnfan

Bill007 said:


> October 21-26 2018. Port Orleans Riverside.



Hi Bill007, I will be at Pop Century 10/20-10/27. First solo trip. I noticed we are the same age...maybe we can meet up for parks or dinner/drinks?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Bill007 said:


> October 21-26 2018. Port Orleans Riverside.





dnfan said:


> Hi Bill007, I will be at Pop Century 10/20-10/27. First solo trip. I noticed we are the same age...maybe we can meet up for parks or dinner/drinks?



I'm going to lunch at Diamond Horseshoe on Oct. 26, to try their new menu. Maybe one or both of you would like to meet for that?


----------



## AWanderingGuy

Booked my first trip to Disney as an adult. The last time I was there toontown was a thing as I was so young that I was scared of going on Pirates.

I'll be there from Dec 3rd - 7th, staying off site at the hilton grand vacations at seaworld. Also doing MVMC on Dec 4th.

Def. willing to meet new people in the parks if anyone else is up for it.


----------



## dnfan

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'm going to lunch at Diamond Horseshoe on Oct. 26, to try their new menu. Maybe one or both of you would like to meet for that?


Hi Daisy, Meeting for lunch at Diamond Horseshoe might work for me. And I've never eaten there either. Do you already have reservations and what time are you looking at?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dnfan said:


> Hi Daisy, Meeting for lunch at Diamond Horseshoe might work for me. And I've never eaten there either. Do you already have reservations and what time are you looking at?


Hey, thanks for writing! Since I last posted, I'd found someone else to meet up for that one, using the extra spot in my reservation, but I could check if I can add another spot. It's around 1PM. If I'm able to add another spot, would that time frame work for you?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Just booked for Feb 2-5 at AKL for a birthday trip


----------



## Dvcguy1

Taking a very last minute business trip and carved out 1 day for Disney October 25, going to spend the  day in  HS.  Anyone around for a drink , meal ?


----------



## Bill007

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'm going to lunch at Diamond Horseshoe on Oct. 26, to try their new menu. Maybe one or both of you would like to meet for that?


I leave for home on the 26th, but my schedule for the parks (based on my fastpass choices) is as follows: Sunday the 21st afternoon/Eve: Hollywood Sudios, Monday the 22: Magic Kingdom, Tuesday: Epcot then the Halloween party, Wednesday:Animal Kingdom and probably Disney Springs, Thursday: flexible


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I now have plans with friends for most of my trip this month (October 2018). The times I'm still solo and available to meet are Oct. 27 for dinner at Boatwright's and then the Yehaa Bob show, and Oct. 28 for brunch at Raglan Road and watching the Irish step dancing show. If any of this might work for anyone, you're welcome to send me a private message.

Thanks, and I wish everyone a great trip!


----------



## jec115

ANTSS2001 said:


> Awesome !!!  On Dec too... is this like a bounce back program ???


i'll be there 12/9 - 12/12. going to the very merry party 12/11. do you have any plans for then?


----------



## kkbutterfly

Mousefan38 said:


> Solo 10/22-10/27 at All Star Movies, I'll be at MNSSHP on 10/23 and the V.I.Passholder night on 10/25 at Epcot.


I'll be going to that MNSSHP party solo if you want to meet up!


----------



## kkbutterfly

jec115 said:


> i'll be there 12/9 - 12/12. going to the very merry party 12/11. do you have any plans for then?


I'll be there the 8-11.  Going to the party the 9th but would love to meet up.  I'm doing Jingle Bell Jingle Jam on the 10th.


----------



## JediAshleigh

Just posting again in case anyone wants to meet. I’m from London going Solo at Pop Century 27th October - 1st November. Scheduled planned is:


27th arrive late so won’t be good for much!
28th MNSSHP (I’m dressing as Rey from Star Wars: The Last Jedi)
29th Animal Kingdom
30th Hollywood Studios (where I will be meeting friends from London!)
31st Epcot
1st Disney Springs before traveling on to Tampa in the afternoon.


----------



## jec115

kkbutterfly said:


> I'll be there the 8-11.  Going to the party the 9th but would love to meet up.  I'm doing Jingle Bell Jingle Jam on the 10th.


sounds like fun. how would you like to work it out. 
i arrive 12/9 - going to AK and meet friends who moved to Fla.
12/10 - going to EPCOT. have ADR at rose & crown with candle light processional package
12/11 - shopping at disney springs, then MK in the afternoon and stay for the very merry party.
i opted not to get the hopper pass this time, but still haven't ruled out the idea for add on.


----------



## Mousefan38

kkbutterfly said:


> I'll be going to that MNSSHP party solo if you want to meet up!


Sure!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## kkbutterfly

jec115 said:


> sounds like fun. how would you like to work it out.
> i arrive 12/9 - going to AK and meet friends who moved to Fla.
> 12/10 - going to EPCOT. have ADR at rose & crown with candle light processional package
> 12/11 - shopping at disney springs, then MK in the afternoon and stay for the very merry party.
> i opted not to get the hopper pass this time, but still haven't ruled out the idea for add on.



Hi! I'll be at DHS on Monday it looks like but I leave Tuesday and was planning to check out all of the things at Disney springs in the morning if you wanted to get breakfast or lunch!


----------



## jec115

kkbutterfly said:


> Hi! I'll be at DHS on Monday it looks like but I leave Tuesday and was planning to check out all of the things at Disney springs in the morning if you wanted to get breakfast or lunch!


cool - i was planning DS around 9 or 10 on tue. meeting for breakfast or lunch sounds good. do you have a favorite?


----------



## kkbutterfly

jec115 said:


> cool - i was planning DS around 9 or 10 on tue. meeting for breakfast or lunch sounds good. do you have a favorite?


I'm open to anything!


----------



## jec115

ok - we can meet, see what's going on for that day and play it by ear.


----------



## SG131

Anyone interested in meeting up at Artist Point on on Dec 16th for the new character meal?


----------



## dnfan

kkbutterfly said:


> I'll be going to that MNSSHP party solo if you want to meet up!



Hi kk and mousefan38, I'm pretty sure I'm going to the same MNSSHP solo...would love to meet up


----------



## kkbutterfly

dnfan said:


> Hi kk and mousefan38, I'm pretty sure I'm going to the same MNSSHP solo...would love to meet up



That would be great! Did you have any plans during the party?


----------



## katwisc

Going to the Halloween party on October 30.


----------



## Sorahana

Gaugersaurus said:


> Just booked for Feb 2-5 at AKL for a birthday trip



Nice!! We'll be at All Star Movies Feb 2nd-7th.


----------



## Hendlaw

Headed in late on the 10th of Nov and staying through the 12th.  Still looking for on site housing but have a backup.


----------



## RajunCajun

I'll be going next week, October 29 - 31 for a quick Food and Wine trip with park day being the 30th.

I will be with family December 8 - 13 but am willing to break a way for a ride or drink with a fellow park goer.


----------



## WDWFan18

I am heading down solo October 29th & 30th. I am flexible on parks after 4pm. I am attending MNSSHP on the 30th as well. I am happy to meet up.


----------



## SG131

I’ll be solo Dec 7-13 with MVMCP on dec 11 if anyone else is around. First solo trip, can’t wait to see all the Christmas decorations!


----------



## BritishAsh78

I’ll be there From the 5th of Nov if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## kkbutterfly

SG131 said:


> I’ll be solo Dec 7-13 with MVMCP on dec 11 if anyone else is around. First solo trip, can’t wait to see all the Christmas decorations!


Shame! I’ll miss you. I’m doing the party on the 9th as I leave the 11th.


----------



## kkbutterfly

I’ll be solo Dec 8-11. Doing Candlelight on the 8th, MVMCP 9th, and JBJB on the 10th (thinking of doing the dessert party).


----------



## HatBoxSteve

JediAshleigh said:


> Just posting again in case anyone wants to meet. I’m from London going Solo at Pop Century 27th October - 1st November. Scheduled planned is:
> 
> 
> 27th arrive late so won’t be good for much!
> 28th MNSSHP (I’m dressing as Rey from Star Wars: The Last Jedi)
> 29th Animal Kingdom
> 30th Hollywood Studios (where I will be meeting friends from London!)
> 31st Epcot
> 1st Disney Springs before traveling on to Tampa in the afternoon.


I’ll be in Disney from the 24th - 31st if you don’t have any other plans


----------



## FatherForce

Wife and I at BWI 1/6 - 1/12


----------



## Andrew015

Looking for potential dates in either January/February.   Looking forward to escaping the dead of winter for a few days!


----------



## 1mena7

I'll be there for a solo race trip in February for the Princess Half!


----------



## RyansMum

Ravens girl said:


> I’m going March 23 - 29, 2019. 56 y.o. female, well by then 57 .



Me too!   It’s my birthday trip (turning 48) and I decided a solo trip would be cool.


----------



## RyansMum

March 22-30, 2019 for my 48th birthday.   Trying POP for the first time as I couldn’t justify POR when I’m by myself.  Looking forward to making my own rules and following my own schedule.   Give a shout if you’ll be around.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Going Dec. 22, 2018 - Jan. 1, 2019. Solo at least part of that trip. Still working out details.


----------



## Brocktoon

For anyone who may be down visiting now, if you happen to drop by Fort Wilderness for the incredible Halloween festivities they have I'll be at site 212 with the Brocktoon mobile for trick/treating (green lit Mickey head on the front of the RV).  For me, the Fort is the place to be for Halloween!


----------



## HooplaFan

I'm going to be at WDW for the 10K/Half this weekend. Picking up the race packet Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday after the race. 

Have absolutely no plans, so if anyone wants to meetup, I'm game.


----------



## SG131

kkbutterfly said:


> I’ll be solo Dec 8-11. Doing Candlelight on the 8th, MVMCP 9th, and JBJB on the 10th (thinking of doing the dessert party).


Well we are doing all the same things on totally opposite days!


----------



## kkbutterfly

SG131 said:


> Well we are doing all the same things on totally opposite days!


What a bummer!


----------



## Bakedinspace

AWanderingGuy said:


> Booked my first trip to Disney as an adult. The last time I was there toontown was a thing as I was so young that I was scared of going on Pirates.
> 
> I'll be there from Dec 3rd - 7th, staying off site at the hilton grand vacations at seaworld. Also doing MVMC on Dec 4th.
> 
> Def. willing to meet new people in the parks if anyone else is up for it.



Hey! I will be in the parks Dec 4th - 9th and hitting MVMC on the 4th. We should defiantly meet up if you are up to it.


----------



## Bakedinspace

First solo trip, in the parks 12/4-12/9. Anyone like Expedition Everest or the 'thrill l' rides we should meet up.


----------



## SG131

Bakedinspace said:


> First solo trip, in the parks 12/4-12/9. Anyone like Expedition Everest or the 'thrill l' rides we should meet up.


Once you hit ten messages PM me and we can see if any of our plans line up.


----------



## Bakedinspace

Sounds good


----------



## pth

I'll be arriving Dec 5th, going to MK and Xmas party on the 6th, Epcot on the 7th and 10th, AK on the 8th, DHS on 9th, and MK again on the 11th.


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip 1/7-1/11 at AKL. Ill be meeting my parents down there, but ill have plenty of time to meet some new peeps. All ages welcome- Im 24 year old dude from Ohio.


----------



## Ametista

Bakedinspace said:


> First solo trip, in the parks 12/4-12/9. Anyone like Expedition Everest or the 'thrill l' rides we should meet up.


I will be there Dec 1 through 7. I love EE, plan on spending all day in the single rider line at least once. I have FPs for Dec 2, 4 and 6th but haven't decided which day to actually go. 
Also doing US and IOA a couple days if you're interested.


----------



## SG131

Ametista said:


> I will be there Dec 1 through 7. I love EE, plan on spending all day in the single rider line at least once. I have FPs for Dec 2, 4 and 6th but haven't decided which day to actually go.
> Also doing US and IOA a couple days if you're interested.


Are you in the parks the 7th? The 7th is my first park day and I’d love to meet up with some disser too


----------



## Bakedinspace

Ametista said:


> I will be there Dec 1 through 7. I love EE, plan on spending all day in the single rider line at least once. I have FPs for Dec 2, 4 and 6th but haven't decided which day to actually go.
> Also doing US and IOA a couple days if you're interested.



Sounds fun, DMed


----------



## Ametista

SG131 said:


> Are you in the parks the 7th? The 7th is my first park day and I’d love to meet up with some disser too


The 7th I was planning on Islands of Adventure. They have a 2 days plus 2 days free thing over at Undercover Tourist. I fly out that night at 8:00pm.


----------



## jec115

SG131 said:


> I’ll be solo Dec 7-13 with MVMCP on dec 11 if anyone else is around. First solo trip, can’t wait to see all the Christmas decorations!


I'll be solo for MVMCP on the 11th as well. would you like to meet?


----------



## jec115

kkbutterfly said:


> I'm open to anything!


hi kate, i'm starting to finalize my plans (28 days to go). would you still be interested in meeting at DS on the 11th? is there a way i can give you my contact info without it going public on this site?


----------



## SG131

jec115 said:


> I'll be solo for MVMCP on the 11th as well. would you like to meet?


Sure we could meet up.  Have you planned out what you want to do at the party yet?


----------



## jec115

SG131 said:


> Sure we could meet up.  Have you planned out what you want to do at the party yet?


so far all i have planned is stage show, parade, fireworks and maybe hot chocolate.


----------



## kkbutterfly

jec115 said:


> so far all i have planned is stage show, parade, fireworks and maybe hot chocolate.



Hi! Yes I would also like to meet if interested. I just plan on doing the party things (parade shows fireworks) and having some treats. I don’t usually wait for characters but if others wanted to I would.


----------



## SG131

kkbutterfly said:


> Hi! Yes I would also like to meet if interested. I just plan on doing the party things (parade shows fireworks) and having some treats. I don’t usually wait for characters but if others wanted to I would.


Did you switch your party day to the 11th? Or am I misreading?


----------



## gparr

I will be there this Thursday - Sunday (Nov. 15-18). I have decided this time I am bring my golf clubs and play golf on Friday and Saturday afternoons...if anyone is up for a later dinner hit me up.


----------



## jec115

SG131 said:


> Sure we could meet up.  Have you planned out what you want to do at the party yet?


is there a way i can give you my contact info without it going public on this site?


----------



## jec115

kkbutterfly said:


> Hi! Yes I would also like to meet if interested. I just plan on doing the party things (parade shows fireworks) and having some treats. I don’t usually wait for characters but if others wanted to I would.


is there a way i can give you my contact info without it going public on this site?


----------



## SG131

jec115 said:


> is there a way i can give you my contact info without it going public on this site?


Now that you have 10 messages you can have “conversations” with someone which is a private message.


----------



## Buzz808

I’ll be solo Dec 15-22 and thinking about doing MVMCP one night if anyone else is around.


----------



## SG131

Buzz808 said:


> I’ll be solo Dec 15-22 and thinking about doing MVMCP one night if anyone else is around.


I’ll be on to universal by then but planning to come back on the 16th for the new Snow White and the seven dwarfs character meal if you’re interested.


----------



## Mousefan38

Buzz808 said:


> I’ll be solo Dec 15-22 and thinking about doing MVMCP one night if anyone else is around.



I'll be solo Dec 15-21 and am planning on going to MVMCP on Dec 16.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I’ll be solo on the 29th at the Christmas party. I’m also doing the Tony’s party that night


----------



## Buzz808

Mousefan38 said:


> I'll be solo Dec 15-21 and am planning on going to MVMCP on Dec 16.


If you are still in RI, I bet you cant wait to get to Florida and out of the snow you had already!  For me, going to Florida is headed to the cold   As soon as I get to my 10 posts I should be able to DM with you!


----------



## Buzz808

SG131 said:


> I’ll be on to universal by then but planning to come back on the 16th for the new Snow White and the seven dwarfs character meal if you’re interested.


Thanks, but I'd probably pass on that.  Enjoy Universal!


----------



## plutogappie

Going solo from feb 19- March 3 including the run Disney Fairytale Challenge!


----------



## Mousefan38

Buzz808 said:


> If you are still in RI, I bet you cant wait to get to Florida and out of the snow you had already!  For me, going to Florida is headed to the cold   As soon as I get to my 10 posts I should be able to DM with you!



Yes I can't wait....snow in November is a little too early for my liking!


----------



## ksmith0526

Heading down solo 1/13-16 and doing two park days on 14th and 15th.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Going solo 2/4 to 2/10. Doing Universal and Disney After Hours on 7th and 9th.


----------



## epcotmexicopavilion

FranDVCMadrid said:


> Going solo 2/4 to 2/10. Doing Universal and Disney After Hours on 7th and 9th.



I'll be there solo on 2/4 and 2/5.  Are you interested in dinner or lunch?  I will be in the Epcot area on 2/4 and the DAK and Magic Kingdom on 2/5.


----------



## Ghost Host Bill

I arrive tomorrow and will be at WDW till Dec. 2


----------



## RajunCajun

Family trip December 12/8 - 12/13 but willing to break away for a ride or a drink.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

epcotmexicopavilion said:


> I'll be there solo on 2/4 and 2/5.  Are you interested in dinner or lunch?  I will be in the Epcot area on 2/4 and the DAK and Magic Kingdom on 2/5.


This time I'm not going to Epcot. I will do After Hours at Magic Kingdom and Studios. Other days, I will be at Universal.


----------



## lorax123

Hi all! 
Going on my first solo trip tomorrow, 11/28-11/30. I’ll be on Universal property though, so not sure if this is the appropriate place for this listing. 

My plans, staying at the cabana bay and hitting the parks for 3 days. If anyone else is there solo and wants to pal around, feel free to PM me.


----------



## SG131

RajunCajun said:


> Family trip December 12/8 - 12/13 but willing to break away for a ride or a drink.


I’ll be there during that time if our schedules match up at all.


----------



## beccajslater

I'll be there staying at the cabins at Fort Wilderness December 13-18


----------



## SG131

beccajslater said:


> I'll be there staying at the cabins at Fort Wilderness December 13-18


I’m at AK the morning of the 13th and hoping to go to Disney springs for a late dinner at homecomin’ or somewhere. Then I switch over to universal but will be back on th 16th to try the improved Artist Point.


----------



## Ametista

I will be at AK Sunday Dec 2nd if anybody wants to meet up!


----------



## absolutmey

1mena7 said:


> I'll be there for a solo race trip in February for the Princess Half!



kudos to you for going on a solo rD trip.  I hope you have a great run and fun trip!  (I ran Princess half with two friends this year.  I was all set in April for a solo SW challenge but my mom ended up coming on the trip with me ... she doesn't run so that part was solo).


----------



## ldrunner019

will be solo 1-10 and 1-11 for the 10K


----------



## Novatrix

Going solo Jan 9th through 14th for Dopey.

In particular, if anyone's interested in meeting up for an early dinner at Ohana's on either 9th or the 10th let me know as I have reservations!


----------



## absolutmey

Novatrix said:


> Going solo Jan 9th through 14th for Dopey.
> 
> In particular, if anyone's interested in meeting up for an early dinner at Ohana's on either 9th or the 10th let me know as I have reservations!



How early is your dinner ADR on 1/10?   I'll be in MK that day


----------



## Novatrix

absolutmey said:


> How early is your dinner ADR on 1/10?   I'll be in MK that day



4:15 pm


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Solo Dec. 22, 2018 - Jan. 1, 2019. Still have an extra spot in some of my dining reservations, if anyone may like to meet up. Feel free to send me a private message for more info.


----------



## LAMickey14

Hi, decided to take a solo trip, anyone going to the MVMCP on Dec. 11 th ?


----------



## jimmymc

August 8-11 for the Dreams Party.


----------



## Idoc

Solo Jan 30- Feb 3!


----------



## kaicruiser

Solo one day only Jan. 5!
I'm in town with family and had the opportunity so took it, hope it's not a horrible mistake, but I hadn't been to Disney since a child.
Will try to do AK in the morning and HS later


----------



## 1mena7

Out of curiosity....does anyone have a reservation or has already done Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White?
I have a reservation for just me  for February but the menu shows that I believe appetizers and desserts are mean to be shared so I wanted to know if they accommodate for just one person at a table or if we get to pig out and eat appetizers and desserts meant for 4......


----------



## DaisyDuck001

1mena7 said:


> Out of curiosity....does anyone have a reservation or has already done Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White?


Yes, I'm going on Dec. 25.


----------



## charliebrown

My job is sending me to Tampa from 12/12-13. However, I'm going to stay in town until 12/16. Im considering going up to MK on 12/14 for Mickey's Xmas party. Would anyone want to meet up? Id also considering going to a park on 12/15 as well.


----------



## AJFireman

I will be visiting to accomplish my first RunDisney Dopey Challenge  January 9 to the 15th


----------



## 1mena7

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Yes, I'm going on Dec. 25.



I´d love to know how it went if you don't mind!
I am really curious how they go about serving one person a shared appetizer and dessert!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

1mena7 said:


> I´d love to know how it went if you don't mind!
> I am really curious how they go about serving one person a shared appetizer and dessert!


Yeah, if I don't get a chance to comment while still on the trip, I can mention it after I return. BTW at Garden Grill they've given me family-sized portions of everything even when I've dined solo, which has of course been way too much food, and most of it was left over. I'd prefer more moderate portions, with an option to request more.


----------



## 1mena7

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Yeah, if I don't get a chance to comment while still on the trip, I can mention it after I return. BTW at Garden Grill they've given me family-sized portions of everything even when I've dined solo, which has of course been way too much food, and most of it was left over. I'd prefer more moderate portions, with an option to request more.



Oh wow! That's a lot of food!
And thanks!!


----------



## Spork3127

It looks like I'll be making my first solo trip during the summer.  I'll be attending a conference June 11th-14th.  I'm planning on catching an early flight and spending the 11th at one of the parks.  I've heard that we get discounted tickets for the evenings at the other parks though, so I may spend a few days in the parks.


----------



## aml3679

We are going in less than 3 weeks.  The last time we were there was 2013.  We bought Silver Passes now that we live only 90 miles away.  Getting goosebumps.


----------



## captaindavidhook

April 4th-12th...running in star wars half marathon as well...


----------



## absolutmey

Novatrix said:


> 4:15 pm



let me know if you'd like a dinner buddy


----------



## aml3679

Ooh I forgot to mention our dates:  January 5th through the 12th.  Staying at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## CassieRuns

1mena7 said:


> Out of curiosity....does anyone have a reservation or has already done Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White?
> I have a reservation for just me  for February but the menu shows that I believe appetizers and desserts are mean to be shared so I wanted to know if they accommodate for just one person at a table or if we get to pig out and eat appetizers and desserts meant for 4......



As per my understanding; you need two people. I have one booked for February 19th but cancelled it because I will be solo...


----------



## CassieRuns

plutogappie said:


> Going solo from feb 19- March 3 including the run Disney Fairytale Challenge!



Me too!!! I will be there from February 19 - March 3rd! I'm doing all the Princess races and I'm sooo excited!


----------



## 1mena7

CassieRuns said:


> As per my understanding; you need two people. I have one booked for February 19th but cancelled it because I will be solo...



If it were a minimum of 2 people then the system shouldn't allow you to make the reservation for one.
I'll keep my reservation and see what happens. I doubt they wont let me in.
There's also someone here who will be going in the next few days so we´ll see what she says!


----------



## CassieRuns

1mena7 said:


> If it were a minimum of 2 people then the system shouldn't allow you to make the reservation for one.
> 
> I'll keep my reservation and see what happens. I doubt they wont let me in.
> There's also someone here who will be going in the next few days so we´ll see what she says!



Oh it wouldn't let me make a reservation for 1... it only had availability when I selected 2!? If it allowed you to then you should absolutely be able to go solo. Maybe I shouldn't have been so quick to cancel... but I decided to save it for my birthday trip in July.


----------



## ldrunner019

Arriving late on 1/9 for the 10K on Friday. Anyone like to share a post-race drink (or two) at Epcot on Friday 1/11 I'm game. I'm free all day on 1/10 too except for hitting up the Expo at WWoS. Good luck to all runners race weekend!!!

PS - how do you add a pic as an avatar?


----------



## RyansMum

I’ve noticed a lot of people post their travel dates and I’ve posted replies to people who are travelling at the same time as me, yet there doesn’t seem to be any connections being made.   Is this normal?   Do solo travellers actually meet in person or is this just a space to chat?   I’m so excited for my first solo trip!


----------



## Bill007

RyansMum said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of people post their travel dates and I’ve posted replies to people who are travelling at the same time as me, yet there doesn’t seem to be any connections being made.   Is this normal?   Do solo travellers actually meet in person or is this just a space to chat?   I’m so excited for my first solo trip!


Same thing here. I'm going to Disneyland March 17-21 and Disneyworld October 21-25. Would be fun to meet up with someone.


----------



## RyansMum

Bill007 said:


> Same thing here. I'm going to Disneyland March 17-21 and Disneyworld October 21-25. Would be fun to meet up with someone.



I’m at Disneyworld the end of March.   I just found it odd that I messaged people as well as posted on a couple different boards that I’d love to meet for coffee, a meal, some rides or whatever but no responses.


----------



## Vohdre

I will be there February 2-9th if anyone wants to grab dinner or something.  Also going to try and get tickets for the Moonlight Magic on 2/5.


----------



## ebkrist

Going solo to WDW 1/28-1/31. MK on 1/28, Epcot on 1/30. And seriously contemplating Magic Kingdom After Dark on Monday 1/28 if anyone cares to meet up. Shoot me a message, let me know!


----------



## LdyStormy76

ldrunner019 said:


> Arriving late on 1/9 for the 10K on Friday. Anyone like to share a post-race drink (or two) at Epcot on Friday 1/11 I'm game. I'm free all day on 1/10 too except for hitting up the Expo at WWoS. Good luck to all runners race weekend!!!
> 
> PS - how do you add a pic as an avatar?



In the Just For Fun section there is a runDisney forum, and a thread for a runners meetup on the 11th.  There is also a thread just for Marathon Weekend (suggestion, do not try and read the entire thing since it is a few hundred pages long). Come join us.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

1mena7 said:


> I´d love to know how it went if you don't mind!
> I am really curious how they go about serving one person a shared appetizer and dessert!



Dopey was not there, and they gave a lame explanation that he was busy working in the mines (even though it was Christmas). Regardless of party size, one single-sized serving of each appetizer and one single-sized serving of each dessert is provided for each person in the party. These are served in single-serving containers. So unlike at Garden Grill, at Artist Point you don't end up with excess food intended for a larger party, by going solo. They still have the same chef, and my chicken entree tasted the same as chicken I'd gotten there before it became storybook dining. The desserts were a bit bizarre and one especially seemed more kid oriented, with loud colors of fruity pebbles mixed in with spongecake - didn't care for that one. The not so poison apple dessert was good, though.



RyansMum said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of people post their travel dates and I’ve posted replies to people who are travelling at the same time as me, yet there doesn’t seem to be any connections being made.   Is this normal?   Do solo travellers actually meet in person or is this just a space to chat?



Over the years I've met up with many Dis'ers, and some have become friends that I've met again on other trips. BTW my next trip is planned for May 8-16, 2019.


----------



## charliebrown

RyansMum said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of people post their travel dates and I’ve posted replies to people who are travelling at the same time as me, yet there doesn’t seem to be any connections being made.   Is this normal?   Do solo travellers actually meet in person or is this just a space to chat?   I’m so excited for my first solo trip!


 Ive met some people on her before- lots of fun. However, 9/10 I don't get a reply when I post my date. Its just how it goes.

In your case, I think it could be your low post count. Some people may be weary to meet someone who hasn't established themselves on the board.
Me, I don't really care.  I am a male who frequently meets people of tinder, so I don't worry about meeting people off the board.
However, someone else may have trepidations meeting a new user, or a user who isnt as social on the boards.


----------



## Justin C

My wife and I just became AP's, though we are former CMs and know the parks pretty well. We are local and going tomorrow. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone wants to meet up at AK that would be cool. We have been trying to meet friends to hang with at the parks. We are relatively young (29 & 31) and without children.


----------



## Justin C

kaicruiser said:


> Solo one day only Jan. 5!
> I'm in town with family and had the opportunity so took it, hope it's not a horrible mistake, but I hadn't been to Disney since a child.
> Will try to do AK in the morning and HS later


My wife and I will be going to AK, probably in the morning. We are local so it is all up to how motivated we are tomorrow lol.


----------



## RyansMum

charliebrown said:


> Ive met some people on her before- lots of fun. However, 9/10 I don't get a reply when I post my date. Its just how it goes.
> 
> In your case, I think it could be your low post count. Some people may be weary to meet someone who hasn't established themselves on the board.
> Me, I don't really care.  I am a male who frequently meets people of tinder, so I don't worry about meeting people off the board.
> However, someone else may have trepidations meeting a new user, or a user who isnt as social on the boards.


Thank you for taking the time to reply!   I would not shy away from someone just because they don’t post a lot.   To each his own I guess.   I work crazy hours to help put my son through med school so I don’t have a lot of spare time to be on social sites.  I always seem to run into other solo travellers on the bus, waiting in line or dining so I’m sure I’ll find people to chat with.


----------



## happymommy

plutogappie said:


> Going solo from feb 19- March 3 including the run Disney Fairytale Challenge!





CassieRuns said:


> Me too!!! I will be there from February 19 - March 3rd! I'm doing all the Princess races and I'm sooo excited!



I'll be solo (no hubby no kids, yay!) first time ever Feb 23-March 2!  Feel free to PM me if either want to meet up for a drink!  Staying at All Star Sports (can't justify spending more for just a place to sleep).


----------



## DaisyDuck001

RyansMum said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply!   I would not shy away from someone just because they don’t post a lot.   To each his own I guess.


I would be glad to meet you if our trips overlapped, but my next trip is May 8-16.


----------



## katwisc

Solo trip February 24-28. No real plans at this point. Just excited for sun and warmth.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

December 6-13


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hi everyone.  I havent written here in a while.  A little about me.  Ive been to WDW 6 times.  My last three vacations were solo 08, 15, 17.  This year things are a little different as I plan to meet my sister and brother in law at WDW.  They havent been to WDW in 20- 25 years.  Im a huge Disney fan and feel Disney is my life.  My vacation has been narrowed down fro the fall to the first 3 weeks of October but dont have set dates yet.  Most of the time Ill be solo if anyone wants to hang out, get quick service, go on a ride or grab a drink.  Ill keep updating here when I know more.  Cant wait for another magical vacation at WDW.  See ya real soon.


----------



## Nilmerg

happymommy said:


> I'll be solo (no hubby no kids, yay!) first time ever Feb 23-March 2!  Feel free to PM me if either want to meet up for a drink!  Staying at All Star Sports (can't justify spending more for just a place to sleep).



I will be in Disney World from Feb. 26 - March 2. I'm going solo for the 7th time in two years and would love to meet some folks. I can not send PMs yet, I guess I should post more.


----------



## FastEddie1234

I’ll be at WDW for a convention I’m attending on 3/2-3/5. Fly in on 3/2 in the evening, would like to meet up for either dinner or a drink. Planned on going to Disney Springs that night, dinner at Frontera Cocina. I’m also open on 3/3 for breakfast/lunch.


----------



## Elizabeth Carter

I will be heading to all the Disney World theme parks and Universal Orlando in September. I am looking for people to join me and to share accommodation with


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

plutogappie said:


> Going solo from feb 19- March 3 including the run Disney Fairytale Challenge!





CassieRuns said:


> Me too!!! I will be there from February 19 - March 3rd! I'm doing all the Princess races and I'm sooo excited!





happymommy said:


> I'll be solo (no hubby no kids, yay!) first time ever Feb 23-March 2!  Feel free to PM me if either want to meet up for a drink!  Staying at All Star Sports (can't justify spending more for just a place to sleep).





katwisc said:


> Solo trip February 24-28. No real plans at this point. Just excited for sun and warmth.





Nilmerg said:


> I will be in Disney World from Feb. 26 - March 2. I'm going solo for the 7th time in two years and would love to meet some folks. I can not send PMs yet, I guess I should post more.



A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?


----------



## happymommy

mommyoftwinfants said:


> A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?



I will check back here, but for now it looks like I have MK that evening!


----------



## Nilmerg

mommyoftwinfants said:


> A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?


I have no plans for the 27th at all (Unless I'm doing something special I always wake up and decide what I'm going to do that day) so I would be more than happy to meet you at any one of those places! My email is nilmerg at Gmail, just let me know.


----------



## happymommy

I may decide to change plans; I often do that, LOL!  Love the Boardwalk area (you can see I've stayed there a lot).  I don't check email often, but PM me if you guys plan a meetup!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi! I'll be solo at WDW from May 8, until departing first thing on May 16.

Would anyone like to meet up at some point? Maybe join me for an evening music show (free) at Port Orleans French Quarter (Jason and Billy show) or at Port Orleans Riverside (Yehaa Bob show)?

Also I'm already meeting up with other Dis'ers for some of the meals, but I still have a spot in my dining reservations for another person May 11-13:

May 11: lunch at Sci Fi, dinner at The Wave
May 12: brunch at Raglan Road, dinner at Teppan Edo
May 13: dinner at Rose & Crown

If you might like to meet up for a music show or any of these meals, you're welcome to send me a private message.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hi everyone.  I have some news.  Yesterday I talked with my sister and brother in law about our upcoming trip.  We believe we have decided on dates.  I will be flying down either October 16 or 17 and stay till the 23 or 24.  They will fly down that Saturday.  They havent been to WDW in 20-25 years.  I was last there 2 years ago as I try to go every chance I get.  My last 3 vacations were all solo.  This vacation I will have 4 solo days and maybe 2 and a half with my sister and brother in law.  Even when I meet up with them it will be for part of the time.  I will also be doing 2 MNSSHPs solo.  If anyone wants to hang out, go on a ride, get a drink or anything send me a private message.  Cant wait for my next magical vacation to WDW


----------



## disneyfan808

mommyoftwinfants said:


> A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?


Hi all.  I will be there Feb 26-March 2 also.  First time solo.  Would love to meet up on the 27th also.


----------



## Nilmerg

disneyfan808 said:


> Hi all.  I will be there Feb 26-March 2 also.  First time solo.  Would love to meet up on the 27th also.



We have not set anything definitive up yet, but I hope we do.


----------



## disneyfan808

Nilmerg said:


> We have not set anything definitive up yet, but I hope we do.


Me too!  I’m new to the boards also. There seems to be at least five of us going next week.  How would we plan a time
To meet?  Not sure how to coordinate.


----------



## disneyfan808

mommyoftwinfants said:


> A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?


Would love to meet at the Boardwalk. I don’t think I have been to that area. Did you have an idea if time?


----------



## DisneyDan88

Hi all! Completely new to the forum. I happen to find myself for a week in Disney travelling solo from 18th March until 24th March after my friend back out. Anyone there at that time?


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

disneyfan808 said:


> Would love to meet at the Boardwalk. I don’t think I have been to that area. Did you have an idea if time?


I tried to add you to our chat but you do not have enough post.


----------



## DisneyDan88

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I tried to add you to our chat but you do not have enough post.


Oh! What do I have to do?


----------



## Scambone

The bestie and I are going September 7-14


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DisneyDan88 said:


> Oh! What do I have to do?


You have to post at least ten times on the Disboards.


----------



## disneyfan808

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I tried to add you to our chat but you do not have enough post.


Is there something I need to do?


----------



## disneyfan808

disneyfan808 said:


> Is there something I need to do?


My email is amtanzella@yahoo.com


----------



## disneyfan808

My email is amtanzella@yahoo.com


----------



## SG131

mommyoftwinfants said:


> A solo meetup would be awesome!  Anyone want to meet up on the evening of the 27th in HS, EPCOT, Boardwalk area?


When are you guys meeting up? I’m here solo too and have some night fp at hs would love to meet up after that if you guys are still around.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

disneyfan808 said:


> Is there something I need to do?


You need to be more active on the boards, once you have enough post it will let me add you.


----------



## disneyfan808

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I tried to add you to our chat but you do not have enough post.


Do you know what u need to do to be able to access the chat?


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

SG131 said:


> When are you guys meeting up? I’m here solo too and have some night fp at hs would love to meet up after that if you guys are still around.


Nothing set up yet, added you to the conversation.


----------



## disneyfan808

mommyoftwinfants said:


> You need to be more active on the boards, once you have enough post it will let me add you.


Alright. I will start posting like crazy!!


----------



## FastEddie1234

Still looking to meet up on Saturday or Sunday, 3/2-3/3 . Would be willing to meet at Disney Springs or Boardwalk.


----------



## JediAshleigh

Hi. 

Heading to Disney World 17th-22nd. I’m based in London, visiting family in DC then flying down for a holiday.

Busy meeting friends 17th and 20th and don’t have much time before Tragical Express to the airport on (could meet for breakfast somewhere) 22nd but other than that plans are:

18th Epcot
19th Animal Kingdom
21st Hollywood Studios

I’m staying at All Star Sports. Anyone wanna meet?


----------



## Suzyq007

captaindavidhook said:


> April 4th-12th...running in star wars half marathon as well...


I will be there 4/5 - 4/10! First solo trip in several years. Good luck in the marathon!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Suzyq007 said:


> I will be there 4/5 - 4/10! First solo trip in several years. Good luck in the marathon!


Thanks you so much. I cant believe its almost here. How excited are you???


----------



## Suzyq007

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks you so much. I cant believe its almost here. How excited are you???


Excitement level is at a 10! Already packing! Fingers crossed the crowds won’t be too bad. Single rider lines are the best.  Let me know if you want to have a meal or meet up!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Suzyq007 said:


> Excitement level is at a 10! Already packing! Fingers crossed the crowds won’t be too bad. Single rider lines are the best.  Let me know if you want to have a meal or meet up!


Yes I would say excitement is at 10 just trying to get threw this month. Yes I love singe rider lines wish they had more. Sure would definitely let you know. Do you have all your adrs set?


----------



## Suzyq007

captaindavidhook said:


> Yes I would say excitement is at 10 just trying to get threw this month. Yes I love singe rider lines wish they had more. Sure would definitely let you know. Do you have all your adrs set?


I only have one ADR so far and that is Friday at 50’s Prime Time. I am trying to get a reservation at Sci Fi though. I have a park hopper ticket and trying to keep my schedule open. My last trip was with 20 people so there was a lot of be here at this time etc.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Suzyq007 said:


> I only have one ADR so far and that is Friday at 50’s Prime Time. I am trying to get a reservation at Sci Fi though. I have a park hopper ticket and trying to keep my schedule open. My last trip was with 20 people so there was a lot of be here at this time etc.


that's the thing about being solo I enjoy. I am on my own schedule. I am meeting up with a friend or two but still like making my own plans. Wow 20 people is a lot lol Park hopper is the best. Keeping your schedule open is smart and my lesson learned with me is I try and not schedule too many adrs. Sometimes that can backfire. Sci Fi was ok food nothing special.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

I'll be there May 9th - 12th solo.  Mostly for Flower and Garden


----------



## BklynTrvlr

Hello all! I’m taking my first solo trip 6/22-6/28. Milestone birthday present to myself. I’m so looking forward to this trip even though I know it’s during one of the  busiest times.


----------



## mainelyj

Any solo travelers for 4/12-4/20/19????


----------



## bavarian princess

Will be at WDW March 21st - 25th - anyone would like to meet up?


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

Going Solo May 30th through June 3rd. Anyone else going to be in the World?


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

October 7-9 for me.

43/female.

I have a conference starting on the 10th in Orlando so I’d love to meet others who might be going solo too!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im going Oct 17-23
Im booking tomorrow.
For 2 and a half days Im going to spend with my sister and brother in law who havent been to WDW in 20-25 years.
The rest of the time I will be going solo if anyone wants to meet.
Booking with Dreams for the 3rd time tomorrow.  Cant wait


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

My next solo trip (if I dont find someone to share) will be 26th august to 11th september. First 5 days onsite.


----------



## Darthbane2007

May 17th-21st as part of a timeshare presentation


----------



## MsT82

First solo trip this year; 11/26-12/07 and 4th Disney trip ever.

Patiently waiting for ADR day


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going 10-17 - 10-23.  Booked last Monday with Dreams.  Part of the time will be with my sister and brother in law.  They havent been to WDW in 20-25 years.
This will be my 7th magical vacation to WDW.  Last 3 were solo in 08,15,17.  If anyone wants to hang out let me know.  Any Disney Princesses want to meet?  Im 36 m from NJ who loves Disney


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

Hello!  I’m going solo November 14 to November 22.  Staying at Port Orleans and Animal Kingdom.  

Married female who will be 39.

Really would like some friends to go the mickey Christmas party one evening (or just happy to hang out).


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Solo for these meals, and I currently have an extra spot open in the dining reservations:
May 11 lunch at Sci Fi Dine In
May 12 brunch at Raglan Road and dinner at Teppan Edo

Also will be at WDW Oct. 23 - Nov. 3, and solo part of that time.

Anyone who might like to meet up during either of these trips, you're welcome to send me a message.


----------



## ShadowBoxer

Hi all going solo for my third time ever to Disney world ( 31 year old male).  I will be staying at a hotel in Disney springs area. But my dates are October 12-16th. Gonna be honest, my main objective will be trying to get into Star Wars Galaxy Edge, explore and ride the Falcon ride ( would love a crew) but I heard the falcon ride does have a single rider line. Also, will be doing the food and wine festival as well. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## DapperMousketeer

Hey, going to hopefully be there May 11th in the afternoon till closing, probably in Epcot. Going to be in the area anyway, and I have an AP so I figure why not?! If anyone is up for hanging out let me know.


----------



## chaddy08

Going Solo on April 28th, for one full day. My third time ever to WDW, went in Dec. 2017 with my Wife and Daughter for a week to all 4 parks (stayed at AKL) and went before that in 1992 with my Dad (to EPCOT - for a day) after graduating boot camp in Orlando. Will try to do all 4 parks, starting with MK in the morning. Would Love to meet up and hang out with others, even if briefly to exchange ideas/stories.


----------



## Beprepared

Last week of July for me.  Not totally solo but I will have some solo time.  My very first summer trip.  I usually do April/May, but it didn't work for us this year so I'm nervous! Anyone else braving the heat in late July?


----------



## buena vista

Just made a DVC reservation at SSR for 11/9 to 11/17. Looking forward to some golf, EPCOT food and wine (what's left of it anyway), and some pool and park time. It's been a while since my last solo trip, but I think I still know how to make the most of it!


----------



## Timhags

I will be there solo from July 29 thru August 5 solo. Would love to find some people to meet up with. No plans set in stone.


----------



## PaulaSB12

I am going to be at Pop Century from September 8 to 22 September


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im going back to WDW Oct 17-23.  Staying at Pop Century.  Have MNSSHP tix for Oct 17 and Oct 21.  Plan on doing dessert party maybe Oct 18.  Part of time will be spending with my sister and brother in law but will be solo for most of my magical vacation.  Also booked dinning on Saturday as I hit my 180 mark.  Let me know if anyone wants to hang out some.


----------



## EmilyDiDisney

I will be attending a conference, going solo to Epcot Monday, April 29th from 5 PM to Park Close. Would anyone like to meet for a drink in World Showcase. I thought about doing a late dinner at Chefs de France. I usually go to Disney with my 2 kids, husband and parents so excited for a solo day!


----------



## Mariabelle

Planning first solo from August 24-31.


----------



## Gary Stocker

June 23 to June 27. 3 days in the parks, 1 at Cape Canaveral. POFQ...open to meeting up for anyone so inclined.


----------



## Squirrel29

Figure I would get a trip in before SWGE opens up. Staying at CBR Aug 18th to the 27th.  Wouldnt mind meeting people to hangout and grab a meal either.


----------



## kkbutterfly

I have a few solo trips coming up, October 18 - 23. Looking to do MNSSHP Sunday night if anyone is interested.  Also Dec 18 - 21 for Star Wars movie release and the hopes they do something cool!  I'm hoping the release some sort of Star Wars Extra Magic (don't care if it costs money) for those visiting in October.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

kkbutterfly said:


> I have a few solo trips coming up, October 18 - 23. Looking to do MNSSHP Sunday night if anyone is interested.  Also Dec 18 - 21 for Star Wars movie release and the hopes they do something cool!  I'm hoping the release some sort of Star Wars Extra Magic (don't care if it costs money) for those visiting in October.


I will be there Oct 17- 23.  I will be solo some of the time.  I ussauly  go solo but my sister and brother in law who havent been to WDW in 20-25 years will be there some of the time.  I bought tix for MNSSHP Oct 17 and 21.  ADR done.  I cant wait for my next magical adventure


----------



## MoukyMouse

Mariabelle said:


> Planning first solo from August 24-31.


I’ll be solo Aug28-31. Star Wars craziness got me!


----------



## Mariabelle

MoukyMouse said:


> I’ll be solo Aug28-31. Star Wars craziness got me!



Awesome! I’m there celebrating 20 years of going to Disney and SW just happened to be then. I was not sure I want to deal with the crazy but I do want to see the land. The rides I will worry about later. Maybe we can connect!


----------



## jack beck

Hey, I’m travelling now solo having left England on Wednesday  and not really sure how to meet other solo travellers. Any advice on meeting up or hanging out in a bar where other solos are?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## 1Grumpy9

August 8-12, 2019...Staying at Pop and going to the DIS 20th Anniversary Pandora Party.


----------



## katiem

May 17 - 24 ...second solo trip!


----------



## madwit

I'm soloing Nov 3rd thru the 8th.  Staying at the Pop.  It's going to be my first solo adventure at Disney World.  I didn't want to go thru the headache of trying to convince others the money was worth it. haha  If anyone would want to meet up for a bit, that'd be awesome!


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

madwit said:


> I'm soloing Nov 3rd thru the 8th.  Staying at the Pop.  It's going to be my first solo adventure at Disney World.  I didn't want to go thru the headache of trying to convince others the money was worth it. haha  If anyone would want to meet up for a bit, that'd be awesome!


Hey,
I'll be there with my daughter doing the Food and Wine 10K that weekend. She leaves on Monday afternoon, then I'll be there solo until Wednesday around noon. I'd enjoy getting to spend some time around the parks if it works for you.
Michael


----------



## EmmabaRose

Staying at All-Star Music 14th-24th. I'm coming from the UK so it would be nice to make some friends whilst in another country!


----------



## Pawpsicle

madwit said:


> I'm soloing Nov 3rd thru the 8th.  Staying at the Pop.  It's going to be my first solo adventure at Disney World.  I didn't want to go thru the headache of trying to convince others the money was worth it. haha  If anyone would want to meet up for a bit, that'd be awesome!



Planning on Nov 4th-9th at Pop. Also my first solo trip and would be open to meeting up!


----------



## Andrew015

madwit said:


> I'm soloing Nov 3rd thru the 8th.  Staying at the Pop.  It's going to be my first solo adventure at Disney World.  I didn't want to go thru the headache of trying to convince others the money was worth it. haha  If anyone would want to meet up for a bit, that'd be awesome!



I’ll be there first week of November as well!


----------



## Candris79

huskerfanatic7 said:


> December 6-13


Going 12/7-12/11! Staying at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## jp02

I'll be there October 13-24 staying at OKW and BWV.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

Mariabelle said:


> Planning first solo from August 24-31.


Hey will be there the 24th! Maybe we will bump into one another.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

Third(?) Solo trip Aug 17-24 but I have a tendency to add dates lol


----------



## Andrew015

Candris79 said:


> Going 12/7-12/11! Staying at Wilderness Lodge



WL is my favorite.  And best decorations for the holidays!


----------



## jp02

WL during the holidays will definitely put you in the Christmas mood!


----------



## queenofthehill

BklynTrvlr said:


> Hello all! I’m taking my first solo trip 6/22-6/28. Milestone birthday present to myself. I’m so looking forward to this trip even though I know it’s during one of the  busiest times.


Enjoy your trip!


----------



## queenofthehill

Mariabelle said:


> Planning first solo from August 24-31.



Ditto. I'll be there Aug 26 - 30


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Candris79 said:


> Going 12/7-12/11! Staying at Wilderness Lodge



Nice. I'll be right next door at  Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Miss_Pounce

We are having a DisneyMoon from Nov 4-Nov 11th, staying at POR 

We have all of our ADRs done and we also got MVMCP tickets for Nov 8th! We haven't been since 7yo so we are very excited!! Christmas is also my absolute favorite holiday!!


----------



## Candris79

Andrew015 said:


> WL is my favorite.  And best decorations for the holidays!


So excited to be staying there at Christmastime! And will be there celebrating my 40th birthday!


----------



## SoarinSupergirl

I'll be going solo late September to mid-October  Haven't booked my hotel yet, but looking at the Disney Springs area.


----------



## DisneyJers

Hey everyone
Will be at Port Orleans Riverside June 11th- 15th


----------



## Korey Watkins

I'm going solo on 27 August through the 30th. I'm going to celebrate my 50th birthday. I've done solo day-trips to Disney before, and I've stayed at Disney before (with friends or family), but this will be my first solo trip staying at Disney. I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## Uncle Scrooge Fan

Ill be solo in WDW 5/23/19-5/26/19 if anyone wants to meet up for rides.


----------



## Mr Mannn

October 6-12. Galaxies edge is my priority. But I got a Not-so-scary party admission too. I also plan to hit universal a day or two, but I'll buy my tickets at the universal gate because I will play it by ear see when I am open. 

Solo trips for me are very laid back, no reservations, no times or schedules to keep.  If I get hungry I look for a place in the area I am in. Or I will catch a monorail hotel for Dinner.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

queenofthehill said:


> Enjoy your trip!


Thank you. You enjoy yours as well.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

My next trips are Oct. 23 - Nov. 3, and Dec. 25 - Jan. 4. Anyone else going during either of those time frames? If anyone might like to meet for some meals, theme park rides, shows, and/or mini-golf, feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

madwit said:


> I'm soloing Nov 3rd thru the 8th.  Staying at the Pop.  It's going to be my first solo adventure at Disney World.  I didn't want to go thru the headache of trying to convince others the money was worth it. haha  If anyone would want to meet up for a bit, that'd be awesome!



Hi! I'll be solo at WDW from Nov 1 until Nov 4.


----------



## SuperJ

Didn't see one of these in the Universal section....headed to the area 9/16-9/20 to visit a friend who works in the Universal parks.  Since the friend will be working during park hours, I'll probably be solo for a good amount of that time. We are doing HHN together. Staying onsite at a hotel that comes with EP (it's good to have friends with discounts!) so anyone looking for ride company would need an EP as well. Not planning on any Disney, just Universal/Citiwalk and won't know exact schedule until closer to time (since my exact plans will probably depend on my friend's work schedule) but interested in meeting any fellow solos for rides and/or time at Citiwalk (meals, minigolf, etc). Feel free to PM if you're around during that same window.


----------



## Rosenj87

We are headed there Aug 28-Sept 1st


----------



## brad813

Have a trip planned for August 24 - September 3rd.  If anyone wants to meet up, feel free to message me.  I have a few things planned, but the only ones that aren't flexible are the H20 Party on August 24 and Galaxy's Edge on September 2nd.


----------



## ManOfSteel4488

Going with a bunch of friends for a birthday getaway June 16 - 22. Haven't been since high school, so I'm amped!


----------



## ronw

Going Sep 30 - Oct 4 to see the last Illuminations, the first Epcot Forever and enjoy the F&W Festival.


----------



## Uju'sMom

SoarinSupergirl said:


> I'll be going solo late September to mid-October  Haven't booked my hotel yet, but looking at the Disney Springs area.



Planning a solo trip for the same time - but in 2020. 
Also looking for a Disney Springs area hotel. 

Hope you have a great one,


----------



## Lar6767

Mr Mannn said:


> October 6-12. Galaxies edge is my priority. But I got a Not-so-scary party admission too. I also plan to hit universal a day or two, but I'll buy my tickets at the universal gate because I will play it by ear see when I am open.
> 
> Solo trips for me are very laid back, no reservations, no times or schedules to keep.  If I get hungry I look for a place in the area I am in. Or I will catch a monorail hotel for Dinner.


I'm going October 5th through the 11th and am trying to work out the best way to do GE while staying offsite. It's probably not going to matter which day as it'll still be mobbed then but I am toying with just booking an onsite room for the day I go.


----------



## Disnee grl

I just went to see Illuninations last week. Have to see it one last time on the 30th. Hope the new show is good.


ronw said:


> Going Sep 30 - Oct 4 to see the last Illuminations, the first Epcot Forever and enjoy the F&W Festival.


----------



## KorelaFae

I'm going with some friends Aug 1 - 3. A super short trip but   still fun~


----------



## jp02

I'm going Aug 26-31. This will be my first solo trip!


----------



## Emtgirljen

I'm going for my 3rd solo trip September 14-23, staying at CSR. Can't wait!


----------



## Gary Stocker

Will be there this Sunday! Just booked the Star Wars Dessert Party (which apparently has an open bar) for my first night. Psyched!


----------



## BrianL

Gary Stocker said:


> Will be there this Sunday! Just booked the Star Wars Dessert Party (which apparently has an open bar) for my first night. Psyched!



The Star Wars Dessert Pretty is great! It does have an open bar, however it is not a full bar. They have specialty Star Wars drinks, however I'm pretty sure the bartender will pour you anything he has the ingredients on hand to make (basically whatever is used in the SW drinks). There is non-alcoholic stuff too. My favorite dessert item was the flash-frozen Nutella truffles. You'll also have a great view of the show. Have fun!


----------



## Gary Stocker

"It does have an open bar, however it is not a full bar. They have specialty Star Wars drinks".
It's all good. I am on vacation so if I have to drink something that looks like it came out of Mos Eisley I am game!

Appreciate it!


----------



## BrianL

Gary Stocker said:


> "It does have an open bar, however it is not a full bar. They have specialty Star Wars drinks".
> It's all good. I am on vacation so if I have to drink something that looks like it came out of Mos Eisley I am game!
> 
> Appreciate it!



Well, they do have Bud Light I think and some wine too if the Mos Eisley stuff doesn't work for you.


----------



## Gary Stocker

It's all good. Weather looks as expected...hot and muggy with the occasional storm..oh well


----------



## Gary Stocker

At the airport now... while psyched for my first solo trip I do miss my kids, my 3 year old son specifically, as he loves all things Disney.


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

My next solo trip will be August 26th thru September 11.
26th to 31st at All Star Sport. I will be at Disney, Universal and waterparks.


----------



## jerseyduke

Ill be at the poly and gr 9/14 - 9/22
and
wilderness lodge 11/30-12/8


----------



## firsttimesolo

I've just booked my first ever solo trip - nervous but excited! November 7th to 15th, I haven't picked a hotel yet though.


----------



## akamu

I’ll be at Port Orleans from Sept 26 - October 1.


----------



## NoahsMommy3

Husband & I are going November 1st - 7th. The weight of my guilt for leaving the kids at home is unreal right now so I'm hoping it will cease (a little) when we get there and realize we don't have to worry with entertaining them in 2 different areas & dealing with a stroller and just the typical grouchiness of being hot, tired, or hangry!


----------



## Darthbane2007

March 3rd to 8th, 2020 at Caribbean Beach Resort..


----------



## BrianL

Okay, so I am officially doing the August 1st Villains After Hours event. I'm happy to hang out if anyone else wants to. Just let me know.


----------



## MikeWDW35

September 19th-23rd of 2019 at Disney Polynesian Resort.


----------



## PaulaSB12

September 8th to September 22 at Pop Century


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Aug 9-16 at Disneyland! Staying off-site


----------



## ebusinessguru

Solo trip this Sunday July 21, Saratoga Springs. Happy for group catch ups if anyone is interested. DVC, Annual Pass and TIW


----------



## littleacceb

August 17-24 at ASMo.

I'm a bit nervous - this is my first trip since my husband left and it's going to bring up a lot of memories, but I thought I'd better do something nice instead of moping while my babies are away for a week!

Becca
xx


----------



## Darthbane2007

March 3rd to 8th Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## DCL_RedSteel_WDW

Sept 8th to Sept 15 at Holiday Inn Disney Springs for a business trip. Hoping to enjoy Disney Springs during the evening. Hoping to go to a couple of the parks sometime during this solo trip. Most likely on the 8th, 13th, and 14th.


----------



## spacegirl2007

November 12-16th. Looking forward to riding things my kid can't/won't ride!
Will most likely be avoiding GE.


----------



## SuzanneMB

February 29-March 5 2020 at POFQ!


----------



## Sunshine1987

BrianL said:


> Okay, so I am officially doing the August 1st Villains After Hours event. I'm happy to hang out if anyone else wants to. Just let me know.


Will be there with bells on! I can't wait to see Maleficent at night. Do you know if she comes out in the rain?


----------



## BrianL

Sunshine1987 said:


> Will be there with bells on! I can't wait to see Maleficent at night. Do you know if she comes out in the rain?



Hmm...I do not know. Rain could put a damper on things.


----------



## Gary Stocker

SuzanneMB said:


> February 29-March 5 2020 at POFQ!


Spent 4 nights there last month. Solid choice! Ask for building 7..


----------



## T O'Malley

I will be at VAH in MK on 8/1 as well!
Rain-Shmain!!! LOL. 
We should plan a meet-up and hit a ride or 2 all together.  Anyone game?


----------



## Leagill

Staying at Pop 13th Sept -27th!


----------



## Cramden

Will be there Sept 29th through Oct 3rd. Planning 3 Pub Crawls at DS, Crescent Lake/Epcot and Monorail. Will be in Epcot on the 30th for last showing of Illuminations.


----------



## bizzybee3

Three solo trips coming up with first time visits for MNSSHP and MVMCP:
-Oct. 21-25
-Nov. 12-15
-Dec. 9-12

Would really like to dress up for MNSSHP but as a single adult female, am slightly intimidated by this (though I love the idea!).


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Dec 1st-9th at Beachclub/Boardwalk/WL
going to mickeys Christmas party Dec 5th and Dec 8th

and Feb 25-Mar 1st at the Boardwalk


----------



## SG131

brad813 said:


> Have a trip planned for August 24 - September 3rd.  If anyone wants to meet up, feel free to message me.  I have a few things planned, but the only ones that aren't flexible are the H20 Party on August 24 and Galaxy's Edge on September 2nd.


Any interest in trying Toledo on the 31?


----------



## PittFanEsq

I'm going 10/26 - 10/30.  Would be interested in meeting for rides, meals and/or drinks.  Don't know how to PM yet (long time lurker; just joined).


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip from November 19th-24th.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Not a solo trip (but my last one was and it is Disney so it's all good- plus when the family passes out late it becomes solo  but my family and I will be at the Poly 2/29-3/7. So so far away from now but my Fast Pass date is New Years Eve.. should be fun!


----------



## Andrew015

Leagill said:


> Staying at Pop 13th Sept -27th!



That’s a heck of a nice stay!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PittFanEsq said:


> I'm going 10/26 - 10/30.  Would be interested in meeting for rides, meals and/or drinks.  Don't know how to PM yet (long time lurker; just joined).


Hi @PittFanEsq ! You have to have posted at least ten times on these boards before you can PM. Once you reach that, you would click on "Start a Conversation" when viewing the person you want to talk with. I will be there 10/23-11/3, and I'm solo for much of that time. Once you have the ability to send and receive messages, let's talk. I currently have an extra spot in some of my dining reservations.


----------



## Blayne159

First solo trip, gonna be at the Swan resort 10/31-11/3! Interested in meeting up for rides, drinks, and food!


----------



## kkbutterfly

littleacceb said:


> August 17-24 at ASMo.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous - this is my first trip since my husband left and it's going to bring up a lot of memories, but I thought I'd better do something nice instead of moping while my babies are away for a week!
> 
> Becca
> xx



I've taken that trip before! It'll be ok.  The Disney magic numbs a lot more pain than I expected.  If you need to talk about it, send me a direct message!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Whaaaaaaat up homies.  Just booked a solo trip August 17-19 for SW:GE AP Previews.  Also debating how much time I can spend there the first week of December after my marathon.  My PTO is the real consideration, because I like to travel (lol who doesn't) and I'm going to be super short on time off from work.  I really want to get there Sunday and leave Wednesday evening so I can do the Jiko Wine Tasting (but also save on a hotel for Wednesday night).  I'll also be there with DH for Food & Wine over Halloween!


----------



## Rossie3

My first ever solo trip I'll be down 9/28-10/4. Doing a couple EEMH starts at HS, hitting up a MNSSHP, and seeing the last Illuminations and the first Epcot Forever shows. Staying at POP just to ride the Skyliner a lot. Will be hitting up food booths at some point and grabbing drinks along the way.


----------



## Leagill

Andrew015 said:


> That’s a heck of a nice stay!


Yeah I have to make it worth my while coming from the UK! Plus lots to fit in this time of year!


----------



## SuzanneMB

Gary Stocker said:


> Spent 4 nights there last month. Solid choice! Ask for building 7..



I have requested Buildings 2, 5 or 6 (with 6 at first preference). Why Building 7? I have a Garden View if it makes any difference.


----------



## Gary Stocker

SuzanneMB said:


> I have requested Buildings 2, 5 or 6 (with 6 at first preference). Why Building 7? I have a Garden View if it makes any difference.


So building 7 has it's own entrance for Lyfts if you use them but also has a shortcut path to the busses. A little far from the main building...relatively because the resort is so small...but it was nice being able to get a lyft right outside your door. More convenience than anything for transportation. If you are pool centric might not be such a good choice.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Gary Stocker said:


> So building 7 has it's own entrance for Lyfts if you use them but also has a shortcut path to the busses. A little far from the main building...relatively because the resort is so small...but it was nice being able to get a lyft right outside your door. More convenience than anything for transportation. If you are pool centric might not be such a good choice.


.
And it was a garden view


----------



## PittFanEsq

I believe I have posted ten times now; but do not see the "start a conversation button."


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PittFanEsq said:


> I believe I have posted ten times now; but do not see the "start a conversation button."


It would usually appear when you are viewing a person you would like to start a conversation with. If it was just recently that you made your 10th post, maybe the system hasn't had time to update yet. Also you might have accidentally restricted your settings to preclude conversations.


----------



## DCL_RedSteel_WDW

Leagill said:


> Staying at Pop 13th Sept -27th!


What are you most looking forward to once you first go to WDW?


----------



## Squirrel29

Getting excited less than 2 weeks til I'm there.


----------



## tstein12

littleacceb said:


> August 17-24 at ASMo.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous - this is my first trip since my husband left and it's going to bring up a lot of memories, but I thought I'd better do something nice instead of moping while my babies are away for a week!
> 
> Becca
> xx


Hi - this trip sounds just like what you need!  I'll be solo August 17th (late afternoon) & 18th - also staying at ASMo. (My DD8 doesn't know or she'd kill me!)  If you'd like to meet-up to ride some rides on either day, just let me know.


----------



## tstein12

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whaaaaaaat up homies.  Just booked a solo trip August 17-19 for SW:GE AP Previews.  Also debating how much time I can spend there the first week of December after my marathon.  My PTO is the real consideration, because I like to travel (lol who doesn't) and I'm going to be super short on time off from work.  I really want to get there Sunday and leave Wednesday evening so I can do the Jiko Wine Tasting (but also save on a hotel for Wednesday night).  I'll also be there with DH for Food & Wine over Halloween!


I'll be there solo as well Aug 17-18/19 for the SWGE AP preview - can't wait!  When is your preview time?  I'm 1-5 pm on the 18th.  Not sure what I was thinking selecting 1-5, but hey, at least I got a reservation!


----------



## volusia

Second solo trip 9/2/19 to 9/5/19 (the day my season pass expires).  All Star Movies.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

tstein12 said:


> I'll be there solo as well Aug 17-18/19 for the SWGE AP preview - can't wait!  When is your preview time?  I'm 1-5 pm on the 18th.  Not sure what I was thinking selecting 1-5, but hey, at least I got a reservation!


Mine is 5-9.  I wish I could've had the first slot of the day, but I guess it'll be nice to end the weekend there.


----------



## godders

Took a year off from solo trips last year (brought a friend) but I'm back this year on my own for my 5th solo visit  - Nov 9-18th - planning on hitting MVMCP, Dapper Day (1st time - excited!!), SWGE. 

Celebrating my 30th so treating myself to Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!


----------



## hotcarib

Art of Animation 
15 Sept-21 Sept. 
shopping, lunch, dinner?


----------



## mat5

I'm planning a trip in October, would anyone like to meet up?
I would like company to go to the parks, and lunch etc.

Mike


----------



## DaisyDuck001

mat5 said:


> I'm planning a trip in October, would anyone like to meet up?
> I would like company to go to the parks, and lunch etc.
> 
> Mike


When in October are you going?


----------



## precious pixie

godders said:


> Took a year off from solo trips last year (brought a friend) but I'm back this year on my own for my 5th solo visit  - Nov 9-18th - planning on hitting MVMCP, Dapper Day (1st time - excited!!), SWGE.
> 
> Celebrating my 30th so treating myself to Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!



You’ll love AKL! It quickly became a favorite of mine. I’ve always wanted to do dapper day and always forget about it when planning when to go to Disney.  

I’m counting down to my second solo trip. The first one was a couple years ago, only two days, and very last minute. This one will be 4 days and I’m so excited and treating myself to WL


----------



## mat5

I will be going in October 21-24th, excited to see the Halloween decorations!
Who would like to meet up?


----------



## Gerweniel

I'll be there for a short trip 9/7-9/10. I am thrilled I was able to snag a time slot @ Oga's on my arrival day. Doing Storybook Dining, Spice Table and Tiffins. Really excited to attend the F&W as well!


----------



## LaurenT

April 23 - 30 (2020)! Staying at my home resort, AKL with a savannah view.
I take care of my husband and daughter - this is my mental health holiday


----------



## Azred

JemmaDisneyDaff said:


> Hello!  I’m going solo November 14 to November 22.  Staying at Port Orleans and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Married female who will be 39.
> 
> Really would like some friends to go the mickey Christmas party one evening (or just happy to hang out).


I will be there staying at Saratoga Nov. 18th - 24th. What day were you thinking of doing the Christmas party? I was thinking the 19th for myself.


----------



## 7scarpozzi

I'm thinking of going August 19-21 solo.  Anyone going to be around?


----------



## Magicinmy50s

I am traveling solo Sept 2nd - 7th for my Birthday, staying at the Contemporary.  My First Post!


----------



## ulcards99

I may be going solo from 12/8-12/14. Trying to get someone to go but unsure yet. Staying at music since that’s all that was available for a value resort.


----------



## WIll C

Doing a Solo trip for Sept. 13th - 15th for the Halloween party on the 13th, SWGE on the 14th and some Epcot fun on the 15th. Staying at the Contemporary.


----------



## Azred

I will be there Nov. 18-24 at Saratoga if anybody else is going to be around.


----------



## gh256

Hey all. I am going 25th September to 9th October for my first Solo trip and first visit since I was very young. 
Would be cool to meet up with some people if any are about?
I’m staying at Caribbean Beach Resort. 

Glenn


----------



## gh256

Cramden said:


> Will be there Sept 29th through Oct 3rd. Planning 3 Pub Crawls at DS, Crescent Lake/Epcot and Monorail. Will be in Epcot on the 30th for last showing of Illuminations.





Leagill said:


> Staying at Pop 13th Sept -27th!



Heya. I see you are going to be there when I am. Are you planning on meeting with anyone else? I’d like a bit of company on one day or something.


----------



## gh256

DisneyFan32WI said:


> October 7-9 for me.
> 
> 43/female.
> 
> I have a conference starting on the 10th in Orlando so I’d love to meet others who might be going solo too!



Hey. 32 male here looking for someone to spend a bit of time with. Nervous about my first trip solo and bound to feel a bit lonely. I’m staying in CBR 25th September to 9th October this year.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Goofy'sPal said:


> Hi everyone.  I havent written here in a while.  A little about me.  Ive been to WDW 6 times.  My last three vacations were solo 08, 15, 17.  This year things are a little different as I plan to meet my sister and brother in law at WDW.  They havent been to WDW in 20- 25 years.  Im a huge Disney fan and feel Disney is my life.  My vacation has been narrowed down fro the fall to the first 3 weeks of October but dont have set dates yet.  Most of the time Ill be solo if anyone wants to hang out, get quick service, go on a ride or grab a drink.  Ill keep updating here when I know more.  Cant wait for another magical vacation at WDW.  See ya real soon.


Update I will be going to WDW Oct 17-23.  I will be stay at Pop for the 3rd time.  Part of my vacation will be solo and some will be with my sister and brother in law who havent going in 20, 25 years.  Booked my FP+ on Sunday, booked MNSSHP for Oct 17 and 21, and booked Frozen Dessert Party Oct 19.  Let me know if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## dstemm

I will be taking my first solo trip Oct. 7-10. I will be at BLT.


----------



## dstemm

DisneyFan32WI said:


> October 7-9 for me.
> 
> 43/female.
> 
> I have a conference starting on the 10th in Orlando so I’d love to meet others who might be going solo too!


 I will be there solo for the first time Oct 7-10. It seems strange just thinking about it


----------



## CNorwood3

Probably gonna go on Thursday. MK after hours would be sold out then. Then again, With my Weekday Select pass, i'm used to not paying for a ticket lol.


----------



## Valbot

I'll be doing a quick Disneyland trip Sept 14-18


----------



## riaesq

Rossie3 said:


> My first ever solo trip I'll be down 9/28-10/4. Doing a couple EEMH starts at HS, hitting up a MNSSHP, and seeing the last Illuminations and the first Epcot Forever shows. Staying at POP just to ride the Skyliner a lot. Will be hitting up food booths at some point and grabbing drinks along the way.


My dates coincide with yours.  Maybe a meetup at some point?


----------



## Rossie3

riaesq said:


> My dates coincide with yours.  Maybe a meetup at some point?


Sure, possibly. I have a rough schedule of what I want to do. I am doing a few early mornings at HS during EEMH. I am also going to epcot for the last Illuminations and the 1st epcot Forever. The 3rd I am going to Universal for a RIP tour during HHN. My dad will be down for a conference so I may be meeting up with him and his boss during the week as well but not sure yet.


----------



## Nathalie.

Hey Folks,

This is super short notice but if anyone is in MK today an/or  heading over to Epcot later today and would like some company let me know. I probably shouldn’t have posted this few days ago but I guess better late than never.


----------



## ronw

gh256 said:


> Hey all. I am going 25th September to 9th October for my first Solo trip and first visit since I was very young.
> Would be cool to meet up with some people if any are about?
> I’m staying at Caribbean Beach Resort.
> 
> Glenn


Glenn,
I'm an old f..  ahh fellow but my son and his wife are about your age and would probably like someone to add to their "crew" for the new Millenium Falcon ride on Monday the 30 and/or Tue Oct 1.
If you make a few more posts (need to get to 10) I can send you a PM.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

gh256 said:


> Hey all. I am going 25th September to 9th October for my first Solo trip and first visit since I was very young.
> Would be cool to meet up with some people if any are about?
> I’m staying at Caribbean Beach Resort.
> 
> Glenn



ill be solo myself on 10/5 - 10/7. but will be in the world with friends starting 9/28

any solo travelers doing MNSSHP on October 6th? looking for a party pal!


----------



## ToddRN

Doing a solo trip September 10-19.  Will be staying at Old Key West!


----------



## Andrew015

Looking at a quick getaway 9/27-9/29!


----------



## precious pixie

ToddRN said:


> Doing a solo trip September 10-19.  Will be staying at Old Key West!


Hey Todd  I’ll be traveling solo from the 15th-18th staying at WL. I’m going into this trip very relaxed and don’t have many firm plans. Let me know if you would be interested in meeting up. I’ve had some great dismeets in the past


----------



## ulcards99

I'll be solo Sept 30, Oct 2 and Oct 7-9.  I have a conference on 10/1 and 10/2 with a friend coming in 10/2 late and then leaving early 10/7...  I decided to stay a bit longer after she leaves.  32/f...never been to Disney solo before!! I'm thinking of doing the Halloween party 10/8 solo and I'm doing the Wine vs Beer food pairing at Via Napoli on 10/7.


----------



## petebeach

Hey, doing my first solo trip from 2nd october - 16th october, anyone else there during that time, would love to meet up with some poeple as quite worried about feeling lonely!


----------



## Aslor

I know it’s pretty far in advance, but I booked my first solo/single trip for February 2-7, 2020 for my 50th birthday.  I don’t think I’ve ever been this excited.


----------



## JaezyJae

My first trip to WDW and going solo AND it's my 65th birthday! Going first week of May 2020. Anyone else planning a May trip?


----------



## bavarian princess

Hey, any solos doing the MK After Hours tonight?


----------



## Andrew015

Is anyone planning to be down in WDW towards the end of next week (Thursday/Friday)?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Now planning on April 19-27, 2020. Would be glad to meet up with other solo travelers going around that time.

(Also still going this year Oct. 23 - Nov. 3, and Dec. 25 - Jan. 4).


----------



## gh256

ronw said:


> Glenn,
> I'm an old f..  ahh fellow but my son and his wife are about your age and would probably like someone to add to their "crew" for the new Millenium Falcon ride on Monday the 30 and/or Tue Oct 1.
> If you make a few more posts (need to get to 10) I can send you a PM.


 Hey Ron. Happy to meet anyone. I think I should have enough messages now for a PM?

Thanks. 
Glenn


----------



## Auntrosie

Girl’s Trip! 12/03 - 12/11 73 days left to go!


----------



## DreamLikeWalt

I’m 25 F in town till Thursday!!! Does anyone want to join me at HHN tomorrow 9/22?? I like my solo trips but HHN just seems like it’d be better with someone!!


----------



## Damfresh

I’ll be with family december 14-23, but as I’m single with no kids I’ll be on my own while they deal with the kiddos. Pretty flexible trip with one day built in for a solo universal trip


----------



## Leagill

Potentially doing universal and HHN solo on Wed 25th sept (this coming wed)  anyone else around?


----------



## JoshCLT

Solo trip Oct 12-19, 2019. MNSSHP Oct 15th


----------



## Damfresh

Leagill said:


> Staying at Pop 13th Sept -27th!


Wow. Quite a stay. I though I was doing good with 9 days in december


----------



## Darthbane2007

Planning a March 3rd to 8th Solo trip, will be at Caribbean Beach...


----------



## seggerman

12/4 to 12/7
hope I get all the Fastpasses I want - it's been nearly 18 years


----------



## riaesq

Rossie3 said:


> Sure, possibly. I have a rough schedule of what I want to do. I am doing a few early mornings at HS during EEMH. I am also going to epcot for the last Illuminations and the 1st epcot Forever. The 3rd I am going to Universal for a RIP tour during HHN. My dad will be down for a conference so I may be meeting up with him and his boss during the week as well but not sure yet.


great, pm me , would love to see Epcot Forever!


----------



## Rossie3

riaesq said:


> great, pm me , would love to see Epcot Forever!


Now I'm doing MNSSHP on the 1st and Epcot night show on the 2nd.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

I'll be there with a friend Oct 11th to Oct 14th, doing MNSSHP that Friday night! Would love to meet new Disney friends!


----------



## JoshCLT

Carolyn Louise said:


> I'll be there with a friend Oct 11th to Oct 14th, doing MNSSHP that Friday night! Would love to meet new Disney friends!



I will be in WDW Oct 12-19


----------



## Azred

Will be there Nov. 18-24 and doing MVMCP on the 19th if anybody else is going to be around.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

Aslor said:


> I know it’s pretty far in advance, but I booked my first solo/single trip for February 2-7, 2020 for my 50th birthday.  I don’t think I’ve ever been this excited.



Hello...I don’t think it’s too far in advance. I started planning my 1st solo/50th birthday trip a year, actually more than a year  in advance. I went this past June and had the most wonderful time. I hope you have a fantastic time!


----------



## msbingawoman

First solo trip, Oct 26-28.  Visiting SWGE, Epcot Forever Dining at Rose n Crown and MNSSHP. Kind of excited. Staying offsite for the first time in a while.


----------



## msbingawoman

PittFanEsq said:


> I'm going 10/26 - 10/30.  Would be interested in meeting for rides, meals and/or drinks.  Don't know how to PM yet (long time lurker; just joined).


Solo trip, Oct 26-Oct 28, SWGE, MNSSHP, Epcot ....let me know.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

msbingawoman said:


> First solo trip, Oct 26-28.  Visiting SWGE, Epcot Forever Dining at Rose n Crown and MNSSHP. Kind of excited. Staying offsite for the first time in a while.


I have an extra spot in my Trail's End Brunch on Oct. 26 at 11AM. Will you be there by then?


----------



## msbingawoman

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I have an extra spot in my Trail's End Brunch on Oct. 26 at 11AM. Will you be there by then?


Absolutely. THat sounds like fun. I want to do new things I haven't tried before. Count me in.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

msbingawoman said:


> Absolutely. THat sounds like fun. I want to do new things I haven't tried before. Count me in.


Great! Saving you the spot.

Once you have posted at least ten times, you will be able to send and receive private messages.


----------



## msbingawoman

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Great! Saving you the spot.
> 
> Once you have posted at least ten times, you will be able to send and receive private messages.


Hoping this counts! Thank you for the invite.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

msbingawoman said:


> Hoping this counts! Thank you for the invite.


Yes, every one of your posts counts, on any thread on the Disboards.


----------



## smokeyblue

Azred said:


> Will be there Nov. 18-24 and doing MVMCP on the 19th if anybody else is going to be around.


I have a trip booked for Nov 17-24th.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

msbingawoman said:


> Hoping this counts! Thank you for the invite.


Hi @msbingawoman , you have your ten posts now, but it's not letting me send you a private message (aka start a conversation). I don't know what the issue is, but you could check your settings and make sure you have chosen to allow messaging. Or send me a private message if you can! Thanks! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## msbingawoman

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi @msbingawoman , you have your ten posts now, but it's not letting me send you a private message (aka start a conversation). I don't know what the issue is, but you could check your settings and make sure you have chosen to allow messaging. Or send me a private message if you can! Thanks! Looking forward to meeting you!


Hi @ DaisyDuck001 I read somewhere that it is taking up to 24 hours for the option to send private conversations available. I checked all my settings and it is still not there so will check later this evening.


----------



## lpzpaz

Hi everyone! I tend to have a fair amount of flexibility in my Disney World trip planning since I live in South Florida and it's a quick 3-hour drive for me to head up for a weekend / long weekend. I don't have firm dates planned but definitely want to make it up for 2-3 nights in early to mid November (while it's still food and wine) and again mid December or so for all the Christmas things! Please feel free to message me directly if you have a trip planned. Would love to start making some "Disney friends" to go to the parks with!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

lpzpaz said:


> Hi everyone! I tend to have a fair amount of flexibility in my Disney World trip planning since I live in South Florida and it's a quick 3-hour drive for me to head up for a weekend / long weekend. I don't have firm dates planned but definitely want to make it up for 2-3 nights in early to mid November (while it's still food and wine) and again mid December or so for all the Christmas things! Please feel free to message me directly if you have a trip planned. Would love to start making some "Disney friends" to go to the parks with!


Hi, you will also need at least ten posts before the website will let anyone message you directly.


----------



## lpzpaz

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, you will also need at least ten posts before the website will let anyone message you directly.


Uh oh! I better find some more conversations to comment in then  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## chiknavinci

precious pixie said:


> Hey Todd  I’ll be traveling solo from the 15th-18th staying at WL. I’m going into this trip very relaxed and don’t have many firm plans. Let me know if you would be interested in meeting up. I’ve had some great dismeets in the past


Let me know next time you visit, I am local. Would love to meetup.


----------



## chiknavinci

Leagill said:


> Potentially doing universal and HHN solo on Wed 25th sept (this coming wed)  anyone else around?


Hiya....I am around. Hit me up!


----------



## JaezyJae

Doing Solo for Flower & Garden Festival, First week of May. First-timer here and would welcome advice.


----------



## ADisneyAgent

Hello, I have worked at Disney and have been hundreds of times, for the past few years been doing solo, and it is my very favorite way to 
actually go! Now, I am heading down in May for research for work! So I will be there from May 11-18th , which happens to be my very favorite time of year to go..Ill be at the Grand Floridian for my stay this time...anyone else doing Flower & Garden this time of May?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I will be at WDW next week.  Cant wait.  Oct 17-23.  See ya real soon


----------



## christophles

ADisneyAgent said:


> Hello, I have worked at Disney and have been hundreds of times, for the past few years been doing solo, and it is my very favorite way to
> actually go! Now, I am heading down in May for research for work! So I will be there from May 11-18th , which happens to be my very favorite time of year to go..Ill be at the Grand Floridian for my stay this time...anyone else doing Flower & Garden this time of May?


I'll be there from May 9th-17th so I'll be attending Flower & Garden as well.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I’ll be at WDW from Oct 25th thru the 29th


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JaezyJae said:


> Doing Solo for Flower & Garden Festival, First week of May. First-timer here and would welcome advice.





ADisneyAgent said:


> Hello, I have worked at Disney and have been hundreds of times, for the past few years been doing solo, and it is my very favorite way to
> actually go! Now, I am heading down in May for research for work! So I will be there from May 11-18th , which happens to be my very favorite time of year to go..Ill be at the Grand Floridian for my stay this time...anyone else doing Flower & Garden this time of May?





christophles said:


> I'll be there from May 9th-17th so I'll be attending Flower & Garden as well.


I'm always there the second week of May, for Flower & Garden as well as my birthday!  It's my favorite time of year to go (okay, maybe Christmas is my absolute fav, but still).


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I will be there solo from 10/25 to 10/29. I have a ticket to MNSSHP on the 27th and a park hopper pass too so I’m flexible. If anyone wants to meet up, let me know.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be doing a short solo trip Nov. 14 - 18 if anyone is interested in meeting up. I'll probably do MVMCP on the 17th.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

I'm a local have AP, Party Pass and like to do the After Hours.  I mostly like going at night and it would be great to meet some cool new friends any age to meet up with or whatever as time/health permits.  Usually I'm spontaneous though.


----------



## LaurenT

I’ll be there April 23 - 30 and just got an email that DVC will have midnight magic hours at Magic Kingdom on April 28!! Anyone going to be there then?


----------



## firsttimesolo

I'm there in two weeks, November 6th-15th staying at All star resort, Mickey's Christmas Party on the 12th too if anyone's around!


----------



## Azred

smokeyblue said:


> I have a trip booked for Nov 17-24th.





smokeyblue said:


> I have a trip booked for Nov 17-24th.


If you are interested in meeting up there let me know. I am a long time DVC member.


----------



## Azred

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> I'm a local have AP, Party Pass and like to do the After Hours.  I mostly like going at night and it would be great to meet some cool new friends any age to meet up with or whatever as time/health permits.  Usually I'm spontaneous though.


Will be there Nov. 18-24 and doing MVMCP on the 19th.


----------



## Azred

seggerman said:


> 12/4 to 12/7
> hope I get all the Fastpasses I want - it's been nearly 18 years


If you are staying on property remember you can do 60 days out. If off property 30 days. You need to have your admission ticket first and you can start making fastpass reservations starting at 7AM ET.


----------



## fullhearts

*Hey all! I'm headed to Disney from January 10-14th. I used to be a cast member (college program, then seasonal for years) but this is my first time back in over 6 years! I know that so much has changed and I'm excited to see as much as I can in a short period. Anyone else going down for these dates?*


----------



## defhermit

I'll be in Orlando from Nov 15th-23rd. It'd be cool to meet someone during a trip!


----------



## Chrisan

Heading to DW in November 2019 for a short solo trip before a volunteer opportunity.  I am SO excited!  Already have some fast passes.  Would love to hear any tips of how to best navigate the parks solo!


----------



## defhermit

Chrisan said:


> Heading to DW in November 2019 for a short solo trip before a volunteer opportunity.  I am SO excited!  Already have some fast passes.  Would love to hear any tips of how to best navigate the parks solo!



travel the parks alone. Trynot to pick up any hangers-on. You’re traveling solo my friend!


----------



## ADisneyAgent

Chrisan said:


> Heading to DW in November 2019 for a short solo trip before a volunteer opportunity.  I am SO excited!  Already have some fast passes.  Would love to hear any tips of how to best navigate the parks solo!


I always do solo in stealth mode!! I get in early/opening, do what I gotta do, get out for lunch and enjoy the pool at resort. I then do night time stealth mode. I move quick when solo and cover much ground! Its the only way to go now!! have fun!


----------



## Alecss

Hi All,
I'll be in Disney for a partially solo trip from 11/12-11./20. It would be fun to meet up with somebody. I'm especially interested in trying out the Star Wars VR experience at the VOID in Disney Springs sometime on 11/14. If anyone else is interested in that definitely let me know. I'm also thinking Jellyrolls late 11/13 or 15th after the parks close. What other non-park things are fun for the childless at Disney?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Alecss said:


> What other non-park things are fun for the childless at Disney?


Go watch the Irish step dancers at Raglan Road. They are there evenings, and weekend afternoons 12-4.


----------



## Jasmin.M

Alecss said:


> Hi All,
> I'll be in Disney for a partially solo trip from 11/12-11./20. It would be fun to meet up with somebody. I'm especially interested in trying out the Star Wars VR experience at the VOID in Disney Springs sometime on 11/14. If anyone else is interested in that definitely let me know. I'm also thinking Jellyrolls late 11/13 or 15th after the parks close. What other non-park things are fun for the childless at Disney?


Hey there, am hoping to check out Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom 11 and 12 Nov, do let me know if you are planning to do those too! Also doing a partially solo trip and so these are my tentative dates to go to the parks


----------



## Myl450

Alecss said:


> Hi All,
> I'll be in Disney for a partially solo trip from 11/12-11./20. It would be fun to meet up with somebody. I'm especially interested in trying out the Star Wars VR experience at the VOID in Disney Springs sometime on 11/14. If anyone else is interested in that definitely let me know. I'm also thinking Jellyrolls late 11/13 or 15th after the parks close. What other non-park things are fun for the childless at Disney?


Hello,

I will be down there Nov 13-15th by myself


----------



## Myl450

Doing solo trip down there Nov 13-15. Love for someone to join me!


----------



## Alecss

Myl450 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be down there Nov 13-15th by myself


Are you interested in trying out the VR thing on the 14th or will you be in the parks that day?


----------



## Alecss

Jasmin.M said:


> Hey there, am hoping to check out Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom 11 and 12 Nov, do let me know if you are planning to do those too! Also doing a partially solo trip and so these are my tentative dates to go to the parks


I don't get in till late afternoon on the 12th, but have a great time!


----------



## Alecss

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Go watch the Irish step dancers at Raglan Road. They are there evenings, and weekend afternoons 12-4.


Thank you! I may need to check that out


----------



## Myl450

Alecss said:


> Are you interested in trying out the VR thing on the 14th or will you be in the parks that day?


Hi!

Call me ignorant but what is the VR? My plan was to be at the parks but would be up for it.


----------



## Alecss

Myl450 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Call me ignorant but what is the VR? My plan was to be at the parks but would be up for it.


It's new, so I don't have a ton of information myself, but I've heard only good things. You basically wear a helmet and it feels like you're in the Star Wars world (or whichever version you pick). I didn't pre-book or anything. I was just going to go to Disney Springs that afternoon and see what they have open, but if that's a park day for you then I'm not sure you'd want to take time out for this. If you do, let me know. I'll try to keep checking this page. I have it set to email me when someone replies, but it's not actually happening


----------



## Rick195275

Myl450 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Call me ignorant but what is the VR? My plan was to be at the parks but would be up for it.


It’s called the void if you want to look into it further. Sounds really fun but I’ve never done it myself.


----------



## Myl450

Alecss said:


> It's new, so I don't have a ton of information myself, but I've heard only good things. You basically wear a helmet and it feels like you're in the Star Wars world (or whichever version you pick). I didn't pre-book or anything. I was just going to go to Disney Springs that afternoon and see what they have open, but if that's a park day for you then I'm not sure you'd want to take time out for this. If you do, let me know. I'll try to keep checking this page. I have it set to email me when someone replies, but it's not actually happening


Oh ok. I wouldn’t mind trying it. Are you on FB?


----------



## Alecss

Myl450 said:


> Oh ok. I wouldn’t mind trying it. Are you on FB?


Nope - is there a  to message on here?


----------



## Myl450

Alecss said:


> Nope - is there a  to message on here?


I don’t think so but i’ll look.


----------



## Myl450

Alecss said:


> Nope - is there a  to message on here?


 Would you like to meet up somehete at one of the parks or disney springs today, tomorrow, or friday?


----------



## Azred

I have done the Void at Disney Springs before. It is a hyper reality experience where you wear a helmet and a pack on your chest and back. There are two experiences you can do there. One is the Star Wars or a Wreck it Ralph version. We did the Star Wars one. During the experience you will have to shoot it out with storm troopers and interact with the environment to get things accomplished. Also if you get hit by blaster fire from a storm trooper you will get a minor shock letting you know you were hit. I would say it is worth doing at least once. A maximum of four people can be in your group. Depending on how busy they are if you are a group of two they might pair you with another group of two. You can learn more about it here https://www.thevoid.com/dimensions/star-wars-vr/


----------



## Alecss

Myl450 said:


> Would you like to meet up somehete at one of the parks or disney springs today, tomorrow, or friday?


Sorry - I'm just seeing this now. I am planning on heading to Disney Springs in about half an hour. This is my only free day. I'll try to fheck this again when I get there but my phone has been giving me a lot of trouble here. Either way, I hope you're havung a great time!


----------



## LaurenT

Rick195275 said:


> It’s called the void if you want to look into it further. Sounds really fun but I’ve never done it myself.


I did it - it’s amazing. Definitely something not to be missed


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Going down for some early Christmas celebrating, Nov 29 - Dec 5 (sadly flying home first thing in the morning so no ROTR for me).


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Will be at WDW solo NOV 30th-DEC 11th


----------



## trill2017

Hi. I'm going to be at the Swan December 15th through the 19th on a solo working vacation. Let me know if anyone is around for dinner or maybe some evening decoration gazing.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Well friends, I'm a fool.  I've never done a dessert party (on the whole I consider stuff like that not worth the $$$) but I decided that I wanted to do one since I'm solo for my upcoming trip.  Jingle Bell Jingle Bam is completely sold out, apparently.    If anyone has a free spot in their group, or if you decide to cancel, PM me!  I could go any night Nov 30-Dec 4, except the 2nd because I have a CP package booked.


----------



## Figvention

Going for a family trip but the wife and I will be free for the evening on 12/11. Going to drink around the world and enjoy closing the boardwalk down. If any wants to share a drink, the first round is on us!


----------



## Disneylover1970

My solo trip is December 2-11.  I’m going to do some resort hopping for photos, probably the 3rd, 9th 10th.  I’m going to do MK EMH on the 4th.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Does anyone going SOLO to Magic Kingdom After Hours party on Dec 9th?


----------



## Mousefan38

trill2017 said:


> Hi. I'm going to be at the Swan December 15th through the 19th on a solo working vacation. Let me know if anyone is around for dinner or maybe some evening decoration gazing.


I'll be solo at POFQ from 12/13 through 12/19 and would be interested in joining you!


----------



## lbjb247

Doing my first trip 21-28th September, nervous but excited


----------



## Magical Courtney

Doing my second solo trip Jan 2-5th! Hopefully a good amount of holiday decorations will still be up!


----------



## DanInMN

I’m local with an Annual Pass, recently retired with lots of free time. My wife is still working and doesn’t like to visit WDW often anyway. So any solo visitors who would like to meet up to have company to wander the parks and/or have lunch please send me a note!


----------



## xipotec

Welp, Solo trip Feb 3-4.

definetly doing HS 3rd, and probably MK 4th.

really not sure about the second day. My favorite rides are in MK but feel it moght be weird without family.

suggestions?


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

xipotec said:


> Welp, Solo trip Feb 3-4.
> 
> definetly doing HS 3rd, and probably MK 4th.
> 
> really not sure about the second day. My favorite rides are in MK but feel it moght be weird without family.
> 
> suggestions?



Most people are too busy with their own thing/groups to care or take notice.  I've been in MK solo and I've felt weird too, but don't let concern of what others think stop you form doing what you like to do.


----------



## bavarian princess

LaurenT said:


> I’ll be there April 23 - 30 and just got an email that DVC will have midnight magic hours at Magic Kingdom on April 28!! Anyone going to be there then?


I will be there April 23 - May 3


----------



## BalooPA

I'm doing my first-ever solo trip Feb. 25th - March 7th.  Staying at All Star Movies because I couldn't justify fancier digs for just me to take a shower and get some sleep.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I'll be in Orlando now through Feb. 29, 2020, working full-time during weekdays, but looking to meet up evenings and weekends with other solo visitors or locals. I'm middle-aged, and an annual passholder.

Some of the things I'd like to meet up for --

tour the WDW theme parks
meals onsite or offsite
evening at Jellyrolls or any offsite dueling piano bar
evening music shows at other offsite venues
In case anyone would like to meet up for one of these meals, I currently have an extra spot in these dining reservations:

Jan. 12 - Sebastian's Bistro dinner
Jan. 15 - San Angel Inn dinner
Jan. 19 - Tiffin's lunch
Jan. 22 - House of Blues dinner
Jan. 25 - Liberty Tree Tavern lunch
Jan. 26 - Fresh Mediterranean Market lunch
Feb. 2 - Brown Derby lunch
Feb. 8 - Skipper Canteen lunch

Will be adding more for February. Also open to offsite meals on other evenings, or other touring ideas.

I already have a few meet-ups scheduled, and would be glad to meet more people. 

Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## lorenae

I’m game for a one night stay just about any time after January 20th or so.   I have an AP, so that would be two fairly short park days (about a 1.5 month hour drive).   I don’t have any plans right now, but if I find a decent price for a one night hotel, I’m happy to head over!


----------



## AsToldByDylan

Recently became an AP holder and just got back from a solo trip around Christmas. I had an amazing time.

I have a solo return trip planned for *Feb. 13-17*. Gonna be staying at the Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs, and I've already booked Villains After Hours for February 14th. Anyone else going that night or any other day let me know! Would love to hang at the parks!


----------



## TomIV

Solo Jan 6th to 12th... a little short notice but???


----------



## LaurenT

bavarian princess said:


> I will be there April 23 - May 3


Great - Midnight Magic booking starts tomorrow morning, I have one friend from a previous trip going if I can get tickets, will let you know if I do and you can join us


----------



## Youknowblue

Guy in late 20s here visiting family and really want to go to disney but dont have anyone to go with! Any other young dudes here going solo for tomorrow by chance??? Msg me!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Looking at Festival of the Arts, if I can get a cheap on-property hotel.  I'll do anything under $200/night at this point.  Le sigh.


----------



## Ross Kratter

I'll be at WDW on the following dates, all staying on property:
2/10-16
3/23-26
6/15-18


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

I´ll be around in WDW, Universal and water parks 2/17-3/5 and 5/17-6/1.
Staying solo off site 10 min from DHS.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Booked my super quick trip, Jan 31-Feb 2!


----------



## smokeyblue

I'll be at WDW February 9-13.


----------



## xipotec

FEB 3-4


----------



## AsToldByDylan

Updated my trip:
I'm going to be there  Feb 12-17. Staying at the Blue Heron first two nights, Buena Vista Palace rest of the trip.

Going to Festival of the Arts Feb. 15!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Would anyone like to meet at Jellyrolls dueling piano bar on evening of Jan. 31?


----------



## Roxas_XIII

Booked my first solo trip! Gonna be there from 09/16 - 09/19. Pretty excited!ヽ(´▽`)/


----------



## Aslor

Getting close.  Feb 3-7, DM if you’ll be in the area if you want to meet up.


----------



## yandro

Hoping to spend my 40th birthday at Disney.  Looking at December 17th to the 20th.


----------



## Ryan M

Going to be on property Jan 20th - 24th if anyone is looking for someone to do the parks with, or grab a meal!


----------



## Katelops

First post! Just booked my trip, Feb 20th-24th!


----------



## Anne with an E

Going April 19-May 3.  60th birthday and retirement celebration trip.


----------



## AsToldByDylan

*Updated again:*
I'll be there Feb. 11-17.
Staying at All Star Movies (Feb 11) All Star Sports (Feb 12) All Star Music (Feb 13) Buena Vista Palace (Feb 14-16)


----------



## xcrashx15

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Booked my super quick trip, Jan 31-Feb 2!



Just booked those same dates - I'm staying at Universal but planning to swing by WDW too (as long as my dog sitter is available)!


----------



## Destinyz12

I'll be going Feb 22-28 with some solo time during the trip! Is anyone planning on doing Magic Kingdoms After Hours on Feb 24th?? would love to find someone to join me or for dinner on Feb 22nd outside of the parks


----------



## FangirlsDilemma

Heading down for April 30 - May 5.

Will be staying with family, but includes a young child who I'm not responsible for and would definitely love to see other solos  at night!


----------



## Kari2684

I’m here now (1/20) until Saturday 1/25. I’m on site and my schedule is flexible. Doing after hours at MK Thursday!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

xcrashx15 said:


> Just booked those same dates - I'm staying at Universal but planning to swing by WDW too (as long as my dog sitter is available)!


Woohoo!  I did Universal in December for the first time since 2013(!!!!!!!).  Since I got my AP I never go over there, but I have to admit that now that all the Harry Potter stuff is finished (only IoA had HP when I was there last) it's super fun!  I'm considering doing a Universal annual pass next year in addition to WDW so I can mix it up.


----------



## xcrashx15

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Woohoo!  I did Universal in December for the first time since 2013(!!!!!!!).  Since I got my AP I never go over there, but I have to admit that now that all the Harry Potter stuff is finished (only IoA had HP when I was there last) it's super fun!  I'm considering doing a Universal annual pass next year in addition to WDW so I can mix it up.



Go for it!  I hadn't gone to Universal between 2012 and 2019, but I got the AP this year since I had a conference there in July and another trip in December, and the cost for the pass was cheaper than separate tickets.  I figured I wouldn't renew the Universal pass this July because I was picking up a Disney AP on my December trip, but now I got sucked in so I'll probably end up renewing both - at least for this year!


----------



## Darthbane2007

Ok; I'm going March 3rd-8th. Staying at Pop Century..


----------



## xipotec

Feb 3 MK
Feb 4 HS


----------



## Ayla94

Hi guys,

I'd love to book a trip to Orlando for +/- 10 days, somewhere between 21 aug / 4 sept to spend the days in Disney and Universal. I don't know anyone personally, who likes to join me on this trip, so I'm looking for travelbuddies. I think it would be fun to find an international group of people who love Disney/Harry Potter etc as much as I do, and who love to go on this trip with me. I'm a 25 year old woman from The Netherlands, living in Suriname at the moment. Would anyone be interested in joining me, or do you know a place where I can find people who might like to join me? Please let me know. You don't know what you'll find on the internet, so obviously before booking, I'd like to get to know the people who like to join me, and see if it's a 'travelmatch'. 

Cheers, 
Ayla


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Ayla94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd love to book a trip to Orlando for +/- 10 days, somewhere between 21 aug / 4 sept to spend the days in Disney and Universal. I don't know anyone personally, who likes to join me on this trip, so I'm looking for travelbuddies. I think it would be fun to find an international group of people who love Disney/Harry Potter etc as much as I do, and who love to go on this trip with me. I'm a 25 year old woman from The Netherlands, living in Suriname at the moment. Would anyone be interested in joining me, or do you know a place where I can find people who might like to join me? Please let me know. You don't know what you'll find on the internet, so obviously before booking, I'd like to get to know the people who like to join me, and see if it's a 'travelmatch'.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ayla


Just a heads up that that is a holiday weekend in the US, Labor Day.  It sounds like a really fun trip!


----------



## Dan the Music Man

I'll be down there Sat. 3/28 through Mon. 3/30.  Annual pass holder, Albany NY resident, 33 y/o male, and staying at All-Star Sports.  Would love to meet up with people for rides/food/drinks/etc!  Drop me a line or comment if interested!


----------



## RedsDrew

My husband and I have booked a trip to WDW May 29th thru June 10th... feel free to say hi!


----------



## Aslor

Arriving today around 12:30.  Been looking forward to this for months.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I'm a passholder, middle-aged, and working full-time in Orlando through end of Feb. During some evenings and weekends, I'm looking to meet up for meals and park touring. I have these plans so far, in case anyone might like to join:

Feb. 8: MK day with Skipper Canteen lunch
Feb. 11: Yak and Yeti dinner
Feb. 13 Raglan Road dinner
Feb. 15: MK day with Diamond Horseshoe lunch

As of now, I have an extra spot in each of these dining reservations.

Also open to offsite restaurants and other touring ideas. Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Checked back a few pages and not sure if this thread is entirely for solo travellers or not but I’ll post all the same!

Me and my partner will be there between 1st and 15th December, staying at the Riviera.

Our friends are not Disney people (incredible I know....), so we’re always on the lookout for other folks to hang out with a couple of times when we’re over!


----------



## MissMinnieJ

Is anyone available to go to Disney in November of 2020? I’m a female in my late 20s who doesn’t want to go solo!


----------



## Dan the Music Man

MissMinnieJ said:


> Is anyone available to go to Disney in November of 2020? I’m a female in my late 20s who doesn’t want to go solo!



That's a great time to go!  I'm a male in my early 30s and I relish any chance to get down there!  Going in late March and late June before my Annual Pass expires, but my arm could probably be twisted to go again!


----------



## PattyinKS

I will be there May 26-31.  This will be my first solo trip!!  I am a thrill ride lover and don't like to relax very much on my vacations!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

May 6 to May 14.
My usual Disboard friends cant make it during my dates this year. Heartbroken.


----------



## Liquidice

AP holder, I'll be in Orlando for work the last week of February by myself, planning to hit up the parks on 2/25 - 2/28, mostly Hollywood Studios and Epcot!


----------



## Ayla94

MissMinnieJ said:


> Is anyone available to go to Disney in November of 2020? I’m a female in my late 20s who doesn’t want to go solo!



Unfortunately, I won't be able to go in November.. Are you able to go at the end of august / beginning of september?


----------



## Azred

MissMinnieJ said:


> Is anyone available to go to Disney in November of 2020? I’m a female in my late 20s who doesn’t want to go solo!


Will be there either the week before Thanksgiving or the weekend of Thanksgiving. Need to book soon


----------



## Paddy Pat

Going solo 3/31-4/3 at Poly, 4/3-4/6 AK Jumbo.  Would be nice to meet up others


----------



## Nataly1992

Will be there 10/03 - 10/20! Hyped!


----------



## Daddee

Just starting to look into a Nov 2020 trip. thinking 2nd week as of now, but I am flexible as long as I get Christmas in MK


----------



## Liquidice

Going to be in Disney on 4/29/20 and 4/30/20 solo, anyone else going to be there solo during that time?


----------



## coldboxer04

I'll be going March 11th to 14th. I was surprised even found a resort since nearly everything was booked for that week, didn't even notice any special events going on so it was strange.


----------



## barbz56

I am going March 5-10 of this year.  This will be my second solo trip. So excited


----------



## Pash

Going 24th May to 5th June


----------



## Nevada25

I am looking at either November 30th to December 7th or December 7th to December 14th


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

Planning on going Jan 10th through the 14th 2021 with 3 of my adult co-workers, 4 of us, no kids or spouses! Leaving all the party poopers home.


----------



## S@r@

Ayla94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd love to book a trip to Orlando for +/- 10 days, somewhere between 21 aug / 4 sept to spend the days in Disney and Universal. I don't know anyone personally, who likes to join me on this trip, so I'm looking for travelbuddies. I think it would be fun to find an international group of people who love Disney/Harry Potter etc as much as I do, and who love to go on this trip with me. I'm a 25 year old woman from The Netherlands, living in Suriname at the moment. Would anyone be interested in joining me, or do you know a place where I can find people who might like to join me? Please let me know. You don't know what you'll find on the internet, so obviously before booking, I'd like to get to know the people who like to join me, and see if it's a 'travelmatch'.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ayla


 Hi Ayla!

Just saw your post. I'm from The Netherlands too. Going solo in September, but your departure day is my arrival day. Otherwise we could have done some Disney/Universal parks together. Keep looking and I'm sure you will find a new friend/friends to go with. But if you don't, just go! This will be my 4th time going solo and I love it.


----------



## mikeishere

Going 2021 next year - September 11th - September 25th staying at Disney


----------



## LaurenT

coldboxer04 said:


> I'll be going March 11th to 14th. I was surprised even found a resort since nearly everything was booked for that week, didn't even notice any special events going on so it was strange.


It’s spring break, flower & garden festival, and Galaxy’s Edge will keep the parks extra busy for at least a year


----------



## beyondthevalley

August 22nd-27th here! I'm gutted I'll be missing spaceship earth though... I was looking forward to riding it over and over again while reveling in my 80s EPCOT childhood!


----------



## JaezyJae

May 2nd through May 9th. First time in Disney World and going solo. Can wait!


----------



## budcollector

Going solo  April 11-16


----------



## Dan the Music Man

Annual PassHolder here.  Going morning of March 28 through evening of March 30.  Staying at All-Star Sports.  Also coming back the morning of Tuesday 4/14 and staying through evening of Friday 4/17, staying at an AirBnB.  

I'm 100% up for meeting up with some people for rides and/or food on either or both of those trips.  Drop me a line!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

JaezyJae said:


> May 2nd through May 9th. First time in Disney World and going solo. Can wait!


@JaezyJae, I have an extra spot in these lunch reservations: May 5 Teppan Edo, and May 6 Skipper Canteen. Feel free to send me a message if you might like to meet for either or both.


----------



## DisDest

Looking at the second weekend in December 2020. Went that same time in 2019 and it seamed to be a super busy weekend (appeared to be lots of conventions)...Does anyone know whats going on during that time in Orlando?


----------



## bpmorley

We have a trip planned for August 23-29, that may fall thru if we have to wear masks.  Also Nov 27 - dec 2.


----------



## Gerweniel

Still intend on traveling 9/4-12. Split stay Pop/AKL. Traveling with my son and his fiance and celebrating their recent engagement!  We've discussed it at length and even though we lost our perfectly planned ADRs we will make the best of whatever the situation is and looking forward to spending time together (they live far from me). Cancelling the character meals was the hardest blow for me, but still marginally hopeful they may be reinstated. My biggest concern at this point is the restriction of travelers from New York and hoping the Governor will rescind the order for 14 day quarantine.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Sister & I are locked into going July 17-21.  If for some reason Disney doesn't extend/let us use our AP's, we'll go to USO.  Anxiously waiting to hear news on that.


----------



## jimmymc

DisDest said:


> Looking at the second weekend in December 2020. Went that same time in 2019 and it seamed to be a super busy weekend (appeared to be lots of conventions)...Does anyone know whats going on during that time in Orlando?



Lots of colleges finish their exams that week. I'm not sure about Orlando.


----------



## Magical Courtney

I have two trips booked (Nov & Dec) but seeing as I have the summer off I’m doing some serious thinking about booking a trip Aug 1-8th. My hesitation is that I won’t be able to secure a park reservation for more than one day. I really don’t want to spend the money on a resort to only be able to go to a park for 1 out of 7 days. Hopefully more info about the reservation system will be coming out soon.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

I am currently holding a September, Labor Day week reservation, and am on the fence about deciding to cancel. Considering dining plans, advanced dining reservation and etc have been now cancelled, and the park reservation information has not been release yet, I actually think I will wait a little while longer to make the decision. My heart wants to go , but my brain wants to weigh the value proposition. I may wait till the cancellation window Deadline and flip a coin!


----------



## Ashley_in_wonderland

I am going the last weekend of September. I was supposed to be there this week but because of the pandemic I had to cancel of course.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

Magicinmy50s said:


> I am currently holding a September, Labor Day week reservation, and am on the fence about deciding to cancel. Considering dining plans, advanced dining reservation and etc have been now cancelled, and the park reservation information has not been release yet, I actually think I will wait a little while longer to make the decision. My heart wants to go , but my brain wants to weigh the value proposition. I may wait till the cancellation window Deadline and flip a coin!


Well ... one step closer.  My park reservations are made for each of my days.  Now ... the wait to see if ADR’s will be possible for the park restaurants  when I get to 60 Days out.
Still not convinced I won’t cancel, but going through the motions like the trip is a GO!


----------



## nursejackie

I have just booked this last weekend for 18th Feb to 1st March for Princess 10k solo. My friend dropped out but it was my dream not hers so not bummed to be going solo. Just need the borders to open


----------



## EsmeCullen

I’ll be there Dec 10-15. Would love to grab some dinner or drinks at Disney Springs or drinks at Jelly Rolls.


----------



## EsmeCullen

Sorry, this posted twice.


----------



## WyoLars

Anyone still going in September?

Staying 4-10 at boardwalk (DVC) but starting to rethink my plans.

First solo trip, so kinda nervous.


----------



## JoshCLT

I'm booked Sept 25-Oct 2 at Pop.


----------



## ruashley

Hi guys! New here and first time solo traveler. I just booked my flight for 7/12-16. I’m planning Disney for 7/15. Anyone going those days? I’d love to meet up.


----------



## Ross Kratter

ruashley said:


> Hi guys! New here and first time solo traveler. I just booked my flight for 7/12-16. I’m planning Disney for 7/15. Anyone going those days? I’d love to meet up.


Do you already have tickets? They're not selling new 2020 tickets at this time.


----------



## ruashley

Ross Kratter said:


> Do you already have tickets? They're not selling new 2020 tickets at this time.


Oh great, my poor planning has already begun lol. Fabulous  thanks for the heads up
I booked the flight cause I had a credit and only paid $30. I guess I can just head over to Universal and spend some time there.


----------



## Ross Kratter

ruashley said:


> Oh great, my poor planning has already begun lol. Fabulous  thanks for the heads up
> I booked the flight cause I had a credit and only paid $30. I guess I can just head over to Universal and spend some time there.


I'm sorry to have been the bearer of bad news!


----------



## ruashley

Ross Kratter said:


> I'm sorry to have been the bearer of bad news!


I totally appreciate it - got a little too excited


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

July 17 - Epcot
July 18 - DHS
July 19 - MK
July 20 - DHS
July 21 - AK
I really hope Oga's is open (with the new bar law & everything), because I plan on spending a lot of time in SWGE!


----------



## christophles

MusicalAstronaut said:


> July 17 - Epcot
> July 18 - DHS
> July 19 - MK
> July 20 - DHS
> July 21 - AK
> I really hope Oga's is open (with the new bar law & everything), because I plan on spending a lot of time in SWGE!


I plan on being at Epcot on the 17th if I still decide to go. I'm trying to switch MK to HS on the 18th if a spot opens up for resort guests. Watching how things play out in Florida over the next week.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

christophles said:


> I plan on being at Epcot on the 17th if I still decide to go. I'm trying to switch MK to HS on the 18th if a spot opens up for resort guests. Watching how things play out in Florida over the next week.


I might move one of my DHS days to Epcot, now that they'd announced that Oga's is not reopening.  I was really looking forward to doing everything in SWGE, which is why I booked 2 days in that park.  I'm not sure how to switch, though - I assume I have to cancel what I have booked first & then search, because when I tried to "swap" I got a "Not So Fast!" error.


----------



## Jillfo

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I might move one of my DHS days to Epcot, now that they'd announced that Oga's is not reopening.  I was really looking forward to doing everything in SWGE, which is why I booked 2 days in that park.  I'm not sure how to switch, though - I assume I have to cancel what I have booked first & then search, because when I tried to "swap" I got a "Not So Fast!" error.


Yes, that's my understanding - you cancel first, then rebook.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I might move one of my DHS days to Epcot, now that they'd announced that Oga's is not reopening.  I was really looking forward to doing everything in SWGE, which is why I booked 2 days in that park.  I'm not sure how to switch, though - I assume I have to cancel what I have booked first & then search, because when I tried to "swap" I got a "Not So Fast!" error.


 Looking forward to hearing how your trip goes ... you being an early trail blazer for us  
Maybe it will help me make my final decision on September !


----------



## StageTek

WyoLars said:


> Anyone still going in September?
> 
> Staying 4-10 at boardwalk (DVC) but starting to rethink my plans.
> 
> First solo trip, so kinda nervous.


I'm still going. Sept 8 to 14 at POP.

Our tip overlaps - maybe we could meet for a drink. Or ice cream at Ample Hills...


----------



## WyoLars

StageTek said:


> I'm still going. Sept 8 to 14 at POP.
> 
> Our tip overlaps - maybe we could meet for a drink. Or ice cream at Ample Hills...


Sounds possible hope the next 2 months do better then this last week lol!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Middle-aged, will be in Orlando area July 11 - August 9, no theme parks this time. Would anyone like to meet for a dinner either offsite, or at Disney Springs, or at a hotel restaurant?

I am open to dining in a restaurant's outdoor area or indoor area, as you prefer.

Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Nilmerg

I have a trip all set for November 30 - December 6, 2020. If anyone is visiting, then let me know. I have had a few meet-ups with other members, and they've all been fun.


----------



## bpmorley

We have a trip planned for august 23-29, that's gonna get cancelled.  Hopefully the dust settles by Nov 27


----------



## Kailani11

I'm looking at going in 2021. Spring, April ish, and/or fall, November,  depending on closures. Anyone else? I've never done a solo trip so would love to meet up.  I couldn't find anyone to go and I really want to.


----------



## Nilmerg

Kailani11 said:


> I'm looking at going in 2021. Spring, April ish, and/or fall, November,  depending on closures. Anyone else? I've never done a solo trip so would love to meet up.  I couldn't find anyone to go and I really want to.



I have an annual pass and go as often as I can. When you have reliable dates, let me know, and if I can be there, I will!


----------



## Kailani11

Nilmerg said:


> I have an annual pass and go as often as I can. When you have reliable dates, let me know, and if I can be there, I will!


Will do! I lived in Richmond, VA for 9 years, so we can talk about Virginia


----------



## wlogarbo

We still have a trip planned for Sept 18th-25th.  We're hoping the parks will still be less crowded.


----------



## Azred

Kailani11 said:


> I'm looking at going in 2021. Spring, April ish, and/or fall, November,  depending on closures. Anyone else? I've never done a solo trip so would love to meet up.  I couldn't find anyone to go and I really want to.


Are you talking this November or 2021 November. I just booked Nov. 13-18 to use up some DVC points and to see what they will be doing for Christmas.


----------



## Kailani11

Update: I had to move my dates back to Feb. 22-27. If anyone else is there then and wants to meet up, let me know! 

I just booked! Jan. 11th - 16th. Anyone else during this week?


----------



## disneytraveler

I m staying at the SSR No 2-9th 2020. Anyone at disney this time ?


----------



## DianaMB333

Aug 30th to Sept 6th.. anyone around and willing to have a meet up?


----------



## Magicinmy50s

DianaMB333 said:


> Aug 30th to Sept 6th.. anyone around and willing to have a meet up?


if I keep my plans ... still on the fence ... I arrive on the 5th.


----------



## jp02

I'm currently booked Sept 26-Oct 2


----------



## Brian_WDW74

DianaMB333 said:


> Aug 30th to Sept 6th.. anyone around and willing to have a meet up?





Magicinmy50s said:


> if I keep my plans ... still on the fence ... I arrive on the 5th.



I'll be there Sept. 2 - 8 if anybody wants to meet up in the parks or for a meal.


----------



## Bfcfhome

Been going to WDW since I was a little one back in the late 70s and early 80s.  Doing Disney SOLO for the very first time ever because I don't want to lose my DVC points, also a first time DVC member #covidsucks. Am a little concerned about having a good time alone as I'm a little introverted which I know sounds contradictory, so maybe I do need a little extroversion. I like doing the rides but they aren't my favorite, I enjoy doing the food, drinks, and people watching. Looking for someone or groups to do things like "brews around the world" at Epcot, checkout the lounges at various places, etc. Basically more adult Disney type activities. Travel dates are Oct 3 - 11, 2020. Please connect if you're in the same boat as I am. Love watching the vids with Rhino (sp?) and Craig from DisUnplugged when they go on bar hops and wouldn't mind meeting up with them or their personalities. Maybe a good video idea for doing Disney solo in half shutdown.... 

Travel Dates:  October 3 - 11, 2020


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Bfcfhome said:


> Been going to WDW since I was a little one back in the late 70s and early 80s.  Doing Disney SOLO for the very first time ever because I don't want to lose my DVC points, also a first time DVC member #covidsucks. Am a little concerned about having a good time alone as I'm a little introverted which I know sounds contradictory, so maybe I do need a little extroversion. I like doing the rides but they aren't my favorite, I enjoy doing the food, drinks, and people watching. Looking for someone or groups to do things like "brews around the world" at Epcot, checkout the lounges at various places, etc. Basically more adult Disney type activities. Travel dates are Oct 3 - 11, 2020. Please connect if you're in the same boat as I am. Love watching the vids with Rhino (sp?) and Craig from DisUnplugged when they go on bar hops and wouldn't mind meeting up with them or their personalities. Maybe a good video idea for doing Disney solo in half shutdown....
> 
> Travel Dates:  October 3 - 11, 2020


Hi, I will be at Epcot on October 10. I'm not into drinking alcohol, but could meet up for lunch at Regal Eagle.


----------



## Bfcfhome

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, I will be at Epcot on October 10. I'm not into drinking alcohol, but could meet up for lunch at Regal Eagle.


Not a fan of the non-park hopping options. I'll be in AK that day. In the olden days, I could just hop over to EC.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Hi - we will be there 10/3-8 at BWV then going to my vacation home, 10/8-11, then back to AKL 10/12-14. our group will be a 60ish, a couple 30ish, a 3 and 1 year old so shout out if you want to have cocktails or hang at the pool.  It's hard to meet up without park hopping but we can always bring a drink down to the Boardwalk or pool area.  Or if we are in the same park at the same time grab a bite or a drink.  If meeting at the parks the babies would likely be with us unless it's later in the day at Epcot.


----------



## Bfcfhome

Alice Sr. said:


> Hi - we will be there 10/3-8 at BWV then going to my vacation home, 10/8-11, then back to AKL 10/12-14. our group will be a 60ish, a couple 30ish, a 3 and 1 year old so shout out if you want to have cocktails or hang at the pool.  It's hard to meet up without park hopping but we can always bring a drink down to the Boardwalk or pool area.  Or if we are in the same park at the same time grab a bite or a drink.  If meeting at the parks the babies would likely be with us unless it's later in the day at Epcot.


I'm at the BWV also, so we're on for a beverage or two. I'll be in touch closer to travel time.


----------



## StageTek

DianaMB333 said:


> Aug 30th to Sept 6th.. anyone around and willing to have a meet up?


I arrive Sept 4 - MK day. Staying at POP. I'm up for a meet up.


----------



## Dconnolly

Kailani11 said:


> I'm looking at going in 2021. Spring, April ish, and/or fall, November,  depending on closures. Anyone else? I've never done a solo trip so would love to meet up.  I couldn't find anyone to go and I really want to.


I’m going Nov 29th- Dec 13th.  First time by myself.  Traveling from Cape Cod MA


----------



## Dconnolly

New at this not sure if I am posting correctly.


----------



## EtrernalKid

Headed to Boardwalk Villas 9/13 to 9/21. Rest of my party decided to stay home due to COVID related health concerns, which I understand. First time going solo. Would be interested in a meet up at a park or over a meal if anyone is interested.


----------



## Disney_Fan4Life

Going solo September 18 & 19.  I'd meet up for a meal or something if anyone is interested.


----------



## JoshCLT

Sept 25-Oct 2nd


----------



## DustWocky

Going to Magic Kindgom 9/22 if anyone wants to meet up for a meal or rides.  39F if that matters.


----------



## goofy friend

Polynesian Feb 28 for 8 nights.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Friday, October 2, I am planning on lunch at Contempo Cafe, in case anyone would like to meet. Also I have two extra spots in my lunch reservation at Brown Derby on Tuesday, October 6.


----------



## jaydeebee1994

Solo June 13th - 27th. Travelling from UK but driving from Nashville!


----------



## Princessclab

Going solo Jan 24-28 2021. 
Hoping to attend the arts festival and any meet ups people are up for.
Moved my trip from Sept 2020 to Jan 2021.
Right now, still going. As we all know, things may change.


----------



## DianaMB333

Going solo Nov 2-nov 15.. couldn’t help my self and wait until family trip in June LOL.. 

Anyone available for a meet up?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DianaMB333 said:


> Going solo Nov 2-nov 15.. couldn’t help my self and wait until family trip in June LOL..
> 
> Anyone available for a meet up?


Hi, I plan to be in the Magic Kingdom on Nov. 8. Also there are some nights I could meet for dinner at a hotel or Disney Springs. Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## bobby5966

I’m here through the 22nd if anyone wants to meet up for rides or lunch/dinner.


----------



## coldboxer04

I'll be down 10-30 to 11-5, first 2 days ill be at universal rest of the week will be at disney.


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

January 25 - 29, 2021 (Bay Lake Tower)


----------



## PittFanEsq

DianaMB333 said:


> Going solo Nov 2-nov 15.. couldn’t help my self and wait until family trip in June LOL..
> 
> Anyone available for a meet up?


Will be there with DD and her DBF from 11/12 - 11/15 staying at CS GDT.  They will probably want some alone time especially in the evenings....lol


----------



## PittFanEsq

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, I plan to be in the Magic Kingdom on Nov. 8. Also there are some nights I could meet for dinner at a hotel or Disney Springs. Feel free to send me a message.


Hi there!  I'll be at CS GDT from 11/12 - 11/15.  Short Trip, but maybe we can meet up.  Will you be in the parks any of those days?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

PittFanEsq said:


> Will be there with DD and her DBF from 11/12 - 11/15 staying at CS GDT.  They will probably want some alone time especially in the evenings....lol


Hey, I will be in the area then! Probably working during business days, but might be able to meet up in the evening on 11/12 and during the day on 11/14, 11/15.


----------



## PittFanEsq

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hey, I will be in the area then! Probably working during business days, but might be able to meet up in the evening on 11/12 and during the day on 11/14, 11/15.


I'll be heading back toward the Coast on the late afternoon of the 12th.    But maybe next time.


----------



## Azred

Staying at Boardwalk Villas Nov. 13th to the 18th if anyone is going to be around during that time


----------



## Finiamh

45 single male in parks probably Dec 4-6th or Dec 18-20th. Looking for female ride/meal partner.

Message me 
Scott


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

11/29-12/3


----------



## Bruin_mouse

12/5-12/16. Procrastinated just a bit.


----------



## TeraCuse

January 7 - 13 at CBR. I'm really hoping to get a building close to the Riviera, maybe Aruba, and try their coffee blend. Heard very good things about it! Does anyone know if you can get it for the refillable mugs?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Tentatively planning on going to the Magic Kingdom on New Year's Eve! Anyone else going then?


----------



## smokeyblue

Pretty quiet here!  Just booked a week at the end of January.  I couldn't pass up the deal I found.  I'm upgrading from my usual home at POP to Riviera.  I think there is going to be a lot less park time for me and a lot more time spent reading and lounging by the pool and the balcony of my room.  If anyone is around I may be up for a Covid-conscious meet-up.


----------



## beirbuddycom

I'm going Sep 26 to 30th.  Far away still.


----------



## oompa_lumpia

Pop from 1/11/21 - 1/15/21. Not too much of a plan other than lounging, bar hopping, festival of the arts, and maybe seeing how much I can ride Rise.


----------



## KLBerryhill

March 7-12 - can't wait


----------



## DustWocky

MK Monday 1/18.  Probably park hop to AK at 2PM.


----------



## CoachMickey

I'm thinking of going on March 9-12


----------



## kanerf

May 13 - 15 Copper Creek
May 16 - 18 Riviera
May 19 - 22 Boardwalk


----------



## Lizgistix

I think my next trip will be sometime in mid to late March and possibly at AKL.

Edit. Welp, no AKL availability so I booked a trip near mid-March at the stuffy Yacht Club


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I'm in the area now through 2/20. I have some evenings that I can meet up for dinner at Disney Springs or a resort restaurant. Also can meet some weekend days for park touring. Planning on 1/23 AK, and tentatively 1/30 MK, 2/6 HS. Please send message for more info.


----------



## wdwobsessed

March 26-April 2nd.  Staying at margaritaville.   Couple with no kids.  Would love to meet people, especially from the area as we are relocating there soon!


----------



## Lizgistix

My last post was really vague, so here's my deets.
March 8-11th - Yacht Club.
8th - hopefully a few hours at Epcot
9th - Hollywood Studios
10th - Animal Kingdom until afternoon and then Epcot
11th - drive home while crying about how vacations go by so fast

Deets about me: 45, single not looking, social drinker, smoker, fun ride goer-onner
p.s. since I have an ecv, the back row on Slinky Dog and Everest is all mine!


----------



## Olivia96

Hi guys!  I’m doing my first Disney trip (that I can remember I was little when I went) March 22-25.  I’ll be doing Epcot, Magic Kingdom, and Hollywood Studios and staying on property.  Since I’m a single female in my 20s I would only be open to meeting in one of the parks but would love to grab a drink or ride with someone!


----------



## ScubaCat

Mar 6-13 at Wilderness Lodge (Copper Creek).  Not really big on planning to meet strangers but you can find me at the boulder ridge pool pretty much every night with a nonalcoholic drink after parks close.  This is a much needed break from me for my wife  (it was actually her idea!  Not sure what that says about me but it didn't take much to convince me )



Lizgistix said:


> Welp, no AKL availability


It's not open, that's why.   Only the DVC rooms are currently open at Jambo House (and no restaurants).


----------



## Lizgistix

ScubaCat said:


> It's not open, that's why.   Only the DVC rooms are currently open at Jambo House (and no restaurants).



My mistake. I figured when I said AKL, I assumed people knew I meant Kidani Village since that's the only thing open right now and I wasn't specifically talking about all of Animal Kingdom Lodge.

My apologies.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lizgistix said:


> My mistake. I figured when I said AKL, I assumed people knew I meant Kidani Village since that's the only thing open right now and I wasn't specifically talking about all of Animal Kingdom Lodge.
> 
> My apologies.


No worries. 2 of your 3 days are available so keep checking if you really want to stay at Kdani!


----------



## Olaf Myfrenzargay

AKL Jambo DVC rooms are open too, no?


----------



## ScubaCat

Olaf Myfrenzargay said:


> AKL Jambo DVC rooms are open too, no?


They are, but there's no dining or shopping open at all. Have to take a shuttle to Kidani for that.


----------



## JennInATx

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> 11/29-12/3


This matches my solo trip!


----------



## JennInATx

Dconnolly said:


> I’m going Nov 29th- Dec 13th.  First time by myself.  Traveling from Cape Cod MA


I'll be there part of the time - arriving the sunday after thanksgiving and staying through the next sat!


----------



## oompa_lumpia

3/8/-3/13
weirdos only


----------



## ncmariner

In the early planning stages for a trip in Sept, probably about 5-7 days long and I'll likely pair that with a scuba trip somewhere to the south.  I could be influenced to shift dates if anyone wants to meet.  Even without covid, I like going at the down times when crowds are less. Long time veteran and I've lost count how many times I've been - 30?  40? 

I like solo trips, but I don't like being alone all the time - is that weird?  M54, certified star wars geek.  I like a relaxed pace.  Sometimes I'll just sit on a bench for 30 minutes and people watch. Love wandering DS in the evenings.  

Might be a deal breaker, I think Gideon's is overrated.  But I'll still stand in line with someone.


----------



## BelleFan87

Hubby and I are traveling 3/22-3/26. Any other married couples traveling the same time?


----------



## WDWTexanAP

Solo May 16th - 21st. The Polynesian. I do solo a lot of times. I decided years ago that I am not waiting for others to "maybe go" and miss my fun opportunities. While there, it is nice to be spontaneous and alter plans if I feel like it. I love the Disney environment/atmosphere, the shows, the rides, and watching Cast Member interactions. Second solo trip since covid. It was strange not being able to speak to any other visitors while in line or having a meal. However, still great to see people enjoying themselves.


----------



## Kari2684

Booked a short notice solo trip for May! I’ll be there 5/16-5/22 staying at AKV Jambo! I’ll be down for some meetups if anyone is interested- I’ll be fully COVID vaccinated before I go. 
Now to just work on my Universal side of things.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Any solo golfers planning on visiting WDW with your "sticks"?  I golf at WDW on a weekly basis and would enjoy meeting fellow Dis'ers, M or F, for a round of golf.


----------



## Dwats21

Anyone looking to go with me late April/early may. I’m a first timer and don’t mind being alone, but I would really prefer if I went with someone.


----------



## Dwats21

Kari2684 said:


> Booked a short notice solo trip for May! I’ll be there 5/16-5/22 staying at AKV Jambo! I’ll be down for some meetups if anyone is interested- I’ll be fully COVID vaccinated before I go.
> Now to just work on my Universal side of things.


Hey! I’m looking to go during this time, would you be interested in going together?


----------



## LadyDiznee123

BOOKED FOR MAY 2022 for DISNEY 50.
(If Disney still has the Mask Mandate - I won't be able to attend. Can't breath in a Mask)

From WEDNESDAY, MAY 11TH   to   MONDAY, MAY 23RD
Hoping to make new friends as I have always done via DISBOARDS.


----------



## TAPMD

ANTSS2001 said:


> Solo and Group Diser Travelers....
> 
> 
> 
> When are your dates ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come share  a moment or two with your fellow Disers...
> 
> 
> 
> Share a table meet a friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click here for the Buddy "List"*​
> 
> ​


Art of Animation 10/1 - 10/6


----------



## CantBstill

I'll be going 4/23-4/30


----------



## LadyDiznee123

*Do we have breakdown groups (Like May 2022) in the forums???*


----------



## Kari2684

Dwats21 said:


> Hey! I’m looking to go during this time, would you be interested in going together?


 Sure! I would love to meet up! DM and we can figure it out! I‘LLC likely be hopping over to Epcot and AK most nights...my solo trips rarely have a lot of strict ‘plans’.


----------



## Dan the Music Man

Hey everyone!

Going solo from June 29 (midday) thru July 3 (leaving mid-AM).  34, M, AP holder, and fully vaccinated.  Staying at Pop.  Would love to meet up with some folks for some rides and maybe some food at some point!


----------



## FigmentForEver1976

My hubby and I will be there 2/6-2/9, 4/10-4/13,8/21-24,12/11-14 of 2022. May move the August though.


----------



## Viking7641

June 5th-June12th


----------



## tinkerdee

Husband and I headed for quick solo trip 5/30-6/5 staying at the Dolphin for the first time


----------



## Lizgistix

If all goes well, May 10-13 at AoA


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

_*January 24th to the 27th, 2022*_


----------



## oompa_lumpia

coronado from 05/03/2020-05/07/2020
beach club from 05/07/2020-05/10/2020
might do a skyliner or monorail bar crawl


----------



## Redarrow5150

Pop from May 3rd-May 6th


----------



## Paddy Pat

AKL, Jumbo, May 2nd - May 8th, my last night at Boardwalk


----------



## Paddy Pat

oompa_lumpia said:


> coronado from 05/03/2020-05/07/2020
> beach club from 05/07/2020-05/10/2020
> might do a skyliner or monorail bar crawl


bar crawl always a good time


----------



## The Disney Dude

Short stay at the Bay Lake Tower from April 19-21st


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I’m taking my first solo trip at the end of September. People think I’m crazy but I am so excited to do this. I used to travel for work solo so I don’t think it will be strange. Any tips or ideas that I may not be thinking about.


----------



## biochemgirl

Paddy Pat said:


> AKL, Jumbo, May 2nd - May 8th, my last night at Boardwalk


Love the Boardwalk! Walking distance to two parks and so many options for good eats. 

I'm starting my next trip there, just one night, before moving to BLT for 3 nights. I would have preferred an even split, but was thrilled to find standard studios available. It's practically pixie dust to get standard studios inside 7 months .


----------



## ktink

DH & I will be @ BWI 9/5-9/11


----------



## Moliphino

I might be solo 5/1-5/9, would be at Pop. My sister is sick and must likely can't go, not sure if I'll cancel or go by myself.


----------



## ShadowBoxer

I am doing a short weekend trip July 9-12th ( leaving to go home the morning of the 12th).  If anyone is planning to be a Hollywood Studios for Star Wars rides I would be done for a buddy or two ( definitely trying to figure out how to secure a ride on Rise of Resistance).   This will be my third time ever going to Disney and my third solo trip. My family is planning a BIG family trip for next year just due to my excitement about Disney lol.


----------



## Nilmerg

Hey Folks,

I doubt anyone will take me up on this, but I'll toss it out there anyway. I will be at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek from May 16 - May 21 (5 nights) in a two-bedroom condo. The second bedroom was going to a cousin, who is no longer coming. It will be vacant if anyone needs a place to stay for one night to five nights. 

I'll be using the master bedroom and bath, so there's a bedroom and bath all to yourself. The kitchen, dining room, living room, and balcony would be communal, of course. It's already paid for, so no compensation is needed. If you want to toss some in, great; if not, I'm good with that as well.

If no one takes me up on it, I might sleep in every bed just for the heck of it!

Have a great week,
Frank


----------



## Nevada25

Wilderness lodge November 28th to December 4th


----------



## beirbuddycom

I'm going Sep 28 to October 2, staying at Pop.  It's my first solo trip so I'm a bit nervous about being alone for rides or wonder how it'd be like walking around alone with no one to talk to.  So if anyone wants to meet up for a few rides or for food, happy to meet new Disney fans.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

beirbuddycom said:


> I'm going Sep 28 to October 2, staying at Pop.  It's my first solo trip so I'm a bit nervous about being alone for rides or wonder how it'd be like walking around alone with no one to talk to.  So if anyone wants to meet up for a few rides or for food, happy to meet new Disney fans.



I’m at Pop during that time, let me know if you want to meet up. I’ve made some wonderful friends through these forums.


----------



## ShadowBoxer

I will be there July 9th-12th. I have park tickets (with park hopper) for the 9th-11th.  On the 12th I will probably just hang in Disney Springs (or if money allows buy a 1 day ticket into one of the parks the morning of or Uber over to Universal).  None the less, I actually haven't done Disney with anyone else always been solo. But granted I only been to Disney World twice before and my very first time was solo and I was 27 in 2015 ha.

I am 33 (male, African American)  now and wouldn't mind meeting new people if anyone else is in the parks the same dates I will be. Maybe grab a drink or ride a few rides.


----------



## broberts

I will be going July 13 - 18th staying Saratoga Springs. This will be my first solo adventure and I am very excited about it.


----------



## Paddy Pat

beirbuddycom said:


> I'm going Sep 28 to October 2, staying at Pop.  It's my first solo trip so I'm a bit nervous about being alone for rides or wonder how it'd be like walking around alone with no one to talk to.  So if anyone wants to meet up for a few rides or for food, happy to meet new Disney fans.


I've done half dozen or so solo trips, just came back from one actually.  Once you arrive, you wont have a stitch of nervousness.  While in line for rides, I would always end up talking to people around me, (they are envious of me being solo).  Dining solo also has its advantages.  If you have not made reservations, there are quite a few places that will sit a solo walk up. Always conversations if you choose with staff and other guest.  I can't stress enough of the amount of fun you will have solo.  The best


----------



## aragonma88

broberts said:


> I will be going July 13 - 18th staying Saratoga Springs. This will be my first solo adventure and I am very excited about it.


Hi. That’s the time I’ll be going.


----------



## Babymoon

I'll be in the Parks from August 1-6, 2021 if anyone wants to meet up for a meal or a drink.


----------



## Wandering Oaken

November 11th through November 19th 2022


----------



## broberts

aragonma88 said:


> Hi. That’s the time I’ll be going.


Hi. That is awesome! I am both excited and looking forward to it and nervous. Never been on vacation solo before.


----------



## Ciberguru

Hello group, I will be from July 7 to 11 in Orlando, I plan to go on the 8th to Disney Hollywood and the 9th to the Space Center. I hope to see someone around that time.

Greetings


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

If I ever find a freaking hotel that's not $300+ I'll be going solo again!  What is going onnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Wandering Oaken

MusicalAstronaut said:


> If I ever find a freaking hotel that's not $300+ I'll be going solo again!  What is going onnnnnnnnnnn.


Greed.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Wandering Oaken said:


> Greed.


Even Priceline & Hotwire are broken or something.  It sucks.  I got my AP back but haven't reactivated it yet because I can't afford to go if it's $300/night.  Oh well, at least Disney says it's good until something like 2099....lol.


----------



## GAN

Wandering Oaken said:


> Greed.



People keep booking rooms so they keep raising room rates.  Can’t fault the hotels ...demand is too high.


----------



## disneyforsix

We're in a timeshare, then a friends condo Feb 5-13th.  Can't wait!


----------



## Dan the Music Man

Doing a solo trip this Tuesday morning through Saturday morning.  Staying at Pop Century.  AP holder.  34M.  I'd be down to meet up for rides, food, or drinks; let me know if so!


----------



## shaynar

Going solo July 22-28 staying at csr. Would love to meet anyone going!


----------



## raddisneyfan

CSR Nov 28 to Dec 7


----------



## JustMinnie

First solo trip March 5-12! Staying at Pop!


----------



## The WDW 3

aragonma88 said:


> Hi. That’s the time I’ll be going.



We have a match!!


----------



## shaynar

shaynar said:


> Going solo July 22-28 staying at csr. Would love to meet anyone going!


 Bumping? Looking for someone to monorail crawl or sky liner crawl?


----------



## eMoneyBug

Crew of 8 at Saratoga Springs 7/30 - 8/6/2021.  The 2 older boys, both 21years old would like to meet fellow dis travellers, let me know if you have any 18-25 year olds travelling during that time and we can connect them on their social media now, etc.


----------



## Naxer

September 13-19.  A 57 year old bear who would just like to spend some time together.  Too many cancelled cruises--I'm going to DisneyWorld.  Frequent solo traveler.  First time Disney.


----------



## SoloDad2017

54 year old father of 2 that can't make it this year. My solo journey continues!


----------



## SoloDad2017

MusicalAstronaut said:


> If I ever find a freaking hotel that's not $300+ I'll be going solo again!  What is going onnnnnnnnnnn.



Ill be there August 28-September 4


----------



## trill2017

raddisneyfan said:


> CSR Nov 28 to Dec 7


I'm thinking about a solo trip the first few days of December.


----------



## Deeleebaker

SoloDad2017 said:


> Ill be there August 28-September 4


August 31-Sept 6 with boyfriend and daughter


----------



## happily single

I’ll be at the Yacht Club solo from 8-14 thru 8-16, planning on no parks, just enjoying the boardwalk and Disney Springs. Official reason for trip? To focus on getting some online business done lol


----------



## Raemama

Going to be there from November 13 through November 25. Just throwing this out there! We’ll be playing golf a couple of times, and we’d love to make contact with some laid-back golfers who might be interested in making a foursome (since Disney puts you into foursomes no matter what, it seems). Our golf dates and approx tee times will be:

Sat., Nov. 13 @1p
We’d., Nov. 24 @ noon


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

shaynar said:


> Going solo July 22-28 staying at csr. Would love to meet anyone going!


Here alone until the 31st. - DH is home working


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I've been here since July 1st.  My friends and DH have gone home.  Staying at OKW until the 31st.  Working during the day but free at night if anyone wants to do dinner or the parks.


----------



## Alicefan

My best friend and I will be down from October 30th to November 6th celebrating our 50th birthdays! Going to Halloween Horror nights on Halloween night!


----------



## tabbytrekker

beirbuddycom said:


> I'm going Sep 28 to October 2, staying at Pop.  It's my first solo trip so I'm a bit nervous about being alone for rides or wonder how it'd be like walking around alone with no one to talk to.  So if anyone wants to meet up for a few rides or for food, happy to meet new Disney fans.



I couldn't start a conversation with you.  I was just curious why you were a bit nervous about the solo trip?  There are lots of better experts likely on Disboards, but I still thought I'd offer to see if I could answer any questions to help calm those nerves!


----------



## Gary Stocker

Wow. No love for this forum since July! So...Jan 21-29 solo 50th Bday trip. Port Orleans French Quarter! woot!


----------



## Nevada25

Goin in 3 weeks November 28th to December 4th staying at the wilderness lodge


----------



## StageTek

I'll be at POFQ from Dec 1 to 7. Anyone wanna meet up for a drink?


----------



## Sha259

I’ll be there solo March 10-13, 2022!


----------



## Kristen123

I’ll be there 12/28 - 12/2 solo, if anyone wants to meet up for meals or have company for those line wait times let me know


----------



## coldboxer04

Going to be down for a few weeks at the beginning of december. Doing some studying in the morning but plan on going to disney and universal parks in the afternoons if anyone want to hang out.


----------



## Nevada25

Kristen123 said:


> I’ll be there 12/28 - 12/2 solo, if anyone wants to meet up for meals or have company for those line wait times let me know


I am there from the 28th to December 4th


----------



## BijouBabe

I’ll be down Nov 28-Dec 10


----------



## Nevada25

BijouBabe said:


> I’ll be down Nov 28-Dec 10


I am there from November 28th to December 4th


----------



## trill2017

I'll be staying at GF Nov 29-Dec 1. Short trip but I might be able to meet up at night for a drink or dinner.


----------



## Nevada25

trill2017 said:


> I'll be staying at GF Nov 29-Dec 1. Short trip but I might be able to meet up at night for a drink or dinner.


I am there during those dates


----------



## The WDW 3

Nevada25 said:


> I am there during those dates



we have a match!!


----------



## Nevada25

The WDW 3 said:


> we have a match!!


By there I meant disney world not grand Floridan I am staying at the wilderness


----------



## The WDW 3

Nevada25 said:


> By there I meant disney world not grand Floridan I am staying at the wilderness



wow, you are already thinking about the room. I like it!!


----------



## trill2017

Nevada25 said:


> By there I meant disney world not grand Floridan I am staying at the wilderness


Let me know if you want to grab a drink with an old lady!


----------



## fromperisgrumpy

Dec. 19-23 @ SSR. A little bummed no HDD, need me some Pioneer Hall Players


----------



## lizw47

BijouBabe said:


> I’ll be down Nov 28-Dec 10


Me too!


----------



## lizw47

I'll be at WDW from December 2nd - 8th. Also going to Universal Orlando. I'm a single female in my 30s, first time going to WDW. Would be happy to meet up with friends.


----------



## lizw47

StageTek said:


> I'll be at POFQ from Dec 1 to 7. Anyone wanna meet up for a drink?


I am there those same dates! Except I can't drink LOL!


----------



## lizw47

Nevada25 said:


> Goin in 3 weeks November 28th to December 4th staying at the wilderness lodge


I'll be there the same time


----------



## Nevada25

lizw47 said:


> I'll be there the same time


Oh fun maybe I will see you around I am planning on spending arrival day walking around the hotel


----------



## Obione

Hey everyone!

It's my first time going to Disney World! I'll be there from Dec. 14th - Dec. 20th. It would be nice to meet up with some fellow Disney fans to enjoy the parks with.


----------



## DeafinDisney

I am heading home January 14 to 17th for my first official solo trip. I went in October, but my daughter and friend ended up coming with me. While it was still fun, I still felt rushed.


----------



## SmyleyMom

lizw47 said:


> I'll be at WDW from December 2nd - 8th. Also going to Universal Orlando. I'm a single female in my 30s, first time going to WDW. Would be happy to meet up with friends.


I’ll be there solo Dec 3 & 4, friend joining me on the 5-7th. Send me a message and maybe we can meet up on the 3rd or 4th depending on your park plans.  I’m a married female that will be celebrating my 40th while there.


----------



## coldboxer04

lizw47 said:


> I'll be at WDW from December 2nd - 8th. Also going to Universal Orlando. I'm a single female in my 30s, first time going to WDW. Would be happy to meet up with friends.



Hey I'll be doing universal and disney if you want someone to hang out with.


----------



## Yankee626

Staying Solo at Boardwalk from Jan22-29.  Anyone ready to go Drinking around the world ? Jellyrolls ?


----------



## Gary Stocker

Yankee626 said:


> Staying Solo at Boardwalk from Jan22-29.  Anyone ready to go Drinking around the world ? Jellyrolls ?


Yes. Will probably hop over there most nights...and will be there the same dates.  Perhaps we can meet up and share libations around the world.


----------



## Yankee626

Gary Stocker said:


> Yes. Will probably hop over there most nights...and will be there the same dates.  Perhaps we can meet up and share libations around the world.


Sounds great PM Me


----------



## My Grandpa

Promised myself I would wait until after New Year's to get cranked up about my 2nd solo to WDW.  Could not hold back.  Well, it's not like breaking a new year's resolution.  Plenty of time next month for that.  *April 17 ~ 22. * Looking for a woman to explore the World.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

I'll be down January 8th to the 16th, staying on property at Saratoga Springs and Poly. Feel free to message me for drinks at Trader Sams


----------



## Lar6767

October, 2022 but actual dates are not set yet. Coming down from Philly for Disney and some Universal days. Feel free to message me.


----------



## lynn_s

Solo Jan 27-Feb1, feel free to message me (meetup for rides/food/drinks/whatever)


----------



## sowetanamerican

Hey all. Will be at Coronado 23-25 solo. Will have been there with my family a bit before but they had to cut their trip short. So I have three  unexpected solo days. 32 year old dude.  Let’s hang out!


----------



## SpaceYeti

I'll be solo from Feb 18 to 21st. Staying at a monorail resort. Would definitely meet up with some Dis peeps over drinks!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

SpaceYeti said:


> I'll be solo from Feb 18 to 21st. Staying at a monorail resort. Would definitely meet up with some Dis peeps over drinks!



It's your last day.  Hope you're having fun!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

I'll be at Disney from *Oct 3rd to Oct 16th*.  Split stay at Value Resort on to and finishing up at a Monorail Resort.


----------



## SoloDad2017

LadyDiznee123 said:


> I'll be at Disney from *Oct 3rd to Oct 16th*.  Split stay at Value Resort on to and finishing up at a Monorail Resort.



Ill be there again around the same time!


----------



## renderman7

Nov 26 - Dec 10 at WDW and then onto Universal for 5 days.. 275 days to go


----------



## CoachBeard

10/31 evening to 11/5 afternoon solo. Would be cool to grab a drink with cool people


----------



## SpaceYeti

LadyDiznee123 said:


> I'll be at Disney from *Oct 3rd to Oct 16th*.  Split stay at Value Resort on to and finishing up at a Monorail Resort.


Had a great time! For many of the same reasons I appreciate going to museums alone, the solo portion of the trip was a great experience - you are on your own clock with plenty of time to soak up the park's art, architecture, atmosphere, experiences, etc. I recommend every Disney Parks fan doing it at least once.


----------



## KristieK13

September 12-22


----------



## LordNikon95

Will be at WDW staying at Pop Century June 12-16


----------



## Paddy Pat

I'm fortunate to have 2 solos trips planned, 4/30-5/8 at BLT, and split stay BLT & AKL, 10/1-10/8.   I go with the flow when visiting.  Always able to meet up with people.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

SpaceYeti said:


> Had a great time! For many of the same reasons I appreciate going to museums alone, the solo portion of the trip was a great experience - you are on your own clock with plenty of time to soak up the park's art, architecture, atmosphere, experiences, etc. I recommend every Disney Parks fan doing it at least once.


Hope you do it again.
I go solo all the time and meet up with friends.  Solo is the only way I prefer to do it now.   I'm "SOLO-SPOILED." -- See a post about being SOLO SPOILED.  That was me.


----------



## MikeNamez

I’ll be there oct 3rd to the 5th at wdw then universal for hhn until the 9th.


----------



## georged1979

I'll be there June 5th to the 26th at Saratoga Springs, Boardwalk and Animal Kingdom. Then again August 16th to the 30th at Boardwalk and Riviera.


----------



## Zach197

Ill be solo for the first time May 18-22. Split stay between Riviera and Boulder Ridge. Anyone want to meet up let me know!


----------



## wdwlvrinAZ

Oct 22-29. Food and Wine festival here I come!


----------



## JBurst

I'm planning a solo trip Oct. 29-Nov. 13 split between Dis springs and Swan/Dolphin. First time at F&W.


----------



## Natalia0621

I am going November 2-7 and staying at Music and participating in Wine and Dine 10K. Let the planning begin!
Natalie


----------



## brianap92

1st solo trip! going june 4th-7th AOA. would love to meetup if your going too!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

First solo trip June 12-16! Tentatively staying at the Pop Century. Would love to meet up if anyone will be visiting WDW at the same time!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

LordNikon95 said:


> Will be at WDW staying at Pop Century June 12-16


I’ll be there the same dates! Also (most likely) staying at the Pop Century!


----------



## FangirlsDilemma

Paddy Pat said:


> I'm fortunate to have 2 solos trips planned, 4/30-5/8 at BLT, and split stay BLT & AKL, 10/1-10/8.   I go with the flow when visiting.  Always able to meet up with people.


Going to be there the same week (4/29-5/8) and was about to post asking who would be around. Would definitely be up for meeting some new people as well!


----------



## CoachBeard

JBurst said:


> I'm planning a solo trip Oct. 29-Nov. 13 split between Dis springs and Swan/Dolphin. First time at F&W.





Natalia0621 said:


> I am going November 2-7 and staying at Music and participating in Wine and Dine 10K. Let the planning begin!
> Natalie


It'll be my first time for F&W as well, very excited. Going on my first solo trip 10/31-11/5 with my 40th bday on 11/3. So while it Is still a little odd to ask strangers on the interwebs, feel free to DM me when we're all there if anyone wants to grab a drink! I'm just a big beer/bourbon/music/movie fan.

Doing a crazy split stay between BWV/BLT/AKL and the last time I was at WDW was in 2011. pre-covid I would go to DLR every few months since I live just over an hour away.


----------



## Paddy Pat

FangirlsDilemma said:


> Going to be there the same week (4/29-5/8) and was about to post asking who would be around. Would definitely be up for meeting some new people as well!


Awesome, would love to meet up.  I can pm you with contact info, if ok.


----------



## emcarle27

Staying at Pop June 8th-12th


----------



## PamNC

All Star Music 5/9 - 5/13


----------



## FangirlsDilemma

Yes! Please do! Hooray! 


Paddy Pat said:


> Awesome, would love to meet up.  I can pm you with contact info, if ok.


----------



## SeasonneRose

May 25-30!  If anyone is around


----------



## DMMarla07860

Going August 24 snd 25th, before boarding Disney Wish


----------



## leebee

August 19-22, staying at ASMo (preferred w/D+ discount was cheaper than any other value, who knew?). Currently have no plans except park reservations, and this can change!


----------



## bluegir1

Anyone going 6/8/2022 to 6/10/22  or is just around the area at the time to go to other places I just need buddies cause I feel kind of lonely ;-;

17-20 please since I don't want people too old lol


----------



## Luminous25

First solo trip 9/28 - 10/6 First 4 nights at AS Music, second 4 at BLT.


----------



## wov305

Just paid the deposit for my first solo trip 8/26- 8/30. I will be going again in December with family so I really just want to soak in the atmosphere and do my thing in August.


----------



## Yankee626

Luminous25 said:


> First solo trip 9/28 - 10/6 First 4 nights at AS Music, second 4 at BLT.


Ill be there Oct 1-7 staying at the Grand Floridian.  If your interested in meeting PM me .  Ill be traveling alone .


----------



## StlJoe

Soloing Sept. 7th - 9th if anyone else is around let me know!


----------



## Cazbucket

POFQ 14 sept to 28th Sept, first solo trip!


----------



## biochemgirl

Cazbucket said:


> POFQ 14 sept to 28th Sept, first solo trip!


I'm about to book Sept 22-27 . I'll be at a Marriott villa up the road closer to Universal (passholder) but plan to eat my way around the F&W and of course dress up for MNSSHP that Sunday. POFQ is a fantastic property - if you enjoy having your room drapes open be sure to request a corner room.


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Going 9/5-9-8 at old key west. Let me know if anyone is around those dates!


----------



## Parkhopstacker

StlJoe said:


> Soloing Sept. 7th - 9th if anyone else is around let me know!


I’ll be there 5th -8th. If ok I can pm?


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Parkhopstacker said:


> I’ll be there 5th -8th. If ok I can pm?


Sure thing!


----------



## BibertyLelle

Hey everyone  I (f, 39) will be there October 2 - 16, shoot me a pm if anyone's around.
Would be interested in Disney + Universal park days, as well as some resort hopping for food and/or drinks!


----------



## BrianL

BibertyLelle said:


> Hey everyone  I (f, 39) will be there October 2 - 16, shoot me a pm if anyone's around.
> Would be interested in Disney + Universal park days, as well as some resort hopping for food and/or drinks!


to the DIS! October is a great time to go. I'd definitely let you know if I was going to be around - there is a possibliity, but I'm not sure yet. I hope you have fun!


----------



## BibertyLelle

BrianL said:


> to the DIS! October is a great time to go. I'd definitely let you know if I was going to be around - there is a possibliity, but I'm not sure yet. I hope you have fun!


Thank you  I've done solo trips before, but would love to mix it up a bit!


----------



## BrianL

BibertyLelle said:


> Thank you  I've done solo trips before, but would love to mix it up a bit!



Yeah, solo can be fun. I haven't done that in a while. I''ll definitely let you know if I'll be around. I really want to plan a trip, but things keep thwarting me!


----------



## Iluvdisney72

I’ll be there solo 8/4-8/7 if anyone wants to hang out on 8/5 at Epcot.


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Had to change my trip. Now going solo 8/27-8/30. Let me know if anyone will be around!


----------



## Bre23

I(29 f) will be solo for my park days 8/24-8/29. Looking to maybe hang out with someone at the parks possibly


----------



## megveg

Will be in WDW 9/27-10/3, Will be at MNSSHP on the 27th at Epcot 10/1 for the 40th and then MK later that day for the 51st if anyone wants to high five


----------



## Parkhopstacker

Bre23 said:


> I(29 f) will be solo for my park days 8/24-8/29. Looking to maybe hang out with someone at the parks possibly


We’ve got some overlapping days if you’d be interested in hanging out! Let me know if ok to pm.


----------



## Bre23

Parkhopstacker said:


> We’ve got some overlapping days if you’d be interested in hanging out! Let me know if ok to pm.


Yeah totally


----------



## LizzyKS

Going to be at Epcot on 9/30 to 10/1 to eat all the things.  If anybody wants to meet and split a few plates let me know!


----------



## Luminous25

LizzyKS said:


> Going to be at Epcot on 9/30 to 10/1 to eat all the things.  If anybody wants to meet and split a few plates let me know!


I have an Epcot day planned for 9/30. AM rides and then F&W.


----------



## _nat_

19-29th August


----------



## wov305

Bre23 said:


> I(29 f) will be solo for my park days 8/24-8/29. Looking to maybe hang out with someone at the parks possibly


Hi I will be on property 26th-30th. Planning on going to HS and Epcot, maybe we could meet at some point.


----------



## GeorginaM

Hey I’m from Scotland (f, 32) and will be in Disney 14th to 28th September. Normally I go with friends/family but this is first solo trip! Let me know if anyone wants to meet up at some point if you’re around during those dates


----------



## TreesyB

I'm (50, f) going to be at Saratoga Springs Sep 17 - 26 with plans to spa and go to Food & Wine - anyone love the festival and want to connect, let me know!  Yay!  I can't wait!


----------



## janybear

Planning to do MK for just 1 day; March 2 or 3. Is a Thursday or a Friday better or does it matter if I will be a solo rider anyways? Thanks


----------



## megveg

2 weeks out! Ill be at MNSSHP on 9/27 if anyone wants to high five! 

Ill also be at Epcot on 10/1 in the morning for Epcots 40th, then will hop to MK for the evening for MKs 51st if anyone wants to celebrate birthday/unbirthday!


----------



## Richie248

Last minute solo trip later this month! 9/29 - 10/2! Will be doing DisCon After Hours as well!


----------



## Mousetopia

Hello!
I will be in the World Dec 3 to 13 for a solo adventure. Might be fun to meet up for a meal. I ALSO have a spare ticket for Drawn to Life primo seat if anyone is interested. Hoping to get the $$ back on that!


----------



## cherrylimeadew

I'll be solo from January 14-21. Be nice to grab a meal with someone at least!


----------



## Dqnx12

I’ll be at WDW from 10/6-10/9. Not really looking for park buddies as i’m going to hit all 4 parks in one day & would rather do it alone, but i’m looking for people to go to Dinner with or Shopping. I’m willing to meet at the last park (Either MK or Epcot) to hangout. I will be attending HHN on the 6th if anyone is going. 

**DISCLAIMER** I also want to make it clear that I’m non-binary AMAB meaning that I’m a male assigned at Birth that wears feminine clothing.  If that does not bother you then please reach out to me.


----------

